# Leinzlove's Bump Friends (14 Blue, 12 Pink, 8 Angels) 25 BORN!!



## Leinzlove

*thought I would start this thread for my preggar friends! We can share our 9 months or less together. Talk about anything we want here. And I'll list our EDD's with tickers etc. Plus... We can list genders if we know them or don't. And as you know, I really, really am chat happy! I'm also looking forward to more friends joining as they get thier BFPS! *

*Seaweed Eater's a New Mommy! (41+4)*:blue:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/nU24m5.png 
*Sevilla24's A new Mommy! (38+4)* :pink:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/mThAm5.png 
*Betheney's A new Mommy! (33+5) *
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/2bopm5.png 
*babyfeva's A New Mommy! (39+6)  *
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/KaNem5.png 
*Krippy's A New Mommy! (38+1) *
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/Tkuom5.png 
*SnowAngel187's A New Mommy! (39+1)  *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/RcLSm5.png *
*Leinzlove's A New Mommy! (39+2) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/agoPm5.png*
*Ich28's A New Mommy! (36+3) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/R3gim5.png*
*Twokiddos's A New Mommy (39+5) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/igxdm5.png*
*Madrid98's A New Mommy (39+4)** *
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/0lh6m5.png 
*Mrskg's A New Mommy (39+6) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/x3ySm5.png *
*Wiggler's A New Mommy (41+3) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/pOnNm5.png *
*NeeSAH's A New Mommy (40+6)  *
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/DzMtm5.png
*iwantpeace's A New Mommy! (36+5) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/I2iTm5.png *
*Too_Scared- EDD: March 4, 2013 Team Blue! *
*https://lmtf.lilypie.com/FaIYm5.png *
*Torres's A New Mommy! (40+1) *
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/2UKVm7.png 
*baileybubs's A New Mommy! (40+0)*
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/tTdLm7.png 
*Happyface82's A New Mommy!(39+2) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/w53wm7.png *
*bec01's A New Mommy! (41+1) *
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/RTGhm7.png *
*CherylC3- EDD: April 16, 2013 Team Blue! *
*https://lmtf.lilypie.com/X5Ybm5.png *
*Tawn's A New Mommy (41+5)!*
*https://lmtf.lilypie.com/vG8dm5.png *
*Mighty Mom's A New Mommy! (39+6)*
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/MkU0m7.png*
*Longing2bamum- EDD: May 12, 2013 Team Blue! *
*https://lmtf.lilypie.com/xY1Nm5.png *
*Erinsmummy- EDD: May 14, 2013 Team Blue! *
*https://lmtf.lilypie.com/49h1m5.png *
*Snowflakes- EDD: May 29, 2013 Team Blue! *
*https://lmtf.lilypie.com/8yaum5.png *
*Srrhc- EDD: July 14, 2013 Team Blue! *
*https://lmtf.lilypie.com/2LaWm5.png *

*Forever Missed *
*CathGibbs 6/12 *
*Tezzy 6/12  *
*lxb 7/12  *
*CherylC3 7/12  *
*Erinsmummy 7/12  *
*Bumpblues82 7/12 *
*Srrhc 8/12 *
*Babyhopes 9/12 *


----------



## snowangel187

Ya. Sounds great, but I'm headed to bed now.. today was my bday and we were pretty busy.. so I will chat tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Snow! Happy Birthday! :) Goodnight!


----------



## Leinzlove

I had a happy thought today! All of us having parenting journals and profile pictures of our cute babies! :) That is the most positive, exciting thought I've had all day! :) x


----------



## seaweed eater

Awesome! My EDD is 9/13...and it's a boy :D

This is my first closed group...if it's closed does that mean the posts aren't public?

Happy birthday, Snowangel!


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know, S! Probably not, but I wanted a place for us all. As we are in different trimesters! Etc. We can hangout together! I was wondering what your fruit is. I'm about to find out. :) You are getting to the watermelon! :) And if a BNB preggar lady I don't know wanders in here. It's fine, I'm nice! :) And also S when is your next Dr. appt.?


----------



## Betheney

oooooooh how all very exclusive :)


----------



## Tezzy

:happydance: woop woop!!!

Hi girls :) :) :)


----------



## Leinzlove

:happydance: Good to see you, all! I got our tickers updated. I really wish they had a yellow one, as I thought I read somewhere that Betheney is going yellow all the way. Green will just have to do. :) Otherwise I'll have fun changing them blue to pink when we find out.

Tezzy have you had a scan yet? I really would like a set of multiples among my friends! That would be awesome! :) I think everyone else who hasn't made it in here yet has had atleast one scan. Except for myself the baby of the group... the little appleseed. And I'm not having twins... I just want a healthy beating ticker! When is your first appt. hun? Am I wrong have you had it?

I'm missing babyfeva whom we really want in here, shes finding out the gender on June 15. I can't wait to know! Ltoth who's due a girl in October, Tlustica thats due in January but had her scan yesterday. And Sevilla who is 15 weeks if I'm not mistaken.:) And Krippy! :)


----------



## Tezzy

Holy Shit L :shock: 

First drs appt this morning gonna push for an early scan...


You've freaked me out!!!! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I know right. I wrote the post, then went to stalk your journal. I read that twins run in your family. Also on how the digi HCG levels went up higher than normal. :) WOW! I really hope so! :)


----------



## Tezzy

6 week baby bump :cloud9:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/22d553ca.jpg

What do you think? Lmao!


----------



## Leinzlove

That's a very nice bump for 6 weeks! I hope its twins! Are they going to let you have an early scan?


----------



## Tezzy

I don't know coz I haven't been to my drs appt yet lol will be leaving in a min


----------



## Leinzlove

Great! Can't wait for update. I'll check when I get up. Time for bed for me. Goodnight! Yay for twins! :) Now I'll probably go to bed and dream of twins. Me and my crazy dreams. :)


----------



## Tezzy

no early scan for me :hissy:

will book one privately i think!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey Ladies! So I had my appt yesterday to go over results from my blood work and ultrasound.. Dr said everything was good. As some of you know my ultrasound was a bit of a bad experience because of the ultrasound tech.. So I'm not 100% sure there isn't two in there, but I'd assume it's important enough for the dr to mention if that were the case. :rofl: He also said because my husband is Greek, I would be going to see a specialist for genetic testing :shrug: I have the consult for that next week.. They never even mentioned that when I was pregnant with DD so I'm not sure what to expect. :flower:


----------



## Tezzy

Hi Snow Angel,

Good luck for your appt next week! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy, What did the Dr. say anything? Why won't they let you have an early scan? Does this mean they'll let you have one in at 12 weeks? I definitley would private book one. I totally couldn't stand waiting that long. It's getting to me waiting to just 8 weeks.

Snow: Yes, it was total BS. I can't believe they would let you assume the worst. And to top it off not even show you your baby. Even when the worst was so with me, my Dr. didn't have the screen turned away. When will they let you see your scan? I've heard of them doing this in the first trimester because of the risk of MC. But, even those that MC want to see thier baby.

That is strange that now they require genetic testing because DH is greek. But, give it to the advancement of the medical field. DD, had genetic testing, they just took blood and sent it away. It took longer to get the results like 4-6 weeks. And its expensive.

AFM: Two nightmares last night... Both vivid and awful and one woke me up crying. I am being tortured. And they were both that I MC. I had a hard day yesterday, but by the end I was feeling good, more positive, etc. I just hope I can quite fearing MC, and the MC dreams will go away.


----------



## Tezzy

:hugs: L, sorry you had a bad nights sleep :(

They will give me a scan at 12 weeks, which is 6 weeks away... I'm going on holiday for two weeks on Monday 11th June so I really want one before then if I can get one, if there aren't any appointments I may as well wait until my 12 week scan because by the time I get back off holiday the scan won't be that far away...


----------



## Leinzlove

On the other hand, where are you going on holiday? Two Weeks! :happydance: Yes, June 11 isn't very far off. Have you called them to see if they could book you one? Your holiday will make the time fly faster, I'm sure. But, waiting to 12 weeks would be sooo hard. I hope they can get you in. :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

I haven't rang them yet... Will do tomorrow!

We own a yacht in Corfu so are goin there :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Exotic! I'm envious. DH goes on Holiday June 24 for a week. But, we aren't doing anything... Just staying home, relaxing by the pool. Well, maybe we'll do a day or two trip somewhere or something. But nothing as luxurious. :)

I must say I'm really loving this thread! I'm just very chat happy! :) :) :)


----------



## snowangel187

So my dr said no sandwich meat. Toasted or not.. hmmm. I think maybe he's being overly cautious? :shrug: normally I wouldn't care, but I'm craving turkey and cheese. :rofl:


----------



## sevilla24

Great idea, Leinz! My EDD is November 15th!! Don't know the gender yet... :)

(Oh, and I have an appointment on June 11th to check my cervical length!!)


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: My Dr. says no COLD CUT sandwhich meat. But allows for it warmed and cooked. Guess it could cause harmful bacteria to baby. Turkey & Cheese sounds good, so does BLT! Owoooo! I bet I could get a way with a BLT! :)

Sevilla: Good to see you, hun! I thought this would be a great way for all of us Preggar women to be chat happy. Good to see you! Looks like a green ticker for now. June 11 isn't that far off... Also will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## Krippy

I am so honoured to be part of a such a great group! :) EDD December 15th but this bubs will be here sometime late November!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ok, Krippy! Glad to see you here! :) AND FAST WOW! We are just chat happy preggar ladies in here! Yay! We're all PREGNANT! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

L, my next appointment is 6/14...I'll be doing the glucose challenge test, which I'm nervous about, but other than that it's just a routine check (HB, fundal height). But also third tri day! :happydance: I can't believe it's almost time for appointments to change from every 4 weeks to every 2! :wacko:

I got rid of my fruit ticker because it stops changing every week now and I find that annoying :p but now I can stop over here if I want to be reminded of what fruit I am! Graduating to eggplant tomorrow!!



snowangel187 said:


> He also said because my husband is Greek, I would be going to see a specialist for genetic testing :shrug: I have the consult for that next week.. They never even mentioned that when I was pregnant with DD so I'm not sure what to expect. :flower:

I'm glad your doctor said everything was good, but sorry you had a bad experience. I know there are some disorders that are more common among Mediterranean or southern European ethnic groups so that's probably why your husband's being Greek makes a difference. It's funny, though, that they will be testing you and not him! :shrug: I had to have some extra tests done because I'm Jewish, and I found out that I am actually a carrier for a particular disorder, but fortunately my husband is not. It was a little scary until we got his results, but we knew that since he's not Jewish it was next to impossible for him to also be a carrier...I'm sure the same is true since you're not Greek.



Leinzlove said:


> AFM: Two nightmares last night... Both vivid and awful and one woke me up crying. I am being tortured. And they were both that I MC. I had a hard day yesterday, but by the end I was feeling good, more positive, etc. I just hope I can quite fearing MC, and the MC dreams will go away.

I'm so sorry about your dreams hon :hugs: :hugs: I really hope they let up at some point. Just do whatever it takes to get yourself through the awful first trimester. Things WILL get better :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

So far so good, with the fruits changing. I love this ticker. It's to bad they don't make it in a smaller size for my signature. :)

I hope everything goes great with the glucose test and you won't need another! :) It's so exciting! Third TRIMESTER! Your baby will be here when I get to my third tri, which starts on... November 3! I'm going to have a nice bump for the holiday pictures. :)

I hope you will post a picture of baby and update us with a birth story. I'm so excited about everyone's babies! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz, ur BLT sounds ah-mazing... Just add some turkey. :rofl: it is crazy, but I craved turkey with my first pregnancy too, tho it was "thanksgiving" turkey and the works. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, that could be what it is when Thanksgiving gets here, Snow. The BLT was delicious and go figure I used turkey bacon. :)


----------



## snowangel187

I'm headed to bed, have been feeling lousy.. I think its my prenatal going to call Dr and get a recommendation for something different.. I'll talk to u tomorrow Leinz. :hugs:

Oh. Do any of you guys have names picked yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you feel better, Snow! I have my boys name picked out. With my first pg the boys name was going to be Jason Liam. But, now if I have a boy, I'd like to name him after my brother. So Jason Wyatt! For a girl I don't know... But, I like Lilly, Renee, and Jacee. I'll probably ponder it for months. 

Although when we picked Chloe Noreen for a girl, and Jason Liam for a boy. We had them figured out in our 2ww. LMAO! And they stayed the same.


----------



## seaweed eater

We have a name picked out...I would say we are about 95% sure. IRL, only a few close friends know, and everyone else gets told that we haven't thought about it yet. But we have! I've decided not to post it on a public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone here via PM. :) We settled on it around 15-16ish weeks I think, out of a short list of about 4. We had a short list for girls as well but didn't put as much thought into that one since we already knew it would probably be a boy.

L, I like your taste in names! Jason Wyatt is such a great name. And one of our favorite girl names was Rena, which is close to Renee.


----------



## Leinzlove

S, I'd definitley love a PM and thank you! My family is all 5 letter first names because we have a long 9 letter last name.

I think it'll be awhile before we disclose the name. Or when we pick one out for sure. :)


----------



## Krippy

Good morning Ladies! :) We have names picked out and it was so hard to decide and agree! Who knows...they might change by the time this bubs gets here! lol We have Raif and Hael for a boy and Hazel, Zahra, Layla for a girl!

Had a great appointment yesterday and heard bubs HB. It was a whopping 178! It was so amazing! :)


----------



## snowangel187

seaweed eater said:


> We have a name picked out...I would say we are about 95% sure. IRL, only a few close friends know, and everyone else gets told that we haven't thought about it yet. But we have! I've decided not to post it on a public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone here via PM. :) We settled on it around 15-16ish weeks I think, out of a short list of about 4. We had a short list for girls as well but didn't put as much thought into that one since we already knew it would probably be a boy.
> 
> L, I like your taste in names! Jason Wyatt is such a great name. And one of our favorite girl names was Rena, which is close to Renee.

I wanna know... :hi:


----------



## snowangel187

I have lots of names on my lists,,, and dh is no help at narrowing them down. :haha: my brothers g/f is due about same time as me and we have a few common likes. So let's hope I go into labor first,, :rofl: I don't think I will be sharing with family when we do choose tho. ;)


----------



## tlustica

Ahh I finally had a chance to join and catch up with u ladies!! I love all the name chat!! Dp and I had our two names picked out during the tww..haha that's the way we past the time;) druce aden if its a boy(druce means son of drew which is dp's name so he was adamant about that one;) aden means little fire) or lyla shea if its a girl. Lyla means dark haired beauty(which there's no doubt she's gonna be with our genes;)).

I love all the names leinz!! Really like jacee for a girl!!

Ooh love the names krippy!! Especially all the girls names! Layla was my choice for a girls name and somehow dp turned it into lyla;) love that name!! Congrats on hearing the hb! Soo exciting!! Ive only seen my beans heart fluttering away, can't wait to hear it!!

I have my first appt with my actual midwife tomorrow!! Yay:)


----------



## Tezzy

We live in Wales so our kids names are Welsh!

Our son is John-Rhys Jones but we call him Rhys (pronounced Reece) as is traditional in welsh families to call Son's by their middle name. All the first born sons in my husbands family are called John-something and they are called by the 'something'

Our daughter is called Ffion Lowri (pronounced Fee-on Low-ree - low as in not high) Jones which is Welsh for Fiona

For this baby our girls name is Siân Eira (pronounced Sh-Ahh-n and then Eigh-ra - Eigh as in eight)

We are still working on a boys name!!!


(btw all of the above names are completely traditional in Wales but I know they may seem weird to you guys!!!)


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies! I just saw your invite Leinz- thank you! My gender scan is on June 15 if the baby cooperates :) My edd is Nov 29! Lovin all the names ladies.


----------



## tlustica

Love the names tezzy! Very different than I'm used to but beautiful names and I love sticking to tradition:)


----------



## Leinzlove

First of all, Ladies! I love that you are all here..:) Thank you all! This is going to be so much fun. If you get a chance please look at the front page, and let me know if any tickers or info is wrong. If you'll be finding out gender I'll be changing the tickers to pink or blue depending on what sex you'll be having. Thats why I really wish thebump had a yellow option. They don't so we'll stick with TEAM GREEN, guess it works.

AND I REALLY JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEWBORN PICS AND HEAR THE BIRTH STORIES! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Please come back here to update! :)



Krippy said:


> Good morning Ladies! :) We have names picked out and it was so hard to decide and agree! Who knows...they might change by the time this bubs gets here! lol We have Raif and Hael for a boy and Hazel, Zahra, Layla for a girl!
> 
> Had a great appointment yesterday and heard bubs HB. It was a whopping 178! It was so amazing! :)

I love your names Krippy. I especially love Raif & Zahra... And I'm very happy that you heard bubs HB. Can't wait until July to see if that strong fast Beat means its a girl!:)



tlustica said:


> Ahh I finally had a chance to join and catch up with u ladies!! I love all the name chat!! Dp and I had our two names picked out during the tww..haha that's the way we past the time;) druce aden if its a boy(druce means son of drew which is dp's name so he was adamant about that one;) aden means little fire) or lyla shea if its a girl. Lyla means dark haired beauty(which there's no doubt she's gonna be with our genes;)).
> 
> I love all the names leinz!! Really like jacee for a girl!!
> 
> Ooh love the names krippy!! Especially all the girls names! Layla was my choice for a girls name and somehow dp turned it into lyla;) love that name!! Congrats on hearing the hb! Soo exciting!! Ive only seen my beans heart fluttering away, can't wait to hear it!!
> 
> I have my first appt with my actual midwife tomorrow!! Yay:)

So glad to see you here! :) I love Druce, thats awesome for Daddy. I can already bet he wants a boy. So does DH. I also love the meanings! :) Yay for seeing the fluttering away. I hope you hear it at your next appt. :) I hope you love your midwife. :)



Tezzy said:


> We live in Wales so our kids names are Welsh!
> 
> Our son is John-Rhys Jones but we call him Rhys (pronounced Reece) as is traditional in welsh families to call Son's by their middle name. All the first born sons in my husbands family are called John-something and they are called by the 'something'
> 
> Our daughter is called Ffion Lowri (pronounced Fee-on Low-ree - low as in not high) Jones which is Welsh for Fiona
> 
> For this baby our girls name is Siân Eira (pronounced Sh-Ahh-n and then Eigh-ra - Eigh as in eight)
> 
> We are still working on a boys name!!!
> 
> 
> (btw all of the above names are completely traditional in Wales but I know they may seem weird to you guys!!!)

Totally love your Welsh names! I love Rhys and ofcourse I love the name John. That was my brothers name, he passed in October. Do you also go by the girls second name over the first? And I definitley love your girls name! :) Now, I'm hoping you'll be using them both or need a new one for those twins! :happydance: Have you called about booking a scan?



babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies! I just saw your invite Leinz- thank you! My gender scan is on June 15 if the baby cooperates :) My edd is Nov 29! Lovin all the names ladies.

Good to see you girl! I'm so excited about your gender scan. I can't wait to change your ticker to TEAM PINK! :) Do you have any names picked out? You are getting an earlier gender scan. I won't get mine until Week 19.


----------



## Tezzy

No it's only the males who are called by their middle name... If we have another boy though it won't be John- something as that's only he first born son. My husband is the second born son and has a middle name of Thomas so if our baby is a boy his name will be something-Thomas but will be called by his first name. Complicated I know, but not for us LOL!!!

If there are two babies and they are both girls they will be called Eira and Anwen or Siân and Bethan 

Again we are stuck for boys name so have no idea if they were both boys but would be Eira and Elwyn possibly for a boy/girl set of twins!


----------



## Tezzy

And no, I'm not going for a scan... But i did take another pregnancy test today just to make sure im pregnant lol :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I was thinking it'd be another John first. But, I sorta get it now. That stinks that you won't be getting an early private scan. But, it'll be nice to save the money for your holiday. And your holiday will help to quickly pass the time of 2 weeks. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Fabulous names! :flower: I love the diversity of cultures in this thread.

Krippy, I love the name Zahra...one of the names on my list was Zohar (which is the Hebrew/masculine version of the same name) but DH said it wouldn't work as well in his native language. I think if it's a girl and you don't go with that for her first name you should use it as a middle name so she can have a middle initial Z...that always makes people seem very cool :haha:

Tezzy I really love the name Eira! I have a friend named Aira, pronounced a bit differently (first syllable as in "eye") but I've always thought that was such a lovely name. Sian must be the Welsh version of the Irish (?) name Sean? I know a few Seans.

Tlustica, I love both of yours! So pretty. And both unusual but not at all weird!


----------



## Leinzlove

My name is Twila. The I is loud, not soft. I'm named after my paternal grandmother who passed a month before I was born. Happily I'm a namesake.


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> My name is Twila. The I is loud, not soft. I'm named after my paternal grandmother who passed a month before I was born. Happily I'm a namesake.

I knew a girl with the name Twila. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh, I haven't really known any Twila's. However, there was one that worked in the lunch room, when I was in grade school. And also knew of one that was always heard of the loudspeaker at Walmart. 

You'd always hear Twila Lane 2, or Lane 4... etc. LOL


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy said:


> And no, I'm not going for a scan... But i did take another pregnancy test today just to make sure im pregnant lol :rofl:

I did test the other day! The test line comes up as soon as the urine goes over the strip, before the control line. Don't you love that? However, be careful sometimes HCG will be so high, the test may show a lighter line and scare you from malfunction. 

BTW, no need for testing! Just look at your bump! :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

When I was younger I always wanted the name Angelina for a girl but now I'm not sure. If it's a boy it's going to be a very latin name. My husband promised his grandfather before he passed that he was going to name our first born son after his grandfather and mine. So it would be Enrique Concepcion Marquez. If you can only see how my husband and i look it just doesn't fit. We are both half Mexican and Korean but look more asian. My name is latin enough.


----------



## Leinzlove

I think its a handsome name on the longer side. :) And I love Angelina. I liked Allie when I was younger, but no longer want to use it. I was hooked on the Notebook.


----------



## Betheney

Twila is a greek name yeah?

- edit -

i think i'm thinking of Toolah


----------



## seaweed eater

Twila! That's a pretty name. I don't think I've ever met another Twila. Isn't there a famous choreographer named Twyla Tharp?


----------



## Leinzlove

Betheney, I didn't even know! I looked it up though and its English. 

S, I've heard of Twyla Tharp. And there is also a Twila Paris gospel singer.


----------



## sevilla24

Betheney said:


> Twila is a greek name yeah?
> 
> - edit -
> 
> i think i'm thinking of Toolah

My sister is due with a girl in August and her husband is Greek... and their top choice for a girls name is Tula (or Toolah, Tulah etc). I am not gutsy enough to name my child anything unusual (my daughter's name is Molly :haha: )... but she is going for it!!!

Although I would love any baby that comes to me, I am secretly convinced we are having another girl. I have ONLY thought about girls names!!!


----------



## sevilla24

Ooooooh I just scrolled back through some of these posts and I saw Krippy's name "Hazel" for a girl!!! I LOVE IT!!!! What would you use as a nick name?? I guess you wouldn't?


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: Your daughter is adorable. When you were pg with her, did you have a boys name picked out?

What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Betheney

Tulah! that's how you spell it, i knew i was spelling it wrong. I worked with a bunch of Greek men and it was always the joke that their daughters and wives were called Coola, Tulah..... and one other i can't think of doula? goula?


----------



## babyfeva

Hey girls, how's everyone? I'm feeling so fat right now. I'm in this chubby phase where I don't look pregnant but I don't look like the old me. I just want a cute bump already! Those of you who are further along- when did you have a nice round bump?


----------



## Betheney

with my first pregnancy this was me at 17w, but i probably still could of just passed for fat then


Spoiler
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/35667_434853794467_7110015_n.jpg


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks for posting a pic Betheney, I def see a bump there. I just look chubby!


----------



## Betheney

i'm 3 weeks ahead of you there, you'll probably look like that in 3 weeks. When i was 13-14 weeks i too just looked chubby.


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I always thought I looked fat. I never felt like was showing until about 30 weeks. And even then I felt FAT! 

First time Momma's do take longer to show, but you probably are showing babyfeva. :)

Love the bump Betheney, you are so cute! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

2 weeks before conception
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/37902_1530610466709_1278170350_1471603_2151213_n.jpg

DH NOW
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3208.jpg

5weeks
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/5weeks.jpg

11 weeks 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/11weeks.jpg

33 weeks
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/33weeks.jpg

39 weeks 2 days (Day before Labor) OMG!!!
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/392weeks.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Today has been a nightmare!!!! We switched cell company's and the couldn't get my iPhone to activate. So I spent 3/4 of the day with no cell. And I def felt the shakes coming on. :rofl: anyways ended up working in our favor, dh threw a fit and they upgraded my iPhone for 99cents. :rofl: I did however loose all my contacts in the process. How terrible is it I don't even know my parents numbers. :haha: oh well they'll call me eventually. ;). Anyways I'm exhausted bed for me talk tomorrow ladies. :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

babyfeva said:


> Hey girls, how's everyone? I'm feeling so fat right now. I'm in this chubby phase where I don't look pregnant but I don't look like the old me. I just want a cute bump already! Those of you who are further along- when did you have a nice round bump?

Ah, sad to say I'm just growing out of that phase now. It was much longer than I expected. When the first signs of a bump appeared at 11 weeks I figured I was going to get huge right away, but there was never a "pop." I think now, depending on what I'm wearing, most strangers can probably tell but not 100%...but at the very least I am sure they are highly suspicious :haha:
For example, last night I was out for dinner and the waiter offered wine...but later when I asked about how much alcohol was in a particular sauce he clearly understood what was going on.


----------



## seaweed eater

Betheney said:


> Tulah! that's how you spell it, i knew i was spelling it wrong. I worked with a bunch of Greek men and it was always the joke that their daughters and wives were called Coola, Tulah..... and one other i can't think of doula? goula?

Maybe Roula? I think those can often be nicknames for women in Greece...I've known a couple Roulas where it was a nickname for Argyro.


----------



## Tezzy

My yacht in Corfu is called Roula!!


----------



## sevilla24

I was totally NOT showing until at least 21 weeks with my first... I heard you show sooner with your second, but it's not happening for me yet!!!!! When I lay on my back, I can press on my belly and feel the "hard softball" but it hasn't popped out. 

Although... I am sure people have noticed I have gained weight!!! 

I thought by 16 weeks I would be showing with #2.... but I am still waiting. Will post a pic when I can :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: That is hard to believe. I would think you'd be showing at 16 weeks with #2.

I'm so happy I'm no longer a seeeeeed! :) I'm now a SWEET PEA! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

I have a little bump, but I'm sure it looks as flab to outsiders.. Lol. I am trying to think when I popped with dd, I think it was around 14 weeks, I'm going to have to go back through pictures.. Ah well.. How's everybody today?


----------



## tlustica

Aww I love all the pics leinz!! Ur baby bump makes me soooo excited!! I definitely feel like I have a bump..none of my pants button and ppl are starting to ask questions because I have quite the lil pooch. When i went to my appt they said I gained 6 lbs already. I'm just surprised because I thought it was bloat but it sure is awful hard unlike my bloat bump I thought I had last week or the week before. I'll be excited when its an obvious bump and not that "is she pregnant or just gotten fat" stage :rofl:


----------



## sevilla24

This was 18 weeks with my first pregnancy...... With clothes on, it really just looked like I had gained weight, it wasn't a real "bump" until 21 weeks or so. 

I will try and get DH to snap a photo of me now at 16 weeks.... I'm about HALF this picture, ugh :blush: I will admit it makes me a little nervous, like, what if the baby is not developing correctly? :shrug: I know people say the "safe zone" is once you hit the second trimester. BUT after 13 weeks the baby starts taking over and not relying on the mother's body in the same way... so, of course, I get nervous maybe something has gone wrong. OK, done being negative!!! I have felt a few small flutters in there, so I think everything is fine :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 80.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyfeva

Yaay sweetpea!


----------



## babyfeva

Sevilla that's how my stomach looks now at only 14 weeks! :(


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- you and your hubby look great! I can't see your other pics :(


----------



## sevilla24

Haha, well TRUST me, I could've looked like that at 14 weeks too, but it was all bloat. I knew it wasn't a true "bump" if I could suck my stomach in. It was about 18 weeks when I physically could not suck the belly in anymore!!!!! (If I just "let it all hang out" I could pass for much further along in my pregnancy, ha!)


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh you guys and your bumps look so good. I just can't wait for baby to get here! I know I'll miss pregnancy when that day comes. BUT I JUST CAN'T WAIT TO MEET MY BABY!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so excited, Ladies... A BNB friend of mine, got her BFP tonight! :) :) :) I'll be sending her an invite and hoping she decides to join us here! It pleases me tremendously!

Also has anyone heard of putting a teaspoon of baking soda in a clear cup. Peeing in it. If it fizzes you're having a boy... and if it does nothing girl. 

Very interesting! I'll have to try it.


----------



## Tezzy

Morning girls,

How are we all today?


----------



## snowangel187

It's 3:30am my time and I can't sleep. :haha:


----------



## Tezzy

Oh dear! It's 8.30am here!


----------



## snowangel187

Had an upsetting dream which I can't even remember but it's caused nausea. So hopefully that settles soon I have a long day ahead of me.


----------



## Leinzlove

5:40am here! Spending the day with DH & DD. DH's day off. Hard to tell what we'll get into. For now it's back to bed. I got up for another nightly loo trip or should I say early morning... Can't stay off of BNB. Tee-hee. 

Sorry about the bad dream, Snow. I really wish the bad ones would stay away.

Have an excellent fun filled day! What did you ladies do this weekend?


----------



## Tezzy

On Friday I had my pamper day with MIL which was lovely and then had a 'night out' (sober one for me) with my friends then yesterday we had a BBQ with family, today is DH's birthday so im just about to go to the shop to get some yummy stuff in for lunch ( cheese and pickle sandwiches, pork pie, chutney, handmade crisps etc) and then later we are having dinner with the family (honey mustard roast ham, mash and veg) 

Tomorrow and Tuesday will be spent spring cleaning and clearing DD's bedroom ready for it to be decorated for her birthday and also packing for our holiday!


----------



## lch28

hey leinzlove thanks for inviting me! i am very happy to be joining this group.
at 9dpo i got a faint bfp and today 10dpo i got an even darker one!!!
this is my second cycle trying after i lost my baby girl at 23 weeks in February
i am shocked and so thrilled we conceived already!


----------



## Tezzy

Hi!

Congratulations and so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thank you hun! i am going to be very high risk.. going to dr first thing tomorrow. i have an incompetent cervix so will be getting a stitch in my cervix and progesterone shots etc. 
is that your bump ?


----------



## Tezzy

Yes it is my bump...

I hope the drs goes well for you tomorrow!


----------



## lch28

its so cute lol! thank you.. it is a new dr so i am nervous.. my last doctor totally ignored me and refused to give me an internal exam when i knew something was wrong.. 2 days later i was in full blown labor :growlmad:

it says you are 6 weeks?


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## lch28

thank you!


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome lch, so very sorry for your loss. Did you have a stitch in with your last pregnancy? I am glad you know what is going on and will be monitored accordingly. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

hey thank you hun.. no i did not.. i had no idea i had IC it was my first pregnancy. they can not diagnose incompetent cervix unfortunately until you lose a baby =[ it was a awful experience and i really hope my high risk care will prevent anything


----------



## Tezzy

lch28 said:


> its so cute lol! thank you.. it is a new dr so i am nervous.. my last doctor totally ignored me and refused to give me an internal exam when i knew something was wrong.. 2 days later i was in full blown labor :growlmad:
> 
> it says you are 6 weeks?

Hi Ich, yes I'm 6 weeks and 4 days... I have two children already and there's a possibility of this one being twins :blush:


----------



## tlustica

Congrats lch and stick lil bean!:)


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you here ICH28! Congratulations! Let me know how wonderful your appt. goes! :) And I absoultuley love your name. It's one of my girl name picks! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hey Leinz and everyone :D x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Hi wiggler!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi, Wiggler glad to see you here! Congratulations on your BFP! Yay! :) Would your EDD be February 15?


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies! Yea, feb 15th! Soo excited! :D x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Awesome! It sure is exciting! :happydance: When abouts will your first dr appointment be, Wiggler? Mine is on your birthday ofcourse!


----------



## Wiggler

My Drs surgery does first appointments at around 6-8 weeks, but due to my history I will be booking it sooner

Yay for 19th June appointment! Thats an awesome day :D x x x


----------



## lch28

thanks leinzlove!!
Tezzy - wow that would be awesome if it is twins!! your bump looks great !

Wiggler - my edd is February 14th!!!!


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks so much Ich!!!


----------



## sevilla24

Welcome Ich28!!! Congrats, and I am so sorry for your loss.

I also have cervix issues, which makes me very nervous now that I have hit the second trimester. With my daughter they caught my "funneling" cervix at 22 weeks... never got a stitch and was put on bed rest. I don't have a stitch in for this pregnancy (yet?) but starting on June 11th they will have me in for weekly ultrasounds to check my cervical length... and if there is an issue we will be discussing options. 

Welcome Wiggler!!!

Leinz - I am excited for my bump this time around too!!! (The pic I posted was from last pregnancy). 

Hope everyone is feeling well :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: Hun, are you basing your tickers on LMP, then? Because I did you a ticker for 4 weeks and 1 day and it put you due on Feb. 9!

I love it.... Tezzy with twins! :) And now two more newly pg women who could be on the verge of finding out its TWINS! :happydance:

The suspense is killing me.... I just can't wait!


----------



## lch28

hey yeah your right.. i just did that.. i think fertility friend was basing my due date on ovulation day. which is more accurate?

sevilla24 thanks hun. have you been diagnosed with incompetent cervix? it is good you caught it last time

Tezzy your welcome! i can't believe your bump at 6 weeks! must be twins lol!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

O day is more accurate. I would think you are 3 weeks, 3 days pregnant as that equals 10dpo. Your EDD being February 14.

The Dr. will go by LMP at first. But, they'll eventually change it anyways. I went by O day because I'd rather just keep the same due date and not be put back later.

Based on LMP I would be due January 19. But, based on O I'm due January 26.

It really doesn't matter what you go with. If you are measuring behind, just remember your O'd later.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats Wiggler!


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva: LESS THAN 2 WEEKS UNTIL YOU UPDATE WITH "I'M HAVING A GIRL!"

I tried the pee in a clear cup on teaspoon of baking soda. They say if it fizzes you're having a boy. If it does nothing you're having a girl. 

I did it and it fizzed bad! I just feel like I'm having a boy,

What did the chinese gender chart predict for you? I did it and got girl, but with DD I got boy, and she's definitley a girl.


----------



## babyfeva

I know, I'm excited!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well have you tried any wives tales? Like peeing on baking soda. And Did you do the chinese gender chart?


----------



## Betheney

Chinese told me boy with Eva and definitely a girl. lol. I ever did the difficult Chinese lunar calendars that you have to look for your Chinese lunar age and Chinese lunar conception month (which both were different to the traditional) but either way it said boy and obviously i had a girl. I did a few of those online quizzes but they always gave mixed answers.

I'm not really bothering to look this time around. I really don't care what the sex is. The desire to know also just isn't there.


----------



## Leinzlove

I think its fun doing all the quizzes and such. I already think I'm having a boy. LOL I wish I wouldv'e listened to the signs with DD, I wouldv'e known she was girl.

But really It doesn't matter which I have this time... We will be having 1 or 2 more after this I hope. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I did the old wives tales with Dylan and they all said he was a girl, and with Bethany most said she was a boy :rofl:

How is everyone this morning? x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Note to self: baby Tezzy does not like scrambled egg nope nope nope :sick:


----------



## Leinzlove

The gender things are lots of fun. I love the dreaming! :)

A food aversion! None of those here yet. But, I have such a strong sense of smell. I smell everything...

How is it so? That this is Monday morning?


----------



## Tezzy

Today and tomorrow are public holidays here in the uk so lots of relaxing is on the cards until Wednesday!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Which holiday is that, Tezzy? We had Memorial Day weekend last week here in the US.


----------



## Tezzy

The Queens Jubilee, she's been on the throne 60 years!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Everything about the queen is so exotic! Enjoy your lazy days! :) Won't be long until you're enjoying more lazy days on your yacht! :happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

A week today :happydance: I'm sooo looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Tezzy

Feeling really huge today...

6+5 bumpage

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/ce29977e.jpg


----------



## lch28

i have never heard of the baking soda thing leinz that is cool! last pregnancy they just went by lmp because i didn't know when i ovulated. guess i will mention that .. once i find a doctor!!!!!! lol.. can you believe i am a high risk pregnancy with no doctor :nope: i will do that today. definitely. i already have my maternal fetal med doctor (she will do the stitch in my cervix and see me weekly do u/s etc) but i need a ob!

i am admiring your bump tezzy. when i was last pregnant i despised eggs lol


----------



## Tezzy

I just did the baking soda test and it didn't fizzle!


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump tezzy :D

Urgh I'm sooooo tired x x x


----------



## Krippy

Wiggler said:


> Hi ladies! Yea, feb 15th! Soo excited! :D x x x

Hi Wiggler! Congrats hun! :happydance: So excited to see you here!

Tezzy...I have a huge bump too. I will attach my 9.3 pic...Don't have one recently. Prob will do it at 13 weeks! :)

My chinese predictor says boy and the baking soda says boy. The only thing that is pointing towards girl is the HB which was 178 at my last appt! :cloud9:

Hope you ladies have a fabulous Monday! To UK ladies...Have a great time at the Queen's Jubilee! I am watching it on tv here in Canada!


----------



## Krippy

This was me a few weeks ago at 9.3! Only one in there! lol
 



Attached Files:







9.3 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tezzy

Awesome bumpage Krippy!!!

I wonder if I really am having a girl!? How exciting!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump Krippy!!! :cloud9: 

I just got Pregnant 1-2 on the digi :happydance: Did a poundland cheapo at the same time tht is so faint it would be considered BFN by most people, them tests are rubbish lol x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Woop @ the digi :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... I love the bumps! I'm green with envy! I took a 6 week bump picture... but ofcourse nothing there. You both look so good and pregnant already! :)

Yay for the digi "Wiggler". :happydance:


----------



## lch28

yay for digi! so if it doesn't sizzle it is a boy?

i got my beta done today. positive!! waiting to here exact levels

also managed to get myself into the best high risk ob around.. voted top 5 doctor in NJ for 5 consecutive years. first appt on monday. surprised to here id already get a U/S that day. I wont be able to see a hb or anything but still excited haha. your bumps are awesome ladies! jee i didn't show till like 14 weeks last time!


----------



## Tezzy

Ich so happy you got yourself a fab dr and woop! For the scan yay!!!

If it doesn't sizzle its a girl apparently!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for landing great Dr.... And for scan! :happydance:

AFM: I went to the Women's clinic today. It's free! They verified my PG and I tried to get a scan. However, I didn't get a scan because I have medical insurance. I did get a little rubber baby thats so cute and is size and weight of baby at 12 weeks. Also a pair of cute baby booties.

I'm going to start going to the clinic a few times a month to watch DVD's about baby and infant care. I know I've did this recently. However, you get baby bucks that are good towards baby items. And I love doing things about the baby.

Big surprise I lied about my LMP again... My EDD is not being put back.

Also can anyone tell me... Why some websites put my second trimester starting July 15 and others July 21.?

This is a picture of what I got. I don't know why treasures so small warm my heart so big. :)
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4052.jpg


----------



## lch28

aww leinz how sweet they gave you that. i think some sites just calculate differently. i am so happ about my new dr cant wait to meet him. how early can i do this baking soda thing lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I did the baking soda thing the other night. I'm all about doing fun, crazy things. And also I'm stir crazy with waiting... 

Mine fizzed really bad... So it said boy. 

But, I wonder if theres someone it doesn't fizz for. It's strange that it would for some and not others.


----------



## lch28

hmm maybe ill try that lol..
monday can't come any faster =[


----------



## lch28

hey can i ask you ladies if you have nausea when did it begin? i am 4 weeks now and don't feel sick yet. should i be concerned?


----------



## Wiggler

I had nausea from the beginning with my son and didn't really have any with my daughter :hugs: x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Most women experience nausea from 6 weeks... I had MS with my son and my daughter but so far none with this pregnancy exept the odd stomach lurch


----------



## lch28

yes i think 6 weeks is when it started with my angel. it was horrible from 6- 11 weeks. i hope it is not as bad this time. everything made me throw up! even tooth paste. you can only imagine how many times i had to brush my teeth in the morning.. sorry tmi lol


----------



## Tezzy

Aw bless ya!!


----------



## Wiggler

I've never had proper proper morning sickness. With Dylan I had sickness whenever I could smell anything, and with Bethany I was randomly sick, no sickness with my angels and today I have been feeling a bit sicky on and off but not sure if its in my head or not :dohh: x x x


----------



## lch28

last time i was pregnant.. if i smelled garlic or broccoli.. oh man. it was like the end of the world for me lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Mine started around 5 weeks...before that it was actually really fun, because my appetite increased (around 4 weeks) but I didn't have food aversions yet. I ate a ton and enjoyed it. But then the appetite stayed and the aversions/nausea/vomiting started...that was a horrible combination. It got better gradually (both appetite and nausea) around 14 weeks.


----------



## seaweed eater

lch28 said:


> last time i was pregnant.. if i smelled garlic or broccoli.. oh man. it was like the end of the world for me lol

Haha I was the same way with garlic first trimester. The worst was eggs though. DH eats eggs every morning and I would have to leave the room and open the window. Also I really hated the smell of the kitchen, just in general...couldn't spend more than a minute in there...and the dining hall at work. MAN, am I glad first tri is behind me. I have great sympathy for those of you who are still in it :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't have any MS with DD or with Little Dragon. But, with this one I have it. It comes mainly in the evenings and in spells that come and go. Or if I don't eat small frequent meals.

The big thing I have with this one is... I smell everything, strongly from far away.


----------



## snowangel187

seaweed eater said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> last time i was pregnant.. if i smelled garlic or broccoli.. oh man. it was like the end of the world for me lol
> 
> Haha I was the same way with garlic first trimester. The worst was eggs though. DH eats eggs every morning and I would have to leave the room and open the window. Also I really hated the smell of the kitchen, just in general...couldn't spend more than a minute in there...and the dining hall at work. MAN, am I glad first tri is behind me. I have great sympathy for those of you who are still in it :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm the same with eggs!! Dh eats them almost daily and I can't stand it. I have to stay out until the stench goes away.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm odd. I loved Eggs with DD and Lil Dragon, and I love them now!!


----------



## lch28

i hate the smell of eggs even when not pregnant lol! my fiancee goes through like 2 cartons a week. eew..

seaweed eater same thing is happening to me at the moment. my appetite is huge. Last night we were eating dinner with my mom and she was amazed at how much food i ate. And i felt like i barely ate anything. Then of course 15 mins later i was like.. okay i feel terrible lol


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm eggs :cloud9:

My appetite is up and down at the moment, I can't eat huge amounts in one go and I can go ages without feeling hungry or I can eat something an be starving hungry 5 minutes later :rofl:


----------



## lch28

i just ate a bowl of cereal at 8 and now i really want macaroni and cheese. at 9 am....


----------



## lch28

i don't have any symptoms except for being hungry and i guess some fatigue.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies,
I had my appt today. I really didn't know what to expect and was super nervous. But they were really great. They did an ultrasound which I wasn't expecting.. :happydance: and just talked to me a little bit about what they'd do at my next appointment.. Which will be in two weeks when they'll do another ultrasound and some blood work on me and possibly dh, and then we'll go from there as far as determining whether or not we need any further tests. Baby was not very cooperative they were trying to get a measurement of one arm, but baby was sleeping on it and wouldn't move. :haha: And as some of you may remember my first ultrasound wasn't a good experience at all.. I'm so thankful that the tech today was awesome and let me watch the ultrasound and hear the hearbeat.. How's everybody else? :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

lch28 said:


> seaweed eater same thing is happening to me at the moment. my appetite is huge. Last night we were eating dinner with my mom and she was amazed at how much food i ate. And i felt like i barely ate anything. Then of course 15 mins later i was like.. okay i feel terrible lol

Haha, it's not feminine, but I have to say I felt awesome being able to eat so much...usually my appetite is pretty average so it made me feel like a lumberjack or something :haha: of course it lasted about 3 days!

I hope everyone who is experiencing MS feels better really soon! :hugs:

Snowangel I'm so glad your u/s went well!! :thumbup:

I'm off to a meeting now but will update more later...


----------



## lch28

snowangel187 i am glad your U/S went well!! at my 20 week with my angel she was sleeping. all they could see was her spine. they had me drink juice etc and she would not budge. we had to go back 2 weeks later!


----------



## Tezzy

Well I'm 7 weeks today, hooray.

But I've had a crap day, nothing to do with the pregnancy, just one of those days!


----------



## Tezzy

Just realised my ticker on pg 1 is wrong... I'm due 23rd Jan Leinz x


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 7 weeks Tezzy, and massive hugs :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you x x x


----------



## lch28

hope tomorrow brings a better day tezzy. i love to look at your bump!! when is your first scan?


----------



## Tezzy

I haven't had a date for it yet... It will be July sometime xxxx

And thanks :)


----------



## lch28

really? here in U.S they do one at 7,12,and 20 weeks. I get one i think every 2 weeks because of high risk


----------



## Wiggler

UK is 12 weeks and 20 weeks, although with my son I only got a 20 week scan because I refused the downs screening. Hopefully this time I'll have the standard 2 again :D


----------



## Tezzy

In the uk it's 12 weeks and 20 weeks. In some places you don't even get a 12 week scan x


----------



## seaweed eater

Got a bump photo for you ladies :)

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/25w6_crop.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hun! x x x


----------



## lch28

seaweed eater great bump! you look awesome!


----------



## Tezzy

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## Leinzlove

I love your bump, S! Mine never looked that good! :)


----------



## Krippy

Tezzy said:


> In the uk it's 12 weeks and 20 weeks. In some places you don't even get a 12 week scan x

We only have 20 week scans here in Canada if you aren't high risk and you know your LMP. My 20 week scan is July 25th and we have decided to stay Team Yellow? Anyone else? It seems like everyone finds out lately...

Nice bump Seaweed...you look amazing!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to find out, I was team yellow with my daughter (not by choice, she didn't want to uncross her legs LOL) and it killed me, it was lovely having the magical moment of finding out her sex at the birth, but I really really wanted to know x x x


----------



## lch28

i was thinking of being team yellow this time around but i know i won't be able to resist when they ask "do you want to know the gender" ill just be like TELL ME!!


----------



## Wiggler

Do they ask where you are? We have to ask at the beginning here and then they might check if baby is in a good position and the scan hasn't overrun its slot. I'm getting a private gender scan this time, I WILL know this babys gender :rofl:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies! I am getting a lot of "you finally look pregnant!" from people, but I was still surprised at how big I look in the photos :shock: :lol: I like it though!

At my 20 week scan the tech asked us at the very beginning of the scan if we wanted to know. I thought that was a good idea b/c if we hadn't wanted to know and she'd hovered around the crotch area, the surprise would have been ruined! Of course, we (well, I :haha:) also pretty much begged for any indication at the 13 week scan, too!

Krippy, I think team yellow is great as long as both of you are on the same page! My friend wanted to be surprised but her husband wanted to find out...they decided that he would find out and she wouldn't, but she couldn't resist asking him after a few days!


----------



## sevilla24

Seaweed I love your bump!!! Its awesome!!! :thumbup:

I find it so interesting how different places deal with pregnancy differently. I live in the states, and got an initial 7 week u/s to do "dating measurements" and look for a heartbeat. Then, if you choose to have screening done (which I never did) you could get another one at 12 weeks. Then everyone gets another one at 20 weeks-ish. My sister, who lives in the state below me, only got one ultrasound at 20 weeks. Before that, they just listened to the heartbeat. :shrug:

Like ICH, I get more because of my cervical issues. I am getting a bit nervous as Monday approaches (my next appointment) because I really, really, really want my cervix to be a normal length! 

This time around, my DH won't be able to attend the appointments with me because of work and our toddler.... so, I am going to ask them to write down if we are having a boy or girl and put it in an envelope. That way my husband and I can find out together!!! The strange thing is (I think Betheney said the same thing in an earlier post) I am not ready to find out the gender this time around. I was DYING to know with DD.... but for some reason, I just am NOT ready to know!!! I want to get the envelope, and put it in a desk drawer until I am ready!!! Let's see if I actually feel that way when I have the envelope in my hands.... :blush:


----------



## sevilla24

Seaweed - I was looking back at the tickers on Leinz' first page... you have 99 days to go... YOU ARE IN DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes ma'am! It's also exactly 6 months since LMP so it's a good milestone day :)


----------



## lch28

Hello ladies. Yes the ask where we are. I begged my doctor to tell me at 12 weeks and he said " i have been doing this for years and you are having a girl!!" i couldn't resist. i am not a patient person at all!! i am also surprised that every state does things much differently. i know i will get transvaginal ultrasounds every week to check my cervix. not sure how many baby ones! my sil never got one ultrasound. she didnt want one! weird. they took a very natural / homeopathic route with her pregnancies


----------



## lch28

yay!! 99 days!! my last pregnancy went so quickly. i hope that happens this time


----------



## seaweed eater

lch28 said:


> i know i will get transvaginal ultrasounds every week to check my cervix. not sure how many baby ones!

If your doctor is anything like mine it won't be a problem! I had one emergency scan to check on my cervix since I was feeling a lot of pressure, and he spontaneously started looking for the crotch (unfortunately Munchkin was uncooperative that time) :p


----------



## lch28

i think he is a good doctor even though i havent met him yet!! lol he was voted top high risk ob for the past 5 years in my state.thank god he is in my area


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm Team Blue... I already know it! I should find out if thats correct the beginning of September! :) 

I couldn't wait to find out with DD. I did and I cried, it was a special emotional day. If I had waited until her birthday, I don't think I would've enjoyed it as much. I was tired and in a daze from natural birth.

S, Yay for double digits... WOW! You'll be having baby the same month I find out I'm indeed having a boy.

This thread is so exciting! Someone has to be having twins. We have Tezzy with the biggest chance here...

Wiggler- Any twins run in your family? Ich28?


----------



## lch28

yes, my grandma was a twin.. except i would be scared to have twins since my cervix is incompetent =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay ICH28! Twins in your family also!:) I'm hoping you see two sacs on Monday. And you will be stitched, it is incompetent cervix no more!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy, fixed your EDD and ticker... I got a little closer to you! I didn't realize we're due 3 days apart... Why thats the same week, for now?

When they tell you you're having twins, I think your due date changes to 36 weeks.


----------



## lch28

lol!!! omg twins id be like AHH!! TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!! hey why not?!?! 
lol i have been looking up 5 week ultrasound pictures. they are making me so so happy!


----------



## Leinzlove

I can picture 5 weeks in my head. A sac and then sometimes at the end of week 5 you can see HB. Not always, sometimes it appears between weeks 6-7.


----------



## lch28

yes, last pregnancy i didnt get a u/s until 7 weeks. strong hb of 154!! knew it was a girl lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I had DD's 6w5d... beautiful beating dot. Lil Dragons...8w2d no hb. And my rainbow... 8w3d, and there will be a beautiful beating heart! :) :) :)


----------



## lch28

of course there will!!!!!!! i am sorry that happened with lil dragon. =[=[


----------



## lch28

yay i just got my darkest bfp!


----------



## lch28

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







resize 16.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! That was me being positive! :) Loving the FRER! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm here   xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Cath! Good to see you here! I'll do your ticker for the first page. I must admit they are looking lovely! :) 

When will you be scheduling your Dr. Appt.?


----------



## cathgibbs

Well my digi confirmed i am pregnant now i actually believe it!! iv got my Drs appointment for a week friday (15th) but thinking of changing it sooner, what do you think hun? xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know what they'll do any sooner. Maybe blood test? I'm still waiting for my first appt. I'm not sure when the sac shows up on scan. I was thinking 5 weeks.


----------



## cathgibbs

how far gone are you now hun? with the drs in the UK they just generally feel your stomach to check your pregnant (thats what he done last time lol) work out your EDD, sign you up to see the MW, ask if your on the right suppliments then send you on your way lol! i would like to have some bloods done and im thinking if i go midweek or beginning of the week then i havent got the weekend as bloods take 48 hours to come back so with the weekend thats an extra 48 hours as nothing gets done on weekends here in the UK!! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I see... That would be great if they'll do bloods. I didn't think of the weekend thing. It would be a good idea to do it earlier then. 

I'm 6 weeks, 5 days.

My Dr. here doesn't even verify pregnancy. He says BFP is enough and you're pg. We have a women clinic that gives free scans and pg verification. I went there and tried to get a free scan. Because I'm having a hard time waiting. But, they wouldn't allow me one because I have insurance.

The trip wasn't a total waste as I joined thier baby bucks program and get to do all kinds of pg things for bucks you use for baby items. I go for my first session on Tuesday! And they only allow you to participate if you get your pg verified there.


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats good that you get a free scan over there, i know you have to pay for insurance etc but if you dont have any its good that they give you one for free! ahhhh we kinda have programmes here, and in our local supermarket they have a baby offer on and the baby things are all mega cheap! there was a baby car seat for £39 which is the cheapest iv seen they have all been in the £100's! xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Yay Cath! Happy to see you here :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun! im so happy but really nervous xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, the clinic is great. It's mainly for women who are pg and don't know where to turn. 

We pay about $250 month for medical, dental, life, disabilitiy etc. DH's work gives us a $1500 health reimbersement account. So our out of pocket comes from there first. My Labor and delivery and prenatal cost us $3000 after that account, so not bad at all.

Luckily BCMH, the burea of children with medical handicaps helped with DD's medical expenses. Her medical bills for her first year were over $400,000! Just one surgery was $137,699.


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, no twin in my family, but I would loooove twins.

My doctor wont see me until 6-8 weeks, then she refers me to the MW, so have a while to wait until I get seen x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Ewwww... I hate the wait! I don't know how women get in so early. My Dr. won't see me until 8 weeks. I thought I was going to get in at 7 weeks, but... he's out of town that week. 

I really just want to know everything is ok. I try to stay positive. But, I shouldn't have just read lil dragons pg journal... because it seems mirror image to this one. I guess some days are just better than others.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh hun :hugs: Its so hard to stay positive sometimes isn't it? I am preparing myself for the worst so that if it happens I wont have got my hopes up. Its a rather depressing way of looking at it but I really don't want to get my hopes up just to have them shattered again x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun,I feel diff about this pregnancy but I had a few af cramps last night and started panacking af was going to happen! We have decided not to get excited until we pass 6 weeks,ill be 6 weeks on my birthday  xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Wiggler for your angels. :hugs: Yes, it sure isn't easy staying positive. I couldn't keep myself from getting attatched. I already am head over heals for this baby! 

Everythings going to be perfect for us all! A bunch of stickies! :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not going to get excited until we get past the 12 week scan, then I am going to be sooo happy :cloud9: We have started putting money aside in a seperate account, its not the baby fund yet, its the "lovely day out" fund, but will switch to being the baby fund after the 12 week scan :haha:

What is everyone up to today? x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yeah, how could I forget all of the June birthdays in here! :)

Wiggler- June 19... Cathgibbs- June 24... And ME... June 27

Anyone else with a June Birthday! :) 

My birthday will be the first official day I pass lil dragons PG length.

Today DD has a Dr. Appt. Then a speech therapist visit. DH is off on Thursdays, also! :) 

What are you doing today? Technically, I'll probably sleep first as its 3am here and I'm hooked on BNB when I should be in bed. HAHAHA!


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like a busy day :D

I'm going to start with the housework in a few hours, I have to keep checking on my pie fillng thats cooking, my friend is popping over later so making pie for her. Hmmm I love pie :cloud9: Chicken, bacon, mushroom and leek. Its gorgeous! 

DD is asleep at the moment and DS is watching a film so just relaxing while I wake up a bit more, I'm exausted. x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i cant believe how close our birthdays are!! 

Wiggler your only 2 days ahead of me  so close pregnancies!!

well OH told me hes not going to get excited until we pass 6 weeks as thats when i MC last time, after that im going to start buying bits and bobs i know you might think its too early, i used to think it was superstitious (cant spell lol) buying before 12 week scan but i think if the worst is going to happen its going to happen i want to start buying things and Asda has a huge baby sale on right now lol! 

You both sound like you have really busy days!! im sat in work right now counting down the hours until i go home then im cooking chicken in a garlic and herb sauce with veg! yummmm!!! 

Question - i was using these crest 3D whitening strips on my teeth - do you think id be safe to continue using them?

xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to start buying as soon as I walk out of my 12 week scan with a good result :haha: I have almost everything picked out :cloud9:

OMG that chicken sounds good :cloud9: My flat smells all delish and chickeny at the moment, its making me so hungry!

I would hold off the whitening strips, pregnancy effects your mouth a lot so I would wait until after baby is born x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh i know, i think ill do what your doing 'investing in a 'rainy day' fund' but i think ill pick up odds and ends at Asda, they got this new born baby set with loads of johnsons things in a case for a tenner! BARGAIN!!

its one of those oh so juicy things! just fry chicken add the packet to milk, whisk and pour into a wok with the chicken for 10 minutes and done! i love homemade food but im a sucker for chips and KFC!! 

yeh the enamel wears away doesnt it? well cause im given up smoking now they shouldnt be too stained!!

p.s. has anyone had any sickness yet? i had 1 vodka friday and was sick so that was my first sign and for the past 3 days iv been feeling very sicky in the mornings and evenings, surely not morning sickness already? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Ahhh give me homemade food any day, I made my first ever proper homemade drink yesterday, its like hoemade lemonade, but with other citrus fruits in it, sooo good :cloud9:

I wish I could afford to have homemade stuff all the time, but it costs sooo much money! My pie is really cheap to make, but I do a kickass baked cheesecake that costs nearly a tenner to make! :wacko:

No sickness yet, I've really had proper sickness though with my 2 kids. x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh that drink sounds nice hun!! i wouldnt be able to drink it because i suffer with ulcers and sore throat from acidic citrus fruits :-( if you find one thats not so acidicy let me know 

I know what you mean, sometimes its cheaper to buy already made food, have you got a slow cooker? a nice cheap and simple pie is corned beef, potatoes and puff pastry, par boil the pots, cut the beef into little cubes, make up some instant gravy, then add all to a dish and cover with pastry and cook! its amazing! might make that Saturday  

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I looove my slow cooker, thats what my pie filling is in now :haha: Mmm that pie sounds soooo good :cloud9:

Yea my citrus drink is really acidic, its lovely, but making the inside of my mouth peel :haha:

Jacket potato, cheese and beans for breakfast I think, I don't fancy anything else. The thought of cereal is turning my stomach :nope: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh have cheese on toast hun! i had that this morning, bloody lovely! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Too late now :rofl: I put bacon on it too, it was soooo good. :D 

I'm going to be a good girl at lunchtime though and have some homemade soup, its the healthiest thing we have in at the moment and I really don't want to pile on the weight this pregnancy. x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh that sounds amazing!!! so jealous!?!? all i have with me right now is fruit and stir fry - really fancying a KFC so i might trat myself with one toorrow, i lost half a stone last week so im allowed to pig out i think lol!!

if you crave it, have it hun! thats my motto!! did you put on much with your other 2 xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I only put on about a stone with my son, but I lost it easily, then I had the implanon and piled on 4 stone, it started falling off when I had it removed, I got pregnant straight away and carried on losing weight until 30 weeks, but I had HUGE cravings for pesto pasta so gorged myself on that and put it all back on :dohh:

I have quite bad SPD from my pregnancies that never really went away properly so its soooo hard to excersize, so been trying to lose weight from healthy eating alone, but put on weight again with the MC and comfort eating so I refuse to let myself get too much bigger with this one, If I crave naughty stuff I'll just have a small portion :D

I need to try to keep my weight under control this time definately, my SPD is bound to get worse again with pregnancy and if it gets to the point where I can't walk I'll be screwed :( x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Leinzlove said:


> Tezzy, fixed your EDD and ticker... I got a little closer to you! I didn't realize we're due 3 days apart... Why thats the same week, for now?
> 
> When they tell you you're having twins, I think your due date changes to 36 weeks.


:rofl: haha cheers.


----------



## lch28

cathgibbs some people can have MS as early as 3 weeks and some people 6-7 weeks. I am not feeling sick yet. In U.S they do blood work to confirm pregnancy. Usually they do not see you until 7 weeks but i am high risk so i am going at 5 weeks for a scan. you due date is 3 days after mine :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

thank you hun  its so weird, i hate being sick aswell, i cry like a big baby lol!! 

ohhhhh really?!?! im getting excited now! xxx


----------



## lch28

i am having some dull cramping today, it has been going on most of the day. is this normal??


----------



## cathgibbs

I think it is hun I remember having it around the time af was due xxx


----------



## lch28

okay cause im 14dpo so af was due around today and im getting worried. its not bad cramps or anything.. just concerning me a bit..


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh Yeh I think I had it when af was due last time so thought af wqs,woke up 3 days later and thought Hhmmmmmm where the frigg is she?! Ha done a digi pregnant  xxx


----------



## sevilla24

*cathgibbs and wiggler* - I just about fell over laughing when I caught up on this thread :rofl: you can tell we are a pregnancy thread when we take up two pages talking about food!!! :icecream: Hahaha, LOVE IT. (and I have to admit, I LOVE my slow cooker, too... as a working mom, I find it's the only way to get a home cooked meal some times!) 

*Ich *- the cramping is totally normal... I had it with both my pregnancies from when I got my BFP right on through my second trimester! :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

I have had cramps with all of my pregnancies and it is totally normal as long as it isn't accompanied by extreme pain or bleeding. Just your uterus stretching and making room to grow that LO!

We love our slow cooker too. It is so nice to put something into a pot in the morning and then by the end of the day you have your supper ready! Love it!

Got some bump pics for you Ladies! I feel huge at 12.6 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







12.6 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0









12.6 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lch28

beautiful bump!!! omg my bumps are always so little =[ !! i didn't show till 16 weeks! you look like i did at 23 weeks lol


----------



## lch28

and thanks ladies i feel much better about the cramping - so glad i have people to talk about my worries too :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

*Krippy: Your bump is amazing! Very adorable! I'm envious!  *

Cath: Don't know anything about crest white strips! What does it say on the back of the box... Does it say pg or nursing women ask a Dr.? 

*HAPPY 4 WEEKS!!! WIGGLER!!! *Yay for the witch having the most wonderful of reasons for staying away!!! :) :) :)

I also love food... I'm totally fixed on Blt's at the moment! I had KFC tonight with DH, the grilled chicken isn't to bad for you! :) I also dreamt about food the other night! 

Cramping is normal. I'm having it now, and I had it the whole 9 months with DD. My boobs are so sore, they are killing me and I can't keep awake. My nights are restless with frequent trips to the loo and ofcourse the vivid dreams. I also wake most mornings with a backache. Nausea is mainly at night in spells. But, I do take B6 so it probably helps with that.

DH does wonders to keep me positive. He rubs my belly saying "I just know we're having a healthy baby this time." He keeps me going with talk of ttc again when baby gets here. Talks about our family planned vacation in 8 years. Etc. It's so much fun dreaming about our family. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Im beyond with food!! Thats all i have ever talked about is food!! im a size 8 (Size 6 US) and i have the most fastest metabolism ever, its really bad as soon as iv finished a meal im hungry, when i was pregnant in march i would just eat and eat and eat and was never full i think im going to have a problem shifting any weight after my sticky bean is born because it will stick and i will become pregnant and i will be a chunky momma!! haha!!

I thought it was normal hun, i remember cramping last time, you will know the diff between good cramping and bad cramping - like period pain but a lot worse lol! 

OMG i cant get over your bump is lovely!!! is this your 1st? your showing a lot already! love big bumps!! xxx


----------



## lch28

my appetite is huge and that seems to be my only symptom at the moment.. no morning sickness or vivid dreams yet and i had lots of those last time. weird because last pregnancy i wasn't hungry in the beginning at all. don't even wanna THINK about all the food i ate yesterday! :haha:


----------



## Krippy

cathgibbs said:


> Im beyond with food!! Thats all i have ever talked about is food!! im a size 8 (Size 6 US) and i have the most fastest metabolism ever, its really bad as soon as iv finished a meal im hungry, when i was pregnant in march i would just eat and eat and eat and was never full i think im going to have a problem shifting any weight after my sticky bean is born because it will stick and i will become pregnant and i will be a chunky momma!! haha!!
> 
> I thought it was normal hun, i remember cramping last time, you will know the diff between good cramping and bad cramping - like period pain but a lot worse lol!
> 
> OMG i cant get over your bump is lovely!!! is this your 1st? your showing a lot already! love big bumps!! xxx

No this is my 2nd. I gave birth to a son a little over 8 months ago but unfortunately he was stillborn. I was very big with him too as he was 10 pounds!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun im so sorry to hear that :hugs: 10lbs?! BIG baby  i love big babies, big bumps i love everything big about pregnancy xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls!

Sorry I've been kinda AWOL... Been busy with work etc

But its Friday... Woop! 

I'm not having any proper MS yet :0/ but I'm still awfully tired! Gonna chill out tonight :)


Hope you are all ok, much love xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you have alovely relaxing evening Tezzy x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Girls I'm 4 weeks on weekend,been having slight af cramps,just went to the loo and wiped and had a small tissue like sort of clot it was small and brown do you think its late implant bleeding xxx


----------



## Wiggler

It could well be hun :hugs: :hugs: The AF cramping is normal, I have it too :hugs: Sending tonnes of sticky dust your way :dust: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun I think I'm going to be a nervous wreck lol feeling so sicky and light headed today :-/ xxx


----------



## sevilla24

cathgibbs... I had IB with both my pregnancies and they were both RIGHT when AF was due. The first time around, I didn't know about IB, put a tampon in and went about my business. Then, a few days later, realized it was lighter than usual and decided to test = BFP. With this pregnancy, I woke up when AF was due and had FULL bright red blood in the toilet... I took a shower and watched more go down the drain. I was convinced it was AF. But the next day got my BFP. 

Wanted to share my experience to let you know that IB can look different for a lot of women and still result in a healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun  xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning :hi:

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

How are you today Wiggler?

3AM, Middle of the night here. Despite a busy family filled day. We went and visited my MIL and SIL. My SIL is 4 weeks pregnant. We don't get along well. She doesn't know I'm also pregnant, as I'm waiting to announce. But, I try to keep the family peace.

My MIL baked me a cake for my birthday as we won't be seeing her before then. Its sooooo good. Yellow cake with chocolate icing. Yum! 

Symptoms are full force. I'm so tired all of the time. I'm only up because I wait on DH to get home from work... and I napped most of the day with DD. She is going through a growth spurt which is nice but won't last but a day or two. I might as well take advantage of it. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm OK thanks hun, keep getting paranoid about lak of symptoms, but I have tiredness, this is the most tired I have been out of all my pregnancies. 

Mmm that cake sounds sooooo good :cloud9: And aww it'll be so nice for you and SIL to have LO's the same age.

I wish my DD would go through a growth spurt right now, DS too, i could do with the sleep :rofl: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, it is nice! :) I'm sure it'll end when baby gets here... And she gets closer to 2. 

I didn't breastfeed DD as she was born with a cleft palate and couldn't latch. She actually had to be special fed. But, I've been getting really excited about it and I'm going to breastfeed this baby.

Only thing is... I'm worried I won't be able to get pregnant right away after baby #2. I'd like to have baby #3 within 2 years of baby #2. I know right. age gapping my kids or trying too.

Is anyone else in here planning to breastfeed? I know I'm going to take a class and learn all I can before baby gets here. I want to breastfeed exclusively. So will I even need a breast pump? Haha! 7 weeks pregnant and I already want to have it all planned.


----------



## cathgibbs

morning ladies!!! i feel the same wiggler re lack of symptoms but i keep telling myself it werent until af was 2 days late that i tested last time, OH and i were trying but just 'forgot' to try that month and it happened, im having a few cramps/pressure, keep thinking im bleeding lol, urinating a lot and thats about it really ohhhh and not forgetting the lovely nausea, woke up every half hour from 3 - 6 thinking i was gonna be sick, oh and the vivid dreams :-/

how is everyone? 

i was thinking of breastfeeding but im planning on going back to work 6-9 months after baby born and i personally feel breastfeeding would be a bit awkward as you have to pump whereas if baby was on powder i could just make the formula up and OH nad our parents cn help aswell? nothing against women who do breastfeed i think its great but i just dont know.......... maybe ill give it a try! i know the NHS try to 'push' it on you so we will see  xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath- Those are excellent symptoms! A very good sign that your pregnancy is progressing! Especially because women don't always have symptoms before 6 weeks.:) I never could see myself breastfeeding. But, I have been in love with the idea since I found myself pregnant this time. I do worry about DD being jealous. But, I've heard that she will just breastfeed her dolls.

So, What will you be doing today?


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 7 weeks Leinz!!! :happydance:

I'm BF this time, I BF DS for 6 weeks, DD for 7 months and would like to go to a year with this one, unfortunattely I seem to have kiddies with latching problems, Dylan has a tongue tie and Bethany has a pretty severe lip tie. Going to get this one checked and snipped at birth if he/she has either. Saying that though, a baby constantly attached to the boob and two kiddies running round might be kind of hard, so if it gets too much then I would switch to formula in an instant. 

I had a breast pump but could never get much out, it was a manual and I hated it, I'm going to get an electric one this time. Leinz, a breastpump is handy if you want to go out for a few hours or something so someone else can feel baby.

I'm going to babywear too, I already have the carriers from Bethany, but I'm going to get a new pram too as I still wear Bethany and she loves it so either her or the new baby can be on the carrier and the other one in the pram :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Leinz, about the jealousy with BF, Dylan was a little bit older than your daughter will be, but I turned BF time into reading time, I would be feeding Bethany and read a book with Dylan, or if he didn't want to read we would just snuggle up and chat or watch TV :cloud9: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

lol @ breastfeeding her dolls!! So cute if she does do that! 

I would feel like (and please dont take this the wrong way i mean it as in me having a couple of hours of 'me' time) it would be an inconveniance? but like you said wiggler you can get electronic ones to pump etc so i think its something ill have to think about it? it will be a lot cheaper tho!!!

not doing much today hun, OH and I are going shopping for the cat as she is heartborken (deadly serious about this lol) then we are going out for food  what about you ladies? xxx

anyone from the UK know if we can request an early scan if we have had a MC just for peace of mind and also continue to have the 12 week scan? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think so Cath, I think its only if you have had quite a few MC before :( x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh fiddlesticks! although i should be graateful its on the 1 iv had xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

When is Bethany's birthday? I just now noticed it has to be close to my DD, Chloe's! She was born April 25, 2011. I had never noticed that before! :)

I did the baby wearing, and I'll do that again! :) I really am interested in breastfeeding. I did most of the feeding anyways as there was a trick to it. Chloe had to have a special bottle and we had to learn how to feed her. For 12 days she was on a feeding tube.

I don't know if I'll get a pump or not. But, then it'd be nice to get away for a few hours if I needed too. It's a good thing I have plenty of time to figure it out.

So you must have enjoyed breastfeeding, then?


----------



## Leinzlove

Wigger: Thats a good idea with what you did with your kids. :) Reading, relaxing time. 

Cath: I'm unsure what the inconvenience of breastfeeding would be. You have to feed the baby regardless. You do have to feed more often as baby digests it better, though.

You can buy a private scan I'd think!


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany was born 1st May 2011, so they are really close in age :D

Awww, What a brave little girly Chloe is :hugs:

I loved breastfeeding, we had quite a few problems, her dodgy latch left me in agony and bleeding to begin with, then I adjusted and was fine, but when her teeth came through and she wasn't latched properly because of the lip tie her teeth shredded me and we had to stop, I was heartbroken :(

Hmmm might go out for a walk with the kids when madam wakes up, then carry on with the spring clean x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

No I know that I mean the inconvenience of if I have to go back to work early or for a few days a week instead of oh or mil making up formula I would have to pump and make sure there would be sufficient amount there,I know a baby needs more feeding lol I didn't mean at as in an inconvenience to feeding a baby I just mean in other ways x


----------



## Leinzlove

Spring clean... Ewwww. LOL! I've also worried about teeth. Chloe's bottom two came in at 4 months. Then she had 8 teeth by her first birthday. And 10 now... Wow, our DD's are 6 days apart. I was actually due with her on April 30. But, I was induced because of high blood pressure.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Cath I see. I didn't get it but then again... It's late here and I have pregnancy brain. Lol

But, if you did decide to breastfeed you could pump earlier on before you go back to work and freeze it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww 2 teeth by 4 months? I bet she looked cute! I would worry too hun lol! Yeh its a difficult subject I suppose time will tell I will def give ita go though! 

Soooooo I know its early but anyone thought of names?

Boy- Devon - oh doesn't like it
Girl- either Lola Madison or layla Madison.... xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm thinking I'm having a boy and we're naming him Jason Wyatt. And our girls name at the moment is Jacee Marie. 

I love Lola and earlier in this thread we had a name discussion. So if you want to look back. :)

I just love all the dreaming and planning and I don't even care if we change our minds a 1000 times! 

I just want a healthy happy baby!! :) :) :) :)

Oh yeah, DD's name is Chloe Noreen and we chose it in her 2ww! :)


----------



## Tezzy

Morning girls I'm all upset and flustered here this morning :(

Just got my midwife bookin appointment date through and it's not until 11th July :( I'll be exactly 12 weeks then, which means I won't get my first scan until at least 14 weeks... I'm gutted... I can't wait that long!!!! 

Told DH this morning that the moment we get back from Corfu I will be booking a Private scan no matter what the cost.


----------



## tlustica

Oh my goodness ladies!! I'm kicking myself for neglecting u guys for a few days because I had sooo much to catch up on and I'm sure I missed a lot:( all ur food talk makes me soo jealous...my love for food is ruined:( I hope it comes back soon!! Even if I can con myself into choking down food I feel sick afterwards lol. But baby LOVES sweets. If only sweets were healthy!!
Krippy and seaweed...ur bumps are amazing!!!!!!! I'm soo jealous! I'm finally starting to show but to an outsider it just looks like a pooch haha
I love the names talk:):) dp and I are set on names haha have been since ttc! Our girls name is lyla shea(lyla means dark haired beauty and with dp and my features she will def have dark hair;)) and our boys name is Druce Aden. Druce means son of Drew which is dp's name while Aden means little fire:) druce def wasn't my favorite at first but it is def unique and is growing on me. Not to mention drew is soo in love with the name that I can't say no lol
I love Lola and Layla cath! Layla was our original choice bein that it also means dark beauty or dark haired beauty but lyla fit with shea better;) and I LOVE both ur names leinz! Especially jacee!


----------



## snowangel187

I plan on breast feeding again. With dd I nursed her for 17 months. I did have a pump but only pumped when I needed relief :haha: I did have a few bottles worth kept on hand, which I used when I had work done at the dentist.. With this baby tho I think I will pump more so to allow for dh to help more!! He doesn't do diapers and with me only nursing he was no help with feeding either :rofl: I was so exhausted the first few weeks I would fall asleep mid conversation :rofl: Ive definitely learned some do's and donts for baby number two!


----------



## seaweed eater

I definitely plan to try breastfeeding. It's inexpensive and supposed to be good for baby's immune system, and I don't worry about going back to work because my schedule is flexible and anyway I am pretty sure everyone there expects new mothers to BF (two recent new mothers are doing it). The biggest downside I see is that it will make it slightly harder for DH and me to share night duty...but of course he can feed him expressed milk in a bottle.


----------



## lch28

hey ladies
i really want to breast feed. hope it goes well for me.. this is my first so i am new to everything.

i am feeling concerned.. i don't have any symptoms except a bigger appetite


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy: That is awful! I couldn't wait that long either. I'd pay for a private scan. When would you be able to get it though? How close would it be to 14 weeks? When do you leave for holiday? Won't you be gone for two weeks?

Tlustica: You know I definitley love Druce! We all usually show little bumps first unless we've had prior pregnancies or we're carrying multiples. The second trimester is coming... you'll enjoy eating again. :)

SnowAngel: My DH didn't do alot either. He was working all the time, so it was ok. I was sleep deprived alot. This time it'll be different because there won't be the sleep when baby sleeps. Instead it'll be chase a toddler while baby sleeps. 

S: I knew you were going to breastfeed. Are you taking a class? I've been trying to read all I can about it. I'll be watching videos etc. The lactation women are helpful but rough with your boobs, I've heard. I never thought it was for me... But lately I think it's beautiful.

Ich28: Hun, you are 5 weeks! *(Happy 5 weeks!!)* You aren't suposed to have any symptoms yet. I have no doubt that you will soon enough. :hugs: I'm new to breastfeeding also. :)

Cath: *Happy 4 weeks! The  had the best of reasons for staying away*. :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun hope your ok xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks!! how are you doing


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies, I'm having pregnancy brain and I apologize if I've posted this already in this thread. I should be finding out the baby's gender just before travelling to visit family, so I'm looking to do a gender reveal, I've already heard of the balloon release or the cake cutting, but I'm wondering if you guys have any different ideas.. :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

SnowAngel: No ideas here, but that would be fun to research. :) How exciting? Do you have any presumptions on which gender it is that you carry?

AFM: Thanks Ladies for asking. I woke up today with swollen gums on the bottom right of my gumline. Theres also a mouth sore there. I have been using salt water, hoping that helps as it hurts. I've also bought a soft toothbrush and scheduled a dentist visit for July 11. I just hope the pain stops before then.

On a good note. Its a great sign that pregnancy is progressing. As its common in pregnancy because of increased progesterone and bloodflow.


----------



## lch28

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm having pregnancy brain and I apologize if I've posted this already in this thread. I should be finding out the baby's gender just before travelling to visit family, so I'm looking to do a gender reveal, I've already heard of the balloon release or the cake cutting, but I'm wondering if you guys have any different ideas.. :flower:

My SIL wrapped a blue onesie for my parents when she found out she was having a boy. My cousin lives far from her mom and had a florist deliver blue carnations when she was having a boy. Personally i love the cake idea!


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'm going to keep the gender a secret (apart from on BnB of course ;)) I don't want all the comments like "Oooh you'll have two boys/girls! That'll be hard work" x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah Wiggler, but either way... you'll have 2 boys or 2 girls or maybe even more if you're having twins. :)

People always make it up with whatever you are having. They always told me girls were harder. But, had DD been DS they wouldv'e told me boys were harder. LOL! I found parenting so much easier than people made it out to be.


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinzlove said:


> SnowAngel: No ideas here, but that would be fun to research. :) How exciting? Do you have any presumptions on which gender it is that you carry?
> 
> AFM: Thanks Ladies for asking. I woke up today with swollen gums on the bottom right of my gumline. Theres also a mouth sore there. I have been using salt water, hoping that helps as it hurts. I've also bought a soft toothbrush and scheduled a dentist visit for July 11. I just hope the pain stops before then.
> 
> On a good note. Its a great sign that pregnancy is progressing. As its common in pregnancy because of increased progesterone and bloodflow.

Hun are your gums pink by the teeth and dark red below that? Mine are so sore and ulcers everywhere,I have steroids to use as I suffer from ulcers but can't use them :-( xxx


----------



## tlustica

I too am planning on breastfeeding! With my step mom his mother couldn't produce enough milk so we used formula with him and I DESPISE it! It's expensive and we had a lot of issues with him digesting it! So fxed that I can breastfeed with no complications. I'll admit I am absolutely TERRIFIED of breastfeeding tho!! lol. I don't know what it is about it but it scares the living bajeebies outta me! I have dreams of breastfeeding the weirdest people and...ahhh...hopefully I get over it like my mom says I will lol. If not I have you ladies to help me out thankfully!
It's so odd for me to have soo much experience with my stepson but to have missed out on sooo much! Not to mention, although I think of him 100 percent as my son, I am not his mama so things are much different. I'm just happy to have a loving daddy of a dp to help:)
Oh my goodness leinz!! It's like my bump showed up overnight!! Before it was soft and obviously bloat and today I woke up with this hard lil pooch! I just LOVE it!! lol. Finally I'm feeling like baby's in there growing!!
Aww tezzy! I'm sorry you have to wait so long! That's a shame:( Maybe you can get a private scan like leinz was suggesting! Otherwise at least you know your lil one will be nice and BIG on that screen when you see him/her:) Easy for me to say tho...I lucked out getting very early scans.
Looks like you're four weeks today cath! Yayyy!!! And 5 weeks already for ich28??? These babies are cookin along nicely:)
Forgot to add this girl has another midwife appointment July 2nd! Woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

Wiggler said:


> I think I'm going to keep the gender a secret (apart from on BnB of course ;)) I don't want all the comments like "Oooh you'll have two boys/girls! That'll be hard work" x x x

I really want to stay team yellow but dh won't allow it! :( so if i have to find out we are doing it my way. :haha: with dd I found out Christmas eve so I was able to announce at Christmas, I wrapped a frame that had the word "it's" on green paper and gave to my sil, then wrapped an "a" on yellow and ga e it to mil, then "girl" on pink paper and gave to dh. I had them open all at once and nobody expected it. My bil figured it out my mil was trying to act happy with the frame (she collects frames) but it was quite industrial. :rofl: then they started yelling for dh to show his. I wish I had my camera on. But now I have to try to top that.


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> SnowAngel: No ideas here, but that would be fun to research. :) How exciting? Do you have any presumptions on which gender it is that you carry?
> 
> AFM: Thanks Ladies for asking. I woke up today with swollen gums on the bottom right of my gumline. Theres also a mouth sore there. I have been using salt water, hoping that helps as it hurts. I've also bought a soft toothbrush and scheduled a dentist visit for July 11. I just hope the pain stops before then.
> 
> On a good note. Its a great sign that pregnancy is progressing. As its common in pregnancy because of increased progesterone and bloodflow.


Leinz I've been feeling boy since the beginning, but all the dreams I have are about finding out its a girl.... So I really don't know and honestly I don't have a preference. :flower:


----------



## Tezzy

Hi girls!!!

What a day it's been!!!

Ffion turned four :shock: today and she had an absolute blast!! Thank goodness my pg tiredness seems to have eased off because today was full off:

Smiles:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/59a1d445.jpg

And presents:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/de39e7b5.jpg

And a party:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/26e1a151.jpg

And cake!

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/64361b00.jpg

Phew!!!


Tonight I have cleaned the house and mopped all the floors too... And now I'm going to relax!!!

Hope you girls have had a fab day :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lush pics hun xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: I didn't notice any red gums, they are all pink! And I have a cluster of about 5 sores on my bottom right gumline. It is painful. But, I've read that you can use Corsodyl mouthwash... So, I might try that. The salt water isn't helping. Good news is I've read they are supposed to go away in 3-4 days. I sure hope so.

They are caused by hormones and your immune system being down so it doesn't reject your pregnancy.

I hope yours go away also. It is so painful. :hugs: I took two tylenol yesterday and all it did was knock me out for two hours. So, no pain relief for me.

Tlustica: Yay! I'm so excited to hear a bump is showing! Also July 2 isn't to far off for your midwife appt. :) I'll have appointments every 4 weeks until the third trimester where it'll be every 2 weeks, then every week... barring no complications.

I've heard of women having all sorts of breastfeeding dreams. I think its an amazing beautiful act. I'm excited about it... You'll get better with your thoughts about it the more you learn. :) Will you take a class?

SnowAngel: I love the frame idea. That is so cute! I didn't do anything, I just told everyone it was a girl! For myself I'm going boy until I feel or hear otherwise. :) The gender doesn't matter to me either. However, I'd love to give DH the son his heart desires. But, I plan on more children... Sooo it doesn't have to be this time. :)

Tezzy: Love the beautiful pictures! I'm glad FFion had a wonderful 4th birthday. She is absolutley beautiful! :) I also love the cake! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

*Yay! Krippy For the second trimester!* :happydance: :happydance:

Also wanted to mention this should be a fun week in here.... Lots of Appts.

*Monday June 11*
Sevilla24- Cervical Length Check Appt.
Ich28- First Appt./Scan

*Thursday June 14*
Seaweed Eater- Gluecose Test Appt.

*Friday June 15*
babyfeva- GENDER SCAN! :happydance:
Cathgibbs- First Appt.

Ladies I can't wait to be updated! :)


----------



## sevilla24

WOW that's a busy week for our little pregnancy thread :happydance: I hope everyone has great appointments!!! I'm guessing that at my cervical length ultrasound tomorrow they will be able to tell the gender (I mean, I am 17+ weeks, afterall!) I am going to ask them to write it down and put it in an envelope, I hope the oblige!! Then DH (who won't be at the appointment) and I can open it when we are ready.

I breastfed with DD... I pumped for when I wasn't home and when I returned to work at 5 months. BUT she also took formula. She was a really easy baby. Formula was VERY expensive, so I used breastmilk when I could. At around 7 months I couldn't keep up pumping at work and just switched to formula alone for a little bit ('til she weaned off the bottle). I would suggest introducing both (IF YOU SO CHOOSE) relatively early on... if you don't want them to just take one and not the other. No matter what, I find women just find what's best for them and make it work :thumbup: In no time, you first time mamas will be on here giving suggestions like old pros!!!!

Hope you all had a fabulous weekend!!! I am still waiting for a proper bump to show up..... :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

I feel your pain hun their so sore,corsodyl is really good but I'm a sufferer of ulcers and used it so many times I'm more or less immune to it now tests why I'm on the steroid tablets but can't use them grrrr I hope yours clear up soon hun xxx
P.s my drs appointment has been changed to Wednesday the 13th  xxx


----------



## tlustica

Leinz: yes I def plan on taking a class! My midwife actually leads a lot of birthing and breastfeeding classes...I hope it settles my fears lol
Tezzy: ur lil one is BEAUTIFUL!!! LOVE her bright blonde hair!! And that cake is amazing!


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks girls :) the cake was made by fellow bnb'er and my bump buddy xxxjacxxx

The photo doesn't do it justice it was a work of art!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww your daughter is beautiful and I saw a piccy on Jacs FB a few days ago, its gorgeous! She is very talented!

How is eveyone this morning? x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Very Tired, VERY VERY Hungry, and sore! How are you hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm feeling good, got a bit of lurgy, but other than that feeling OK. No symptoms though :( x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh get some vitamins down your neck hun, i was feeling like that last week it was horrible! 

Hun some people dont get symptoms until their 8 weeks gone! dont worry honestly hun. I was a bit [anicky earlier as my nausea went away but all of a sudden im starving and i can feel it coming back, ar you urinating more, sore boobs, tired, hungry? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

All I have is the stretchy/crampy feeling which I know is a good sign :D

I forget I'm pregnant most of the time I have so little symptoms :dohh: x x x


----------



## lch28

Tezzy your DD is beautiful! and what a cake!

cathgibbs i am starving too! that is basically my only symptom lol. sometimes after dinner i get some nausea..

first scan today and meeting my new doctor :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh exciting!!! let us know how you get on hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Damn hormones, I'm getting all teary watching 101 dalmations :haha: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

hahahahaha awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i shouldnt laugh :-( its horrible init hun! 

I cried before i got my BFP as there was no milk in the house, i watched a programme on Jade Goody and a few women who have got cervical cancer and i was literally balling i mean on the verge of hyperventallating - then i watched Steel Magnolia and couldnt stop crying lol Saturday i cried literally from the moment i got up until the moment i went to sleep! its not good hun! xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls, we are at the airport now! Might not be able to pop online whilst I'm away so I'll see you all in 12 days!

good luck with all your upcoming appts and scans :) :)


Xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have a lush time hun!!! So jealous lol!! 

Well i got my First Drs Apt on Wednesday 13th and my first scan at the EPU on Friday 29th June at 9am!! SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## lch28

=[ my scan didn't show anything ladies. i am really upset.. my doctor said that everything is fine.. that i am very early and most times you don't see anything .. also he said if i use my ovulation date i am only 4 weeks and 2 days so not to worry.. i made an appointment for 2 weeks from today for another one.. i hope i see something. i was just really sad what if this isn't a viable pregnancy? he gave me a blood test again to make sure my beta went up so i am impatiently waiting for those results.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun your obviously upset but I think the Dr is right you very rarely get to see anything from 6 weeks over I think,hopefully your bloods will come back and show an increase so you can relax xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lch28

thank you honey i am just really scared now.. i wish i never got the early scan.. my bloods wont be back till tomorrow or next day.. at least if they are a good level my mind will be at ease.. damn that early ultrasound!


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh i bet it did hun, i found this site that tells you at what stage things like the gast sack are visable, ill try and find it for you now hun.i think it was too early to see anything, how did your Dr seem when he was performing the scan? do you like your new dr? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

have a look at this hun xxx

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## lch28

aww thanks hun that made me feel better it says the yolk sac will appear anytime between 5w3d and 5w6d and i am actually 4w4d if i use my ovulation date since i ovulated really late on cd20.

i love my doctor! he is great! he is going to do my cervical stitch at 12 weeks regardless. some doctors prefer to only do it if your cervix shortens and you really have to fight to get it at 12 weeks. he is not like that. plus he is doing the best cerclage there is that is very rare, usually only a really skilled surgeon can do it, and he has been doing it for 20 years and it is the only stitch he does


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: I know all is okay, hun! It was just because you usually can't see anything via scan until 5 weeks. That makes all the difference. Your HCG numbers will be good, and you'll see a happy healthy baby with ticker at your next scan. :hugs:

Tezzy: Have a wonderful 12 days!! :) :) :)

Sevilla: I've never thought of doing both formula and breastfeeding. I'm glad that worked out for you! Do you plan on doing both again? Also... I can't wait to know the gender. Let me know how everything gets along! :) :) :)

Cath: I'd be asking your Dr. about something else you can use for mouth ulcers. Have you ever tried gengigel? Thats very exciting that you moved up your appt. and scheduled your scan! :) Will you also be paying for a 12 week scan?

AFM: I'm also emotional and yesterday DH told me I was mean and moody. I was short tempered... As I had a headache and my mouth hurt.


----------



## lch28

but if i use my lmp i am 5 weeks =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, because LMP is based on you having the perfect Ovulation on CD14. This is just how Dr.'s base it at first. If it isn't right they change your EDD.

Like for me based on LMP: I'd be due January 19, but based on O, I'd be due on January 26. So, instead of being put back later... I just went with O date. Baby can't start growing until conception.

Hun, please don't be worried... I'm sure thats why you saw nothing.:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I agree LMP is really not reliable, go by ov hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## lch28

okay i have changed my tickers.. lol.. i ovulated on cd20.. so now i feel better!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies :hi: 

I find myself here after the lovely leinz invited me. Looking forward to share our experiences and to get to know you all.


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Madrid: So glad to see you here! :) You probably know some of us already! :) Congratulations on your BFP! :happydance: This is going to be a happy 9 months... I just know it. :)


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Hi Madrid! How are you x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know I'm so excited lol we don't pay for the scans here in the UK hun unless you request them privately,my 7 week scan is what they call a reasurrence scan  xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, Cath... But some places won't pay for both an early reassurance scan, and a 12 week scan... So, I was wondering if they do where you live.

Here in the US, I pay for all my scans. Like 20% after insurance. I get a early scan, 12 week scan, Gender scan between 18-20 weeks, then a third trimester scan. If complications arrise then I'll get more scans.


----------



## Wiggler

I want an early scan :brat: I'm not holding out hope though, OH won't let me get one, he said he will put the money aside for a private gender scan instead :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Wiggler a private gender scan. :) Do you get gender scans?


----------



## Wiggler

\We get 20 week scans where they will tell us the gender if baby is in the right position once they have done their checks, but my cheeky girly kept her legs firmly closed at her 20 week scan and i HATED not knowing, not taking any chances this time, i MUST know LOL x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats rare for that to happen. They knew DD was a girl right away... You look for the white lines. I plan on examining my early scan pics.... HAHA!


----------



## Wiggler

The worst thing was as soon as I walked out of the scanning room she woke up and started kicking me, little madam! She is still a cheeky so and so now :rofl:

OMG I am hungry again?! How is that even possible? x x x


----------



## lxb

Oo.. hi ladies~ :wave: Thanks for the invite Leinz~ Happy Chatting :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm ok thanks Wiggler. Still in shock as I got my bfp today but very happy and pleased at the same time.


----------



## sevilla24

Hey Ladies!!! Just wanted to *update* you on my appointment today :happydance:

My cervix is over 4 cm long, so I am just thrilled :thumbup: I don't know how far along I was with DD when it started shortening/funneling, but it was certainly further along than 17 weeks. So, they will still have me in for weekly ultrasounds for awhile just in case. For now, it couldn't have been better news!!! :cloud9: (add to my super good mood that this is our last week of school - I teach 5th grade - and this is a GREAT day!!!)

The tech said she knew the gender... so I had her write it down and seal it in an envelope!!! I am pretty sure it was a GIRL - because I didn't see any little boy parts during the ultrasound, and I was watching the WHOLE TIME. But, then again, I don't really know what I am looking for/at with these ultrasounds. 

Let's just say, if I open that envelope and it says BOY I am going to drop to the floor in shock!!! Let's see how long I can hold out opening it up :blush:

*ICH* try not to get too worried. I won't repeat what all the girls have already said, but I agree with them all. I know it's going to be tough waiting for the next appointment, but it sounds like you have a GREAT doctor and if he said everything looks fine, then you should trust him. 

All the other new ladies to the thread WELCOME!!!!!!!!! :hugs: Congrats on your BFPs!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Just wanted to *update* you on my appointment today :happydance:
> 
> My cervix is over 4 cm long, so I am just thrilled :thumbup: I don't know how far along I was with DD when it started shortening/funneling, but it was certainly further along than 17 weeks. So, they will still have me in for weekly ultrasounds for awhile just in case. For now, it couldn't have been better news!!! :cloud9: (add to my super good mood that this is our last week of school - I teach 5th grade - and this is a GREAT day!!!)
> 
> The tech said she knew the gender... so I had her write it down and seal it in an envelope!!! I am pretty sure it was a GIRL - because I didn't see any little boy parts during the ultrasound, and I was watching the WHOLE TIME. But, then again, I don't really know what I am looking for/at with these ultrasounds.
> 
> Let's just say, if I open that envelope and it says BOY I am going to drop to the floor in shock!!! Let's see how long I can hold out opening it up :blush:
> 
> *ICH* try not to get too worried. I won't repeat what all the girls have already said, but I agree with them all. I know it's going to be tough waiting for the next appointment, but it sounds like you have a GREAT doctor and if he said everything looks fine, then you should trust him.
> 
> All the other new ladies to the thread WELCOME!!!!!!!!! :hugs: Congrats on your BFPs!!!!



Have you considered doing a gender reveal party?


----------



## Leinzlove

Lxb: Welcome! :) So, glad to have you here! :)

Sevilla: Did you see white lines? Owoooo, this is so exciting. Please update when you open the envelope... I want to know soooo bad! :) This is crazy because I'm sitting here... chuckling! I'm excited! Yay! It probably is a girl though if you have that feeling.

I'm glad they are checking your cervical length every week! :) When is the next date?

Madrid98- When you make yourself a ticker... I will for the first page of this thread. We also update appts. :) When will you be calling to make your first appt.? Also when will your test results coming back?


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz I have an appt the 21st for ultrasound and blood work. :flower:


----------



## lch28

sevilla24 great news honey, trying not to worry, doctor called back and asked if i knew what day i ovulated, i told him yes and he said that my ov date pushes my due date 6 days forward so that i am only 4 weeks not 5 so i feel better..


welcome Madrid98 and lxb


----------



## Leinzlove

SnowAngel: Yay, for scan! :happydance: I can't wait until that week!

Ich28: GREAT!! So happy to hear! Thats exactly my thought! :) You're going to have a Valentines Baby... So very exciting! :) I feel so much better knowing that you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks honey me too!!

so im cooking dinner and im making risotto and it takes forever.. and i have an electric stove and i totally forgot that my belly gets hot when i have something on the stove for a while. now im freaking out. ya know how a jacuzzi is bad for the baby? do you think the fact that my belly got hot is bad? jee i may never cook again..


----------



## Leinzlove

Everything is ok, hun! :hugs: I doubt it did any harm at all. With the jacuzzi, I think that its more that it elevates your tempature. However, most of the time before it did any damage to your baby at all, you would get out because of discomfort. I looked into this before I went on vacation with DD, while pg with DD. I ended up going in the jacuzzi for a few minutes and she's here and fine. :)

Riscotto sounds amazing. DD and I ate a whole bag of prepared salad for supper... LOL


----------



## lch28

okay thanks hun.. lol.. gosh i miss the innocence of my first pregnancy.. all i knew was don't smoke or drink.


----------



## Leinzlove

Well not smoking and drinking... is most important. Actually I know not smoking decreases your MC rate by 2-3 times. Also fertility clinics won't allow you to participate in IVF or other treatments if either candidates smoke.

Drinking is probably much of the same... And I know there are so many birth defects linked to drinking.


----------



## lch28

i don't do either i just meant that that was the only thing i knew not to do lol.. didn't think twice about anything else. now every little thing worries me.. every twinge.. ugh. and the fact that i just dont feel pregnant is bothering me


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't feel pg either... But, I definitley do now. You aren't suposed to feel pg yet, hun! I know its hard not to worry... But everythings going to be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wigger: Talking about DD's growth spurt! She took off walking just now... OMG! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

WTG Chloe!!!!! Thats brilliant!! :happydance:

Urgh I feel gross this morning! Please me symptoms and not lurgy!!!!!! x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I wish you were feeling better hun! :hugs: Lurgy??

I'm feeling pretty good here! I'm a little crazy and I checked my CM, tonight. As I'm 7 weeks and I've read thats when you start forming your mucus plug. I look for hope everywhere. Well, good news its weird... Thick, White, EWCM.


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I've got a cold, but I feela little bit sicky too, so hopeing thats preggy symptoms and not the cold. x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinz i think even though i have a 7 week scan on the NHS they still HAVE to do a 12 week scan to make sure everything is ok, i know of a handful of people that had 8 week scans due to bleeding etc and were worried they wouldnt get a 12 week one but the hospital said its compulsary for them to do one as the 12 week and 20 week scans are the most important.

Wiggler im feeling awful too :-( i think i got a chest infection which is making me feel sick but i think thats the nausea, eurgh................. this weather doesnt help! one minute absolutely boiling, the next flash floods!! xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz.. i guess your right lol.. i hope i get my beta back today so i feel a bit better


----------



## snowangel187

hey Leinz, go ahead and change my due date back to Jan 1st.. I was going to wait until dr said which he was keeping 1st or 8th, but since they have told me the 1st twice I figured I'd keep it.. Besides if he does decide the 8th I'm going to be induced before then anyways... Sooooooo long story short just change it to the 1st.. and I promise I won't make you change it again. :rofl:


----------



## lxb

lch28 said:


> thanks honey me too!!
> 
> so im cooking dinner and im making risotto and it takes forever.. and i have an electric stove and i totally forgot that my belly gets hot when i have something on the stove for a while. now im freaking out. ya know how a jacuzzi is bad for the baby? do you think the fact that my belly got hot is bad? jee i may never cook again..

Mmm.... risotto sounds good~~ Yeah, as Leinz mentioned, you're okay~ As long as you don't stay in the same position for long period of time. Jacuzzi tend to change your whole body temperature and you're immersing your whole belly into the water, so that's different.



Leinzlove said:


> I'm feeling pretty good here! I'm a little crazy and I checked my CM, tonight. As I'm 7 weeks and I've read thats when you start forming your mucus plug. I look for hope everywhere. Well, good news its weird... Thick, White, EWCM.

Oo... I think I have mucus plug... it kinda freaked me out a little yesterday when I wiped! :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinzlove said:


> Yes, Cath... But some places won't pay for both an early reassurance scan, and a 12 week scan... So, I was wondering if they do where you live.
> 
> Here in the US, I pay for all my scans. Like 20% after insurance. I get a early scan, 12 week scan, Gender scan between 18-20 weeks, then a third trimester scan. If complications arrise then I'll get more scans.

Im not paying for any of my scans - they are all performed at my local NHS EPU. Some EPU's will generally allow an early scan if they have the capacity. If they wouldnt allow it I would pay to have it done, If i wanted one inbetween the 7 and 12 week scan i would then have to go privately unless there was a medical reason.


----------



## Wiggler

My EPU doesn't take self referals, so I'm stuck waiting for my 12 week scan :( x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh never? oh thats rubbish hun :-( in a way im glad they done them but in a way im not, im dreading them saying 'ohhh we think its a few weeks earlier than we thought' arghhhhhhh!! its kinda bittersweet? sorry girls i didnt realise i posted the similar message twice, i thought my phone didnt send the first one xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm actually glad they don't in a way, I would LOVE to see my little bubs, but last time we had that scan, saw that gorgeous HB and then 2 days it was taken away from us, I can't go through that again. I will accept a scan if they offer it, but I'm not going to ask, and due to when my first appointment is if they did offer me a scan I would be further on than last time so it would feel "safer" if you get me? 

I'm sure your scan will go fine hun :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats exactly what im thinking will happen i know i shouldnt but i think after the scan i wont be getting excited until my 12 week one! going to buy a doppler aswell, are you or have you got one already? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm deffo getting a doppler. I'm going to buy one next week I think. I know they can cause as much stress and worry as they can give reassurance, but when I am eventually able to find the HB I think it will really help if I am having a "OMG I'm freaking out" day x x x


----------



## snowangel187

Ugggggghhhhhhhhhhh I'm so irritated right now.. Let's just say I'm so glad I live 1800 miles away from certain family members and facebook has a block option. Geez.. Some peoples kids I tell ya!! :haha:

Anyways I had a pretty good day yesterday, dd was at school and I was able to focus on doing a bunch of cleaning because I didn't actually feel nauseaous.. I'm wondering tho if it's because I actually went to buy the sub I'd been craving.. Because I felt great all day after eating it.. :rofl: 

Didn't last long tho, dd is home today and the nausea is here.. And I'm struggling to eat anything.. Dh is taking her to the movies tonight tho, so I'll get a little rest.. :)

I'm getting really excited too, for my next scan. I'm wondering if they'll have a gender "guess" and then wondering if it'll be right!! I'm also trying to plan my days events, while I'm visiting family this summer, I have less then two weeks and it'll be the last time I see most of them until after the baby is born. I few might travel for the baby's birth, but I'm expecting I won't see most of them til March, when I'll be able to travel next.. Anyways sorry for my rambling.. :haha:

How's everybody else? :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

I know what you mean about scans ladies. I intend to wait until at least 6wks5 to get one because last time I was send too early and the stress I got until the following one was horrendous. No wonder it all went wrong!!

Happy 11 wks snow!!


----------



## lch28

hi ladies, beta is not in yet, the nurse said she would leave a note on her desk and call me as soon as she got them, in other words means "stop calling" lol


----------



## lch28

the dr who did my beta at 11dpo called.. he said my progesterone was only 10 and that it is low.. i think he thought i was 17dpo and had a 28 day cycle but i ovulated on cd20.. anyway .. he said to contact my dr.. do you think progesterone level 10 is low for 11dpo?


----------



## snowangel187

I would get the progesterone from your dr, your's is a little low and it's better safe then sorry.. I don't think it matters how many dpo you were, it's suppose to be a certain level when pregnant.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies... I don't even know how to begin with all these threads posted today. :) 

Snow: I don't mind changing it at all... And If I have to change it back, I'll do so. I don't think your Dr. will change it now. As maternal factors come in play after 10 weeks. Yeah, sometimes its nice to live further away from said family members. It'll be nice for you to get rest tonight. And maybe they'll have a gender guess for you... I've heard if its a boy its easier to tell early on. My Dr. would never make a guess that early though... but the ladies on BNB will! :)

*Where's S??? She found out early! How did you do that S???*

Cath: I'm glad you are getting an early scan... I personally think we all should get a scan between 7-10 weeks. Waiting till 12w or later, even is terrible. And especially if you've had a MC before. I've not had an easy time of dealing with PAL, myself. Nightmares plague me... And I look for every reason I can to hope that this pg is different.

I do agree though, scans to early can be our worst nightmare. It can be a worrisome limbo for nothing.

lxb: Yay, for mucus plugs. Do you know when you ovulated? Your symptoms are sounding just like mine... And I know for sure I am 7 weeks. :) 

Madrid: I'll put you up a ticker. I agree it should be atleast the end of 6 weeks. But, if you don't know when you ovulated... you could be very scared after thinking you're 6 weeks, seeing no HB... And really you are just 5 weeks. Everythings going to go so perfectly! :) 

Ich28: Now, hun... I don't think 10 is bad for 11dpo. Thats only 11 days past ovulation and maybe 10 days passed conception. Regardless, though I'd let your Dr. know and he'll make you feel even better about your progesterone. And the Dr. may want to retest it or give you a shot or pills. There is help. You are being monitored very well. :) Plus why are they just calling you now? Those results usually come back the same day. You haven't had any signs of it being low like spotting... Your good! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: Have you opened the envelope?? I so want to know!!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. i am just not feeling well at the moment..


----------



## lxb

Ich - :hugs:

Leinz - pretty sure I am a week behind ya. Last af was April 28th, Oed on cd16/cd17 (may 13th/14), so today should be cd46


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey ladies :hugs: sorry to have been away...just been feeling a bit stressed this week and have tried to spend less time online! But I have been thinking of you all :hugs: Sevilla I'm really glad your scan went well...Madrid, it's great to see you in the thread...Ich (and L, and everybody else!!), sending lots of :hugs: and well wishes.

We found out probably boy at 13 weeks because we (ok, I) begged the tech to guess :haha: it wasn't for sure, but I had also looked at lots of nub photos online and was pretty sure I saw the boy nub too, so I felt pretty confident about it. Tried to confirm at 18 week emergency scan but he didn't cooperate...finally confirmed at 20 weeks!


----------



## Tezzy

Hi girls

Ich - :hugs:

Quick 8 week bump photo live from corfu!

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/74602255.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

Lovely bump Tezza!! hope the heat isnt too bad for you love?

Ich im not sure about preg levels but i would get some suppliments if their offering them hun?

Leinz i totally agree, i think everyone should have the option of an early scan, if they said no to me i would have kept on pushing and pushing - i watched a 7 week scan on youtube earler and cried - hoping thats what i will see when i go for mine  xxx


----------



## snowangel187

Ladies what is your opinion about getting a filling while pregnant? I have an appointment and ob said it was ok but I'm freaking out about it. I'm not sure I want to go through with it. Anybody else have work done in a previous pregnancy?


----------



## babyfeva

Hi snowangel.
I'm in the dental field and fillings are just find during pregnancy. I even had a xray done on my tooth the other day.


----------



## cathgibbs

Funny enough i was just googling if its safe to you whitening Crest 3D strips whilst pregnant, a bit vain of me i know but my teeth are stained through smoking and now iv given up I want all traces of the horrible habbit away, i AM NOT going to use though before anyone thinks that i am lol but after researching on the dental journal etc it is safe to have 98% of dental treatment apart from whitening/bleaching but having them cleaned, fillings etc is perfectly fine hun, if your still unsure ask your dentist, im sure they wouldnt do it if it wasnt safe.....and if you live in the UK we get it free now we are pregnant! im seeing the hygenist and im booked in to have a nightgaurd fitted on July the 18th and need to ring them to see if ill be allowed to have the mould in my mouth whilst pregnant lol xxx


----------



## lch28

well my doctor prefers my progesterone to be in the teens so he is starting me on suppositories today =[ i am scared and i hope they work.. i am also confused because i am taking these until 12 weeks but i am also taking them at 15 weeks for the incompetent cervix hmm..


my beta at 18dpo was 2000 :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm trying to get the progesterone too but not because mine is low (I don't know that) it's more because of my previous losses. A friend from another friend has offered sending what she has left and I've accepted. Looking forward to that now.


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: cautiously joining you xxx


----------



## lch28

Madrid98 have you asked for a blood to be done for progesterone level?

welcome Mrskg


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Welcome Mrskg!

How is everyone this evening? Its super late here and I'm still up, Bethany is ill so reluctant to go to sleep until I am sure she won't puke again x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Ich28 here things don't work the same. I went to the Gp this morning & she didn't want to help me at all. Not even a second thought.


----------



## Madrid98

:hi: mrs

Wiggler sorry to hear your little one is poorly


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, hopefully tomorrow she will be her usual happy cheeky self.

Going to ring my GP tomorrow to see if I can have reassurance bloods. I am soooo terrified, I need to know everything is OK. this is my third consecutive pregnancy in a row, no periods or anything and I am terrified! x x x


----------



## lxb

:wave: Mrskg!

wiggler - Awww... hope Bethany feels better soon~~

Feeling hungry again... Off I go to munch on some cookies :dance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi, Ladies... I can't believe its hard for me to keep up with my own friend thread. HAHA! :) 

Mrskg: Welcome! Congratulations on your BFP! I'm so happy to see you here! :happydance: I know the BFP isn't exciting for you, yet... But, I can't wait for when it is. :hugs:

S: I've missed you! I do understand the less time online. It takes me hours everyday to keep up with my threads. HAPPY THIRD TRIMESTER! :happydance: I really can't believe it... seems like yesterday when you were in your 2ww and I was in AF limbo. 

Babyfeva: OMG! FRIDAY IS IN TWO DAYS! Please don't forget to come here and update me! I really really can't wait! :happydance:

Sevilla: Have you opened the envelope? I don't know how you aren't! I just can't wait. :)

Lxb: Ahhhh... Yes, my LMP was April 15, but O CD21. I was saying so because your symptoms sound so simular to mine! :happydance:

Snowangel: I had a wisdom tooth removed in my second trimester with DD. They also did Xrays but well shielded my belly. I go to the dentist on July 11... Looks like I'm having pregnancy gengivitis... ALREADY! I don't know about fillings, but I'll be having two cleanings during this pregnancy. So, its safe, and ofcourse I'd talk with the dentist. :hugs:

Cath: I quit smoking first trimester with DD... And I was shocked at how easy it was after a week. I had smoked for 15 years! The biggest thing for me is knowing I JUST CAN'T DO IT! So, smoke free for going on 3 years... And I still have days where I get an urge... I'll smell it or see someone else smoking... And get a crave. After I had DD, I didn't go back because... kids of smokers are more likely to smoke themselves and I don't want DD smoking. Plus, DH doesn't smoke and if he did, it'd be harder. I'M SO PROUD OF YOU! :happydance:

ICH28: Yay, that the Dr. caught it and you will be getting treatment right away!! 2000, thats a great beta number for 18dpo! :happydance: 

Madrid98: I'm so glad you are getting progesterone. Have you asked to be tested? I would think that they would easily oblige. When will you be going to the Dr.?

Wiggler: Hope LO gets to feeling better! Have you been feeling better, yourself? I hope they'll do the bloodwork... you definitley need reassurance! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz!! sorry madrid i wish dr's were better ..


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinzlove said:


> Hi, Ladies... I can't believe its hard for me to keep up with my own friend thread. HAHA! :)
> 
> Mrskg: Welcome! Congratulations on your BFP! I'm so happy to see you here! :happydance: I know the BFP isn't exciting for you, yet... But, I can't wait for when it is. :hugs:
> 
> S: I've missed you! I do understand the less time online. It takes me hours everyday to keep up with my threads. HAPPY THIRD TRIMESTER! :happydance: I really can't believe it... seems like yesterday when you were in your 2ww and I was in AF limbo.
> 
> Babyfeva: OMG! FRIDAY IS IN TWO DAYS! Please don't forget to come here and update me! I really really can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> Sevilla: Have you opened the envelope? I don't know how you aren't! I just can't wait. :)
> 
> Lxb: Ahhhh... Yes, my LMP was April 15, but O CD21. I was saying so because your symptoms sound so simular to mine! :happydance:
> 
> Snowangel: I had a wisdom tooth removed in my second trimester with DD. They also did Xrays but well shielded my belly. I go to the dentist on July 11... Looks like I'm having pregnancy gengivitis... ALREADY! I don't know about fillings, but I'll be having two cleanings during this pregnancy. So, its safe, and ofcourse I'd talk with the dentist. :hugs:
> 
> Cath: I quit smoking first trimester with DD... And I was shocked at how easy it was after a week. I had smoked for 15 years! The biggest thing for me is knowing I JUST CAN'T DO IT! So, smoke free for going on 3 years... And I still have days where I get an urge... I'll smell it or see someone else smoking... And get a crave. After I had DD, I didn't go back because... kids of smokers are more likely to smoke themselves and I don't want DD smoking. Plus, DH doesn't smoke and if he did, it'd be harder. I'M SO PROUD OF YOU! :happydance:
> 
> ICH28: Yay, that the Dr. caught it and you will be getting treatment right away!! 2000, thats a great beta number for 18dpo! :happydance:
> 
> Madrid98: I'm so glad you are getting progesterone. Have you asked to be tested? I would think that they would easily oblige. When will you be going to the Dr.?
> 
> Wiggler: Hope LO gets to feeling better! Have you been feeling better, yourself? I hope they'll do the bloodwork... you definitley need reassurance! :hugs:

Thank you hun! i found it really REALLY Hard using the electronic cigarette and spray and i felt i could and would snap and just smoke so i asked my DR for the patches,absolutely amazing! i dont even feel the need to smoke and i even walked to work with my friend who smokes and it didnt bother me!! thank you hun, i know its the best thing i will ever do! im suprised how well im doing considering iv been smoking for roughly 11 years!! Yay go me!! 

Hope your ok hun and everyone else is ok?! xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls!

I love coming on here and reading all your updates whilst stealing free wifi at a local pool!

4 weeks and 1 day since I quit smoking, sat here with nothin to do but relax I'm really missing my old habit!! Not a chance of me having one though!

I can't believe I am 8 weeks and 1 day already, time is flying by...!

I called my GP about my booking appt not being until 12 weeks and they said they would arrange a scan for me when I get back from my holiday, which is exciting!

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Soooooooooooooooo jealous!!!!! its so miserable and grey here!!

how did you manage to give up hun, just through being pregnant was it? im on day 2 of my patches and feel great, thinking about one non stop but not going to have one  

im glad they are going to re-schedule your scan, hopefully you will have one as soon as you get back so you will have something to look forward too  xxxx


----------



## Tezzy

For me (and I don't judge ANYBODY who's smokes during pregnancy) the thought of something happening to my baby because I smoked scares the life out of me. If something went wrong and I had had even one.. I would blame myself, even of it wasn't anything to do with that!

Well done on getting by with patches woop woop! 


With my other two pregnancies I wasn't so paranoid but over the last 4 years I've had many friends go through losses and still births and now I'm just frightened to death!

I'm excited about my scan, fingers crossed they'll be an appt card waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## cathgibbs

no i know what you mean hun, its just the thought that IF something happened you would blame yourself as the doctors advise against it so if you can prevent a mc then you will do what it takes!! 

i hope it is hun, FX now they have a week to get you a new appointment so they will!! enjoy your hols hun, its currently raining, cold and damp :-( HMPH!! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Good job on the smoking ladies! :happydance: I'm glad the patches are helping, Cath! And Tezzy... how nice relaxing by the pool. :) I also hope you have an appt. waiting for you when you return home.


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - I agree - I have a hard time keeping up with this thread, too!!! As a working mom, I am only able to check at night time, and if I happen to skip a night I feel so behind!!!! :winkwink:

We looked in the envelope. Actually, I let my husband look first and I still didn't want to know. But a few hours later, I couldn't concentrate on anything but the fact that he knew and I didn't!! :dohh:

I am SO, SO, SO happy to announce that my dreams are coming true and I am going to give my DD a BABY SISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM :pink::pink::pink::pink: I am so OVER THE MOON HAPPY :cloud9: My sister is my best friend and I always wanted little girls. 

Anyway, this pregnancy has been the same as the last - and my gut said girl and it was right :flower:



Hope everyone else is doing well, even if I can't keep up with some of the conversations, I do try and read them all and keep you ladies in my thoughts!


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: Congratulation on your little girl :cloud9: x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow Sevilla, congrats on your little girl!!! :happydance: :yipee: It sounds like that is definitely what you were hoping for so I am thrilled for you!

Really great to read about the ladies who have quit smoking...of course it is so important for you and baby but that doesn't mean it is easy. Go you! :hugs:

Well, I am happy to report that I do not have GD!!! :happydance: I was really worried about it since there is some diabetes in my family. I do however have anemia...not shocking, since I have been a little tired this week, and easily remedied. Just have to start iron supplements.

Also, I got a surprise! Even though my BP has been fine throughout pregnancy, the doctor ordered a growth scan and it sounds like there may even be one more after that. So I get to see Munchkin again on July 6th! Here's hoping we both stay healthy until then...and that he gives us a nice surprise by turning head down! :p


----------



## Leinzlove

*Sevilla:* I couldn't wait to know! :) Yay! Team Pink! I also wouldn't mind girls. Does DH want a boy? Mine does... I'm wanting a boy this time, but also know we plan on one more right after this baby... And if we land three girls it was obviously meant to be. 

I am so happy for you, hun! Congratulations! I grew up with 6 sisters and 3 brothers. And I also love siblings. :)

*S:* I didn't think you had GD! I am so glad. BTW: I didn't have GD in pregnancy with DD.. But, I still had HBP starting at 34 weeks that caused an induction at 39 weeks. I had one growth scan, but DD was small for gestation. Alot was probablly due to her birth with birth defects. 

I'm very glad to hear that they will be monitoring you! And come on July 6.... Not to fast though...HAHA! I have a birthday on the 27th and DH just told me today he's taking me to see Rascal Flatts on the 29th... :) HAPPY THIRD TRIMESTER! :happydance:
*
Cath:* Did you have your Dr. Appt.? How did it go? Did they do a blood test?
*
BABYFEVA:* I don't know where you are but! TOMORROW!!!! OMG!! TOMORROW!! I can't wait to know. Hun, I hope its TEAM PINK! :happydance:
*
Wiggler*: Did you see if they would give you some reassurance? I hope it went well. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

sevilla24 congrats honey!!!

so i am so upset about my progesterone. i really feel like i am just doomed to mc. sorry to be negative ladies. i just feel like 10 must be really low.... i started my supplements but i am feeling very down and my scan isn't for 11 whole days.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't think it was really low for 11dpo, though. I'm sorry though that the Dr. found it concerning. But, very happy you have started the supplements. I wish I could ease your worry, hun.

You haven't had any of the signs of low progesterone. And thats good. No spotting? And your HCG levels were normal. 

I hope these 11 days go fast and you find some comfort. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots of :hugs: Ich...hope all turns out ok for you.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi leinz,yep went to the drs but it was a new Dr and pregnancy was not his field of work and he found it 'interesting' that I'm pregnant so soon after the mc.....Ummmm its been 10 weeks,he just kept coming up with scenarios e.g I was pregnant with twins and 1 died but the othersurvived arghhhh i demanded bloods and should hear bacl today or Monday xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't end up ringing the doctors in the end, even if they said I could have reassurance bloods its a 6+ mile walk to pick up the form at the doctors, then go to hospital then come home and TBH I'm not up for it, I'm going to do a digi later today and hopefully that should say 3+ x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I wouldn't worry about what the Dr. says. You can get pregnant two weeks after MC. What a quack. I'm glad he's not a pregnancy Dr. 

I tried to get pregnant before I missed AF, but my body wouldn't let me. I ovulated but the witch got me with a short LP. Got pregnant the very next month. So, technically I was pregnant 6 weeks after MC.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Wiggler... I can't wait to see the 3+, I also took one at 5 weeks. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I got this BFP 3 1/2 weeks after the MC, its amazing how fast our bodies can adjust x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

He really didnt have a clue, he then suggested it was an ectopic that was still growing....hmmmmmmmmmm i would be 15 weeks so I THINK my tube would have ruptured!!! idiot! 

yeh wiggler update as soon as, i done a digi last night just because i was bored lol pregnant came up almost straight away but still at 2-3 which is expected as im not 5 weeks until the weekend,once i get that ill relax slightly as i never got my 3+ on the last one.

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be doing the digi at lunch time, gotta wait for OH to get home to remove the unwanted guests from the bathroom (moth and possibly a spider :sick:) as I am sooo scared of moths and spiders and now can't go in there :haha: 

lol Cath, your dr sounds like an idiot! x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol wiggler thats exactly like me! but i just let Dora go and kill them (Dora my cat lol)

I had my HCG and Progesterone levels checked at 17DPo 4 weeks + 3 days - my Progesterone came back at 69 which is really good but my HCG came back at 431 - is this good or bad?! im freaking out because when my mc happened at 6 weeks my HCG levels were at 641 so i think i was hoping them to be higher than that for peace of mind xxx


----------



## tlustica

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been away for a few days...life's been very crazy and I needed a little break to focus on staying sane lol But I'm glad to come back to so much good news!!
Good to see you here lxb!! And madrid and mrskg!! Yay soo many new bfps:):)
Tezzy your bump is soo dang cute!! I just love bump pictures:):)
Happy 5 weeks wiggler! Yay for appleseeds;) And betheney's at 11 and a lime! omg that's getting big fast!! I thought my prune was big;)
Sevilla!! I'm soo jealous! I hope I have a lil girl tooooo!! I'm so glad you opened that dang envelope cuz I don't think I could wait hahaha
Hope I didn't miss anything big but if i did tell me! It's hard enough to keep up with all the threads daily but getting caught up after a few days offline is definitely a pain! I always miss things:(
thinking of you all today:):)


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. you are right.. it really doesn't seem so low but i guess i am just really freaked out. my main worry was losing the baby to my incompetent cervix and now i am scared i will lose the baby the first 12 weeks. it is good we caught it early and i am hoping my blood test on june 25th (and ultrasound) show all is going well.

lololololol cath you made me giggle. your dr sounds like a moron


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahah ohh Ich he was!! I was just staring at him thinking 'Is he for real?!?!' he didnt even give me my EDD or fill in my forms for midwife lol! idiot!!

Ich what were your results again and how many weeks+days were you when they were taken? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

3+ n the digi :cloud9:


----------



## Tezzy

Awwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## snowangel187

Soo my dentist appointment was cancelled, the dr called in sick. :rofl: That's ok I wasn't looking forward to trying not to throw up while getting a filling.. :haha: I'm looking forward to my appointment next Thursday get to see my little baby again, and I'm excited to bring DD for the first time to see her baby brother/sister. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Tlustica: Happy 10 weeks! Yay! :)

Ich28: I'm hoping that you are feeling more positive. The Dr.'s are watching you and I agree its wonderful that they caught your progesterone. It's so hard and cruel being pregnant after loss. I've had good days, and bad days dealing. I've had three cruel nightmares that I MC and they seemed so real. I'd wake up crying. I was sharing my story in MC support the other day... and this women said "I kept having MC nightmares" my body was telling me. I felt terrible all day.

Snow: Thats so exciting, taking DD! :) I'll take DD our first visit, but she doesn't understand yet what a brother or sister means. I also can't wait for my appt. next week. :)

Wiggler: Yay for the 3+ on digi! :happydance: I know that was reassuring for me at 5 weeks! :happydance:

Cath: I'm also glad the digi is saying 2-3! :happydance: Just a few days before your 3+... It is reassuring! :) :) :)


----------



## lxb

reading all about the digi updates makes me want to pee on a digi!! :haha:

Sevilla!! Congratulations on having a little girl~~~ I have 2 sisters and I absolutely love them!!

Leinz - appointment is coming up~!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Leinzlove

lxb: Too late for you to pee on a digi! The instructions say if you are further than 6 weeks. The test may be inaccurate due to high levels of HCG.

But, I do know what you mean, I used an IC just today! :) Yay for scan, coming soon.


----------



## lch28

=[ boo i want a digi! i can't find those cb digi's with the conception indicator for the life of me!! 

cathgibbs - at 11dpo or 3w4d my hcg was 52. progesterone only 10 :cry:
18dpo hcg was 2000!!!!!!!! yippee!! unfortunately i did not get a progesterone test that day but i will be getting one on june 25th (scan also) to make sure my numbers are rising. i hope they are..

Leinzlove - thanks honey i am feeling a bit better.. it still really makes me upset that now i have to worry about early and late loss. my numbers weren't incredibly low and i am trying to be positive. i have had 2 dreams about bleeding.. one was the day before i got my bfp .. in the dream i went to take my temp and i got blood all over my hands and i woke up and was so sad i wasn't pregnant and then realized it was a dream.. last week i had a dream i wiped and saw blood. i think i am just scared, bc when i saw blood at 23 weeks, it will haunt me for my life. it was awful.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: Honey, I'm so sorry! That would be horrific. :hugs: I'm glad your HCG is great! :) I hate those dreams... they just seem so real. Awful nightmares, and we have them because we fear loss so much. Life is just cruel.

You can't buy Digi's with the conception indicator in the US. I ordered mine off of eBay when I MC. However, with a number of 2000, it'd definitley be 3+! :happydance:

AFM: I can't keep my eyes open, trying to steal a nap...


----------



## lch28

hey. whats afm?!? lol i have always wanted to know that


----------



## Wiggler

afm - As For Me

lch - massive massive hugs hun :hugs:

Leinz - Hope you manage to have a nice nap 

x x x


----------



## lch28

thanks!! i have been wondering that forever lol!! 

so i called my doctor cause i just needed some reassurance. first i wanted to make sure its okay to "clean" myself out everyday because this crinone build up is just disgusting.. sorry tmi ladies. he said that was fine and not to keep the build up there. then i asked what he thought about my levels and if it was really that low. he said that he is very confident this is a viable pregnancy, i was only 3w4d when i got my blood done, and that my level really is not so low and if i wasn't a high risk pregnancy he wouldn't be putting me on the progesterone anyways, and my beta is great. he said i can most likely stop it if i want too on june 25th if my levels come back normal. hoping my scan shows a beautiful hb. i don't know if i will feel comfortable stopping the progesterone but will see. have full confidence in my new doc


----------



## seaweed eater

AFM = as for me :p


----------



## lch28

hey ! 90 days to go!! yay!! i can't wait to see pics of your beautiful baby boy!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's funny because I just bought a 90-pill bottle of iron supplements...didn't realize it was the perfect number :p


----------



## lch28

lol yay another way to count down!! are you taking those with your pre natals? my pre natals have iron in them but im wondering if i should take more.


----------



## Wiggler

If you do take more iron make sure you drink LOADS of water (and orange juice to help it absorb) otherwise it might cause constipation, I always get anemia in later pregnancy and end up on high dose iron, and it really clogs me up x x x


----------



## lch28

my pre natals already make me get backed up =[ i hate it and then i get tummy cramps and feel like its bad for baby for some reason. perhaps ill talk to my doctor about it before taking anything else


----------



## Wiggler

I get mega tummy cramps when I get backed up, at my booking in appointment I'm going to ask for a fibre suppliment to help me as I'm starting to get uncomfy already x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

I haven't been taking any so far (switched to gummy prenatals first tri b/c MS prevented me from swallowing big pills) but was diagnosed with anemia yesterday and told to start taking them. I'm nervous about having an upset stomach but hope at least they give me a little more energy!


----------



## seaweed eater

Any of the English girls (or anyone else) watching soccer? If I were more invested in either of the teams I think I'd be having a heart attack! As it is Munchkin seems to have caught the excitement...kicking away :p


----------



## Wiggler

They will give you loads more energy, its worth the clogged tummy and TMI black poop :haha: 

I might get my MW to prescribe me iron when I first see her as I will end up needing it anyways, it always goes the same way, I have bloods done as always, then 2 days later I get a letter saying I need to go to my GP urgently and they tell me my iron is through the floor :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't watch it, I'm watching 16 and Pregnant at the moment, the one with the anorexic girl x x x


----------



## lch28

lol !! i just started watching 16 & pregnant again. i stopped after my loss but now i still watch it. it is just entertaining but then i feel bad for some of those babies!


----------



## lch28

like have you seen teen mom? with jenelle and poor jace??


----------



## Wiggler

All the Teen Mom and 16 and Pregnant over here are really old, I don't have Sky (all the decent paid channels) So I get old repeats :haha:

OBEM killed me to watch it after my first MC, I got pregnant the night of an episode, we had been discussing having another, we watching an episode, I had ov pains, we decided to go for it, I got pregnant from that night and then we lost the baby, I always said I wanted to be pregnant wih my forever baby by the time they were filmming or airing the next series, and they are filming at the end of this year. x x x


----------



## sevilla24

ICH - I hope you can take comfort in your doctors words. I know it is hard not to worry.... but he sounds like he knows what he is talking about (unlike cathgibbs idiot doctor!!!!! haha)

My sister had to take iron supplements and not only did she end up with constipation... the result of that was really nasty hemorrhoids! Ouch!


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo Ladies I love Teen Mom & Teen Mom 2. The last season of Teen Mom 2 started this past week... I love Catelynn & Tyler. I cry all the time... how selfless and hard would it be to give up a child. Still want that child, but know your decison was best. :) 

S: I absolutley love the gummie prenatals! I definitley could eat them like candy! :) I also take 300mg fish oil (gummy prenatal only has 50mg.) I also take 50mg B6, all kinds of health benefits for baby and it helps with morning sickness. :) I also can't wait for your little boy to get here! :happydance:

Ich28: So glad the Dr. helped ease your worries! June 25, is to long to wait for reassurance. I hope you feel so much better. :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

OH YAH - Forgot to mention I watch 16 & Pregnant, Teen Mom and Teen Mom 2!!! Leinz, I also love Caitlin and Tyler. They did such a brave thing considering their family situation. Their daughter is given such a beautiful life now!!!! I only wish Amber had chosen a similar route.... I want to cry with what little Leah has to go through :cry:


----------



## lch28

i love caitlyn and tyler too, and its so sad they always have to defend there decision. they did what was best for that little girl and it must have been so hard. i feel bad for poor baby leah too.. her moms insane lol..


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, I hate that for Leah, too! I really hope rehab helps. 

Oh yeah, my nap was so wonderful. I'm really going to miss having these naps with the next pregnancy. I know right, I already have the next one planned. :)


----------



## lch28

lol i love taking naps!! except only if i can wake up from it whenver i please,, if i take a nap and have to set an alarm i will be grouchy all day!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm having a boy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations hun! When I saw your name as the last post. I couldn't wait to get in here and see your update. I've been waiting all day! :) How amazing was it when you got to see your baby moving around on the scan, today? I remember mine with DD and I cried.


----------



## seaweed eater

YAY!!! Another boy! :happydance: Hope you are excited, Babyfeva!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on your little boy babyfeva :cloud9: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ich your HCG is amazing for 18dpo lol mine was only 431!! going to have more done today  xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Hi girls hope you are all ok! 

One more week and then I'll be able to catch up with you all properly!

Congrats to those who have found out the sex of their babies this week :happydance: and fab levels ich :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## tlustica

Ich- what positive news:) now keep that head up and stop ur worrying!!!;) or at least worry a lil less haha
Babyfeva- yayyyy!!! Another team blue in the house;) 

Ahh...on the note of 16 and pregnant,teen mom, etc...I have a love/hate relationship with those shows! Anything pregnancy or baby related has me hooked and those shows are no exception. Sometimes they frustrate me tho...such young girls and some are very bad examples:( some are great examples too tho!!


----------



## tlustica

Oh and for those that don't follow my journal here's a lil bump pic I took the day before yesterday at 10 weeks:
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/unchainedbliss/Mobile%20Uploads/1339754422.jpg

:happydance:

Seems awful big for 10 weeks tho!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lovely bump coming along hun is it your first?


Congrats on finding out the sex! Any names?


Had another hcg blood done Wednesday was 431 (I think) today is 859, not doubling that much I don't think as its been 3 days but have 1 more on Monday,hope everyone is good? Xxx


----------



## babyfeva

It was amazing Leinzlove! I can't believe I'm having a boy. I went out and bought an outfit yesterday hehe.


----------



## lch28

babyfeva congrats honey!!!! sooo happy for you!!!!!!!! 

cathgibbs i went on this website to calculate how often my hcg is doubling. every 1.31 days i think

https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/hcgcalculator.shtml

tlustica beautiful bump!


----------



## cathgibbs

Just started having brown discharge,stopped now,feel physically sick with worry,mine were doubling just under the 72 hours which is normal for levels under 1000, trying not to worry but I can't xxx


----------



## sevilla24

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats babyfeva :happydance:


----------



## sevilla24

Hey ladies. Just wanted to post my 18 week bump. I am a bit frustrated that with both of my pregnancies is seems to take FOREVER for me to actually have a round little bump and for it to not look just like bloat. Anyway, 18 weeks with number 2 and I look the same as I did this far along with my first pregnancy. So, for me, the "showing sooner" business is crap!!! :winkwink:

I just want to be OBVIOUSLY pregnant already :brat:

Ok, ok, ok, back to being grateful and feeling blessed :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 104.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats babyfeva!!!

I got my 2-3 today in my digi :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: I'm sorry hun, you are having a scare. I hope you haven't seen anymore brown discharge. Your hcg levels aren't rising that slow. Some pregnancies continue with low rises... You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Love the bump Sevilla... I think you look very pregnant! :) 

Love the bump Tlustica! :)

Yay Madrid for 2-3 digi and .... Yay for missing AF! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

sevilla24 said:


> I just want to be OBVIOUSLY pregnant already :brat:

I hear ya! I think I was about your size at 18 weeks, and very impatient. I never had a sudden "pop" and I think it was around 24 weeks that it finally started becoming more obvious. Even since then it's been slower than I thought...I think I had a pretty clear sense of how I expected to look at 28 weeks, and I'm not going to get there unless something really dramatic happens!

Look at it this way though...there are other fun things about 2nd tri and less fun things about 3rd...this way you get to spread out the pleasures a little! I may be tired and sweaty and get round ligament pain every two seconds, but at least I am still in that cute phase and don't feel too big :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I'm a late popper myself. I'm sure it was late in the second for me. Even then all I saw was fat, though.

I think you look fabulous and pregnant, Sevilla. :)


----------



## lch28

cath i hope that all is well honey please keep us posted, it is a good sign it was brown as it means it was old

i can't stop googling progesterone levels.. i know my doctor told me evreything is fine but i am going nuts over here. if i could go to sleep till my next appt i would


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: I wish you could find some peace from worry, hun! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks honey i hope that june 25th will bring me very good news


----------



## Leinzlove

There's no reason to believe it won't. The Dr. said so himself that this looks like a viable pregnancy. :)


----------



## snowangel187

I don't think I showed at all til 16-18 weeks with dd. I will try to find some pics and get them posted in the next couple days. Getting both excited and nervous for Thursday's appointment.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for Thursday... I'm feeling quite the same for Tuesday! :) You aren't going back to that insane US tech, now are you?


----------



## tlustica

Cath- yes this is my first:) I'm thinking of u today! Im sure everything is fine. I've heard blood, both red and brown, can occur and there be no problem. Thinking of u! Try not to worry.
Babyfeva- omg the second I find out the gender ill be at the store shopping hahaha how exciting:)
Sevilla- aww I love the bump! U look obviously pregnant to me lol!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Yay for Thursday... I'm feeling quite the same for Tuesday! :) You aren't going back to that insane US tech, now are you?

Oh most definitely not!! Never going back to that place! The last place I went was awesome. Nervous about getting more blood work as I fainted last time also nervous about will the heartbeat still be there. This will be the twelve week mark, unfortunately my brothers girlfriend is in the process of miscarrying and she was due right around the same time as me. :cry:


----------



## lch28

aww honey so sorry for your brother and his gf.. =[ 

can't wait for scan pics


----------



## cathgibbs

The discharge stopped almost as quick as it started,but iv been having these stitch like pains in my lower left groin for a few days but today it was quite persistent and it travelled to my bottom and felt like I had a lot of pressure,any idea ladies xxx


----------



## lch28

i had that with Sophia, it was a pain in the a** but my doc said it was pelvic girdle pain. all i know is it hurts lol..

so i caved today and ate ramen noodles and i know they are bad when your pregnant :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you think that's all it us hun? The brown discharge just started slightly,going to see if I can get an apt with my gp for her to refer me for a scan tomorrow or Wednesday.

Ohhhh why are they bad hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hi everyone!

I have been feeling so sicky all day :happydance: and really really bloated. I looove pregnancy symptoms :cloud9: x x x


----------



## lch28

i guess bc there is 910mg of sodium in one pack lol oops.

i don't think it is anytihng bad.. you can google groin pains in pregnancy and loads of people have this


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> i had that with Sophia, it was a pain in the a** but my doc said it was pelvic girdle pain. all i know is it hurts lol..
> 
> so i caved today and ate ramen noodles and i know they are bad when your pregnant :dohh:

OH MY WORD. I've seriously been craving ramen noodles since day 1,, now you've tempted me to have them. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> i guess bc there is 910mg of sodium in one pack lol oops.
> 
> i don't think it is anytihng bad.. you can google groin pains in pregnancy and loads of people have this

Try half the seasoning packet next time? that's what I'm thinking about doing.. :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

yes yes i have heard that is a good tip.. i also try not to have the broth lol


----------



## snowangel187

I always drain all the liquid anyways.. ;)


----------



## lch28

me too!!!!!! Lol! i never eat broth . soo maybe its okay then!


----------



## snowangel187

I usually drain the water then mix the seasoning packet in. =/


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Sorry to hear about your brothers GF. :hugs: It will all be fine... We always worry, starts the day we see the BFP! 

Cath: I hope you can get an early scan and get some reassurance. :hugs:

AFM: If I missed, anyone... So sorry! I'm so nauseated today and my head hurts so bad. Just stopped in for a minute... DH is home, atleast I've been able to lay around alot.


----------



## lch28

hahaha really i put it in the water and then drain it.

leinz feel better hun


----------



## snowangel187

Ya I've always eaten it that way. :haha: probably cooked in the water then drained is "healthier" tho I'm sure it dilutes it. ;)


----------



## lch28

hahah i may not do it again.. everything i do worries me.. i am even scared every time i have sex i almost cry after


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry you are feeling ill, L. I'm tired today...just woke up from a nap! Should get some work done but all I want to do is lie on the couch :p


----------



## lch28

me too. im so lazy. i had to FORCE myself to clean and do laundry today lol


----------



## Tezzy

Mornin girls, a quick hello from me! Can't wait to be back at the end of this week and catch up with you all properly... :hugs: for those of you that are feeling tired, sick and crappy xxxxx


----------



## snowangel187

Anybody making progress on the name hunt??? I'm having the most difficult time. =/


----------



## Wiggler

Eeek names, I haven't thought of any yet :haha: x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies I have been reading x I hope to get to know you all better soon x

Got 2-3 on digi yest never got passed 1-2 with my chemicals so far so good xxx


----------



## lch28

i am always thinking of names. We like Julia for a girl. No ideas for a boy. Even last time, before we knew Sophia was a girl, we could only come up with girl names and can't think of any boy ones. lol. of course we'd be thrilled with either but we have a hard time with boy names!


----------



## lch28

Mrskg thats great !


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant Mrskg! x x x


----------



## snowangel187

Julia is cute. I know what you mean, I think boys names are harder!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Looks like im leaving you ladies,just had another miscarriage xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Oh Cath so sorry to hear that :hugs: my heart goes out to you xxxx


----------



## lxb

Oh... i'm so sorry to hear that Cath :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Cath....I am so sorry hun! Thinking of you and your family!


----------



## cathgibbs

Just had the scan and it was an ectopic,luckily it died on its own and resolving itself xxx


----------



## sevilla24

:cry: cathgibbs, my heart goes out to you :hugs: :hugs: sending lots of love and prayers your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

This was me at 18weeks with DD. I can't find any pics earlier then 18weeks except for the day I tested. :haha: But I think I'll do a side by side once I reach 18weeks, with all the pics I do have.. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: I can't believe this. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I'm glad that you didn't lose your tube, though. I hope you concieve your forever baby as soon as you start TTC again. You are always welcome to update us with your journey in here... And we can't wait for you to get back in here with us.:hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

So very sorry cathgibbs :hugs: :hugs: but glad you are ok. How scary and sad.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry cath!! :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel - I like your side-by-side idea! So, here is mine!!! The bare-belly is from pregnancy #1 and the dark shirt is this pregnancy. Both 18 weeks. I think they look EXACTLY THE SAME :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 80.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo 104.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree Sevilla! Very simular! Both beautiful girly bumps! :)


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow!!! I also have one - supposed to be my gender scan, but because of my cervix being checked EVERY week, it won't be a surprise, hehe. I am excited to see all the measurements, weight etc. I feel like my bump is small, and I haven't felt movement yet.... for 18 weeks with a second pregnancy both those things make me extremely nervous :shrug:

Yay for you getting to see bubs and the heartbeat tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sure all is ok, hun! They just saw baby was a girl. :) I wonder also why you haven't felt movement though. Did it take longer with DD? I felt movement at 12 weeks, but it wasn't regular until 20 weeks. I think you are showing nicely. Takes some of us longer to pop out.


----------



## Mrskg

Cath I'm so very sorry :hugs: I pray you get your rainbow after this horrible storm xxx

Good luck for scan tomorrow leinzlove xxx


----------



## babyfeva

cath- I'm so sorry for your loss. May you join us again real soon.


----------



## Tezzy

Girls I need your opinions :(

I had some pink cm yesterday (which I because everybody says its normal) and then lastnight when I wiped there was a small green, bloody clot on the tissue about 1.5cm.

This morning I've woken up and my boobs aren't sore which they have been since I got pregnant... I've had no cramping and no other bleeding today but I just don't feel pregnant :( :(

I'm still in Corfu until Friday...


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies I'm going to see what damage has been done tomorrow then see when I can start ttc again,

Leinz good luck today hun can't wait to see the pictures!!!!

Tezzy iv never heard of that hun,how far gone are you? Can you see if you can get an ultrasound at a hospital out there just to put your mind at ease hun xxx


----------



## Tezzy

I'm 9 weeks tomorrow, I'm sure it's nothing but im so worried :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun, try and get an us done in a hosp over there, explain to them and im sure they will do one for you, its better to put your mind at rest isnt it xxx


----------



## snowangel187

I'm a plum!! :happydance: now I just need to make it til Thursday's appointment and hopefully my mind will be at ease!!


----------



## lch28

cath im so sorry honey =[ i hope you conceive rainbow babes very soon

Tezzy have you contacted the dr?


----------



## snowangel187

Has anybody had a problem with nosebleeds?? I've never in my life had a problem, but for the last week I have had it. Not like heavy put ur head back type of bleed, but it's just always bloody. :shrug:


----------



## lch28

hmm never had a problem with that but i bet pregnancy can cause all types of crazy things.. lol


----------



## Tezzy

I haven't contacted the dr because I'm still in Corfu


I've had lower back ache all afternoon but so far nothing unusual when I've been to the toilet... 

I've tried to chill out today, Colin has been a star telling me not to worry and he's looked after the kids so I could have a sleep...


----------



## seaweed eater

snowangel187 said:


> Has anybody had a problem with nosebleeds?? I've never in my life had a problem, but for the last week I have had it. Not like heavy put ur head back type of bleed, but it's just always bloody. :shrug:

Yeah, mine has always been bloody throughout pregnancy and I've had a couple of heavier bleeds. From what I've read it's normal. I've just gotten used to it :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

Tezzy said:


> Girls I need your opinions :(
> 
> I had some pink cm yesterday (which I because everybody says its normal) and then lastnight when I wiped there was a small green, bloody clot on the tissue about 1.5cm.
> 
> This morning I've woken up and my boobs aren't sore which they have been since I got pregnant... I've had no cramping and no other bleeding today but I just don't feel pregnant :( :(
> 
> I'm still in Corfu until Friday...

Hon, the only thing I would be at all concerned about is the clot. The rest of it sounds really normal...it's so common for symptoms to vary a lot, especially after 8 weeks when the hormone levels start to change. What are your options while you're in Corfu? Definitely take it easy, which it sounds like you're doing, and maybe call the doctor when you get back. :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

seaweed eater said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> Girls I need your opinions :(
> 
> I had some pink cm yesterday (which I because everybody says its normal) and then lastnight when I wiped there was a small green, bloody clot on the tissue about 1.5cm.
> 
> This morning I've woken up and my boobs aren't sore which they have been since I got pregnant... I've had no cramping and no other bleeding today but I just don't feel pregnant :( :(
> 
> I'm still in Corfu until Friday...
> 
> Hon, the only thing I would be at all concerned about is the clot. The rest of it sounds really normal...it's so common for symptoms to vary a lot, especially after 8 weeks when the hormone levels start to change. What are your options while you're in Corfu? Definitely take it easy, which it sounds like you're doing, and maybe call the doctor when you get back. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, there is a hospital a few miles away and I'm sure our insurance would cover a scan, the only thing is my inlaws pay for our insurance and they would be notified, something I don't want, also we would need our friend Donny to take us which would mean telling them too. 

If things get worse though like I start bleeding or cramping badly I'll be straight to the hospital... I'm just trying to prevent panicking people or making a fuss over nothing iykwim? x


----------



## lch28

tezzy i am sure everything is okay.. was the clot mucusy??


----------



## cathgibbs

Ich,love you picture hun Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

Yeah I would say mucasy... Ive just never had any sort of pink cm or anything with my other pregnancies... Didn't even loose my mucas plug with my son or daughter...

Sorry to have bugged you girls with this... Just needed to tell somebody


----------



## cathgibbs

Hun this might sound really stupid I'm not the brightest of girls but you don't think maybe you had some tissue or discharge waiting to come out and maybe the chlorine of the pool effected it in some way and changed colour,even writing this I know its a stupid question......


----------



## Tezzy

Hey cath... I would think that except it was bloody also... Like you know when you blow your nose sometimes and it's runny and bloody at the same time? Like with veins of blood running through the mucas... I know that's tmi and I'm sorry :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hgs: Tezzy, I hope its nothing serious :hugs: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy: Its most likely nothing, I'd think. If it gets worse, please go to the hospital. :hugs: 

AFM: I saw a beautiful blob, with strong beating heart, perfect round sac, measuring 6 days ahead. My due date was changed to January 20. Don't know if it'll stay that way. Dr. couldn't answer my hows when it came to ovulation and getting a BFP at 4dpo. But, said he wouldn't change it as long as I was measuring within 2 weeks. By no means do I care, just happy that my pregnancy is viable this time. And I'm now 9 weeks, 2 days.


----------



## Wiggler

So glad your scan went well hun! 

I've been crampy today and everything feels different, I'm starting to lose hope :( happy sodding birthday :( x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

On no Wiggler! Please don't lose hope. Especially on your birthday! BTW, Happy Birthday! 

Also ICH: Love your picture! :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

So glad your scan went well Leinz x


----------



## Tezzy

Happy birthday Wiggler... :hugs: sorry you feel that way :( x


----------



## Wiggler

I still have the lovely stretchy feeling, but it feels different, I am so scared. I did a digi earlier and till 3+ which is brill. I will deffo be demanding bloods or a scan at my doctors appointment next week x x x


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz I'm so happy!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

leinz congrats again!!!

Happy birthday Wiggler!! I'm sure you'll get your scan no problem. Will you go on Monday or when exactly? As you'll be more than 6wks you'll be able to see your little bean. How exciting!!!


----------



## Wiggler

My doctors is awful to get an appointment for (2+ weeks waiting time since they changed the system), I have an appointment on the 28th, so will ask then. x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Even though you have to wait a bit longer I think it'll be better for you as you'll be 7wks then and the difference is huge. I'm hoping to wait as long as possible but I don't know if I'll be able to control myself.


----------



## Wiggler

I've "only" had 2 losses though so a scan is unlikely (Urgh, I felt vile writing that), but bloods would be good enough for me x x x


----------



## Krippy

Happy Birthday Wiggler! Try to stay positive hun...that LO inside of you can feel your stress! Thinking of you!

Congrats on the great scan Leinz!

My family was here from North Dakota for the last 10 days so I have been really busy running after my niece and nephew. Had a really rough time as it was my nephew, Curran's birthday and it just hit me that my son will never turn one and we will never have a birthday party for him. It was really strange how effected I was and how I never saw it coming. But I guess that is how grief is.

Hope you all are well! Missed being on BnB!


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz and cath =] her stone just arrived today we will go visit her tomorrow

leinz i am thrilled about your scan!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! 

Krippy: I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't understand, but my heart aches for you. Are you planning to do something on your LO's birthday?

Ich: The stone is absolutley beautiful! :)


----------



## sevilla24

Tezzy & Wiggler, I don't have any advice to offer you, except to try and stay positive!!! We are all here to support you :hugs:

Leinz, you must be feeling such a HUGE relief :cloud9: making it through this first scan. After little dragon, I know you were very nervous for it.

AFM: I had another of my weekly ultrasounds today. THE MYSTERY IS SOLVED for why at 18+ weeks with my second pregnancy I haven't felt movement (well, very little). I have an anterior placenta!!!! Didn't have this with DD. They say it is completely normal and it will just take a bit longer to feel the movement. Any of you ever experience this??? I'd love to know when I can expect to feel my little girl kicking :baby: I am lucky I at least get to see her moving away like crazy each week :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad you have no reasons to worry about not feeling movement, Sevilla! It's a good thing you get to see baby every week. I always love when we feel movement. It's so reassuring! :)

I was so scared today and the moment I knew all was perfect. I breathed for the first time in five weeks! 

I have told the family... sent it viral. I don't even care, I'm just so happy. I know things could still go wrong... But, I feel soooo good, now! My announcement read: Jason and I are expecting a SNOWBABY! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

YAY L, how cool that you told your family! Enjoy all the love and positivity :thumbup:

And Sevilla, one of my December TTC buddies with an anterior placenta felt movements closer to 20-21 weeks I think.


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww and Wiggler, lots of :hugs: :hugs: to you lady...I hope you had a wonderful birthday despite the worries. Remember, even with the cramping, the most likely outcome is that the baby is perfectly fine in there.


----------



## Wiggler

Thankyou for the birthday wishes everyone

Sevilla - I had anterior placenta with my son, and it ages to get proper movement with him, but later on I could feel him all the time.

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Morning girls... I feel better today, thanks for all your support yesterday :hugs:

9 week bump... Mind the toilets in the background lol Corfu isn't a very up to date country haha

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/215b04f8.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you are feeling better sweetie, happy 9 weeks :happydance: x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Wiggler said:


> I've "only" had 2 losses though so a scan is unlikely (Urgh, I felt vile writing that), but bloods would be good enough for me x x x

I was referring to my previous pregnancy back in February wriggler. At that time I had only two losses to account for too & the Gp said it was better to get confirmation that all was fine before even referring me to antenatal booking.


----------



## Leinzlove

I would be lost without you all. So many lovely ladies in here! I enjoy sharing our pregnancies. :) 

I love your bump Tezzy! I really think you're having twins. I have no bump. My jeans still fit perfectly and I haven't had any bloat either. I haven't gained anything, either. But, I've been eating non stop. I hope you are feeling better, today.

So, in bed tonight... I got to wondering if one sex measures larger than the other? I know at the end boys tend to weigh more, but when does that start?


----------



## Tezzy

My boy weighed 6lb 8oz and my girl weighed 7lb 7oz... Rhys was longer than Ffion!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... I'm so curious to why I'm measuring ahead. I told the Dr. I don't want to be put back later. He said... I never gave you a due date before. 

I literally questioned him. I wanted to know how its possible to get my BFP at 4dpo. I kept telling him I ovulated on May 5. He said early implant.. and due dates aren't always accurate. But, he was sticking with Jan. 20.

Ofcourse, DH said he would keep that EDD. Based on LMP Edd would be Jan. 19, O would be Jan. 26 and baby measured Jan. 20. So, I'm curious if boys measure ahead. I keep having this strong feeling I'm having a boy.


----------



## Tezzy

With Rhys my due date should have been 25th November according to LMP then I got put back to the 6th December :0/ I had him on the 19th December weighing 6lb 8oz


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, its just an estimate. I asked my Dr. if he'd move me back. He said if I'm not measuring within 2 weeks. Everyone's Dr. is so different, you know. I guess when baby comes late, I won't be surprised. :) And if baby comes early... I'll be shocked!

DD came 5 days before my EDD. However, I was induced for HBP.


----------



## Wiggler

My son came 5 days late, my daughter was 4 days early, this one HAS to come on Valentines Day as I have a Halloween baby and a May Day baby, I can' break tradition of special day babies :D x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... My DD was an Easter Monday baby. I was in labor on Easter. :) I call her my lil bunny. As she was also born year of the rabbit.

She is born on the last date Easter can every fall. And in her lifetime her birthday will be Easter only once... Her 27th. :)

Yay, for Valentine's Baby! :) I've titled mine "Snowbaby" :)


----------



## Wiggler

Awww :cloud9:

I don't have a nickname for mine yet, I have been to scared to give one :( x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Wiggler hun, I hope you can feel better about having this baby soon. I really hope you get a reassurance scan when you feel like it'd be reassuring. I don't know when you went for scans with your two angels. It has brought me relief. I know things can still go wrong. But, I no longer have anything that leads me to believe they will.


----------



## Mrskg

omg look what i got :happydance: hurdle 2 over xxx
 



Attached Files:







june 20th 009.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

I want a scan after 7 weeks and I haven't got past that with my angels. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until I hit 7 weeks I think :haha: x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Wooo! Brilliant Digi! :happydance: x xx


----------



## Leinzlove

WIGGLER: You are almost there! :happydance: I hope they agree to let you have an early scan. :hugs: I feel so good about your little bean. :)

MRSKG: I'm tickled! NOW LOOK AT THAT! 3+ and absolutley beautiful!! Love the rainbow paper! :) Are you 5 weeks now? Have you ever got a 3+ before? This is so exciting. I can't wait for 9 weeks to get here for you! :)


----------



## Wiggler

There are some pretty horrible doctors in my local surgery and me and OH had a peek on their site to see which doctor I would be seeing on the 28th, I have seen her before years ago and she is pretty nice so fingers crossed she will refer me. I do feel a lot better since I got my 3+ on Friday, hopefully the fear will calm down again soon x x x


----------



## Mrskg

i think i must be 5 weeks today x i have had 3+ with my 4th loss we saw perfect baby with hb at 8+5 but the sac was really tight hb stopped not long after because sac didnt grow im really hoping that was a one off i making sure i drink plenty water this time x

im thinking of seeing if epu will give me a scan at 7 weeks an ill pay privately at 9 x i really dont want to book in an go through everything for nothing if that makes sense xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Your 3+ is a really good sign. I also hope loss #4 was only because of a sac fluke... And this little bean ends up being your much awaited forever rainbow baby your holding in your arms in 8 months. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you so much I really hope so too xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Woohoo great digi :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Great news mrsk!!!! Looong great for you this time around!


----------



## Mrskg

happy 9 weeks tezzy x

thanks madrid i really hope so x still not sure about dates but i know i will only be out by a day or 2 xx


----------



## babyfeva

Leinzlove- I'm so happy your scan went well! It's so wonderful to hear your baby's heartbeat. I was so crazy that i bought a doppler at like 10 weeks along so now I can listen to him whenever I want. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks girl! Yay, for the doppler. I want one, but probablly won't get one. I'm hoping I feel movements early like I did with DD.


----------



## snowangel187

I have been thinking about getting a doppler.. Not sure if I will or not tho.


----------



## Madrid98

Snow maybe now is a bit too late to get one, don't you think? It seems that at the 9-10wks mark you need the hb reassurance but after you've had the scans, if all is well, the doppler isn't that useful. I don't know. I have one which I got after my first loss to use with the 2nd pregnancy but I'm still waiting to use it again.


----------



## snowangel187

I don't necessarily need it for reassurance, I was considering getting it to share with family. They all live 1800miles away so won't be involved much in the pregnancy, but I will be visiting them the end of next month. Also I think I would use it to share with dd, she's really excited.


----------



## Madrid98

That's a good idea snow! I'm sure dd will feel much more involved if she can hear her brother/sister early.


----------



## babyfeva

I love to just hear the heartbeat whenever... :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Well Ladies... The video DH mucked up, because he was busy being memorized by our snowbaby. I savaged it with some still photos. He took the pics from over the bed... So you can't see that well... But, they are better than nothing... So here you have it... My Snowbaby! :)

Also keep in mind my Dr.'s ultrasound equipment is old. Lol.

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/Snowbaby1.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/Snowbaby2.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/Snowbaby3.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/Snowbaby4.jpg


----------



## Tezzy

Wonderful photos :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww lovely piccies :cloud9:

Urgh I feel gross this morning, not proper full on sicky, just gross. Yay for more symptoms :happydance: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Yay for more symptoms!

Snowangel: Can't wait to here how today goes. I hope they give you a gender guess. :)


----------



## Tezzy

I'm trying to think of a nickname for my bump but can't think of one :( was gonna call it Bob (because that's the name Colin jokingly kept repeating when we were first thinking of baby names) but my bump buddy jacs is using Bob - she doesn't even know that's what I had in mind :) lol!!!!! Soooo... I need a bump name! 

What are you all calling your bumps?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'd love to join but very worried about tempting fate got a scan on wed morning so hoping its good news.. When does the stretching twinges stop?? Feel like I don't hav them as much now I'm 7 wks tomoro....xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Mine laid off about 6.5 weeks hun xxx


And congrats on your BFP x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks.. Thts ok then I've been sick 5 times in the past week and my bbs are tender so I'm hoping this one sticks...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

FX Cheryl hun, i hope you get to see something lovely tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Sending lots of sticky dust your way Cheryl! x x x


----------



## lch28

cheryl yay!!! .. please let us know how your scan went.. leinz i love your pics they are making me so excited for my scan on Monday


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi!!


----------



## Wiggler

Eek I'm telling my mum today! :argh: x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Bumpblues82 said:


> Hi!!

Hi! :) congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Tezzy

Let us know how it goes Wiggler!

I'm off out to dinner in a bit, it's our last night here so best make the most of it...


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm at soft play with my lil man and I'm nodding off lol


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not going to now, after saying she would ring me she decided not to, I rang her and she cut me off to voicemail then turne her phone off, I am soooo annoyed with her, she always does this. :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

Maybe her phone died wiggler x


----------



## Wiggler

Doubtful, this is her usual thing, she doesn't realise it actually upsets me when she gives me a time she is going to ring and then changes her mind. And when he doesn bother to ring or I ring her she spends half the time relaying what I say to my dad who just slags me off or talking to everyone else in her house. :cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Wiggler :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Aww Hun x my dads useless :/ hardly bothers now he has a new family he didn't even get us a wedding present! He told my 6 yr old sister not to tell me they were going on holiday incase I asked him for money! I felt like sending her back with the message that he would be the last person I asked!! If I talk to anyone it's usually my gran or my hubby's mum or u lot lol if u didn't ring her for a while would she contact u??


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Leinz....... I just spotted you put me in a diff siggy at the front page  Thank you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure when she will contact me, I did send her a text earlier making her aware that I wansn't happy that she had arranged to call me and then changed her mind without even texting me to let me know. Once again trampface SIL who makes up crap about her pregnancy for attention comes first :dohh: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ah wiggler just don't contact her see how long it takes her then do same to her x


----------



## Wiggler

shes calling


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck hun - kinda the same relationship I have with my mother! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

She apoligised which gave me a heart attack and then I told her :haha: She is really shocked but really happy :D She said if I manage to get an early scan from the doctors she will come up and watch the kids x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww Wiggler hon, I'm sorry your mom didn't answer at the time you'd arranged but glad you ended up talking to her and that she's happy! :hugs: It's hard with moms...behavior that is merely annoying in other people can be so hurtful and infuriating when it's your mother.

L, I have some scans and appointments to add to the front page if you don't mind...growth scan on 7/6, and appointment on 7/11. :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Speaking of which, can't wait to hear how it goes, Snowangel :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl & Bump: Congratulations! So glad to see you here! :) 

Cath: I can't wait to put your pg ticker back up in here. :hugs: 

Wiggler: Thats so sad about your Mom. I wish you could've got ahold of her. I didn't tell mine till after my ultrasound. I told her at 6 weeks with little dragon. She told the world, then claimed that she didn't. I was so disapointed in her.:hugs:

Snow: Have you got back from your scan yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

*S:* I'll add those dates. Yay, a third trimester scan. :happydance: And thats really soon! :)

*Mrskg & Cheryl:* I can't wait to add your pregnancy tickers on the front page. Do you feel comfortable with me doing so? When would you be due? I haven't because you haven't carried one around in your signature.

*Bump:* When is your first appt. again? 

Ladies, I have updated the front page. Please let me know if there is anything I need to change or add.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, p.s loving your pic hun xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey good to see u bump...xx
Wiggler its good ur mum called u... We're not telling our parents until after the scan xxx

Hey it's next wed I've got my scan the 27th at 9 am so Id feel better to wait I will not believe I'm pregnant till I hear a heartbeat... But I think I'm due 8th feb so il let u kno after my scan.. I think I'm 7 wks tomoro :thumbup: I am nervous as my last mc was 7 wks 5 days the bleeding started at 7 wks 2 days. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Ok, hun... It's all going to go great, though! :) I was so worried for mine, I was crying before I entered the Dr.'s office... Hard to fathom good news when you've known lifes cruelty. No bad news in my thread on my birthday. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy birthday hun!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm feeling a bit more relaxed at the moment because by this point in both my angel pregnancies things had already gone wrong or I was in and out of hospital. 

Things feel so different this time, I feel ill and fat and sicky and sooo hormonal :rofl: I love it, I really think this baby is meant to be :cloud9:

I wasn't going to tell my mum but SIL is back to pretending there is stuff wrong with her unborn baby for attention so I thought I would share some good news with her as I feel better about the pregnancy now. x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! Cath! Your birthday is before mine! Cheryl has her scan on mine! :) I had mine on Wigglers...lol

WIGGLER: This is your forever baby, hun! This one is sticking! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I really hope it is :cloud9: Either way this will be my last pregnancy :( x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

after i manage to have a baby im having my tubes tied!! i hope this lil thing sticks with the progesterone!!! im getting a scan in 11 days time then every two weeks after till im 16 weeks!! and on this prgesterone till im 18 weeks!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm loving this thread all u ladies are so nice. Xxxx sticky sticky to us all. Xxx


----------



## Tezzy

My first midwife appt is on the 11th July


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: You are so young. Are you sure this your last child?

Bump: So your appt. would be July 2nd. Is this your first child? I didn't think they tied tubes after one child.

Tezzy: Did you try to get your appt. moved? Did you try to get a scan upon your return?

Ich28: You've been so quiet lately. Hope all is ok. Yay for Monday! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, i thought long and hard about it, if I MC again then I am not going to try again, it's too much to put my family through, and TBH I don't think I would be strong enough again, and if this is a sticky bean then my family is complete :cloud9: Of course I might change my mind in 10 years time, but for now I'm happy with this decision :D x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Came back from dinner early. Spotting and cramping... *sob* it's gonna be a long night...


----------



## lch28

hey ladies i have been working a lot and i am super tired all the time.. no morning sickness yet so i am concerned.. i am 6 weeks today. Scan on June 25th and i am so nervous =[ i don't know why. 

cheryl any news on your scan??


----------



## lch28

oh tezzy =[ =[ is it bright red sobbing? perhaps you can go to the hospital? i am not sure how it works where you are i am in the U.S. im sorry hun, fx for you, some people bleed during pregnancy and all is well..


----------



## Wiggler

Tezzy - :hugs: is there any way you can go to the hospital? x x x


----------



## Tezzy

Everybody is still at dinner and they have all had a drink... I just don't know what to do, I'm say on the boat on my own (Ffion is in bed) if things don't calm down I'll go to the hospital, I have no taxi numbers for over here... My heads a mess, sorry :(


----------



## lch28

:hugs: im so sorry honey. i hope that all is well and you can get to the hospital. if it is not clotting try not to worry too too much..


----------



## cathgibbs

What colour is the spotting chick,I can't imagine what's going through your head,its bad enough in this country but in a diff country your must be going through hell :hugs: I'm sure it will be ok tho my love everything x for you xxx


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Tezzy! Take care of yourself please!


----------



## Krippy

Hello all you wonderful girlies! :)


----------



## lch28

hi!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

It is clotting, deep red... 

And my Internet usage for today is up, until midnight, that's 3.5 hours. Will come back and update if/when I can


----------



## Wiggler

Thinking of yoou sweetie :hugs: x x x


----------



## lxb

**edited**

I everyone posted at the same time~~~ :haha:

tezzy - thinking of you~~ hope everything is okay.. :hugs:

lch - I don't think ms has hit me yet either. I, too, am worried. But trying not to as it's not doing any good to our body~~ :hugs: Your scan is coming up so that'll give you a peace of mind. My scan is on June 27th... few more days to go~~


----------



## cathgibbs

:hugs: hope your ok chick,thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

Should correct myself before I start panicking you all... I've only had 2 deep red clots amongst the spotting... Sorry I'm all a mess

Be back later x


----------



## lch28

:hugs: tezzy you are in our thoughts honey

lxb - i get random nausea through out the day. With Sophia it was non stop all day for 11 weeks. ooh man it was awful, and i am sure once it comes, i will be cursing myself for wishing for it. other then that i am just exhausted. can hardly stay awake.. i am so excited/nervous for my scan.. my progesterone is low so i am on supplements. if scan shows a hb and my progesterone is a better level i will probably cry from relief.


----------



## lch28

tezzy don't apologize honey <3 praying for you


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Excited and honored to be here Ladies!
Wishing everyone a successful, healthy and absolutely wonderful 9 months!!!

I got my bfp this morning got to call my nurse practitioner as soon as the clinic opened. She got me in this afternoon and has ordered blood work etc. She also confirmed the bfp -LOL.. I'm a bit shocked & paranoid still.
She advised me to take it slow and just not over-think every symptom. AF type cramps are starting to decrease.

Good news is EDD is March 1st! :D
And I'm booked for an 8 week transvaginal scan July 25th!
Just praying for a healthy and successful pregnancy...same for everyone!


:hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Oh yeah! I am Team Yellow :yellow: all the way. We did the same for my DD and it's the most exciting feeling ever :thumbup:

(I'm gonna start reading from page 1:coffee: -hehehe!)


----------



## lch28

hi nessah!! thats awesome you are team yellow. i couldn't resist. i made the guy tell me at 12 weeks lol..


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats nesSAH!!!! Welcome :D

I've been team yellow once, not doing it again :haha: x x x


----------



## lch28

were you team yellow with your son or daughter?


----------



## lxb

congrats nesSAH~~ :happydance: Go Team Yellow!!

There's no way I can be in team yellow.. I just NEED to KNOW!! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

For my daughter, little monkey kept her legs shut at the scan :rofl: There were some points where I really loved not knowing, looking forward to the surprise, and I aved a fortune not buying loads of useless pink stuff, but I really wanted to know, I am so impatient :haha: x x x


----------



## nesSAH

Hey* Ich*! Hehehe, I know, it's hard.
With my DD, she didn't cooperate, so it was easier to be on team yellow-lol! trust me, I had 3 scans and still nothing! So stubborn


*lxb*: :hi: thanks :)

*Wiggler*: Hehehe, that was my DD too. Honestly, even with Orange juice and cold water before scan, the lil' bugger did not move, she kept shoving her hands at the prob and turned her back to everyone :haha:


----------



## lch28

lol Sophia did that too! i had to go back 3 times!! she was always sleeping.. at 12 weeks she was jumping around but at 20 weeks she was a lazy lil thing! i drank juice and they kept poking my belly. they told me at 12 weeks she was most likely a girl, at the end of the scan she rolled over (still asleep) and they managed to see that she def was a girl


----------



## Wiggler

We got let into our scan 20 minutes early and she slept through it, just as I was leaving, the time my scan was supposed to start she woke up! She is still a cheeky madam now :rofl: x x x


----------



## lch28

she is adorable! hey your just 1 day behind me!


----------



## Wiggler

Thankyou :cloud9: 

Oooh I forgot to say, happy 6 weeks :cloud9: It's nice getting to know people who are due around the same time :D x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Tezzy I'm thinking of u missy hope everything is ok :hugs: Xxx

Welcome nessah. Xxxxx

I'm 7 wks tomoro got my twinges back how long do the last till??xx


----------



## Wiggler

With my first 2 pregnancies they lasted til 10-12 weeks x x x


----------



## CherylC3

So it's a good thing then?? I'm so para. Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Yeah, your uterus is growing a lot for your little beanie and the placenta is developing too, bound to cause discomfort. Around 12ish weeks the horrible stuff goes away and its a bit boring until you get the really good stuff, like movement and kicks :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Krippy

I am team yellow too Nessah! :) So much fun! We were team yellow with my son too.


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, Ladies in here it is TEAM GREEN! So, Krippy & NeeSAH won't be finding out till the baby pops out. Correct?

The bump just doesn't allow me to make yellow tickers. 

Welcome NeeSAH! You know I've been waiting for your BFP! :happydance: I'll be adding your team GREEN ticker on the front page with a huge smile! :happydance:

Tezzy: I really think you need to go to the hospital. You will be worried sick until you are reassured that everything is ok. :hugs: I'm sorry you are going through this! :hugs: Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Krippy

Yep...baby comes out and they say It's a....


----------



## Bumpblues82

no its my second child but with my history of 6 losses to date and my age 30 this year they would prob do it plan is to have implant for 3 year first then have it just to be sure its what i want!

so today i put my uniform on for work which is blk trousers and a blk shirt and ive only worked there a week n a half... bottom button shirt wont fasten and buttons on trousers wont :/ bloated loads... so got a bigger shirt for now and allowed to wear leggings lol my boss joked it could be twins lol!! im soooooooo sooooooo sooooo sleepy alll day!! its killing me!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Yeah, I got the fatigue here also. Haven't gained a thing yet and clothes still fit. Maybe it is twins. :) I'm glad you aren't getting your tubes tied straight away. Maybe you will change your mind. I've never known baby fever until I had DD.

There's nothing wrong with 30! I'm my last 20 something next week!

AFM: Want you all to know... I never had any MS with DD at all! So count yourself lucky if you don't have it. Doesn't mean anything is wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

i didnt have ms with my aiden just really tired like i am now... i have bouts of queasyness but thats it never known tiredness like it lol ill be 30 on july 8th 6 days after 1st scan :) but they tend not to do tube tying under 30 is wat i meant


----------



## Leinzlove

In the US they will if you've had three children. With Snowbaby I have spells of MS in the evenings, or if I don't eat small frequent means but I don't actually vomit. It's tolerable.

I also have Sore Boobs, Frequent Urination, Extreme Fatigue, Deep blue veins on my boobs, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Cramps, Backaches, headaches, swollen gums, vericose veins on my legs.

However, the vericose veins became a 8 week complication with DD. As I got a blood clot but they are much better that I'm not working on my feet for 40hrs a week. I love being a SAHM! :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have extreme extreme tiredness like i could stay in bed 24/7 boobs arent sore yet im bloated loads have ms if i dont eat and queasy randomly thru day heart burn weeing loads thats it and im only 4+2!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

with my son the only thing i had was the things i have now and all the ones ive lost that were girls ive been really ill but not so tired so im thinking its a boy


----------



## Tezzy

Just popping on to let you know I'm holding up. It's 2am here (12 midnight at home) I'm achey and tired, no more clots since I was last online... Again tmi, sorry, but still spotting.


Looking online (google. I know I shouldn't) spotting and bleeding at 9 weeks is considered 'normal' with twin pregnancies... Not that Ive had twins confirmed but that's what I suspect...

In a way that's sort of calmed me? Going to see how the spotting goes on throughout tonight... You're right Leinz I will worry until I get a scan but I'm concerned with the shit equipment here in the hospitals in Corfu it might worry me more if they can't find a HB (because of the equipment) when there actually is one... I hope that makes sense, I'm so tired :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

ah tezzy hope ur ok! what was your first thought that u were having twins? im so so so tired more than i ever have been when preg and bloated straight away and im only 4+2!!


----------



## Tezzy

I got a 3+ on a Clearblue digital at only 4 weeks pregnant (I know the date of conception) and see the bump in my avatar photo (<---------) that was my 6 week non bloat bump and it's gotten bigger every day... And both sides of mine and OH's family have tonnes of twins...


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove you can add a ticker for me may as well make the most of every day I have my little beany xxx

Tezzy big :hugs: praying everything is ok when you back home? X

I'll be finding sex out been team green with my 3 daughters xxx


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Cheryl & Bump: Congratulations! So glad to see you here! :)
> 
> Cath: I can't wait to put your pg ticker back up in here. :hugs:
> 
> Wiggler: Thats so sad about your Mom. I wish you could've got ahold of her. I didn't tell mine till after my ultrasound. I told her at 6 weeks with little dragon. She told the world, then claimed that she didn't. I was so disapointed in her.:hugs:
> 
> Snow: Have you got back from your scan yet?




seaweed eater said:


> Speaking of which, can't wait to hear how it goes, Snowangel :hugs:


Thanks ladies for thinking of me. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Ok. So my appointment went well! Lovely heartbeat. we brought DD with us and she was soooooo excited. As soon as the ultrasound started dd says, "Sooo is it a boy or is it a girl?" We all bust out laughing and she's like, "really tho is it a girl or a boy?" So we did ask the technician for a guess. Her guess was GIRL, BUT she said she really wasn't to sure because baby was sleeping and not in a great position.. Then at the end of the u/s she said that maybe she kind of thought she could see "something" and because the baby kept putting its hands down "there" it was still certainly a possibility that it's a BOY! :rofl: Basically she wasn't sure either way! 

The genetic counselor didn't seem concerned and said we didn't need any further testing. And they said from the scan there was no reason to believe we were at increased risk for Down Syndrome. :thumbup:

Baby is measuring 11weeks 5days. By ov I should be 11weeks2days or by lmp 12weeks 2days.. So they're happy with baby's measurements.. 

Next scan July 25th.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound12wks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lch28

snowangel that is awesome!!! so happy to see your little bubs.

thanks wiggler =D 

tezzy i hope that everything is okay honey


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm glad your scan went perfect! Love the pic. :) I say "It's a boy." My guesses are 2 for 2 on this site. :) You should find out definitley July 25.

Tezzy: Yeah, its better to wait until you're home. And it probably is a twin pregnancy and the normal, hun! I'm glad that you've found a way to stay positive. :hugs:

Mrskg: Hun, it is with great pleasured and a huge smile. That I add your ticker... I love that you got your 3+ and I feel really good about this being your forever baby. :hugs: 

AFM: I won't be finding out until I'm 20 weeks. I may get another scan at 13 weeks... Maybe not. My Dr. will go by listening to a doppler soon. I had more scans with DD because I had complications in the first trimester. (Blood Clot) I have the extensive scan at 20 weeks, and I'll get a growth scan in the third trimester. I love scans... Just can't see baby enough. :)

And Ladies... I love you all being in here! You've all been a huge support to me! I thank you for sharing your pregnancies and your angels with me. :)


----------



## nesSAH

*Krippy* :yay: Go team GREEN!

*Leinzlove*: Yes! we will be waiting till the OB yells out the sex during delivery... LOL!


----------



## nesSAH

*Tezzy* : twins will be delightful. Praying things go well with the scan and you have more peace... I know it's hard. Glad the spotting is done with. :hugs:

*snowangel187*: Congrats on a wonderful scan. Awww...how old is your DD? So happy for you! Looks like my 8 week scan is the same day as your second scan.


Oh, regarding MS: I had it really awful with DD and my last pregnancy. Trust me, you are blessed if you don't get any. I lost 20 lbs with DD's pregnancy just 'cos I could not eat well... and she came out perfect :D

*
Quick question Ladies*:
What were your HCG numbers from your first blood work? Getting mine done tomorrow and will have the results early next week.


----------



## Leinzlove

Did you know that May & June were such good BFP months for my friends? I was definitley meant to be here! :) :) :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: I didn't have any testing done. I did a digi at 5 weeks that said 3+ and waited 5 weeks for my scan.

Are you just getting one number? One number doesn't tell you much like two numbers does.


----------



## seaweed eater

Snowangel, so glad it went well :hugs: that's all great news!! I don't know if I can see a nub exactly, but I'll guess girl.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know S! That forehead looks awful flat to me. :)


----------



## Tezzy

Morning girls :flower:

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers...

I'm in quite a bit of pain and have had bloody discharge this morning (tmi sorry I know) 

I'm keeping my mind occupied by attempting to pack and clear the boat before our flight. My hubby is going to treat me and the kids to an icecream at an icecream bar before we leave... His way of trying to cheer me up...

In 24 hours time I will have had a scan and fingers crossed I will be breathing a sigh of relief...


----------



## Leinzlove

Still thinking of you and hoping you feel better. I'm very worried about you! Praying that your scan shows good news! Lots & Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Betheney

somehow i got unsubscribed to this thread.... weird


----------



## CherylC3

Snow angel ur scan looks amazing....xxx


----------



## CherylC3

7 wks today... I'm worried cos last time the bleed started just after 7...xx


----------



## lch28

cheryl did you get a scan yesterday hun?? thought i read you were might have been mistaken

thinking of you tezzy :hugs:

nesSAH at 11dpo my beta was 52, at 18dpo it was 2000


----------



## seaweed eater

Tezzy, thinking of you and glad you have a scan soon :hugs:


----------



## lxb

cheryl - :hugs: try not to worry too much (yea... easier to be said than done, i know)

tezzy - how are you feeling today?


----------



## CherylC3

Scans on wed Hun... I'm just worried cos I had a bleed at 4 wks...x

Tezzy how are you?xxx


----------



## lch28

aww hun i am sure all is well i saw how dark your bfp was on another post.. surely if something was wrong the bfp would have been very very light


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls... I'm ok, still spotting and still in pain. Flight is in 3 hours, get home 2am will be ringing NHS at 7am and hopefully going straight to hospital from there. That is if it doesn't get worse again otherwise I'll be going straight from the airport x


----------



## Tezzy

Oh and I will be doing a Clearblue digital the second I get home...


----------



## lch28

are you in a lot of pain hun?? fingers crossed that everything is fine, and cb digi will say 3+


----------



## Tezzy

Yeah the twinges are painful and the backache is constant... If I go straight to the hospital I wonder what the chances are of getting scanned in the middle of the night...


----------



## Tezzy

I feel I NEED to do the digi... To prepare myself :cry:


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you Tezzy x yeah I think I'd do a digi too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## lch28

aww honey.. i wish i could give you a big hug right now... in the u.s at the hospitals they always have a u/s tech 24 hours a day.. not sure if it is different by you..fx that everything is fine.. i have read of loads of women who bleed during pregnancy and have a scare but all is well :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck Tezzy! I hope the digi comes up 3+ again and you get your scan very soon.

Congrats snow for a great scan! Your dd is so cute isn't she? not taking no for an answer. I like that :winkwink:

This week has been going soooooo slow. I'm glad tomorrow is nearly here and I can move away from week 4. I want double digits!!!!!!!!:brat:


----------



## snowangel187

Ya we call it "cute" that she doesn't take no for an answer. :rofl: She really is a very stubborn diva. :haha: I can only pray the next baby is calm. :haha: She is great tho. She was so excited to see the baby. I think it made it more real to her. She's already tired of waiting for baby to get here. :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tezzy I'd do a digi too... I'm going to do a digi soon as I'm home from holidays on Sunday too....xx


----------



## nesSAH

Quick question ladies: Did anyone get lots of cm around 4 weeks? I seem to be...is this normal? It's just colorless, maybe a ting yellow sometimes


----------



## nesSAH

Leinzlove said:


> NeeSAH: I didn't have any testing done. I did a digi at 5 weeks that said 3+ and waited 5 weeks for my scan.
> 
> Are you just getting one number? One number doesn't tell you much like two numbers does.

I think it's just gonna be one number. You are right tho' two numbers will be able to tell if hcg is rising.
Just wondering what levels are normal for 4 weeks pg.


----------



## Madrid98

I think is normal nessah. My cm also increased as I was getting close to af due date and the days after. It comes and goes so I think it should be fine.


----------



## nesSAH

*Tezzy*: Thinking about you...praying the bleeding stops and the scan goes well! :hugs:

*Cheryl*: Congrats on 7 weeks! I pray your scan goes perfect hun with a nice strong heartbeat! 

I know it's hard to say not to worry, but stay strong ladies!!


----------



## nesSAH

lch28 said:


> cheryl did you get a scan yesterday hun?? thought i read you were might have been mistaken
> 
> thinking of you tezzy :hugs:
> 
> nesSAH at 11dpo my beta was 52, at 18dpo it was 2000

Thanks!!! Wow! those are lovely numbers!
I took mine today, so probably about 13/14 dpo.
Glad I have a baseline from your numbers...thanks :)


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: Hcg levels vary... I'm sure a positive FRER as dark as yours would mean your levels are just fine. Those were super nice lines! :)

Tezzy: Thinking of you today! Ready to hear about your 3+ and your scan. :hugs:

AFM: You ladies in here got me thinking I need a doppler... Oh my! I would never have thought this of me. But, I'm considering the Sololine B as they have excellent reviews. Anyone used this kind? Do you have another that worked really well? A birthday gift for myself.


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks for the good luck girls... At the airport now... Will be online when I get home


:hugs: thanks for everything x


----------



## Krippy

I was 22 at 11dpo and 78 at 13 dpo Nessah.

Thinking of you Tezzy!


----------



## CherylC3

I had tons of cm Hun to the point I tht I was oing again b4 I got my BFP. Xxx

Still got it the now...xx

I wouldn't get a Doppler I've heard they are very hard to use... A few ppl on this been very upset when not hearing anything but it's up to u love....xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

just watched eastenders (a soap in the uk for anyone thats not in the uk) and janine just had her baby 11 weeks early... bawled like a baby!!


----------



## Mrskg

nessah thats normal rubbish for us pal ladies though means more tp checking x

bump i missed it hubby watching footie x bbc iplayer here i come xxx

safe flight tezzy x


----------



## Leinzlove

Increased CM is normal. Starting to form the mucus plug.


----------



## Wiggler

Tezzy - If your EPU is anything like mine then go straight to hospital once your back home so they can slot you in tomorrow morning when its open, otherwise they might make you wait til monday :( x x x


----------



## nesSAH

Phew ladies, thank you :hugs:

Today I was driving and I almost pulled over to check 'cos it felt like :af:
I am driving myself nuts, but finally relaxing now. :cloud9:

I want to enjoy this pregnancy and I'm glad I have y'all.


----------



## lch28

i have sooo much cm but i think it has something to do with the vaginal progesterone gel i am on. lol

thinking of you tezzy


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, Ich28... That would be a huge cause. :)


----------



## Tezzy

Morning girls, waiting on a nurse to phone me back... 

If they make me wait Wiggler I'm going to A&e in tonnes of pain this morning but the spotting has stopped for now


----------



## Tezzy

And my digi came up 3+ too... :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad the spotting has stopped! I don't blame you for going to A&E in tons of pain. You need to be seen. Hope you are holding up, all things considering. :hugs: Yay for digi 3+! :)


----------



## Tezzy

I'm doing ok, not really 'holding up' but the fact that I keep bursting into tears might make them take me seriously at the hospital... I've been thinking they must get tonnes of girls faking symptoms to get early scans?

Oh by the way... I got my scan date through the post as expected but its not until 10th July so I'll be 11w 6days... If they scan me today which is what I'll push for they might cancel that though


----------



## Wiggler

I hope they can get you scanned today hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Tezzy

I have a 9am appointment at the hospital, I'm gonna go shower and change....

:flower: you girls are amazing x


----------



## Leinzlove

Great to hear hun! I'm sure you will feel better after you hear it was just one big scare. I'm sorry you have to go through this. :hugs: Yay for appt... and get that scan!


----------



## CherylC3

Hope ur scan goes well... They can't cancel ur scan at 11 wks it means u will have 2 scans Hun. Xxxx


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks Cheryl I didn't know that!

When I get on the computer I will go through this thread and thank each and every post you girls have made :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

Tezzy I hope your ok hun xxx

Morning all,I ended up having the injection as ny hcg was rising was in hospital for 13 hours altogether,I cried my eyes out after it as to me i felt like I was having an abortion,obv it had to be done as the pregnancy was still continuing...the worst bit was that oh add not allowed in the room when they gave me the injection :-( its my birthday tomorrow and I feel like Shit :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Cath, I am so sorry! Your post made me cry. I wish you didn't have to go through such a horror story. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Cath :hugs:

Tezzy - I hope you appointment goes well x x x


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: cath xx

Tezzy got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thinking of you tezzy! Hope it all goes well!

I got my 3+ today ladies!!!! So happy!!!


----------



## Tezzy

I'm home from the hospital.

I went to the first doctor who, when I told him my symptoms, told me (without any proof or examination) that it was a miscarraige. He was arrogant and unsympathetic. He then referred me to the gynaecologist department where I waited an hour to be seen. The doctor there was much better, he told me that they didn't do scans on weekends but that he would check my cervix, it was closed. He told me hope wasn't all lost, took bloods and wanted to keep me in hospital for observation. I told them I wanted to go home so they advised to take pain killers and rest until Monday morning when I have a scan at 9.45am

Ive been a mess all morning, I've told my MIL and she's been lovely and has done my grocery shopping for me.


How am I going to last another 48hours :(


----------



## Leinzlove

How ignorant is your first DR. I'm so mad at how insensitive he was. I'm sorry you have to wait another 48 hours in misery. Your 3+ and your cervix being closed are very good signs for sure. 

I hope you find relief for your pain, and strength for your wait. Lots & Lots of :hugs:!

MADRID98: That is awesome for your 3+!! :happydance: When will your first appt. be? I'm thinking it's going to be soon. :) Happy 5 weeks!!

AFM: I'm taking off for childhood home with DD. It's 3 hours away. We are visiting my brothers grave and attending my little sisters graduation party. DH has to work as our vacation starts Monday! :) Depite everything Ladies... I hope you all find some smiles and joy this weekend. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

have a safe drive and fun time with your family Leinz :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Tezzy I'm sorry I hate some drs they treat u like numbers instead of humans :( I hope ur scan goes ok Hun...xxx

Leinzlove hav a ball Hun...xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats madrid :thumbup:

Tezzy I'm so sorry you had such a rubbish doctor x every time I've been to epu with bleeding they've tried to convince me everything would be ok x I think both ways are as bad as each other I think they should be honest an say without a scan they dont know what the outcome Will be x I pray the next 48hrs go quick for you an that it's good news you get on Monday morning xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww Tezzy and cath...so sorry about both of your bad dr experiences :hugs: I wish they could treat this as the huge life-changing big deal it is to each of us.


----------



## nesSAH

*cath*: So sorry you had to go through this during your birthday weekend. Are you home now? I hope you still make something of your special day tomorrow. Lots of :hugs: your way

*Tezzy*:I can't believe they sent you home... sorry you have to go through this. Good thing your cervix is closed. Praying this is all a scare and everything is fine. Also glad the bleeding/spotting has stopped. Thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers

*Madrid98*: Awesome news hun! :D


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks girls :flower: spotting has started again... Geez I'm sounding like a broken record :(

I'm going to put the kids to bed then go to bed myself... Time will pass quicker when I'm asleep...


----------



## Tezzy

So girls, tell me how you all are... 

Congrats Madrid on your 3+ woohoo

Cath are you home yet sweetie?

Leinz are you having a nice trip?


----------



## lch28

tezzy i am sorry about the bad doctor.. he should not have told you it was a mc with out even examining you! how awful. like leinz said i think the 3+ on cb digi and that your cervix is closed are great signs. so sorry you have to wait another 2 days for your scan and you are going through this =[

cath im sorry honey. i wish the dr was more understand :hugs:

madrid great news!

afm i am starting to feel gross during the day. my cramps started again which is kind of concerning me


----------



## babyfeva

Tezzy- I'll be thinking of you and your bubs. I know these next two days will be horrible waiting for Monday but try and stay positive.


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz I use the Sonoline B and i love it!


----------



## tlustica

Oh goodness ladies...I'm kicking myself as usual...I've been away for a few days and came back to 27 unread pages...there's just no way I can get caught up lol!! I try to keep up with most everyone's journals but I'm sure I missed a bunch. I tried to skim over things real quick but I know I missed a lot so I'm soo sorry if I missed any good news! Feel free to update me if you're bored;)
Cath...my heart goes out to you xoxo


----------



## tlustica

and for those who don't follow my journal here's a lil 11 week bump pic:)
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/unchainedbliss/Mobile%20Uploads/imagejpeg_2.jpg


----------



## Tezzy

Gorgeous bump :cloud9:


----------



## cathgibbs

Tezzy I got everything x for you hun,how's the bleeding xxx


----------



## Tezzy

It's ok but the pains are taking my breath away... Less than 24 hours to go...


----------



## tlustica

Oh tezzy I'm so sorry u have to go through this. I hope everythings ok!!! I'm praying for u and praying these 24 hrs pass as fast as possible!!


----------



## Madrid98

:hi: ladies

I've been out and about to Ikea once again and it was super busy. Funny enough we saw a cot in the bargain area that was only £25 and I was asking my dh if we should buy it. He was like 'no way' :rofl: I was only joking!! lol

I'm going to try and wait to have the scan when I'll be nearly 7wks if I can


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: madrid x its a shame that innocence of buying a bargain like that is gone x i think waiting till 7 weeks is a good idea so you know you will see something x i wont be getting one till 9 weeks they want me to get passed 8+5 when we lost no 4 x what gestation were you with your losses xx


----------



## CherylC3

Loving the bump...xx
I'd wait a bit longer Hun..x 
I'm telling my parents tonight did a digi and got 3+ and did a ic and so dark so my scan is on wed... One of my friends has just told me she's 9 wks so I'm hoping I don't lose this one and I can be bump buddies with her. Xx


----------



## lch28

tlustica lovely bump!

tezzy i am praying for you honey. 

cheryl yay for 3+ !! how r u feeling? any symptoms?


----------



## Tezzy

Congrats on your 3+ Cheryl and I'm glad you'll get to be bump buddies with your friend x


----------



## Tezzy

Started bleeding heavy. Looks like its over... I'm praying it stops but I've lost all hope.

Will have it confirmed tomorrow I guess, my mother in law is coming with me


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tezzy im so sorry i pray you still get good news tomorrow believe it or not i have seen it be ok quite a few times on here xxx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Massive hugs tezzy. I hope everything is OK and your scan shows a lovely sticky bean :hugs: x x x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry tezzy!! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Mrskg said:


> :wave: madrid x its a shame that innocence of buying a bargain like that is gone x i think waiting till 7 weeks is a good idea so you know you will see something x i wont be getting one till 9 weeks they want me to get passed 8+5 when we lost no 4 x what gestation were you with your losses xx

It's in my siggy mrskg. Last time it was 8wk5 when I found out because I had a scan on that day. I'm sure if I didn't have the scan I'd have been until 10wks + again.

Last pregnancy my first scan was at 5wks6 and there was only the sac. At 7wks, my 2nd scan showed a baby with hb but measuring 1 week behind. the days between both scans were horrible. The following scan showed the heart had stopped beating and the rest you know. :cry: I don't want to go through the stress of not seeing anything and I rather wait a bit longer with the hope of better news.


----------



## Mrskg

madrid sorry i never even thought to look at your sig :dohh: yeah i was going to ask for a 7 week scan then pay privately for a 9 week scan but thats just being silly we can really afford it an epu pron right i wont get reassurance till passed 9 weeks x time seems to be going quite quick anyway so by time i call them next wk willonly be 3 week sto wait x fell like ive done nothing but wish my life away for the last yr xx


----------



## Madrid98

It's a life on hold isn't it? I feel exactly the same and I'm so glad I went for the testing even though my dh didn't want to. If not I wouldn't even stand a chance I think. I wonder how it never affected my children's pregnancies though.
Have you had any testing done yourself?


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies! 

Urgh sickness has hit me so hard tonight, not actually been sick yet but I wish I was, I always feel loads better after puking, if only for a few mins :haha: 

How is everyone this evening? x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Your scan is this week isn't it wiggler?


----------



## Wiggler

No, my dr's appointment is, don't know when my scan is, but I'm asking the dr to refer me on Thursday when I see her. x x x


----------



## Madrid98

I hope they'll refer you on the same day. Mine are like that. If you're more than 6wks they try to day a referral for that same day.


----------



## Mrskg

madrid ive not had any testing just using the progesterone and aspirin as that would prob be first protocol anyway x i also wonder what has changed since having my girls x

wiggler :hugs: i had my first bout of ms this morn :sick:


----------



## Wiggler

TBH I highly doubt I will get a scan, but can't hurt to ask :haha:

I'm taking baby aspirin too, there is loads of clotting problems in the family so thought it may help x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Tlustica: Love the bump! :)

Tezzy: I hate hearing that the bleeding is heavy! I hope you still get good news at your scan and everything is ok. :hugs:

Cheryl: What did your parents say when you told them? Yay for 3+! I'm still not worried about your 4 week bleed... Sounds like breakthrough bleeding to me. It can happen all through pregnancy and strikes when AF would've been due! :hugs:

Ich28: I hope the cramping isn't to bad. I have cramping and stretching going on at the moment. Yay tomorrow is Monday! I look forward to hearing about your scan. :)

Madrid98: Yeah, I wouldn't want a scan before 6w5d either. There was a lot of confusion with Lil Dragon's 8 week scan as it was. The cot sounded lovely. I look forward to buying baby items... Maybe some maternity shorts soon. I think mine are finally starting to get a little tight. In the meantime, I've been sporting DH's boxers. LOL

Mrskg: I can't wait for your 9 week scan to get here! I just feel that this time is different for you! :) How are you feeling? :hugs:

Wiggler: MS isn't all about vomiting. My MS comes in spells at night. I get very nauseated... but no vomit.


----------



## Wiggler

I refuse to call it MS :rofl: I do NOT have MS, I have food related nausea :rofl: Just like I am not constipated, I just don't fancy going to the loo right now. I am so stubborn :haha: I do however have lovely symptoms, my skin has started clearing up a bit today, and my boobs are finally getting a bit bigger :D x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Your NO MS, your NO constipation, your skin clearing up and bigger boobs! Your symptoms sound soooo good to me. :) 

My biggest symptom right now is fatigue... It is so bad, I often find myself dozing off during the day.


----------



## Wiggler

I wasn't too bad with tiredness today, I had a nice early night last night which really helped, and OH was home. Tommorrow will be the killer, Dylan has made me promise to take him to the park on his scooter so loads of walking as he will probably want to wander up by the feilds on the way home and OH is at work and I have to cook. bleurgh. x x x


----------



## CherylC3

My parents are hoping my scan goes well... My symtoms are twinges, had sickness, sore bbs and tired, back to work tomoro so I think il feel it then... Ich I can't wait for ur scan tomoro...xxx

Tezzy hoping u hav some good news tomoro Hun...x :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies i can't wait for my scan either.. hope i hear a lovely hb and my progesterone level rose..
today is a hard day.. my angle baby was due today, June 24th. Im really sad about it, i didn't expect to be so upset but god i miss her so much and i just keep thinking i would have been in the hospital now. =[ i went to visit her grave today.


tezzy so sorry hun lots of :hugs:

cheryl sounds like great symptoms


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ich I'm sorry Hun :hugs: we're all here for u... Hopefully tomoro cheers u up. Xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks <3 i am hoping tomorrow will cheer me up too. fx i get good news


----------



## Bumpblues82

well im glad todays over with!! its 7 yrs today since i lost my mum and its times like this i wish she was around but shes up there looking after my angels xx


----------



## sevilla24

You ladies are hard to keep up with :wacko: !!! I do read all the posts and am thinking about you ALL!!!!! :hugs: Just wanted to say "I am still here".... just more lurking :blush:


----------



## lch28

bumpblues so sorry for the loss of your Mom :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks ich28 its times like now i need my mum! shes in a better place tho she was v v ill with MS and she wasnt able to move or talk eat ect.. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm sorry for your loss of Sophia! The EDD would be so hard! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you aren't being to hard on yourself.

Bump: I'm sorry for the loss of your Mom! That would be so hard. :hugs:

AFM: I lost my little brother in October... And by far thats the hardest loss I've ever had to deal with. I miss him everyday. I often cry just out of nowhere. I find it hard to accept all the things I'll never get to see him do... And I hate that he never got to meet DD. It's also hard seeing my whole family deal with our grief. And that family outings, weddings, etc... aren't ever going to be the same. Because we are always missing him and are no longer complete.


----------



## lch28

aww leinz im so sorry you lost your brother honey =[ how awful. you and your family are in my thoughts. may i ask how old he was sweetie?


----------



## Betheney

Ich i'm really sorry for what you're going through. Due dates will always be the hardest, are you doing anything to commemorate the day? my friend lights a candle on her bubbas due date every year, she actually got a special candle made with the name and dates printed onto it, it's really quite special and sweet.


----------



## tlustica

tezzy- hun I'm sending you TONS of hugs and I'm still crossing my fingers for you! I refuse to give up hope cuz I know it's possible!! HUGS!!!! xoxo!!
ich- I'm so sorry for what you're going through:( that must be so hard:(
bump and leinz- i'm so sorry for your losses...i cant even imagine...


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: He was 15, hun. On his birthday I spend the day celebrating his life. And on the anniversary of his passing I'm going to grieve our loss. We still count the months that he's been gone. 

You never get over loss. The pain always resurfaces. It sucks!


----------



## lch28

Betheney - aww thank you hun. that is so sweet what your friend does. We went to visit Sophia at the cemetery. We sent letters up in balloons. We will also do that on her birthday I am sure. We met a really sweet couple at the cemetery (Sophia is in a baby section, so sad) and they had just lost there son. It was really sad.

tlustica - thank you very much. by the way i love your bump pics! i hope i get an early bump. i didn't show till 16 weeks last time!

Leinzlove - aww honey. how sad he was so young i am so very sorry =[ 

first scan today.. i am nervous. all because of the cramping. i have no bleeding but i am just terrified ..


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun x x x


----------



## Tezzy

It's over... Baby passed away at 6 weeks...

D&c tomorrow


----------



## Mrskg

aw tezzy im so sorry :hugs:

good luck ich xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry, Tezzy.


----------



## Krippy

Tezzy...I am so sorry for your loss! Thinking of you hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Tezzy i am soooo sorry hunny :hugs: if you want someone to talk to hun just pm me, im going through a proper shitty time myself and im sure we can get through it together xxxxxx :hugs:

Ich i am so sorry to hear that you would have been due yesterday, yesterday was my birthday also, did you do anything nice to mark the day hun? :hugs:

afm im devastated, done a hpt and an opk before hosp today and before the control line even got dark i had BFP on the test line...... i knew my levels had gone up which i was told was normal soooooooooooo had my blood tests done today and they have rose from 830odd to..........1499, i am now at high risk of having my tube ruptured, i was having the niggly feelings last night in my groin so the dr said to either ring an ambulance or go straight to a&e if i get them again, they expect to hcg to rise slightly but thats quite a significant increase, Got to go back Friday, if the levels have gone up im going to have emergency surgery to remove my tube.........................other than that my birthday was lovely, my family and OH and friends made it really special for me xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Tezzy I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: thinking of u and oh...xx

Cath so sorry can't believe it's still rising... Hope u had a nice birthday. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Me neither hun, i guessed it had risen as the tests were positive basically from the moment the dye went over the test area, my hcg has never risen to that level ever, ill just be devastated if it results in surgery or even another injection of MTX as then i wont be able to TTC for 6 months! xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Cath I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope surgery doesn't end up being necessary.


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks hun, me too, starting to get really paranoid now, every twinge and im gettng ready to run to the car!!! oohhhhh look how far gone you are now hun!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope ur off ur work Hun?? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

no hun im in, i had hospital last monday, wed, fri so was only in for tues and thursday, had hosp this morning so got into work late and got friday booked off as it would have been the date of our early scan :-(

how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry tezz & cath. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Tezzy*: My heart aches for you...no words. Know we are all here for you :hugs: Please stay strong!!!

*Cath*: Oh hun!! I pray you get through this even stronger :hugs:

*Ich*: Due dates are tough... praying your scan today brings a smile to your face :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

I'm trying not to fall apart... :cry:


----------



## lch28

oh tezzy i am so sorry for your loss honey =[ .. major :hugs:

cath i hope everything gets sorted out for you sweetie feel better


----------



## sevilla24

:hugs: Tezzy and Cath ..... I am so, so, sorry for what you are going through. :hugs: Lot's of love and prayers are being sent in both of your directions. 

Tezzy.... don't try to not fall apart... you are allowed to fall apart!!! :cry: What you are going through sucks, so it's okay to grieve :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy: I agree with Sevilla... Scream, Cry, yell, fall apart! You are definitley allowed. PG loss sucks! I'm so sorry for your loss. Massive :hugs: :cry:! You may not want to come in here and thats ok... But you are always welcome! 

Cath: I hope those numbers go down! I can't believe they are still rising. All things considered... I'm glad you still had a happy birthday! :hugs:

Ich: How did your scan go?


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't mind the front page being all messed up! I'll be back to fix it tonight. Ran out of time and I have no idea what happened with the code that made it look like it does.


----------



## lch28

hey leinz it was great... i was about to post it on here but then i had to run out .. i am at work now.. but its on the thread with srrhc!


----------



## Tezzy

I'm not leaving this thread Leinz because I will be back with another BFP as soon as God allows it and I don't want to have to catch up on a gazillion posts when I return :flower:

I just had a two hour bath, I closed the bathroom door and cried my heart out... Not that I feel any better...


----------



## Wiggler

Awww Tezzy :hugs: I'm a bit crap with words, but have lots of hugs. I hope the next few days are as easy on you as they can be :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tezzy lots of hugs babe. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy, I can't wait for you to get back in here! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Awwww *Tezzy*! I admire your faith and courage... of course, hurry up and get back in here :hugs:
Lots of love and :hugs: coming your way. Also feel free to come in here and unburden yourself to all of us!


----------



## babyfeva

Tezzy- I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie.


----------



## Tezzy

Waking up and realising it wasn't all a bad dream :( D&c today hopefully. Don't know how I'm gonna hold it together


----------



## Leinzlove

Massive :hugs:, Tezzy!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tezzy I hope today goes as well it can under the circumstances xxx 

Today Is my dd for october loss 3 down 3 to go xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: Massive :hugs: for you, also.


----------



## cathgibbs

Tezzy :hugs: my heart goes out to you hun xxxx


----------



## lch28

:hugs: thinking of you tezzy.. you will get your forever baby soon <3


----------



## lch28

okay well trying to post my scan i knew i forgot to put it on 1 thread.. but do you guys think i should be concerned.. my scan put me back 1 day but i was charting and using opks and fertility friend says i O'd on cd20.. but according to my dates i conceived on cd21


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think you should be concerned hun, all babies grow at different rates and implant at different times x x x


----------



## lch28

i hope so.. i mean one day shouldn't even be bothering me lol.. if it was like a week id freak out.. plus i got bfns until 10dpo.. maybe 9dpo something might of showed up


----------



## Mrskg

Ich 5 days either way is fine xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ich last time I was two whole weeKs out lol but that was cause I didn't know when I ov but a day is fine just babies grow at diff rates and can vary at this stage that's why they don't date u properly till later on x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Afm- think baby doesn't like the car I feel nauseous in the car lol then for a while after.. Still shattered scan on Monday tho :)


----------



## lch28

yay so you'll be 5w4d? 

i know one day is no biggie i just cant help but worry about everything


----------



## Wiggler

2 days until my appointment now, I don't even know why I am nervous, all she will do is ask questions and refer me to the MW and fingers crossed refer me for a reassurance scan (I wish! :haha:) x x x


----------



## Tezzy

They're making me wait till tea time now


----------



## Wiggler

Oh hun :hugs: Have you got someone with you? x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Tezzy why are they doing that for hun, that seems like an awful long time to wait, did you say you had your mother-in-law with you? i hope so hun xxxx


----------



## Tezzy

I've been on my own all day. My choice. My husband will be here after I get out of theatre


----------



## cathgibbs

Im the same as you, i have to go back in on Friday to see if i need my tube removed and i want to be on my own, OH will be at work, i dont want to put anyone out so ill go on my own if i need surgery ,like you, my OH will be there after i wake up. I hope your ok though hun? are the nurses being kind? xxx


----------



## lch28

finally got scanner to work.. heres my lil bean
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lxb

beautiful pic lch~~ :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Had my 12week scan, everything is well :) still due Jan 4th


----------



## Leinzlove

lxb: Can't wait to hear about your scan. :)

Cheryl: Can't wait to hear about yours, either! I'm so ready to add your ticker! :)

Ich28: 1 day is nothing. Everything is perfect! :)


----------



## Tezzy

cathgibbs said:


> Im the same as you, i have to go back in on Friday to see if i need my tube removed and i want to be on my own, OH will be at work, i dont want to put anyone out so ill go on my own if i need surgery ,like you, my OH will be there after i wake up. I hope your ok though hun? are the nurses being kind? xxx

That was how I did it yesterday my hubby came after I woke up, the nurses have been lovely I'm not gonna lie I'm not ok but I'll be fine once I get home x


----------



## tlustica

Tezzy: I wish there was something I could say to make the pain go away but I know there's not:( just know that were all here for u and I'm sending u oodles of hugs!! I'm so sp sorry u have to go through this!!!!
Betheney- Woohoo time flies 12 week scan already?! Glad to hear it went well!!!
Ich-beautiful scan pic!!! Whata cute lil bean:)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tezzy, i hope you feel a lil better once you get home and into your own bed hun, have a big cry aswell. What time are you leaving hosp did they say? i hope your not in too much pain from the D&C chick, if you need someone to talk to you can pm me if you want hun, iv had 1 mc in april and now my ectopic so I think we have both had our fair share of shitty times thrown at us and we will all be here for you when your ready to try again xxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

The mc I thot I had at 4 wks 3 wks ago was a mc and it's still inside me need to got back next wk just to make sure it isn't a new pregnancy so they can arrange a dnc I'm devastated... :(

Happy birthday Leinzlove xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Cheryl I'm so sorry to hear that hun! So where you bleeding 4wks ago and then stopped so you thought all was fine? I'm sorry but that's what I understood. Either way :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

I'm home now girls, hubby has made a bed up on the couch for me and I already feel a little better... Theyve told me not to ttc for 3months tho :(


----------



## Madrid98

tezzy that's probably due to the lining of the uterus. D&Cs may make the lining a bit too thing so you need a couple of months to get it back to normal. Saying this, I know there are methods to improve you lining naturally and if you are ready to ttc again maybe you could try those. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Tezzy i cant try for 3 months either hun, could keep each other company while we wait  well i say 3 but that all depends if i have another shot of MTX or surgery Friday, stay on the sofa hun, dont move and just eat what you want and if you want to cry, cry, :hugs: xxxx


----------



## snowangel187

Dr appt went well. They pulled a fast one tho and sent me for my glucose test today. I already had the nasty drink. Now just waiting for my blood to be drawn. :sick: 

And he wants to see me back in two weeks. So next appt is July 11th Leinz. :flower:


----------



## nesSAH

Oh* Cheryl *: I am so sorry you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

cathgibbs said:


> Tezzy i cant try for 3 months either hun, could keep each other company while we wait  well i say 3 but that all depends if i have another shot of MTX or surgery Friday, stay on the sofa hun, dont move and just eat what you want and if you want to cry, cry, :hugs: xxxx

*hugs* cath yeah let's keep eachother company then we can be ttc buddies xxxx


Let me know how you get on this week chick x


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry, Cheryl. :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

Cheryl & Tezzy - My heart goes out to you. I am glad you have each other's support, and what sounds like wonderful DH's :hugs:

snowangel, why do they need you back in 2 weeks? In case the glucose test doesn't go well?


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> Cheryl & Tezzy - My heart goes out to you. I am glad you have each other's support, and what sounds like wonderful DH's :hugs:
> 
> snowangel, why do they need you back in 2 weeks? In case the glucose test doesn't go well?

I don't know. I was kind of confused, I was expecting it to be in four weeks. I'm assuming that it will be to go over my glucose results.. Although now that I think of it he hadn't received results from my ultrasound and blood work that I had done last week so maybe it's about that too..:shrug: I have lost weight too so maybe it's just a mix of everything.. I'm sure he'll schedule me for 4weeks after this next appointment tho.....Hopefully. :haha:

:flower:


----------



## nesSAH

snowangel187 said:


> sevilla24 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl & Tezzy - My heart goes out to you. I am glad you have each other's support, and what sounds like wonderful DH's :hugs:
> 
> snowangel, why do they need you back in 2 weeks? In case the glucose test doesn't go well?
> 
> I don't know. I was kind of confused, I was expecting it to be in four weeks. I'm assuming that it will be to go over my glucose results.. Although now that I think of it he hadn't received results from my ultrasound and blood work that I had done last week so maybe it's about that too..:shrug: I have lost weight too so maybe it's just a mix of everything.. I'm sure he'll schedule me for 4weeks after this next appointment tho.....Hopefully. :haha:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Glad your Dr. appointment went well. Yeah, I thought the glucose test wasn't until 24 weeks. Did you have to fast? If not, might just be routine or a mistake-lol. Which ever way, you'll have it done and out of the way :D


----------



## nesSAH

My blood-work came in.
I have anemia, so I'm not surprised the MC had put me behind; but I'm about 10 points below where I was with DD's pregnancy...still taking iron supplements like crazy.

Beta HCG was around 300 for probably 14-17 DPO (not sure 'cos I got two surges).

So, now _I patiently, anxiously and nervously WAIT for my 8 week scan._

No symptoms here; nothing really. With DD, I had the worst MS and lost about 20lbs! Even with the MC, I had MS the entire first trimester...


----------



## cathgibbs

Tezzy said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Tezzy i cant try for 3 months either hun, could keep each other company while we wait  well i say 3 but that all depends if i have another shot of MTX or surgery Friday, stay on the sofa hun, dont move and just eat what you want and if you want to cry, cry, :hugs: xxxx
> 
> *hugs* cath yeah let's keep eachother company then we can be ttc buddies xxxx
> 
> 
> Let me know how you get on this week chick xClick to expand...

Will do chick think I might go to hospital today,been feeling very weird all day lightheaded,dizzy and tired got home from shopping and feel as,sick as a dog :-( very paranoid now.


How you feeling chick? I hope you haven't moved all day!??? Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

nessah thats a normal hcg level i never got to find out mine they just said it was positive :/ https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

im proper freaking out again just terrified the progesterone isnt gonna work and im back to square 1 not knowing what to do ??


----------



## Tezzy

cathgibbs said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Tezzy i cant try for 3 months either hun, could keep each other company while we wait  well i say 3 but that all depends if i have another shot of MTX or surgery Friday, stay on the sofa hun, dont move and just eat what you want and if you want to cry, cry, :hugs: xxxx
> 
> *hugs* cath yeah let's keep eachother company then we can be ttc buddies xxxx
> 
> 
> Let me know how you get on this week chick xClick to expand...
> 
> Will do chick think I might go to hospital today,been feeling very weird all day lightheaded,dizzy and tired got home from shopping and feel as,sick as a dog :-( very paranoid now.
> 
> 
> How you feeling chick? I hope you haven't moved all day!??? XxxClick to expand...

Pm me your number chick and if you need to text me at all ill be there for you <3

I slept until 5 when the kids came home my hubby got ffion ready for bed and I walked up the stairs to read her a story. We had takeout for our tea and then my hubby ran me a bath... I'm gonna take my pills then go to lie in bed where I'll be comfy x


----------



## snowangel187

nesSAH said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevilla24 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl & Tezzy - My heart goes out to you. I am glad you have each other's support, and what sounds like wonderful DH's :hugs:
> 
> snowangel, why do they need you back in 2 weeks? In case the glucose test doesn't go well?
> 
> I don't know. I was kind of confused, I was expecting it to be in four weeks. I'm assuming that it will be to go over my glucose results.. Although now that I think of it he hadn't received results from my ultrasound and blood work that I had done last week so maybe it's about that too..:shrug: I have lost weight too so maybe it's just a mix of everything.. I'm sure he'll schedule me for 4weeks after this next appointment tho.....Hopefully. :haha:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad your Dr. appointment went well. Yeah, I thought the glucose test wasn't until 24 weeks. Did you have to fast? If not, might just be routine or a mistake-lol. Which ever way, you'll have it done and out of the way :DClick to expand...


I had gestational diabetes in my last pregnancy so they're making me do the glucose test twice. I don't think with this test I had to fast, but I went to the lab directly from my dr's appt this morning and hadn't eaten yet. So technically I did fast..:haha: :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Tezzy & cheryl :hugs:

bumpblues :hugs: totallou know how you're feeling im using aspirin an progesterone this time "just incase" if it all goes wrong this time i really think i will have to call it a day 6 losses in a year would just be too much x i pray these are our rainbows xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

mrskg- its nice in a way to have someone in same boat if u get me lol when were your losses? mine have all been between 5 and 14 weeks so getting to any point beyond that will help me relax im terrified as i dunno what i will do if this doesnt work x have you had you natural killer cells looked into? x


----------



## Mrskg

Bumpblues82 said:


> mrskg- its nice in a way to have someone in same boat if u get me lol when were your losses? mine have all been between 5 and 14 weeks so getting to any point beyond that will help me relax im terrified as i dunno what i will do if this doesnt work x have you had you natural killer cells looked into? x

my 1st was a mmc found out at 12 weeks x 2nd & 3rd were chemicals 4+1 & 4+4 4th we saw hb at 8+5 but sac was tight an didnt grow miscarried 9+6 an most recent on may 17th was a chemical at 5+1 x i know im passed chemical an got 3+ but nothing will halp me relax either not even symptoms i had loads right up to 11 weeks with mmc an they reckon baby stopped growing at 6 x ill get a scan at 9 weeks an if all looks well with baby and sac i will maybr relax a bit x ive not had anything tested x have you had tests? will you get an early scan? i wish this boat would sink an we can get to shore xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer ive had every test going! all come up with nothing although had d n c last time and they tested baby and it came back with chromosomal abnormalities even though me and oh have been tested :/ my emma who i lost at 14 weeks was fine tho nothing wrong with her or placenta... the last one we found out at 12 weeks i still had symptoms but baby passed at 10.5 weeks. i really hope we both have our baby this time! my scan is a 6 week one but till i get to 12-16 weeks ish no matter of scans will calm me!


----------



## Mrskg

Bump blues I don't think we will relax till our rainbows are in our arms x

Reassurance scan booked for Monday 16th July :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Betheney yay for scan.. i saw your other post of the nub shot!! 

cathgibbs and tezzy :hugs: i am so sorry you ladies are going through this, i hope you had wonderful doctors and it sounds like your OH's are great. you are in my thoughts

cheryl i'm so sorry hun.. did you talk to a doctor and that is what they said?

Bumpblues82 - hi honey i am not really sure of your situation, but i had low progesterone at 11dpo (10) and i have been on suppositories ever since. So as you can imagine i have been freaked out the whole time, but i got my scan and saw the hb flickering away at 6 weeks. I got another progesterone test so i will let you know if it has gone up. Hoping so! Doc said it must have. Are you on suppositories as well? 

leinz happy late birthday! oops i missed it =[ wasn't on all day yesterday. 

nesSAH i don't have many symptoms either.. maybe the occasional wave of nausea but that is it.. doctor told me every pregnancy is different and it is said you have more nausea with girls, maybe i am having a boy!


----------



## lch28

yay for scan!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer ich in on them jobbies lol im soooooooo tired i got up at 9.30 went out for about a hr watched tv till half 12 then just woke up after lying on the bed to stroke the kitty lol


----------



## snowangel187

I'm thinking I might hit the beach today. Not sure tho if I wanna risk the heat making me nauseous tho. What are you ladies doing?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just relaxing then gotta walk into town for my doctors appointment x x x


----------



## Mrskg

sounds good snowangel unfortunately not beach weather here in sunny scotland xx think ill go for a lie down sooooooo tired hopefully because im growing a healthy wee human xxx


----------



## Krippy

Going for walk in the sun by the beach with my doggies and a friend. It has finally stopped raining here! :)

Been feeling lots of movement bubs movement. Forgot how amazing that feeling was! :) Got my c-section date ast well yesterday! December 5th, 8am. I am so excited...The section takes place in the maternity ward and the baby doesn't have to leave me when I am in recovery. So I am really happy about that...that was my worst fear that I wouldn't have my baby with me right away! 

Hope you lovelies are all well!


----------



## Bumpblues82

well as i just woke up from a totally unplanned nanna nap im gonna get food and wait for hubby to come home with the boy and then go out before work at 6!!


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel, if you don't mind me asking, where about in the US do you live? I am in NH and the forecast is for HOT, HOT, HOT this weekend... but then I look at the forecast for the rest of the nation and I realize our 90's isn't so bad!!! But too hot for me to go to the beach.... I think perfect beach weather is high 70's.... I'm such a baby!!


----------



## lch28

i live in Jersey and it was 90 degrees today. yuck.

anyway i am having a bad bad day. nurse called and apparently i have hypothyroidism. he says its amazing i managed to conceive with my level (did not make me feel good) so now i am on thyroid med which i don't feel too great about taking my whole pregnancy. then she proceeds to tell me my progesterone is 12.5. and she sounded all excited about it. i think 12.5 is not good at all. in 2 weeks it only rose from 10 to 12.5 on the suppositories. most websites say that is low. and i am bummed ladies =[


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> snowangel, if you don't mind me asking, where about in the US do you live? I am in NH and the forecast is for HOT, HOT, HOT this weekend... but then I look at the forecast for the rest of the nation and I realize our 90's isn't so bad!!! But too hot for me to go to the beach.... I think perfect beach weather is high 70's.... I'm such a baby!!

I live in Florida. I was raised in Maine tho so not too far from you. :thumbup:



lch28 said:
 

> i live in Jersey and it was 90 degrees today. yuck.
> 
> anyway i am having a bad bad day. nurse called and apparently i have hypothyroidism. he says its amazing i managed to conceive with my level (did not make me feel good) so now i am on thyroid med which i don't feel too great about taking my whole pregnancy. then she proceeds to tell me my progesterone is 12.5. and she sounded all excited about it. i think 12.5 is not good at all. in 2 weeks it only rose from 10 to 12.5 on the suppositories. most websites say that is low. and i am bummed ladies =[

My sister in law found she had a thyroid problem when she found out she was pregnant too, but was basically told the pregnancy would unlikely continue if she didn't take the meds. So she took the meds and I have a healthy niece. 

As for ur progesterone I don't know too much about it, but it did rise and if ur dr is a baby dr I would assume if she's ok with the level there's no reason to stress. :hugs: if ur still worried tho maybe call for a second opinion somewhere. But try to stay away from google. It can be the devil sometimes. :rofl:


----------



## Krippy

lch28 said:


> i live in Jersey and it was 90 degrees today. yuck.
> 
> anyway i am having a bad bad day. nurse called and apparently i have hypothyroidism. he says its amazing i managed to conceive with my level (did not make me feel good) so now i am on thyroid med which i don't feel too great about taking my whole pregnancy. then she proceeds to tell me my progesterone is 12.5. and she sounded all excited about it. i think 12.5 is not good at all. in 2 weeks it only rose from 10 to 12.5 on the suppositories. most websites say that is low. and i am bummed ladies =[

I have Hashimoto's causing hypothyroidism and am on thyroid meds too. Don't get too down about it. Lots of people are hypo and take meds and go on to have many healthy babies! :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

wiggler how did the appt go? did you get your scan at the end?

ich how much progesterone are you taking? Is it orally that you take it? I take progesterone too and I know orally is not as effective as if you put it inside your vagina near the cervix (sorry but there´s no other way to explain this). I´m taking 200mg at night only because I thought I´d go into the promise trial so once I´d started I couldn´t stop it. Usually women who suffer with progesterone take 400mg daily vaginally. It doesn´t harm the baby or pregnancy in any way so if you are concerned maybe you should tell your doctor that you´ve been doing research and you´re going to take more. It´s an important decision and you need to take it, not the doctor, you.


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry forgot to update :dohh: baby brain :haha:

Appointment went amazingly well, I hve to take high dose folic acid, calcium suppliments, and continue the baby aspirin, I will most likely be going onto high dose iron after 12 weeks when I finish the calcium. 

She asked how I was and it all came spillin gout about how I am hardly sleeping due to the MC nightmares, I am terrified with every twinge and before I finished speaking she was writing out an urgent referral for a scan, should be having that next week at some point, don't know when they will contact me about that.

The only thing she did that annoyed me was ask if my beautiful little girl was a boy :growlmad: That girly needs to grow some hair!!! :haha:

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. i just feel i have so much running against me at this point. trying to stay positive because i have no spotting and we heard a hb..

Madrid98 i take crionone gel every night. I insert it in my vagina. It is only 90mg. After some research that is what most people are prescribed. I would like to take more though.. Do you think i should? i know it is different then a pill


----------



## lch28

wiggler so happy you are getting a scan!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well baby deffo doesn't like the car I am on my way to Staffordshire which is 3 hrs away and I feel I'll!!


----------



## snowangel187

Bumpblues82 said:


> Well baby deffo doesn't like the car I am on my way to Staffordshire which is 3 hrs away and I feel I'll!!

I'm flying next month and really hoping I survive. :sick:


----------



## snowangel187

Ich I agree u should ask them for a dose increase or just increase it urself. U can't have too much.


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich*: Sorry again to hear that. I am sure it's something that can be controlled. I pray they get you on the right meds asap. Do let them know that the one you`re taking is making you sick...Don't worry, you will be okay! :hugs:

*Wiggler*: Awwww :hugs hun... Amazing news. Join the Iron & Calcium team :haha: I have to take both too!


*Bumps*: Sorry about the LO hating car rides :

How is everyone else doing in this terrible heat? We need rain ASAP!


----------



## Wiggler

OH came home with my calcium tablets earlier. THEY ARE HUGE!!! I hate chewable pills anyways, but they are the size on my daughter I swear it! :sick: x x x


----------



## nesSAH

Wiggler said:


> OH came home with my calcium tablets earlier. THEY ARE HUGE!!! I hate chewable pills anyways, but they are the size on my daughter I swear it! :sick: x x x

Oh, they are gigantic!! Bigger than my prenatals.
I take them with juice alone... I hate jumbo pills- :yuck:


----------



## Bumpblues82

rain??? u kidding nessah lol we hae had floods here in england near where i live lol heat would be nice!!


----------



## lch28

well my doctor said that i shouldn't up my dosage.. that the crinone doesn't actually rise your blood level it goes straight to your uterus and he was surprised that my progesterone level even rose at all... i really want to take more though


----------



## tlustica

Idk if u could but I take calcium chews because I LOATHE those nasty giant chewable tablets and mine taste kinda like a caramel. I have to take more than those giant ones but it sure is worth it to me lol


----------



## Wiggler

Mine are "fruit" flavoured :sick:


----------



## tlustica

Ugh like if the nausea isn't bad enough hahahaha then u gotta chew those damn things!


----------



## lch28

hmm. maybe i should take calcium. although if i take one more of anything a day i am going to go nuts


----------



## lch28

tlustica are you getting a scan this week? and where is leinzlove ?!!?


----------



## Wiggler

I can just about cope with all the meds i have to take now, but the one I am really not looking forward to is the iron suppliments, which knowing me won't be far off. The side affects are just awful :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Waiting to have emergency surgery,tube has ruptured :-( xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Cath, I hope surgery goes well and you recover quickly :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## lch28

oh cath im so sorry honey =[ i will be thinking of you


----------



## lch28

so far i am taking
progesterone 
thyroid med
prenatals - which are 2 huge giant pills a day and sometimes it gets stuck in my throat and oh my


----------



## Wiggler

I can't take prenatals, I tried with Dylan and Bethany and they always made me puke :sick: I just try to eat a bit healthier.

x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

I took prenatals while TTC but couldn't take them anymore first tri. They always made me puke and then I wasn't getting the benefits anyway!

I started taking gummy ones. They don't have as much of each vitamin and no calcium or iron, but at least they stay down. I supplement with calcium chews and now with (small) iron tablets.


----------



## Bumpblues82

I just read on face book that the lass who gave me shit over mcs house has flooded she's lost her telly n all sorts and it ruined her kitchen... That's karma for ya :)


----------



## Madrid98

Ich I can't advise you on whether you should take more or less progesterone. I never heard about the gel type but I guess there are all sorts of forms. 

I'm taking a lot of things myself. Calcium and vitamin D huge capsules (2 a day), prenatals, baby aspirin, progesterone and the injections daily. :wacko:

cath I'm so sorry to hear you need surgery. I wonder why they left it so long as to the tube to get ruptured. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I was thinking the same thing. Leinz where u at??


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sure she's just enjoying her dh holidays!


----------



## lch28

bumpblues can i ask what she did to you ?? karma is the best lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

just basically harrased me for a year or so as i fell out with my cousin over a status about my mc on fb and the girl in question joined the band wagon but shes a horrible peice of work told me to kill my self and that my babies were better off dead and so on


----------



## lch28

ew what a disgusting terrible thing to say. i am at a loss for words. glad her house flooded lol


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> ew what a disgusting terrible thing to say. i am at a loss for words. glad her house flooded lol

Ur a blueberry. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i know!!! YAY!! just last week i was a pea!


----------



## nesSAH

lol...blueberry- I get it now. How cute.

*Cath*: Thinking about you hun, praying the surgery went well are you are recovering well. :hugs:

*Bump*: Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee send us some rain!!!

So, my fellow iron/calcium pill pushers :haha: What routine do you use?
I take 2x of iron in the a.m. (on an empty stomach) and my prenatals/folic acid right before bed. 
I cheat with my calcium:shhh: and take it only twice a week... on the weekends only :o


----------



## lch28

i just read on my thyroid med not to take with iron..

but my pre natals have iron.

why don't doctors realize these things dammit?????


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! I've been away for a few days. I have been busy enjoying DH's vacation. By the time I make it to BNB I can't keep my eyes open. I will be back to normal after this weekend. I take the gummy prenatals, Fish Oil and B6.

I don't know what the Dr. did blood testing for. However, I'm assuming it all came back normal or he would've called me.

Cheryl: I'm very very devastated to hear about your scan! I felt very confident that this was a brand new pregnancy. I can't believe this! And I'm holding out hope that you'll see a miracle and not have reason for D&C! I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Tezzy: Dr.'s all say different things about trying again. Some say 1 cycle, some say 3 cycles and some say no need to wait at all. I never asked my Dr. after my MC because I didn't care what he thought. I wanted to try straight away. I figured my body would know what to do. I was devastated when my body wasn't ready before AF. But, I concieved the next cycle. I would definitley do what is right for you and look into it. I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Cath: That is such crap! I'm very sorry to hear about emergency surgery and ruptured tube. How could this have happened? When they caught it so soon? I'm sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:

Mrskg: I'm so happy to hear about your reassurance scan. :)

Bump: I hate people that are cruel. How is she still your FB friend? I would've definitley deleted her by now. Or is she related?

Snow: Having that GD testing is good. I'm happy they are monitoring you! Hopefully, this time you won't have it... but you'll be cared for if you do. :) That is great! I think you'll be more than good for flying in the second trimester! :) x

Krippy: YAYAY for December 5! :happydance: Oh, I can't wait to see your baby and hear your birth story! This is so exciting! :happydance:

Ich28: I'm sorry to hear about your thyroid. But, I'm also thinking its a very good thing you are being monitored. I feel so goooood about your bean! I know its hard not to worry and everything keeps adding on to make you do more of it. But, it all sounds good to me. I'm sure the Dr. would tell you if your progesterone level was a problem and would increase your intake or something. 

Madrid: Still thinking of you! Can't wait to hear about your scan thats coming up! :)

To whom I haven't mentioned, you aren't forgotten. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> i just read on my thyroid med not to take with iron..
> 
> but my pre natals have iron.
> 
> why don't doctors realize these things dammit?????

Maybe u can take them at different times? I'd call the pharmacist. If not I think u can get the gummy prenatals I don't think they have iron. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Glad ur back Leinz. We've missed you!! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

leinz missed you hun glad you are enjoying your vaca..
well i have to take iron because i carry a hemoglobin variant that can cause anemia.. ugh!!


----------



## seaweed eater

nesSAH said:


> So, my fellow iron/calcium pill pushers :haha: What routine do you use?
> I take 2x of iron in the a.m. (on an empty stomach) and my prenatals/folic acid right before bed.
> I cheat with my calcium:shhh: and take it only twice a week... on the weekends only :o

I also have my BP medication to take twice a day with food, so I take prenatal/BP pill with breakfast, calcium with lunch, and iron/BP pill with dinner. Were you instructed to take the iron on an empty stomach? Mine says to take it with a meal!
I forget the calcium sometimes, but I figure that's the least crucial...


----------



## snowangel187

well since you have to take them both, I'd just take one in the morning and one at night and when u see ur dr discuss it. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lenzi her profile is not hidden lol 

I'm sat in a theme park waiting while oh and ds go on a ride and there are like 6-7 heavily preg women next to me making me sad cause I want a big bump.. Big bump pretty much = baby :(


----------



## Krippy

lch28 said:


> i just read on my thyroid med not to take with iron..
> 
> but my pre natals have iron.
> 
> why don't doctors realize these things dammit?????

Take a deep breath hun! You can do this. Just take your thyroids meds in the morning at the same time everyday 1-2 hours before you eat or drink anything other than water. Then take your prentals, etc. in the evening with your dinner. I take my thyroid meds every morning at 6:30am, don't eat breakie until 8am or so, and then my prenatals at 6pm. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy- 16 WEEKS! Whoa! :happydance:

Bump- We'll all have big bumps soon! :happydance:

Ich28- Love Krippys advice! :)


----------



## lch28

krippy thanks so much. i am getting so overwhelmed lol. i set my alarm today to make sure to take my thyroid med same time. i woke up at 7 am, took it, went back to sleep and accidentally slept till 10 so i didn't eat till 10 15. i hope that that is okay.. 

oh em gee leinz almost 11 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when is your scan?!?!? by the way, i love your daughters name =D


----------



## nesSAH

seaweed eater said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> So, my fellow iron/calcium pill pushers :haha: What routine do you use?
> I take 2x of iron in the a.m. (on an empty stomach) and my prenatals/folic acid right before bed.
> I cheat with my calcium:shhh: and take it only twice a week... on the weekends only :o
> 
> I also have my BP medication to take twice a day with food, so I take prenatal/BP pill with breakfast, calcium with lunch, and iron/BP pill with dinner. Were you instructed to take the iron on an empty stomach? Mine says to take it with a meal!
> I forget the calcium sometimes, but I figure that's the least crucial...Click to expand...

I use *Palafer*...and it does say take on an empty stomach. I've never had any constipation even tho' I take two doses a day. It really works well with my system.


Welcome back *Leinzlove*!


----------



## lch28

my pre natal says to take on empty stomach, 2-3 hours after eating or 1 hour before.


----------



## lch28

Krippy i have a question, did you find out about your thyroid during pregnancy or had you already been taking the med? what do you think of my level? my tsh was 5.9 . does this seem crazy high to you?


----------



## Madrid98

nesSAH said:


> So, my fellow iron/calcium pill pushers :haha: What routine do you use?
> I take 2x of iron in the a.m. (on an empty stomach) and my prenatals/folic acid right before bed.
> I cheat with my calcium:shhh: and take it only twice a week... on the weekends only :o

The calcium and vitamin D I have to take it twice a day so I take it morning and night. Baby aspirin and prenatals also in the morning. And the injections around 10am every day.:winkwink:

Welcome back leinz!! I can't wait until Tuesday too.


----------



## Krippy

lch28 said:


> Krippy i have a question, did you find out about your thyroid during pregnancy or had you already been taking the med? what do you think of my level? my tsh was 5.9 . does this seem crazy high to you?

I developed a thyroid problem after my pregnancy with my angel, RJ. Thyroid problems and pregnancy often go hand in hand bc of the hormones. I had post partum thyroiditis. I was hyper for a few months and now I am hypo but I may also have an auto-immune disorder called Hashimoto's that causes my thyroid to be hypo. My endo is still observing me and figuring out what I have...It is all about watching the trends of your levels. 

I don't think 5.9 is crazy high as the cut of is 3...I know of a girl whose thyroid level was 11 in early pregnancy and had her meds adjusted and she and the baby are doing fine. Mine were 11.9 when I had my miscarriage and it only took 4 weeks on the meds for them to be adjusted back to normal. It can be overwhelming but the key is that you on the meds, your doctors caught the change and the first tri is the most important time to be on them as the baby does not develop its own thyroid until 12 weeks. I have my levels checked every 4 weeks to make sure as well! Hope that helps...Please ask if you have any other questions! :)


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Krippy- 16 WEEKS! Whoa! :happydance:
> 
> Bump- We'll all have big bumps soon! :happydance:
> 
> Ich28- Love Krippys advice! :)

Thanks doll! I can't believe I am this far already! I have been feeling movement too so it has been amazing! :) How are you?

Here are my bump pics from Friday, 16 weeks! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 2









16 weeks !.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lch28

beautiful bump hun!! i am jealous!! i can't wait to get a bump! at 16 weeks i was just beginning to show. that is a relief that it is not too too high. i just hope it doesn't cause a mc =[ my doc is really confident plus i have made it to 7 weeks. i just wish my next appointment was sooner, it is not for 3 1/2 weeks.. =[ i hate waiting. its so hard! i just hope the meds work for me. they said they check it every 6 weeks. i am taking 50mcg levothyroxine. do you think i should request to have it checked sooner ? in case i need to up my dosage?? i am wondering if i got it from pregnancy, because with my angel baby i got it checked three times and it was normal. i didn't carry to term and went into early labor at 23 weeks . maybe i got it after that?


----------



## sevilla24

Krippy - awesome bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

any bump pics sevilla? i love to see bumps lol


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Sevilla! I am loving my bump right now too! 

Ich: If you would feel better having your levels checked every 4 weeks then request it for sure. Don't be afraid to ask for what you want hun...

It could be post partum thyroiditis. I had my thyroid checked during and after RJ and my levels were normal too. I would request to be referred to an endocrinologist if you haven't been already. They are specialists with thyroid disease and they will be able to diagnose you further. :)


----------



## lch28

thanks hun will do that because i really don't understand much about it. so whens the gender scan?!!??!


----------



## Krippy

My detailed scan in July 25th but we are staying team yellow again. Everything about this pregnancy is going to be known even the birthday so we are trying to keep at least one thing a surprise! :)


----------



## tlustica

Ich- I wish!! But my coworker is further along and has the same midwife and says I won't get another till my gender scan which most likely is not for another 2 months ahhh:( hahaha
Cath-I'm so sorry for everything ur going through and I'm sending hugs xoxo 
Krippy-ur bump is so stinkin adorable!!! Love it!!
Seaweed- I am in LOVE with the gummies!!! I took them ttc and then ran out and had to substitute for the "normal" kind and I absolutely despise them. Empty stomach im guaranteed to get pukey and full stomach I'm guaranteed to still get nauseous. I insist on finishing this expensive bottle tho hahaha. If I can remember the name of the gummies they actually had higher doses of folic acid, all the same iron and other vitamins at similar dosages and added dha and they tasted so dang good I looked forward to them like candy;)
Leinz- yay ur back!! It's just plain weird without u!! Haha


----------



## snowangel187

Krippy said:


> My detailed scan in July 25th but we are staying team yellow again. Everything about this pregnancy is going to be known even the birthday so we are trying to keep at least one thing a surprise! :)

I have an ultrasound that day too and will find out the gender. I would stay team yellow but dh really wants to know and since we have one child now I feel it would be easier to prepare her for a brother or sister. And maybe help her transition her from spoiled brat to big sister. :rofl: 

But next baby I plan to stay team yellow. Whether dh likes it or not. :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have my 6 week scan tomorrow well 21 hrs time lol!! ill be 5 weeks and 5 days hoping ill be far enough on to see a hb! x


----------



## Bumpblues82

just had a play with doppler and found the arteries lol


----------



## nesSAH

*Krippy*: We have our scans on the same day! I'm having my 8 week scan then. It is awesome being team yellow/green :yellow:
Is this your first? 

*Bumps*: :dance: for an early scan. Just relax and enjoy it. Looking forward to hearing your good news...pray it all goes fantastic :D


----------



## nesSAH

*Cath*: Thinking of you hun. Pray you are recovering well :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

This is my second child. Our son was stillborn almost a year ago and we were team yellow with him too.


----------



## nesSAH

Awww... sorry for your loss hun. You are gonna have a beautiful bundle come this December :).... I'm jealous, always wanted to have a holiday baby :D


----------



## nesSAH

*Tlustica, Madrid98, Seaweed Eater, SnowAngel, Bumpblues82 *: Good luck ladies on your upcoming scans this week :dance:

Keep us posted. Praying you all have lovely scans!


----------



## Wiggler

MW rang me today, 10 days until my booking in appointment!!! (although I have to ring her after my scan so that might change) x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow Krippy, your bump looks awesome! :flower:

So exciting to see everyone moving through first and into second tri. Each week is so huge at that stage...there is so much incredible development happening with the baby!

Can't wait to hear about the scans this week. :hugs: Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## lch28

wow so many scans this week!! tlustica are you in the U.S? they usually always offer a nuchal scan to do testing and such at 12 weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm with Tlustica. I won't have another scan until my gender scan either. Thats when they do all the testing. I have an appt. on July 17, but my Dr. will just use a doppler and listen to the HB. 

I will then have a growth scan in the third trimester. And as long as everything remains uncomplicated that'll be it for scans. 

KRIPPY: I just love your bump! WOW! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear about all your scans, ladies! 

Please let me know if I've forgotten a scan or Dr. Appt.

Cath, Tezzy & Cheryl: Your in my thoughts. Hoping all things considering you are being good to yourselves. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i have an appointment at 10 weeks.. hoping the doppler will work then. do you ladies think it will? with sophia they didn't try till 12 weeks so not sure what to expect


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies. So today I went out with some friends for brunch and I finally got comments on my bump. It's finally here! Seemed like eternity.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: It didn't work with DD at 10w5d. I had another scan. Maybe you'll get another scan if it doesn't like I did. Luckily this time my first trimester has been uncomplicated. I had more scans with DD, because I developed a blood clot at 8 weeks.

I will be 13 weeks at my next appointment. So, I'm thinking doppler will work for sure. I haven't picked up anything on my Sololine B... but I have cushion.

babyfeva: Yay for your bump! I can't wait until mine starts! :)


----------



## tlustica

Oh Ich I hope ur right but I'm pretty sure its like leinz said..I don't think I have my testing until 20 weeks and unless I have any problems I prolly won't get my next scan till the gender scan.
I'm excited for tomorrow tho...I woke up this morn and my bump is like completely gone...its weird. I know bumps fluctuate but its still weird...worries me a lil. Lost quite a bit of weight too...had gained almost 8 lbs and lost 10 now...lower than prepregnancy and I'm eating constantly. We shall see tomorrow I guess?


----------



## tlustica

Congrats on ur bump babyfeva!!!:)


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies I failed my glucose test.. :cry: Going for the 3hr test tomorrow, but guaranteed I'll fail that too.. Now that my ms is gone and I can "eat" I can't eat what I want... Booooo.

Plus side. More ultrasounds. Induction date set in stone.. hopefully I find that out on the 11th.


----------



## Leinzlove

Tlustica: Don't be to worried about disapearing bump. Alot of it could've been bloat, and a lot of women in thier first pregnancy don't show until later in pregnancy. Can't wait to hear how well your Midwife appt. goes. :)

MADRID98: YAY! Scan day is tomorrow! :happydance:

SnowAngel: Ahh, sorry to hear of GD complications again. They are catching it early and you'll be well monitored. Those are great pluses! And the extra scans! :) I wonder when you'll be induced! December? or January?


----------



## nesSAH

*SnowAngel*: Sorry about that... but I'm with Leinz, it's good they are on top of it and making sure you get the best outcome.

*tlustica*: Aww... not sure what it means, but it could just be that you have gas...again like Leinz says.
Also, don't worry about weight loss, you will be fine. With DD I lost about 20lbs in total. Your bump is basically soaking everything from you- which is good and also means you need to keep eating healthy :)

Hehehe, glad to have *Leinzlove* back.

Hope everyone is off to a great start for the week.


----------



## Leinzlove

Neesah: How are you holding up?


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so glad in nearly dinner time. I can't wait for tomorrow but at the same time I'm terrified!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hoping and praying it all goes great, Madrid! This is a new pregnancy, with a totally different outcome! :hugs:

Bump: Any update on your scan? Can't wait to hear how wonderful it goes. :)


----------



## nesSAH

I'm actually not too bad...think I have a bit of a sore throat & mild flu... DD has it last week. My voice is gone now :(

Still _NO_ symptoms, trying not to worry... I'm usually doubling over with MS by now based on past experiences.

How are you doing? How are your symptoms? 
You are almost at the end of your 1st tri!!! :yipee: Just so glad to be sharing the journey with you and the other ladies


----------



## nesSAH

Madrid98 said:


> I'm so glad in nearly dinner time. I can't wait for tomorrow but at the same time I'm terrified!!

:hugs: Get a good night rest and come tell us all about it tomorrow. Praying it goes well.

Did all you ladies with early scans get the transvaginal US?


----------



## Leinzlove

Try not to worry to much, NeeSAH. 5 weeks is early for symptoms, hun! And every pregnancy is different. :hugs: I wish you felt better, the flu and sore throat could also be masking some symptoms.

AFM: I think my symptoms really picked up this week. Maybe a peak, I've hit? It started with me going to the loo twice at night and now its four times. I don't allow myself any liquids 3 hours prior to bed, unless I need a very small amount of water. It is something. My boobs are still sore and I have some cramping and extreme fatigue.

I'm also very excited about being here and pregnant! I love sharing my journey with everyone. I met you all on my journey for baby #2. :happydance:

I've also been thinking names...

Jason Wyatt for a boy. :) & Bella Marie for a girl. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I got a transvaginal US at 9w2d. Dr. tried adominal but all we saw was a blurry blob. (My Dr.'s equipment is old, though.) 

Usually adominal works after 8 weeks.


----------



## Madrid98

nesSAH said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad in nearly dinner time. I can't wait for tomorrow but at the same time I'm terrified!!
> 
> :hugs: Get a good night rest and come tell us all about it tomorrow. Praying it goes well.
> 
> Did all you ladies with early scans get the transvaginal US?Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll try to get the kids into bed earlier than usual too. 

I don't because the docs told me last time that my uterus is sort of sitting at the front so they can see more when they do it in my abdomen.


----------



## Bumpblues82

well had my scan and i know its a bit blurry cause i zoomed in on it a bit after i took a pic lol but its there and it has a heart beat it was seen abdominally so no internal needed which the nurse said was really good.. i have another scan in 2 weeks on the 17th on my wedding anniversary :) oh and so far as they can see theres only 1 in there! xx:happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

I love your boy's name leinz. I had names the first pregnancy but then we've never discussed it again after the loss and the subsequent losses. I have my favourite one though.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, adominal works for you Madrid at 6 weeks? I wonder why it doesn't for me? Does it mean my uterus sits further back or something? Maybe because I have more cushion?

And also for Bump? WOW! Very good news at the scan today! Yay for seeing little bean! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats bump!!! excellent news!!


----------



## Madrid98

I do have my own cushion too leinz, lol but maybe yours is at the back. You did say before than you don't show until later and that's another clue that it may be at the back. I showed very early not with my dd but with my ds it was shocking. I remember people kept wondering if I was going to have twins. Then the 12wks scan showed they were wrong :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

im happy i saw a heart beat for a the first bit we thought it was too early till i asked if it was and she said no its there and showed us!


----------



## Bumpblues82

dunno if its a good sign but allthe ones ive lost ive had to have an internal at this stage but with my son i didnt.. and i was same amount along and the pics look identical! and saw a hb with son too :) ill post a pic of my sons and you will see what i mean!


----------



## Leinzlove

That must be it... I wonder if that means it'll take longer to hear HB via doppler. And that totally makes sense why I'm not starting to show yet with number 2.

Now I feel bad. I totally thought my SIL was lying when she said she had 6 week scan adominal showing HB.

I'm so envious... my 9 week showed just blurry blob. Couldn't see HB at all. I was scared I had MMC again. I even asked the Dr. if everything was ok. He said, he didn't know yet. Did the swab testing they do. I was white as a sheet and crying. Then got transvaginal US that showed everything perfectly.


----------



## Madrid98

If your uterus is sitting at the back it'll take you longer to hear the hb with the doppler too. Many women hear it from around 10wks but women with retroverted uterus have to wait a bit longer. 
The main thing is that you saw and heard the hb at your scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpblues82

my sons scan at 5 weeks 5 days!


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yes Madrid, I'm happy. Just curious.

Do you think this Scan equipment looks old? That may be part of it?

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/Snapshot26-20-201212-35PM.png


----------



## Wiggler

Beautiful names Leinz :cloud9:

Bump - Lovey scan piccy!

x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

wiggler that last one is the one i had of my son at 5+5 just showing you all how similar it is to the one i had today! both were done abdominally and both saw a hb!


----------



## Madrid98

It does look oldish yes. I'm sure it has something to do with the equipment because last pregnancy when I was waiting for my scan for over an hour eventually she took me to a room which had an old machine; the first thing she was warning about the old machine giving probably a not so clear picture.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i love looking at my bump n scan pics from aiden x


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Madrid.

Bump: I also love looking at old scan pics. :) Takes you back and makes you remember how fast 9 months is.


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer but only when u havnt got to worry about it then it goes really slow!!


----------



## Leinzlove

The first trimester always takes the longest, I think. The wait for my first scan was awful... that was at 9w2d. I thought it felt like 9 months itself.


----------



## Wiggler

I want my scan :brat: Aaaargh, oh well, ringing the MW tomorrow afternoon to chase it up if I don't hear by then. I just wanna know everything is OK with my beany :( x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I can't wait for you to have it scheduled. How long do you think it'll take to get one?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure, I think once they call me it will be within a few days of that, but no idea when they will call. The referal was marked as urgent, so hopefully I should be scanned this week. Just all this waiting is driving me mad. I'm still having the MC nightmares every night and I am exausted, I am hoping they will calm down once I know everything is OK with my little munchkin. x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

im sure it will be fine wiggler xx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats bump blues xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks x


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks *Leinzlove*!
*Wiggler*! I pray it happens soon!

*Bumps*: :yipee: Awesome news hun, congrats!!

Wow at getting an abdominal scan so early *Bumps* and *Madrid*. I definitely have a tilted uterus, so it might be harder to get a read.


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, the waiting to know is maddening. I hope they have a date, when you call them tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

whats diff between team green n yellow??


----------



## Bumpblues82

cant wait till my ticker says 24 weeks!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Team yellow and green is the same thing. I've just went with Team Green in this thread. Because I can't change the tickers on the front to yellow.

Do you plan on finding out the gender, bump? I can't wait to change the color of your ticker....


----------



## lch28

great news bump! so happy for you!! 

leinz i love your names.. =] 

i think my whole pregnancy ill be full of worry.. with the low progesterone/hypothyroid i am worried about mc, once i hit 12 weeks ill be worried about my incompetent cervix. i think the only part i won't be worried is once i hit 36 weeks and they take out my cerclage. needless to say we have decided after our rainbow to wait a good few years.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: In truth you will worry for the rest of your life. It starts from the moment of conception. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

haha i am sure you are right :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm not sure lol Neil wants to just cause its easier to buy stuff but I think I'd like a surprise :)


----------



## Wiggler

I text the MW, she said if I don't hear from the hospital today I should ring themin the morning to get my scan date. Eeek! So excited! :happydance: x x x


----------



## lch28

aww yay!!! that is great! 

i could never be team yellow =[ i admire anyone who can. last time at my twelve week i was going crazy. i was like can you tell? can you guess? can you see it?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?! lol


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> aww yay!!! that is great!
> 
> i could never be team yellow =[ i admire anyone who can. last time at my twelve week i was going crazy. i was like can you tell? can you guess? can you see it?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?! lol

DD was like that at my 12 weeks scan she just turned 4. :rofl: it was hilarious. She's like is it a girl or a boy? The tech said well its too early and baby isn't sitting right. And dd says no really is it a girl or a boy? She wasnt taking I don't know for an answer. :rofl:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!! Scan went ok I guess. I had both internal and abdominal. With the internal we could see only the sac and pole but with the external we saw also the baby and hb. I'm still worried because this is what losses do to us. I have to go back on Friday next week and by then I'll know for sure if it's going ahead or not.


----------



## seaweed eater

Madrid98 said:


> Hi all!! Scan went ok I guess. I had both internal and abdominal. With the internal we could see only the sac and pole but with the external we saw also the baby and hb. I'm still worried because this is what losses do to us. I have to go back on Friday next week and by then I'll know for sure if it's going ahead or not.

You saw the HB! That is great!! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

snowangel that is adorable! i bet she is so excited to be a big sis! does she have a preference of gender :haha:

madrid so glad you saw a hb


----------



## nesSAH

Awesome news Madrid :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid, You saw a HB! :happydance: Did they take measurements? 

AFM: I finally found baby via doppler! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

She took measurements but didn't tell me at all. She said it was looking right for how early I am. 

Well done with the doppler!!


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> snowangel that is adorable! i bet she is so excited to be a big sis! does she have a preference of gender :haha:
> 
> madrid so glad you saw a hb

Oh yes! It has to be a baby sister, because she "doesn't like boys and she will send it back!" :rofl: and dh said something similar if this was another girl. :rofl: :rofl: I on the other hand am ok with either gender. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Oh and in other news. Did my 3hr glucose test today the third blood draw the lady blew my vein. My arm is swelled and killing me. :cry: so I've been icing it and trying to rest this afternoon.


----------



## lch28

aww snownangel she sounds so cute. leinz thats awesome!

so im freaking out cause my mom needed help cleaning, and i lifted her huge, heavy vacuum up the steps..


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinz! Yay doppler!! That's wonderful :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I hate when they do that! They did that to me taking my blood so I could get the epidural with DD, that I never got. Then they did that getting the first OB panel with Little Dragon. The bruise it leaves looks terrible. I hope its not causing you to much pain. :hugs:

Madrid: Well, thats not nice. What kind of reassurance is it? If they don't tell you measurements. I definitley am glad there was a HB. Can't wait for next Friday... Hopefully, they'll tell you measurements then.


----------



## Madrid98

They think that seeing a baby with a hb should be more than enough for reassurance. They see so many women like me that they aren't as sensitive as they should, I think, to our personal circumstances. Even if I knew the measurements it won't change a thing leinz.


----------



## Bumpblues82

They told me mine Is 2.3mm :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid: I'm sorry you will worry the whole first trimester. And more sorry that you've had so much heartbreak. I'm glad you have the progesterone and test results to help ease some. The measurements wouldn't make a difference, but still they should atleast tell you them. Do they turn the scan screen away from you? I've heard of some doing that and thats just terrible.

My Dr. didn't tell me measurements in mm. He just said I was measuring 9w2d.

Deffinitley good news Bump! :happydance:


----------



## sevilla24

Hey Ladies!

Congrats on all of the scans, heartbeats, dopplers, appointments etc!!!! :happydance: Every once in awhile I take a step back and think about how blessed I am to be in this pregnancy forum to begin with, because for so long I was stalking the TTC forums!! :cloud9:

*ICH*, I completely get it about the worrying. Maybe you remember I also suffer from IC... and I am currently smack dab in the middle of the "danger zone". I think that when I pass the danger zone (if my cervix remains unchanged) I will feel better.... but I am sure I will still worry. After having been on bed rest with a short/funneling cervix with DD, I assumed I would go through it again.... SO FAR everything looks great. If I make it through this pregnancy with no issues, it will be a miracle and I will want EVERYONE to know that it is possible to go on to have a successful pregnancy. But, let's not get ahead of ourselves... I still have some weeks to go and I don't want to jinx myself :blush:

*Madrid* :happydance: hooray for HB!!!!

*snowangel* your story made me smile :haha:

Update: I just had another one of my weekly ultrasounds today and things continue to look good. As with DD, I have an overflowing envelope of ultrasound pictures... I guess it's one good thing that comes out of needing to be monitored so closely!! It's funny to watch the baby get bigger each week in pictures


----------



## sevilla24

*seaweed eater* - when I first started following Leinz' journal you were 15 weeks.... now you are almost 30!!!!! Eeeeeek can you believe it!?!?!?


----------



## lch28

sevilla i hope that this pregnancy everything goes great for you hun.. you get weekly u/s?????


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: I'm so happy your ultrasounds are looking good! :) Yay for all the beautiful pictures of baby...

The picture I really want is a 2D side profile. I'm going to ask the tech for one.


----------



## seaweed eater

sevilla24 said:


> *seaweed eater* - when I first started following Leinz' journal you were 15 weeks.... now you are almost 30!!!!! Eeeeeek can you believe it!?!?!?

Yes and no!! I'm definitely thrilled to pieces. It's a real blessing to have made it this far and I can't wait to meet baby :happydance:

How does it feel being halfway?! I'm so glad your scans are looking good...how amazing to be able to see the weekly progression! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies just in from the hospital thot they were going to confirm my mc but I saw a heartbeat I'm measuring a 5mm and I'm 6 wks pg :) so shocked..xx

They think I miscarried early on then fell pg straight away... I'm so chuffed..xx


----------



## Wiggler

Soooo happy for you hun!!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks in total shock getting another scan in 2 wks. X


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the next 2 weeks fly by until you see your miracle beany again!

Well after all the hassle this morning the MW pulled some strings and my scan is tomorrow morning! :cloud9: I can't wait, but I am terrified at the same time. My mum is coming up to watchc the kids while I am in there x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brill Hun so exciting xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cheryl we are both 6 weeks and both have a scan on 17th :)


----------



## Mrskg

Great news on scans everyone :thumbup:

:hugs: Madrid I know it'll be hard not to worry xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Leinzlove said:


> Madrid: I'm sorry you will worry the whole first trimester. And more sorry that you've had so much heartbreak. I'm glad you have the progesterone and test results to help ease some. The measurements wouldn't make a difference, but still they should atleast tell you them. Do they turn the scan screen away from you? I've heard of some doing that and thats just terrible.
> 
> My Dr. didn't tell me measurements in mm. He just said I was measuring 9w2d.

Things don't work the same in the UK than in the US. For instance we don't get blood tests to check our levels until we have our antenatal booking. There are many factors that affect how much info you'll get at your scan appointment. Yesterday I had two doctors with me because one was a trainee and the other one is the head of the department. As I was having the scan she was training her because the one that was doing everything was the trainee and the other one was directing her on what she was seeing in the screen, how to zoom, etc, etc. So, to a certain extent it was different to my previous experiences.

At the beginning they are the only ones who see the screen and then they turn it so that you can have a look too. I've always had the chance to see as they did their checks but this one (I guess due to her lack of experience) didn't turn the screen at all. Only when I was having the abdominal and they saw the baby and the hb that her manager said to her to turn it and let me see. She insisted actually so that I could look at it properly and that's when she took measurements but left straight away. Once she left me with the trainee she didn't say anything; no word about measurements or anything and I was so overwhelmed about the whole thing after being waiting over an hour in the waiting area that I was just happy with what I got.


----------



## Madrid98

Mrskg said:


> Great news on scans everyone :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: Madrid I know it'll be hard not to worry xxxx

Happy 7 weeks mrs!! I've missed you! Hope you've been well all this time. 

I know you can understand very well what I'm going through.:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Madrid x not been great at all choked with cold an being sick all the time :cry: feeling really sorry for myself xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Oh dear! I'm so sorry to hear that!! Did you get the scan date after all or are you waiting until next week to book it?


----------



## Mrskg

My scan date is 16th July so not too long to wait x


----------



## Madrid98

So it's the Monday after mine!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah mad to think you'll have had 2 before I've even had one lol x don't know how I'll cope waiting from then till 12 week one though might have to try sneak one in somehow not sure we can afford a private one though :wacko: xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Actually I didn't want to have the one yesterday so early. I said to my gp to book it for this Friday but the didn't even ask!!! I don't like early scans. I've beed damaged by what happened to me in my previous pregnancy with the 6wks scan that showed nothing but the sac; not even the f pole and y sac. :cry: The wait from that scan to the next one was horrible horrible.


----------



## Mrskg

Totally get that Madrid esp when we know things can still go wrong x I'm same with my scan I will be 8+5 an in jan we saw baby with hb at that point but must have stopped soon after so not sure how much reassurance this one will be but there was a prob with sac last time so I'm hoping if all looks perfect it will help me a bit x


----------



## CherylC3

Bump tht is great Hun how exciting..xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Cheryl, what exciting news!! :happydance: So happy for you!


----------



## Krippy

That is such a miracle and blessing Cheryl! Congrats!


----------



## nesSAH

*Cheryl!* Congrats again hun! It's your miracle baby!


----------



## nesSAH

*Wiggler*: Wow! You've got some skills of persuasion :haha: Exciting! Keep us posted tomorrow.

*Mrskg*: congrats on the scan date... July is here already!!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks nessah 12 more sleeps :happydance: if I survive that long with this :sick: xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have 13 sleeps till my scan lol


----------



## Mrskg

Anyone from uk on anti sickness meds? If so what one an is it helping? X


----------



## Leinzlove

CHERYL, OMG CHERYL!!! I'm off my chair dancing! I'm just so happy! This is the best news ever! I can't believe what you've had to go through. But, I'm so happy for the happy outcome! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We are bump buddies, and I'll be changing my signature again! :) I'm also pleased to be putting you up a ticker! I was waiting on this scan for you today, to add your angel... But instead theres a baby! Oh, I just can't stop going on and on. This has made my day! :) Congratulations! :) Happy 6 weeks, SWEET PEA! :happydance:

Madrid: How awful not being able to see the screen? Did they atleast point out the HB right away? The waiting to know all is ok, is awful! Anyways, 9 more sleeps for you and you'll being seeing your beautiful baby again! I truly pray for you everyday, hun! Your strength to get through each day and that this time you are carrying your forever baby. :hugs:

Wiggler: This thread is just loaded with good news this week! :) I'm so happy you are getting your scan tomorrow. I can't wait to hear all about it. It's gonna be great! :happydance: Oh yeah, its good that I've found you on FB! :) I would recognize your beautiful daughter almost anywhere. :)

Mrskg: It is very good to see you! I'm sorry to hear that you are sick. I hope it passes soon and you find relief. :hugs: This is exciting... you are now a blueberry! Happy 7 weeks! And only 12 days till your scan! Seems like forever, but I hope it goes quick! I feel so good about this being your forever bean. :) I pray for you everyday hun, and truly wish and hope that this time is different. :hugs:

SEAWEED aka S: Hey hun... wanted to update you on LTOTH as I haven't seen her here on BNB but we happen to be friends on FB. As we both discovered we live like 30 minutes from each other. Anyways, she is now 27 weeks and having a baby girl, whom she plans on naming Sophia. Everything is going great with her. :) I'm so excited that you are approaching 30 weeks! :happydance: Won't be long before you meet your son. :) S, 3 days... 3 days until you'll see your baby! :)

NeeSAH: How are you feeling, hun? You'll be loaded down with all kinds of symptoms very soon. :) 

Bump: 13 sleeps! :) Hopefully, that goes fast. :hugs: Happy 6 weeks! Sweetpea! :happydance:

AFM: I didn't find the baby on the doppler. What I found was the placenta. But, I won't be giving up and I know I'm looking in the right place. My next appt. is also July 17. However, I think I'm done with scans until the gender at about 18-20wks. I will hear the HB via doppler though. And I'm looking forward to starting the second trimester in two weeks. 

Everyone says something different... 12wks, 13wks, 14wks. I'm going with 13+3. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove that made me :cry: thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for the update on Ltoth...I was wondering where she went! :thumbup: Awesome to hear all is going well!

It's actually 2 days until the scan :shy: not a big thing to correct, but yep, the 6th! Can't wait.

So excited that you are so close to the 2nd trimester. :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

S, that is huge correction! But 2 days is so much better than 3. :happydance: I can't wait to hear how much LO is weighing. Probably a big boy I'm thinking about 4lbs. :) 

I bet the grandparents are getting super excited... So soon and they'll be meeting thier first Grandson! :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well ms is back lol urgh! Anyhow lol When I had my scan they were lovely they said don't worry if we don't say anything straight away but as soon as they saw the sack they said then they pointed out the baby and then I asked if it was too early for a hb and she turned screen around and said no there is a hb and showed me x


----------



## Bumpblues82

just depressed myself looking at puchchairs :/


----------



## Leinzlove

puchchairs?


----------



## lch28

cheryl that is just amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must be so happy honey


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies it's been a proper rollercoaster but very happy... On countdown till the 17th for my next scan..xx

Leinzlove sorry for messing with ur signature Hun. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh no... Cheryl! I love you messing with my signature! I can't wait to change it for everyone of my TTC friends! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

2 hours 45 mins to gooooooooooo :D x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Wiggler! I'll try to get on here and check for your update when I wake up. It's a little after 2am here and I'm on my way to bed. But, if I'm running late or you haven't updated yet. I'll surely be around to hear how wonderful it went.

The inlaws are taking my little family to the zoo this morning. Along with my BIL, SIL and my little nephew. So... this should be interesting. I'm worried about it being to hot. As it's been in the 100's here. However, they said we'd go in the morning and come back if it gets to hot. So, we'll see.

Feeling pretty good... got the stretchy tummy thing going on here.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I love the stretchy tummy, I don't get it often anymore though :(

A morning at the zoo sounds lovely, have lovely time hun, and have a good sleep :hugs:

I'll update as soon as my mum leaves, we are going out for lunch later as a late birthday thing after the scan. No idea where yet though :haha: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw so excited for u wiggler..xx

Leinzlove enjoy the zoo.. Wish we had nice weather here. X


----------



## tlustica

Bump: ur scan is beautiful!! So happy for u!!

Madrid: that's great u saw the hb!!! That's a GREAT sign!!:)

Snowangel: that's so cute how excited she is!! Haha I love how she'll send it back :rofl: sry about ur poor arm:(

Cheryl- Omg!!!! What fabulous news!!!!!!! Congrats!!!

Wiggler-ur scans today!!!! Yay!!!

Leinz- hope the zoo was fun!!!

So ladies I had my second mw appt on Monday. It was short and simple...hb was 155 and apparently way stronger and easier to find than usual. Now I do have a question for u ladies...so according to the dating at my scan that dated me 8w1d according to that I was 12w4d on Monday but for some reason the mw said she had me at 12w6d. I didn't notice it or I would've asked but dp brought it up later. I know its only two days and I'm prolly being silly but is it possible I could move ahead without her doin a scan to check or did she prolly just miscount?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lenzi pushchair= stroller lol


----------



## tlustica

Oh and any other ladies end up with pregnancy acne?? I havent had acne like this since middle school and all my acne medicine seems just just dry it out:(


----------



## snowangel187

tlustica said:


> Bump: ur scan is beautiful!! So happy for u!!
> 
> Madrid: that's great u saw the hb!!! That's a GREAT sign!!:)
> 
> Snowangel: that's so cute how excited she is!! Haha I love how she'll send it back :rofl: sry about ur poor arm:(
> 
> Cheryl- Omg!!!! What fabulous news!!!!!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Wiggler-ur scans today!!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Leinz- hope the zoo was fun!!!
> 
> So ladies I had my second mw appt on Monday. It was short and simple...hb was 155 and apparently way stronger and easier to find than usual. Now I do have a question for u ladies...so according to the dating at my scan that dated me 8w1d according to that I was 12w4d on Monday but for some reason the mw said she had me at 12w6d. I didn't notice it or I would've asked but dp brought it up later. I know its only two days and I'm prolly being silly but is it possible I could move ahead without her doin a scan to check or did she prolly just miscount?


We're u moved at ur first dating scan by two days? Because most drs don't change ur actual due date from ur lmp unless ur measuring 8 days or more off. 2 days really isn't a big difference I'd say she's going by ur last period or just miscounted. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Anybody know how to post a video??


----------



## CherylC3

My skin is really spotty... My back is bad and my face feels so oily. X


----------



## snowangel187

I wanted to share some fireworks from our house.. 



Not sure how to post the actual video, but hopefully this link works.. :flower:
https://s777.photobucket.com/albums/yy54/snowangel187/?action=view&current=fireworksvideo.mp4
 



Attached Files:







fireworks2.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 0









fireworks1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wiggler

Scan was amazing, didn't get a piccy but beany is perfect and my EDD has changed to 14th Feb :cloud9: I am so happy! x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

aww valentines baby!! glad it went well xx

ive just went from watchinng scan vids on you tube to like conception to birth development things to memorial ones :/ aiden walked in and i was crying and he asked why so i said i was sad at all the babies that go to the sky and i let him watch the vid i made for emma! im now so so scared im gonna loose this one as i dunno what i will do if i will try again or just give up as theres no more routes to take this is last chance saloon! :( wish i could just skip ahead to when im like 20 weeks! or even 17 so ican feel it moving!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

everytime some one says something about the pregnancy like are you gonna find out sex ect my first thought is prob not gonna get that far! my brain has programmed me to think negativly as it hurts a fraction less when its expected :/ when i was preg with aiden i didnt think for one sec that anything would happen and bought a tiny hat at about 6 weeks! i cant even look at baby clothes without thinking that i prob wont need them and i was thinking about the spare room last night that we were gonna have to re do it as its a nursery at the moment :/ no matter how hard i try and think positive i just cant i know i have the progesterone and the biobsy i had is meant to help them stick but untill i get to feel it move i wont relax at all! thats if i get that far! then ill be stressing about still birth and pre term labour!! after loosing 6 i find it hard to entertain the thought that this one is any diff and just wondering how long it will be this time! my bday party is in aug even though im 30 on sunday as im having a joint one and when ppl who are going have found out they keep sayine that i wont be able to drink and my thought are well i prob will by then! help!!


----------



## nesSAH

Yay! *Wiggler*... great news on your Valentine baby :D

*tlustica*: Sorry, don't know much about pregancy acne

*Leinz*: enjoy your day at the Zoo

*Bumps*: :hugs:
It is the hormones and stress talking. Let your DS help you through.... use his own story to gather strength and believe you can do it.... keep the faith and I know you are gonna have a beautiful bundle next February. Hang in there hun... we all get days like this when we worry and just stress over the unknown :hugs:

Oh, MS is here!!! :sick:


----------



## snowangel187

My "bump" pic from last week. 13weeks3days. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







13wks3days.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Awww :cloud9: 

It will take ages until I get a proper bump, my tummy is so fat :rofl: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol same here wiggler!! 

cute bump snow angel! i was huge by 13 weeks with my son most of my oh family didnt know and i went to a wedding and the grooms mother commented on my bump oops lol!! i deffo couldnt get into jeans! by the time i was 38 weeks i couldnt see my feet and wore odd shoes once haha!


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad to hear about scans and appointments going so well!! :happydance:

tlustica, what acne medication are you using? Many of them are considered unsafe for pregnancy as far as I know -- of course some more so than others.


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinzlove said:


> S, that is huge correction! But 2 days is so much better than 3. :happydance: I can't wait to hear how much LO is weighing. Probably a big boy I'm thinking about 4lbs. :)
> 
> I bet the grandparents are getting super excited... So soon and they'll be meeting thier first Grandson! :happydance:

:lol: 4 lbs! I think I would faint! I'm just hoping for average sized. And yes our parents are definitely getting excited. I can't believe it's July already...when I told people my due date they used to say "Oh, you've got a while then" but now it's always "Wow, I didn't think you were that far along" or "Hmm, that's coming up soon!" I also had my first dream about labor last night. Crazy times. :wacko: Can't wait for all the rest of you to move through the trimesters...many more of you will start feeling movements soon...so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 30 weeks hun! 3/4 of the way through! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 8 weeks to you...halfway through first tri!! So glad your scan went so well :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

well seing as i might never get to share a bump from a current preg ill share my ones from aiden :)


this is 8 wks and 15 wks

thats 28 weeks

and that was 38 weeks :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

think ill bow out of bnb for a while ill pop on after my 8 week scan and let you know how it went but i cant be doing with ppl thinking im being insensitive on purpose xx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Really sorry you are feeling down, bumpblues. Taking some time off BnB can be a good idea sometimes. Please take good care of yourself ok?


----------



## nesSAH

Bumpblues82 said:


> think ill bow out of bnb for a while ill pop on after my 8 week scan and let you know how it went but i cant be doing with ppl thinking im being insensitive on purpose xx

*Bump*: sorry you feel that way.... you are safe here to let everything out. Please don't leave. Remember, we all need each other!
I actually didn't have MS till today and I've been worried sick. No one understands and there's no one to talk to but you ladies on here!

Sorry you are having a rough day... beautiful pics from your DS's pregnancy. Did you keep a journal? Maybe your symptoms are similar?

Again, keep using DS's memory to encourage yourself. You will be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

deverstated some one thinks i could be that cruel! sat sobbing now!! im really having a s**t day!!


----------



## Madrid98

Wiggler congrats on your scan!! That's great news and I'm sure it'll continue from now on being all well!!

bump I know how you feel hun. It's the uncertainty of PAL that's taking over you. I had a very low moment yesterday afternoon. Crying and feeling sorry for myself and as others say I have nothing to be worried so far. We are doing all that is in our hands to make the pregnancy be successful but there's only so much we can do.
Have you had any tests done due to your losses? I had the tests and I have a condition and I put injections every morning to thin my blood. I hope this + the other 200 capsules will make the baby survive and continue growing. Let's try to focus on the next day instead of the 2nd tri which seems so far away now and hopefully we'll make it .:hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

madrid ive had every test going litrally!! im on progesterone capsules twice a day and had a biopsy in may which is meant to help it stick some how but im just terrified every day that ill get to my next svan and there will be no hb as its happened to me 6 times in 3 years! and this is prob our last shot as nothing else can be done to help!


----------



## Madrid98

This is the exact reason I hate early scans as I was saying yesterday to mrskg. With the first 2 losses I didn't know until I started bleeding but with the last one I had only sac, then baby and hb and then no hb at all. It's a horrible feeling!!! 
Are you taking baby aspirin too? Many women find it helpful even without clotting issues. Have you had the nk cells test too?


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh, bumpblues, I didn't know what you were referring to -- only just realized there had been drama over in the other thread.

It's so hard...I feel like when you are TTC it can feel like there is a huge chasm separating you from the girls with BFPs. But once you are in first trimester and feeling worried it can feel like there is almost nothing between you and being back where you started. At least, that's how it felt to me. So hard. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Wiggler well done on the scan Hun, I got pics of mines yesterday I thot u wud hav got a pic. X


----------



## Bumpblues82

yep had nk cell test was normal and i dont need asprain as ive tried it before and it didnt help... with my 1st and second mc i didnt know till i bled but third was at 14 weeks and found out at 17 almost when mw couldnt find a hb so sent me for a scan.. 4th was a blighted ovum 5th ihad a scan at 6 7 and 8 weeks and it happened the day after 8 week one! 6th found out at 12 week scan that it died at 10 and a half weeks.. so either way scans dont reassure me that much i just worry between them! this is my last hope tho as theres nothing more docs can suggest! all this and then the drama of other thread on top! x


----------



## Bumpblues82

cheryl u gonna post the pics? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I think mine don't give pics to deter people from faking symptoms for a free scan. I was VERY lucky to get one last time before the MC because I had been in and out of hospital for over a week with cramps and VERY low rising HCG, and the scan I had 2 days before had shown an empty sac, they all expected the same at that scan but there was a tiny baby and HB. 

I keep that pic next to the plant I got for my first angel. I will always be thankful to the nurse and sonographer for breaking the rules and letting me have that picture. x x x


----------



## Madrid98

bump I don't know what other thread you're referring too but if you don't feel comfortable somewhere it's sometimes better to take a step back.
Unexplained losses are very difficult. I'm holding onto the hope this treatment will help me but I may give up completely if it doesn't. Too much pain :cry:


----------



## Bumpblues82

madrid seems like we are in same boat hun xx thanks for the kind words xx


----------



## lch28

wiggler great news congrats hun!!

aww bump im sorry you are feeling so down.. i have not suffered as many losses as you hun but i also am worried a lot that my cervix will fail again and i will go into pre term labor.. i donT want anyone to know im pregnant because im scared to lose this baby. i won't even think of the nursery until 36 weeks =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Tlustica: I also don't know anything about the acne. I'm super happy your heard a strong HB at your MW appt. When is your next appt.? :happydance:

Wiggler: I'm so happy your scan was perfect! Happy 8 weeks! What a very nice way to start it! :happydance: My Dr. also doesn't print scan pictures in the first trimester. This time I asked him if we could take a video... The video didn't turn out so I made still from it for pictures. 

Bump: I don't know which thread either. But, I had some confusion in a thread before with this pregnancy. I didn't realize what the thread was for. And I posted my BFP announcement in there. I then posted again because when I went in there it had been deleted and I hadn't know it. It is really hard for worried Pg ladies and TTC to understand. As TTC they just want to get thier BFP, and the PG lady wants all to be ok. We both want the same thing though, a beautiful healthy forever baby.

I'm sorry you are having a negative day. And that loss is so cruel to take away so much joy. I worried so much, I'd cry, waiting for that first scan. But, after that... I said I've passed my MC point. I've seen a HB and baby measuring on. I no longer have any reason to be worried. (Thanks to Madrid, whom told me in my first trimester with Little Dragon. "You have no reason to be worried.") She was right, but sadly I ended up with a MMC. Many :hugs: bump, I'm sorry for all of your losses... And I truly hope and pray this is your forever sticky bean.

Any plans for your 30th birthday? BTW: I thought you had a very, very lovely bump! :)

ICH: Everythings going to be ok for you, hun! This time is different! A new chance with all the right monitoring and a clerage. :hugs:

Snow: Love your bump! I hope I get there soon, also! :happydance:

AFM: So, my trip to the zoo turned out great! Perfect weather and we all had fun. Before I left my house I threw up everywhere... felt nauseas all the way there riding in the backseat. I had to pee a lot, and I couldn't get the heartburn to leave. (Forgot Tums!) Eased up with lunch. However, MIL packed ham & turkey sandwiches... Shouldn't eat cold cuts in pregnancy... But I did anyways. I'm not worrying about it. I never knew anything about it while pregnant with DD. My SIL on the other hand packed peanut butter and Jelly and looked at me like was going to kneel over right there. (She is 8 weeks pregnant, herself.)

So, it was perfect! It was a beautiful day! I didn't get home until 5pm and we left at 830am. I crashed, I was so tired.

Here's a picture of DD! I'm very happy with this shot I took! :)


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4580.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

So glad you had a lovely day out hun, and awww! I love the piccy! Look how much hair she has :cloud9: My DD is sill pretty bald :rofl: 

My pelvis is killing me :cry:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wiggler Atleast u will get a pic at the next one..xx

Bump hope ur ok Hun... This is our rainbows we are having... Try not to get yourself upset Hun..x

Leinzlove glad u had a fun day Hun..xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Thats with having a hair cut on April 29. Hope your pelvis starts feeling better. Its going to be along 7 more months.:hugs:

DD before haircut

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/538812_3753413755402_1119286839_n.jpg

DD after haircut

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/484188_3958544043531_1278170350_3629986_1375182843_n.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Awww!!! :cloud9: She is sooooo cute!

This is Madams attempt at hair :haha:


Spoiler
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179518_450435864976109_1688107793_n.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

So precious! So lovely! Awwwwweee! I think she has plenty of hair! :) Can't wait to see what her little brother/sister looks like. Do you have a preference on gender?

Its 318am here and I should be in bed. DD and DH out like lights. But, when I got home I had a looong nap and now I can't sleep. I think I'm going to go shopping on eBay. Tee-hee! I'd like to find an ultrasound frame for my mantle... Just to look at and dream of when I'll be putting the picture in there. Tee-hee! I so love being pregnant! :)

I'm also in search for a wedding gift as my brother is getting married on August 18. I could also use a maternity dress... I really hope I've popped by then. I'll be a day shy of 18 weeks.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't mind what this baby is, I already have one of each and would be delighted with another boy or girl :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm feeling a bit better today joined a thread where there is a few women who have had a few losses and are on progesterone and 20 weeks plus x nothing planned for my birthday really it's my ds bday party tomoz and my birthday Sunday but my oh is at work on nights and then my ds actual birthday on Monday so might just go for a meal x


----------



## lch28

leinz + wiggler - your daughters are so so cute!!

bump glad you are feeling better hun..


i am just waiting for my next appointment.. 20 days.. =[ seems like forever

8 weeks today!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 8 weeks hun! x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Wiggler and Leinzlove ur girls are so cute...xx

Happy 8 wks Ich xx

Bump so glad u are feeling better..x

Afm finished work early and not happy my hot chocolate has disappeared I want one so bad. X


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> leinz + wiggler - your daughters are so so cute!!
> 
> bump glad you are feeling better hun..
> 
> 
> i am just waiting for my next appointment.. 20 days.. =[ seems like forever
> 
> 8 weeks today!

My next ultrasound is 19 days away and I'll be able to find out gender (hopefully) im getting anxious. We are bringing dd so I can't wait to see her excitement. :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts exciting snow angel... My next scan is 17th il be 8 wks :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm 6+2 and can't get my work uniform on :/ lol 11 days till my scan :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my jeans are so tight too, wearing leggings now lol... 11 days:) wot time is urs tht day?x


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 8 weeks Ich! :happydance: Raspberry! :)

Can't wait Snow to know the gender! :happydance:

S, waiting on your update... 10 weeks and he'll be here! :happydance:

Bump & Cheryl: Come on July 17... I can't wait either! :happydance:

NesSAH & Krippy: July 25, less than 3 weeks! :)

Madrid: One WEEEEEEK! :happydance:

Mrskg: 10 days! :) :) :)

Tlustica: Happy 13 weeks! :happydance:

babyfeva: One more week until half way! :)


----------



## snowangel187

I'm tempted to do a private scan before my appt. :rofl: I don't know tho. I guess I'll see how many more ultrasounds the dr will order because of the GD. My appt is only 19 days away. (I'm not excited) :haha: you watch this baby won't uncross it's legs. :rofl:


----------



## nesSAH

Hope you all are doing well.

Feeling yuck! MS is def. kicking my bum :sick:
Have a lovely weekend everyone...anyone with any special plans?
I am staying indoors (it's over 35 Celcius out there!!)


----------



## Leinzlove

I know Snow, I've also thought about a private scan. (Like at 16 weeks.) But, I think I'm going to wait. Here you can get 2d for $65 and 4d for $100. But the 4D works best in the third trimester.

No plans here NeeSAH... AC and sleep. Haha! It's over 100 degrees here! TOOO HOT! Maybe the pool, we'll see. :)


----------



## snowangel187

During my last pregnancy they did the 3d ultrasound right at the hospital but the technician I had didn't know how to do it??? So we didn't get any with dd, I'm going to ask if they'll do the 3d at my next ultrasound but not sure they will so if I can't con them into doing it during my "medical" ultrasound then I will pay for a quick one so Wednesday I should know if dr plans on any extra ultrasounds because of the gd and then at the end of the month I'll know If they do the 3d. I might go for a private ultrasound while I'm visiting home so my family can experience it. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

so excited for everyone's scan updates!!!! 

leinz.. 65 - 100 dollars??!?!?!?!!??! oh my.. lol.. over by me the private scans are 500 - 1500 dollars!!!! 

well it is def very hot over here.. car said 102 degrees.. no plans for the weekend except swimming in our pool. Had a great fourth of july at our friends lake house. All our friends found out i am prego! Everyone kept offering me deli subs and drinks and i kept declining and soon everyone caught on :haha: 


cheryl i am still so happy for you!! i think its amazing, it must have been such a roller coaster ride for you but i am so so glad that you are now preg!!


----------



## nesSAH

Awww *Ich*! Hehehe, that's awesome about letting your friends figure it out.

*Leinz*: AC and sleep sounds perfect! :haha:


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls, just popping by to say hey!


----------



## seaweed eater

Scan went great! :thumbup: Baby is a little on the smaller side for GA, weighing somewhere around 3 - 3.5 lb, but nothing to worry about (40th percentile ish). I got all excited, though, after the first thing they measured was his head, which is measuring almost 2 weeks ahead and in the 91st percentile :shock: glad there is space for his brain but a little scared for labor! I wonder if it could mean that he'll come early!

Everything else was great...he's in exactly the position I thought he was, AND as a bonus he's even anterior, which I wasn't sure about...if he stays right where he is until labor that would be perfect! Cervix, fluid, etc all good, confirmed boy parts too. Next scan scheduled August 3rd :happydance:

I won't post photos because they didn't come out well...we got some profiles but both his hands were over his face. In general I was surprised at how much more crowded and harder it was to see everything compared to 20 weeks. No wonder that's when they do the anatomy scan.

Hope everyone is feeling well today :hugs:


----------



## lch28

awwww honey that is great, i am so glad your scan went well. i cant wait until your little man is here!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi everyone hope you are all well!!

im still a bit queasy and v tired so its all good in a way haha when i got dressed tonight for work realised my uniform wont fasten the last 3 buttons on my shirt have to now stay open and i have to wear a top under it lol any way i thought id post a pic of my 6 week bloat as its not quite a bump yet lol xx


ive been reading some stories from another thread about some girls that are on prgesterone asfter sevral losses and are all doing well so i have decided to scrap the past but not forget if you get what i mean and look at this preg with fresh eyes (as fresh as can be when all they wanna do is sleep lol) and think that everything WILL BE fine this time xx:happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> so excited for everyone's scan updates!!!!
> 
> leinz.. 65 - 100 dollars??!?!?!?!!??! oh my.. lol.. over by me the private scans are 500 - 1500 dollars!!!!
> 
> well it is def very hot over here.. car said 102 degrees.. no plans for the weekend except swimming in our pool. Had a great fourth of july at our friends lake house. All our friends found out i am prego! Everyone kept offering me deli subs and drinks and i kept declining and soon everyone caught on :haha:
> 
> 
> cheryl i am still so happy for you!! i think its amazing, it must have been such a roller coaster ride for you but i am so so glad that you are now preg!!

Ich- pm me your city. I will find you a place near u that does it for less. You most definitely should be able to find one under $200. You could check to see also if there's a school that does cheap or free ultrasounds like hair schools do. :flower:


----------



## sevilla24

*Seaweed eater *- Sounds like a WONDERFUL appointment!!!! Glad everything is looking good, and your baby is going to be soooo smart with such a big brain :winkwink: I remember with my daughter, each week the ultrasound pictures got more and more "squished".... and it was hard to even tell what we were looking at!!!

*ICH* - awhile back you asked about my weekly ultrasounds... they started them at 17 weeks and I believe they plan on doing it until 26??? weeks (not sure exactly) Because they didn't catch my funneling cervix until 28 weeks with DD (and it was too late for a cerclage) they didn't know when it started. So, to be on the safe side (after me being VERY vocal that I needed to prevent this from happening again if at all possible) they do a quick ultrasound each week during this "critical period" to make sure everything stays how it should. Because of your loss, have they discussed with you what your plan of action will be this time around??? If they do a cerclage, then they might not need to monitor you like they are doing to me?

*Leinz & Wiggler* - I love that you post pictures of your beautiful kids!!!!

As for me, still chugging along. I am enjoying my summer with my daughter since I am not working for the summer (which, by the way, makes me give SO MUCH CREDIT to stay at home moms.... it is a lot of work!) she is at a fun age to go do things with (like the beach, park etc). I have tried to upload some photos, but they are always too big and I haven't had the patience to resize them... maybe sometime soon :winkwink:

Hope all is well with the rest of you, too!!!


----------



## sevilla24

]


----------



## Leinzlove

So glad all is well in here! Good to hear S! I'm so excited for you! August 3 is soon! :)

Love the bump, BUMP! 

AFM: I'm so excited. DH just got home from work. I had dinner cooked and when we sat down. I said "How about a trip to Dave & Busters?" Its a arcade/restraunt for adults. (Children aren't banned, but it also has a bar and drinks are served.) We've been there a few times and like it. Anyways, getting to the point... I said theres also a very good ultrasound place there and we could see the baby, get a teddybear with babies HB in it. They also do gender predictions as early as 14 weeks. He asked me how much it cost... I said $65-$100! He said "If thats what you want to do."

OMG! I'm going to have a private ultrasound. I'm thinking I'll go at 14 weeks and I can't wait to schedule the ultrasound! I'm on cloud 9.


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> So glad all is well in here! Good to hear S! I'm so excited for you! August 3 is soon! :)
> 
> Love the bump, BUMP!
> 
> AFM: I'm so excited. DH just got home from work. I had dinner cooked and when we sat down. I said "How about a trip to Dave & Busters?" Its a arcade/restraunt for adults. (Children aren't banned, but it also has a bar and drinks are served.) We've been there a few times and like it. Anyways, getting to the point... I said theres also a very good ultrasound place there and we could see the baby, get a teddybear with babies HB in it. They also do gender predictions as early as 14 weeks. He asked me how much it cost... I said $65-$100! He said "If thats what you want to do."
> 
> OMG! I'm going to have a private ultrasound. I'm thinking I'll go at 14 weeks and I can't wait to schedule the ultrasound! I'm on cloud 9.

I love D&B!! And Yay for scoring an ultrasound.. :thumbup: I've been comparing prices there are so many in my area, but since I already have one soon for gender I plan on doing the 3d/4d at 22ish weeks that's when they say they get the "best" pictures.. :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

L, that's awesome! Since you are definitely having a boy I'm sure you will get a confident guess whenever you go. :p


----------



## lch28

snowanglel i PMd my town. i wanna get one like next week i know im early but i just feel so weird i have no nausea and i had so much last time ladies im really worried

Sevilla i will be getting a cerclage at 12 weeks, using progesterone shots (supposed to prevent pre term labor) and i am pretty sure will get weekly cervical checks. They will take out my stitch at 36 weeks


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: Please don't be worried. Every pregnancy is different. And symptoms tend to come and go. I had MS with this pregnancy and none with DD's.

Thanks everyone, I'm so excited. I will have my 3D ultrasound at 20 weeks. 

I actually want a 2D side profile picture. :) I called them tonight and left a message. They called back but unfortunatley I missed it. So, I'll call them tomorrow. I've decided to go at 15-16 weeks.

I'm just getting the Mini 2D Gender prediction for $79!
https://www.ultrasonacolumbus.com/packprice.htm


----------



## Leinzlove

Tezzy: How are you holding up, hun?


----------



## Leinzlove

Sadly this thread has another angel. I didn't know whether to update this thread. I don't want to actually as I've been crying with the bad news that lxb has experienced a MC. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, lxb! Lots and Lots of hugs! I was hoping that this would not be your outcome and that you'd see a beautiful beating baby today. 

May you concieve your forever baby as soon as you are ready to TTC. Sadly a lot of us in here have angels. And you are always welcome here for support! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh no :cry: so sorry to hear that, lxb. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm so sorry Ixb :cry: :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Ich don't be worried about the ms I only get it once a wk...xx

Seaweed yeh on ur scan Hun..x

Leinzlove thts great ur getting a private scan Hun u goin to find out the gender??xx

I'm working today and then having a lazy day tomoro, I'm so jealous of all ur nice weather ur having I'm living in rain town lol I just want a dry day. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Cheryl! I'm super excited about it. Really surprised that DH jumped right on. I really thought he'd say "Its a waste of money." He was so sweet, said "Well, you don't ask for much." :)

Yes, I plan on finding out the gender. The private scan place has guarantees. If baby doesn't cooperate or they can't tell. You get to reschedule another scan free. If they predict wrong you get the whole package free.

The lazy day tomorrow sounds fun! It's so hot here... in the 100's. Just stay in my AC and hang out at the pool.


----------



## CherylC3

My hubby wants to find out the gender I think I'm coming round to the idea if i get tht far..X


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: You will get that far! :happydance:

AFM: I scheduled my scan for July 29. (Just 3 weeks from tomorrow!)


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!!! not long til you scan!

I had some spotting today :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Are you on progesterone? A common side effect of that is spotting. I hope its nothing and stops. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Nope :( Urgh I hate this. I feel so stupid for getting my hopes up after the scan


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh hun, I hope it just stops right now! Not every time there is bleeding is thier MC. Lots & Lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:!


----------



## Wiggler

Well no blood the past few times I have been to the loo so hopefully it was just a one off. I had LOADS of stretchy feelings yesterday so hopefully its where bubs was getting nice and chunky. Going to ring my MW on monday and ask her opinion, but I think she will say just keep an eye and rest up. x x x


----------



## CherylC3

I've also had spotting today but my and hubby bd last night so hoping it is tht... Think it's going away but if it doesn't il be going for a scan on Monday. X


----------



## Leinzlove

It probably is just that, Cheryl! A irritated cervix. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Cheryl I hope it stops :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope so I hate worrying. :(


----------



## Wiggler

These babies are going to be in so much trouble when they are born for making us worry! :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Finally I'm sat down had my ds birthday party today then a tea party with family after at ours and I'm shattered ds is off to bed in 10 mins then I'm gonna drown my sorrows with a large cup of tea as its my 30th birthday tomorrow lol

Hope u are all well xx Cheryl try and relax Hun and u too wiggler x


----------



## CherylC3

I hope I get to see my baby. X


----------



## Bumpblues82

Me too Cheryl we can hope together cx


----------



## Leinzlove

Have a wonderful birthday Bump! :happydance:

Snow: Wow, can't believe my gender scan is the day after yours. I wonder if I'll be to early. If so I can post the scan pics on here and get guesses, maybe.


----------



## Bumpblues82

ive just fainted! i think i got up to get a drink and felt dizzy and next thing i kno i was getting off the floor!


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you are OK hun, sounds like low BP. I get it too, make sure you stand slowly from now on :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think ive over done it a bit today ive been so busy xx


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Have a wonderful birthday Bump! :happydance:
> 
> Snow: Wow, can't believe my gender scan is the day after yours. I wonder if I'll be to early. If so I can post the scan pics on here and get guesses, maybe.

My scan is the 25th. :thumbup: only 18 more days! :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

omfg lol 17 mins and ill be 30!!


----------



## sevilla24

Bump - sounds like you had such a busy day and you need to go to bed :hugs: Happy early birthday to you!!!

Cheryl - I had some bleeding after BDing too, but it didn't last long. Hope yours goes away soon so you don't have to worry about it

Leinz - Do you mind updating the list of appointments for me? I have weekly scans, so I don't bother giving you those, but my next midwife appointment is next Thursday, July 12th!! :happydance: I am excited you will be getting a private gender scan - are you still feeling BOY!?!? How many weeks will you be at that appointment??


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer just staying up till 12 to cray at being 30 haha


----------



## sevilla24

Bump - I was originally very sad to turn 30 (last November!!!) But then I looked at all I had at 30... a wonderful husband, a beautiful baby daughter, a job I love etc. And I thought "Damn, I am doing pretty good!" So, try and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy birthday Bump!! :happydance:

:hugs: to Cheryl and Wiggler...it is scary, of course. But chances are your little ones are both just fine. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I have two years before I hit 30 and I've already had a few meltdowns over it. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lch28

lxb so sorry honey :hugs:

leinz im so happy for you about your scan!! snowangel found a place for me that is 5 min away (Thanks hun!!) so we are thinking of doing it.. not sure when.. i want to do it next week lol!!! but my fiancee says that my next appointment is less then 3 weeks away and maybe we'd like to get it around 15/16 weeks. hmm.. lots of decisions.

cheryl and wiggler - try not to worry ladies. i think its not much to worry about if it just spotting.. (easier said then done) btw cheryl with Sophia i spotted around 7 weeks and freaked out and it was the day after we had sex and doc said that was prob why and not to worry as long as it didn't get heavy


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks lol im not that bothered really as i think my 30's have gotta be better than my 20's lol only 2 good things of my 20's was hubby and lil man xx


----------



## lch28

woah in the time i posted 5 more came up lol happy birthday bump


----------



## Bumpblues82

cheryl my scan is at 10.15!! x 9 days to go xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Take it easy, honey! I've almost fainted a time or two during this pregnancy. Both times have been when I forgot to eat. Happy Birthday! I'll be there next year!

Sevilla: My scan is scheduled for July 26. I'll be 14w4d. (I had to change it from July 29, because I forgot DH and I are going to TNA wresting that evening.) Even if they can't tell... I think we'll have a good idea on the gender. 

I'm still leaning more on boy. But, really I don't know. Girl, I'll update this thread with your appts. I really don't mind! Afterall I look forward to doing this for us all late in the third trimester! :)

Wiggler & Cheryl: I hope the bleeding stopped!


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks x


----------



## Bumpblues82

lenzi ive hardly eaten today ive felt very queasy! so its putting me off food and i made a birthday tea for my son and the family and the smell of the food was making me reach!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: If you go between 15-16 weeks you're likely to find out the gender. I did a lot of looking at the ones around here and most wouldn't tell before 18 weeks. However, this one I'm going to predicts as early as 14 weeks. 

I used Dr. Google and gender can be predicted as early as 12 weeks. But, not entirely accurate until after 18 weeks. I look at it like... I'm not going to run out and buy lots of baby things before my OB gender scan... 4-5 weeks later.

I'm now counting down with you! :happydance: :happydance: And with... Bump & Cheryl! I have been so excited... I just can't wait!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Your symptoms sound unpleasant... but definitley postive that your little bean is growing and hanging in there tight! :)

I haven't had a whole lot of that lately. I think other than frequent urination and fatigue. My symptoms are dying down a bit.


----------



## lch28

leinz with my angel they said it was a girl at 12 weeks and at 20 weeks they confirmed so they were right!! i am hoping to find out at 12 weeks. i think ill have to stick it out and wait till my appt on july 26th. (2 days before my bday) and get the private scan around 15 weeks


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: That is awesome that they were right with Sophia. I don't have another scan until 20 weeks. Dopper Dr. visit on July 17... I got impatient with waiting and scheduled my private scan at 14 weeks, 4 days the same day as your Dr. Appt. Is your 12 week scan still on Aug. 3?

Your birthday is coming! :) Any plans?


----------



## lch28

yay for appointments the same day!! if the doppler doesn't work ill get a scan. july26th???

yes my 12 week scan is august 3rd!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait


----------



## Leinzlove

If doppler doesn't work for me... I'd also get a scan on appt. day. However, the doppler should work great at 13w2d! I have a home doppler and still haven't picked up the HB at all. I quit trying everyday because I started to get scared.

But, yes... Gender Scan July 26! I can't believe it nor can I wait! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Happy birthday Bump!!!

So many scans coming up :cloud9: I have 4ish weeks til my next one, then 12 weeks til my 20 week one. I want them NOW :brat:

Spotting has stopped. Resting up today x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy spotting stopped! :happydance: I hope your heart is still intact. I hate scares. :hugs:

Yes, I'm sooo excited about scans... Finally. Its because of this thread I'm having one in 18 days! :happydance: Ich28, had called them cheap after saying the ones around her were $500-$1500. The next thing I know I was searching for a place to have mine.

Heck I may have one in 9 days if Dr. can't find baby via doppler. I thought there was no way he wouldn't. But, I used Dr. Google and read that its common in some women not to be heard before 16 weeks and some 18 weeks. OMG! I'm still hoping to find baby on doppler... I was letting it worry me. Go figure!


----------



## CherylC3

Spotting is heavier think it's over for me.. I really hope they can scan me tomoro to confirm it.. I'm gutted :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Noooooooooo! Cheryl, I truly hope not! All my thoughts and prayers are with you. That tomorrow at your scan they find some other explanation. And you see your beautiful baby beating away. Lots & Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## CherylC3

I hope they will do a scan. X


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd hope they would! Could you go to the EPU? Would they scan? I have no idea how things work outside the US. 

I hope they give you a scan, hun! You need reassurance especially with the bleeding. I know though that bleeding doesn't always mean MC. And I'm praying it doesn't mean so this time. This is such a crummy way to spend your day off. I'm very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope they give you a scan hun, feet up today and try not to worry :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

ah no cheryl hope you wrong i really do xx

thanks for the birthday wishes i plan on doing absolutly nothing today lol well apart from the inlaws at 3 for dinner lol then gotta try and put up aidens trampoline (with help) laster for his birthday tomoz xx eee to think this time 4 years ago i had been in labour 4hrs and 9 mins out of 40! xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Saaaay What?? 40 hours of labor.. You poor thing.


----------



## Bumpblues82

yep lol woke up at 6am on my birthday with contractions and had him the night after lol


----------



## Leinzlove

That is crazy! I'm suprised they let you labor that long. I was induced on Easter, and DD arrived 12 hours later on Easter Monday. Missed my epidural.


----------



## Wiggler

I was in labour 32 hours with my son, urgh it was horrible, had a lovely 8 hour labour with my daughter, had her an hour after I got to hospital :D x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

well i was sent home in the morning and when i got back in the afternoon the stuck me on a drip i ended up having forceps and nearly a c section... i surprised myself tho i thought i was gonna be really bad but i coped quite well i only had gas and air and some morphine i had to have a spinal for the forceps tho x i really enjoyed labour tho it didnt put me off at all x


----------



## Wiggler

I nearly had a section with Dylan too, little bugger tried to come out forehead first :haha: 

I realy hope I have another labour like I had with my daughter, it was so brilliant, I woke up with contractions 3-4 mins apart lasting a minute, and that carried on for hours so I thought it was a false alarm cos it didn't hurt as much as with my son, I eventually went in after many many phone calls from my mum demanding I get checked and I was 8cm. I did get a bit upset when I got in though cos it was too late for an epi :rofl: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Well I've decided I'm not going to worry anymore, I hav went from Having a chemical pregnancy to being pregnant to having a mc to hearing a heartbeat to having spotting I am just going to see what happens and not stress anymore... Going to go for a nice lunch with my mum. X


----------



## Wiggler

Have a lovely time hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Think it's stopped :) 

Happy birthday bump??xxx


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: Thats brilliant!!!!

I decided not to go to the shop with OH afterall, I just had a HUGE waterfight with my son and I'm all tired out now :haha:

Been gagging all morning again, OH is getting me lots of yummys from the shop so hopefully I can eat a bit more today and tomorrow. x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I felt a bit sick last night it always happens when I'm lying down in bed very odd, I'm really hoping this is us getting our rainbows we really deserve it. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope so :hugs: Oooh yay for symptoms! 

Been TP checking like a maniac today and no sign of blood which is fantastic, still scared though. Trying to stay positive and remind myself I am still full of symptoms.


----------



## snowangel187

Sounds like I was one of the "lucky" ones labor wise. Less then 9&1/2 hrs start to finish. could've been shorter, but I ignored several contractions while pushing. :rofl: I delivered without any pain meds and had a nasty pitiocin incident the nurse had it working too good and I had a constant contraction for what seems like forever. Felt like I was going to die :rofl: but they got it turned back and as soon as i gave birth I was ready to do it again! Even with the pitiocin incident I'm actually planning to ask to be induced unless this one wants to come on its own. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

I was released less than 24 hours after birth. My blood pressure shot up during labor and I had to be put on Magnesum Sulfate and a cathertar. I also had a drip for Group B strep. DH thought I was going for a Csection several times because my blood pressure kept going over 200 top number.

Anyways, Ladies WOW! Those are long labors. Snow, I was also induced. First Dr. inserted cervadil and that was enough to put me into labor. He started pictocin but stopped it right away because of my blood pressure.

Cheryl: I'm so glad the bleeding has stopped. :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

thats great news that it stopped :) yes it is my bday im 30 today! and my sons tomoz! he will be 4 xx


----------



## snowangel187

Bumpblues82 said:


> thats great news that it stopped :) yes it is my bday im 30 today! and my sons tomoz! he will be 4 xx

Happy birthday!! :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Happy birthday bump!! :cake:


----------



## CherylC3

I know ever spent so much time checking toilet paper in my life lol...xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

aw cheryl so happy for you xx 8 and a bit days to go!!

thanks for the birthday wishes!! xx


----------



## lch28

cheryl i hope all is well honey.

my appointment is at 10w6d. think they will find hb with doppler? if not ill get a scan. leinz so cool we have appointments same day

wiggler glad the spotting stopped

afm i have been feeling nausea all day =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: They might find the HB via doppler, might not. I've been reading and sometimes they can't detect HB via doppler until 16 weeks. However, most of the time the HB is detectable at 12 weeks. And some women can find it as early as 8 weeks.

I have a Sololine B and haven't detected it yet.


----------



## Leinzlove

12 WEEK Bump Shots & First Baby Buy (Girls can wear blue, too.) :) I've already fell in love with this baby. It's incredible how fast it happens and how much your heart swells. :)


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4669.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4723.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4714.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cute bump. X

Bleeding is here again going for a scan today at 9:50, I think it's all over now :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I hope the scan brings you some good news hun x x x


----------



## CherylC3

It's over had a mc :cry: in for a dnc tomoro and get my bloods for clotting on the 22nd. X


----------



## Mrskg

Cheryl I'm so sorry my heart is breaking for you :cry:

Happy belated birthday bump x

Leinzlove love you pics x

Wiggler how's your spotting hope it's stopped x 

I've been Mia ended up in hospital yest for anti sickness jag so far so good feeling a bit better x doc asked if I was getting early scan to check for twins :saywhat: xx


----------



## lch28

Cheryl im so sorry hun.. lots of :hugs: your way.. =[ 

leinz i love your pics. beautiful bump and aww i love the one with DH!! 
they found hb via doppler at 12 weeks with Sophia. We shall see.. in..2 weeks and 3 days
i know what you mean about loving the baby so much. i loved it i think before bfp lol


----------



## Wiggler

Cheryl - I am so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

awww cheryl :( is so sorry hun xx :hug: xxxxxxxxxxx

thanks mrskg x

afm some non baby related good news... i passed my first year at uni!! got overall 53% which is a 2:2 :) so im a happy bunny! and a tired one too been up sice 6am with aiden as he couldnt wait any longer to open his bday pressies lol we are meant to be going for a meal later with oh parents but i feel soooo queasy :( but im not complaining at least i know bean is ok xx massive hugs to cheryl xxx i feel bad having my ticker on cause we were due same day xx


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry, Cheryl. :hugs: :hugs: What a rollercoaster. Hope you are ok.


----------



## lxb

cheryl - :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm so sorry! This makes my heart ache. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bump: That is excellent news about uni! Congrats! :)

Mrskg: I'm glad all is well. Maybe you do have twins in there! :) Your scan is in one weeeeek! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

great news bump. hope your son enjoys his bday!! how old is he?

im really looking forward to 10-12 weeks when i know my placenta will take over the progesterone job.. 

tomorrow i have an appointment with an Endocrinologist to discuss my hypothyroid.. i felt better about making an appointment with a specialist.. want to make sure my dosage is right and i think she will keep better track of my bloods and religiously check my levels every 4 weeks


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I don't blame you there! I would also see a specialist! It also brings peace of mind. :)


----------



## lch28

yes def.. i have decided no more bding.. lol.. it makes me too nervous and then fiancee gets scared. my doc said it was okay before 12 weeks but i just cant do it!


----------



## lch28

what happened to our thread with srrhc?!?


----------



## Bumpblues82

my lil man was 4 today xx 

ms is really taking its toll lately :/ 7 and a bit days till scan x


----------



## lch28

aww what a wonderful age, my nephew is 4 =] he is brilliant. i just can not wait to have one of my own =]

my MS is also getting worse. i thought i was in the clear (and was wishing for MS to come) and now i am kicking myself.


----------



## Bumpblues82

haha yer i love to hate it but it reassures me things are ok lol my scan is in 7 days and im at work at least 4 of them days so will help make it go quicker lol i deffo need to have one at around 10 weeks as thats when placenta takes over and when i seem to have the problems but im on progesterone till im 18 weeks so thats GOING to help!! out of 6 losses the only one thats got to 12 weeks was emma who passed at 14 weeks so fingers crossed this time xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: It's right here. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...pdated-2bfp-praying-pregnant-stay-pal-34.html

I have had the worst heartburn yesterday and all day today.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! Just wanted to stop in and say hi.. I've kept busy today. Totally cleaned one bathroom. Did dishes, laundry, cleaned out the refrigerator and went grocery shopping. :thumbup: I also made a packing list for my trip home at the end of the month.. If I don't make a list, I tend to forget things.. :haha: 16 days til my gender scan.. :happydance:

How's everybody else doing? :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: to everyone dealing with MS, hope you feel better soon (but not so much better you start worrying :haha:)...and Bump, congrats on your first year! :thumbup:


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies
Been a while and need to catch up....been sick :sick: with MS. 

*Chery*l hun! My heart goes out to you. I pray you get the strength to get through this pain of your loss. So sorry about everything. You are in my prayers hun :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I thought my MS was gone for good. But tonight its back and I feel soooo sick. 

Last night I had a dream that I had a boy. He was little and I kept saying "He's so cute." He was wearing a white sleeper. He was little and had red hair. Hmmmm... DH, DD and I were also in the dream.

I had a dream with DD that came entirely true at 14 weeks. So, last nights dream is definitley being recorded in my pregnancy journal. It was a beautiful dream, I hope it comes true. :) And I'm back to thinking... I'm having a boy!


----------



## Wiggler

Not long now til you find out hun!!

I think I'm having a boy too :D x x x


----------



## lch28

i also think im having a boy!! lol . 2 weeks and 2 days till my appointment (not counting down or anything :haha:)


----------



## snowangel187

Gender. Scan. 15 days. Yep excited. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Ooh. I just noticed I'm an orange. :happydance:


----------



## lch28

ooooh yay i can't wait! im a rasberry lol. yay. i love my ticker


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh its ages until I can find out the gender, the nearest scanning places are miles away and TBH I'm too sleepy to even consider travelling that far :rofl: OH did say he would pay for one for me, but honestly as lovely as it would be I would rather have a lovely few days out with the kids instead with the money. Just gotta hope this little one doesn't copy his/her big sister and keep the legs crossed :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! There may be lots of blue in here! :happydance: I can't wait ladies! :happydance: With the gender scans coming up, this month is going to be exciting in here. :)

7 days until Dr. Appt.! 16 days until scan! :happydance: 

I think I picked up the HB via doppler. I couldn't bring it in though, the placenta sounds of whistling trees was in the background. The HB also moved away from my probe, so I think baby moved.

My dream last night wasn't nearly as pleasant. I dreamed of pythons. I'm not a snake person..... But, I find it something because with DD I dreamed of being thrown in a rattlesnake pit. (I'm about ready to dig out her pregnancy journal... I'd like to see when I dreamed it.)


----------



## Leinzlove

My MORPHS!

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/vdnxzcmvn.jpg BOY!

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/vbnvb.jpg GIRL

DD

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4019.jpg DD


----------



## nesSAH

When did the thread change to 4 angels????

Oh no! *Ixb*: I am soooooooooooooo sorry for your loss hun. I pray you get better and stronger and get back to TTC soon. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

leinz.. your daughter has the most beautiful eyes i have ever seen. i am speechless lol what a beautiful baby girl


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ich: But what about my Morphs? Do you see any resembelance? I took my photo and DHs and those are the babies our looks would create.

It's free, easy and fun.


----------



## lch28

i do see one! im gonna try it lol


----------



## snowangel187

Appt tomorrow. :happydance: I'm excited to hear baby and figure out delivery details. :thumbup: I know it's so far away, but I don't like the not knowing. :haha: plus I am trying to plan delivery around Christmas and allow for travel for my family to get here from out of state. :thumbup:


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel187 said:


> Appt tomorrow. :happydance: I'm excited to hear baby and figure out delivery details. :thumbup: I know it's so far away, but I don't like the not knowing. :haha: plus I am trying to plan delivery around Christmas and allow for travel for my family to get here from out of state. :thumbup:

snowangel, are you scheduling a c-section? Good luck at your appointment tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## lch28

same question, are you having a scheduled delivery? i am getting my cerclage out at 36 weeks so i guess i will deliver any time from mid december to mid January


----------



## Leinzlove

No, Sevilla. SnowAngel is scheduling an induction. She has GD.

Ich: I thought so too. Love the boy as I dreamed about a son with red hair. :)


----------



## nesSAH

*snowangel*: All the best on your appointment tomorrow. Good thing thinking about birth plans... does not hurt to be extra prepared :D

*Leinz, Ich*: I'm also rooting for a boy this time- hehehe! We shall see :D

GL to those who have apointments this week and next week.

I cannot wait till mine-I am so excited and nervous....I had my MC exactly one week before my NT scan. This time, I pray they see something even tho' I'll be closer to 8 weeks and even better if its transabdominal and not transvaginal.

Switching topics: How are you lovely ladies dealing with MS? 
I'm on meds (diclectin) but it _really doesn't_ take it all away. I find that warm water tastes better than cold. I have also been drinking lots of iced OJ non-stop and eating like a mouse --- just little bits here and there and I am _ALWAYS_ hungry but appetite is so low!

Well, count yourself lucky if you are MS free. Also, I am thankful, so hopefully, this will be my last vent about MS :o


Oooo.... talking about dreams- mine have been rubbish :haha: It's like I'm in a different planet and nothing makes sense at all!


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Appt tomorrow. :happydance: I'm excited to hear baby and figure out delivery details. :thumbup: I know it's so far away, but I don't like the not knowing. :haha: plus I am trying to plan delivery around Christmas and allow for travel for my family to get here from out of state. :thumbup:
> 
> snowangel, are you scheduling a c-section? Good luck at your appointment tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

No csection. I will be induced if I don't go by a certain day. For 1) I have gestational diabetes again so they won't let me go over. And 2) I live 1800 miles from everybody so I can't be waiting for baby to come when it wants or be two weeks late with family in town So we will agree on a induction date. It will probably be close to my due date unless any other complications then the gd come about. :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not dealing with MS very well, I'm not puking, but everything makes me feel sick, especially drinks, OJ was working at taking away the nausea but that didn't last long, some days I manage to eat loads, but most days its just nibbles here and there. Drinks are my main problem though, they make me feel so sick that I can hardly drink anything :(

Got my MW appointment today, just the booking in so going through medical history, wee test, BP etc etc, I'll be getting my physio referral and asking about the spotting I had on Saturday and requesting all my appointments are done at home as when the SPD gets really bad getting to the GP for appointments is going to be impossible with the kids cos I will probably be on crutches.

Got woken up at 3.30am by OH's alarm and I am not a happy bunny, I can't get back to sleep so I decided he isn't allowed to sleep either :rofl: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: My belly scan at 9+2 was blurry, vaginal was perfect. My Dr. has old equipment. It won't be long before your appt... 2 weeks exactly :happydance:

Wiggler: I don't blame you there. Can't wait to hear all the information you find out today. Will you also find out when your 12 week scan is. Will they give you an earlier one because of the bleed? That would be so nice if they could do your appts. at home. But, how would you get ultrasounds?

Can't wait to hear how those appts/scans go! Here's the next 3 days! :happydance: Please don't forget to update... I check in here often. :)

*July 11- Seaweed Eater (Dr. Appt.)
July 11- SnowAngel (Dr. Appt.)
July 11- Wiggler (Booking Appt.)
July 12- Sevilla (Midwife Appt.)
July 13- Madrid98 (Scan)*


----------



## Wiggler

I doubt I will be given another early scan, I am very lucky to be given one already, they normally don't scan outside of the scheduled ones unless you have heavy bleeding or cramping. I might find out when my 12 week one is, or I might get a letter in a week or so. If my appointment are all at home my scans and physio would still be at the hospital, I would just have the MW ones here. 

Anyways, I really should get ready, I have spent most of the morning napping on the sofa :haha:

Good luck at your appointments today ladies x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

My pregnancy symptoms are supposed to be easing. But the nausea and fatigue are really getting me.

I don't get extra scans here either. I get a first trimester one (which I had at 9w2d). Theres not a 12 week scan. As long as they can detect HB via doppler, theres no scan until 18-20 weeks. Sometimes there is also a growth scan in the third trimester.

I'm pretty sure though my gender scan will be at 20 weeks and I just couldn't wait. 

I think at night I've been feeling baby move. But, then I think maybe my mind is playing tricks on me. Baby weighs 1/2 oz. I first felt flutters with DD at 14 weeks. Maybe I'm well tuned with my body... I don't know.

I can't pick up the HB via doppler. But, I've definitley found the placenta and my blood flow. Which is a good sign.


----------



## Leinzlove

I found this interesting thread in pregnancy club about trimesters! I'm still going with 13+3. I can't believe they vary. But, I'll probably stay out of the second tri forum until 14 weeks. However, I went lurking there and there is alot of 12 weekers there.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html


----------



## Wiggler

MW appointment went well, will get my scan dates through in the next few weeks x x x


----------



## lch28

well im feeling slightly nervous.. for 2 days i was really sick and yesterday and so far today i don't feel it anymore. =[ is it normal for it to come and go? i really wanna call my doc but i know theylll just say if im not bleeding its fine


----------



## seaweed eater

lch, it's totally normal! Especially after 8 weeks. I know it's easier said than done but don't worry about it :hugs:

Leinz, I'm surprised they don't offer you a NT screening...that's really the purpose of the 12-week scan, as I understand it. Do you still get a blood test to screen for Down's etc?


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! I survived the flood and made it to my appt this morning. :haha: it was raining so hard this morning I couldn't see the front of my car and the roads had water up past the tires on my car. Geesh. Anyways. Dr said as of now he plans on inducing me at 39 weeks. Which I told him was Christmas day. :haha: so he decides December 26th would be it. With the gestational diabetes and dd being 8lbs 1oz he doesn't want to risk a bigger baby. :thumbup: As of now we will keep 26th as induction unless I go on my own before (unlikely :rofl: ) or if some other complication arises. I really didn't want a baby near christmas, an tho I could refuse the induction I will follow the medical advice of my dr. :thumbup:

Now the countdown til my ultrasound continues 14 days. :thumbup:


----------



## lxb

Oo.. so many appt lately. Good luck ladies~ :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

snowangel187 said:


> Dr said as of now he plans on inducing me at 39 weeks. Which I told him was Christmas day. :haha: so he decides December 26th would be it.

I remember reading somewhere that 12/26 and 1/2 are fairly common birthdays, and 12/25 and 1/1 are among the least common :haha: how exciting to know these details!

My appointment today isn't with my usual doctor, but in 2 weeks I definitely will ask him when he would want to induce me. I am really hoping to go naturally but based on what I've read about people who have hypertension issues, even perfectly controlled ones, they don't often like to let you go past the due date. I just want it as late as possible, both so I have the best chance of going into labor on my own and so that Munchkin has the best chance of being the oldest in his class instead of the youngest. :p I know it is risky for him to stay in too long though, so I'll be following my doctor's advice.


----------



## seaweed eater

Ok, back from the appointment! Everything was fine...weight gain is on track (though I was slightly hoping that it would slow down by now :wacko:), baby's HB sounds good. And my belly caught up to 31 cm (from being a week behind), so take that, everyone who says I'm too small! :p

My next appointment is 7/24 and I'm excited for that one, since it's when I plan to bring up my millions of questions about labor and delivery, and when he would schedule an induction.

After that the next appointment is 8/3 (yep, same day as u/s)...then after that I think it will be sometime the week of the 13th, and then EVERY WEEK after that! :happydance: :shock: Can't believe we're almost there!


----------



## lch28

seaweed yay!!! you are so close!!! glad your appointments went well hun. mines in 2 weeks and im going crazy..

snowangel my brother's birthday is December 26th, he loved it because he always got a load of presents in 2 days :haha: 

well i guess i feel okay about the fact im not having the nausea anymore.. its just weird. i only had it for 2 days so far and now its gone :shrug: trying to resist calling my doc


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey everyone I haven't forgotten bout you's lol just been busy bee lol I'll catch up tomoz when I have a min hope u are all well cx


----------



## Leinzlove

SnowAngel: Yay for setting a date. That is DH's birthday! :)

Seaweed: Yay for July 24! How exciting to talk about labor and delivery. My NT is done at 20 weeks.

My day didn't go so well. No baby appt. but a dentist appt. that turned out so badly. This was my third trip after two prior Xray appts. (One in April, one in May.) Turns out I have severe peridontal disease. 

My options are removing whole set of upper teeth and leaving all but 4 front teeth on the bottom. Then having surgery and every 3 months cleanings on those that are left. The Dr. said that the disease would probably take those teeth within 5 years, even with the surgery. As its so uncommon to have this advanced of a disease at my young (feel so old age.) Its most likely hereditary or a gene change. Anyways... My other option is...

Having all of my teeth extracted. I'm so upset about this. When they are gone the disease is gone and never comes back. So within the next two months all my teeth will be removed.

On top of that I'll tell my Baby Dr. on Tuesday. My disease increases my risk 7 times to have a low birth weight, preterm, or still birth baby. He will most likely want to monitor me.

I go to my general dentist next Thursday for a consultation. Most likely I'll have all my teeth removed in three different visits. One side of hidden teeth, then the other, then the front, while there will be a temporarly front and bottom denture placed. After all that heals I'll be fitted for dentures as I won't be getting the 20k-45k denture implants as I'll need a full set.

I did know that there may be an issue when my dentist reffered me to a specialist. But, geez I didn't know it was so bad that I'm going to lose all of my teeth and pose risks to my baby.


----------



## lxb

so sorry to hear about how your dentist appt went Leinz. Hopefully all will be good news from here on out. :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

*snowangel* - I always thought I would hate a birthday around then... BUT, I also think about how (as a kid) the day after Christmas you always feel a little bummed that you have to wait a whole year before it comes again... but your little baby will have a day of presents to look forward to!!! That's going to be AWESOME. My birthday is always right near Thanksgiving, and I have always loved it because my family is ALWAYS around for my birthday. My sister's is in June and she doesn't get a big gathering at all! So, holiday birthdays aren't that bad!!!

*Seaweed* - YAY :happydance: for being so close!! I remember weeks 30 until the end just being a blur and going by really fast (and I was on bedrest, so that's really saying something!!) Do you feel prepared for the little man? I forget if you are sharing names or not, have you chosen a name yet?

*Leinz* - Hugs :hugs: darlin.... That isn't good news at all :nope: but you have always been such a positive person, I know you will put your chin up and best foot forward and make it through this situation!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. That must have been a big shock. :hugs: :hugs: What were your symptoms?

The one upside is I'm glad you found out early so that you can keep monitoring the baby. 7 times the risk of LBW/preterm/stillbirth still means that most likely everything will be perfectly fine! And I have to imagine that the risk is lower given that you are aware of the issue and will be monitored. Still, it is absolutely no fun being in the high risk category.

Be kind to yourself hon, this is hard news. Of course, please keep us posted on how it all goes. :hugs: You are so strong and I bet you and LO will come through just fine. But I can imagine it must be a shock and a disappointment.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks sevilla :hugs: I'm ready and I'm not ready...being high risk I've always known since 24 weeks he could come at any moment, but of course I hope he keeps baking for a good long time! Both for his sake, and because I've been planning our nursery setup and my projects at work on the assumption that we have at least until early September. It would be nice not to have to rush those things. I don't really mind pregnancy from a physical discomfort point of view so I'm not especially eager for that to be over...yet.

We have 95% decided on a name, and I'm not sharing it publicly (even after he's born most likely) but would be happy to PM anyone interested :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, ladies... and I've decided I'm going to ask them if they can just take them all at once. I will be miserable on just mininium tylenol but I don't want to go back for multiple trips. And the sooner this disease is gone the better.

I really didn't have symptoms hun. I have now that I'm pregnant, swollen gums. And in the 2ww a few mouth sores.

Thanks for your support. No teeth but baby is all that matters.


----------



## snowangel187

I wanna know sea. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpblues82

helloooo!!

how is everyone? came home today to find the kitten or one of the cats has been sick and pood on the carpet in the living room :/ oh cleaned it up tho good job we are getting a new carpet next week lol!! 
well ms is still comming and going but im still rather shattered and boobs feel like they are gonna fall off lol 4 days till my 8 week scan :) 

i really think im having a girl but we were walking around asda the other day getting aidens uniform for school and e bothe agreed that as we wont be having anymore after this one that we are gonna stay team yellow!!


----------



## lch28

leinz im sorry to hear that honey. I know that everything will be fine, you are a strong awesome lady :thumbup:

bump can't wait for your scan..

afm im calling my doctor today. i just can't understand how i feel NOTHING like i did with Sophia. If i wasn't ttc and testing since 7dpo like a crazy lady i would have never even thought i was pregnant


----------



## Bumpblues82

lenzi i have probs with my teeth too i just want them all out and false ones haha i hate them! when i leave uni and im on a good wage im getting implants deffo! i have a huge fear of the dentist! i have to be sedated just for a check up and knocked out for anything else xx


----------



## sevilla24

Hey Ladies - Off to my midwife appointment in a few hours. I am sure it will be a quick appointment, as I really don't even have any questions and I haven't had any issues with this pregnancy (thank God!) It's strange to think that after this appointment, I will have one more before my school year starts up again... then this baby is going to be here before I know it. I am starting to think I should get the second nursery in order some how... but I have been procrastinating. With DD I had everything set up so early... maybe it's because I didn't have a toddler running around demanding all of my attention :wacko:

*Ich * let us know what the doctor says! I know you have heard it all before... but just remember that each pregnancy is different. I have been pregnant with 2 girls and even these pregnancies have been different. Also, I tend to forget I am pregnant in the first trimester because the ONLY symptom I ever get is fatigue... which I consider extremely lucky HOWEVER it was never very reassuring.


----------



## seaweed eater

Good luck with the appointment, Sevilla! :thumbup:

Lch, let us know what the doctor says. :hugs: As Sevilla said, every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'll update this thread with appt's later. Just stopped in for a minute.

Ich: I agree... Some women don't even know they are pregnant until labor.

Sevilla: Can't wait to hear how your appt. goes? Are you a teacher?

Madrid: TOMORROW!! TOMORROW!!:happydance:

Mrskg: MONDAY!! MONDAY!! :happydance:

Bump: TUESDAY!! TUESDAY!! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

I wanna do this.. :thumbup: what do you ladies think? 

https://www.proudbody.com/articles.asp?id=162


----------



## Mrskg

Leinz so sorry to hear your news sounds awful :hugs:

I'm struggling with hyperemesis x Had to get another anti sickness jag today an different meds really hoping these ones work x


----------



## Mrskg

Snowangel that's. Lovely idea ESP if you have room to display it :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Does anybody else wish they could use these in texts and on Facebook?

:rofl: :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## lxb

snowangel187 said:


> Does anybody else wish they could use these in texts and on Facebook?
> 
> :rofl: :haha: :thumbup:

Ahh.. I've added them to my msn! :haha: And these two too :happydance: & :shrug:


----------



## Bumpblues82

random question for those that have lost more than one angel... when did or will u start buying things??
i had a loss at 14 weeks in 2010 and i dunno when to start buying things i know its really rare to lose one after 12 weeks.. any thoughts?


----------



## snowangel187

im sorry for your loss. tho i havent had a loss when i was pregnant with my daughter i didnt buy before 20weeks, unless i found something so dirt cheap i was ok if i had to use it as a baby shower gift or even a donation.. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpblues82

when i had that loss i had bought quite a bit of stuff like vests and baby grows and bibs i kept them for about a year and then gave them all to a friend who was 17 at the time as she got preg.. i held on to a few things tho i was thinking after 20 week scan or even 30 weeks!


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be buying stuff after the 12 week scan x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i really want to but im too scared!..


----------



## sevilla24

My appointment went great :happydance: I am up about 10 lbs from pre-pregnancy weight which seems to be about on target for 22 weeks?? The HB sounded good, measuring ok etc etc. So, because my cervix hasn't even shortened or funneled even slightly, they decided it isn't necessary to do weekly ultrasounds anymore!! I must admit I am a bit sad :blush: because I obviously loved seeing the little baby in there each week... but I couldn't be happier for the reason :happydance: They will give me another ultrasound at my next appointment at 26 weeks just to be on the safe side... so, I just PRAY that the whole cervical issue was just a fluke with the first pregnancy!? :shrug: There is still a chance that it will shorten and I will have to go on bed rest again, but I am holding out hope!!!! I just need to stop researching on the internet.....


*Leinz*, yes I am a teacher. I teach 5th grade (10 and 11 year olds) and I love my job!! Having the summer off is an added bonus for sure.... I used to waitress on my time off from school, but this summer since I have a toddler and I am pregnant, I decided that I could stay home and relax. So, now I know both worlds of being a working mom AND a stay at home mom!!!

My next appointment is *August 9th* - Midwife Appointment, Ultrasound for cervix AND the dreaded glucose test (they sent me home with the drink today... I chose the fruit punch flavor again) That will be a busy day for me!

A bunch of other appointments coming up this week and next with you ladies!! Can't wait to read the updates!!! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm jealous of your fruit punch option. :haha: I had orange or lemon. :sick:


----------



## lch28

i wont be buying anything until after 36 weeks. I bought everything with Sophia and we lost her at 23 weeks and it was incredibly painful to figure out what to do with it all. Once i get my cerclage out at 36 weeks i will know that everything will be okay. However if i didn't have an IC i would get it after 12 weeks. 

sevilla so glad your cervix is looking good! :thumbup:

i called my doctor. they said that its normal and every pregnancy is different, and that they have a lot of patients who don't experience nausea the 2nd time around, or patients that never get it to begin with. They also said it may be because my body is used to the hormones since i was just 6 months pregnant in February :shrug: oh well. i knew most of this. guess ill just have to stop worrying.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: What is hyperemesis? Why are there always issues to deal with during pregnancy? Have you had this before? I'm excited for Monday! :)

Ich28: I had no MS with DD. I've had MS with this one... Even Lil Dragon was different.

Snow: I love belly casts! I'm definitley doing that! Actually asking DH for the kit for our anniversary (Nov.) or Christmas... They are so cool.

Sevilla: I'm so glad everything is going great! I'm sad that you won't be getting a scan every week. When is your next appt.? I will put it on the front page.

Bump: I've had one loss 9w3d. I still bought some items before I even got pregnant with baby... Like a ducky onsie and a stuffed giraffe. I also have bought 1 sleeper since I found out I was expecting...

I don't need many baby items though as DD is 1 and I saved everything and went neutral. I mainly will need clothes if a boy, and winter clothes if girl. DH and I also stocked up on diapers before DD. People told us we couldn't have to many. However, we proved that wrong. We have cases left.

With Lil Dragon, before I was pg. I bought a little panda bear... I would cuddle it and dream of my baby. Well I got pg and had a MMC and that stuffed animal brings me comfort. I cuddle it and think about lil dragon, I cry... I remember the joys. Etc.

AFM: To me my news feels awful. I just want to get it over with. I called my dentist today for a consult. If I have anything complicated to pull, I have to see an oral surgeon. If its simple I will just have it done by general dentist. My appt. is Thursday July 19. I told them that I'm in a hurry because I'm pregnant and want to lower my risks to baby. The dentist said that they could have it all done in one appt. Thats what I'm shooting for.


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel... I can't stand orange (that was an option for me too) but I can't imagine lemon to be much better... which did you choose??


Leinz My next appointment is August 9th - Midwife Appointment, Ultrasound for cervix AND the dreaded glucose test


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry hun, I missed that! I had orange with DD... They never gave me a choice. I didn't mind it. Tasted like flat pop.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've updated the front page. Krippy? You have scheduled your csection for December 5? Correct?


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> I've updated the front page. Krippy? You have scheduled your csection for December 5? Correct?

Yep so far that is the date! I will know in 2 weeks! :)


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> snowangel... I can't stand orange (that was an option for me too) but I can't imagine lemon to be much better... which did you choose??
> 
> 
> Leinz My next appointment is August 9th - Midwife Appointment, Ultrasound for cervix AND the dreaded glucose test

I chose orange, because I knew how it was. I was afraid the lemon would be to citrus like or remind me of pine sol. Tho if they could guarantee it be like lemonade I'd consider it. I may just search for a place that offers a fruit punch next time tho. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz my next monthly appt wit OB is August 9th. :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Fruit punch sounds good. I had lemon-lime. Blech. It definitely tasted like flat soda. I wasn't given a choice.

I'm sorry L :hugs: I'm not surprised you're having a hard time with the news. I can't imagine how I would react to that. Can't believe you didn't have symptoms other than gum swelling! How scary. I hope you can get them all out at once as you are hoping.


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Leinz :hugs:

Looks like we are buying the babys pram at the end of this month, way sooner than I planned, some arsehole has nicked ours, its most likely been dumped somewhere :(


----------



## lch28

whats a pram?

:hugs: leinz


----------



## lch28

ooooh 9 weeks!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 9 weeks :hugs:

Pram = pushchair/stroller. x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i know my ms was comming and going and i dunno if its cause ive had a bout 12 hrs sleep that i feel fine :/ only been up an hr so it still has time to rear its head!


----------



## snowangel187

I am going to do my registry at Babies R Us. :) I want mostly neutral stuff anyways and since I need it done before I fly home and I don't find out the gender til the day before I'm going to do the bulk of it now and add gender specific things after we announce. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I heard the heartbeat earlier :cloud9: I found it almost immediately :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!! I've been mia but I needed the time away as I had no ms and cramps one day and I was thinking it was all over once again. I had my scan this morning and baby has grown nicely. It's measuring 7wks6 and with a lovely hb. So happy!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news :cloud9: x x x


----------



## lch28

great news ladies!! what doppler do you use wiggler?


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy Madrid!! SO, SO HAPPY! :wohoo:

Yay for HB Wiggler! So Happy! :wohoo:

I did registries with DD, and hardly anyone bought from them. I had 2 showers. This time I doubt I'll have a shower. 

What is a good baby wearing sling? One that allows the baby to be in a cradle position. DD's was held all out front and center. I didn't like it. I'd also like a double stroller.


----------



## seaweed eater

Such great news today. :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

lch - I have a Sonoline B

I have a Close Parent Close Baby wrap for when baby is small and then a Rose and Rebellion for when baby is bigger, I'm upgrading to an Ergo though as Madam will be growing out of the R&R soon and the reveiws on Ergos are amazing! x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove it's hyperemesis is extreme sickness :cry: had to have a few injections an on second type of meds so far these ones seem to be working :thumbup:

Madrid sorry you had wobbles great news about scan xxx


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*: So sorry about your news. Glad you are getting them done quickly so as to minimize risks to baby. 
Will be praying all goes well... Just keep the positive spirit hun :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Madrid, Wiggler* : Awesome news :dance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: MONDAY!!!! MONDAY!!!! :happydance: I'm glad the meds are working the second time around. Sounds awful. Did you have this with any of your other pregnancies? I would think that this is a very very good sign that this is your forever baby. :hugs:

NeeSAH: Thank you! Happy 7 weeks! A blueberry! YAYAYYAYAY!! :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well ms didn't show today som I'm now officially worried :(


----------



## snowangel187

I scored a pair of maternity shorts at good will for $3.59. :happydance: I was sooo pumped! :thumbup: 

I had to leave babies r us because their clearance stuff was 50% off and I was starting to go crazy. :blush: sooo glad I dont know gender yet. :haha: 

But on the gender note. 12 days. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: This pregnancy is probably just different. :hugs: Tuesday! :)

SnowAngel: Thats a good deal! :) I went to this volunteers of America thrift store and bought 3 pairs shorts, 1 pair capri's, 2 tank tops, 3 shirts all maternity for $10. You wouldn't be able to tell they are used. It was also 50% off everything day. 

I'm currently looking for a maternity dress for my brothers wedding next month. 

Yay! 13 days for me! I still can't believe that! How fun? Dr. Appt. Tuesday and ultrasound the next week. I'm so happy with my decison to schedule a private one. Even if I don't find out, I'll have priceless pics and DVD! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Leinz regarding you teeth issue, can't you wait until the baby is born? Wouldn't it be better for you? I've never heard of something so drastic in someone as young as you are. Hope you aren't in pain hun. :hugs:

mrskg glad to hear the medicines are working so far. Only two day to go and you'll see your little bean. It's going so well for you!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm starting to think its all over for me cause this happened every time ms just went so preparing for worst on tuesday :(


----------



## Madrid98

Bump if you read back in my journal I was feeling exactly the same way your are right now last Sunday and Monday. My ms disappeared and I thought it was the end of it all but then it came back and you know the rest. Don't give up hope just yet hun!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

When I went away at the end of just I was so so I'll and then it went and came back 2 days later but I just have this horrible gut feeling that something's wrong I've had to go upstairs away from Aiden as I don't want him to see me upset :(


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi everyone, i was in a thread with Lienz in the ttc after a loss! Just found out im pregnant! 4 weeks! Scared and excited :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Phoned ward where Epac is and they said to go down so dr can check me out x


----------



## snowangel187

Keep us updated bump.. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ust sat in waiting room at the mo :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well that was a waste of time sat for 2 hrs in a waiting room and when I got to see doctor I was told there was nothing they can do and wouldn't scan me because she wasn't trained in it yet and the one doctor that was was busy else where and that I'm not classed as a priority :( so got to wait till Tuesday now :(


----------



## lch28

im sorry bump i hope everything is fine.. i have no MS at all.. 

erinsmummy congrats on bfp! yay


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank u :) bump, sorry you didn't get to be seen :( what's happened if you don't mind me asking ? I tried to go back and read a big but I'm on my phone and it's being a bit slow!


----------



## Bumpblues82

just my morning sickness has done a runner and previously when this happened id miscarried so im terrified!

i think if i have lost this one im not trying again 7 mcs pretty much screams its not gonna happen so might aswell give up!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Hang in there, hun! This is a different pregnancy. No MS doesn't mean you have MC. Do you have other symptoms? Some women don't even know they are pregnant until they are in labor. Praying and hoping all is well as it most likely is. :hugs:

Erinsmummy: So happy to see you here! You'll enjoy this thread... Lots of wonderful women, support, and advice in here. :)

Madrid: I could actually save most of my bottom teeth. But the dentist said because its so advanced and I'm young for this to be happening. Its most likely heridtary or a gene change. And I could have a scaling and root surgery on those teeth, and cleaning every 3 months... but I'm likely to lose the teeth within 5 years regardless.

I can't wait until after PG because periodontal disease makes me 7 times more likely for low birth weight, preterm or stillbirth. However, If I get a full mouth extraction it lowers my risk to nothing. It also oposes other risks to my health. The bacteria can enter my bloodstream and cause any number of health complications.


----------



## Bumpblues82

well every time this has happened its ended in mc :( this is our last shot at having another baby as ive tried and tested every option :( spent the whole day in bed( apart from when i went to hospital ) crying :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Bump! I wish there was something I could do to ease your worry. Lots & Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Bumpblues82

:(


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Bump I'm so sorry you have suffered so many losses, I understand why you are worrying, but every pregnancy is different. My friend had terrible sickness with her first 2 babies, then with her 3rd, nothing! Have you had tests to see why it kept happening? Wish I could ease your worry but I'm not much better, after one loss I feel like Itl happen again, so cant imagine how your feeling, really hope things are ok, and I'm sure they are xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy : I was the same... Also with one loss. Any loss is too many! I felt so much better after my first scan. :hugs: I MMC at 9w3d in March. Well, I guess we did meet in TTCAL.

When are you due, you think? Also when do you think you'll have your first Dr. Appt.?


----------



## Bumpblues82

I've had every test going :/


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats good news Bump! This is a brand new pregnancy, a brand new beginning. Theres a better chance this will be your forever baby, than not. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I meant every test to c why I'm miscarrying Lenzi not now x but I dunno if it's cause I just ate a ton of pasta (although it did start before) but I feel a lil bit queasy it could have just been hunger then too much food. Will just see what I feel like tomoz :/


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Well hun! I hope MS is in full force tomorrow, so you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Bump it's like Lienz said, you have every chance of this working out, try to stay positive. Ms comes and goes sometimes, with my daughter it was certain smells that set me off, but otherwise I was ok. I didn't have ms for very long either. I think im due middle of march, about 21st. I am making a drs appointment on monday :)


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove I've had ms with my other pregnancies even had to take tablets all the way through with my youngest but it's never been as bad as this 2 docs have mentioned twins :saywhat:

Madrid thank you I sure hope so x 

Erinsmummy massive congrats x

Bump I'm so sorry your having wobbles I know exactly how you feel :hugs: I had bad ms with my first loss for 6 weeks after baby stopped growing so ms doesn't reassure me but I suppose none wouldn't either with pal we just can't win xxx

Less than 36 hours I'll know my fate :wacko: hoping an praying for good news but can't help expect the worse :cry: roll on Monday xxx


----------



## sevilla24

*erinsmummy* WELCOME and CONGRATS :hi:

*bump* stay positive for now, it's all you can do... looking forward to hearing about your appointment on Tuesday :hugs:

Everyone else with appointments this week.... YIPPEEEEEE :happydance: can't wait to hear about them!!! :dance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: Monday! :) ALL IS GOING TO BE PERFECT! There is a perfectly wonderful explanation for this extreme MS... A healthy beating bean or two. :) :) :)

Bump: Tuesday! :) I hope today brings you some form of reassurance. :hugs:

Me: Tuesday! :) A little nervous. Staying positive! :) Can't believe I'm a peach! :)

I'm getting super excited about the scans next week, also. I'm going to get to change some tickers to blue or pink... Also NeeSAH's scan. :happydance:

Ladies, thank you all for making this thread so much fun! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Erin & welcome!!!

Good luck with all your appts ladies!!!


----------



## snowangel187

I guess I should say, 10 days. In case you ladies forgot when my ultrasound is. :rofl: tho I wish it was already here I'm actually impressed at how time has flown by. Now I have a ton to do in the next 10 days as I prepare for my trip home the day after. I have cleaning, packing, cooking meals ahead for dh, and of course bnb. I think if I blink my wait will be over. :thumbup: 


On a pregnancy note. I have had extreme pains in my right side. Not contraction like and not gas. :haha: I think it must be round ligament? I never experienced it with dd, but man does it hurt. Anybody have experience with the ligament pain? How long does it last? What does it feel like to you? Etc. trying to stay away from google. :haha: well I have a busy day today probably won't be back on til after 3, so in about 8 hours. Have a good day ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well today I've got the ever so slightest scrap of queasy but I'm still not able to think of summit I'd like to eat like when you think of what u want for tea I kinda turn my nose up at the thought of most food.. The smell of oh garlic bread last night made me feel queasy and felt I'll when I went to bed but dunno if I'd just eaten too much :/ my bbs are still sore and I'm still sleeping for England :/ work gave me yesterday and today off to try and chill out and I'm off tomorrow so gonna go out with oh and ds and do summit x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Just realised that I am going to have to take my son to the scan on Tuesday as there is no one to watch him not good if something's wrong as he doesn't know about baby yet either :/


----------



## lch28

aww bump i hope all is well.. my ms went away for 2 days and came back yesterday. i think its normal for it to come and go. do you have any other symptoms??


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i have sore bbs and still sleepy im just miserable without my ms :( last 2 pregs that i lost the ms just stopped :/ so im worried sick :( my ms went or 2 days a couple of weeks ago when i was like 5+3 and came back when i was 5+5 :/


----------



## sevilla24

I hope with all of these gender scans coming up the "ONE PINK" changes in the title.... I can't imagine having the only girl in a sea full of boys on this thread :winkwink: But if so, I will survive :haha:

Those of you with your second child... what are your plans as far as nursery furniture etc go? Just curious. We have a three bedroom home, so plan on keeping DD in her current room and turn the guest room into the new baby's nursery... I think it might be tough having them so close in age ONLY because of things like DD won't be ready to be moved out of her crib yet etc. I like having a rocking chair in her room - but don't want to buy another one for the new baby's room. UGH it's a lot to think about and stresses me out!!! So, I thought I would see what you are all planning to do :shrug:


----------



## lch28

i had a dream we had a boy. he was so cute but it was weird he had huge blue eyes and we both have brown eyes!! =] made me happy. then i got this really really bad cramp it like took my breath away so now of course im freaking out. im constipated so maybe that was it...


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think im just getting worked up about scan :/ i had my sunday lunch earlier and then decided that i would make the most of feeling better and do all the cleaning jobs ive neglected for the last few weeks as been ill.. then as we are getting a new carpet in the living room and new flooring in the kitchen on wed i thought id make a start de cluttering and moving little things like ornaments and stuff.. so after hoovering and cleaning two bathrooms a kitchen and doing a ton of laundry and dishes i deffo feel like ive over done it now! im lying on the bed! but when i was cleaning i started to feel ever so slightly queasy and now have heart burn! i also have a random dull ache in my boob??? 

ich - where was the cramp and was it just for a sec or did it last a while?? i get sharp pains when i need to poo and cant so maybe its just that x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have a spare doppler that i got a couple of years ago its a summer one reviews arent fantastic but i bought an angel sounds one off ebay so i was wondering if any of my bnb friends would like it? it works after about 15 weeks depending on your size lol but i used it on my friend ans we heard hiccups and kicks and things when she was about 20+ weeks so if anyone (in the uk) would like it ill send it to you xx


----------



## nesSAH

Welcome *Erin*! Congratulations!!

*Leinz*: Thanks! So excited about the scans this week too

*Mrskg*: twins? :dance: Keep us posted :D

*Bump*: :hugs: hun

*Sevilla*: I went all out for our first, and since we were team yellow with her, her room has neutral colors. So things will work out fine with our second yellow bump :D


Also to everyone with scans this week- All the best, can't wait to hear the lovely news :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> I hope with all of these gender scans coming up the "ONE PINK" changes in the title.... I can't imagine having the only girl in a sea full of boys on this thread :winkwink: But if so, I will survive :haha:
> 
> Those of you with your second child... what are your plans as far as nursery furniture etc go? Just curious. We have a three bedroom home, so plan on keeping DD in her current room and turn the guest room into the new baby's nursery... I think it might be tough having them so close in age ONLY because of things like DD won't be ready to be moved out of her crib yet etc. I like having a rocking chair in her room - but don't want to buy another one for the new baby's room. UGH it's a lot to think about and stresses me out!!! So, I thought I would see what you are all planning to do :shrug:

There's a large age gap here, but I did move dd into a toddler bed rather early anyways. Maybe you would consider it she was 18 months. I did gate her bedroom door so she couldn't roam the house but she did great! :thumbup: as far as the rocker maybe u can find on on sale or a used one from family. I was going to suggest just rocking the new baby in dd's room to keep her involved but that wouldn't work at night. Don't stress, it'll all work out. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

bump it only lasted a few seconds.. i went to the bathroom and i feel better now. phew. anyway i really think that everything is okay with you. The MS and how bad it is varies from day to day. First of all i never even got MS until like 7 weeks lol. It would be bad one day, hardly noticeable the next, gone the next, bad again.. i called my doctor about it and he said it was completely normal. try not to worry hun :hugs: i know thats easier said then done.. especially with so many losses =[ I cant imagine how nerve wracking this is. I am sure your scan will show your little bean with a hb flickering away


----------



## Madrid98

Sevilla, if all continues well, this is going to be my 3rd and as I already have boy and girl I truly don't mind which team I'll join. We have 3 bedrooms and each of them have their own. My dd, who is 12 years old, was telling me just yesterday about how if I have a boy she'll move into her brother's room as her is bigger and it'll be better for 2 to share instead of the other one. She's so sweet!! I'm not ready to plan so far ahead but what I'm sure about is that my dh will try to move us to a bigger house as that's what he's always wanted anyway.
Also as my kids are all grown up I'll have to buy everything again as if it was my first baby. I love this part!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks i think its just after last time it going exactly when the baby dies as it went at 10 and a half weeks and thats when they dated the mc at :( maybe im just so nervous im letting it all get on top of me i had no symptoms excet tiredness with my son so maybe it will be ok x


----------



## lch28

i think it will honey. you are on progesterone right? what kind are you taking?? sorry to ask, was the lost at 10 weeks a mmc?

aww madrid your daughter sounds so sweet


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer im on cyclogest pessaries 400mg 2 x a day and yer last one was a mmc x


----------



## lch28

did you find out at a scan? im sorry that must have been so hard. i am on crinone once a day . the good news is at 8 weeks the placenta begins to take over. i am on it till 12 weeks. how long are you on it?


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer at my 12 week scan but i kinda knew as my sickness just vanished :/ i was kinda expecting it.. and im on it till im 18 weeks but doc said if i want i can stay on all the way thru x


----------



## lch28

did it vanish at 12 weeks or before?? how come 18 weeks if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Bumpblues82

cause i had a loss at 14 weeks and she thought it would reassure me a bit more to be on it longer x and it went at 10.5 weeks and when i went for 12 week scan they dated baby at 10.5 weeks :(


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks for the nice welcomes :) 

We have a 2 bedroom house so our kids will have to share. All my daughters stuff is punk though So if we have a boy we will have to think about getting a 3 bedroom. My lo will be 3yrs 2 months when this ones due so she will be in a bed then. Im not sure I like thinking this far ahead but im trying to think like this will be ok lol. Xx


----------



## lch28

aww bump im so sorry honey. i had one loss at 23 weeks and i cant even imagine going through it again . have you been tested for clotting or anything hun??


----------



## Bumpblues82

ive had every test going even paid £360 to get the nk cell tests done which came back clear x i cant imaging loosing one that late! 14 weeks was bad enough x i had to wait over a week before they would have me in hospital too was awful!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok i feel sick again!


----------



## lch28

yay!!!!!! i have felt sick since yesterday! nice to finally feel pregnant lol. yeah it was really really hard on me. i started bleeding one day and went to the hospital and next thing i know they tell me im 6cm dilated/membranes ruptured. i thought there was some mistake.. didn't understand how i could be 6cm dilated and not be in any pain. That is part of incompetent cervix.. your cervix will open and youll be half way into labor without even noticing. I didn't feel contractions until 2 hours after i was 6cm dilated. i delievered at 11 pm that night and Sophia passed in my arms at 1 am. :cry: For 2 months after it happened i was a total wreck. I never left my house and lost 34 pounds. While i still cry sometimes I can now think of Sophia with a smile, even though i lost her i am so happy i had her for the small time i did. She was beautiful and so perfect.


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> yay!!!!!! i have felt sick since yesterday! nice to finally feel pregnant lol. yeah it was really really hard on me. i started bleeding one day and went to the hospital and next thing i know they tell me im 6cm dilated/membranes ruptured. i thought there was some mistake.. didn't understand how i could be 6cm dilated and not be in any pain. That is part of incompetent cervix.. your cervix will open and youll be half way into labor without even noticing. I didn't feel contractions until 2 hours after i was 6cm dilated. i delievered at 11 pm that night and Sophia passed in my arms at 1 am. :cry: For 2 months after it happened i was a total wreck. I never left my house and lost 34 pounds. While i still cry sometimes I can now think of Sophia with a smile, even though i lost her i am so happy i had her for the small time i did. She was beautiful and so perfect.

Ich, that is a truly heart-wrenching story :cry: thank you for sharing it with us :hugs: My heart just breaks for what you had to go through. I'm so glad we live in an age where they can tell you what was the cause (IC) and monitor it to make sure you have peace of mind for this baby


----------



## Bumpblues82

thats awful :( 
when i had emma i went for my 16 week check at the mw i was about 2 days off 17 weeks and she couldnt hear a heart beat so sent me to the hosp for a scan which showed no heart beat and she had been gone almost 3 weeks :( i had to wait a week to go into hospital then i had her like you would a medically induced miscarraige and there was a 2 hr wait for a bed when i got there and there was a woman in going on about how she was having a termination it was awful! i got to hold her she was soo tiny oh didnt want to see her he wanted to remember her from her 11 week scan where she had hiccups and waved :) shes the only one we named even though we know the last one was a girl too.. x


----------



## lch28

:hugs: thank you honey. i was terrified that my doctors were gonna say i shouldn't get pregnant again, i could never carry to term or have a baby of my own. i honestly never even thought about ttc until i met with my new OB and he told me all about the cerclage and high risk care he would provide. That was when i grew obsessed with ttc. We were very very lucky to get pregnant again after 2 cycles. Really only 1 because my 1st cycle was annovulatory. I don't think ill ever be completely in peace and not worried for any pregnancy, until i hit 36 weeks. The worst part will be leading up too and during the time i had my last loss (23 weeks)


----------



## Bumpblues82

i wont relax till im at least 20 weeks till i feel it move! then ill just worry about pre term labour instead and still birth :(


----------



## lch28

awwww bump im so sorry honey. i am glad you were given the chance to hold her. My fiancee didn't want to see Sophia at first either but he did change his mind. I was scared to see her but she was so beautiful. I posted a thread of her pics a while back and got lots of responses. She had a full head of hair!! That must have been so hard. Especially to hear a girl talking about a termination.. =[ and you had to wait a week??????? that must have been terrible for you


----------



## lch28

awww honey don't worry about PTL.. its so very rare.. and once you have carried full term before it is seriously unlikely to happen again.. i understand about stillbirth.. i think that its hard not to worry about any type of loss


----------



## Bumpblues82

i know it sounds awful but i just wanted her out of me if that makes sense? i had her on the loo aswell into a pan thingy :/ nurses were lovely tho and they said i could take pics and they would do hand and foot prints but i just thought id dwell on it more if i had them to look at but i can still picture her tiny face now she even had the tinyest hat on :) i didnt cry when i saw her i smiled the whole time as if she was full term and ok it was surreal x


----------



## lch28

aww honey. they would not let me go to the bathroom. i had to pee on a bedpan in the bed. i cried the whole time i was in labor but once i held her i stopped crying until we had to leave and give her to the nurses. We had a funeral for her so we visit her every weekend. Her stone is my avatar pic. i think leaving the hospital and giving her to the nurses to go to the funeral home was the hardest part. I felt like i was leaving her. I would have sat there and held her forever. She was 1 pound exactly and 11 inches long


----------



## Bumpblues82

We went to the joint funeral they had for all the babies that died that month was the saddest day ever ( except my mums funeral) but I think my mum has them all looking after them and she would have lived her grand kids, she died before my son was born x


----------



## lch28

aww no im sorry =[ its so hard . Sophia is in a baby section at the funeral. There are atleast 85 graves and its so sad. We have met a lot of couples there. We actually go out to dinner with 5 couples once a month. We were all there on Fathers Day


----------



## snowangel187

Sorry for ur losses ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: DD has already outgrown her crib. She is 14 months old. I actually have her sleeping on the toddler matress on the floor. Then I plan on going straight to twin bed. Baby #2 will cosleep for awhile, then move to DD's crib. I also knew I wanted my babies close so I did everything that would be used a year or less neutral. Brown monkeys. They will share a room for a year or so, then we'll move to a bigger house. I'm sure someone will join you with team pink. I might... but I still think boy. :)

Bump: Yay for sickness being back. May it bring you some relief from worry until your scan's reassurance. :hugs:

Ich: You and I are dreaming boy. Ooooooh, I can't wait to know. :) x

I'm sorry ladies for your losses. My heart aches for you all. This thread is full of beautiful rainbows. :hugs: This is a totally new beginning with a totally forever outcome. :hugs:

13+1 Bump Pics


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4805.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4810.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4859.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid: I forgot in the prior post! THERE IS NO WHAT IF! THIS IS IT, your RAINBOW, your FOREVER baby! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And it sure will be fun buying lots and lots of baby things again. :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Your stories about your losses almost had me in tears, so sad. I'm really sorry you had to go through that. Lovely bump pics lienz :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Morning :) I still feel I'll Yey! Lol had bad heart burn last night before bed and my bbs seem have to got really sore over night :)


----------



## lch28

great news bump!! leinz loving your bump. i am sure its a boy this time lol! i may find out at my 12 week scan like i did with Sophia. I am going to the same Dr for it and if you ask he always tells you if he can tell


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz, I caved and changed my ultrasound to the 23rd. :rofl: And it's first thing in the morning. :thumbup: Now I'm just praying dh can keep it a secret for 2 "extra" days..


----------



## lch28

=[ threw up for the first time before.


----------



## Mrskg

:cloud9: scan was perfect measuring 8+3 xxxxx


----------



## sevilla24

Thanks for sharing your stories all you mamas expecting #2 (or 3 or more!!). Luckily, we stayed kind of neutral with most baby stuff AND I am expecting girl #2 so that's not a big deal. I actually just sold a large desk that was in the guest room / office and so now that's gone and I am starting to envision how I will be able to organize things. I am just a little crazy (ok, a LOT crazy :blush:) when it comes to organization (haha, must be the teacher in me :haha:) and so I like to have things planned out in advance. I have a co-sleeper for the new baby, so she won't need a crib right away anyway. It's just funny that for DD (because she was my first) her nursery was set up months in advance before she was born and things looked perfect - and I don't see that happening this time around :wacko: !!!! But I will learn to be okay with it :winkwink:

There's no way on earth I am going to switch DD out of her crib until it's absolutely necessary ~ because right now she is SUCH a good sleeper and I am petrified to mess with it!!! hahaha. So, because I am a scaredy-cat, she will keep her crib and we will figure something out for baby #2. Maybe by the time she leaves the co-sleeper, DD will be ready for a "big girl bed". 

Thanks for all the advice ladies :hugs: love having you to bounce ideas off of!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: I'M SO HAPPY!!!!! This news has me dancing all around! I'm going crazy! :brat::brat::brat::brat: When will your next appt. be? 

Snow: Thats great about changing your ultrasound... :) 

Ich: I think my symptoms got worse weeks 9-11, and are finally easing up. I still have lots of trips to the loo, heartburn constantly, and some fatigue but its getting better.

Bump: Tomorrow! :happydance:

AFM: I'm a little worried about my Dr. Appt. tomorrow. But, I think its just normal anxiety..


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - I can imagine you are a bit worried for your appt - but have you been regularly hearing the HB on your doppler at home? That should put you at ease a bit. Is it just a routine visit tomorrow?


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove I've to call to book in tomorrow an I will get app for scan around 12 weeks x you will be fine tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yep! Been ill all day too so that's good lol bit of back ache but just feels like stretching x Mrskg pic?


----------



## Mrskg

Bump my epu don't give pics or tell you the hb rate :cry:


----------



## lch28

Mrskg awesome news!! 

sevilla24 maybe you could use a bassinet? My nephews were in them till 6 months, then went to the crib. That is what ill do. I already had Sophia's bassinet. ooh it beautiful, white with pink polka dots and a nice pink ribbon. 

leinz is it a scan? or are they going to use the doppler? good luck honey i know its all going to be okay!


----------



## Leinzlove

It's a doppler visit unless babys HB can't be found, then Ultrasound. But, a regular OB Appt.

I think I have picked up babies HB once. I try everyday. I know though that I've heard sounds of maternal bloodflow and the placenta.


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww L, I'm sure you will be fine tomorrow. ALL signs point to a healthy, growing baby. I remember being SO anxious at my 12-week appointment though...I think my blood pressure was like 160/105 the first time they took it. :haha: I do have white coat hypertension but it's not usually THAT bad!


----------



## sevilla24

Did I already post this? I apologize if I did!! 21/22 week bump.... SORRY for the sweat stains, I had just gotten back from a run and remembered to take the picture :blush:

Can anyone tell me how to add things with a "spoiler" so people just have to look at it only if they want to???? :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 116.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well today I've been in all day Yey! And I feel huge my tummy has bloated loads :/ kinda looking forward to tomorrow now :) I think I'm having a weekly one after this one :)


----------



## Madrid98

excellent news mrskg!!! No twins then? :winkwink:

leinz I don't know when my next scan will be. I've been trying to get my antenatal booking done but my doctor hasn't started it yet. I'm expecting a call tomorrow regarding this or otherwise I'll have to go on Wednesday and do it myself.


----------



## lch28

well i told one of my friends i am pregnant again. She said "thats really dumb and you should get an abortion. your replacing sophia"

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> well i told one of my friends i am pregnant again. She said "thats really dumb and you should get an abortion. your replacing sophia"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:


Um that's not a friend, and she's lucky she didn't get punched in the face!!:growlmad:


----------



## lch28

I am sure that i would have if we were in person. It was over the phone. I told her never to talk to me about Sophia and i hung up. I don't plan on speaking to her ever again. How dare she tell me i am trying to replace Sophia? Im seriously insulted.


----------



## lxb

oh my lch! That's not a "friend" at all~! :growlmad: and she does deserve a punch in the face! :gun:


----------



## Mrskg

Madrid x no just 1 :thumbup: she did say there was room in sac for another one(prob with sac in jan def saw a massive difference this time) lol hubby said thanks but one will do us fine x they are convinced it's the aspirin that's helped this time x

Ich she not a friend for saying that an us angel mums know they can't be replaced xxx :hugs:


----------



## lch28

yeah. i def won't be calling her a friend ever again. lol on a happier note that smiley with the guns made me giggle :haha: where are all these codes for the special smileys they don't show?


----------



## Mrskg

Sevilla great bump pic x im sure we all want to see but if you do want to use a spoiler go to advance mess an click on face with black line through it then put your pic in middle xxx


----------



## lch28

Mrskg said:


> Madrid x no just 1 :thumbup: she did say there was room in sac for another one(prob with sac in jan def saw a massive difference this time) lol hubby said thanks but one will do us fine x they are convinced it's the aspirin that's helped this time x
> 
> Ich she not a friend for saying that an us angel mums know they can't be replaced xxx :hugs:

thanks hun. yeah i told her not to talk crap about things shell never understand. forget her.. i am glad your scan went well :thumbup:

heyy i just found the more button by the smileys!!!!!! :loopy:


----------



## Mrskg

Ich yay for finding smilies x 

Bump good luck tomorrow x wow weekly scans that's great xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, what on earth? :grr: I have been lucky enough not to have had a loss yet but even I would never say anything like that. That's just plain insensitive.


----------



## sevilla24

What is wrong with that girl, ICH??? I can't imagine any human being ever saying that unless they were really thick in the head... which she clearly is. 

mrskg - thanks for the spoiler info... I know I love looking at other peoples bumps!!! But I want to be sensitive, too

leinz & bumpblues.... can't wait to hear about your appointments tomorrow!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

L and Bump, can't wait to hear from you both tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: That is awful! No friend at all. How can she even think that way? And say that? I would've punched her also. Rainbow babies aren't ever replacements!

Sevilla: Loving the bump! You are so adorable! :)

Krippy: You're MIA, hope you are getting excited! Next week you'll be seeing your baby! :happydance:

Bump: Glad your MS came back and held you over until tomorrow. :hugs: Can't wait to hear how perfect baby is... :)

Madrid: I hope you get a scan date soon. It's nice having them to look forward to. :) 

Mrskg: When will you have another? 12 weeks? This is so exciting! :happydance:

S: Less than 2 months! OMG!!! :happydance:

AFM: Thanks Ladies for your support and kindness... I just have a hard time right before the Dr. Appt. I think I've been feeling movement when I lay down at night. But, I'm afraid I'm losing it. I get afraid... and sometimes I feel like theres no way this could be going so great that something this incredible and wonderful is happening to me.

My main symptoms right now are trips to the loo, fatigue and heartburn (Extreme)


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinzlove said:


> sometimes I feel like theres no way this could be going so great that something this incredible and wonderful is happening to me.

Believe it hon :cloud9: I have a really good feeling about your appointment tomorrow, but even if (God forbid) it doesn't go well, you DO deserve a healthy pregnancy and a perfect baby. And you will be holding that perfect baby very soon. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I've just woke up to :sick: 3:30 in the morning. I'm totally stressed, hoping I'm not coming down with something and baby is ok. :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

Oh my Darwin! Scan was fine saw a heartbeat and I'll post a pic later as I'm on my phone x


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm sure you are fine, hun! We aren't going to ever stop worrying about our babies for the rest of our lives. :hugs:

Bump: That is awesome! I'm so glad all is perfect! Can't wait to see pic! I bet baby has grown alot! :happydance:

AFM: I have 4 hours yet until my Dr. Appt. It is just 6am here... (Eastern US) I haven't slept a wink...


----------



## sevilla24

:yipee::yipee: HOORRRAAYYYY BUMP!!!! :yipee::yipee: Can't wait for you to share details from your appointment!!!!

Leinz - Since I am also in the states... it's almost 7:00 am here and I am just waking up waiting for DD to start making noises from her crib. I am sorry you didn't sleep last night. Hopefully when you get home from your appointment you will be so relieved with great news, that when Chloe takes an afternoon nap YOU CAN JOIN HER :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley will be trying to get a nap before DD does. Haha! Good thing DH doesn't go to work until 4pm. He's still in bed right now... I'll be leaving in 20 minutes. I can't believe how nervous I am. I miss being niave like with DD. I thought I was safe because of no blood... I was so excited for these appointments and now I'm a ball of nerves. I don't think its my loss, but knowledge.


----------



## Bumpblues82

scan pic from today :) they had no paper left in printer so i got hubby to take a pic he ended up comming in the room and ds sat behind the curtain till we knew it was ok :) they did see a sac of fluid which you can see just above the babys sac but she said its nothing to be worried about.. xx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lxb

Leinzlove - waiting patiently for your update! :dance:

bumpblues - LOVE your scan pic!! :dance:


----------



## snowangel187

Getting ready to call my dr's office, pretty sure he will send me to the er. Been vomiting since 3:30 this morning can't eat or drink. I really don't think this is morning sickness. I get dehydrated super easy and was hospitalized for 3 days the last time I had the same issues. I haven't even thrown up this whole pregnancy as much as I have today. I'll keep y'all updated. :(


----------



## sevilla24

Snowangel - sending thoughts/prayers your way!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats again bump blues xxx

Leinzlove hope your app goes well xxx

Snow angel hope you feel better soon keep us updated x

I made my apps today got booking in on 1st an scan on 15th same day my youngest starts school can already see that being a very emotional day xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... It went absolutley perfect! Dr. found the HB right away... and I swear I've found it a hundred times and wrote it off as bloodflow or such.

Anyways, 135bpm, lining up with the HB wives tale BOY. My blood panel and everything came back great. I do need the measles vaccination after labor. My tests showed I'm no longer vaccinated. 

I told my Dr. about my peridontal disease and my upcoming full mouth extraction. The news didn't even make him blink... He said its good to get it taken care of and he's sure the baby will be fine. This felt so good coming from him.

My next Dr. Appt. is August 7th. Another Doppler visit, and he'll schedule my 3D ultrasound. It's going to be at 18-19 weeks. Depending on when he wants to see me.

SNOW: I hope you feel better, and they get you some relief!!


----------



## Mrskg

Amazing news leinzlove :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

so happy for you leinz!!! 

you too bump! beautiful scan!

yes ladies i am definitely not going to consider her a friend.. i was really surprised to hear that from her.. im not sure whats going on?? She's never been that type of person. And she was there for me so much with Sophia :shrug: Im just really hurt by what she said.. oh well.... 

I didn't notice movements till 19 weeks with Sophia. Im hoping since i know what to look for ill feel them sooner this time


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: You will feel movements sooner this time. I think I've been feeling movements when I lay down at night... I keep thinking I'm losing it as its early. But, maybe not. I've read that they can be felt between 13-16 weeks the second time around. :) :) :) 

Can anyone believe how fun next weeks going to be in here? Look at all the scans and appts?

Bump: Do you know when your next scan will be?


----------



## Bumpblues82

lenzi its on the 25th at 10,45 so only a week! x


----------



## Leinzlove

Now this has me excited! How much fun will next week be in here?

*July 23- SnowAngel (Gender Scan) *
*July 24- SeaweedEater (Dr. Appt.)*
*July 25- Krippy (Gender Scan) Staying TEAM GREEN *
*July 25- NeeSAH (Dr. Appt./Scan)*
*July 25- Bumpblue (Dr. Appt./Scan)*
*July 26- Ich28 (Dr. Appt.)*
*July 26- Leinzlove (Gender Scan) *


----------



## seaweed eater

SUCH great news ladies :cloud9: :yipee: So excited for you both!!!

Snow, hope you feel better soon...please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

omg!! yay what a fun week!!!!!!!! I can not wait to hear the hb. boy do i miss that sound. actually now i think about it.. sometimes around 16 - 18 weeks i would lay down and thought i felt something but wasn't really sure. By time i was 22 weeks she was such a mover!!!!!!! Especially when i was asleep 0_o lol, we def had different sleeping patterns


----------



## lch28

snowangel - keep us updated honey. hope you feel better and aren't in the hospital too long


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I felt DD move a few nights. Then during the day especially if I had sugar... but not everyday. Then bam it was constant. Everyone should feel constant movements after 28 weeks. :happydance: We are getting there! :)


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Krippy: You're MIA, hope you are getting excited! Next week you'll be seeing your baby! :happydance:

I am here...I have actually been avoiding this thread as there as been a lot of negative talk lately and I just needed a positivity break. I absolutely understand why ladies are stressed and feeling down, and I don't blame them at all. This is what the thread is for is to find support when you are feeling scared or alone or unsure...With what I have been through I am struggling to be that person for people. Trying to keep my head above water and be positive! :) Love and hugs to you all! I am happy to hear all of the lovely scan and HB news lately!

But yes I am really excited for next Wednesday! Can't wait to see our rainbow bubs!


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you, Krippy! I'm sorry I'm also one that has a hard time staying positive. :hugs: Definitley, take all the time away you need. :) 

I can't wait to see your rainbow bubs, either! Will you be able to post a picture? I'm glad you are excited for Wednesday! That will be a very fun experience. :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

I will post a pic for sure! I am quite excited for this scan! It is the start of my scan every month til the end of my pregnancy! I will have lots of pics of our bubs!

Don't have to be sorry about needing support...this is what the thread is for! ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

That's awesome! I can't wait to see Bubs. Thats going to be so hard, staying team green with all those scans. But what a wonderful problem to have. :)


----------



## lch28

cant wait for your scan krippy! so you are team green?


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - Hooray for a reassuring appointment!!!! :happydance:

What a fun-filled week we have lined up next week :) Remember when this thread started and everyone was still so freshly pregnant.... before we know it, it will be a PARENTING thread :baby:


----------



## lch28

:dance: yay for next week. i cant wait. last pregnancy with Sophia i felt like my appointments came so fast. Now they come so slow =[


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> :dance: yay for next week. i cant wait. last pregnancy with Sophia i felt like my appointments came so fast. Now they come so slow =[

With both pregnancies I found them to be so slow in the 1st trimester... because you still aren't showing and you just wanted some confirmation that you are still pregnant!!! But then once the second trimester hits, I thought things moved much faster :thumbup: In fact, sometimes I want this pregnancy to just SLOW down so I can enjoy it!! :wacko: I didn't enjoy it with DD and I regret that!!


----------



## lch28

aww!! i think the second tri may be even worse then the first for me since of my darn cervix.. was it a rough pregnancy with dd?


----------



## sevilla24

Well, I had cervical issues as well... was put on bed rest... but did make it to 37 weeks. 

_my story is in bits and pieces on this thread_ :https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gestational-complications/1032467-short-cervix-21-weeks.html

So, although I am still concerned, I am not as worried as I thought I would be.

However, I didn't experience such a loss like you did :cry: So, I can imagine tri 2 will be difficult for you. We will all be here to help you through :hugs: Maybe that's why appointments seem to be going so slow for you... because you just need the constant confirmation, which is so understandable!!!

Have you had the stitch put in yet? Do you have an appointment for that?


----------



## Wiggler

Got the heartbeat :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPsOwJhUsEU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the HB Wiggler! I'm envious... My babies HB is 135 bpm. I asked Dr. if that was slow? He said no thats normal. I've been hearing it with my doppler, but I thought that was to slow. 

DD was galloping horses at 160-170 bpm.


----------



## seaweed eater

It depends on how far along you are. I think it peaks around 8-9 weeks and then slows down gradually. Munchkin's was like 170 on the first scan, I believe, and then slower at the next few appointments until it leveled out at about 130s to 140. 135 doesn't sound too slow to me for 13 weeks at all. Maybe just a sign of a mellow baby! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh S... You see DD was 170's early on, at about 14 weeks. Then in the 30's weeks she was in the 160's. Then on delivery day she was in the late 50's...

But, I guess normal after 12 weeks is 120-180!


----------



## Krippy

lch28 said:


> cant wait for your scan krippy! so you are team green?

Yep not finding out but like Leinz says with montly scan we will have to be careful not to look at bits my accidents! lol


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers! :hugs: I was dehydrated, they checked blood and urine to make sure there was no infection. All came back clear. :thumbup: then they did an ultrasound to make sure baby was still growing on track. :happydance: I said since ur in there maybe a gender guess. :haha: 

Sooooooooooo she thinks. :pink: BUT she said it is possible for boy "stuff" to drop up until 22 weeks. :shrug: we still have our next ultrasound next week Leinz, but for now u can change me to pink. ;)


----------



## sevilla24

:pink: HOOORRAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ANOTHER TEAM PINK!!!!! Happy to have someone join me snowangel :yipee: Also, very happy that everything turned out ok and you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I hope you are feeling better. I'm glad its not an infection and baby girl is ok. :) Baby girl.... YAY! :happydance: You'll really have some conflict if Mondays scan says boy. I'd say its pretty accurate at 16 weeks, though. I read that after 14 weeks, scan is 98% accurate at determining gender. Have you had any feelings that its a girl?

Sevilla: You got a team :pink:! And it evened the score! :happydance: These team greens will make it interesting on labor and delivery day. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Awwww another girl!!! Congrats snowangel, and more importantly so glad everything is ok!! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

So far it looks like blue, pink, blue, pink...next gender scan is Leinz if I'm not mistaken. Hmmmmmmm.... :p


----------



## snowangel187

All my "feelings" said boy, but all my dreams said girl. So once I started dreaming girl I was pretty convinced it'd be a girl. I was going to be happy either way. Dh really wanted a boy, I asked if he would be upset if it was another girl and he said no and he's still has a couple chances for a boy. :thumbup:


I haven't told dd anything yet. I'm going to let her find out at the next ultrasound. I think her seeing it and hearing the tech say it will feel more real to her. :) and she's said she wanted a sister from the beginning. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: That is sweet letting DD find out herself. She is going to be so excited. Thats the same way my DH feels. There will be other chances other than this one. :) However, he really wants a boy.

I think I'm having a boy! I feel it to be so. I've dreamed boy! I think boy! But, a girl would be ok... Next week! Eek! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't want to announce this. But, sadly our thread has another angel. Erinsmummy is going through a MC. Lots & Lots of :hugs:! Can't wait for you to concieve your rainbow!


----------



## lxb

Erinsmummy - :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Erinsmummy*: So very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Glad everyone's scan went well this week. Sorry, been MIA... busy with work and of course MS :sick:

My thoughts are with you ladies :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry, Erinsmummy. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry to hear such bad news! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

erinsmummy im so sorry hun xxx:cry: xx:hugs:xx

afm been at work tonight and had a busy day getting the new carpet and kitchen floor fitted.. you know ytou getting old when you get excited over a carpet haha!! any way not been too ill today felt a lil queasy this morning and still feel like i cant think of what i wanna eat as most things make me feel ill just to think about worst food aversion ever!! CHOCOLATE!!!!! NOOOOOO!!:cry: LOL had some galaxy before and nearly threw up my mouth watered and everything!! by boobs are soooo sore any sligt jiggle and it kills! tiredness seems to have eased up a little not too much to say its gone but enough now so im not sleeping all day! but anyhoo im NOT gonna freak out as i know its ok in there and only 6 days till scan! which reminds me I NEED TO RING THE MW tommorrow to get a booking in appointment as i waited till after last scan ! *sets alarm for 8am* any way hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Happy 8 Weeks! :happydance: Food adversion to chocolate. Wow! I have this craving for bacon. I'm still very tired, 2-3 trips to the loo at night, boobs hurt when wearing a bra, a constant ache in lower belly, super emotional, cry over everything and take things to seriously. Oh, vivid dreams and extreme heartburn. 

I'm in the second trimester, symptoms can ease up any moment now...


----------



## Leinzlove

This is totally not me. Haha! I went on eBay and bought a 99c gender prediction reading and this is what I got...

I definitley think if I'm having a boy. This will be nice for the baby book, and the fun was worth 99c. :)


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/securedownload.jpg


----------



## seaweed eater

I will be shocked if you're having a girl! Shocked! :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

I know right! It doesn't matter to me either... Boy or girl! :) It's just fun how everything points to boy. Chinese gender says girl... but it said boy with DD. lol The BIG thing that makes me think boy is... the dream. I had one with DD at 14 weeks and it rung true to a Tee. I sure would love though to tell my MIL "It's a boy." She keeps saying girl. :rofl:


----------



## lch28

congrats snowangel!!

so sorry erinsmummy :hugs:

leinz i think your having a boy too!!!!!!!!!! i had dreams Sophia was a girl. I know im pretty early (oh em gee 10 weeks tomorrow yayayayayayayayaya) but i had 2 dreams so far about having a baby boy. One last night. He keeps having blue eyes lol and we both have brown! wonder if thats even possible. So i really think boy. Then again, a friend of mine told me that progesterone can cause lack of preg symptoms so it could very well be a girl. Either way of course we'd be thrilled. Appointment in exactly 1 week! YAY! 

afm nausea has eased up. weird i only experienced it for about a week. i am making myself not worry. everything is fine. i will hear the hb next thursday and then get my 12 week scan a week later. everything is good! :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

That's lovely leinzlove x just checking are you doing chinese calendar with your Chinese age? I'm 35 but my Chinese age is 37 x this makes a big difference x I'm predicted another girl been right last 3 times x does say though your at start/end of gender cycle can be the opposite xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Chinese Age?


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah its different from real age just go to a Chinese age calculator get that then look at gender calendar x let us know what the outcome is xxx


----------



## lxb

Interesting Mrskg. I've never thought of that!

Yeah. In Chinese culture, your age starts once you're a little bean and it also depends on your birthday too (because there's a lunar calendar!). So a little baby who's as early as 1-month old or 2-months old could easily be "2-years old" in Chinese age.

Saw this site.. I guess it already take into account of the chinese age! :)
https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! It was right with DD. It's predicting me a girl. Maybe a girl? :) However, out of 64000 votes... It was wrong 41% of the time. 29% correct and 21% unsure yet.


----------



## Mrskg

Mmmmm that one predicts boy for me all the others have said girl lol maybe that ones the wrong one :rofl: 

I keep,seeing posts aboutmyour gender scan I thought you were staying team green am I wrong lol xxxx


----------



## lch28

ive done 3 chinese gender things.. they all say girl lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't ever been team green. I'm having my gender scan next Thursday. I'll try some other ones when I have time later...


----------



## Mrskg

I don't know what I've been reading :rofl: 

I've heard the cabbage test is good x

The needle an thread good too x I get girl with this too x

Have you seen the gender pee test? Is £20 here so quite expensive but says it's 98% x


----------



## lch28

yes we have them here for $50.. not sure the UK conversion of that lol.. pretty pricey tho.. im hoping they can tell me at my 12 week like they did with Sophia


----------



## Mrskg

Really they could tell at 12 weeks thats amazing x ooh you've got me excited now lol xxx


----------



## sevilla24

I did the gender pee test with DD at 11 weeks.... and it predicted GIRL (obviously right!) it was about $30... so it was a bit pricey (which is why I didn't do it with this pregnancy). https://www.intelligender.com/home.html


----------



## Mrskg

Mmm good to know they work I'm thinking about treating myself it's another 11 weeks before I find out :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

Sevilla does it look like this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33076527...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1320wt_1132


----------



## lch28

yes, at my 12 week scan with Sophia they told me it was a girl. He said it was a guess but he is never wrong (and he wasn't) however you have to ask if they can tell. they won't tell you at 12 weeks unless you ask. some won't even take a guess. my u/s place does though


----------



## sevilla24

No - it doesn't look like that. Did you click on the link I posted?? The one I used you had to pee in a cup, mix it with some weird chemical and then wait 10 minutes... then you HAD to look at it eye level and determine the color... one color meant girl and the other meant boy. It was all so "particular" with the directions I ended up taking a picture and sending it to the company and they confirmed what I guess to be the girl color!!!

I didn't let myself believe it 100%... but everyone I knew who had tried it had ALSO been accurate!!! But you never know :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

mrskg the ones from the us look like this

https://ch0senvessel.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/intelligender.jpg


----------



## sevilla24

YES ICH!!! That's the one for $30!!!!! Bought it at Walgreens! (In the US - sorry)


----------



## lch28

lol.. wow on the website its 30 dollars and at CVS its 59.99. what a rip off!!!!!! i think i shall order it.... =D


----------



## Leinzlove

I saw that. On eBay I think they were $25-$30. I've read they are pretty accurate. :)


----------



## lch28

hmm. still not sure if i want to buy it .. 10 weeks today!!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks x the one i posted is maybe uk one? im still in 2 minds whether to get it or not xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Time for a bump pic update? More of you are going to start showing soon! So exciting! :happydance:
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/32w1_crop.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hun :cloud9:

I won't show properly for ages, my tummy is too flabby :cry:


----------



## lch28

loving your bump!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

well i feel like ive missed loads lol!! 
seaweed lovely bump im jelous! lol and wiggler me too i have a mummy tummy hiding my bump to be with ds didnt show till 15 weeks at least and with my angel emma was 14 weeks xx

how is everyone??
i have another scan in 5 days and ive plucked up the courage and made my appointment to see the mw on thursday :)


----------



## lch28

that's great bump.. how often do they give you scans?


----------



## Bumpblues82

weekly if i want them from 8 weeks xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Wiggler and Bump, I'm sure you don't have as much flab as you think :) but even so isn't the uterus supposed to grow faster in subsequent pregnancies?
I hear you though, it took me a LONG time to start showing...I think I imagined I'd look the way I do now somewhere closer to 20-24 weeks! It's nice now that it's obvious I'm pregnant.


----------



## Wiggler

With my first I didn't start showing until I was about 30 weeks :rofl: then I exploded!

I can't remember when I started showng with Bethany, but at the moment I just look fat, same as always :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

im really bloated at the mo with water retention so i feel like a whale!!


----------



## lch28

i didnt show with Sophia until 19 weeks..

im terrified of my doctors appointment..


----------



## snowangel187

Depends on what I wear at this point whether or not it's baby bump or "fat" looking. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here snow! Depends on what I'm wearing. I have changed my wardrobe to all maternity clothes. :) I haven't bothered bringing up my maternity clothes from DD's pg because they were all fall and winter. Some Spring but at this point those would be way to big. I went thrifting and bought a lot and used baby bucks for shorts and pants, a few tanks! They are so much more comfortable and they make you look more pregnant. With DD I didn't pop out until 20+ weeks! I've been reading that most women pop out between 12-18 weeks.

S: I love your bump! You are gorgeous! Are you getting ready for a baby shower?

As for those chinese gender charts... they are all saying boy now. However, my chinese age is only 5 months older. Just waiting until next Thursday! OMG! NEXT THURSDAY!!! 

Last nights dream was adorable and of baby lambs. So cute!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i keep having nughty dreams lol sorry tmi lol prob cause me and oh cant do anything with the progesterone wayyy too messy lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Naughty dreams are normal and common. I've had a few myself. :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

i havnt even thought about maternity clothes im just wearing leggings im too scared to buy anything or dig anything pregnancy or baby related out x


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Bump not that we're doing anything naughty but I've been using progesterone in back door :blush: no mess an no cervix irritation to worry about x just be sure to use a little Vaseline x


----------



## Bumpblues82

ive been using it 5 weeks now and i make sure i wash my hands and use that anti bac gel so i dont get thrush and ive never had an irritated cervix from it i mean a bit does leak out and i did once consider a tampon but i just dont like the idea of up the other way lol xx


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I wasn't sure either but the advice I got from pal ladies made me do it x I knew if I felt stuff running out I'd automatically think I was bleeding an if I bled due to irritation I'd expect the worse so thought I'd save myself that x things we have to do eh xxx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm taking the progesterone orally instead & just because I couldn't stand the v-torpedo side effects + having to avoid being intimate with dh constantly. :blush:


----------



## snowangel187

Yesterday's "bump" pic. There really is a baby in there I promise.. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







16w3days2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Madrid98

Nice pic snow!! I'm nearly as big as you :haha: but it's all bloat & fat lol


----------



## lch28

i still bd with the progesterone :blush: lol.. i just umm clean myself out first.. we only bd at night before i put in the next dose


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the bump Snow! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Snow you look great! Just right for 16 weeks I think :thumbup:


----------



## sevilla24

SEAWEED & SNOW - CUTEST BUMPS!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, anything fun planned for this weekend?

AFM: I'm pretty sure I'm feeling the baby move. About a week ago it was just when I layed down at night. Now its sometimes during the day if I had something with sugar. For lunch today I ate a banana and a Peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a glass of milk... Baby moved like a storm. I no longer think I'm going crazy. :)

I haven't did much this evening... Reading a new book "The Complete Book of Breastfeeding." And now cleaning house and getting laundry done. My fatigue, MS, and other symptoms have yet to ease up on me. Anyone else?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: Did you know what I saw today in the first trimester board? APRIL DUE DATES! :happydance: We are moving right along! :) I'm a lemon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Where are you all at? It got awful quiet in here? I hope everyone is having an excellent weekend. I saw "What to expect when you're expecting." It was ok. It had TTC issues that made the tears poor like rain.


----------



## lch28

hello leinz.. i was out at our friends lake house most of the weekend.. glad you are feeling babes move!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey. Spent most of my day at church today, then preparing things around the house to get ready for my trip. :thumbup: Ultrasound in the morning. :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey hon :flower: just felt like lurking lately, not sure why. Was thinking of going in to L&D this morning since Munchkin seemed to be moving less than usual, but he picked up his usual pace later on. I've been getting a little tired so maybe it's just the same for him!

Congrats on 14 weeks. Super excited that you are feeling movement...everything changes so much after that milestone, I feel. It changed how I felt about the pregnancy a lot. Made me less nervous in one sense but more nervous in another because I felt more attached. But it also brought me a lot of joy every day. :cloud9:

Glad you enjoyed the movie. I can imagine how that would bring up painful TTC issues though. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Ladies so glad to have you all back. :) 

Ich: How fun... Friends Lake House! :) Did you do anything on the lake?

Snow: Yay for your ultrasound tomorrow. Your DD is going to be over the moon. :)

S: I'm glad baby is moving... I had that happen a few times with DD.


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- so great that your feeling your LO moving. It's such an awesome feeling! I've been busy all weekend with kids birthday parties and this morning I walked around at a car show in 90 degree heat! Never again. haha


----------



## lch28

Leinzlove just went out on the boat.. i caught a fish!!!!! first time ever and it was huge!!! lol. then we had a nice bbq. always fun to go there.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry leinz but I'm struggling keeping up with everything as I'm very tired and nauseous.

I had my first antenatal appointment today and they've given me a scan date for the nuchal scan and down's syndrome testing on 13th of August. You can add it if you wish leinz.
Next Tuesday I'll have another appointment with the consultant regarding the treatment I'm following as they want to transfer me from the hospital I've been going to. It'll be better for me as it's much closer than the other one.


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove I'm same as Madrid :sleep: & :sick: but I am lurking an reading xxx

Madrid your scan is 2 days before mine :happydance: I could have had 13th but hubby off on 15th for C starting school so thought that'd be better than him trying to get another day of x I can't wait but I also don't want it to come fast cause then my baby goes to school :cry: lol x


----------



## Madrid98

We're always 2-3 days apart mrskg!! lol. On the 15th we're going on holiday so I couldn't have it any later anyway. Can't wait for these 3 weeks to pass and fast.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, lurking is fine. I just was curious... where you all were. :)

Babyfeva: Yeah, 90 degrees is to hot to be out running around in it. Especially pregnant. I can't wait until I feel baby moving consistantly. :)

Madrid: I can't wait for your scan and holiday. Won't be long now. :) 

Mrskg: That's sure to be bittersweet. Scan day and your youngest off to school. I'm not ready for that myself. Lots and Lots of :hugs:!

AFM: DH is going crazy! Last night, I told him there was such a thing as the intelligender prediction test. He then went online researching its accuracy. CNN said 80%. Anyways, he said "Let's get it." I was like hun. "We find out in 4 days." He said "So, this will be fun... We can do it together now." I was like ok.

So, we got in the car... but Walmart didn't have it. Well, I said it was meant that we not know, yet. He said "Yes, we'll find out in 4 days." Well today he went to work and has just sent me this text. "Lets get the gender test tonight." I said "Our scan is in 3 days." And thats where I am at.

So good though to see DH, having fun with this. It's like every since I told him we could almost know right now... He can't wait! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

That is so cute L...I love it :p
Tell him you already know it's a boy! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

awww leinz thats great lol.. 

hope everyone's symptoms aren't being too awful.. my MS is kicking my butt lately. 

afm.. so excited for my appointment on thursday


----------



## Leinzlove

I love that he's excited! We went everywhere... Walgreens $39.99, CVS $49.99, Drugmart didn't have it, and Rite Aid $36.99 and he bought it.

I'm sitting here getting ready to read the instuctions... Nervous, but don't know why. Boy or Girl doesn't matter... I'm having a baby!!!

It also says its not for those that suffer with PCOS or on progesterone. Why is that?

Ich: So excited about your appt. Will they use a doppler?


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo how exciting x how long till you share the results was thinking of calling it a night but want to know lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Hmmm... It says first morning urine. Would it work if I I held it as long as I can? Like when we are doing early pregnancy testing? 

It also says no intercourse 48 hours prior... I'm good there. Phew.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: I'd call it a night... I don't know if I should wait for FMU or just hold it for as long as I can, then do it. It's hard to tell when I'll have a result. I really don't want to waste the $40.


----------



## Mrskg

Since it's so expemsive I'd wait x how were you with hpts though my smu was always much better than first x


----------



## Leinzlove

I went to thier website and it said to make sure you haven't went to the bathroom in 2.5hours. I went about an hour ago... So, I'll hold it as long as I can and do it.

I always got my BFP's at night without SMU or FMU.

Sorry Mrskg, you'll have to wait until tomorrow. Have a good nights rest. :hugs:

I was reading for some reason progesterone supplements or Semen give false boy results. So they reccomment 10 days after last progesterone dose and 48 hours after last unprotected BD.


----------



## sevilla24

Hey Leinz

Can't wait to see how it works for you!! It was 100% accurate in predicting my DD!!! I used FMU for sure. And I read the instructions SUPER carefully and did EXACTLY what it said!!! Then, my suggestion, is to take lots of pictures of it. Because if you want to analyze it further after the alloted time, then you can. Plus, I e-mailed my picture to the company to see what they thought it was (GIRL!). Put it up against a white wall (if you have one) and make sure to look at it at EYE LEVEL.

Haha, the things we do :haha:

Only a few more days until you know for sure!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## sevilla24

I tried to upload pictures, but they are too big :dohh:

Even the orange/yellow for a girl can be VERY dark and look green. The BOY result has to be REALLY REALLY REALLY dark... like, you can't even see through it a little. 

Just some advice :winkwink: wish I could get the pic up for ya!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla, Would you say this is dark enough for a boy result? Now I'll be looking for pictures of tests on thier website. I thought this was obvious.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/435.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/433-1.jpg


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies!

Sorry for not being here much. Work and MS is really really kicking me in the butt. Going to take a few days off work.

Scan is tomorrow!!! :dance: Also a bit nervous.

I am glad to see y'all are doing good- sorry, I have to read and run... Just got up to rid of my dinner and now hoping I get back to sleep :(

miss being here tho'.... Keep everyone of you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Waiting on your scan update. :hugs:

Neesah: Yay for tomorrow. I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

Awwww...*Leinz*!!glad you're online!

I'm trying to finish a glass of water before bed.
Glad your baby is kicking.... I hope MS is all done for ya!

Yeah, DH will leave work early and come with DD and I for the scan. Hoping it's not transvaginal :haha: They did leave a message saying to drink lots of fluids up until 1 hour before appointment.

:hugs:


----------



## lch28

awesome about your scan nessah!!

leinz i can't really tell if that is boy or girl.. lol. yes they are going to use a doppler and if it does not work ill get a scan


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - looks darker than mine!!! But hard to tell!! How does it look compared to the orange strip??? Send the pic to the company and see what they say :)


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!! I'm for sure team :pink: were so excited. :thumbup: although dh is still holding out hope for a boy :haha: I told him its unlikely the baby grow a penis. :rofl: 

Well ladies I'll be traveling and my net access will be hit or miss for the next two weeks. So I'll try to update and stay updated when I can. 

:flower:


----------



## sevilla24

Have fun on your vacation!!! HOOORRRAAAYYY for team pink !!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't take any pictures of the other side. But, here are samples. 

https://www.intelligender.com/gpt-sample-results.html


----------



## sevilla24

See what I mean about how the boy one has to be REALLY REALLY dark??? Like, you cannot see through ANY of it??? Where as the girl one you can kind of see the "settling" at the bottom??? Mine was still pretty dark - like the middle "girl" picture... and it was GIRL!! I will go back and look at your pics :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I also e-mailed them a picture. They said to expect a response within 24 hours. I hope its alot sooner. It'll be interesting to see what they say.

I'm wondering if everything being done right... And interupting the results is bringing the accuracy down. I also saw some women complaining they got an inaccurate girl result.. But they were testing at 8-9 weeks. When its to be used no earlier than 10 weeks.


----------



## lch28

hmmm leinz.. comparing pics i think its a boy result.. but don't take my word for it i am not so good at those things lol! can't wait till you get the email!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh L so much gender news coming up for you!! :happydance: Please let us know what they say about your photo! And THURSDAY will be here so soon!! :yipee:

Good news from my doctor appointment today...he said if all remains ok he may not recommend induction until 41 weeks. Fingers crossed, because it would be really great to go into labor naturally. Baby will be monitored closely -- I have weekly (!) appointments and NSTs starting next week (!!). (L, you don't have to bother writing down my appointments anymore! :p)


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow S! It won't be long! Thats awesome that you are being well monitored. I will definitley be hoping you go into labor on your own. :) I don't mind updating really. Do they give you a cluster of appointments at once? Or schedule it as you go?

I still think boy for me... Thursdays in 2 days. :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

*Seaweed eate*r: Great news from Dr.'s visit.

*Leinz*: Hehehe on your quest for gender determination- your scan will be here any day now :D

*
Snowangel*: :dance: for team :pink:


So, I'm officially taking the week off-My scan is tomorrow and will be off rest of the week. Been really really sick and not keeping anything down as much. Also, the selections of "okay" foods are getting smaller and smaller. So far, all I can keep down is eggs and toast.

Hope everyone is doing great :D


----------



## Leinzlove

So, exciting ladies... Can't wait to hear how perfect everything is... And to see pictures of your perfect babies. :)
*Upcoming Dr. Appts./Scans * 
*July 25- Krippy (Gender Scan) Staying TEAM GREEN * 
*July 25- NeeSAH (Dr. Appt./Scan)* 
*July 25- Bumpblue (Dr. Appt./Scan)* 
*July 26- Ich28 (Dr. Appt.)* 
*July 26- Leinzlove (Gender Scan) *


----------



## lch28

nessaH i could not keep anything down but jello and pineapple with sophia. =[ hope it gets better honey
yay leinz!! we both have appts thurs


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich*: How are you feeling these days? Yay! can't wait to hear your good news this week too!

Even my favorite foods are off limits. 
Although, I must confess- I am drawn to sushi! Hehehe... there's a place right by my gym and each day I try to fight the cravings. Called my doc and she said as long as I'm not eating raw fish, it should be fine.
They carry vegetarian sushi like sweet potatoes and avocado, so I think I'm gonna try it later this week :D


----------



## lch28

thanks for asking! im feeling okay.. have been nauseous pretty much since week 8 (thought i was off the hook lol) but its not nearly as bad as with Sophia and doesn't stop me from eating.. the thing im seriously craving is deli meat. I pass our favorite deli every day.. oh my.. what i would do for a turkey sub right now.....................................


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo... Ladies cravings.:) I crave Bacon. I'm in heaven with BLT's! I still have MS and fatigue. I thought symptoms were suppose to ease up?

They say no two pregnancies are the same... And so far I find them correct. 

I hope you both find relief soon. It's a good thing the first trimester only seems to last forever...


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww, I hope everyone dealing with MS feels better soon. :hugs: Those symptoms are horrible. I wish there were a way to get a three-month sick leave for first trimester while somehow simultaneously keeping the pregnancy a secret. Wouldn't that be perfect?

Snow, yay for confirmed team pink. Enjoy your travels!!

L, my appointments so far are 8/3, 8/8, 8/16, 8/23, 8/30...are you sure you want to list all of them? :p

My dining hall at work had an Indian dish for lunch today and I thought I could handle it...nope, horrible heartburn all afternoon. That'll teach me! :wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

S, I'll list em here... soon. Have a few dates to go collect of Madrid's!:) Does anyone else have any dates to update?

Owoooo! The heartburn is here also. I woke up in the middle of the night with it all coming up the back of my throat. It caused me to dry heave. Nothing new though... I had it with DD. Tums in every room! :)


----------



## lch28

appointment tomorrow!YAY!

i have never had heart burn with my pregnancies. :knock on wood: 
leinz i am the opposite.. i can't even stand the smell of bacon!! i was like that with Sophia too!! i wish i was allowed to eat deli meat though. if i could i would go to the deli and get like 3 subs lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

hiya sorry ive been awol lol i accidently clicked unsubscribe lol and was wondering why there was no updates lol any way i hope you are all well xx

i had my scan today and everything was fine im still getiing waves of sickness so thats good :) still have other symptoms too aswell as the new one which is a stuffy nose :/ any way heres the pic from today and i have another one next week today they dated me 8 plus 3 but im leaving ticker till i have my 12 week one and get a more accurate dats xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

oh and we actually saw it wiggle the pic on the screen was clearer and we saw arm and leg buds too :):cloud9:


----------



## Krippy

Great new Bump! Love that you saw it wiggle! ;)

I have my scan in about 45 minutes but I won't be able to update til later this afternoon as we have some errands to run after! But here are some 19.5 week bump pics! Can't believe it has gone so fast!
 



Attached Files:







19.5 ~.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









19.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bumpblues82

thats a lovely bump and i love your tattoo xx i cant wait for my bloat to go and the bump to pop out! xx


----------



## lch28

krippy i am loving your bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

bumpblues - awesome news hun. i am glad you get to have lots of scans to ease your mind

i have my appointment tomorrow! yay!


----------



## Bumpblues82

shooting pains in my nipples is that normal?? x


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove I'd say that was :blue: 

Snow yay for team :pink: 

Seaweed that's great news x

Nessah :hugs: I can sympathise everyday is different for me what I like one day does not go down well the next x

Krippy lovely bump pic x

Bump yay for great scan x yeah pains through nipples is normal x

Ich good luck at your app x

Afm been quite sick last 2 days not sure whether to try different tablets these ones are helping a bit not sure if any will eliminate sickness altogether ???


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies, sorry I have been a bit quiet, I feel horrific. Nausea mixed with me not being a fan of this stupid heat = very very unhappy and ill feeling Wiggler :( x x x


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Wiggler xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: So glad your appt. went perfect! :) 

Ich: Just a few more days until your birthday! :happydance: Any plans? Can't wait to hear about your appt. tomorrow. :happydance:

Krippy: OMG! I totally love your bump! WOW! I hope mine looks half of that at 19+5. Can't wait to see a pic of your beautiful baby!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg & Wiggler... Hope you are both feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking I'll feel better in 31 weeks :rofl:


----------



## lch28

hope you ladies feel better.. yes my birthday is saturday! we are going to the aquarium and the beach. lol =] the aquarium's my favorite place ever. im such a lil kid


----------



## Bumpblues82

so symptom check for 9 weeks... 
very sore boobs
shooting pains in nipples
stuffy nose and sneezes
sickness
bloating 
headaches
and tiredness... so far so good :0)


----------



## Krippy

Yeaaahhhh for MS and crazy pregnancy symptoms girls! lol 

Thanks for the bump compliments...I love it too! 

Here is the bubs...Measuring exactly on with dates (RJ was measuring 9 days ahead at this time) and is definitely a mover. Most of the time the babe was covering its face with its hands and it was moving so much that she was thinking that we wouldn't have been able to get a potty shot if we wanted to...Its legs were crossed the whole time. In BC (my province) the u/s techs aren't actually able to tell you what sex the baby is anymore bc of families terminating when they don't get the sex that they want. They send the potty shot to your Dr. and then it is at the Dr.'s discretion to tell you or not. Intresting and quite horrible...Took a while to get all the necessary shots but we finally got it done! 

What do you think? Boy or girl? Head pic and foot pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120725-00010.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120725-00014.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwwweeee! Krippy, what a beautiful modest baby you have there. :) My guess is team :pink:!


----------



## nesSAH

*Krippy*! Yay! Glad your scan went well :) Go team :yellow: green!!! :dance: I love the feet shot, kicking at the probe eh? Lol...so adorable!

Sorry for the late up-date. It was the scan, then Doc's, then lab for more testing as they found some protein in my urine.

*Scan went great*. I didn't have to do a transvaginal!! :dance: Bubs is 5 days ahead, so I'm actually 9 weeks and 4 days! My NP does not want to change my due date tho'

Hearbeat was 171, although we did not get to hear it. My 12-week scan is set for *Aug. 14th* *and another Doc appointment on the 16th*... so will be getting measurements done.

Just praying all is well and that the urine stuff is just a scare :(

Excited to have to update my ticker and also praying I have 3 more weeks of MS before 2nd tri starts!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Bumpblues82*: Great news hun!

We saw our baby wiggle too, he/she did not like the probe at all- hehehe! We got some pics, but scanner at work is broken right now


----------



## Leinzlove

That is so awesome NeeSAH! :happydance: I'm so happy everything went perfect! I also measured ahead by 6 days and my Dr. still won't give me my Ovulation EDD. I tried... but he isn't going to ever. Just so happened baby measured right on with my LMP.

Happy 9 weeks! Can't wait until your scanner is working. :) So, you have a February EDD??


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: How did they find protein in your urine? What did they say about that? I can't believe I totally overlooked that? I haven't heard of that happening in the first trimester.


----------



## Leinzlove

My e-mail from intelligender came back. My results say team :blue:! Very excited to see what my ultrasound says. :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

yey nessah wiggly babies! lol imagine what they will be like later on if they are that wiggly now? lol i was told to drink a cold drink just before the scan and it would wake baby up! i had my mw app today all booked in a scan on tuesday comming and then another mw one on thurs for my 10 week bloods mw has decided to date my preg from my last period which would put me at 10 weeks today but i know from scan im only 8+4 and i oved late but it means my 12 week scan will come thru sooner rather than later even though i get a scan next week and the week after anyway lol 

in other news me and my so rescued a baby mouse earlier that the cat had caught so its now recovering in an old hamster cage in the kitchen lol the poor lil thing!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the great scan Nessah! Love to hear good news!

I think it is a boy too Leinz...can't wait until your scan to find out! :)

Awwww Bump....I rescued a baby mouse once when I was little! Good for you!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i used to rescue all sorts when i was a kid i came home from school with an injured duck once lol!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*: I'm still a March 1st EDD (although I think I'm having a Feb. baby).

My Nurse Pract. does a dipstick test each time I come in (did the same with DD's pregnancy). Yesterday, she was worried because it showed high protein content. I was sent in for urine analysis at the lab, so we are waiting for results. In the mean time, she suggest I take it easy. I've never even heard about this before... A bit scared, but also praying it is just a scare.


----------



## seaweed eater

nesSAH said:


> *Leinz*: I'm still a March 1st EDD (although I think I'm having a Feb. baby).
> 
> My Nurse Pract. does a dipstick test each time I come in (did the same with DD's pregnancy). Yesterday, she was worried because it showed high protein content. I was sent in for urine analysis at the lab, so we are waiting for results. In the mean time, she suggest I take it easy. I've never even heard about this before... A bit scared, but also praying it is just a scare.

I think there are a lot of things it can be related to...like discharge and maybe UTI. At this point I can't imagine it would be related to preeclampsia! I hope you find out that it's nothing or very easy to treat. :hugs:

Ladies I have been working nonstop trying to meet a big deadline, but I skimmed through and I am so excited for everyone's good news! :cloud9: Can't wait to hear about today from Leinz and lch!! :happydance: Leinz I was thinking about how all of us will respond if your u/s today says it's a girl...personally I don't know if I'll even believe it :haha:


----------



## sevilla24

Krippy - love the bump pic and the baby pics :flower:

So glad everyone's appointments are going welll!!! This had been such a positive thread lately!!!! :cloud9: LOVE IT!!!

*I believe that today is V-DAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!* :happydance::happydance: I will have to update with a 24 week bump later... as for now, I am still in my pajamas :blush:


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - today is gender scan day???? YIPEEEEE GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 33 weeks Seaweed! 

Happy V day Sevilla! 

I'm still feeling disgusting, I'm sure the heat isn't helping either, but oh well, 11 weeks today so hopefully not too long now until I feel better :D x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy V day, Sevilla, what a wonderful milestone! :cloud9:

Wiggler, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

L, by the way, you know I was joking about not believing it if your scan shows it's a girl, right? ;)


----------



## lch28

leinz any news??

ladies my appointment went amazing =] she didn't use the doppler just went straight for the u/s.. baby is doing great!! scanners being annoying so i will get it up here asap. 

leinz - 12 week scan is on august 3rd, my cerclage is scheduled for august 7th, my next appointment with dr is august 16th.


----------



## sevilla24

Ich28 - so happy it went well :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

*seaweed eater*: Thanks hun... hoping it's nothing.

*sevilla24*: pardon my ignorance, what is "V-day"?

*Wiggler*: you are almost home free from MS :dance:

*Leinz*: *waiting* :wohoo:

*Ich*: Glad your scan went well..

Wow.... glad all of us are doing well and things are progressing :)


----------



## Mrskg

Ich so happy things went well :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. i am a bit nervous cause already my cervix is on the shorter side =[ 2 cm..


----------



## seaweed eater

That's plenty for the cerclage to grab on to, and August 7th isn't too far away... :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha S! I was totally shocked! But, I am team :pink:! Yes, S... :pink:! :) Baby measures right on... and is totally perfect! :happydance:

Baby Girl was moving around like crazy. She wouldn't untuck her legs. The tech had me move positions, roll over and back a few time. It took her a good while so I pretty much knew before she said "It's a Girl." 

I really am getting used to the idea. I can't believe how much my mind I thought boy. And how much I got DH thinking boy. What a story!

I'm very happy that I'm not going on with that for 5 more weeks. So happy to just know now.

I ended up adding... a Heartbeat teddybear. It's a buildabear, so we will be setting a date to go pick it out an outfit. As for the private scan and experience... worth every penny!

Ich: So glad your appt. went well. I'm so happy they are watching you closely. And August 7th is soon! Everything is going to be perfect this time. :happydance:

I now can't wait to know what you all are having! :) I'll update dates later... and if I missed anything, I'm sorry... So tired! It's been a perfect day but I'm tired.


----------



## sevilla24

*nesSAH* - V-Day is "Viability day" - at 24 weeks they consider the baby viable outside the womb... while it is still nothing I would wish upon ANYone... it's just another milestone to make in the long 9 months of pregnancy :flower:

*ich* - I can understand your nervousness about your short cervix, especially considering what happened with Sophia. Take some comfort in the fact that they are monitoring you this time and the stitch will be in before you know it!!!

*Leinz* - I am so so so happy for you (yay another one for team pink, hehe!) As I have told you before, I desperately wanted another girl... I grew up so close to my sister and today we are best friends. Honestly, your two little girls so close in age is going to be so perfect :flower: But most importantly, congrats on a healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

YAYYY I was waiting for you to update this thread. :happydance: I am shocked, but so delighted for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## seaweed eater

Time for someone to change her ticker to pink...:yipee: and the thread title!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on another little girl Leinz...I am shocked too! lol But so happy for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! I am also close to my sisters... I have 7 little sisters. :) The one closest in age is my closest also. We are 18 months apart. :) I'm shocked... but so happy. Here's scan pics and measurements. I'm measuring right on with O date, however its within a week. So, I doubt my EDD will change. :) These are pictures I took with my camera of my ultrasound pictures Haha! 

The bear is the buildabear I bought that has baby's heartbeat inside. We will have fun picking her out an outfit later. :happydance:


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5278.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5267.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5254.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5243.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5234.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5225.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

Well I think I'm probably the only one that it isn't very surprised. I know each pregnancy is completely different and whereas with my dd I knew from the start it was a girl and I was right with ds I had the same feelings and he's very much a boy, believe me he is indeed!! Congrats leinz!!


----------



## lch28

leinz huge congrats.. and beautiful pics. i love love love the build a bear idea!!!!!!! what a great idea. the scan must have been so special for you!! yay !! can't wait to hear baby names lol!! We are thinking Julia Marie for a girl. No clue for a boy yet.

soo i guess im a little relaxed about my cervix length.. i just would have really liked it to be over 2.5 cm.. but she only used her fingers.. maybe it is a bit bigger. :shrug: oh well. soon ill get my stitch and know baby is secured in there!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yey lenzi lol i hope this stream of girls means mine will be team pink too although we are stayin team green all the way lol unless i cave!! haha 

i have another scan on tuesday :) ms is just comming at random times now just here and there and normallty afetr i eat in the evenings its there slightly thru the day but not enough to make me feel down in the dumps.. i slept from 1am to 1pm last night lol as i was pooped after work last night my bosses are great and know im pregnant and that ive had a few losses so are ok with me being off if i need to be x 
its mine and my friends joing 30th party next weekend so cant wait even tho i was 30 a couple weeks ago lol xx

i hope everyone is well and happy v day sevilla my next mile stone will be 11 weeks as last loss was at 10 and a half :)


----------



## Mrskg

heres my 10 week blump xx feeling much better today only been sick once an not felt the need to lie down which is def a first x really hope it lasts thinking maybe placenta taking over is helping xx
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Everythings going to be ok. I love the name Julia! :happydance:

Bump: I'm glad your bosses are flexible.:) Yay for Tuesday scan! And you never know your bump may be pink! :) 

Yay! Sevilla for passing V day! :happydance:

Mrskg: I absolutley love the bump! So sweet!! :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

Wow! *Leinz*! That is beautiful- love the scan pics :)
Congratulations again!!!


----------



## lch28

here is my scan ladies
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bumpblues82

Feel crappy today :( got to wear a toga for work as we are having an Olympic party :/ I'm a size 16 normally and right now am bloated to hell and not feeling very sexy might just turn up in uniform I CBA! Feel sickly and stuff today and have a stuffy nose which makes me sneeze and cause of all the stretching feels like I'm being stabbed every time I sneeze is it bed time yet??


----------



## srrhc

Wow. What a lovely group of women here. Glad I can join. Guess I have the smallest bump haha. A little poppyseed right now. Leinz you have done a great job with this!


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: So good to see you. It's the smallest bump... but its a bump! Woo-hoo! :happydance: I'll put your ticker up in a bit. When is your estimated Due date? 

I got my BFP with DD on August 7. (She was due April 30!) Have we entered April for due dates?


----------



## srrhc

Thanks! If I have my calculations right my due date would be April 4th. I will see how the doctor matches up with that! I will update you Monday on any upcoming appointments I will have. How is baby girl doing today? Any movement yet?


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome, SRRHC! And congrats :happydance: :yipee:
My friend just had a baby on April 4th. I think she was due sometime that week.


----------



## srrhc

Gotta love a spring baby haha. Thank you!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats srrhc :happydance: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Srrhc! April is a beautiful month! :happydance: DD was born on April 25! :) I'm not close to my Mother, but I kept saying... Now baby girl don't come on April 20. 

I have been feeling movements. Unconsistent and mostly at night... and not every night. But, we'll get there. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Update Srrhc: Love your ticker! 

Krippy: A cantelope! WOW! Over 1/2 way! So exciting! 

Ladies: Please don't forget to update this thread after you give birth. A birth story and a beautiful picture! And wouldn't it be something if we stayed connected after we had our babies?


----------



## bec01

Hello, thanks for the invite! I'm here with an even smaller bump!!


----------



## iwantpeace

:wave: everyone!

Thanks for inviting me :flower:

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats srrhc bec & iwantpeace xxxx

Leinzlove I can't wait till we're all sharing birth stories xxx

Great scan ich :cloud9:


----------



## Torres

Thanks for the invite Leinz! 
Hi everyone! Congrats on your BFPs!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies- congrats to all the new BFP's!! So exciting!


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- congrats on another little girl! I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i know scans are +/- 5 days at this stage but when do they become more accurate?? just my last scan dated me at 4 days behind?


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats Torres xxx

Bump I think they go by 12 week scan for dating x you can out by 5 days depending on when implantion happened x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think ill leave my ticker till my 12 week scan then by last weeks scan ill be 9 weeks today so we will see if tuesdays scan dates me at 9+2 x


----------



## srrhc

Thanks everyone for welcoming me and welcome to all the new ladies. I think it is such a good idea for y'all to share to your birth stories and baby pictures. Some of y'all are really close to 40 weeks!


----------



## srrhc

Also if some of you don't mind sharing. When did you start to feel ms? Right now I just have sore breast and tired haha


----------



## Bumpblues82

my ms started at about 5-6 weeks and comes and goes


----------



## babyfeva

I didn't get any MS.


----------



## srrhc

babyfeva said:


> I didn't get any MS.

Wow. Lucky you!


----------



## sevilla24

Bump blues - with both my pregnancies I have dated a week behind... guess I just ovulate late :shrug: Never has really concerned me at all

srrhc - WELCOME :happydance: I also was one of the lucky ones that never had morning sickness... maybe you will get lucky too :winkwink:

Lots of other new BFP's CONGRATS everyone!!! 

Any exciting appointments this week? I will go visit the first page and catch up on everyone's tickers and appointment schedules. These weeks are moving right along :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Srrhc, my MS started around 5 weeks. I started feeling hungry and tired before that but no nausea or aversions.

Bump, the dating scans actually get less accurate, not more. I think here at least they tend to use the dating from the earliest scan even if it's before 12 weeks. But if it's within a few days of their earliest estimate (based on LMP or ovulation) they may not change it at all.


----------



## Bumpblues82

kk ty im not concerned really just a lil put out im 4 days behind lol and the weekly scans im having are reassurance scans that are unofficial i dont get paperwork and they arent documented in my maternity file they just let me go as i have a history of 6 losses and it reassures me x


----------



## srrhc

Just got an email from my doc. I will have my first ultrasound in 2 weeks! I can't wait. I know I wont see much cause it will only be a little over 6 weeks but it will be nice to see something in there growing hehe! So happy I have a better doctor this time around. When are normal US done during pregnancy?


----------



## srrhc

Bumpblues82 said:


> kk ty im not concerned really just a lil put out im 4 days behind lol and the weekly scans im having are reassurance scans that are unofficial i dont get paperwork and they arent documented in my maternity file they just let me go as i have a history of 6 losses and it reassures me x

That is nice that you get extra us. You must have a great doc too.


----------



## Mrskg

That's great news x a reassurance scan is the best thing ever x normally first one is between 11-14 weeks x


----------



## Bumpblues82

my doc didnt really have anything to do with it ive visited the epac that much i know the nurses so i just rang them directly xx


----------



## srrhc

So after the one I will have in two weeks I prolly wont have another for 6 weeks. Wow! That is a long wait!!! Haha!


----------



## sevilla24

My experience here in the states is that you normally get one in the beginning (8 weeks-ish) then another one called the "anatomy scan" at 18 - 20 weeks. Then, if you choose testing you will get ultrasound at 12 weeks. But lots of people's different situations result in different u/s time-frames! I had cervical issues with DD so I got them earlier and more frequently.

Make sure to tell Leinz your appointment date so she can add it to the list :)


----------



## Torres

My MS started at 5 weeks and 5 days, and it has been getting slightly worse everyday. Lucky to you ladies who never experienced it! I had it a bit with my DD, but not as bad as this! I can't even look at food without feeling like I need to run to the loo! 
For those who are further along and had ms, when did it go away? I can't imagine another 6 weeks of this!
I'm not sure how scanning is in the States, but in Canada, you go for one anywhere from 6-10 weeks for dating, and then again around the 12 week mark, where they look for markers for downs and other abnormalities. Then you go again around the 20th week where you can find out the sex. After that, I don't remember there being any scheduled U/S. I did go for one around 37 weeks, but I had complications and they wanted to make sure baby was okay (thankfully she was!).
I went for one at 6 weeks, and was able to hear the heartbeat. You won't see anything resembling a baby though, just a little adorable blob :)
I look forward to getting to know you ladies over the course of our pregnancies!


----------



## seaweed eater

Torres, I started having a few better days in terms of nausea/aversions around 12-13 weeks, and 14 is when my energy suddenly came back too. It was a really big change.

The normal schedule for scans here (US) is 8, 12-13, and 19-20 weeks. 8 is for dating and I think to establish viability, and 12 and 20 are to screen for problems. 20 is when they can tell you the sex if you want to know. That's it for low risk mamas but I think most women I know have ended up having at least one more later on for various reasons. Personally I have growth scans at 30, 34, and probably 38 because of my blood pressure.


----------



## srrhc

Thanks for all the information ladies. My doc likes to check early at 6 weeks so I am sure I will see a beautiful little blob haha! Wow not being able to look at food without getting sick sounds rough! Hope that gets better for you! I have another another question sorry I am full of them! For those of you that waited to announce to coworkers how did you keep it a secret? Especially if you were sick and running to the bathroom? I am a teacher and I really don't want anyone to know right now. Hopefully I won't be too sick or anything but I am already using the bathroom more so I know that might be a clue for some of them. Any good ideas for an excuse I could use! Thanks!


----------



## Wiggler

You could say you are on meds and nausea is a side affect.

Nearly 3.30 in the morning here and I can't sleep, then just as I was getting tired I had to puke so wide awake again. Hoping the kids have a nap together later so I can sleep then. X x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I hope you are feeling better. Measuring within a week, on either side... is good early on. My Dr. has said he's happy if you are measuring within 2 weeks at your 20w scan.

Good to See you Bec01, iwantpeace & Torres. I'm so happy you have your BFP's! I can't wait for all my friends to join us here... HERE until the very last one. I hope it doesn't take much longer. :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

I also didn't have MS with DD. But, with this second DD, I had MS in spells from about 5 weeks and its eased up a bit just within the last few days. I kept feeling like I've been robbed... because the second trimester is here.

As for Scans... I had one at 9w2d and I'm not due another one until 20w. I couldn't wait so I scheduled an elective private scan at 14w4d.

srrhc: I have no idea how you will keep it from your coworkers. With DD I didn't have any. With baby girl #2 I did, but I'm a SAHM... So I didn't deal with people often.

Wiggler: That is an awesome idea about meds. I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

babyfeva: So good to see you! How are you feeling? :)

AFM: I've had a terrible headache all day. I went to watch TNA Wrestling live. DH's kind of thing. I did meet some wrestlers Jeff Hardy and RVD. It was better than I thought it'd be. DD and I got DH the tickets for Father's Day!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm feeling OK actually, I always feel much better after I puke, its the constant nausea which is harder to cope with.

Ringing physio later today, this SPD is now as bad as it was when I was about to pop with both the kids, its unbearable. I get stabby pains at the back which makes my legs want to collapse beneath me and the pain and the front is like someone is ripping my pelvis apart with a crowbar :cry: All worth it for my little beany, but I feel bad cos I can't do much with the kids. :( x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I'm sorry to hear your SPD is already bad. I can't believe you have to live with this for another 6 months or so. :hugs: It will be worth it. I'm sure your babies will be fine... and they will be so pleased to have a new baby brother or sister.

EVERYONE: I have updated the front page. Let me know if I have made an error... Also update with your dates for appt.'s/ scans so we can count down together!


----------



## seaweed eater

srrhc said:


> For those of you that waited to announce to coworkers how did you keep it a secret? Especially if you were sick and running to the bathroom? I am a teacher and I really don't want anyone to know right now. Hopefully I won't be too sick or anything but I am already using the bathroom more so I know that might be a clue for some of them. Any good ideas for an excuse I could use! Thanks!

The med nausea side effect is a good idea. I didn't say anything unless I really had to. Most of the times I actually ran to the bathroom were right after a meal, so it wasn't in the middle of something. I did have to slow down a little and give some excuse for that. Just kept saying I had a stomach bug...and that I was unlucky enough to get another one just after recovering from the first one. :wacko: It wasn't a very good excuse at all. People figured out what was going on. Most of them were nice enough not to ask me about it (I found out when I told them and they weren't surprised) but a few people asked and I just lied to them.

I actually don't think it's a huge deal if people figure it out, as long as you trust them not to confront you about it or are comfortable lying. If God forbid you do MC, they can figure out later from the timing that you weren't pregnant right now (I mean, you are, but you know what I mean).

The med side effect thing is a good idea. I also think if you talk vaguely about "health issues," many polite people with good boundaries will decide not to ask. Sorry I don't have better ideas, it's definitely unusual to be sick for two months. :shrug:



Wiggler said:


> Ringing physio later today, this SPD is now as bad as it was when I was about to pop with both the kids, its unbearable. I get stabby pains at the back which makes my legs want to collapse beneath me and the pain and the front is like someone is ripping my pelvis apart with a crowbar :cry: All worth it for my little beany, but I feel bad cos I can't do much with the kids. :( x x x

I'm so sorry hon, that sounds awful :hugs: I hope you feel better!


----------



## srrhc

Thank you ladies for you good ideas. I think I will use the stomach ache idea since I use to get them real bad a few years back. Thanks for the advice! Wiggler I am so sorry to hear about your pain. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope you are able to find some relieve. But you are right I would deal with all sorts of painful things to have a precious baby. Okay ladies I am super tired and up way past my bedtime haha!


----------



## srrhc

Leinz I am also sorry that you aren't feeling to well but glad you and hubby got to do something fun!


----------



## Torres

Srrhc - Hopefully your coworkers aren't really nosey and don't push the subject much.
Wiggler - I'm sorry that you are in so much pain. I hope physio can give you some relief. So you wake up in the middle of the night to puke too? Last night was the first night it happened for me and it was very disheartening. I am already feeling down about feeling so crappy, the last thing I wanted was for it to interrupt my sleep. I just have to remember to look at the big picture. I just feel bad for my daughter, because I'm not as active with her as I normally am. 
Leinz - How's your head today? Hopefully ache free! 
- I have an OBGYN appt on Sept 5th, and then my 12 week u/s on Sept 11


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to the new ladies & congrats on your BFPs!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Just checked the appts & you've forgot my appt tomorrow :winkwink: it's a check up for my blood clotting & to see how well I'm doing or not.


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm so annoyed at my oh... Took me like 2 hrs to decide what a wanted for tea as when I think of food the thought knocks me sick but like one thing won't and that's all I'll want decided on chicken burger and he cooked it and then he told no buns as they have gone off and no butter or mayo!! So can't have it and as that's the only thing I could stomach I can't even manage the burger by its self as I wanted the bread and salad too now I'm having nothing all I've had is a bowl of frosties :/ he could have checked we had what we needed before starting to make it it's like starting a bolognese and having no sauce or mince I know it's picky but I feel I'll and I need to eat he just doesn't get it!!! :( there's not else in either we need to do our shop


----------



## sevilla24

srrhc said:


> Thanks for all the information ladies. My doc likes to check early at 6 weeks so I am sure I will see a beautiful little blob haha! Wow not being able to look at food without getting sick sounds rough! Hope that gets better for you! I have another another question sorry I am full of them! For those of you that waited to announce to coworkers how did you keep it a secret? Especially if you were sick and running to the bathroom? I am a teacher and I really don't want anyone to know right now. Hopefully I won't be too sick or anything but I am already using the bathroom more so I know that might be a clue for some of them. Any good ideas for an excuse I could use! Thanks!

I am a teacher, too!!! How exciting!!! I teach 5th grade, how about you??? Anyway, I kept my pregnancy a secret right through the end of school (so, I was about 17 weeks along). I had to start adjusting my wardrobe, but just wore baggy clothes. Again, I didn't have morning sickness, so running to the bathroom wasn't much of an issue. HOWEVER, I did need to pee frequently!!! I just managed to go right before the kids came in before first bell, then again during a planning block and again at lunch. I don't have any breaks in the afternoon, so that was always a rough stretch. But we have adjoining doors and sometimes I would pop one open and ask the next door teacher to keep an eye on things for a minute. OR if I had a classroom aid in the room, I just asked her. I am sure people started catching on after awhile, but I just kept my mouth shut and most people aren't bold enough to ask.

How long do you plan on keeping it a secret for?? GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

PS one woman WAS bold enough to ask.... and so I was BOLD enough to lie to her!!! (I mean, come on, doesn't everyone know NEVER to ask a woman if she is pregnant??? Even though I was pregnant I thought it was so rude, so I had NO problem lying to her). Anyway, when I head back to school in a month I am sure she is going to be annoyed I lied to her, but I don't care. It wasn't her place to ask. I wanted to tell when I was ready. Just don't be bullied into telling before you are ready :)


----------



## srrhc

sevilla24 said:


> srrhc said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the information ladies. My doc likes to check early at 6 weeks so I am sure I will see a beautiful little blob haha! Wow not being able to look at food without getting sick sounds rough! Hope that gets better for you! I have another another question sorry I am full of them! For those of you that waited to announce to coworkers how did you keep it a secret? Especially if you were sick and running to the bathroom? I am a teacher and I really don't want anyone to know right now. Hopefully I won't be too sick or anything but I am already using the bathroom more so I know that might be a clue for some of them. Any good ideas for an excuse I could use! Thanks!
> 
> I am a teacher, too!!! How exciting!!! I teach 5th grade, how about you??? Anyway, I kept my pregnancy a secret right through the end of school (so, I was about 17 weeks along). I had to start adjusting my wardrobe, but just wore baggy clothes. Again, I didn't have morning sickness, so running to the bathroom wasn't much of an issue. HOWEVER, I did need to pee frequently!!! I just managed to go right before the kids came in before first bell, then again during a planning block and again at lunch. I don't have any breaks in the afternoon, so that was always a rough stretch. But we have adjoining doors and sometimes I would pop one open and ask the next door teacher to keep an eye on things for a minute. OR if I had a classroom aid in the room, I just asked her. I am sure people started catching on after awhile, but I just kept my mouth shut and most people aren't bold enough to ask.
> 
> How long do you plan on keeping it a secret for?? GOOD LUCK :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow that is so neat. I teach 2nd grade! I think I will have to visit the potty during breaks too haha. 

I plan on telling my coworkers once I hit the 12 week mark. It will be hard because my close coworkers know that my DH and I have been ttc since last year so I am sure they will figure it out hahaha. I guess if they do it isn't a huge deal. 

I wouldn't feel bad about not telling the truth to the one lady. I would never ask someone that haha! That is one of the exciting parts of pregnancy is announcing and you should never take that away from someone! I would love to see her face upon your return haha! 

Just got my first appointment scheduled for august 13th. It will be a 6 week us yay!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: I would've lied to her, also. I can't believe they will be finding out. Right when you go back! Do your Co-workers know yet?

Srrhc: I'm so excited that your wait for the Dr. is short. I waited until 9+2 and it seemed to drag on forever. It's so exciting going back to school pregnant! :)

Madrid: Can't wait to hear how your appt. goes! I'm so happy for you and I feel that everything is just perfect.

Ich: Your ultrasound is almost here! :) THIS WEEK! :happydance:

Bump: Can you keep anything else down? I don't think I could eat a burger plain either. Can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow! And see a pic.

Torres: That seems like a long wait... I hope the time flys by, so you can have some reassurance. 

AFM: Reading about breastfeeding... Making lists of what I need to purchase for baby, and do before baby's arrival. I'll definitley be taking a breastfeeding class... and I also plan on taking DD to a siblings class.

I still have 5 months and 3 weeks until I'm due. However, thats not very long. Considering... how fast the third trimester will go. It starts October 28th... In that time, I have my Wedding anniversary, Halloween, DH's Bday and the holidays. Christmas in my life is the whole month of December.

Not to mention, I'm already tired... It has not eased up. I nap with DD everyday and that is when I used to get my daily chores done. I still get them done, but it takes longer with a toddler on my heals. :)


----------



## srrhc

Yay you added my doctor's appointment! Yippie! Yes I am so thankful that I don't have to wait long. Less than two weeks now. I don't think it has 100% sunk in yet, but I'm sure within the next few days it will. I just keep looking at the pictures of my positive and thinking WOW...

It is definitely amazing to go back to school pregnant. Even though I wont be showing for the first month prolly. I am debating telling everyone or just walking in one day with a really tight shirt and going Whalaaa! haha! That would be fun...also I am going to have to ask other teachers that are mommies how they told their students. Definitely a sensitive subject and 7 year olds have an extremely curious mind so I can only imagine the questions I will get as my belly begins to expand. I am getting so excited thinking about that though. How neat it will be to connect with my students this year and then they will also connect with my growing belly. Sweet :) 

The only thing I am worried about is moving my furniture back around. DH and I both teach and we are planning on going back next week to arrange our rooms. My father in law is also suppose to visit and I am debating whether or not to ask him to help. Some of the stuff is pretty heavy. What do you ladies recommend??? How much lifting should I be doing this early on??? Is it okay to move desk and boxes around? 

Yay Ich your scan is coming up so soon! It seems just like yesterday you were 4 weeks haha! Time has flown! 

Leinz you are right you will be super busy in the next few months. It is good that you are getting prepared early! Smart thinking. I hope I will be able to breastfeed too.


----------



## Leinzlove

Where are you ICH?? 

Srrhc: I'm sure you can breastfeed. Nearly all women can... with the right encouragement and support. Not to mention when baby is somewhere between 5-8 weeks old its better than... Formula feeding. And if you just do it while you are on maternity leave. That is good, too! Not to mention going back to pre-pregnancy state and losing baby weight quicker. Hopefully, just in time for Summer!

I think it will be so nice not having to take bottles everywhere I go. Just a boob cover and baby is all I'll need. :happydance: Well diapers and wipes... Etc. But, I'm thinking I'll be able to fit all we need for toddler and baby in one convenient bag. I love walking so I'll definitley be getting a double stroller. I could talk about plans non stop. Hehe... The more I think about it, the more excited I get.

You definitley need to seek help lifting! It's always better to be safe than sorry. I don't lift anything heavier than DD in her carseat. (She is still in her infant seat for a few more height inches.) So, I lift 20-25lbs on a regular basis. But, for long distances DH really spoils me with carrying her a lot. :)


----------



## lch28

hi ladies!!! just read about 5 pages of posts lol! saturday was my birthday and just came back from a great weekend at the lake. my fiancee bought me a really beautiful necklace for Sophia. it was so nice and such a sweet present. i def missed BnB!!

Srrhc: OMG. huge congrats honey!! i am so happy and excited for you! i know what you mean about already being 11 weeks! it has flown by!! my scan i am so excited for . the 12 weeks is always so special because the baby looks like, well, a baby! 

congrats to all the new ladies! i agree leinz, we should all post birth stories and pics and maybe transfer to a parenting thread!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Please post a picture of your necklace. HOW BEAUTIFUL! Awwwwww! I'm so glad you enjoyed your birthday! I knew that... somehow the pg brain got me.

Happy Belated Birthday! 

I just love when baby looks like a baby... The gummybear stage has gone. :)


----------



## lch28

thanks!! i love it too! with Sophia at the 12 week scan i was amazed lol! i was like omg how did it go from a little coffee bean too that in 5 weeks?!?!?! for a minute i was like.. omg am i farther then i thought??!?!? 

i will post a pic of the necklace once we find our camera!!! i went to get it out of the bag today to upload our pics from the weekend and i think we left it on the dock :nope: hope not.. but it is beautiful =]


----------



## lch28

wtf?!?!?!?! i just noticed some clear stuff on my nip.. how can that possibly be happening already?? that didn't happen until 19 weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is a big difference. I saw baby at 9+2 looked like gummybear, saw baby 14+4 was like wow! I can't wait for my next scan. :) It sure is amazing!

I hope you didn't leave your camera... And I bet your necklace is lovely. :)


----------



## srrhc

Oh ich I sure hope you didn't leave camera. How sweet of your fiancé to get a necklace for Sophia! Glad you had a great time and enjoyed yourself! 

We definitely need to do the parenting thing and birth stories although I will be a few months behind you all haha!


----------



## Leinzlove

lch28 said:


> wtf?!?!?!?! i just noticed some clear stuff on my nip.. how can that possibly be happening already?? that didn't happen until 19 weeks.

No clue... That didn't even happen with me at 39 weeks.


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, I haven't had any boob leakage yet but from what I hear it's pretty normal at any point in pregnancy...


----------



## Leinzlove

S, I'm getting very excited! It won't be long before this thread has its first birth! :happydance: And from what I understand. You are keeping DS's name forever a secret off of BNB?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi leinzlove and ladies! 

Thanks for inviting me to join! I'm so excited to be able to say I'm pregnant again!!

Hope you are all well! Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(


----------



## baileybubs

Bump I know ive already commented on another thread but please please go for the scan tomorrow, you would regret it forever if you didnt check. I am really hoping for a miracle for you, lots of hugs to you and yours xxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im booked in again this afternoon as they had a cancelation

i feel so disapointed its unreal:( i feel more guilt towards mt son and my oh as i keep putting them thru this and cause i cant give my husband another baby and my son a sibling :(


----------



## lch28

bump im so sorry honey.. major hugs.. don't feel guilty.. it is so not your fault but i can understand what you mean. so you are getting another scan? praying for a miracle for you <3


----------



## lch28

welome bailybubs and congrats


----------



## baileybubs

Bump don't feel guilty hun, it is not your fault. Crossing everything for you for a miracle this afternoon I really am xxxxxx


----------



## srrhc

Oh bump I am so sorry. I am praying very hard for you.


----------



## seaweed eater

L, yes, my intention is not to post his name publicly here...I think it should be up to him when he wants to start leaving his own Internet trail :p

Baileybubs, welcome back and congrats!! :happydance: :happydance:

Bump :hugs: I'm so sorry, hope they find the HB today. Please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(


----------



## lch28

oh bump, im so sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry to hear that, Bump. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Bump again I am so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## lxb

dear bump... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies I have my midwife appointment on Thursday to confirm the pregnancy and do bloods etc fill out forms, what things do you guys recommend I should ask? I tried asking my gp about progesterone levels but he basically blew me off and tried to tell me it wouldn't make a difference if we did test coz apparently there would be nothing he could do. I'm hoping the midwife might be a bit more helpful.


----------



## lch28

i think you should most def ask for progesterone blood to be done. had i not demanded that blood test i think i would have MC. my level was 10 and i was immediately put on supplements, i am now 11 weeks and the placenta is starting to take over. some doctors say that if you are going to Mc progesterone won't help. but my doctor disagrees and so do i


----------



## baileybubs

Well I tried that with my gp but apparently here in the uk they don't do that! It's apparently not been proven to help so doctors don't tend to bother. Any uk ladies had any success regarding progesterone? I will deffo try to push for it though ich28.


----------



## lch28

yeah.. it is different in the U.S.. umm.. i know you can buy progesterone cream that you just apply externally like online..


----------



## Madrid98

baileybubs said:


> Well I tried that with my gp but apparently here in the uk they don't do that! It's apparently not been proven to help so doctors don't tend to bother. Any uk ladies had any success regarding progesterone? I will deffo try to push for it though ich28.

They don't do it at all bailey! I did tried with the GP and after my 3 losses I thought it'd be easier but he said no way. So I had to beg in the pal thread for left overs from other ladies. One of them sent me 2 boxes and my friend also bought another 2, to cover me until 12 weeks, in Spain.

So sorry about your news bump!! :hugs: :hugs:

I had my appt today and the consultant sort of disregarded my previous tests as he thinks I may not even have the condition. Well, it's up to me to continue with the injections or not after I get the results from the blood tests I had today in September.
On the other hand, I've had enough of the doppler. I managed to find the hb and I intend not to use it again until at least Saturday if not later as I get more stressed than relief. I'll change the batteries as the ones it has may be too old. I bought it second hand so maybe the person who sold it to me had been using it for a long time too.
I've passed my mc's milestones and now I'm looking forward to the scan on the 13th of August.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I'm devastated with your news! I'm so sorry! I wish they could find a reason why. Lots of tears and :hugs:! I hope you don't give up! Don't feel like a failure. :hugs:

S: Well can't we use DS's initials or a nickname you have for him or something. I'm already thinking of how I'm going to do the front page when we have our babies. :)(

Bailey: Welcome hun! I have no idea what they do in the UK. But Madrid is an excellent source of information. As you know I MMC in March, also. (9w3d). I'm in the US and my Dr. did nothing this second time around. I waited longer even for my first scan, because my Dr. was on vacation when I was 8 weeks. I thought though if you had low progesterone your losses usually occurred really early.

Madrid: I'm so happy to hear you have passed your MC milestones. :happydance: I can't wait for your perfect scan! :happydance: I wouldn't worry with the doppler. I find baby some days and others I do not. A lot depends on where baby is hiding or how active baby is. And an active baby is a healthy baby. :) 

I wonder if your Dr. disregarded your previous tests because they came back perfect? I don't get it. Why do tests like that? Just to throw them out?

AFM: I'm planning another ultrasound for November in 4D. DH and I have an anniversary and we are talking about a little family baby moon... with another trip to Ultrasona to see our baby girl.


----------



## seaweed eater

You can call him Munchkin...I don't think we'll keep calling him that but it's been his nickname so far :p


----------



## nesSAH

Oh nooooooo *Bump*! No!!!! 
I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Welcome to the new ladies with their :bfp: news! So excited to see you here *Bailey*.

Hope everyone is doing well. I am just still taking it one day at a time with MS and looking forward to my next scan...

:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Perfect for a BNB nickname! Munchkin.:)


----------



## babyfeva

I'm sorry bump.


----------



## Bumpblues82

It's surrogacy or adoption for us now :( I'm sat waiting for a bed in the hospital :/ bailey I have about 12 days worth of progesterone but I was on two a day if u did one a day that's 24 days worth I'm happy to send them to you if u want them?


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I'm sorry you have to go through this. :cry: Surrogacy or adoption are both excellent options. I hope you have your forever baby one way or another. I was thinking you were giving up... And I hate the thought of that. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm giving up on me having a baby naturally but we can only do surrogacy if the NHS will help us out and we may not even get accepted to adopt :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't see why not? There are lots of children that need parents. Don't lose all hope... just yet. What about adoption from another country?

I know here in the US. Its easier and more affordable to adopt from India or China.


----------



## Bumpblues82

We can't afford flights and things and it's v v strict over here to adopt


----------



## Leinzlove

Hun, I hope you find a way! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Bump I'm glad to hear you are considering surrogacy/adoption and I don't think they are as strict as you are thinking, I think as long as you are both working and have a roof over your heads then they will accept you. I think it's only if you or your oh has any convictions or anything that they start questioning. I think it would especially help that you already have a son so they can see you are experienced as parents. This website might help hun

https://www.adoption.org.uk/information/could_I_adopt.html

Madrid - thanks for the info, I didn't think you could get progesterone in the uk. So I guess my doctor was right and it doesn't matter what my progesterone levels are coz they won't do anything! I'm hoping that they are high enough though, my mc was quite late (almost 2nd tri) last time so I'm actually thinking that progesterone levels weren't really a problem last time so hopefully they aren't this time either. 
I don't think I could cope with a Doppler as I'm useless with technology and I'd panic!! But as leinzlove mentioned if the baby is very active it will be hard to find the hb anyway.

Leinzlove - yeah I was thinking the same thing about the progesterone levels and the fact that my mmc was so late on. I think I'm just looking to do anything I can to stop it happening again. But with the nhs in the uk I doubt there's much I can do anyway. PMA though, last time was just unfortunate and something that happens and everything will be just fine this time!

Nessah - hi there!! Not spoke in a while, I missed you in the ttc thread!! I have to admit I'm finding it hard to be as chatty in there at the mo though coz I want to chat all about my fears yet feel I cant as it could upset the ttc ladies. I can't wait for the rest of them to join us! How's your little bean doing?

AFM - I've been using up my stash of pregnancy tests since my BFP and upset myself yesterday. My frer was fainter than the day before!! But I then looked at the box and realised that this batch were actually ONE STEP first response, not EARLY RESPONSE! Googled it and the one steps are only 100miu sensitivity lok! But the boxes were almost identical, silly me buying willy nilly off eBay :rofl: and now I'm actually please coz the line was quite dark for a 100miu test lol! 
Still no sign of ms.......is it odd for me to want it?? I didn't get it last time!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: HPT's do not always show progression hun. They are made to tell you if you are pregnant or not, not to measure HCG!

I did the same though... But, definitley don't take it to much to heart. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, in my head I know but my illogical heart still wants me to test hehe. But I have no more left, I think i just wanted to get past the initial few days so I can convince myself it's not a chemical coz I was expecting AF to arrive at anytime. I'm feeling much better today though, and accepting that I am indeed pregnant lol!


----------



## Madrid98

We all do the testing like crazy in the first few weeks!!

If your mc was late in the 1st tri most probably it isnt a progesterone issue. I had my mc's quite late too so I think that's not the issue either but as there's no harm taking it, I was & am until 12 weeks when I'll do every other day until I finish the box.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I dont blame you if you have them Madrid! I would too!

I started wondering about baby aspirin too. Anyone on this thread taking that?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm back on the ward it's all over with x I just got an email from the specialist I went to see in Coventry who did my biopsy as I emailed her to tell her what happened and she said despite my normal biopsy results that she would give me the steroids for the nk cells and heparin just incase next time I'm pregnant as well as progesterone again my dilemma is do I try it and risk another mc? Or go for one last shot as we have nothing to loose if u get my drift we would still be in same position we are now if it didn't ??


----------



## baileybubs

Well it all depends how you feel mentally and physically bump, maybe you should give your body a rest from ttc and pregnancy and get all your health up to 100% so you are ready to give that one last shot the best shot you can. 
I couldn't really say what I'd do as I have no idea how you have managed to stay so strong through all these losses, but if you feel it's worth one more go then do it. If you feel you would regret it forever if you didn't.

I don't understand why your specialist didn't have you on all these things this time though after so many losses?


----------



## Madrid98

baileybubs said:


> Lol, I dont blame you if you have them Madrid! I would too!
> 
> I started wondering about baby aspirin too. Anyone on this thread taking that?

Me!!!! I'm taking that as well!! I started every other day after O and then continued daily after the bfp. When I saw the doc and they diagnosed me with the clotting condition I was so relief to have started it so early.

Do you know why you mc last time?

Bump just take your time and think about your options. There's no harm in trying again :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

I haven't a clue Madrid, it was just after 11 weeks so I have no idea what would cause it at that stage except just something unfortunate. Sadly I mc'd at home after having medical induction so they couldn't run tests. 

I don't know if maybe baby aspirin could help coz all I can think is that it was a problem with the placenta last time maybe and so perhaps blood clotting might be a problem for me too.


----------



## baileybubs

But i know that baby aspirin is not prescribed here in the uk either so if I asked about it nothing would be done for me anyway.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Bailey I'm in the uk and I had baby aspirin it was specialist at my local hospital that gave me it but my doctor said he would aswell I think u just need to find a cooperative doc Hun x if not u can buy it I think x


----------



## baileybubs

I just worry about taking it if my doctor hasnt prescribed it for me because I have no idea what effect it could have. I used to be anaemic too so I don't know if that has any relevance on taking blood thinners like aspirin.


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey im on baby aspirin, i wasnt perscribed it, i started it after my mc - i told me dr when i was pregnant with my ectopic that i was on it and he said as its only baby aspirin it wont harm me, i got mine from boots hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks guys, I might mention it to the midwife tomorrow, see what she says coz I feel like I need to do something!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I would definitley consider giving it one last shot. :hugs: Your rainbow would be so worth the risk. I'd wait though until you are ready. Theres hope yet, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yeah: Where is Mrskg? Looking forward to a booking in appt. update... today! What do they do at that appt.? Bloods?


----------



## Madrid98

Yes, that's what they normally do leinz. Bloods, weight, medical history & waiting for hours in there. They'll book next scan too.


----------



## srrhc

Do you think they will do any blood work with my first ultrasound too? I didn't know if that was a normal procedure or not.


----------



## Bumpblues82

im home with a cuppa my feet up and hollyoaks on xx


----------



## lch28

srrhc in the states if they are going to do bloods it is usually before an u/s (Before a hb can be detected) Since you are getting it around 6 weeks (i think?? lol) they won't think it necessary to do a hcg test once they see the hb. however i think everyone should demand a progesterone test.


----------



## lch28

Bumpblues82 said:


> im home with a cuppa my feet up and hollyoaks on xx

:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I had bloods done at my first visit. It's called a complete OB panel... I'm not sure what all it checks for. I also had a urinalysis. I didn't have any HCG testing. I also had an ultrasound. We didn't go over health history, because he was my Dr. for DD and my loss. You would also need a pap smear at this visit. But, I didn't need one as I had my yearly in December. (Grrr! It does mean I'll have one at my post partum.)

Bump: :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks ladies. Is there anything safe to use on your face? I am breaking out like crazy!


----------



## iwantpeace

srrhc said:


> Thanks ladies. Is there anything safe to use on your face? I am breaking out like crazy!

I'm breaking out like crazy too!!! I have a big pimple on my back as well :shrug:

I don't think any of the 'acne' medications for your face are indicated safe for use in pregnancy. My mother is going to look up if witchazel is safe. I'm also washing with a natural soap with aloe. I don't think anything can really prevent it though as it's all hormone related!

bump: i'm so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks iwantpeace. I have been using reg soap too but I think I need to get one with a aloe or something because it is drying my skins out haha. I told hubby that I will take pimples all over if it means baby is healthy!


----------



## Mrskg

Bailey my doc prescribed me progesterone no probsso I think it depends on the doc I'm also taking low dose aspirin when I went to epu for reassurance scan they said they believe it's the aspirin that's helping this time you can buy it from the chemist an it might not work but it won't do any harm xxx

Bump i think you will know when its time to give up x I know seems silly thinking why would I put myself through this again but in the other hand it might just be ok next time x we will all be here for you whatever you decide :hugs: 

Booking app went ok was taken an hour late because girl in front of me needed a translator I wasnt very happy was hard enough being there in the first place hoping that it wasn't all for nothing again x blood pressure was 100/70 which she said was a bit low but never said I'd need it checked again so I'm guessing it's ok x my Doppler arrived this morn could only find my own hb but tried again tonight an found it :cloud9: it was 132 do you think that's ok? Was having a wobbly day so that's really helped x

:wave: everyone xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: The wives tale is if your breaking out its :pink:! Never true for me, none of them.

I think 132 is perfect Mrskg! At 13w2d doppler appt. my baby's HB was 135. Dr. said it was normal when I asked if it was slow. Must be baby's resting heartrate for me as awake its between 150-156. I still have days I can't find her with the doppler. I use Sonoline B, so I don't get it. Plus the screen isn't always accurate, did you count using the clock?

Did you change your EDD? I have you turning 11 weeks tomorrow?


----------



## srrhc

Haha that is exactly what my mom said haha! I will be thrilled with either one!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so excited! Look at these scans... coming up! :happydance:

*Aug. 02- baileybubs (Midwife Appt.)*
*Aug. 03- Ich28 (12w Scan)* 
*Aug. 03- Seaweed Eater (Dr. Appt./Scan/NST)*

TODAYS WEEK CHANGES!

Mrskg: 11 WEEKS!!
BEC01: 4 WEEKS!! Yay for missing AF! :)

And we also have a handful of week changes tomorrow! :happydance: Thursday is the big week changer! :happydance:

S: 34 WEEKS!!
Sevilla: 25 WEEKS!!
babyfeva: 23 WEEKS!!
Tlustica: 17 WEEKS!!
Wiggler: 12 WEEKS!!
Torres: 7 WEEKS!!
Srrhc: 5 WEEKS!!


----------



## srrhc

Yeah I love see all those changes! Great update. Can't wait to hear updates on ladies with upcoming appointments!


----------



## Leinzlove

I know. Maybe someone will have an EDD change and change dates with me on Sundays?? I can hope. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Woohoooo I love Thursdays!! :happydance: My official due date is actually Saturday (9/15) but I've been going with Thursdays based on ovulation and the 8 and 13 week scans. Happy week milestone day to lots of us tomorrow!

I'm excited about 34 weeks...and I'll be super excited if Munchkin measures at least 5 lbs at the scan on Friday! :thumbup: Come on kiddo!

Regarding acne, I did some honey facials early on, no idea if they helped or not...consistent with the old wives' tale for having a boy my skin has actually been pretty good, EXCEPT for every few weeks when I suddenly get horrible breakouts :shrug: I don't know if it has something to do with when my menstrual cycle would have been, or what! I don't really do anything for it anymore...I figure I'm obviously pregnant so people have to forgive me :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Munchkin weighs atleast 5lbs!!! Whoa... My babe weighed 3 oz at my 14+4. Teehee!


----------



## poutie

Hi everyone! Glad to join you :D My due date is January 19 and I'm team pink!!!! :happydance: :happydance: So excited!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome, poutie, and congrats :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

I can't believe I'm gonna be 23 weeks tomorrow. 1 more week until V-day- woohoo. I also have an appt next Wednesday. Nice to see the updates from everyone. Thanks Leinzlove!


----------



## seaweed eater

So much pink in this thread! I've heard in a lot of places that there seem to be more girls recently...it's true of the Sep due date group and it's been true in all our prenatal classes so far, and people have reported hearing from their doctors that it seems to be a thing right now! Wonder why.


----------



## Leinzlove

Poutie is my EDD buddy! So good to see you here! :happydance: The ladies here are amazing... and I've met everyone on my journey to January 2013. :)

babyfeva: Yay for Wednesday appt. I have one on Tuesday and will be scheduling my official 3D gender scan! :happydance: Yay for one more week to Vday. I can't wait for mine... next month, on the very last day. :) How have you been feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

seaweed eater said:


> So much pink in this thread! I've heard in a lot of places that there seem to be more girls recently...it's true of the Sep due date group and it's been true in all our prenatal classes so far, and people have reported hearing from their doctors that it seems to be a thing right now! Wonder why.

Hmmmm... maybe its something to do with Fifty shades of gray? I heard this book is why there are many pregnancies right now.


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting for the 3D scan. I'm still thinking if I should do one. I've been feeling good. Just getting big and occasional backaches. How are you?


----------



## poutie

Thank you! :flower: It does seem like there is an awful lot of team pink around here! I'm glad I'm part of it! :winkwink:


----------



## seaweed eater

50 shades...interesting. Wonder how that would result in more girls in particular? I was thinking maybe the recession/economic crisis since boys are more fragile and would probably be miscarried at higher rates due to the stress people are under.


----------



## Leinzlove

It's my medical scan through the hospital. I'm so addicted to scans!! I'm considering a 3D/4D for our wedding anniversary... I just can't stop wanting to see my little girl! :) Which at this time, you'll be meeting your little boy for the first time. :happydance: Are you naming him after OH? And do you plan on another after him... 
 
We are planning to go again for a 2015-2016 baby and that'll be our last. :) Its easy too... If its a boy he will be Jason, if its a girl she will be Jacey... Either way DH will have one named after him. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't really know if that is so, S. I was just throwing it out there... Right now the January Jellybeans thread is tied... but we are just starting to find out genders in there. Still 159 Moms is a huge group. 

Oh yeah, I've made my breastfeed starting plan. :)

Exclusive Breastfeeding for 6 months... Then water just through sippys. I will get a pump but only to express if needed. I'm going to try no bottles at all. I plan to breastfeed solely from the tap for atleast a year. :) I've been learning all I can... 

If you have bottles and formula you will most likely give up... And I'm setting up for success.


----------



## Madrid98

I you are so determined I'm sure you'll succeed leinz!!


----------



## lch28

so many appointments coming up! how exciting!! i am so excited for tomorrow!! 12 week scan and i change to 12 weeks!!


----------



## iwantpeace

Leinzlove said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> So much pink in this thread! I've heard in a lot of places that there seem to be more girls recently...it's true of the Sep due date group and it's been true in all our prenatal classes so far, and people have reported hearing from their doctors that it seems to be a thing right now! Wonder why.
> 
> Hmmmm... maybe its something to do with Fifty shades of gray? I heard this book is why there are many pregnancies right now.Click to expand...

My baby is a 50 shades baby :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm planning to BF too, I BF my son for 6 weeks, my daughter for 7 months and I desperately want to go until this one self weans. Unfortunately i seem to spit out kids with lip and tongue ties and nothing was done about it the last 2 times, I'm not taking no for an answer this time. x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

We have bottles but not formula...I am hoping that's enough of a commitment device. I need the bottles b/c I will be going back to work and will need to start pumping. Don't have the pump yet either, though.


----------



## Leinzlove

iwantpeace: Awwwweee a 50 shades baby! :happydance:

Ich: Yay for tomorrow! Happy 12 weeks! Can't wait to see picture of your gorgeous baby! Woo-hoo!

Wiggler: Awwww... I didn't breastfeed at all, but I'm mega into it now. :) I hope they figure out a way for you to do it longer. Maybe this baby won't have a tongue tie. DD did not, but DH did.

S: Yay, you definitley need bottles if you are going back to work. I hope you didn't buy to many. Sometimes baby's prefer certain types and nipples and will have nothing to do with the ones you have. This happens with sippys to. I just figure why not... I'm a SAHM and don't see that changing for about 5-7 years... When #3 starts school and thats not entirely planned yet... Haha! #2 needs to get here first. :)

AFM: I learned that even smokers should breastfeed. It is more benefit to the baby than not breastfeeding just because you smoke. (Which I find interesting, as this is why my sister chose not to Breastfeed.) Breastfeeding when you smoke still provides many benefits to baby. It helps prevent SIDS and respiratory infections. You shouldn't smoke as its best not to for your health and baby's. But, it should not be a reason you choose not to breastfeed.


----------



## srrhc

Can't wait to hear updates for appointments today and ones for tomorrow. Did any of you ladies have serious bloat early on?


----------



## lch28

heyy ladies!! i am also planning to breast feed until 6 months =] i was a smoker before Sophia. i quit when i got my bfp (it was so hard) unfortunately i picked up the habit the day we came home from the hospital.. i was so sad and i guess thats what i turned too. thankfully i quit while we were ttc!! it feels amazing not to smoke. I am DEF not going to start again. but i have a question. you know how we cant eat certain things while pregnant?? (shellfish, deli meat, etc) do the same rules apply whilst breast feeding?


----------



## lch28

srrhc i was really bloated up until a few days ago! lol.. i already looked pregnant kinda and now its pretty much gone away.. at the end of the day though i am much more bloated!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks leinzlove x yeah I'm 11weeks tomorrow might change at my scan on 15th though x yeah I ignored screen an just counted beats over 10secs an multiplied by 6 done it twice xxx

Happy milestone days xxx

Srrhc I have bloat going on if wearing a tight top there is no denying I'm pregnant xxx

Oh .... My baby is a 50 shades baby too :blush:


----------



## baileybubs

Srrhc I am really bloated after everytime I eat no matter what I eat!!

Interesting that little nugget about acne = girl baby, I had really bad acne last time but nothing at all so far this time. Although I'm also a lot less stressed this time. Trying to relax more. 

My appointment was rubbish really, just a referral for my booking appointment, asked about early scan and was told I won't get one - no surprise there. So just gotta wait until I get my letter through for my next midwife appt. 
Ooh and I bought some baby aspirin today.....does everyone think it's ok for me to take it without my doctor saying I should/consulting her??


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinzlove said:


> S: Yay, you definitley need bottles if you are going back to work. I hope you didn't buy to many. Sometimes baby's prefer certain types and nipples and will have nothing to do with the ones you have. This happens with sippys to. I just figure why not... I'm a SAHM and don't see that changing for about 5-7 years... When #3 starts school and thats not entirely planned yet... Haha! #2 needs to get here first. :)

Yeah, fortunately I had read/heard that advice, so I just got a few of a couple different brands. I hope not to use them at all right away, and not very much at first, anyway.

I think what you're planning is great! It's a big commitment but it sounds like you will be really well prepared...and it's not like you can't buy bottles later if you change your mind about pumping. But might as well set yourself up for what you are hoping to do.



srrhc said:


> Did any of you ladies have serious bloat early on?

Oh yeah, HORRIBLE bloat...and really early actually, like 5-7 weeks. After 7 or 8 weeks I think it actually got better. I'm pretty sure I was actually more uncomfortable sleeping on my stomach then compared to NOW at 34 weeks.



lch28 said:


> i have a question. you know how we cant eat certain things while pregnant?? (shellfish, deli meat, etc) do the same rules apply whilst breast feeding?

I'm pretty sure they don't, because our immune systems aren't as vulnerable anymore and neither is the baby's, since we are processing everything for them in a different way than when they were fed through the placenta, so bacteria aren't as much of an issue. That doesn't apply to alcohol though, of course. And I do know that some moms change their diet because their babies seem to have specific sensitivities...like I think dairy is a common one that causes problems.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun=] oh my happy 34 weeks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Bailey I think it's fine for you to take aspirin without asking I did an when I told doc he was pleased an nurse at epumsays she thinks that's what made this baby stick x but if you feel better phone an ask for doc to cal you or call epu an ask their advice xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrskg, I know it will probably be fine to tbh. My doctor was pretty rubbish when I talked about blood tests, hcg levels etc so I would imagine of I asked he'd only say it won't do anything, he's not very helpful.


----------



## Mrskg

Bailey thought you might find this helpful 

https://miscarriage.about.com/od/treatment/f/baby_aspirin.htm


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! A quick hi and bye. I'm still alive. :haha: will be home in a little over a week. How's everybody doing? :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: Awweee another 50 shades of gray baby! :happydance:. Have you been listening to the sweet sound of baby's HB? I haven't lately, but the last time I did... It still didn't register on dopplers screen. 

Ich & S: I've read that its okay to have a drink or two while breastfeeding. Very little gets into the milk, and not enough to harm baby. Hmmmm... Still looking more into it. 

SnowAngel: I hope you have a wonderful vacation and are enjoying yourself with family. :)


----------



## lch28

leinz - i haven't had alcohol since i was 15 lol!!! im crazy i know. i just hate the taste of ANY of it. my friends think i'm nuts. =]

getting ready for my scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! less then 3 hours!!


----------



## baileybubs

Omg ich soooooo exciting!!! I bet you can't wait!! Can't wait to hear how it went! GL!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Can't wait to hear how your scan went, lch :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Waiting on your update! :happydance: The day has finally arrived. :) 

I never liked alcohol either until I found fuzzy navel seagrams... Oh my! :)


----------



## srrhc

Oh ich the anticipation of seeing how your scan went!!!! Eeeeekk!


----------



## lch28

:hugs: aww you ladies are so nice!


i will post a pic later.. i have a mental block about the scanner and need my fiances help lol!!!!!!! anyway it went amazing. finally got to hear the hb, 159 bpm.. guessing its a girl.. with sophia they told me she was a girl at 12 weeks. so i asked the u/s tech if she could tell. so she goes " i can but im not allowed to tell you anymore." lol pooey. i have another scan at 16 weeks (cervical length and they'll check the gender) plus the 20 week scan..

cerclage on tuesday =[ im scared.

also babe is measuring 5 days ahead??? do you think thats weird?! like first i was one day behind. now im 5 days ahead. and im sure i didn't ovulate 5 days sooner...


----------



## lch28

leinz i have 2 appointments to add =] 

August 30th - cervical length/gender scan 
September 27th - 20 week scan


----------



## srrhc

Yay ich! So happy everything went good! Yippie!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay so glad everything went ok ich and cannot wait for your fiancée to show you how to use the scanner lol!


----------



## lch28

lol he has showed me soo many times and i can never do it myself! its like.. a high tech scanner. our old one just had a SCAN button. but nope. this ones like from the future i swear


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that made me laugh!


----------



## nesSAH

yay *ICH*! [email protected] scanner


----------



## Mrskg

Great news ich x I personally think that not all babies can be the same size at the same stage or else they'd all come out weighing the same so I think that's what makes the difference with days iykwim xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww lch so very glad to hear it went well :cloud9: I'm actually going to guess that it's a boy since the tech sounded so confident! Boys are easier to tell that early.

I agree with Mrskg, probably just a faster growing baby...they won't change your due date, right?

Our scan went great...Munchkin is measuring 5 lbs 3 oz which is almost average for GA :happydance: it was so fun to see him today, he was sucking away on his fingers and making practice breathing movements! I'll be back later to update on the NST this afternoon...excited about that, not quite sure how it will go.


----------



## lch28

=] lol stupid scanner

seaweed i never told her i though it was a boy .. i asked if she could tell the gender and she just said "yes but we are not allowed to tell you anymore" boo. it sucked. i was just like.. omg. she knows and she wont tell us!


----------



## seaweed eater

I know! I'm just thinking since she said she could tell the gender that it was a boy...they can be more confident about boys than about girls at around 12-14 weeks.


----------



## sevilla24

ICH and SEAWEED - HOORAY for successful ultrasound visits!!!! :dance: It's so fun to see the babies and be reassured. Ich - good luck with the stitch. I know you are nervous, but remember that it will be giving you added confidence for the remainder of your pregnancy :hugs:

srrhc - when does school start back up for you? My principal just e-mailed everyone saying that our classrooms were ready to be set up whenever we wanted to come in. I am already thinking about how I am going to be moving furniture :dohh: and reaching bulletin boards with my every growing belly in my way :winkwink: Plus, it's just too damn hot and humid to go in to the classroom anytime soon anyway. 

Any of you other ladies dealing with this massive heat wave and HATING it??? When I was pregnant with DD I remember it being the hottest summer ever too!!! :brat:


----------



## seaweed eater

Check this out guys!

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/3dcompare_small.jpg

Definitely the same baby...crazy, huh?!

The NST went well, I wasn't sure quite what to expect but apparently he passed :shrug: I was disappointed not to find out about contractions though...I had some spikes on the contraction monitor but apparently those can also be caused by the baby moving, so that's probably what they were. Didn't realize they wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Anyway, plenty more NSTs to come!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: So great to hear the scan went perfect. :) I agree with S, its probably a boy if she can tell. It's more likely. With my daughter it took 10 minutes of just looking between her legs. And it was using the most high tech equipment out there.

S: So, very happy to hear your scan went perfect also. 5lbs 3oz... I bet you are starting to feel uncomfortable. :) So, excited you'll be meeting Munchkin soon. :)

AFM: I have felt more uncomfortable... this pregnancy than with DD. I have had two days of constant MS this week. Two days of terrible headaches that would not go away. My uterus is already feeling like its going to fall off. And I'm wondering if this is the price paid for... showing alot sooner. I'm definitley getting a very obvious bump and have gained 5lbs this far.


----------



## Leinzlove

seaweed eater said:


> Check this out guys!
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/3dcompare_small.jpg
> 
> Definitely the same baby...crazy, huh?!
> 
> The NST went well, I wasn't sure quite what to expect but apparently he passed :shrug: I was disappointed not to find out about contractions though...I had some spikes on the contraction monitor but apparently those can also be caused by the baby moving, so that's probably what they were. Didn't realize they wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Anyway, plenty more NSTs to come!

Beautiful! Beautiful Baby!

Yay! You passed if not you'd be in the hospital. NST's are done just to make sure the baby isn't stressed. Your contractions won't likely start until you are about to go into labor. They start sooner if you've had a baby before and called braxton hicks. 

This explains why first time births, there is hardly any dilation before onset of labor. And you are in labor for a longer period of time.

If you've given birth before, there is more dilation before onset of labor and your labor is usually quicker.

I was excited about this being second baby. Showing sooner, feeling baby sooner. But, now I'm thinking first was better. I'm experiencing many of the discomforts in my second trimester, that I didn't experience until the third trimester with DD.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks L...I was hoping I would find out if I was having BH contractions since I've heard of some ladies having them picked up on NSTs. I think I've been feeling more of them the past week or two, so I was hopeful that I might have that verified. Not expecting them to dilate my cervix yet though! Too early.

I'm sorry you have been feeling uncomfortable :hugs: I know you didn't really have MS with Chloe. That right there has to be a huge difference. I don't know if it's necessarily from its being your second pregnancy -- my mom said she never had MS with any of us.

I bet your labor WILL go really smoothly this time though! It sounds like it already did last time!


----------



## srrhc

sevilla24 said:


> ICH and SEAWEED - HOORAY for successful ultrasound visits!!!! :dance: It's so fun to see the babies and be reassured. Ich - good luck with the stitch. I know you are nervous, but remember that it will be giving you added confidence for the remainder of your pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> srrhc - when does school start back up for you? My principal just e-mailed everyone saying that our classrooms were ready to be set up whenever we wanted to come in. I am already thinking about how I am going to be moving furniture :dohh: and reaching bulletin boards with my every growing belly in my way :winkwink: Plus, it's just too damn hot and humid to go in to the classroom anytime soon anyway.
> 
> Any of you other ladies dealing with this massive heat wave and HATING it??? When I was pregnant with DD I remember it being the hottest summer ever too!!! :brat:

School starts back the 22nd but teachers report the 14. I am just going back early to set up the room too. I am have my father and father in law help with the heavy furniture and boxes. I am eager to have everything in place so that all I have to do is plan. Our principle has us in several meetings and our open house is scheduled for the 16th so that doesn't give me much time haha! I bet your belly will be hitting everything haha! Too cute. I can't wait until mine is like that. Although I am so bloated I feel four months already. 

Seaweed those pictures are precious! What a beautiful baby. Glad everything went well for you! 

Leinz I am sorry you have had a rough two days. I know the sickness much be hard at times. I pray that it will ease off for you and you can enjoy the energy that comes with the second tri.


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Its not just MS. But, feeling like my uterus is falling off. And my boobs are so sore. I can't walk further than a block without going to the loo.

I wonder if maybe showing sooner means your organs are pushed every which way sooner.


----------



## seaweed eater

It probably does! The pressure from the uterus is what makes you have to go to the bathroom more, I think...so it would make sense that that would happen more/earlier in a subsequent pregnancy.


----------



## lch28

seaweed beautiful pics hun!! 

leinz im sorry your not feeling well =[ i think its different for me this time around.. i felt absolutely horrible last time.

heres my scan pics. sorry ladies i felt the need to attach them all lol! gender guess? still thinking boy?
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 5









scan0002.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 8









scan0003.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 7


----------



## srrhc

Beautiful pics ICH! Not sure on the gender though :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the pics! Beautiful baby! My guess is girl! :happydance: Updated you scans... I think I will probably have my 20 wk scan around your 12 wk. I schedule it on Tuesday. I'm thinking it'll be the last week of August sometime. :)

I just love seeing baby! I'm so addicted! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

What a lovely profile!! That's going to be one cute baby. I really can't tell but I'm going to stick with my original guess of boy. :D


----------



## nesSAH

lovely scan pics ladies!!! Wow! Can't wait for my 12 week scan :D
Sorry, I am horrible with gender guesses

*Leinz*: Sorry about MS. I have been miserably sick for weeks now, and I walk around with a baggy. Took my daughter to a water park today and the smell of hotdogs drove me nuts. DO you think maybe something is triggering your MS? Because it should ease off by now. Also the uterus might just be adjusting and stretching or moving around... I think? Give it a few days and you'll feel better.

*Ich*: Good luck on the stitch. I am sure you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies =] i dont really understand the skull theory. my fiancee suggested looking at sophias ultrasounds and comparing but its really hard to look at them


----------



## iwantpeace

Hi Ladies, I have my first 'dating' scan at 7+5 on August 15, and my first OB apt Aug 29 at 9+5

:hugs:


----------



## Krippy

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies =] i dont really understand the skull theory. my fiancee suggested looking at sophias ultrasounds and comparing but its really hard to look at them

I don't understand the skull theory either...Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## sevilla24

*ICH and Seaweed* - beautiful scan pictures!! :baby: Those babies are adorable. ICH, I have NO idea about your gender... but for fun I want to take a guess... *BOY* :shrug: Hehe, can't wait 'til you find out for real!!!!

*Leinz* - can't help you with the symptom issues as I didn't show ANY earlier with baby #2 :dohh: I think it's because I might have gone into this pregnancy a little thinner than last time (although, not by much!!) Oh well, hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:

*srrhc* - I remember that states down south tend to start school sooner than we do. Our kids start the 29th and teachers report back the 23rd. I remember the bloating in early pregnancy too!!! It's the worst because some confuse it for "showing" but then it goes away and you are like "well what happened!?!?" :haha: haha Well, that's what happened to me, anyway :winkwink: It's tough when you are not ready to tell people you are pregnant yet, and the bloat is too painful to suck in!!! I suggest lots of baggy shirts/ jersey dresses for the beginning of the school year :shrug:


----------



## sevilla24

Thought I would include another "bump" photo. At *25 weeks* I officially feel OBVIOUSLY pregnant (well, I did a few weeks ago too...) but now there is no denying it :haha: 

The shirt in the picture is not a maternity shirt (I don't want to spend money on maternity running clothes... so I just stretch out my old stuff!!!!!) so I think the bump is more obvious because it's tight :blush:
 



Attached Files:







rsz_1photo_119.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrskg

Ich I'm guessing :pink:

Krippy https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...AQ&biw=1024&bih=690#biv=i|1;d|qGSXVA0ixG33fM:

Leinzlove I've gained 4 and a half pounds already!!!!!

Gl iwantpeace x


----------



## srrhc

sevilla24
Yes I tried sucking in last night just for the fun of it haha! You could see my ribs but then it looked like I had a pop belly hehe...I love it! I'll put up with anything to have a healthy baby. I am definitely planning on lots of dresses for the beginning of the year. Once the end of September hits though I will be able to announce so I wont have to hide it as much. 

Yeah southern states tend to start much earlier, but I think we get out a week earlier or something??? I don't mind going back. I get kinda bored after 6 or 7 weeks haha. 

Did you say you didn't have many symptoms with one of your pregnancies? I may have read it wrong. I usually wake up with sore breast, but have good energy. I have been getting dizzy when I get up so I am trying to remember to get up slow. Usually around 1:00 I start feeling the fatigue set in. I've also been a bit gassy :blush: I wouldn't say I have had an nausea yet, but I not 100% sure. A few times I felt a little gaggy, but....I'm trying not to worry about it because it is still early and some women never get ms. I know a lot of women prolly think I am crazy to want the morning sickness! 

Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## srrhc

What an adorable bump sevilla24! Oh I can't wait for mine!!!! I think pregnant women are the most beautiful thing.


----------



## sevilla24

srrhc - I never had ms with either of my pregnancies!!! The only way I knew I was pregnant was the fatigue that always set in by late afternoon (I am a morning person by nature, so I always had energy in the morning) AND the damn bloat!!!! (ok, well, and I had to pee a LOT more at night time... like, even if I didn't drink anything for hours before bed!!) I never even had weird food cravings until 2nd trimester with both pregnancies. Now, I will get something in my mind I want to eat and I won't stop until I get it!!!! My DH I think wants to kill me for it sometimes :blush:

I always felt lucky that I didn't get icky pregnancy symptoms... but that comes at a price... you start to worry about your pregnancy because you think "am I still pregnant?" But I was, twice, so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

That makes me feel better thanks! Yeah the fatigue and bloat are obvious right now haha!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sevilla you look wonderful!! Obviously pregnant for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I don't know anything about skull theory. I just threw out a guess... :pink: :). I think I also guessed :pink: for Krippy! (Just feeling this thread is going to be :pink:)! :)

I know its something when the second trimester gets close, you really start to wonder. :)

I know MS is normal... but I was looking forward to it easing up a bit. However, I think alot of it is food adversions. Baby doesn't like beef at all. (Hot Roast Beef, Taco Meat). Baby doesn't like Eggs.. Yet Baby likes Hamburgers, steak... Hmmm... And then other days Baby doesn't like anything. I've had MS atleast 4 days this week and two days of complete all day MS. I will cook something I crave so bad, take a bite and instant sickness. Can't eat anymore.

I have to loo non stop. If I walk a block after I just went, got to go again. My tummy feels constant pressure and sometimes feels like its going to fall off. My boobs are so sore and can't be touched. This week I've also had the headaches and fatigue remains.

I haven't had excessive discharge with this pg until now. With DD it was from the 2ww and also with lil Dragon. (Pantyliners from the get.) Just starting to wear them now.

NeeSAH: I tell you, just because you are in second tri. Doesn't mean your symptoms will go away. Sometimes MS lasts the whole pg.

With DD... I had no MS at all. She was very easy. She had one food adversion... black beans. I was tired in the first Tri, had non stop cramping the whole pg. But, the second trimester was a breeze... didn't even feel pregnant at all. Until the third trimester when it got so uncomfortable I could scream get this baby out of me. 

Sevilla: Loving your bump! And envying your comfort. :) I've been getting maternity clothes with baby bucks. But, I definitley stick to tight clothes... and belly bands. They show off the bump! The bellybands are $7.49 on eBay and I bought 2. They are a dream as I can wear all my normal clothes unbuttoned. Noone can tell and I can't either. :)

You should see me... I wear what makes the bump look most obvious. Eventually, though everything will. :) I really look forward to the holidays... I will love the bump pics at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## srrhc

Leinz I will be just like you once I am ready to reveal. Tight shirts all the way haha! I will be showing it off all the time...but right now I am trying to hide the bloat bump. My pants are already very uncomfortable and leave marks. I have a feeling I will be in maternity pants sooner than later. I need my comfort! :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, Maternity pants are definitley more comfort and around the house its DH's boxers and yoga pants... They are so much cheaper than maternity. I save the jeans and jean shorts for days out. :happydance: I do love my belly bands though. It's almost time for another bump pic in here.... Lets see 16 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Yay for 16 weeks tomorrow! I wanna see a bump picture!!!! :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## iwantpeace

me too I wanna see a bump leinz!!! :hissy:


----------



## lch28

yay leinz cant wait for bump pic.


----------



## Leinzlove

Dress I got for my brothers casual wedding on August 18... Some flats and a necklace to dress it up a little... The first Brand New maternity dress I've ever bought! It's made by Motherhood and on sale for $17.70 (plus $2.99 ship). I really hope this shows a bump.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/418415_3282297344678_1484917349_3242866_1703304815_n.jpg


----------



## srrhc

Awwww I love it! You will be adorable in it! I am sure you bump will be known too hehehe.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm back and shitting myself for this prenancy hoping it's my third time lucky...
If all goes well I'm due the 16th of April well I think I am well ive counted cd1 as Dnc day...

I hav appointments this tue and next for bloods and my 6wk scan is on the 22nd so here's hoping for a sticky one...xx

How are all you lovely ladies doin I've browsed thru and wot lovely scan pics you all hav....xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

look wot i got on a digi at 13dpo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome back Cheryl!!!

Lovely dress leinz!!


----------



## srrhc

CherylC3 said:


> look wot i got on a digi at 13dpo :happydance:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lch28

welcome back cheryl congrats!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi hope everyone one is well and congrats Cheryl x 
Afm going to see specialist in Coventry next week at some point but for now going to hosp on Monday as in getting really bad sharp pains down there after the DnC do hoping they haven't done any damage but may need a laparoscopy to tell :(


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Cheryl! Sending sticky baby dust your way!


----------



## Krippy

GL Hun...Hope your specialist can help out! Thinking of you!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies was shocked it was 2-3 I thot at 13dpo it wud be 1-2 but hey ho as long as this one sticks I don't mind wot it said lol. Xx

So sorry bump xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Cheryl!! :happydance: :yipee:

Bump, hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Cheryl! Very exciting! Love the digi! :happydance: I will be putting you a ticker on the front page. :)

Bump: I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you are being good to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrat Cheryl :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

One person asked if there was a chance I could be pregnant!! Hello read my notes!! Then the dic did a preg test even though I told him that I had a miscarriage 4 days ago and it would show pos still :/ then told me to go home and take para
cetamol even though I had already said it wasn't helping and I have to now be in agony till I get a scan on wed afternoon to see if all of it was removed sucsesfully last week!!' he must of thought I was a muppet as he said there is normally pain and bleeding after a d and c!... Don't u think I know that I have had 3 of them! The only reason I went cause the pains were different and the bleeding got worse all of a sudden honestly what an


----------



## srrhc

I am so so sorry bump. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Ugh I'm sorry they were so insensitive to you, Bump. That's awful :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: bump xxx


----------



## CherylC3

So sorry bump :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Leinzlove u can put it on this time Hun. :)


----------



## lch28

so sorry bump :hugs:

i posted my 12 week scan in first trimester.. most everyone is saying boy!


----------



## lch28

my cerclage is tomorrow. i am relieved i made it this far and it will be a huge relief that baby is "secured" in there. i am also terrified. i haven't really shared this.. but the complications are scary. the doctor has to inform them to you and.. ugh. i can't even bring myself to say them :nope:


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this bump.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Cheryl!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww lch...:hugs: I can imagine it must be hard not to worry, but remember the most likely thing is that this will help your LO stay inside and absolutely nothing will go wrong!


----------



## nesSAH

Oh *bump*! I'm so sorry you are going through this again and that the medical staff is being super insensitive and not caring much.

You are in my thoughts. I pray the pain goes away soon and everything is okay in there so you can try again for your rainbow baby when you are ready. Never give up hun!

:hugs: We are all here for ya!


----------



## nesSAH

Wow! *Cheryl*! So awesome to see you back :dance:

*Ich*: We are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Don't focus on the complications. You will be awesome and the Doc knows what he is doing. Keep the faith hun :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Happy Civic day to my fellow Canadians.... It's a holiday Monday here and the weather is fantastic. It rained last night, so things have really cooled down :D

Think I'm gonna go to the park with DD. I just got over my morning rounds of vomiting :sick: so I am good to go -lol

How is everyone else doing? 
All the best to those who have appointments this week- Keep us posted :dance:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. i dont know why im so nervous =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: How awful! I'm sorry they are putting your through all this. :hugs:

Ich: I'm sorry its scary. Lots of things have serious complications that could happen but seldom do. I also think the same about waking up every day. You never know what lifes going to throw you. On the odd chance it could be your last day. You just keep living. :hugs: Dr.'s have to have you sign all kinds of things like this... its standard protocol. You will for Labor and delievery, epidural etc. I'm glad you are having this done... It's going to help with your rainbow baby. (I still say girl!!!) Please get back here and update ASAP! :)

NeeSAH: Wow, I've never heard of Civic Day. I'm happy to hear you are enjoying your holiday. What are you celebrating exactly. 11 WEEEEEEKS Whoa! :)

Cheryl: I haven't forgotten about updating the front page. I've just been busy a bit here lately. :) I'm so happy you are missing the :witch: today. Happy 4 weeks!


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz. i will update asap. good thing i have a laptop cause i have been given strict instructions to only get up to use the bathroom until Wednesday AM. yesterday was 16 weeks !! oh my gosh! i cant believe how fast this is all going. it feels like yesterday you got your bfp.. and were cheering me on for mine.. saying you knew this was the month!! lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: It sure does seem like yesterday! :happydance: It's so much better getting out of the first trimester for me. :)

Here's This week's appt.'s! 
*Aug. 07- Wiggler (Scan)* 
*Aug. 07- Leinzlove (Dr. Appt.)*
*Aug. 07- Ich28 (Cerclage)*
*Aug. 07- CherylC3 (Bloods)*
*Aug. 08- Seaweed Eater (Dr. Appt./NST)*
*Aug. 08- babyfeva (Dr. Appt.)*
*Aug. 09- Sevilla (Scan)* 
*Aug. 09- SnowAngel (Dr. Appt.)*

Does this mean we are due an update from Wiggler? And also that SnowAngel is returning from holiday? :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Hi everyone, sorry I have been awol, been feeling ill and keeping myself busy playing games in the evening :haha:

Scan tomorrow and I am sooooo nervous! Going straight from there to my mums so will update when I get home tomorrow evening. x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Leinzlove... Wiggler can't wait to see how u get on. Xx


----------



## sevilla24

LOTS of appointments tomorrow!!! GOOD LUCK LADIES :) Can't wait for updates!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler said:


> :hi: Hi everyone, sorry I have been awol, been feeling ill and keeping myself busy playing games in the evening :haha:
> 
> Scan tomorrow and I am sooooo nervous! Going straight from there to my mums so will update when I get home tomorrow evening. x x x

There's Wiggler! :) I was wondering about you. :) Yay, for your scan... it's finally here! Tomorrow is going to be great! Will you also see the Dr. and get anything done about your SPD?


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump Pics... I just wish the pics didn't look so big.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5533.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5503.jpg

12 Week Bump~ Look at the difference
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4723.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, ringing up physio this morning for an appointment, I won't see a doctor today, just having the scan and bloods done. x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Wiggler did u get pg with no af in between frm ur mc?? Just looking for some positive stories cos thts wots happened to me. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lovely bump Leinzlove xx


----------



## Wiggler

Cheryl, yea, I got preg straight after my first mc with no period, mc again :cry: and then this preg was straight away with no period too. x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cool I'm hoping this is it for me. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

is it true tho that you cant get preg till your hcg is completely gone? as you wont ovulate?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah bump I had a neg hpt 7 days after my dnc. X


----------



## nesSAH

GL ladies with scans/Dr. visits this week!

*Ich*: praying for ya! You will do great!!

Can't wait to see scan pics *Wiggler*, *Sevilla*

*Leinz*: what is NST?


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: NST is non stress test. It is usually performed in the third trimester to see if baby is stressed. 

AFM: I'm ashamed to admit that last night I heard baby via doppler. But, I was still freaking out this morning, thinking something was wrong. It is better, though than not being able to sleep in panic the night before and crying... Etc.

However, here I am 16+2, and Baby is great. My Dr. Appt. was amazing... Heard baby right away. I also went for bloods. I decided to have the Quad test done to screen baby for down syndrome, cystic Fibrosis and another birth defect. 

I didn't have it done with DD. Because, I knew no matter what I was keeping my baby. I also know that this time... However, I've learned alot with DD being born with birth defects. And I know its better to be prepared. No test changes what is. Also, I plan on delivering in a hospital without a NICU. I will have my results in a week. If no news... its good news. :)

I also scheduled my Scan, the one that checks for markers and usually you find out gender. (I'll refind out.) :) It's 3 weeks from today on Aug. 28. I also scheduled two regular OB appts. One on Sept. 4 and another on October 2... That will take me past my V-day! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Of course baby was great! :happydance: I know it's hard not to worry but you are in great shape now!! So happy the appointment went well. I had the screening done for the same reason.


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - glad everything went well!! What makes you change hospitals from when DD was born? Just curious :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: I didn't change hospitals. Baby #2 is planned to be delievered where both DD was born and her father.. :) We got lucky DD wasn't born blue and could breathe. We ran into feeding issues and she had to be transported to a bigger hospital with a NICU. We were seperated at birth... It was terrible. I cried all day and all night. I couldn't even sleep. Visitors kept coming and there was no baby there. It definitley wasn't what I had planned. I was so worried, didn't know all what was wrong. Etc. 

She did have upper airway constriction... But that didn't start until we took her home. She had emergency jaw distraction surgery 3 days before she turned 2 months old. It was definitley scary... But all is great! :)

Anyways, this won't tell us if we have another baby with the same defects DD had. This tests for more serious conditions. We are at a 5-7% increased risk for it to happen again. It isn't enough to warrant more testing... Which is great! It's just now I'm taking the tests I'm offered... I'd rather be prepared. :)


----------



## sevilla24

Oooh I understand!!! That's why you were separated when she was born (you had mentioned it before). That sucks!!!! Well I certainly hope you don't have to go through anything like that again. I understand wanting to be prepared and getting testing done. I chose not to (hope I don't regret that decision later... but it's what I wanted at the time). I just didn't want to go the rest of my pregnancy worrying. I mean, I already worry about my stupid cervical issues anyway!!! So, if (ugh, I hate even suggesting it) you have similar issues with DD #2 will you do anything different so you don't have to go through the separation? I mean, is there any other option???


----------



## Bumpblues82

well i did a preg test today and its getting lighter am only one week past dnc so ill get there :/ hoping to go down to coventry which is 3 hrs away by car sometime next week to see the doc again and as soon as i get a pos hpt she will put me on heparin, steroids baby asprin and prgesterone again :/ but this is deffo the last shot so it better work!! in mean time im getting tested for toxoplasmosis which you get from cats and kittens just to be on the safe side as you can carry it for years and not know and it can cause mc according to some articles i have read today so just wanna rule that out as we have 2 cats and recently had kittens which carry it from birth x


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: Probably not, as DD's isn't seen on ultrasounds or with testing. However, if something worse arrose... I'd deliver in a children's hospital where they have the equipment, doctor's and specialists to give my baby the best chance at life.

As my hospital... has just my baby Dr. and nurses and ofcourse the epidural guy. Within an hour of birth our pediatrian will come in to check baby out. (Which is when we found out about DD.)


----------



## Leinzlove

Bumpblues82 said:


> well i did a preg test today and its getting lighter am only one week past dnc so ill get there :/ hoping to go down to coventry which is 3 hrs away by car sometime next week to see the doc again and as soon as i get a pos hpt she will put me on heparin, steroids baby asprin and prgesterone again :/ but this is deffo the last shot so it better work!! in mean time im getting tested for toxoplasmosis which you get from cats and kittens just to be on the safe side as you can carry it for years and not know and it can cause mc according to some articles i have read today so just wanna rule that out as we have 2 cats and recently had kittens which carry it from birth x

Yay! I'm so happy you are giving your rainbow one last shot. :hugs: I thinkits a good idea to check for toxoplasmosis...


----------



## lch28

hello everyone.. leinz im glad all is well. im so sorry you went through that with DD =[ it must have been so hard to have her taken from you!! :hugs:

bump - toxoplasmosis can cause a MC only if you get it during pregnancy. i was tested for it with Sophia and already had the antibodys which means i was infected pre pregnancy. it is only a issue if you get it during pregnancy :hugs:

so many appointments this week yay!! 

thanks so much for all your support ladies =] i am home and in bed. Procedure went good.. didn't feel a thing.. except for the epidural =[ that hurt. took about 30 mins.. then i had to lay in the hopsital for 4 hours until i could feel my legs/use the bathroom. Dr used the doppler after the procedure so i heard the hb. i am having some bleeding and even though i have been told to expect it its a scary sight.. however my dr said the bleeding during the procedure was very minimal and he has seen much more.


----------



## srrhc

Leinz I think I may have mentioned this before but you are a strong lady to endure all of that. But now God has blessed you again with another baby girl. 

Ich I also think you are a strong lady! I am glad the procdure went great an you are getting the rest you need. The epidural you had is that the same thing you do when you are in delivery? I have always wondered how bad it would hurt and for how long. 

Bump I am glad to hear you are trying again and I hope that you may consider finding a new doc office. One that is more than supportive and caring. You deserve that. 

So happy for everyone with appointments this week. 6 days until my first ulatrasound and I feel like a child waiting for Christmas morning haha! 

I loaded a picture of my baby/bloat bump on my pregnancy journal (page 3) of anyone wants to take a peek. Haha it is a lot of bloat but I love it hehe!


----------



## Bumpblues82

srrhc its not my gp its the a and e at our hospital i only see the specialist after 12 weeks which is poop but the one i travel to see is amazing!! and my epac nurses are fantastic to i can ring em and they know me so will see me straight away if i have any problems x


----------



## srrhc

Good then I am glad to hear that you do have great help when you need it &#128522;. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies, scan went really well :cloud9: will pop a pic up once Dylan I hve my phone charged x x x


----------



## srrhc

Congrats wiggler. Glad everything went well!


----------



## lch28

congrats wiggler. srrhc thanks hun that is sweet =] yes the epidural is what you have the option to get in labor. and by all means i will get it during labor lol. It hurt less when i was in labor then it did today. I think cause i was in so much pain with the contractions i barely noticed the epidural. It hurts the most when they inject the local ansethetic to numb you. Then it hurts when they are doing the actual epidural.. it just feels weird on your spine


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think im gonna take a break from bnb cause even though im really happy for u all its getting me down knowing ive gotta start all over again and seeing everyone progressing :( sorry i dont mean to sound harsh i know u are all happy xx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: You need to do whatever is best for you hon...definitely come back anytime.


----------



## seaweed eater

lch28 said:


> hello everyone.. leinz im glad all is well. im so sorry you went through that with DD =[ it must have been so hard to have her taken from you!! :hugs:
> 
> bump - toxoplasmosis can cause a MC only if you get it during pregnancy. i was tested for it with Sophia and already had the antibodys which means i was infected pre pregnancy. it is only a issue if you get it during pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> so many appointments this week yay!!
> 
> thanks so much for all your support ladies =] i am home and in bed. Procedure went good.. didn't feel a thing.. except for the epidural =[ that hurt. took about 30 mins.. then i had to lay in the hopsital for 4 hours until i could feel my legs/use the bathroom. Dr used the doppler after the procedure so i heard the hb. i am having some bleeding and even though i have been told to expect it its a scary sight.. however my dr said the bleeding during the procedure was very minimal and he has seen much more.

lch how did I miss your post?! I'm so glad everything went well and the procedure is behind you now. :hugs: Nice that you got to hear the heartbeat too :cloud9: Time to rest and recover!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok im really freaked out right now.... my son is at his grandmas and i just fell asleep on my bed and i woke up and sat up cause i heard a baby crying from the spare room!! i wasnt asleep still cause i got up and went in and there was no one there and no one in the street out side either :(


----------



## lch28

bump major :hugs:

thanks seaweed!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm so glad that is done. I'd definitley be at home in bed, also. Yay for the epidural. I haven't had one as with DD... I was to far gone to fast and missed it. I hope this clervage gives you some reassurance. And very awesome that you got to hear your baby's HB. Now I can't wait to know what your having. :) :hugs:

Srrhc: 6 days until Ultrasound... So exciting! I can't wait for you. :) 

Wiggler: Yay, so glad to hear scan went well. :) This bean is forever! Woo-hoo! 

Bump: Hun, no offense taken. Take all the time you need. It does sound like you should talk to someone on the outside of BNB. I'm concerned about you hearing sounds that aren't there. :hugs:

Anyone got any new Appt. dates?


----------



## Bumpblues82

lenzi it was so odd i didnt even click that it wasnt real till i went in and saw an empty cot x


----------



## lch28

leinz i can't wait either!! i am losing patience lol! im going to ask my dr next week if he can tell me from my scan pics. i didnt think today would be the best time to ask. eeekk i cant imagine not having an epidural.. im a sissy lol


----------



## seaweed eater

I should make some more appointments into September when I'm there tomorrow but I don't know how many to make :wacko: guess I should keep making one per week until 42 weeks and then I can cancel the rest when I have the baby? Maybe I'll ask the doctor what they usually do close to EDD...I'm sure I'll be pretty out of it after giving birth and don't know if I'll remember to cancel!


----------



## lch28

seaweed are you being seen every week now? oh mi gosh 34 weeks! yay!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yep yep, appointment and NST weekly now b/c high risk.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I got what you meant, hun! I do think it could help to talk to someone. Definitley tell OH about it. :hugs:

Ich: I know right, the anticipation... gets you going. :) Maybe he'll tell you if he knows. :) I must admit, I'm still happy with my decison to find out. Everyone would be saying girl now... as I'm carrying low. I'd be wrong and they'd be right.

S: I don't know... I started seeing Dr. every other day with NST's from 34 weeks. But, I experienced high blood pressure. It did go down after I went on maternity leave early. I didn't have a choice... I didn't want to go on leave so early as I wanted 12 weeks off and as much of that with baby here as possible. However, it all worked out as I didn't go back. :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

well i txt him but hes at work and wont get a break for a while yet...
i really need a holiday im so stressed and all over the place i just wanna get far away and forget it all for just a week! sadly thats not gonna happen it would cost us about £1500 to go away for a week and we dont have that kind of money :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I wish you could afford a getaway. Maybe a night away in a hotel... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

well we are at a wedding on friday and we cant even afford the room where she is staying and having reception we have a credit card but he wont use it we could pay it off on it then pay it back but he wont we have the money to save up but just not up front and it would have to be in next week or so as aiden starts school in about 3 weeks
even his mum could lend us it and we would pay her back but he wont even ask her :(


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump, I'm sorry about your financial situation, that's rough :hugs: I can totally understand wanting some time away.

Thanks L, I know I will have them AT LEAST once a week until the end...that's if my BP keeps behaving itself. But if it goes up I'm sure I'll have more. So I guess continuing to schedule once a week would be safe, and I can add more as needed.


----------



## sevilla24

ICH - I am so happy that the appointment went well and the cerclage is safely in place. :happydance: Did they tell you what you cervix was measuring before they placed it? I have my next appointment this Thursday and as it gets closer I get more and more nervous about my cervical length.... 

Also, I agree about the epidural. I was already really far along in labor and in a lot of pain when I finally got the epidural... so I didn't feel a thing on my back. In fact, he kept saying "ok, now hold still" and I couldn't physically hold still at all!! I am surprised he got it in there :haha: But very very grateful for it!!

Leinz - what did you do for work before you started having babies?

Seaweed - I had my appointments scheduled for every week up through 40 weeks... but then ended up having DD at 37 weeks. They automatically cancelled my appointments for me, I didn't have to deal with it. I worried about that too, so I made sure to ask at one of my earlier appointments. Hopefully yours will do the same!!!

srrhc - I didn't realize you had a journal!! YAY you are about to get a new stalker :winkwink:


----------



## srrhc

Yay for a new stalker. My journal needs some love haha!


----------



## sevilla24

srrhc said:


> Yay for a new stalker. My journal needs some love haha!

Just popped over there ---- so cute!!!!! I'm glad I am joining at the start of it. It's hard to join journals that are already pages deep and I feel like I don't know what's going on haha :dohh:


----------



## lch28

bump im sorry about your financial situation. i can totally relate. it really stinks to have to worry about money on top of everything else :hugs:

thanks sevilla =] i just asked him if my cervix was okay and he said it was a normal length so im guessing 2.5 cm or over.. i didn't ask for details for some reason lol. i have my first TVU to check the length at 16 weeks. ill also find out the gender. i kinda feel like i should get a TVU sooner.. hm. im seeing my dr next thursday. maybe he can do one. what is your cervical length?? its so nerve wracking isn't it =[ correct me if im wrong but you do not have a cerclage right?


----------



## Bumpblues82

we can afford it but only if we pay over like a year we just dont have it upfront i mean i get my student loan in a couple months and i have a job so does neil even his mum could lend us it to get away but he wont lend it or ask her or use the credit card.. ive told him i need to get away and if i dont im really gonna crack up or do summit stupid i hate feeling like this and dont wanna run away just want a time out x


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> thanks sevilla =] i just asked him if my cervix was okay and he said it was a normal length so im guessing 2.5 cm or over.. i didn't ask for details for some reason lol. i have my first TVU to check the length at 16 weeks. ill also find out the gender. i kinda feel like i should get a TVU sooner.. hm. im seeing my dr next thursday. maybe he can do one. what is your cervical length?? its so nerve wracking isn't it =[ correct me if im wrong but you do not have a cerclage right?

I think its good you didn't ask for more details.. if he said it was a normal length, then be happy with that!!! :happydance: I don't have a cerclage... in fact, they stopped doing weekly ultrasounds because my cervix has remained unchanged this pregnancy. Which is SO SO SO great... HOWEVER I remain skeptical. Because with DD it didn't start changing until my mid-20's (weeks) and they didn't catch it until 28 weeks. Also, I can't understand how it's possible that I had a shortened/funneling cervix with my first pregnancy, but not with this one???? It just doesn't make sense. Anyway, that's why I am so nervous for this Thursday. (I haven't had it checked since 22 weeks) I am scared that it is going to be a repeat of my last pregnancy... they notice it late in the pregnancy so I can't get a stitch and have to be on bed rest. Ugh. :nope: Besides the big fear that the baby will come too early, I now have a toddler running around at home and school (I am a teacher) starts in a few weeks... not the ideal situation for bed rest!! 

Trying to stay positive though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srrhc

sevilla24 said:


> srrhc said:
> 
> 
> Yay for a new stalker. My journal needs some love haha!
> 
> Just popped over there ---- so cute!!!!! I'm glad I am joining at the start of it. It's hard to join journals that are already pages deep and I feel like I don't know what's going on haha :dohh:Click to expand...

I am glad you are able to join it too! And at the beginning!


----------



## lch28

sevilla i am also glad i didn't ask the length cause im sure id be obsessing over it. which i will do if its less then 2.5 cm at 16 weeks. I think its great that your cervix has stayed normal this pregnancy. My dr told me that sometimes you can go on to have a totally normal pregnancy after having shortening the first one. it is def weird though. he says he has high hopes for me.. since i made it to 23 weeks before going into labor..h e said if my cervix was so incompetnet i would have gone much earlier (16 - 18 weeks) . i guess now i have th cerclage i am just worried about infection etc. my dr told me i dont need bed rest unless my cervix gets seriously short. i think bed rest is more used in the UK the the U.S. i was told you can get a cerclage as long as you are 4cm or less dilated?


----------



## Mrskg

Wiggler yay :happydance:

Ich so glad everything went well x

Seaweed not long now :cloud9:

Bump :hugs: I think you should see your doc it's not uncommon for recurrent loss ladies to suffer from post traumatic stress disorder x I don't mean to worry you x maybe you should even see about grief counselling I had 16 sessions an it really helped me x


----------



## sevilla24

Just noticed my own ticker... only 100 days to go... that means I am just about DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!!!!! YAY :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: I used to work in a bakery as a cake/cookie decorator... etc. Not a bad job, but I do enjoy being a SAHM very much. I didn't plan to be, but I look forward to these baby years. I'll go back to work when #3 goes to school. Tee-hee, its going to be awhile.

Happy 100 days! It starts going fast doesn't it? Can't wait to hear about your perfect cervix! :)

Srrhc: I'll be around to check out your journal... Didn't even realize you had one until today. :)

AFM: I'm going to be booking my 4D scan. I really am spoiling myself with this pregnancy. Let me tell you! :) I'll be scheduling it for November 19. (Which is our wedding anniversary.) Another family outing to make another experience and memory of baby. It will be exciting as I'll be 31+1. 

I really think this place is affordable. I'll get a 15 min ultrasound DVD, 8 pictures, CD of all images and 30 minutes of watching baby on the plasma screen again. And unlike the first scan its in 3D/4D. Cost $165 but I'll get it for $124 (You get 25% off for a return visit same pg) . You really can't beat that price. There are girls talking about 4D scans costing $300 and getting only 4 scan pictures.


----------



## Madrid98

That seems to be very good value leinz!! Well done finding such a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## CherylC3

Ich so glad it went well Hun...x

Wiggler yeh for a good scan. Xx

Leinzlove tht sounds great deal. Xx

Sevilla yeah for double figures. Xx

Srr was on ur journal cute baby bloat xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I had councling time before last after the 5th loss and it didn't help really my doc would think I'm nuts if I told him what's been going on :/ 
I text my oh last night and said I need to get away fri
Here before I crack up Nd want him to dirt summit out ASAP before I do summit stupid or bugger off alone... No reply.. Didn't even mention it today!


----------



## iwantpeace

bump, i'm so sorry you're going through all this :hugs:

I really think it's better to call your doctor and explain what's been going on. Your hormones drop very rapidly after a DnC and can have an effect on your mental health. I think before you decide to head off on holiday or do something hasty you should really get in to see a doctor asap.

Thoughts are with you hun :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I just need to get away and relax for a bit and get away from it all then when I get back I'll be all fresh to start sorting out what to do next. I can't talk to my doc I can't open up to people like that so I know I would just clam up the I e time I did I was just told it was normal to feel like this and sent away


----------



## lch28

leinz that sounds great!! there is a place near me that does the same thing for pretty much the same price. not sure if its necessary because i am already getting so many scans.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well looks like there is no rainbow baby for me now and my last preg was my last shot the dr who did my biopsy was gonna see me and put me on loads of meds next time but we can't afford the consultation fee ( meds are on NHS as they would be prescribed by my dr here) so that's it I give up im done!


----------



## lch28

awww bump please don't give up hope honey.. perhaps you could save up ? you don't think your hubby will put it on a credit card?


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: How did those bloods go?

Bump: Don't give up yet! :hugs:

Ich: Yay, I'm addicted to scans... Haha! I wasn't sure about the 31w scan as my Dr. gives a third trimester scan. However, why not? I can't get enough of seeing my baby! :)


----------



## happyface82

Ok I've got some serious catching up to do!!!! Thanks Leinzlove for the invite!!! :thumbup:

My EDD is 19 April 2013 and I'm SO excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations hun!! x x x


----------



## lch28

congrats!! wiggler lovely scan i see your avatar lol!!

leinz of course!! scans are the best. i have had 4 so far. i only had 3 with Sophia. i have 2 more scheduled. that makes 6. ill probably end up with 10 scan pics of the baby! it is just wonderful. i am counting down the days till we find out the gender. now watch we go and baby is not cooperating lol :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: SHE is going to cooperate! :) I'm prediciting :blue: for Wiggler! How are you feeling? Are you still bleeding? Do you feel more reassured that this baby is forever? :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'll upload all 3 piccies once kiddies are in bed, sorry I din't get round to it last night, i was wiped out :haha: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

:) :) :)


----------



## iwantpeace

welcome happyface!!! :happydance: congrats on your BFP :yipee:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats, happyface!! :yipee:

Munchkin passed his weekly NST :thumbup: I think he was asleep when it started, but the doctor gave him a push and he started moving right away.
BTW the doctor said to schedule weekly appointments in advance up to 40 weeks and that I should play it by ear after that. So I have two more scheduled, 9/7 and 9/14.


----------



## srrhc

Congrats happy face!

Wiggler the pic of your baby looks adorable!


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry they are big, I yoinked them off my FB haha.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486528_471887999497562_971647095_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/603568_471888036164225_15914028_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/309007_471888062830889_1799657652_n.jpg x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

slightly happier... oh has agreed to a holiday :) if work will give him the time off.. and the dr i am gonna c has agreed to do the consultation for free :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant! x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Wiggler I love them!! :cloud9:

That's great news, Bump! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm no good at the whole gender guess thing, but guesses please ladies! :D x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm going to go with Leinz on this one and guess boy!


----------



## Wiggler

I have a feeling its a boy too, from how ill I feel :haha: I'm happy either way :D x x x


----------



## happyface82

Wiggler love your scan pics!!!!!!! :cloud9: I'll say boy as well!

Bump thats great news!!!


----------



## lch28

bump im so happy to hear this . i hope you get your time away !

wiggler im horrible at guessing these. however both our babies have very different shaped skulls so.. im guessing one of us is having a boy and the other girl lol! i get my scan in 3 weeks for the gender!


----------



## srrhc

Bump that is great news. I hope he is able to get the time off work. Do you have any places in mind for where you might go? 

Wiggler! So cute!!! I am going to be different from the other guesses and say girl haha! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome happy face we're only a few days apart...cx

Leinzlove I'm getting the results on Friday but my blood clotting results came back clear so maybe just been unlucky with the mcs...cx

Wiggler scan looks amazing I think team blue. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

we are looking at salou in spain x wiggler im gonna say girl lol just to be diff lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Well we know I'm having a girl... So maybe I can post another US pic to compare. :)

My Predictions
Krippy: :pink:
Ich: :pink:
Wiggler :blue:

Bump: I'm so happy to hear that. :hugs:

S: I'm glad to hear that you passed another NST! Did you push a button and it woke the baby up? Reminds me of a chalk holder type of thing. :)

Cheryl: I'm so happy to hear that! I'm sure it was just twice unlucky! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

I think girl for Krippy as well!

L: haha yeah, I think I know what you mean about the chalk holder thing! It's been easy to get him moving because his silly foot is sticking out of my side all the time. No mystery about how he is positioned. The doctor checked his position and said, "His head is down and he's facing sideways with his feet out here...but of course you could tell that already." :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_5267rffr.jpg


----------



## sevilla24

Leinzlove said:


> Sevilla: I used to work in a bakery as a cake/cookie decorator... etc. Not a bad job, but I do enjoy being a SAHM very much. I didn't plan to be, but I look forward to these baby years. I'll go back to work when #3 goes to school. Tee-hee, its going to be awhile.

You must be very creative!!!! I envy people who can do that!!! Do you make your own cakes for DD's b-days etc?


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Haha! Our predictions are the same. :) However, I was so wrong about me. In my defense I didn't have a scan picture to help with the guess. :) Atleast Munchkin is head down... Thats a plus. I can't wait until I can feel my belly and tell different body parts. With DD it was her butt that you could always feel. :)

Sevilla: I actually did do DD's first bday cake. However, I don't know if I'll always do my children's. I do DH's as just a sheet cake with sprinkles and writing... Cheap and easy! :) I'll put a picture here soon of DD's first birthday cake. :)


----------



## srrhc

Ohhhh I love to bake too! Leinz I would live to see a picture of dd first cake!


----------



## Leinzlove

DD's Cake


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/563870_3769001505086_513991060_n.jpg


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG, that's adorable!! :cloud9:


----------



## srrhc

You are hired to do my bday cake! So precious! Now did dd get icing all over face? I bet that was an even cuter sight!


----------



## Mrskg

Wiggler I'm guessing team :pink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: You are guessing the oposite of me. Tee-hee! So funny. :)

Thanks Ladies! Here is DD in the cake!


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/576677_3769010145302_1811973856_n.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/155478_3769024105651_1017285655_n.jpg

Do you think she liked it? :)


----------



## srrhc

I would say she more than liked it! How fun will it be for her I look at those photos when she is older!


----------



## happyface82

Love those pictures!!! I just love it when they get messy and what better way than do it with a birthday cake!!!! :winkwink:

By the way thats awesome you can make such cool cakes!!!


----------



## Madrid98

That cake looks so yummy leinz! And she's definitely enjoying it :haha:

Salou is nice but very busy bump. It's change a lot in the passed few years. Have you tried Lanzarote? Is lovely there too :winkwink:

congrats on your bfp happyface!!

Only 4 days left until my scan. Can they fly please??


----------



## lch28

leinz that is adorable!! our u/s pics kinda have the same shape skull. maybe it is a girl lol! uggh the suspense!! my fiancee thinks its a girl and i think its a boy. i told him i just knew. ill sure hear it if hes right =]

cheryl glad the clotting results came back clear. i am wondering if they have ever tested progesterone on you during pregnancy?


----------



## Bumpblues82

well what a faff i have to travel to glasow to do a 1 week passport thing for my son on the 15 and it will arrive a day before we go :/ and to do that i need to go and get him another birth certificate as i losthis full one somewhere lol

in other news my hcg seems to be dropping been doing tests so i know when its gone
top one is 4 days after dnc and bottom is todays


----------



## srrhc

Hope everything works out with the passport. I remember when it got mine haha. 

You hcg is dropping. That is good so you can try again soon or when you are ready.


----------



## lch28

bump im so sorry you have gone through this again honey. i hope you enjoy your vacation (spain!! i have always wanted to go) and i pray that when you are ready to try again you get a quick and forever bfp <3

srrhc - i looked at your journal! i actually miss my bloat lol! i looked pregnant for the first 12 weeks and now its gone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srrhc

Ich I am sure the baby pop is any day now then!


----------



## lch28

im hoping i show earlier.. with Sophia my bloat went bye bye at 12 weeks and i didn't pop till 18!! lol. i did get huge by 23 weeks though


----------



## srrhc

Yay ich one more day until a new fruit!


----------



## lch28

=] YAY! not really even sure how far i am though lol.. at my ultrasound when i thought i was 12 exactly i was measuring 12+5. they said to just keep my due date the same though. will see at my next scan in 3 weeks!


----------



## lch28

happy 6 weeks!


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy milestone day to all the Thursday girls :happydance:

One of my due date buddies is being induced today after her water broke!! :shock: OMG...I can't believe she's going to have her baby here by tomorrow. I really don't feel like Munchkin is going to be here anytime soon! Earlier in the pregnancy I thought I'd go early, but now I'm really feeling like it will be after my due date unless I'm induced. He seems comfy in there and he hasn't given me too hard a time yet with crazy third tri symptoms!


----------



## srrhc

Wow 5 days ahead! Yeah I would prolly keep my due date too, but if he/she is measuring ahead at your next one do you think you'll change it???


----------



## babyfeva

Wow, is your buddy 35 weeks along too? Don't worry you're baby will let you know when he wants to come. :) Let him cook a little while longer.


----------



## srrhc

seaweed: aww you little one is comfy in your tummy. I bet in a few weeks it will be on! :haha:


----------



## lch28

ill see what they say.. its weird though because i know which day i ovulated lol. and at first i was measuring 1 day behind my ovulation day. now 5 days ahead ? maybe im in for a big baby :wacko:


----------



## lch28

seaweed you are very close too! 5 weeks till your due date yay!


----------



## sevilla24

Hi Ladies!!! Happy new fruit day to all my Thursday ladies :thumbup:

Just wanted to report back from my appointment today. I had my glucose testing but won't hear back from that unless there is an issue... Then I met with my midwife and she said baby's heartbeat was going strong in the 150-160 range!!! :baby: Also, my baby bump was measuring spot on. Afterwards, I got the BEST news of the day... I had an ultrasound and my cervix STILL REMAINS UNCHANGED!!!!!!! I am so thrilled. For those of you following my story, you know it means no bed rest for me :happydance: I guess it was a fluke with my first pregnancy, and with this one everything seems fine. I don't know how I have gotten so blessed :cloud9: They want me to come back at 30 weeks (which would be my next appt anyway) for one last ultrasound JUST in case, but I think things are fine!!! (Leiz, when I find out the dates I will give them to you to update the front page).

Hope everyone else is going well :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

Just for fun I thought I would add a picture of DD eating her 1st birthday cake too... she seemed quite "dainty" while eating it, it was really funny :winkwink: I can't believe she will be turning 2 years old in less than a month!!!! Time sure flies with these little ones :baby:
 



Attached Files:







rsz_1img_2050.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## srrhc

Sevilla what a great day for you. I am thrilled to hear this good news for you! You must be on cloud 9! I love the pic of your baby girl!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seaweed eater

Sevilla, how exciting that your cervix hasn't changed!! Wonderful news on all fronts :cloud9:


----------



## nesSAH

*Sevilla*! Exciting news and beautiful pic! My DD turned 2 this past June....they do grow so fast.

I never got any pic of her eating her cake because she does NOT like cake! I'm serious, she really isn't into to and we have to beg her to eat her own cake :(-lol


----------



## seaweed eater

nesSAH said:


> *Sevilla*! Exciting news and beautiful pic! My DD turned 2 this past June....they do grow so fast.
> 
> I never got any pic of her eating her cake because she does NOT like cake! I'm serious, she really isn't into to and we have to beg her to eat her own cake :(-lol

Don't worry, I supposedly didn't like my 1st birthday cake at all, but I definitely came around :haha:


----------



## nesSAH

so, we got impatient; ate half of the cake and then decided to give her another try at blowing the candle- no luck! Same with her first birthday :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSC07767ed.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich*: Glad you are doing well hun.... wow! So exciting to see all the great news.

*Bump*: I really hope you had a good day today. I am thinking of you hun and praying you get strength each day!

Afm: ( what does this mean anyways, lol?)
I am still sick :sick: And still throwing everything up. Good news is I now have an OBGYN... female too! I get to see her next week instead of my nurse practictioner.... I hope she is nice. I'm also nervous because with my MC, I found out at my 12 week scan :( So I am soooooooooooooo nervous.

But, I feel okay, so I am keeping the faith and staying positive!!!


----------



## sevilla24

nesSAH - That is tooo funny!!! That little girl doesn't know what she is missing hehe :) I guess more for you then!!!


----------



## nesSAH

Hahaha! She has no clue!! It took her a while to like icecream too... but now, she loves it. I'll give her till age 5! :haha:


----------



## lch28

sevilla - i am sooo happy to hear about your cervix :happydance: you must be so happy! i am very happy for you! i hope my cervix behaves this time too!! 

beautiful pics of your daughters ladies!!


----------



## srrhc

I enjoy seeing the pictures of your little babies on here too. They are all so precious!


----------



## lch28

srrhc are we the only first time mommys? i dont think so??


----------



## lch28

OH MY GOSH! A PEACH!! hahaha i always do that. i post and then i realize.


----------



## bec01

I'll be a first time mum as well x


----------



## srrhc

Ich you made me laugh!!!! Congrats on your peach!!! Yay! Anyone else get a new fruit today!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm a first time mom!


----------



## Leinzlove

Other First time Moms: babyfeva, Tlustica(MIA), Cheryl and iwantpeace. (I think.) 

NeeSAH: Everything is going to be perfect at your scan! :happydance: This bean is sticking forerver! 12 WEEKS!! Whoa! :happydance: I can't believe your DD won't eat cake. My nephew turns 3 in December and doesn't like cake either. :) 

Sevilla: What a cute little girl. She looks like she likes cake. :) I'm so happy to hear about your cervix. Isn't that amazing! At your next appt. you should start seeing your Dr. every 2 weeks? Do you have your glucose test coming up, also?

Bump: Yay, so glad to hear you are taking a vacation! So exciting! It's also good to see your HCG is dropping. :hugs:

Ich: I don't think they'll change your EDD. They don't normally unless its not measuring within a week. Plus early scans can be off a few days either way and be normal. I measured 5 days ahead at my first scan. I measured 1 day ahead at my 14w scan. My Dr. says as long as I'm measuring within 2 weeks at my 20w scan... my EDD will stay the same. Awwww... So maybe you are team :pink:! I'm still saying :blue:. :) 

S: Wow, a friend has already went into labor. The time is coming. :) 5 weeks isn't long at all. :happydance: It'll probably go fast until you hit 38 weeks. The anxiety and can't wait is going to get very strong... When everything is full term! :happydance:

Madrid: I hope the days fly for us both! Can't wait to see your scan update! :happydance: It's awesome that you passed all of your milestones and Jedi is sticking until February! :happydance:

AFM: Ready to get Monday over with... Oral Surgery! I'm having 29 teeth extracted and going 4 months without any teeth. Not looking forward to the long 4 months. I haven't even told most family yet. I find it embarassing. So, I may just be lurking around here for a few days. I don't know.


----------



## Leinzlove

*How exciting! Look at the next upcoming appt's.*

*Aug. 13- Madrid98 (Nuchal Scan)
Aug. 13- Srrhc (Dr. Appt./ Scan)
Aug. 14- NeeSAH (Nuchal Scan)
Aug. 14- CherylC3 (Bloods)
Aug. 15- MrsKg (Scan)
Aug. 15- iwantpeace (Dating Scan)
Aug. 16- Seaweed Eater (Dr. Appt./NST)
Aug. 16- NeeSAH (Dr. Appt.)
Aug. 16- Ich28 (Dr. Appt.)*


----------



## seaweed eater

That's a lot of scans! Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Oh no leinz! I am so sorry you have to have surgery on your teeth! Poor thing! So after 4 months you will have new ones put in? 

So excited for all the appointments this coming week (including mine)! Yippie!!! My doc office called me today and wanted to know if I could come in even earlier in the morning that day. I was like absolutely!!!! 

I am definitely getting more headaches and nausea now. Yippie for that too! I know most of you think I am crazy! Also I am getting a lot of cervical mucus. I have read that is common and normal. Is it??


----------



## lch28

yes my cm increased a lot ever since i ovulated lol.. 

okay so not sure if i posted this yesterday?? but anyway.. so i take this crinone stuff and after it absorbs it turns into these disgusting clumps. TMI! so i clean it out before my new application or i literally feel like im wearing a tampon. anyway.. stupid me.. i thought it would be fine to clean it out yesterday since i hadn't in a few days. and i felt my cerclage strings! so i totally freaked and called my dr. the nurse yelled at me and said to absolutely not put my fingers in there and that the strings are long so he can have easier time taking it out at 38 weeks. so now im freaking out that i messed something up or risked an infection. plus.. how am i supposed to just LEAVE these clumps in?? i mean duh i will but it gets to the point where it is so clogged up i cant fit in the applicator ! =[ i washed my hands really well and only did it for a second. do you think i could have risked infection?


----------



## srrhc

Ich I 100% understand as I take the same thing. It definately builds up and isn't the most pleasant thing, but it is doing a great job for me so I can't complain. 

I would say you fine. If you just had your finger there for a moment you wouldn't hurt anything. Prolly when you go to "clean it out" maybe don't go so high just so you can be more reassured, but I really don't think you would hurt anything at all. 

On the note of that how do you know if you got it all out? I am worried I will still have some in there on Monday for my scan!!! I don't want the doc to think I don't "clean it out" :haha:


----------



## Krippy

lch28 said:


> yes my cm increased a lot ever since i ovulated lol..
> 
> okay so not sure if i posted this yesterday?? but anyway.. so i take this crinone stuff and after it absorbs it turns into these disgusting clumps. TMI! so i clean it out before my new application or i literally feel like im wearing a tampon. anyway.. stupid me.. i thought it would be fine to clean it out yesterday since i hadn't in a few days. and i felt my cerclage strings! so i totally freaked and called my dr. the nurse yelled at me and said to absolutely not put my fingers in there and that the strings are long so he can have easier time taking it out at 38 weeks. so now im freaking out that i messed something up or risked an infection. plus.. how am i supposed to just LEAVE these clumps in?? i mean duh i will but it gets to the point where it is so clogged up i cant fit in the applicator ! =[ i washed my hands really well and only did it for a second. do you think i could have risked infection?

It might sound strange but take a squirt bottle with some water, add some baking soda if you want to do some cleaning, and open yourself with your fingers and squirt it up there. It will get rid of all of the clumps, etc. Hope that helps!

GL to all who have appointments next week! Can't wait to see all the scan pics and hear all the happy news!

I have an appointment on the 24th and the 27th is the start of my monthly scans until birth of bubs! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: Yes, I won't have any teeth until early December. I start denture fittings on October 23, and go once a week for 4-6 weeks.

Healthy me, healthy baby... It'll be worth it. Just dread people seeing me that way.


----------



## Krippy

GL with your dental work Leinz! Don't be ashamed at all...You are taking care of yourself and your baby! I hope that it isn't too painful for you and the recovery is easy!


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinzlove said:


> Srrhc: Yes, I won't have any teeth until early December. I start denture fittings on October 23, and go once a week for 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Healthy me, healthy baby... It'll be worth it. Just dread people seeing me that way.

Everyone will understand. :hugs: It's wonderful that you are doing what is best for you and baby.


----------



## lch28

good luck leinz.. its all for the best honey :hugs:

srrhc.. umm lol i spend quite a lot of time digging.. i can't do it anymore so im kind of upset.. i dont feel clean unless i clean myself out.. but yes i just uhh spend 5 minutes every night before my next application. every 2 days is fine. and i use my finger and it gets stuck all aroudn your cervix and in every little friggen corner so i make sure to get it all. after a few times you'll know where it will be hiding. haha gross!!!!!!!! my doc says some people stop at 10-12 weeks but he wants me to stop at 15-16 just to be safe. i did have very low progesterone in the beginning and i am sure if i didnt take the crinone i would have mc'd. weird cause my progesterone with sophia was in the 30's my first test. this time was 10. by the way. the clumps will be all sorts of colors. ive had brown, pink, even black. dont freak out!!! it irritates your cervix and can cause some little bleeds. it is coming from the outside.. not your uterus! sorry for the long post lol


----------



## srrhc

Ich thank you so much for the informative post. I have been cleaning it out every other day but I am nervous when I do so. I feel like I am going to poke something haha. I know I prolly leave some behind cause I am not that good at it! My doc said 12 weeks too but I feel like I wanna go longer too.


----------



## lch28

well i probably would have stopped at 12 weeks but i ended up getting a whole new prescription at 11 so i have 2 more weeks of it left now. some people even stop at 10. did you get a progesterone test or did he want to do it bc of the mc? also i have been telling the nurse/dr about the clumps before they examine me.. the first time i forgot to tell her and she said "hun i think you have some sort of a bad yeast infection' lmao i was like no.. that is the progesterone . are you in crinone 4% or 8%? do you take it night or morning? believe it or not if you take it at night it is best to take it maybe an hour before bed. ive never exeprienced leakage and if you walk around/are active after you insert it it will absorb better and you will have less clumps


----------



## srrhc

I have not had any progrsteone test done but my doc decided to put me on it. I am guessing because of the early miscarriage. He also told me to take it at night but I did read that it is good to walk around so hearing it from you also makes me wanna put it in a little earlier. Thank you again for all your extra info. I am finding it very helpful. 

So you think if I stop at 12 that the baby will har already taken over on that department? My doc said the baby starts producing it on its own at like 12 weeks.


----------



## srrhc

And that is hilarious about the nurse thinkin you had a yeast infection! I prolly would have peed myself laughing so hard. I plan on telling then right away because I have a strong feeling some of it will be preset haha!


----------



## lch28

hahah it was hilarious. not really the baby the placenta takes over the progesterone job starting 10 weeks. by 12 weeks it should be fine but i totally understand wnating to take it longer


----------



## srrhc

Gotcha. That is what I meant to say the placenta! Haha.


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*, people will def. understand. I will praying things go well and you have minimal pain to no pain after :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Happy 12 weeks nessah :winkwink:

I'm also taking progesterone but orally. I couldn't cope with the v-torpedos every night and I actually only lasted 3 and gave up on that method. If all is well on Monday I think I may start taking them every other day but we'll see. I don't have many pills left but I could buy more in Spain on Thursday so that's not a problem.


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> well i probably would have stopped at 12 weeks but i ended up getting a whole new prescription at 11 so i have 2 more weeks of it left now. some people even stop at 10. did you get a progesterone test or did he want to do it bc of the mc? also i have been telling the nurse/dr about the clumps before they examine me.. the first time i forgot to tell her and she said "hun i think you have some sort of a bad yeast infection' lmao i was like no.. that is the progesterone . are you in crinone 4% or 8%? do you take it night or morning? believe it or not if you take it at night it is best to take it maybe an hour before bed. ive never exeprienced leakage and if you walk around/are active after you insert it it will absorb better and you will have less clumps

I forgot to say it is the 8%. Does one just contain more than the other? 

Congrats to anyone with new fruits today!


----------



## lch28

the 8% contains a higher dosage yes. so people usually take 4% twice a day.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladie show u doin?? I got my results for hcg at 15 dpo it was 465 so I hope this is good? Going for more bloods on thurs to see if there rising. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds great to me Cheryl! This bean is sticking! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Sounds really good Cheryl!!


----------



## Tawn

Hi all! Thanks for the invite Leinzlove, I am ecstatic to finally be able to enter this group! :happydance: Still reeling over my :bfp: today!

I didn't think I would manage to read back 101 pages, so I thought I would just say "hello" to all of you ladies I don't know yet (AND all of those I do!) and say I hope you all are having a wonderful Saturday evening!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi Tawn!!! Massive congrats hun :happydance:

Not been feeling good today, I think I'm gonna have to go to the docs if this cough doesn't go soon. I think my asthma is making a comeback :cry: x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome, Tawn, and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Tawn

Thanks wiggler & seaweed eater!

Im so sorry you aren't feeling well wiggler! Hope your gp can help sort it :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Welcome tawn and a big congrats!!! Thrilled you are here!


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Tawn! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome twan!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I'm back and finally caught up on this thread!!! 

My vaca was good, but really had a lot of nights up late and mornings up early. So I am beat!! 

My family threw me a small baby shower before I left. And thankfully we got loads of cash and gift cards, so there wasn't much to carry back on the plane!! :thumbup: I did manage to find some of my baby items from dd that my inlaws had in storage that I thought I had lost. So I think I'll have them drive them down when they come. 

Also found out my brother and his girlfriend are expecting again she found out she was prego right after me but miscarried, they were not trying but she got pregnant first cycle after so she's now 7 weeks but haven't told anybody as they fear another miscarriage. But so far so good they have seen a heartbeat on u/s do fingers crossed for them. 

I had my appt on 9th it was very short and sweet he said all my numbers (diabetes) look great and we listened to heartbeat and he scheduled me for 4 weeks so Leinz if u want to add my next appts. 

August 22nd ultrasound
Sept 6th OB appt 

Dh has me panicked now thinking there's a small possibility that it's gonna be a boy. :haha: so now I don't dare buy anything. For those of you in the United States have you found a neutral stroller/carseat combo? I found a girly one I love, but really am considering baby #3 soon after #2 so want to stay neutral, but I'm having a hard time finding one I like. 

I'm starting to feel movement more often now. And it slowly seems to be getting a little stronger I can't wait til dd can feel the baby on the outside she's so sweet she talks to my belly calling baby by her first and middle name everytime. Telling her she loves her. It's the sweetest thing ever!!! She's going to be a great big sister!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats tawn xxx

Wiggler hope you feel better soon xxx

snow angel are you finding out gender? Xxx

Afm....4 sleeps still scan x totally dreading it I'm used to going to the epu where they know your history this is the "normal" scanning place x not sure they'll read my notes o you think I should phone them before I Go an ask that sonographer is aware of my situation x


----------



## iwantpeace

Hi Ladies,

Looking for a little support/advice/reassurance.

Me and DH were trying but I found out I was preggo so early because I was MEGA nauseas. Found out at 3+4. Since then morning sickness has come and gone (no vomiting, just terrible nausea)...over the past week it's gotten progressively worse and worse. Still no vomiting but pretty close. Today I had mega runs (sorry if tmi, but i need reassurance it's normal). Today i'm 7+2

Basically, i'd love to hear from women who have had MS pretty bad and early on that has settled in the later weeks of the first tri. It's starting to really get me down as i'm feeling so awfull all the time :nope:


any stories that could lift my spirits would be greatly appreciated :blush: I miss wanting food...and have resorted to going to the BRAT diet and hard boiled eggs again because once I started eating normally things got much worse.

Sorry for the downer :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

Mines prob isn't a story that will make you feel better but what i will say if you start being sick all the time ask your doc for anti sickness pills they have been my saviour xx


----------



## iwantpeace

mrskg - my doc has given me something called diclectin, but I tried it once and it made me feel really stoned and very anxious so I haven't taken it again since :cry:

What pills did you get, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## sevilla24

Tawn - Welcome and congrats!!!

Snowangel - Welcome back!!!!!!!!!! There are many, many gender neutral car seats and strollers... keep looking around online and I am sure you will find something that you like :) We bought babytrend brand for DD because we knew we wanted more children. It's black and yellow. My sister also did babytrend and it's green and black. Good luck!

Mrskg - I don't think a phone call would hurt

iwantpeace - never had morning sickness, so can't help you :(


----------



## Mrskg

Iwantpeace I got cyclizine to start with but they only helped for a few days then it was back with vengeance I'm now on stemitil still being sick here an there but def not as much as I was x I know it's hard but I have found making sure i eat small bits here an there at your stage I was surviving on toast but it really does help x 

Sevilla I think k will I just don't want them to think I'm being stupid iykwim x


----------



## snowangel187

Mrskg said:


> Congrats tawn xxx
> 
> Wiggler hope you feel better soon xxx
> 
> snow angel are you finding out gender? Xxx
> 
> Afm....4 sleeps still scan x totally dreading it I'm used to going to the epu where they know your history this is the "normal" scanning place x not sure they'll read my notes o you think I should phone them before I Go an ask that sonographer is aware of my situation x


We found out a few weeks ago it's another girl. :flower:


----------



## srrhc

Snowangel congrats on the little girl!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn: So, So happy to see you. I'll be making you a ticker for the first page. :) 

Wiggler: 13 weeks! Woo-hoo! I sure hope you are feeling better fast. :hugs:

Snow: Good to see you back. I hope you enjoyed your holiday! :) My ultrasound also said girl. However, my sister is still thinking boy. And my mother is thinking twins. Hmmm... I'll put those appt.'s down. My 20w scan is a week after your next one. I'm also planning one private 4D for 31+1. I have the monkey around unisex travel system. We went all neutral with #1 as we are planning for three babies close in age. Maybe we'll be giving it another go... together. I plan on trying again September 2013. I hope to be breastfeeding so we will see. :) 

Its also great that your brothers gf is expecting, again. I'm pregnant cycle 1 after MC, and so are others in this thread. A few without first AF even... And we are all having healthy babies! :happydance:

MrsKg: I'm thinking of you!... just 4 days. I just want it behind you so that you see baby is perfect! I definitley would call in advance and make them tell you they see the HB right away. :hugs:

iwantpeace: I see about a new med. We don't always throw up with MS. Its alot about dry nausea that is terrible. I also think half the time it'd be better if I could throw up. :hugs: I still have bouts of it here in the 2nd trimester. But, I think alot of it is food adversion.

MADRID98 & SRRHC: MONDAY! :happydance: MONDAY! :happydance:

AFM: DH is back on the Zoey kick. (Remember I don't like it cause it rhymes with Chloe.) Well, he said people don't think Chloe & Zoey is that weird. I put it on my FB status. My friend and little sister said its cute. What do you all think? I'm trying to feel it out and see if I love it.


----------



## nesSAH

*Tawn*: congrats and welcome :hugs:

*Iwantpeace*: I am on Diclectin as well! 
I used it with my DD pregnancy, 1st and 2nd trimesters because of the nausea.... I also worked right up till my 8th month. The diclectin helped a lot and I usually took 3 pills a day. I maybe three-up 5 times in total the entire pregnancy.

Now?! My MS is r_eally bad_ for this pregnancy. I have nausea and of course lots of smell & food aversions. I am throwing up at least 3x a day. 
Nothing really stays down. I am up to 3 pills a day. I noticed that if you start the day of with a heavier dose of diclectin, you will feel very tired and high [I used to get dizzy and dizziness is one of the side-effects]. 

So, I'll suggest you take 2 pills before bed and one in the afternoon. Or, like me, take one around noon and two pills around 7/8 pm. _I will never take 4_!!!!Four is the maximum dose required... but they are seriously something else- lol!They knock you out! :haha:

I don't have a huge appetite, but most days when something smells right, I eat as much as I can, and about an hour later, I know I will throw up 50% of the meal- no worries, I'm sure some of it digested. That is pretty much how I've been living these past few months. I need to eat since my stomach is always growling. Right now, water and peaches and veggies are my favs. Last week, I could not even drink water :(...so things are changing...

It is getting better though- I ate meat for the first time today and I haven't thrown up since breakfast :D

So, go ahead, and try. I hope you have a better experience with diclectin like I did with my daughter's pregnancy. Really don't know why my body is responding differently, but they say every pregnancy is different.


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*: Zoey is a nice name :)


*Madrid! Srrhc!*:dance: for Monday!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: Wow, I'm sorry to hear you've had the MS bad, also. Now that 12 weeks is here... I hope it starts to go away. :hugs: 

I've never had it that bad with either of mine. DD was none, and really this one was in spurts, some all day... here and there. But, not to bad.

I like the name "Zoey"... I just can't stand my daughters having rhyming names as DD is Chloe! It drives me nuts. I know its cute now... But when they are teenagers? 

I wish I didn't post the status on FB. Everyone says how cute it is... And It doesn't change my feelings on it. I hate it!


----------



## Tawn

Aww leinzlove I do think both zoey AND Chloe are beautiful names but I get that you don't want them to be so similar-- would kind of be like twins names! If you hate it I think as the person who is carrying the baby you should use your "mummy veto"!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn: Thanks hun! I just can't stomach it. I've also read that rhyming names can sometimes hide one sibling behind another... and that causes one to lose individuality. No name is worth the chance. Definitley using Mommy Veto. :)

I'm looking at names tonight. Getting a list ready for when DH gets home. :) I used to love choosing names. But, this is becoming crazy. I know I still have plenty of time. But, family etc. is driving me mad with suggestions. We've had Bella on our list for some time. But, its probably not going to do, because its still just on the list.

I've got Cerese (Ce REEse), Ciara (CEE ARA), Ceres (Sar-ees), Ciana (CEE Ana), and Zofia (ZO Ph Ia). (I like C's, DH is stuck on Z's... So looking there.)


----------



## srrhc

Leinz I think I'd you dislike a name then it should be thrown out immediately. I may be hard and take a while but I bet there is a name that you and DH will just adore together! I hope you both find it soon. I do think Bella is cute too.


----------



## seaweed eater

I totally agree with everyone else -- if you don't like a name then it's not going to end up as THE name, so just save yourself the time and cut it off your list now!

There's one name that works really well with DH's and my combination of ethnic/language backgrounds. It's really common in both our cultures. But it seemed kind of generic and obvious to both of us, and it just didn't click. We kept it on the list for a while, but...it just wasn't to be! And we could have stopped thinking about it as soon as we felt like it wasn't the right name for us.

Not that it matters, but I wouldn't go with Zoey for your younger daughter either...I've always loved the name, but I think together with Chloe it's too much. For ME personally. And it sounds like for you too. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! It has done me good to keep my mind off of Monday. :) I definitley can't do Zoey! Haha! Check out my new signature... Don't miss the spoiler! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies did a digi this morning and got 3+ so must still be rising :)

Welcome Tawn :wave:

Wiggler hope ur ok Hun :hugs: hope the dr can give you something..x

Mrskg u must be so excited bout ur scan Hun. Cx

Snow thts amazing ur feeling movement now, glad u had a nice break. Cx

Leinzlove I like zoey my girls names are Sienna, Lilly and 
Tawn Madison was on my list 

And all the other ladies hey:wave hope you are well xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Sorry I vanished I think I accidentally unsubscribed the thread somehow!! Thought you'd all gone quiet or something lol!!

What have I missed? Is everyone ok? I'll try to read back now!

Leinzlove hope you are feeling ok about tomorrow xx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow that took me over half an hour!!

Welcome anyone who is new that I haven't spoken to!!

And congratulation to everyone who has had a scan in the last week or two. All look perfect!! Wiggler what a gorgeous scan!!

Ich - I'm so glad the cerclage went ok and you are feeling much more secure now. I hope everything is going well!

Nessah and iwantpeace - so sorry you are having such bad ms, I feel bad that I keep wishing for it when you ladies are suffering. I should be grateful I feel ok. I hope it improves for you both!

Seaweed - yay for your little one doing well on the Nst's, so exciting that it's nearly time for you to give birth!

I don't remember who asked this but I will also be a first time mum!

And also I have terrible bloating!! To the point that a woman on the train gave me her seat coz she thought I was pregnant due to my bloat bump (well I am pregnant of course lol!! But I don't have a real bump yet!!) 
Has anyone else got a bloat bump? I might post a pic of it.

Everyone else I havent mentioned I tried to remember everything I read but I have a terrible memory and I hope everyone is ok!! So excited for all the scans this week!!

I have finally got my midwife booking in appointment on Aug 21st when I will be able to book my 12 week scan!! I've been debating trying to get an early scan but oh doesn't want one. He reckons I won't feel ok until after 11 weeks anyway as that's when our angel passed last time.

Last question (I promise) did anyone buy a Doppler from amazon? If so what brand and when will it work from? Any recommendations? 

Lots of sticky :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and i hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday xxxx


----------



## srrhc

Bailey I have a bloat bump. It is worse at night. I have a few pics of it on my prego journal. I think pages 3 and 5 or 6???


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks I'll have a look! I'm gonna start my preggo journal too today. I failed with my ttc one and didn't keep up with it lol!
My bloat bump is worse at night too! Will take a pic later xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oopps think I just deleted what I wrote!!


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - Just wanted to weigh in that I agree with Zoey and Chloe being too much... although it IS really cute :) My thoughts would be on your third child though... because would you rhyme again? If not, would that child feel left out??? Just something to add to your discussion with DH :) (PS I like your new signature/spoiler!)

Busy appointment week for this thread YIPEEEE can't wait for updates!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, thanks for your imput... Just can't stomach Zoey! It's off the list. Also Bella is now off the list also. On to looking for a new name. I looked for 6 hours and found a list I liked of 12 names... DH didn't like a one.

We looked at names together. He likes "Zelda"...Can't stand that either! It's a good thing we have 23 weeks to figure it out. 

Bailey: I was wondering where you had gone. I didn't get my doppler on Amazon but on eBay. I chose the Sonoline B.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I love the name Bella leinzlove. We have a niece called Stella though so we can't use it, we thought maybe Isabella or Izzy for short instead but it's such a popular name at the moment I don't want it! I like unusual names!

The Doppler I've seen on amazon is only £20 leinzlove. It's an Angelsounds fetal heart monitor. I dont know what week you can use it from though. I don't know whether to buy one.


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and almost forgot again, I too agree that rhyming names aren't good. It's cute when they are young but I think they might dislike it when they are older!


----------



## Leinzlove

I've heard Angelsounds is great! Madrid98 loves hers! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks leinzlove I might have to buy one lol!!


----------



## Wiggler

I have a Sonoline B from Amazon, its brilliant, I found the HB at 9 weeks 2 days :cloud9:

Still got the cough, I can hardly sleep with it. If I still have it wednesday then I am getting an emergency doctors appointment.

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Wiggler: I was hoping to hear you were feeling better. Definitley go to the Dr. if you aren't feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so tempted to get one but knowing me I'd only be able to find the placenta!


----------



## baileybubs

Can you not go to doctors tomorrow Wiggler?


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry Wiggler, hope you feel better really soon. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Nopes, its sooo far away and with the state of my pelvis I need OH to help me with the kids and he needs time of work for it too :S, I picked wednesday co I hate going to the docs and that gives it a chance to get better on its own :rofl:

I could only find placenta at first, pretty good at finding the HB now, I don't use it often though as bubs doesn't like it and moves away :haha: x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear well I hope you feel better soon so you don't have to go see the docs!!


----------



## srrhc

Wiggler I am like you too. I don't like going to the doc when I am sick. I always try to let it heal itself. I hope this works for you and don't have to go.


----------



## Mrskg

Leinz I have to agree with the other ladies I'm not keen on the names rhyming x I'm having this problem just now all my girls end in ey so trying to find another name ending in ey that I like but doesn't rhyme is hard :wacko:

Cheryl yay for 3+ :happydance: x I wish I could say I was excited about scan but truth is I'm dreading it I'm so scared it will be bad news once again x


----------



## srrhc

Mrskg I am so sorry you are dreading your appointment tomorrow. I will pray that everything will go smoothly for you. You will be reporting back tomorrow with great news! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: My baby moves away from the doppler as well. It's hard to keep her picked up. :)

Mrskg: Everythings going to be perfect! This is a brand new pregnancy. :hugs: I couldn't imagine... it would be harder the more children you have. DD was so easy, had her name picked out in 2ww.

AFM: I think I found our name. Can't wait to see what DH says... Zoella (Zo ella). It has the Zo like Chlo... I love it, I hope he does to. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Srrhc thanks unfortunately a wee but longer to wait it's on Wednesday x wishit was here but not want it to come ... Can't win lol x


----------



## srrhc

Oh so sorry Wiggler I thought it was Monday...well Wednesday is a great day for a doc appointment and like Leinz said everything is going to be great!


----------



## CherylC3

Mrsk and Sri I'm sure you scans tomoro will brill good news ladies...cx

Wiggler aw hope ur ok..x

I wud drive myself nuts with a Doppler lol it wud make me para. X


----------



## srrhc

BTW Leinz I love that name! I will keep my FXed that DH loves it as well. I say that one is a winner!


----------



## baileybubs

I know the feeling mrskg, I can't wait for my scan but dreading it at the same time! I really hope it all goes well and I'm sure it will hun!

Zoella! That's different leinzlove I've never heard that!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah knowing me with a Doppler I wouldn't be able to find a hb and I would panic, maybe it's not such a good idea I get one lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Easier said then done... But, I got my doppler and said I wouldn't get down if I didn't find the HB. Needless to say I didn't find it until 13+2.

Then I searched the night before my 16+2 appt. and found her right away. I was still scared to go to the Dr. the next day. 

However, others find it easy to use and get alot of reassurance.


----------



## Tawn

Zoella is gorgeous and unique Leinzlove! Hope DH agrees!

I think it will be interesting for me to see how I manage the stress of being PAL after I (HOPEFULLY!) find out this pregnancy is intrauterine rather than ectopic. I wonder if that will be my biggest hurdle this pregnancy, making sure it isn't tubal, or if afterwards I will then start to worry about everything else that could go wrong!?


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine with every aspect of your pregnancy! I can't wait to find out when you get a scan to check that little bean is snuggled in the right place, which I'm sure it is!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn: Easier said than done, but I sure hope you don't worry to much! It is very hard though... I still worry alot. I can actually sleep the night before a scan. But, I still freak out the day of. :hugs: Everythings going to be perfect hun!!


----------



## baileybubs

It's weird how I've started worrying about other things too now, like progesterone levels and sticky bloods and blighted ovums!! For absolutely no reason!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Everythings going to be fine! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, thank you leinzlove I'm slowly convincing myself of that! We will all be perfectly fine and have out beautiful rainbow babies xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies PMA PMA we will have our rainbows... Says me tht is aslso shitting myself lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

PMA all the way!! Yes!! 

Although like you I give out that advice and struggle taking it myself lol! But the way I see it, the statistics are tiny for it happening again to us, teeny tiny. So we have got a huge percentage in our favour of it going absolutely fine!!

I Finally started taking the baby aspirin yesterday. I think I was afraid to before and I don't know why. Hopefully it will be a help, and if not no harm done. 

Does anyone else get little flutters around their uterus? I don't know if it's stretching or blood flow but it's weird lol!!

Leinzlove good luck today (im wishing you it on every thread so you will be extra lucky and safe!!)

Ladies who have scans today I'm so excited, got everything crossed for you all xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

I take baby aspirin, pregnacare plus with omega 3


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't know why I panicked about taking it! I think it's coz it says on the bottle not to take if pregnant. But it's definately only 75mg and says its not a pain killer but used to help as a blood thinner.


----------



## baileybubs

This may seem like a daft question but can you actually hear the heartbeat through he doctors ultrasound machine when you go for your 12 week scan or do they just see it?


----------



## Wiggler

I think it depends on the sonographer and the machine, I only ever heard the heartbeat at one scan and that was the 121 week one this time, with their new scanner x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Wiggler! I know my scan is still 5 weeks away but I just don't want to panic if I can't actually hear the heartbeat coz I know I won't be able to look at the screen until they tell me it's all ok!!


----------



## srrhc

Getting ready to walk into the docs office and I am more than nervous. I didn't think I would be nervous but I am. I just pray everything is okay. Hope everyone is having a great morning.


----------



## lch28

hey ladies. took me forever to read old posts lol! so i am seriously sick =[ =[ i have a terrible cold and sore throat, headache and im achey all over. no fever thank goodness so my doc said to just take tylenol (which i dont want to do) and if im not feeling better when i see him on thursday well make an appointment with my dr. im just feeling awful tbh =[ i never get sick either. its probably just a cold but its a bad one! i couldn't even sleep last night. i kept tossing and turning and my fiancee was freaking out about the baby and freaking me out . we went to take my temperature but it was broken, so he ran out at 4 am to the store. bless him. 

on another note. i am starting to feel flutters! :cloud9: do you think its my imagination lol? is it too early?

congrats tawn on your bfp :hugs: cheryl im so happy for you.. this is your sticky bean.

mrskg i am so sorry you are so nervous but everything is going to be great!!


srrhc waiting for your update!


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather ich x

Madrid thinking of you xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks Ich sorry ur feeling poorly, ladies I'm not having cramps like last time just the odd ache of twinge do u think somethings wrong?x


----------



## lch28

no cheryl.. i never had cramping with Sophia but i did this time


----------



## Tawn

Thanks lch!

So sorry to hear you aren't feeling well! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht cool hopefully il be ok I just nd to keep remembering every pregnancy is different. X


----------



## srrhc

Hey guys I am not sure how to feel about my scan. We only saw a sac and maybe the beginnings of a yolk sac. Doc said either I am earlier than we thought or I could miscarry. We did blood work and I have to get more blood work on Wednesday. I also have another scan scheduled for Monday. I just pray to God everything is okay. He also said my sac is shaped a little different. It isn't as round as he would like. I am not losing hope though. 

Ich I am so sorry you are sick. I pray you feel better soon.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun last time I went for a scan there was only sac and a wk later we saw a hb so maybe your too early wot date did u o Hun?? Maybe your dates are out??x


----------



## seaweed eater

Ich, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Srrhc, I'm sorry the scan didn't go better :hugs: I think you are right not to lose hope, it sounds like it really could go either way...6+4 is pretty early and the judgment of sac roundness seems pretty subjective. Hope all turns out ok. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks guys. Based on I I would only be about 6 weeks. Maybe not even. I also think I implanted on 9 dpo so if that was the case then I am not even 3 weeks out from implantation. I am not losing hope. I have to stay strong and believe there is a chance. Any ladies that pray please keep me in yours.


----------



## srrhc

Leinz you can add bloods for August 15 and another scan for august 20. Thanks and hope you are feeling well.


----------



## lch28

srrhc its good you are not giving up hope.. i didnt even see anything at my first u/s not even a sac


----------



## srrhc

Thanks ich. How far along were you with you first scan?


----------



## lch28

5 weeks and 5 days. then i got another one at 7 weeks 3 days


----------



## srrhc

If you don't mind ich was there a large difference between the two scans? Thanks


----------



## lch28

yes. at 5 weeks there was nothing not even a sac. he told me all he could see was my uterine wall thickening and he was not really sure what was going on but too come back in 2 weeks. in 2 weeks there was the baby with the hb flickering away. i think babies grow/implant at all different rates


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry I can't read back but I'm too tired and I've had a very busy day.

Scan went well. Baby is measuring a few days ahead so they've moved my due date to the 19th of February. :cloud9:

Leinz I hope the op went well hun :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Ich I'm so sorry you are feeling so bad. I hope you get better soon, it's bad enough having pregnancy symptoms without being ill to boot!!

Srrhc - sorry the scan didn't shed much light for you but your positivity is good. It's very possible that it's too early and your dates are out. Dont give up hope and I'm praying that by next week things will be much clearer and baby will be fine xxxx

Madrid - glad your scan went well thats excellent news!!

Leinzlove - hope the op went ok, thinking of you!!

Hope all the rest of you ladies are well today. My boss managed to ask me if I'm getting any ms in front of other staff today doh!! So I guess I'm telling people at work now! Told them to keep it hush though, but it's best they know so I can take it easier and not have to move the hoists or push the wheelchairs.


----------



## lch28

going to the dr tonight.. my temperature is 99.3 and im freaking out its gonna harm the baby =[


----------



## seaweed eater

Glad you are going in, lch. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks. i know fevers can be really bad for babies. do you think 99.3 is high enough to do any damage


----------



## seaweed eater

I don't think so. That's a pretty low grade fever and your body temperature is slightly elevated during pregnancy anyway. I honestly wouldn't worry about it. But as you said fever is a concern in general, so that's why I'm glad you're going in. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree I don't think it will do much harm ich that temp but glad you are going in to be safe hun, just make sure you get treated properly and not just told to go away and see if it gets better by itself xxxx


----------



## srrhc

Madrid so glad your appointment went well! :happydance:

Ich I am glad you are going to a doc. I don't think your temp will hurt baby as your temp while pregnant is alittler higher anyways but I am defiantely glad you are going. It will at least give you peace of mind. 

I have been more fatigued today than any day thus far. Praying this is all a good sign. I also saw a rainbow today on my way to pick up Piper. I take it as a sign from God that everything will be okay. I will try and attach the picture.


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: I definitley think it could be your dates. I'm praying for you hun. I wish it was better news. However, stay stong, have hope. Easier said than done. Many Dr.'s reccommend not having early scans for these uncertain reasons. You'll numbers will go up and we'll see a beating little bean on Monday. :hugs:

Ich: If your sick, I would go to the Dr. I wouldn' t worry about the temp. Do you think its all the cold and sore throat? When in doubt... GO! I hope you feel better.

Madrid: That is great news. I'm so happy to hear your scan went perfect and your EDD has been changed ahead. Just 8 more days and you'll be in the second trimester. I'm for sure... This is your rainbow. I'm going to have smiles changing your ticker. :)

Bailey: Happy 7 weeks! Thanks so much for your thoughts and luck in each thread. :)

AFM: Didn't go so well. I met the same oral surgeon, I met last week. Well he scheduled my surgery for today. He was 45 minutes late... then he was mean! He said that periodontal disease is elective. I said I have a diagnosis that theres nothing else that can be done. I got a referral also from my dentist. He was an all go last week with my OB's approval which I took with me today.... Well, he wouldn't do it. DH took off time from work to care for DD and everything. Now I don't know where I go... another dentist. I don't think I give up. 

I hate the risks to baby. Even the American Pregnancy Association says the disease poses more risks to the fetus and newborn than having the procedure done. 

Well then he said my gums wouldn't be so swollen if I cared for them properly. (Which I do.) I said I'm pregnant with severe periodontal disease. I left the office and tears of frustration fell. I had a hard time spilling it all to DH. So, I have all of my teeth. What a waste of time. 8 Months, 4 specialist visits, 4different dentists and nowhere.

In other news... We think "Zoela" (Zo Ella) is it! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Leinz I am so sorry about the way that doc treated you. Unbelievable! I can't imagine your frustration but I agree don't give up. Someone will listen to you and be more understanding. I just know it. 

So I take it DH agreed to the name!!!! So exciting! I LOVE it!


----------



## seaweed eater

I already responded about the dentist but haven't told you yet that I love the name. :thumbup: Very pretty. Do you have a nickname in mind for her? Ellie?


----------



## lch28

i have a sinus infection ladies. i feel terrible and ive had these before and never felt so awful. now my boss is giving me shit for calling out of work tomorrow. and its really making me mad.. now im upset because i have to take antibiotics. i am prone to yeast infection when i take them. i am taking probiotic also but it would be seriously not good to get a YI with my cerclage. not good at all :nope: 

leinz that is awful that you were treated that way :hugs: im so sorry honey. had he already agreed to do the procedure??


----------



## sevilla24

I just wanted to pop on and say I will be praying for this thread tonight... sounds like a few could use it.

Ich, praying you feel better (eat LOADS of yogurt to keep the yeast infection away)

Leinz, so sorry you are dealing with this

srrhc, your scan was SO SO early... maybe they shouldn't even do ultrasounds that early because it just worries people. Praying for you... and love the rainbow God sent you to keep hope.

hugs and prayers tonight ladies


----------



## lch28

thanks hun =[


----------



## Leinzlove

S: I haven't thought of nicknames yet! I love Ellie. However, it'll probably be Zo. :) As Chlo & Zo. Making compromises somewhere! :) 

Ich: I hope you don't get a yeast infection. Heck, with your boss. You have to take care of you and baby first. :hugs: Yes, thats why I'm so mad and frustrated about the dentist thing today. He agreed at my consult just last Monday. All I needed was written approval from OB, which I got. This was my scheduled oral surgery today.


----------



## lch28

that is so not right of him leinz!! id find a way to complain if i were you.. there must be someone above him! and to tell you to take care of your gums? how dare he. i would have flipped out .. =[ so sorry. so are you just going to contact another dentist?? 

i was annoyed at my boss too. to be honest i hate his guts. he gave me so much shit when i took off time after i lost Sophia. I mean it was like he expected me back the next day or something. No sympathy what so ever.. when i did come back 2 weeks later he gave me so much shit and made me cry. My fiancee HATES him!! i try not to even tell him when hes mean to me cause he just gets so angry


----------



## srrhc

Wow Sevilla that brought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much or your kind words. Thank you everyone for all of your kind words. Little things like that mean so much.


----------



## lch28

srrhc i am sure you are worried hun. =[ im sorry you are going through this. i am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. i am sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks again ich. Well ladies school for teachers officially starts tomorrow haha so I am calling if a night. Have to get up before the sun tomorrow. Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their night.


----------



## lch28

night night. have a good day at work :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I don't know what to do. I'm going to call our insurance company and see if they have someone that manages dental care I can talk to. I've seen 3 dentists and 2 specialists already. I'm going to explain everything and how I was treated. Start somewhere. I hate getting more consults, my insurance won't pay for anymore and I've already paid for 2 myself.

I wish your boss wasn't so insensitive. :hugs: I can't believe it, he should be taking care of you so you'll take care of your job. I can see why your fiancee hates him. If DH would've been with me, he would've punched the oral surgeon today. I didn't know you were engaged. Have you set a date?

Srrhc: All is going to be fine, hun! :hugs: Have a great day at work! Hard to believe the new school year is starting. The kiddies here start Aug. 21.


----------



## lch28

i still cant believe you were treated that way =[

well we got engaged last September. 5 days later i foud out i was pregnant. we decided to stay engaged and set a date after Sophia was born. Now ive kind of juts put the whole thing on hold lol. I want to get married of course but obviously with my cervix and all i wont be able to enjoy a wedding if i have to sit the whole time (cant be on my feet more then 45 min according to my doc) soo noowww back to plan a - we will set a date some time after baby is born :thumbup: we are really in no rush.


----------



## Leinzlove

There is nothing wrong with long engagements. :) Maybe you'll have your flower girl. Won't that be something? It's better not to rush. Most definitley follow Dr.'s orders. That has to be hard. I wonder what you'll do when you have more children.

I rushed in a lot of ways. I was friends with DH for 2 months, We moved in together after 3 months together, then it slowed a bit. We got engaged when we were together 9 months, married after we were together 23 months. And now we've been together 10 years in December and Married 8 years in November. Time keeps on flying.

We waited for babies because I'm the oldest of 10 children. I played mother hen and needed a break. I took one and DH was in no hurry. We did so many things as a couple. Then one day we thought we were ready and gave up after an unprotected 3 days. We got cold feet. A year later I came home to roses and a note... Saying ready when you are. I happily agreed it was so romantic. We got pg that same month NTNP and DD came 6 months before our 6th wedding anniversary. 

We did know that when we tried. We wanted to be ready for 2... close together. And here we are now planning for 3 close together and done. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Madrid - So glad your scan went well :)

lch - Feel better soon hun :hugs:

leinz - I am so sorry the appointment didn't go well :hugs: :hugs: I love the name :cloud9:

me and OH rushed, we were friends for a few months, got together and pretty much moved in together that very same day, 6 weeks later I was pregnant (not planned but wouldn't change it for the world :cloud9:), 4 months after that engaged, then another baby, our 2 angels and now this one :cloud9:


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies,

Leinzlove I'm so sorry about what happened to you with that horrible consultant!! I hope you manage to find someone who can help and don't give up!!

Ich - oh dear sinus infections are awful. I hope that it clears up soon, and definately load up on the probiotics to stop a yeast infection! Is there noone you can complain to your boss about? He sounds awful!! I'm very lucky with my boss, I took a day off sick last week and when I came in again she was concerned because she was worried about me. But maybe that's the difference between male and female bosses, sometimes makes just don't get it (not all males, but some). He sounds like a right bleep!!

I am also engaged and waiting to get married. We had thrown ourselves into the planning when I had the mc and were all set to sign the contract for it for next year and I got my BFP!! Now we are postponing it a year because we can't save up properly once I go on maternity. 

Srrhc - I hope you are keeping your spirits up hun, got everything crossed for you.

Wiggler - hope you are feeling better

To everyone else I hope you are all well, I'm still getting to know everyone so it hard to keep up!!

AFM my pins and needles in my hands are driving me nutty!! Has anyone tried acupuncture whilst pregnant?


----------



## lch28

leinz that is so sweet what your hubby did!! we have been together for 7 years lol!! wanna know the funny part ladies? I USED TO HATE HIM!!! he would always ask me out on dates and talk to me for over a year and i just so was not interested in him. dont get me wrong i thought he was cute but i just didnt want a boyfriend hahaha.. then one day my friend HELPED him ! i was so mad at her at first. she was always trying to get me to give him a chance and one day she invited me out to eat and he was there too. i was a total a** to him for a few minutes and then i juts realized i totally felt comfortable with him. it was all down hill from there we were and are inseperable lol. we moved in together after being together for about 2 years . 

yeah this sinus infection is kicking my butt!!


----------



## Krippy

I had a sinus infection early pregnancy too Ich! It wasn't fun and kind of didn't go away for me! Hope that doesn't happen for you though! ;)

Leinz...I am so sorry for what happened at your appt. That must have been horrible for you. I hope that you find someone who is willing able to help you with your teeth! You deserve much more compassion that that! 

Hugs and good thoughts to everyone else!


----------



## lch28

oh no krippy were you on antibiotics?


----------



## lch28

leinz - i changed my OB appointment to today at 4pm. =D lol. me and my impatience. they post online if there is any cancellations. so i took it


----------



## srrhc

Took a quick break from working so hard! :haha:

Ich that is so funny about your fiance how yall ended up together! I hope hope hope you feel better soon. I know you must feel awful! Hope everyone else is having a terrific day! 

As for me...I was nauseated this morning off and on and I have had headaches off and on. Super tired as usually too. Hopefully some more growing is going on in there. Keeping the faith!!!


----------



## Krippy

lch28 said:


> oh no krippy were you on antibiotics?

I was on antibiotics but with all the extra mucous I was making for the first 20 weeks I just felt crappy and congested the whole time. Luckily the mucous production had slowed down a lot, thank goodness and I feel much better! You will too hun! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

srrhc hope your having a good day back.. keeping much faith for you too


----------



## snowangel187

Where's my motivation at? UGH! I have a sink full of dishes calling my name and supper to prep, but I'm just not feeling it.... If only dh would do dishes and bring home pizza.. :haha:


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: ladies!

Just wanted to put in a quick report (will be back to read what I've missed):
Scan went well! Def. 12w 3d.
Baby was super active and the sonographer did a VERY detailed scan- checked ovaries, uterus, and as many organs as possible, taking lots of measurements on the baby.

I am just relieved because last time I did not get a 12 week scan due to the MC a few days before the scan. I am so so thankful and will embrace my MS as looooooooooooong as I can.


I hope everyone who had/has appointments this week enjoy great news of their own too.

*Leinz*: How did it go with the dentist? I hope you are not in too much pain.

I have to run and pick-up DD but will be back to catch up :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw nessah that's amazing!!! So so happy for you!!!

Did you get a pic?


----------



## srrhc

Yay nessah!! What great great news! You must just be over the moon.


----------



## lch28

awesome news nessah!

just got back from doctors - cervix is healing well, it is closed and at a normal length.. 

i got a u/s and wanted to share it. look at babies position!! i love his/her lil legs lol
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks Ladies! I have scan pics... will post later. Waiting for DH to get home so I can show him first :D

*srrhc*: I hope you had an awesome first day back. Don't worry about scan result yet, you might just be a bit early and ultrasound could not see anything yet. Hope you're booked for another one soon!


*Leinz*: So sorry! Just read your post. The surgeon should have brought up his concerns with your dentist, not with you. And also, making you come all the way and then not do anything? So insensitive.... sorry hun. I hope you get someone better soon.

*Ich*: Yay!!! Glad you got an early scan and cervix is healing!!! That must be such a relief and great news to ya!! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*Madrid*: Yay! Glad scan went great. Looks like I'm 4 days behind you.

My EDD is still not changed, but if I am to go by dating based on today's scan, I'll be EDD Feb 23rd.


----------



## seaweed eater

Awesome news, Nessah and Lch!! :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

thx .. leinz u can add september 10th ob appt for me


----------



## srrhc

Thanks nessah. I am booked for another ulatrasound on August 20th and more blood work tomorrow. Can't wait to see your scan pics! 

Ich your little munchkin is doing a dance in there! I love it.


----------



## lch28

i knoww!! she/he was doing flips lol!. i swear a can see a boy nub but you cant really see it on the comp


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - when you get around to it... can you add my midwife appt & ultrasound for September 6th (I will be 30 weeks, eeeek!)

srrhc - you are getting more blood work done tomorrow, right? Good luck hun - stay positive!!!


----------



## lch28

sevilla i cant belive you are 26 weeks! yay!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*: Could you please update my ticker when you get a chance? The correct dating is in my siggy.

Also have dates for appointments and next scan, but I might have to reschedule them, so will update you later on those :)

Here's my baby bub :)
 



Attached Files:







Scan0001.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CherylC3

Nessah wot a lovely scan pic Hun..x


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! Awwww.... Ich, Happy 7 years! Love baby pic and position. Wonderful! :) Wow, Wiggler that was fast. :) Sevilla: 26 weeks! Yay! 

NeeSAH: Love the scan pic beautiful, beautiful baby! :happydance:

Srrhc: I hope you aren't working to hard. I'd imagine you'd be more tired. When I worked while pg with DD all I did was work and sleep the whole first trimester.

I had this weird spell this morning. We BD'd this morning and when we got up we took a shower. I got so lightheaded and dizzy, like a blood sugar drop. I got out and sat on the loo and out of nowhere started dryheaving... It was awful. I then layed back in bed and was fine about a half hour later. A headache today... I'm going to see how I'm feeling. I'm hoping my blood pressure isn't high etc... As it was with DD but not until 34 weeks. DH says its probably the dentist and wedding stress. 

If I missed anything I'm sorry. I'll update tickers... and appt's tomorrow. I'm so tired now. I had a wonderful but long day. And this is the only thread I'm going to get to. I went shopping for clothes and shoes for my brother's wedding this weekend.

I also bought outfits for Zoela and DD.... That was fun! I also did DH's cloth shopping... So I ended up buying him dress pants, shorts, polo's and button ups... had no idea what he'd want and shoes. Usually I don't do his clothes shopping but he had to go to work. Lost the personal day.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies 

Nessah what a gorgeous scan picture!! So happy for you!!!

Leinzlove oh dear I hope you are feeling better hun! Take it easy missy!!

Hope everyone else is well today!!


----------



## happyface82

nesSAH said:


> *Leinz*: Could you please update my ticker when you get a chance? The correct dating is in my siggy.
> 
> Also have dates for appointments and next scan, but I might have to reschedule them, so will update you later on those :)
> 
> Here's my baby bub :)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm sorry I don't post much! i'm still on holiday and don't get on here as much! Feeling really sicky doesn't help! :dohh: Will catch up once I'm back in London properly!!!


----------



## Tawn

Nessah and Lch, gorgeous pics! What beautiful beans you two are growing!

Hope everyone else is doing well! I just wanted to check in and say "hi"! 

I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow at 4:30. It will be my first time meeting him as we just registered (moved house a few weeks ago) and I am hoping and praying he is kind and looks sympathetically on my previous ectopic and will refer me for an early scan at EPU and hopefully some beta tests! Definitely awkward timing to get pg because all the doctors at my previous surgery were amazing and I know they would get me my scan... just hoping this new one turns out to be just as helpful!


----------



## happyface82

Tawn said:


> Nessah and Lch, gorgeous pics! What beautiful beans you two are growing!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! I just wanted to check in and say "hi"!
> 
> I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow at 4:30. It will be my first time meeting him as we just registered (moved house a few weeks ago) and I am hoping and praying he is kind and looks sympathetically on my previous ectopic and will refer me for an early scan at EPU and hopefully some beta tests! Definitely awkward timing to get pg because all the doctors at my previous surgery were amazing and I know they would get me my scan... just hoping this new one turns out to be just as helpful!

Good luck tomorrow! I hope the new doctor is good and they get you an early scan so you can relax a bit! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> Leinz - when you get around to it... can you add my midwife appt & ultrasound for September 6th (I will be 30 weeks, eeeek!)
> 
> srrhc - you are getting more blood work done tomorrow, right? Good luck hun - stay positive!!!

I have an OB appt same day. :thumbup: but I'll only be 23 weeks. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Hi Ladies! Awwww.... Ich, Happy 7 years! Love baby pic and position. Wonderful! :) Wow, Wiggler that was fast. :) Sevilla: 26 weeks! Yay!
> 
> NeeSAH: Love the scan pic beautiful, beautiful baby! :happydance:
> 
> Srrhc: I hope you aren't working to hard. I'd imagine you'd be more tired. When I worked while pg with DD all I did was work and sleep the whole first trimester.
> 
> I had this weird spell this morning. We BD'd this morning and when we got up we took a shower. I got so lightheaded and dizzy, like a blood sugar drop. I got out and sat on the loo and out of nowhere started dryheaving... It was awful. I then layed back in bed and was fine about a half hour later. A headache today... I'm going to see how I'm feeling. I'm hoping my blood pressure isn't high etc... As it was with DD but not until 34 weeks. DH says its probably the dentist and wedding stress.
> 
> If I missed anything I'm sorry. I'll update tickers... and appt's tomorrow. I'm so tired now. I had a wonderful but long day. And this is the only thread I'm going to get to. I went shopping for clothes and shoes for my brother's wedding this weekend.
> 
> I also bought outfits for Zoela and DD.... That was fun! I also did DH's cloth shopping... So I ended up buying him dress pants, shorts, polo's and button ups... had no idea what he'd want and shoes. Usually I don't do his clothes shopping but he had to go to work. Lost the personal day.

Leinz that's how I feel when I'm starting to dehydrate. Was the shower water too hot? That could've set it off. Try to drink more water and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

everything perfect x measuring 13+1 x still a bit shell shocked but on :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan 017.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









scan 018.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lch28

nessaH and madrid beautiful scan pics!!

tawn good luck today!! 

srrhc do you have an appt today?


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely scan pics :cloud9: x x x


----------



## lch28

=[ yesterday i had a sip of my fiancees juice and i just realized it wasn't pasteurized. really freaking out now


----------



## nesSAH

*lMadrid*: I love the baby doing flips... Great scan pic!!

*Tawn; Iwantpeace; Seaweed eater*: Can't wait to hear back from your scans/ appointments

*Mrskg*: Our babies look alike, don't you think? :haha: Seriously, look again :D Lovely scan pic!!

*Leinz*: Cool that you went shopping for DD and Zoella. I also did shopping for DD today, got her a backpack with a brown money and pink bow. 

Also got some maternity clothes!! I was not planning on it, but they felt soooo comfortable and made me look less fat. Also, think I've got a bump for sure since all my old clothes feel so uncomfortable.

Anyone else doing some shopping? :D


----------



## Krippy

Loving all the beautiful scan pics Ladies! So exciting and wonderful!

Leinz...It is prob just all the blood rushing through your body combined with the "exercise" and shower! Get some rest and see how you feel!


----------



## snowangel187

Ive done a little shopping, but trying to wait until I go thru all of what I have saved from dd to figure out what I need and don't need. :flower:


----------



## lch28

leinz that has happened to me many times when the shower was too hot??


----------



## Mrskg

lol nessah they do :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: Woooo-hoooo! I'm so happy to hear this! Yay! This one is forever! I just knew it. :happydance: And baby does look alot like NeeSah's. :) I'm thinking :blue: this time. :)

Thanks Ladies! Feel much better today... :)


----------



## srrhc

Wow I love all the new scan pics. The babies are just precious!!! 

Today I had more bloods done and my arm I still sore :(. It didn't hurt Monday. Oh well haha. Getting results tomorrow. 

So happy for everyone who have had great doc appt this week. 

Sorry I am kind of terrible about keeping up with everything right now since I am back in the school swing. Hopefully in a few weeks everything will calm down a little and I can read more in detail haha! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their day!


----------



## Mrskg

Srrhc got everything crossed for great results xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Srrhc: Can't wait to hear... how nicely they are rising. :hugs: I also hope you aren't working to hard...

Still can't wait for iwantpeace's scan update! Lauren are you around?


----------



## srrhc

Thank you ladies so much. I have a calm feeling about it but I know when the phone rings my heart will jump in my chest. I really appreciate everyone's support the past few days.


----------



## Leinzlove

I really do feel like you have a keeper. :hugs: And it totally makes sense why you saw what you saw... It looked like a yolk sac was forming and thats great! Alot changes everyday in the developing baby process. And its common for your scenio to happen with early scans. It's why lots of Dr.'s won't give you one before 8 weeks. And many BNB ladies say they wouldn't want one until atleast 6+5, like my lovely preggar friend Madrid, I agree.

I had scan at 6+5 and saw just beating dot literally with DD. My SIL had ultrasound at 5+6 and saw sac with faint HB. (So, it must have just started beating.) But even that is rare to see until 6+3. Plus implantation does play a part. 

Its all gonna be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Tomorrows Appt's! Can't wait for great updates! :)

*Aug. 16- Seaweed Eater (Dr. Appt./NST)*
*Aug. 16- NeeSAH (Dr. Appt.)*
*Aug. 16- Tawn (Dr. Appt.)*

WIGGLER! Yay for 2nd trimester! Woooo-hoooo!:wohoo:

I've updated the front page... Let me know if I need additions or corrections. :) Also if tickers are off by a day... its probably our time difference. More important is that the EDD is correct.


----------



## snowangel187

I'm really hoping that baby super cooperates on the 22nd and that I can get some great ultrasound pics!! My children just don't cooperate. :haha: I want a good profile pic. :brat:


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope she does to, Snow. :) I can't wait to see Zoela on the 28th when I have mine. I don't know the hospital usually doesn't get good scan pics for me... I'll probably have another in the third trimester.

I do plan on a private 4D in November. I get the DVD of the whole half hour ultrasound for $15 and can make my own clips as pictures. I get lots this way. The scan gives me 8 pics as it is, though.


----------



## snowangel187

Ya I think I'll do an 4d u/s but I'm going to wait and see when or if they schedule me for another ultrasound after this one on the 20th.


----------



## Leinzlove

Not a bad idea Snow especially with your GD. I won't get another scan until late third trimester... With DD it was 37 weeks.

My 4D is at 31 weeks. I also thought it'd make another date for our anniversary. :)

Here's my Dr. Appt. Schedules with DD... And this pregnancy. :) I had a blood clot complication first tri, and blood pressure complication third tri.


Spoiler
*Thought I'd post this here for my future reference. It's for a low risk first pregnancy. Few complications at the end of the third trimester.*

*My Dr. Appointments (First Pregnancy)*

*6w-5d~ First Dr. Visit, Scan, Saw beating heart *
*8w-5d~ Blood Clot (leg), required medical hose during whole pregnancy. I*
*worked full time on my feet. Scan, Saw beating heart! (Not Routine)*
*10w-6d~ Tried to hear heartbeat, too early, Scan, Saw beating heart*
*14w-3d~ Heard Heartbeat via Droppler *
*16w-6d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Scheduled gender scan/ turned down Quad Test*
*19w-2d~ Gender Scan, It's a girl! *
*20w-5d~ Discussed Gender Scan*
*23w-2d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
*26w-5d~ Gestational Diabetes Test*
*27w-6d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
*30w-6d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
*32w-0d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
*34w-0d~ High Blood Pressure, Bed Rest, No work, NST*
*35w-3d~ Dizzy, nearly fainted in shower, NST, Had to start maternity leave, *
*Remain on Bed Rest (Hospital Visit)*
*35w-5d~ High Blood Pressure, NST, Take it easy off of bed rest.*
*36w-5d~ Strep test, High Blood Pressure, NST*
*37w-4d~ Scan, Check growth & fluid, weight estimated 5lbs 12oz*
*37w-5d~ High Blood Pressure, NST*
*38w-1d~ High Blood Pressure, NST*
*38w-3d~ High Blood Pressure, NST*
*38w-5d~ High Blood Pressure, NST, Scheduled Medical induction *
*39w-2d~ Inserted Cervadil, NST*
*39w-3d~ Chloe arrived after 12 hrs of labor. Didn't need potocin, cervadil was **enough to bring on contractions. Developed high blood pressure, **controlled with meds and cathetar. Chloe weighed 6lbs 3oz, 20 1/2in.*



*My Dr. Appointments (Third Pregnancy) Zoela Dawn*

*9w2d~ First Dr. Visit/Scan/Saw beating heart*
*13w2d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Heard Heartbeat first time*
*14w4d~ Private Scan with measurements. I'm team *
*16w2d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Scheduled Anamoly Scan/ Did Quad test.*
*19w2d~ Anamoly Scan/ Refind out Gender*
*20w2d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Discuss Anamoly Scan*
*24w2d~ Reg. OB Appt. *


----------



## bec01

Hi all, got my hcg results back, 5667 at 21dpo and 9457 at 23 dpo. Doubling time 65 hours. Doctor was happy with them but now I'm worrying that they're too high!

Got an early scan booked for 3rd September, would have liked it earlier really as I'm so anxious but never mind.

Hope everyone is well! I absolutely won't do any shopping until I'm about 30 weeks I think haha


----------



## Mrskg

Leinzlove said:


> Tomorrows Appt's! Can't wait for great updates! :)
> 
> *Aug. 16- Seaweed Eater (Dr. Appt./NST)*
> *Aug. 16- NeeSAH (Dr. Appt.)*
> *Aug. 16- Tawn (Dr. Appt.)*
> 
> WIGGLER! Yay for 2nd trimester! Woooo-hoooo!:wohoo:
> 
> I've updated the front page... Let me know if I need additions or corrections. :) Also if tickers are off by a day... its probably our time difference. More important is that the EDD is correct.


Hi leinzlove my edd is the 19th now :thumbup: 

Madrid we have the same due date :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec01: I think those are awesome numbers! There's a wide range of acceptable HCG and the numbers aren't as important as the doubling time. :happydance: Also if your Dr. is happy with them, then they are good. This is your forever bean. Sept. 3 isn't to far out. :hugs:

Mrskg: Yay, a new EDD! :) Thats also my sister's Birthday. (One of them I have 6 sisters.)

*Updated* Mrskg's EDD & Bec01's Scan Appt.


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Not a bad idea Snow especially with your GD. I won't get another scan until late third trimester... With DD it was 37 weeks.
> 
> My 4D is at 31 weeks. I also thought it'd make another date for our anniversary. :)
> 
> Here's my Dr. Appt. Schedules with DD... And this pregnancy. :) I had a blood clot complication first tri, and blood pressure complication third tri.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *Thought I'd post this here for my future reference. It's for a low risk first pregnancy. Few complications at the end of the third trimester.*
> 
> *My Dr. Appointments (First Pregnancy)*
> 
> *6w-5d~ First Dr. Visit, Scan, Saw beating heart *
> *8w-5d~ Blood Clot (leg), required medical hose during whole pregnancy. I*
> *worked full time on my feet. Scan, Saw beating heart! (Not Routine)*
> *10w-6d~ Tried to hear heartbeat, too early, Scan, Saw beating heart*
> *14w-3d~ Heard Heartbeat via Droppler *
> *16w-6d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Scheduled gender scan/ turned down Quad Test*
> *19w-2d~ Gender Scan, It's a girl! *
> *20w-5d~ Discussed Gender Scan*
> *23w-2d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
> *26w-5d~ Gestational Diabetes Test*
> *27w-6d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
> *30w-6d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
> *32w-0d~ Reg. OB Appt.*
> *34w-0d~ High Blood Pressure, Bed Rest, No work, NST*
> *35w-3d~ Dizzy, nearly fainted in shower, NST, Had to start maternity leave, *
> *Remain on Bed Rest (Hospital Visit)*
> *35w-5d~ High Blood Pressure, NST, Take it easy off of bed rest.*
> *36w-5d~ Strep test, High Blood Pressure, NST*
> *37w-4d~ Scan, Check growth & fluid, weight estimated 5lbs 12oz*
> *37w-5d~ High Blood Pressure, NST*
> *38w-1d~ High Blood Pressure, NST*
> *38w-3d~ High Blood Pressure, NST*
> *38w-5d~ High Blood Pressure, NST, Scheduled Medical induction *
> *39w-2d~ Inserted Cervadil, NST*
> *39w-3d~ Chloe arrived after 12 hrs of labor. Didn't need potocin, cervadil was **enough to bring on contractions. Developed high blood pressure, **controlled with meds and cathetar. Chloe weighed 6lbs 3oz, 20 1/2in.*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Dr. Appointments (Third Pregnancy) Zoela Dawn*
> 
> *9w2d~ First Dr. Visit/Scan/Saw beating heart*
> *13w2d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Heard Heartbeat first time*
> *14w4d~ Private Scan with measurements. I'm team *
> *16w2d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Scheduled Anamoly Scan/ Did Quad test.*
> *19w2d~ Anamoly Scan/ Refind out Gender*
> *20w2d~ Reg. OB Appt./ Discuss Anamoly Scan*
> *24w2d~ Reg. OB Appt. *





I was thinking around 30 weeks would be a good time to get one, but like I said I'm going to wait and see what they schedule so I can do the private right in between. Although they have a special for this weekend 25min u/s with a DVD and cd to take home and like 8 pictures half b&w and half color for only $99. I'm so tempted, but I'm following them on Facebook and it seems they have some deal once a month or if they have a cancellation. So.I.must.have.selfcontrol.... :haha:

Anyways off to the grocery store dh took dd to the movies so it might be peaceful. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

ooh i want a 4d scan too. except i get so many it would kinda be silly.

srrhc waiting for your update!!

=[ my dr is having a hard time getting me approved for p17 progesterone injections. it helps to prevent pre term labor


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! I just got back from doctor's appt. My new doc is LOVELY really really great and has put me forward for bloods.

My first round will be tomorrow (Friday) and second not until next Thursday as that is the next available appt they had, boo! 

As for the scan, I have to try and get booked in with the midwife (I have to wait for her call) so that she can hopefully arrange one but he seems to think I will get one at about 6-7 weeks to make sure it is intrauterine.


----------



## lch28

glad you like your dr tawn! 6-7 weeks is the usual time for an early scan, you can't see much before then!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks lch! 

Haha I know you can't expect to see much any sooner, but I would take even the outline of a ges sac in my uterus if it could make some of this worry go away! lol

Though, that being said, I had a pseudosac in my uterus with my ectopic so it is probably better that I just wait and hope to see a heartbeat instead!


----------



## seaweed eater

Tawn, I'm glad you have a doctor you like. :thumbup:

My appointment went fine...pretty uneventful. NST was good. Next week I'll have the GBS swab and my first weekly cervical exam. I will be asking the doctor not to tell me the results of the exams, because I think it will help my sanity not to know. :p

Hope everyone else is doing well today :hugs: happy Thursday to the Thursday girls (and everyone else)! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

Thought I would share my "bump" :haha: Still waiting to POP.. :blush:

19weeks 6days
 



Attached Files:







19wks6days.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh seaweed! happy 36 weeks!!!!!!! so exciting.

snowangel my bump looked just like that with Sophia at 36 weeks. I only really popped at 22 weeks.


----------



## seaweed eater

You are getting there, Snow! :thumbup: Looking great!


----------



## lch28

seaweed do you have a recent bump pic?? i love bump pics lol


----------



## Leinzlove

SnowAngel: Loving the bump! :happydance: Yeah, its so tempting to just keep getting ultrasounds. I can't get enough of them! :) My 4D will be $124 but it comes with a lot of stuff. 

S: I love cervical checks... You are getting very close. :happydance: I was always told "O" cm dilation, which doesn't mean anything. I did all the other stuff first and dilated last. :) Can't wait Munchkins almost done cooking. :) I also want to see the bump!

Tawn: So happy to hear you'll be getting an early scan. It'll be good for your to see LO's HB! :) Those numbers will be good to... Very reassuring to see a nice rise. :)

Ich:


----------



## nesSAH

*Tawn*: Glad your first appointment went well- and that you love your Doc! :thumbup: Also, excited you will be getting an early scan!

*Ich*: I hope they sort out the progesterone dose soon. As long as you and baby are healthy :)

*Seaweed*: Wow! Girl!!! You are almost there... I had my first (DD) at 37 weeks :haha: and 6 hr labor :D

*Snowangel*: You look adorable :D For baby# 2, wow. My 12 week bump looks like yours :haha:

*bec01*: Great news on early scan and great numbers!!!


My Doc's appointment went well. I have a female obgyn...met her for the first time today is she sooo nice and kept asking me if I had any questions. 
I have a few appointment/scan dates I need to reschedule, so would be back with the update. She wants to see me in 3 weeks and also wants to schedule an 18-20 week scan.


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: You got lucky... 6hr labor and I thought my 12hr labor was short. Haha! :) I went in 3 weeks and since its been 4 weeks in between appt. Can't wait for the scan! :) Mine is Aug. 28. Less than 2 weeks. Eeek! :)


----------



## Wiggler

My first was a 32 hour labour. Killer :S 

My second was 8ish hours, but most of it I didn;t think was the real deal, until I went into hospital to be told I was 8cm, she was born an hour later :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! 32hrs... you poor thing. :hugs: The 8ish is good. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies. I'm getting pretty excited too. My mom's first labor was very quick (but not scary quick, around 7-8 hrs) and uncomplicated, so it would be super awesome if I could have one of those myself. (4 days overdue, though.) Of course, then again, my mom never had MS either, and I was not so lucky. :p

Ok, I'll give you a bump pic comparison. The first one is 34+3, pre-drop, and the second is 35+4, post-drop. I think there's still room for him to drop more but I'm happy with it for now...even though it's made things more uncomfortable!

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/34_3_crop.jpghttps://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/35_4_crop3.jpg

I'm starting to get the "Hmm, you're getting big..." comments, but I figure it's the right time of the pregnancy for those now :haha:


----------



## happyface82

Lovely bump!!!! :cloud9: I can't wait to start getting the "you are getting big" comments" :haha:

Last time I wanted a big bump and got a tiny one. People thought at 8 months that I was only 5 months. :dohh:


----------



## lch28

seaweed i am loving your bump


----------



## Wiggler

awwww gorgeous bump :cloud9:

My skin overstretched when I was expectig Dylan so even when I have a bump I had a saggy bit at the bottom :( it looks horrible :( i'll probably just look flabby again til 20+ weeks :S


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies! I'm really happy with my bump but I can't believe how much weight I've gained, especially for not looking super huge. Thought that would slow down by now, but nope, still 1-1.5 lb per week. I don't think it shows that much but I'm afraid that once the bump is gone it will become very obvious :haha: hopefully I'll get something close to my old figure back someday!


----------



## sevilla24

Happy Thursday to the Thursday Girls too!!!! Seaweed - your bump looks GREAT you are all belly for sure!!!! 

srrhc - hoping your blood work results came back ok!!!! Can't wait for the update :)


----------



## Krippy

Hope all you wonderful ladies are having a great day! It is sooooo hot here! I am melting and can't wait to be preggo in the Fall and Winter!

You look awesome Seaweed! Glad your NST went well...they can be really stressful, I know!

I have been feeling flubby too Wiggler! I am sure you look great doll! I had a huge bump with my first HappyFace and all I wanted was a little basketball bump like my friend! ;)

Leinz...Can you add me for a growth scan date of August 27th! First of my monthly growth scans until this bubs gets here! Thks hun!


----------



## srrhc

Oh my goodness I am just loving all the beautiful bump pics and the wonderful updates! 

Well my doc was on surgery all day so he was unable to sign off on my results from Wednesday soooo I have to wait until tomorrow. I added a little new details on my journal if anyone wants to read more. I still have faith that everything will be okay. My boobs have been soooo sore today! Hoping that is all good. 

Well I am sorry for not adding more but after a 12 hour work day I am beyond exhausted! Hope everyone has a terrific night!


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Love your bump! I think that is huge! :) It will likely be uncomplicated and quick! I can't wait to see him! :happydance:

Krippy: It won't be long for cooler weather. :) I can't wait for you to see bubs again. That's a day before my 20w scan. :) Have you any thoughts on names?

Srrhc: Well, that is fiddles. I was hoping to hear your results. And that must also be agony for you, while waiting for reassurance. You won't continue this 12hr days when school starts. Now will you?

AFM: Scheduled next dentist consult for Sept. 6. I also am attending a birthing unit open house at my hospital that night. (I delivered DD there, but its all new.) I'm excited they have in room showers... I plan on some laboring in there. Haha! :) Also, I've registered for my breastfeeding class on Nov. 7. I wanted a class closer to due day... but no classes held in December, and its best I don't wait until January. :)

Anyone else planning on any classes?


----------



## Krippy

We have decided on Raif for a boy and Remi for a girl! But who knows if that will change in 15 weeks! lol Names are soooo hard!


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy, I've been on the team :pink: for you! But, I'm terrible with gender predicition and have only been right like once... So, It's probably Raif. I love both names. :)

We have decided on Zoela Dawn. :) (Zo Ella)


----------



## Krippy

Zoela is super cute...love the spelling! 

GL with your dentist appt. Hope it goes better than the last one. My Dr. office has a breastfeeding clinic every Tuesday that anyone can drop in and get help and tips. I will probably be using that as I really want to breastfeed. I think it will be easier to learn hands on with the baby in your arms already, etc. Let me know what you think of the classes...that is interesting to me!


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I for got to say yesterday, the combined screening came back low risk for downs :)

emergency doc for me tomorrow, the cough has got bad again and there is no way OH can get some time off today tp help me get to te normal docs :( x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy: I'm super excited about breastfeeding. I think the class will do me good. I like that we get to meet with actual lactation experts. (Can't think of thier name.) The same ones that will help after delivery. Yeah, most will be hands on when our babies get here. :) I've been loading up on knowledge though. :) 

Thanks about the dentist. I've decided to quit stressing and leave it in Gods hand. Just do what I can. 

Wiggler: That is awesome news! I assume mine did also. I would've got a call Tuesday from the Dr. if not. And no news is good news. :)

I really wish you felt better. I hope this cough goes away and if not you can get to the Dr. ASAP. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

L, that's great about the showers...definitely hoping to take advantage of that too! :thumbup: I don't know what you're planning in terms of pain relief, but for a natural birth our birth class teacher said it's especially great for transition. But I know you already went natural last time so I'm sure things will go even more smoothly this time!

We've taken a ton of classes...a 3-session birth class that ends next weekend, a breastfeeding class, infant and child CPR, newborn care, and a class on relationship skills to help improve marital quality post baby. They've all been pretty interesting. I learned a few useful things from the breastfeeding one but I definitely don't think it's a substitute for working with a lactation consultant once the baby comes. But that's ok, there's a place for theoretical knowledge too.


----------



## Wiggler

ringing the emergency doc as soon as I wake up in the morning so should be seen by 10am :) x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry about your cough, Wiggler. Good luck at the doctor's tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I want dh to get motivated and move some furniture so I can set up baby furniture. :brat: he says there's plenty of time, but I don't want to be rushed I want to do a little at a time. especially with dd only going to school 3 hours a day it's not going to leave me much quiet time. He better be doing it this weekend or I'll be moving furniture I shouldn't be. :growlmad:


----------



## lch28

*sigh* my fiancee ALWAYS waits to do things the last minute. if it was up to him hed probably set up the baby's room the day we bring her/him home!


----------



## Leinzlove

S: I'm going to plan what I did last time. Leave the epidural option open and see how it goes. Are you going natural? My advice if so... is when you can't take no more. It's time to push. The pushing urge is so great you never wanted to do anything more in your life. You will do great! Can't wait to see Munchkin.

Wiggler: Yay for Dr. Appointment. I hope you feel better. :hugs:

AFM Ladies: I'm in no nursery hurry. I'm setting up a dresser, drefting all newborn and 0-3 month clothes, Putting basinet by my bed and thats it. The rest can wait for my nesting to kick in. 

Except we've been looking at bigger houses. Ours is 2 bedrooms, our girls can share a room. But, now we're looking for 4. So, we'll see. Haha!


----------



## sevilla24

Hey Ladies - With DD I took all of the classes the hospital offered, and they were great. However, I must say that the BEST thing I did was join the free support groups the hospital offered AFTER baby was born. It's one thing to learn how to breast feed before you have the baby (always great to be prepared!!!) but so many questions arise once the baby is here, it's great to have support. So, once DD was 3 weeks old I attended a weekly breast feeding support group and a weekly newborn support group. It was GREAT. I didn't worry about not having showered or still wearing maternity clothes or a crying baby... as all the other moms in the group were in the same situation. In fact, I ended up meeting three women whom I now call my dearest friends. All of our little girls are all almost 2 years old and we see them all the time... and two of us are pregnant with little girls AGAIN it's just the best.

Anyway, if your hospital/clinic offers anything like that, I HIGHLY recommend checking it out :)


----------



## srrhc

Well the doctor called me this morning and said my numbers have gone down. From 2762 to 2732. He wants to meet onmonday to talk more about where we go from here. I think I am just feeling numb that this is actually happening again the worst part is sitting around and waiting for the miscarriage to actually show. I am so happy for all of the ladies that have healthy pregnancies here. Dh and I will never give up and are prepared to battle thru this. Thank you all for there for me and sending prayers.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, hun! I'm so sorry. I'm speechless. I'm glad you won't give up. I pray that MC goes smoothy and you concieve your forever baby as soon as you are ready. My heart is broken for you. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## lch28

oh srrhc im so sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

srrhc said:


> Well the doctor called me this morning and said my numbers have gone down. From 2762 to 2732. He wants to meet onmonday to talk more about where we go from here. I think I am just feeling numb that this is actually happening again the worst part is sitting around and waiting for the miscarriage to actually show. I am so happy for all of the ladies that have healthy pregnancies here. Dh and I will never give up and are prepared to battle thru this. Thank you all for there for me and sending prayers.

I'm so so sorry this is happening.... Sending lots of prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh no honey, I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh srrhc I am so sorry hun, I really was praying that it would be good news for you. I'm so so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feeling. I'm welling up as I'm writing this because I feel your pain, massive massive hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you and your family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so so sorry hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Have a good weekend Ladies. I shall return. Going out of town to my brothers wedding today.

Srrhc: All my thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Oh Srrhc I just read this update hun. I am so sorry, words can't express... I will say a prayer for you and your DH that you get your forever baby as soon as you are ready to try again! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

I am so so sorry for you loss Hun.. I'd get a dnc if tht is an option Hun :hugs: hope ur ok. Xxxx


----------



## lch28

we are all thinking of you honey :hugs:

have a great time leinz!


----------



## Mrskg

So very sorry srrch :cry: life so cruel x I'm glad you are not giving up an I pray you get your rainbow soon xxx


----------



## babyfeva

srrhc- I'm so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## snowangel187

DD starts school Monday. I can't really say as tho my feelings are hurt any. :haha: she was being a little bratty tonight so I cleaned up her dinner dishes and started the bedtime routine, got her in bed. Then I went and sat in my room to relax only to realize it was only 5:30. :rofl: wishful thinking that it was bedtime I guess :haha: I let her watch tv for a little while I certainly don't want to get up super early with her. 

Anyways a lot accomplished today, I set up the crib and swing and now I've started gathering baby clothes that are packed throughout the house so I can organize wash and put away or pack away what's needed. That however will be a job for me to tackle while dd is in school. :thumbup: 

Leinz where are you? Is it far from your place? 

Dh has just asked me to decide if I plan on going to Vegas with him end of October?? I'm like seriously? Let's just say :grr:

My MIL is already asking me when I plan to travel to visit them after baby is born. (they're 1800 miles away). All I got to say is I can't wait to travel with a 4 year old an a newborn by myself on the plane. :wacko:

How's everybody else tonight? :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my hcg is 

15dpo 465
24dpo 12406 

I've had constipation all week and ms yesterday I hav been up all night with constipation pains as we had Indian food last night and really nd to go :(


----------



## lch28

cheryl if you are taking pre natals they can make you constipated. colace is safe in pregnancy as are stool softeners. 

great hcg numbers


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Hun trying dried apricots first cos the pharmacy recommend tht... Got my scan on wed those numbers were making me think maybe 2 but we will see. X


----------



## lch28

thatd be awesome! did you use a doubling time calcualtor?


----------



## lch28

btw ladies if its a girl we have decided to name her Ava =]


----------



## iwantpeace

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thanks Hun trying dried apricots first cos the pharmacy recommend tht... Got my scan on wed those numbers were making me think maybe 2 but we will see. X

Those are great numbers. I think it's something like a doubling time of 43 hours which is spot on.

At 6wks4days my HCG was around 34000 and scan showed just a singleton.

FX'd you got twinnies in there, though :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Got my consultant appointment this morning. Anyone wanna go for me? :haha: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Ava's a lovely name Hun...xx


----------



## snowangel187

Dropped dd off for her first day of pre-k. She frustrated me sooo bad this weekend I was actually looking forward to it, but I started bawling when I turned into the school parking lot. It's only 3 hours.


----------



## happyface82

Ich - love the name Ava! :cloud9:

Cheryl - Looking forward to your scan!!! Do you like the idea of twins? hehe :flower:

Wiggler- good luck at your appointment! :thumbup:

Snowangel - :hugs:

I will hopefully be having an early scan next Tuesday on August 28th. I will be 6,5 weeks and hope to get to see something! I'm then going to the GP on 30th Aug the day after I fly back to London to get everything started! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Well the apointment was pretty much a waste of time, stupid MW referred me because of mental health problems I had when I was a teenager :dohh: I got in and it was quite clear he thought I would be a blabbering wreck from reading my medical history, but ARGH, that was years ago, I wish my past would just stop following me around. 

I did get a scan though which I was not expecting :happydance: It was very short on a crappy machine, but it was so lovely to see the baby again :cloud9:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/556595_475878139098548_1511668932_n.jpg x x x


----------



## happyface82

Awwww there something good always comes out!!! :cloud9:

I'm sorry your past is following you. In a way it must make things harder? :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Its horrible, when my son was little I had a HV call in a social worker and a doctor to my home to assess my mental wellbeing because on her first visit my curtains were closed (creepy neighbor kept trying to peek in) and she was so rude to me that the second visit I refused to open the door to her. Every doctors/MW/HV visit ends up with "and how are you feeling, mentally?" Urgh... It makes me want to scream.

I was depressed because I was living on a fricking bench behind some public loos most of the time, I was a teenager and was bouncing around from hostel to bloody hostel on the rare occasions a bed freed up. I am in a loving relationship now, get on with my family now and my life is completely different, I don't see why they can't see this?! x x x


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. i love it too. my fiancee came up with it!

i have my next ultrasound on August 30th. Cervical length check/gender scan!!

wiggler that happened to me once. When i was 14 i had some mental problems - my parents had just gotten divorced and i was just having a phase.. anyway my silly Mom ended up hospitalizing me and when I had Sophia and she passed away, i was crying and crying, and a social worker came in.. and said.. "considering your past you should check into a mental facility" i started flipping out and though they were going to take me away. (how could they i am an adult lol) but my fiancee went ballistic and they left. My new dr has never ever mentioned my past . another reason i am so fond of him. glad you got another scan!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a nightmare wiggler.. Yeh for scan tho...x

I'd love twins but god they wud be hard work lol... Scan on wed so hoping its good news well the way I hav felt it prob will be with the ms I'm having. Xx


----------



## happyface82

Wiggler said:


> Its horrible, when my son was little I had a HV call in a social worker and a doctor to my home to assess my mental wellbeing because on her first visit my curtains were closed (creepy neighbor kept trying to peek in) and she was so rude to me that the second visit I refused to open the door to her. Every doctors/MW/HV visit ends up with "and how are you feeling, mentally?" Urgh... It makes me want to scream.
> 
> I was depressed because I was living on a fricking bench behind some public loos most of the time, I was a teenager and was bouncing around from hostel to bloody hostel on the rare occasions a bed freed up. I am in a loving relationship now, get on with my family now and my life is completely different, I don't see why they can't see this?! x x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lch28

yay cheryl cant wait for your scan


----------



## srrhc

Sorry I have been MIA the past few days. Just processing everything but I went for another scan today and got great news. I saw my baby's heartbeat and my sac has rounded out. The doc was amazed and said he has only seen something like this one other time. We aren't out of the woods yet as it is still early but I will measure 6 weeks tomorrow. I am praise God right now. Glad to see all of you ladies are doing good and thank you to all who have sent prayers!


----------



## iwantpeace

srrhc said:


> Sorry I have been MIA the past few days. Just processing everything but I went for another scan today and got great news. I saw my baby's heartbeat and my sac has rounded out. The doc was amazed and said he has only seen something like this one other time. We aren't out of the woods yet as it is still early but I will measure 6 weeks tomorrow. I am praise God right now. Glad to see all of you ladies are doing good and thank you to all who have sent prayers!

I am so happy for you. This is just incredible news and proof that if you have faith - anything is possible.

:hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Omg srrhc that's excellent news!!! I really hope that you get out of those woods safely and this really is a miracle bean xxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

hiya just thought id pop on and say hello xx

hope your all well as can be :0) 

well after a right fanny on getting ds passport we finally have it and we are off on hols on the 30th aug till the 6th sep to the cost del sol! even though that means aiden missing his first half days and first full day at school but im sure it wont matter! there was a balls up with the booking of the hol long story short i put in wrong date lol!!

anyhoo im just sat and fancied a drink and all we had in is carlsberg red wine and champagne... and i hate the first two lol so im sat drinking champaz lol

as for baby making side of stuff my hpt are still pos but only if you really really look saying that i havnt done one for a few days so its probs gone now but we have been dtd but not using anything and not activly trying im going to coventry next month sometime to see dr quenby again but we are not in a hurry at the mo just enjoying some non baby focused time x


----------



## seaweed eater

Srrhc, that's incredible news :cloud9: so happy to hear it. Fingers crossed that heart keeps beating. :hugs:

Bump, I'm glad you guys will be off on holiday soon :hugs: have fun!!


----------



## happyface82

srrhc said:


> Sorry I have been MIA the past few days. Just processing everything but I went for another scan today and got great news. I saw my baby's heartbeat and my sac has rounded out. The doc was amazed and said he has only seen something like this one other time. We aren't out of the woods yet as it is still early but I will measure 6 weeks tomorrow. I am praise God right now. Glad to see all of you ladies are doing good and thank you to all who have sent prayers!

Thats great news!!!!!!!!! Amazing news! :cloud9:


----------



## srrhc

Thank you ladies very much.

Leinz I have another scan scheduled for August 29th to make sure baby is growing.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Love! Love! Love! Ava! :happydance: Next Thursday and you'll be finding out. :wohoo:

Cheryl: I'm loving your HCG numbers! I can't wait to see a scan pic. Maybe it's twins. I hope you are feeling better... :hugs:

SnowAngel: Yay for getting work done for your baby. I bet I might try to start the bedtime routine early without knowing it one of these days. It's easy to lose time. :) Does DD like Pre-K? Does she have any seperation anxiety? I can't stand leaving DD anywhere. I'm sure to be having a hard time with that when the time comes. :hugs: I wouldn't take a 4 yr old and an infant 1800 miles either. Can't they come visit? I'm glad my family is just 3 hours. Even then I don't plan on a visit until next summer/fall. I've been there 6 times this year... time for a break, I think. We will see. Haha!

Happyface: Yay for early scan! I also have a scan scheduled for that day. I can't wait. I just wish they gave me more! Haha! It's so exciting! :)

Wiggler: I'm sorry to hear of your past. I'm glad that you are now in a loving relationship. :hugs: I wish it would stop following. :hugs: I love that you got another scan! Oh, how I don't make it any secret that I love scans! :happydance:

Srrhc: WOW! That is very very good news! I'm so happy! Do the dates line up with O? Sounds to me like you have a forever baby. Maybe the test was wrong either the first or second time. I've heard of possiblilties with slow rising numbers but not with falling. However, Babies are miracles, anything can happen. :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bump: I'm so glad you are getting away on your trip. :) I'm also glad that you are NTNP, how wonderful. :happydance:

AFM: Wedding was beautiful. I cried! I'm really a sensitive, emotional person. I also want another wedding, but not all of that work. Tee-hee! My pregnancy symptoms of late have been achy lower stomach, uterus falling off feeling and thats about it.

I've been feeling more movements and I love putting my bump under the shower stream. Zoela does leaps and bounds of movement. :)


----------



## lch28

oh mi gosh srrhc that is just the most amazing news.. when you got that blood done had you already been on the progesterone ?? maybe that has something to do with it?? well fingers crossed hun and praying everything stays this way!!

leinz - thanks!! i love it too! YAY! i cant wait to find out. the suspense is killing me lol! happy 18 weeks!! and yay for movement.. glad the wedding was fun. i cry at weddings too lol


----------



## Wiggler

srrhc - Brilliant news!! :happydance: :happydance: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Srrhc thts great Hun so happy for u xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I have admitted defeat, got an emergency appointment with a nurse at 12.10 today, I hope they can give me something to help, I feel so so ill :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wiggler hoe ur ok. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Chest problems still, earache, headache, achey in general, sinus problems etc etc. Urgh I feel like death. I'm pretty certain I will be coming home with a prescription for all the old asthma meds I used to take and some anti-biotics :( x x x


----------



## Tawn

Srrhc, that is amazing news! I am so happy for you!

Wiggler, I really hope they can sort you out so you feel better soon!


----------



## srrhc

Wiggler you poor thing. I am so sorry. Try to get lots of rest.


----------



## lch28

feel better wiggler


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, I have to start taking asthma meds again and she said I have a pretty nasty virus annd if I'm still ill in 2 weeks I have to go back, I feel horrendous, so ill and I have been crying on and off all day because of how ill I feel :cry: 

The kids are coming home tonight I think and I'm not sure how I am going to cope with them, I miss them so so sooooo much but they are lively little things and I hurt everywhere and just want to sleep and I can't be a good mummy to them with how rubbish I feel :cry:


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> SnowAngel: Yay for getting work done for your baby. I bet I might try to start the bedtime routine early without knowing it one of these days. It's easy to lose time. :) Does DD like Pre-K? Does she have any seperation anxiety? I can't stand leaving DD anywhere. I'm sure to be having a hard time with that when the time comes. :hugs: I wouldn't take a 4 yr old and an infant 1800 miles either. Can't they come visit? I'm glad my family is just 3 hours. Even then I don't plan on a visit until next summer/fall. I've been there 6 times this year... time for a break, I think. We will see. Haha!


DD does love pre-k, tho she does seem to have a little more anxiety about school then she did when she went there for summer camp this summer. She fights getting up early every morning and hates wearing the school uniforms. It's the biggest fight to get her to wear socks and sneakers she's a Florida flip flop girl. :rofl: the school doesn't allow open toe shoes. She is a very energetic and people person girl so once we get thru this anxiety she will be on a good routine. The biggest problem I see with her school schedule tho is she'll be on vacation when I give birth. :rofl: I would have preferred her having that distraction. And allowing me a little break right before and after delivery. :haha: I've considered letting her attend the birth but dh thinks it'd be too traumatic. BUT we really don't have anybody here with us so it depends on who comes whether or not we have a sitter.


Imma banana. :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I'm sorry to hear you still feel awful. This has just been horrible. I'm glad though that you now have meds and can start to recover. As for the kids, maybe they can stay away one more night or something. Just so you can get rest. You need it! :hugs:

SnowAngel: I'm glad DD likes Pre-K. Fighting getting up is not going to end anytime soon. DD already does that if I try to get her up earlier. Haha! I still do that also. :) As for shoes and socks, I don't blame her. Lucky for me I can double tie DD's. I can't even count how many shoes we've lost. 

I also don't know what I'm going to do with DD during birth. And DH hasn't made up his mind on this either. It's definitley got to get figured out. And, it will be for us both by then. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove I can't believe how far on u are Hun its amazing. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies, the asthma meds are helping the cough a bit, its just the rest thats wearing me down.

Sorry I am not replying much, I am trying to read it all my its just not going in properly :dohh: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: You'll be here in no time. I know though the first trimester seems to go on and on and on... though. I count my blessings everyday. :)

Wiggler: No worries, hun! We are all here to support each other. I know we can't read everything. I'm glad your cough is doing better. Can't wait for you to get back to yourself. It's time to enjoy the second trimester! :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

Hi Ladies :hi:

I haven't been responding, but just wanted to let you know I am still lurking and trying to keep up to date!!

School is starting back up so I have been busy in the classroom AND this weekend my sister (who happens to be my best friend) just gave birth to her first baby!!! So, she is home now and overwhelmed and I have been staying with her trying to help as much as possible. Then when I get home I try to compensate for being away from DD. I am exhausted :sleep: But, I wouldn't have it any other way :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

aww yay congrats to your sister sevilla


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Congrats to your sister! How exciting! Make sure you are getting plenty of rest, hun. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Awww Sevilla how exciting for you and your sister. Take care if yourself and get lots of rest. 

Ladies I know cramping is normal in early pregnancy. I feel like mine gets worse during evening and night when I have more gas (sorry) and bloat. Can any of you share you stories about cramping early on? Thanks.


----------



## Leinzlove

With DD mine never stopped from day one the whole pg. It varied from AF type to dull ache. With Zoela here... its more of a come and go uterus falling off ache. 

Normal as long as you aren't seeing any blood. :hugs: Your uterus is already busy stretching. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

L, I love your new avatar pic! You look beautiful! :happydance:

Wiggler, lots of :hugs:, hope you feel better soon.

Sevilla, congrats to your sister!! :yipee: Very exciting, but don't forget to rest, remember you are pregnant too!

Srrhc, I have had cramping on and off the whole pregnancy...I had some very early on (3-4 weeks) and then around 13 weeks. And then recently. The gas pains first tri were awful. As L said, things are already stretching out. Lots of different aches and pains are normal. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

leinz i was going to compliment your avatar pic also. you look great and DD is just adorable!

srrhc - i had cramps up until 9 weeks constantly. now i have them but they come and go. it is mostly pressure because of my incompent cervix. they are normal :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

srrhc said:


> Awww Sevilla how exciting for you and your sister. Take care if yourself and get lots of rest.
> 
> Ladies I know cramping is normal in early pregnancy. I feel like mine gets worse during evening and night when I have more gas (sorry) and bloat. Can any of you share you stories about cramping early on? Thanks.

I had this too, on days where I was more constipated it was a lot worse :hugs: x x x


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. 

Had my ultrasound today. Long story short her stomach is measuring on smaller percentile it dropped from 48% to 24% in just 4 weeks. So I go back to be rechecked to make sure she doesn't have a growth restriction. Everything else looks fine. She said it could be nothing and baby is just taking her time to catch up. But they want to keep a close eye on her. I moved my follow up with OB from sept 4th til the 28th sooo hopefully I get some answers. :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Sorry to hear about the possible growth restriction, Snow. That seems like a pretty minor change for them to be worried! But I'm glad you will be monitored in case something does happen to be wrong. Mine has a small abdominal circumference too, but I guess it has always been that way so they're not as worried. But, FWIW, my doctor said they're happy for the AC to be behind the head measurements, because they like for the volume and weight to be going to baby's head.


----------



## CherylC3

Snow glad they're monitoring u Hun. X

Had my scan measuring around 6 wks and saw a heartbeat so my next scan is 5th :)


----------



## srrhc

Snow I am glad to hear everything went well I am sure baby's tummy will catch up real soon!

Cheryl so glad your scan went well! Yay!

AFM I am more than exhausted after the first day of school! Whooooo! I can't wait to go home and relax! Hope every enjoys the rest of their day!


----------



## iwantpeace

can someone tell me what 'PMA' and 'AFM' stand for please? :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## srrhc

Not sure about PMA but AFM that means as for me. Hope I am right anyway haha.


----------



## seaweed eater

PMA = positive mental attitude :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm sorry to here tummy is measuring small. I'm glad they are monitoring in case a problem should arise. Could the tech be off. I didn't think they could tell you anything. :hugs:

Cheryl: That is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you! :)

Srrhc: Yay for being done with your first day of school. :) It'll get better when you leave the first trimester. :hugs:

AFM: Thanks everyone for your lovely compliments on my advatar. :) Also... Can you believe its now been 100 days...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1334466000z5z1336971600z0.png


----------



## lch28

snowangel glad they are going to monitor it hun..

cheryl that is great!


----------



## snowangel187

This ultrasound place is a little different after ur u/s you meet with a nurse practitioner and talk about it. So it wasn't the tech thy said anything. But I meet with my dr on tuesday to discuss if he thinks there's a real problem or if it's a dating issue. Etc.


----------



## iwantpeace

seaweed eater said:


> PMA = positive mental attitude :)

Goodness, can someone send some positive mental attitude dust my way? :blush:

I have a question for any ladies who have been on progesterone. I was put on it at 7wk3d as a precaution after a small bleed. I've noticed that my mood has taken a huge nose-dive since. Like really badly. I'm usually quite an anxious person but this is a whole other ball park. I actually feel depressed. I was on 2x 100mg inserted vaginally at night and just yesterday my therapist (dr) told me to drop to 1x100mg because of my mood. My OB is out of town until wednesday of next week (when I see her) but I would just like to know if any other ladies have experienced mood problems whilst taking progesterone?

I've done research and women are taken off anywhere between 9-12 weeks as that's when the placenta starts to take over and no amount of supplements could help produce the amount needed by the placenta. I'm confident i'll be ok on just one... but I guess just looking for some reassurance that i'm not the only one who feels a bit 'off' on the stuff.

:hugs: :hugs::hugs:

snowangel - glad you're being monitored and will keep you and your LO in my daily prayer :hugs:


----------



## lch28

im not sure if its the progesterone.. but i been much much more moody/bitchy/emotional then i was with Sophia.


----------



## srrhc

I am on progrsteone and I notice my mood change too. I feel terrible about it. I am normally a very patient and calm person but on this I have noticed that things get on my nerves and I am not as patient. I have to constantly remind myself to be more patient about things and not get upset over little things. Some days aren't has bad thought. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## happyface82

Snow- I hope the measuring small doesn't mean anything. I had growth restriction problems last time and its very stressful :hugs: Its good they'll be monitoring you! 

I have a scan date :happydance: Tuesday 28th August at 1900. I'll be 6+4 and I hope I get to see something! :cloud9:

I've been feeling really nauseous like my last pregnancy so I'm hoping thats a good sign!


----------



## iwantpeace

srrhc said:


> I am on progrsteone and I notice my mood change too. I feel terrible about it. I am normally a very patient and calm person but on this I have noticed that things get on my nerves and I am not as patient. I have to constantly remind myself to be more patient about things and not get upset over little things. Some days aren't has bad thought. Hope it gets better for you.

Thanks so much for the message srrhc. It's reassuring to know i'm not the only one having a bit of a wacko ride on these things :wacko:

Hoping when I see my OB next week she'll let me come off of them. I'll be 10 wks and at that point the placenta should be producing enough. I know lots of women stay on them until the 12 week mark - but I think that's mostly a precaution and for reassurance.

Hope things get better for you too :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Between the added stress and me running around non stop today I have major pains and my feet are killing me. :cry: hoping dd doesn't fight me much when it's time for bed. I just want to try to relax and hopefully the pain stops. Dh is having surgery tomorrow so I certainly can't be laid up in the hospital too. :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

apparently im selfish fe grieving ybabies as there are ppl worse off than me blah blah blah!! why dont pp get it itseven pl who have lost babies!!! am i being selfish????


----------



## Bumpblues82

i had a lass tellig me that i should be geatful i have a son thats living with me as hers was taken off her for "no" reason (tbf there must be a reason) and that i was selfish foe still grieving my babies!


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies!!

Sorry been away on vacation- just getting back. Hope everyone is doing well :)
I have A LOT to catch up on :haha:
Also need to update my appointment/scan dates with Leinz :o


----------



## Tawn

Snowangel, :hugs: how are you feeling now hun? Any better?

Bump, you have every right to grieve your angels. Even if you have your DS, that doesn't mean you didn't lose your other children!

Nessah, I said it on the other thread but I'll say it here too "welcome back!"

AFM, my blood work came back today and doctor just called with the results.

My hcg on Friday (at 16dpo) was 325
My hcg yesterday (at 22dpo) was 3865

That is a doubling time of 39.75 hours, and gives me some real hope that this baby isn't ectopic! Doctor is going to try and arrange my scan for some time next week, he asked if I wanted more bloods done first but frankly I don't want to stress over more blood results, I just want to move onto the scan and then breathe easy! Fx'd he arranges it for next Friday, a week from today!


----------



## Mrskg

cheryl so glad your scan went well x

bumpblues i dont think the grieving ever stops completely :hugs:

leinz i have my 20 week scan on 4th oct x


----------



## snowangel187

Tawn- the pains seem to have stopped. I did go into a store after dropping dh off at the hospital for his surgery and dd off at school. And it started up again after a few minutes of walking. So I came home and laid down til it was time to get dd from school. Now I'm just waiting for the hospital to call saying dh has made it out of surgery. He's been there going on 5 hours so I'm starting to get a little concerned. :(


----------



## Tawn

Awww snow, you are having the rough end of it right now hun :hugs: I hope you feel better and that DH gets out of his surgery soon to ease your worry!


----------



## iwantpeace

You are in my thoughts snowangel :hugs:

I'm sure everything will go well with DH and keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## CherylC3

Aw snow angel :hugs: babe hope ur ok. Xx


----------



## snowangel187

Dh is home now. He was sitting in recovery for three hours. He doesn't like waking up from anesthesia :haha: and it took them an hour to get him his discharge papers before they called me to pick him up! Thanks for the thoughts ladies. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

snowangel glad the surgery went well. 

bump thats really terrible of your friend to say to you..

well. im in a terrible mood. i got laid off yesterday as did 8 other employees.


----------



## CherylC3

As Ich thts rubbish will u look for another job Hun?xx


----------



## Wiggler

Just popping in quick to say hi!

I'm still ill and feeling like crap :(


----------



## Krippy

Ich...Sorry to hear you lost your job. What a nightmare to search for a job now! GL hun!

Glad you hubby is doing well Snow! :)

V-Day Bump for you ladies. Don't mind my underwear!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120824-00027.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## srrhc

Ich I am so sorry about what happened at work! Will you search for something else? 

Snow I am so glad you have hubby back at home from surgery. Sorry you had to worry with it taking a while. That is never fun. 

Bump you should grieve in a way that you feel. Don't let anyone tell you different. 

Kipper love the bump shot. 

Hope I didn't leave anyone out. 

I am so thrilled it is Friday. I am wore out from the first week of school. Today was the best day yet though. The students were really great today. Just a few more days until my next scan. I sure pray baby has grown! 

Does anyone have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## lch28

i am going to look for another job.. its going to be rough though.. being pregnant and all. ill figure it out.. not even gonna stress now.. 

srrhc good luck for scan..

tomorrow we are going on vaca!! YAYY


----------



## sevilla24

Hi Ladies

Krippy - super cute bump - YAY for V-Day!!!!!! :happydance:

ich - my heart goes out to you - good luck on the search and keep us posted :hugs: 

srrhc - glad your kiddos are being good for you, mine come on Tuesday... I usually have a glass of wine or two the night before to calm my nerves and I can't do that this year EEEK :dohh:

** So, I am FINALLY in my 3rd trimester!!!! :happydance: But I have noticed that every week my ticker keeps saying the baby is the size of an eggplant. UGH I am ready for a new fruit or vegetable!!!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## srrhc

Awe maybe you could do the welched pretend wine sevilla haha. How did people react to your belly at school of did they already know?


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. not sure how this search is going to go. Im really confused as to if i should tell a new employer i am pregnant right away.. or wait till my benefits kick in.. or wait till its completely obvious .. that will be awkward "hey by the way im 6 months pregnant" My fiancee says not to get another job.. but he and i both know we can't really afford that...


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I've been here twice in 2 days trying to post. However, family has interupted and just earlier tonight my sister who kept me occupied with a 2 hr. phone conversation. Haha! 

Snow: Please try not to worry to much. I know its harder said than done. However, no offense to all nurses. But, I have a hard time trusting them. I would wait and see what the Dr. has to say. I hope your pains have went away. I'm also thinking of DH and praying for his fast recovery. They are right when they say when it rains it poors. I'm thinking of you, hun.

iwantpeace: I don't know much about progesterone. I do know the placenta does start taking over around 9 weeks. Also, I was very emotional/depressed in the first trimester and I wasn't on any progesterone. I hope you get to feeling better. :hugs:

Bump: I hate how people act like that. However, its a way of life and there will always be people like that. Even in aspects without loss. Ex: My daughter born with birth defects got compared to a baby with colic. My sister cringes taking her children for shots, doesn't phase me... I cringed with DD on life support in the PICU for 7 days when she was 2 months old. Its all about what you've been through. I still don't say that to her, I just show my support about her having trouble with shots. Just ignore them. We all grieve differently... And thats okay. :hugs: 

Sevilla: Happy 3rd trimester! :wohoo: Just love that! How is the school year going? How much leave and when do you plan on going?

Krippy: I love your bump! It is sooooo cute! :) Happy Vday! :wohoo:

Srrhc: Tuesday is coming! I'm glad you first week of school is over. Make sure to get lots of rest this weekend. :hugs:

Anyone I forgot: Definitley not intended. DH had 2 days off, so time limited there. Now, I'm busy getting closets cleaned out. I also need to go through all my baby things from DD to get a list of what I'll need and want for Zoela. I plan on Co sleeping, breastfeeding and babywearing. However, I'm NOT doing cloth diapers. I have cases left from DD, but could use some newborn. I know I have over 20 weeks to go. But that isn't long at all, considering Holidays, anniversary, DH's bday. Etc.

I hate seeing Summer go... But, I love fall the best. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: Those tickers are messed up. You will be a papaya for 3 weeks, and then an eggplant for 3 weeks. Should be almost through them. (They are all messed up from that site with the fruit and veggie tickers.) Most drop them from signatures at that time. However, I've decided to keep them in the thread anyways.

SEAWEED: OMG! S! You are a WATERMELON! How are you feeling? Any discomfort? WOW, just days away from FULL TERM! :wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

What baby carrier are you getting? I have a Close Parent carrier and a Rose and Rebellion, I still wear Bethany now :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Still looking into it, Wiggler. Any suggestions? Had a carrier with DD, however, we couldn't use it for along time. It was reccommended baby be 9lbs and DD didn't weigh that until 4 months.


----------



## Wiggler

A stretchy type wrap is good for little babies, or an ergo with an infant insert, my R&R is simalar to an Ergo and its so comfy, especially once she was big enough to go on my back. 

This was taken in May

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/576641_436236063062756_23526940_n.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Went back looking at Ultrasound pics and doing my predictions based on skull theory.

Mrskg: :pink:
NeeSAH: :pink:
Wiggler: :blue:
Krippy: :pink:

Can't wait to see more pics. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, Wiggler! Love the looks of that. What is the pounds on it? Mine I have is simular to that but worn just on the front. I was worried she'd go through the leg holes.


----------



## Wiggler

It goes up to 20kg so about 44ish lbs :) its brilliant, I'll wear baby in my stretchy for a few months then onto that carrier on the front, then when baby is about 6-8 months they will go onto the back. This is a better pic of it on my lovely OH:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/481151_436236339729395_659328858_n.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry the pics are huge :dohh: I am just yoinking them off my FB :) x x x


----------



## srrhc

Awww those pictures are so cute! 

Well I woke up early this morning to my dog being sick again. So much for sleeping in haha! Oh well she can't help it. DH cleaned out her kennel and we gave her some medicine. She is still having some discomfort so we are taking turns watching her. I am going to see if my dad can come over later and help give her a bath 

Other than that I have been having all kinds of werd dreams lately and boy do they feel real. A few of then were funny and neat dreams but I had a few scary ones that I was very glad to wake up from. 

Leinz my appointment is actually Wednesday haha! Jut one more day from tuesday. Was really suppose to be Monday but my doc won't be there and he likes to do the ultrasounds himself. I have been feeling up and down lately. I keep reminding myself to leave all my worries with God. I think we all have our better days though right. 

Well I hope everyone enjoys there Saturday. Hopefully my little piper will god back to normal and me and DH can enjoy our Saturday.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinz - thanks so much for the invite to this group! It's exciting to be able to graduate from TTC. I'm still cautiously optimistic tho, given my prior CP and health problems. I have my first prenatal doc visit on Tuesday. I assume they'll just confirm the pregnancy (dipstick? blood?) and than make another appt for a more indepth visit. Maybe. Is it wrong that I want to lie about 'irregular periods' so I can get an early scan? :)

Hope you ladies are all doing great - at all spectrums of the pregnancy fruit list I see! What great advice you will all be.

Take care everyone, and thanks for having me!
Natalie


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks hon! Technically 37 weeks is full term according to most people...so I am there :) don't expect baby for a couple weeks at least though!

I've been feeling really good. A little more discomfort from baby dropping, but nothing major. And more frequent contractions, which just makes me excited!!

I'm sorry I haven't been updating as much. Definitely thinking of you, L, and of all of you lovely ladies :hugs: just trying to make the most of these last days before everything changes! Which means working more, and also spending time with DH and with friends. Oh, and sleeping. :p


----------



## Krippy

Get lots of rest Seaweed! We understand...Can't wait to meet your little man!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Handsome OH! And I do love the carrier... Thats the one I want. :) So, I should go for the stretchy shawl type for younger baby?

Srrhc: I knew that about the appt. I don't know where my brain has been lately. I can't wait for Wednesday to get here though... I also have the vivid dreams, even now. :)

Seaweed: I'm so excited! You'll be meeting baby super soon. I was thinking 38 weeks for some reason. I definitley would also be spending these last quiet days. I can't believe you are still working. :hugs: I agree with Krippy, get some rest. :)


----------



## Wiggler

This is the one I have for ickle babies. nicked the pic off google:



mine is a nicer colour though, with a pattern on the front x x x


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhhh seaweed eater, I am so excited for you hun!!!! How amazing you are so close to meeting your little man! Rest up hun!!

Congrats on your bfp baby hopes!

Srrhc, praying for you for Wednesday! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I want this one for little baby. What do you think?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Born-Infant-Baby-Toddler-Native-Cradle-Pouch-Ring-Sling-Carrier-Kid-Wrap-Bag-/280910052834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41678b3de2

I like the carriers you have shown me. Which one is R&R? I looked up Ergo's and those are out of my budget a bit. 

Babyhopes: Congratulations! Good to see you here! Come on Tuesday. :wohoo:

Tawn: Happy 6 weeks! :wohoo:


----------



## sevilla24

Seaweed - I had DD at 37 weeks 5 days... and she was 7lbs 5oz and full term / healthy!!! Can't wait for your little man to arrive!!!

We had the ergo and baby bjorn for our carriers... liked them both. I think you can make-do or get used to whatever you end up having :) Wiggler - love the pictures :)


----------



## srrhc

Welcome baby hopes! Sometimes an early scan can be good or not so good. My experience wasn't that good. It was too early I guess and I was expecting more so I had a whole week of worry but the next one was much better and I saw a heartbeat. But no all women are like me. Some have great early scans.


----------



## srrhc

Tawn thank you and happy 6 weeks!!! 

Seaweed you are so close! I can't even imagine how exciting that must be to be so close to holding your baby in your arms!


----------



## srrhc

Also babyhopes I love your April munchkin signature. I have always referred to my little bean as a munchkin too!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies. It's an exciting time. I'm not in any hurry as long as he comes in time to avoid an induction. 39 weeks would be about right. :)

Funny about all the "munchkin" babies in this thread. We have always called ours Munchkin, and I'll probably keep referring to him that way on BnB after he's born :thumbup:

I like the baby carrier discussion. So far we have a stretchy one. Will probably look into getting a more structured one for later secondhand, since there seems to be a good market for those around here.


----------



## babyfeva

seaweed eater- I'm so excited that your day is getting closer. Enjoy your time with family and friends and of course, sleep/rest. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome baby hopes. Cx

Seeweed eater I'm s excited for u Hun. Xx


----------



## snowangel187

Sooo Im a little concerned I've been having contractions. :cry: I never had any with dd before I was induced. And not quite sure what the difference is between Braxton hicks and real contractions. If I lay down I get nothing but when I'm up moving around for more then a half hour it starts and doesn't stop til I lay down. Not sure I'll make it til Tuesday before I go to the dr. :(


----------



## happyface82

Welcome babyhopes! :flower:

Can't wait for my scan on Tuesday!!! I just want to see all is ok. Though my MS is sooo bad it has to be good news! :flower:


----------



## happyface82

snowangel187 said:


> Sooo Im a little concerned I've been having contractions. :cry: I never had any with dd before I was induced. And not quite sure what the difference is between Braxton hicks and real contractions. If I lay down I get nothing but when I'm up moving around for more then a half hour it starts and doesn't stop til I lay down. Not sure I'll make it til Tuesday before I go to the dr. :(

mmm that is confusing. I think they say that braxton hicks are supposed to stop once you move around and that's how you know they are not dealt contractions. Maybe you can call and ask just to make sure? Its better than worry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lch28

seaweed so excited for you hun..

snow are they certain time apart etc? can you call your dr


----------



## srrhc

Snow I am sorry. I haven't been thru either before so I have no idea. I would say contact your doctor. Hope it is nothing. I will be thinking of you. 

Okay so I have had a few days I spotting and my doctor said everything is still normal but I had a pretty heavy bleed last night. I had a few cramps but now I don't have any. I still have some bleeding. I don't want to go to hospital because if I am going to miscarry there is nothing they can do. My next appointment is Wednesday but I think I will just give my doc a call Monday morning and let him know what is going on. I still have all my o
Pregnancy symptoms and was so nauaeous last night I almost threw up. I know some woman miscarry and still have symptoms so. I just pray everything is ok but I'd not I defiantly won't give up.


----------



## iwantpeace

Snow, can you go to your nearest hospital to be checked out. I know in Canada after 20 weeks if you have any problems you go straight to the maternity ward at the hospital. Better for you to be put on a monitor and checked out so that you can be reassured? 

srrhc - I will keep you in my prayers.

Snow- will keep you in my prayers as well, but please go to your hospital and get checked out.


----------



## seaweed eater

Snow, it sounds like it is probably normal since they are only there when you are moving around, but you should go in ASAP and make sure! It is early on for you to be having so many of those. There is a LOT they can do with PTL if that's what it is and you catch it early. :hugs:

Srrhc, staying hopeful for you hon, please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

Snow - with both pregnancies I have "suffered" from pretty severe braxton hicks... I HATE THEM. Basically, my stomach gets SUPER tight and it is SUPER uncomfortable. Usually resulting in pressing on my bladder and sends me straight to the toilet. I get them multiple times in an hour.. every. single. day.:growlmad: Anyway, the biggest difference between BH contractions and the real deal is that BH doesn't have that "period, crampy" feel to it. It's just tight and uncomfortable. Are you having any pain? Like period cramping? I agree with the other gals, get it checked out if you are concerned, why worry yourself??? Just wanted to see if I could help you out with my experience.

srrhc - it is best to stay positive, which it sounds like you are doing :) Has the bleeding gone down at all? maybe it will go away by tomorrow when you call the doctor. I had a friend bleed throughout her first trimester and still had a healthy baby at the end. My prayers are with you!!! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw snow I'd call the hospital just to be on the safe side. Cx

Srrhc hoping ur bubs is still ok Hun... Are u still bleeding??xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Definitley get checked out. It is early for Braxton hicks. :hugs: and thoughts are with you.

Srrhc: I'm sorry this being a crazy first trimester. :hugs: Definitley call the Dr. on Monday and let them know. Also... Please don't give up hope. Put up your feet and rest. Thats my Dr.'s prescription for bleeding in early pg. Prayers and thoughts with you. :hugs:

AFM: Hanging out with the guys fantasy football drafting. DD is with her grandparents. She didn't even cry when I put her in her car seat. :) Thats a first.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw she probably knos she gets spoiled at grans house lol..xx


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich*: Sorry to hear about the job....I know it's hard finding one while pregnant, but I am praying things work out.

*Krippy*: Beautiful bump!!!

*Bump*: :hugs: hun

*Leinz*: :haha: You are the second person to predict :pink: With all these MS, I dunno :D


Still reading to catch up...will be back shortly!


----------



## nesSAH

*Seaweed*: Anytime now... get lots of sleep & rest. Hint: I did a prenatal massage at 37 weeks and my DD came 3 days later :D at 6lbs 2 Oz!

*Baby Hopes*: Congrats and welcome :dance:

*Wiggler*: cute pics!


----------



## nesSAH

*snowangel*: I don't think I had braxton hicks with my first, did you? You should def. go in if you keep feeling uncomfortable.

*srrhc*: :hugs: I hope everything is ok. Hope you get an earlier appointment. Just stay positive.


----------



## sevilla24

Ugh, hate to discuss "bathroom issues" but I am in DESPERATE need of help.... any one else been suffering constipation with their pregnancy??? :shrug: I never have before, and this is brutal. And tomorrow is my first day of school with students, and I am so nervous about being in pain or having to run to the bathroom!!!!

Honestly, I even tried some of my daughter's pureed prunes and apple juice.... :blush:

srrhc - hope the bleeding has stopped and all is well!!

snow - any more contractions?


----------



## srrhc

Hey everyone. I will update a bit more on Wednesday after my appointment. Today has just been a bit emotional. I will also catch up on my reading. Hope everyone is having a great day. Sevilla good luck on your first day and I pray you won't have any tinny problems.


----------



## seaweed eater

Srrhc -- just sending :hugs:

Sevilla, sorry, I have been fortunate not to have a lot of issues with that, but I know it's very common! I hope it gets better soon for you. Have you tried taking probiotics? I found that those helped some with trapped gas first trimester.


----------



## Leinzlove

Here is this weeks appointments. :wohoo: Krippy how did your Scan go today? 

Srrhc: Continued thoughts and prayers your way. :hugs:

*Aug. 27- Krippy (Growth Scan)*
*Aug. 28- Leinzlove (20w Scan)*
*Aug. 28- Happyface82 (Scan)*
*Aug. 28- SnowAngel (OB Appt.)*
*Aug. 28- Babyhopes (OB Appt.)*
*Aug. 29- iwantpeace (OB Appt.)*
*Aug. 29- Srrhc (Scan)*
*Aug. 30- Seaweed Eater (Dr. Appt./NST)*
*Aug. 30- Ich28 (Cervical Length/ Gender Scan  or )*
*Aug. 30- Happyface82 (GP)*


----------



## snowangel187

I've been trying to take it easy and survive the hurricane. :haha: I swear it would have been better to take a boat to the store today rather then the truck. All the roads were flooded. Anyways. My dr appt is first thing in the morning. I'm hoping the dr doesn't just blow me off and actually listens to my concerns. I'll update y'all tomorrow, assuming we have Internet. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Be safe! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

snow let us know honey..

srrhc sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - How was your Dr appt? Tell me everything!
Leinz - 20 week scan!? So exciting! Post pics!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes - How was your Dr appt? Tell me everything!
> Leinz - 20 week scan!? So exciting! Post pics!

Hey Torres - so good to see you here! 
The appt was good, just with my GP, not OB. I'll be followed here (still sitting in waiting room for bloods). We did the million question survey (my doc had it all electronic!), full physical, pap, height (I've grown??), weight, BP. Everything looks good so far. My BP is low, but better that than high. She has already referred me to the lady that will be my OB. She usually deals with high risk at the hospital nearby. I'm told I'm not high risk, but that the keener eye on my progress will be a good thing given all my other health probs. I may get transferred to her care sooner if she has room. Exciting stuff going on!


----------



## Torres

So exciting!!!! Even though you are not high risk, it is fantastic to deal with an OB that deals with high risk. That way if (heaven forbid) you have any complications, you know you are in great hands! Did your Dr. tell you when the OB normally sees patients (what week I mean). Were you able to get her to send you for an early scan?
Low BP in early pregnancy is normal. Yours may also be a bit lower because you are a runner, as runners tend to have a lower BP than average. My BP averages in the 90's over 50's, and my Dr is okay with that. Just watch out, the lower the BP, the more chance of dizziness!


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know what to think. The tech was a major B****! I arrived for my appt. a few minutes early, waited over 20 minutes for them to collect my insurance information. I then went back to the ultrasound waiting room. There I was told... Why are you 30 minutes late? I was like "I've been here waiting to pay." She said "Okay".

Then the ultrasound tech came in. She began the ultrasound, took 3 measurements one was 18w2d, 18w3d and 18w6d. (With O I'd be 18w3d). Anyways, the tech started complaining about how my Dr. shouldn't have sent me over so early. That they don't normally do ultrasounds until patient is 21-23 weeks. I told her I came for DD at 19w2d and we saw everything just fine. She said I probably gained more weight since then.

Zoela wouldn't untuck her legs. But, the tech said it didn't matter. Gender can't be predicted before 20 weeks. She is such a riot. I was so worried something was wrong with Zoela. And I still am a bit. I can't believe this ultrasound is worrying me so. Zoela had a nice strong heartbeat 148bpm. 

The tech said I was to early for a proper anamoly ultrasound. She said she couldn't see kidneys or brain. So, I'll have to see what my Dr. says on Tuesday. He'll be scheduling another gender ultrasound.

I got 4 pictures. One is so blurry I don't even know what it is. The other 1 is of face and body. Then two are 3D of baby, not the greatest but its my Zoela. One of the 3D pictures worries me because it looks like Zoela has a chin far back, like Chloe did.


----------



## Torres

Oh my goodness Leinz! Is there someone you can complain to!? What a wretched b*tch! I don't think I could have kept my mouth shut. Like it's your fault that your Dr sent you early! Wow, I'm so sorry that you had such a bad experience. One good thing though, you got to see your Zoela today, hear her wonderful heartbeat, and you'll get to see her again in a couple weeks!
Did the tech say anything about her chin? Is that something that is genetic? Did Chloe have to have surgery?


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know what to think. DD was born with Pierre Robin Sequence. Genetics turned up nothing... Our odds of one child was 1-800,000 with it. Our increased risk this time was 5-7%. Trying not to worry about that yet, though. Ultrasound pictures can be hard to read and I googled some... and lots of babies have the same chin on that gestation picture. I'll take it and ask my Dr. if he finds it unusual next Tuesday.

On another note Zoela weighs 9oz. That is right on for 19 weeks. I can't believe this ultrasound is the one leaving me confused and worried.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I'd complain and ask for a rescan xx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: leinzlove xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: How frustrating and disappointing, I'm sorry the tech was so uncooperative! :grr: I really wouldn't read too much into the 3D pictures, those always have a lot of distortion and it's hard to see what's going on. I hope you get a rescan soon, but in any case I hate that you have to spend this time let down and worried. :growlmad:


----------



## nesSAH

*Snow*: Praying for your safety out there

*Leinz*: That's so not right. Was this a private scan? The Tech must have been having a horrible day, but so unprofessional to take it out on you- also, you can tell gender as early as 14 weeks- not sure what rubbish she's talking. 
Hope you get a nicer tech next time & sorry she wasted your time!


----------



## nesSAH

Dates;
*Sept. 13th* - Ob/Gyn appointment
*Sept. 27th* - 19-20 week Ultrasound

Just found out DH tore my U/S requisition slip while cleaning up my desk... arrgh! I had to call them again to find out my dates. Now I need to beg my Ob/gyn for another one :(


----------



## nesSAH

Ladies expecting #2: When did you start to feel baby??

Good luck to all the appointments/scans this week- can't wait to hear updates and see pics :dance:


----------



## lch28

neSSAH around 14 weeks i started feeling flutters. Only once in a while

leinz i feel awful reading about your u/s.. im so sorry it was not a good experience. id absolutely complain, get a new scan, and request a different u/s tech. I dont know much about Pierre Robin Sequence but did DD need surgery/have any medical problems? So sorry honey


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies for your support. I'm sure my Dr. will want a rescan. The tech said he would. But, who knows about her. She couldn't see kidneys or brain. However, she did say that they only make sure those organs are there. But really? 

Thread I wrote about experience with DD.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...rome-birth-defects-cleft-palate-my-story.html


----------



## lch28

i hope next time is a better experience hun.. good thing you'll have your private scan , that will be amazing. when is it again?

i am going to read your thread now :hugs:

afm -- really down about losing my job. feel awful for my fiancee because he keeps telling me not to worry but i can tell by his face he is worried =[ he used to make twice as much as he does but then got injured. now i dont have health insurance either.. unless we go to city hall and get married which im not doing. my doctor said hell still see me and hell either make it charity or once i get health ins he can just send bills to them. but this really makes things so stressful for me.. =[


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, I'm so sorry, I have had some insurance-related issues this year too and I know it just adds a million times to the stress. :hugs: I'm glad your doctor is still supportive, though. Hang in there...things will get better.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! I'll have a private scan on Nov. 19. However, I'll get another at 20w. Probably in like 4 weeks. I'll see my OB on Tuesday and I'm sure he isn't going to be happy, either. I didn't order my scan he did. This was my OB scheduled 20w scan at the hospital! The private scan was a much better experience at 14+4 and baby weighed only 3oz at that time, now she weighs 9oz.

Ich: I'm glad your Dr. is understanding. I'm glad you got out of there, you don't need the added stress. Everything will be ok. Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## lch28

leinz i read your story.. honey im so sorry you had to go through that and so, so glad that Chloe is okay. She is absolutely beautiful =] so they can not tell that the baby has the disorder from an ultrasound?

the only problem is the ultrasounds. plus i need so many of them. for my one at 16 and 20 weeks we have to pay 750 for each.. OH was going to put it on his credit card, then my lovely brother gave me a big chunk of money to keep me going for a while. Told him id pay him back and he refused.


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyhopes: I'm glad your appt. went well. Your BP could've been a little low from any number of things. I'm so excited for all the exciting stuff you have going on. :)

Snow: Can't wait to hear how well your appt. went. :hugs:

Happyface: How was your first scan? Can't wait to hear good news. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm glad you have a sweetheart of a brother. :) Yay, for your upcoming scan. :)

They normally can't tell from a ultrasound. The only testing that can is the amnio. But, we've undergone genetic testing and our increased risk is so low, it doesn't warrant it. I'll post the picture later. But, I'm more sure that I'm not seeing anything, probably like S has said 3D disortion.


----------



## lch28

im sure that its just because of the 3D too.. but i understand your worry.. im sure your OB will ease your mind.


----------



## happyface82

Leinz- I'm sorry the scan didn't go as well. I'm angry for you!!! Secretly excited though you'll get to see Zoella soon again! :baby:

All went well! Saw our little peanut!!! Measured perfectly for my dates which is a relief as last time everything was messed up from the start, so I hope this is a good sign for the future of this pregnancy! Doctor was very happy with everything, he wouldn't find anything wrong. And we heard the heartbeat!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I was given 1 pic so will get a picture of it tomorrow once I'm in London and post it! You can't see much but its my peanut! I'm in love all over again! :kiss:


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies dr has put me on bed rest. And as far as baby's stomach measuring small he basically told me its all in Gods hands and all I can do is eat and rest. It could end up being nothing or it could be that she will stop growing and I miscarry with a whole range of things in between. So it's a wait and see til my next ultrasound Sept 19th. 

Anybody have any experiences with being told the baby's stomach is measuring small?


----------



## lch28

oh snow, im sorry =[ are you on bed rest due to contractions? did you get a cervical check? i have no experience with the baby's tummy measuring small . maybe if you post in gestational complications you will get some feed back? sending lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm so sorry, Snow. :hugs: I really hope it is nothing. I bet that is the most probable outcome, too! Complications are scary but so rare after first tri. Munchkin's stomach has been on the smaller side but not enough that anyone was worried about it. Do you know what percentile yours was?


----------



## snowangel187

4 weeks ago it was 48% then it dropped to 24%. And it's only the stomach measuring behind. They're concerned with the drop. 

Contractions haven't been confirmed. But he wants me on strict bed rest for now because the pain is when I'm up. He said to go to the er when/if I get more pains so they can test them.


----------



## srrhc

Snow: Hun I am so sorry about your bed rest! Im sure baby is just taking its time and on your next scan everything will be fine. Take care of yourself. I am sending lots and lots of hugs! 

Leinz I am so so sorry about your appointment. You were so looking forward to this and then to have it not be a good experience is just so disappointing. The next one will be much better. Sorry I don't know much about 3D since I have never had one but they do look a little different sometimes. 

Ich I am so happy you have a sweet brother. I am praying that your worries will be taken away and you can enjoy your pregnancy the way you deserve too. 

I feel like I have left someone out so I may need to reread. I have a terrible memory. 
Sevilla how was your first day of school? 

Afm today was about the same. Not as much bleeding and not as many cramps. Boobs still ache and are sensitive. I have a sickish feeling on and off all day. Not real nausea but just a sickish feeling. Also my legs are cramping more now that the evening is coming. Not sure if that is normal or not. 

Happy face I am glad that your appointment went well. Yay! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone.


----------



## sevilla24

nesSAH said:


> Ladies expecting #2: When did you start to feel baby??
> 
> Good luck to all the appointments/scans this week- can't wait to hear updates and see pics :dance:

Not until 20 + weeks... HOWEVER I have an anterior placenta this time around :growlmad:


----------



## sevilla24

Snow and Ich.... Hugs to both you ladies :hugs:

Snow - I was on bed rest with DD so feel free to complain to me, I can relate to the boredom you might start feeling soon :winkwink:

srrhc - thinking about you and your appointment tomorrow!!! :flower:

Leinz - maybe this is a blessing in disguise, because maybe you will get an extra ultrasound out of this when your dr hears what happened!? :shrug:

My first day with students went great, but MAN is it exhausting... it is tiring being a teacher in general, but add in being pregnant and YIKES. It's 7:15 pm right now, DD is in bed and lunches are all made for tomorrow... I am thinking I might have to skip the teen mom finale tonight and watch it this weekend, I am poooped!!! :sleep:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm sorry you are going through this. I can't imagine how hard bed rest would be with DD. :hugs: May the stomach start growing at a faster rate. :hugs: 

Srrhc: I'd hope to have heard that the bleeding stopped. I'm sorry you are going through this. I still hold much hope that this is just one big scare. All my :hugs:!

Sevilla: I bet working would be exhausting. I hope you can take some extra time and put your feet up a bit. Won't be long before you'll be meeting baby! :)

NeeSAH: I'll update your appointments tomorrow. 

AFM: Pictures of my sweet Zoela! :) (19+2)

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6028.jpg
This is the one that I was thinking she had a small jaw.
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6036.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6027.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Hey snow hope ur ok... Just rest up Hun and I'm sure everything will be ok. X

Srrhc gd luck with ur appointment Hun..cx

Ich I'm so sorry about ur job Hun...x

Hope all u other ladies are well...xxx


----------



## lch28

leinz beautiful scans!!

ultrasound tomorrow yay!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Yay for tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

:happydance: i cant wait. im still totally thinking boy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm guessing you are team :pink:! However, I'm awful with predicitions so its probably team :blue:. I hope baby cooperates tomorrow so you can find out. Have a little juice before you go in. :)


----------



## happyface82

Snow - I had similar issues last pregnancy with K. Her growth dropped 50% from 1 scan to another and the doppler scan showed the placenta wasn't working well. She still put on weight though, they just checked me more often and all went well in the end. She was every now and then catching up on her weight. Every time we thought she is not growing any more and preparing for a super early delivery she would surprise us the week after. I really hope you have some better news soon!! I know how stressful it is! :hugs:

Good luck Ich!!! How exciting!!! :happydance:

Leinz- love the pics!!! Soo precious! :cloud9:

Here are my pics of little peanut. You can't see much but hey ho! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20120829_100644.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5









20120829_100638.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwww... HappyDance! So cute! :) Just love those pics of bean. Thats what DD looked like when I had my first scan.


----------



## lch28

awww love your scan pics.

hmm i only have OJ. will that work lol?? at my 20 week with Sophia she was sleeping. they tried everything.. jumping around.. juice. she would not budge! they asekd what i ate before and i said a bagel. they said the carbs put her to bed


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah OJ should be great! I've never heard of carbs putting a baby to sleep. Weird.


----------



## lch28

i know. i thought it was weird too. now im super paranoid about what to eat before my u/s lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

Apple Juice worked for my 14+4 scan. I wish I had drank some this time. But, I couldn't handle anymore liquid and I had to pee so bad. However, that is definitley why I probably had a bad ultrasound. Zoela was asleep.


----------



## snowangel187

I called to set up my appt for the 3d/4d ultrasound for this weekend which I've decided to do earlier then I had wanted. But considering everything I don't want to miss the chance to have it done. The instructions they gave me were to increase my fluid intake 2-3 days before u/s and to not eat a heavy meal 3-4 hours before ultrasound only a light snack. And to drink a glass of juice a half hour before. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

snowangel187 said:


> I called to set up my appt for the 3d/4d ultrasound for this weekend which I've decided to do earlier then I had wanted. But considering everything I don't want to miss the chance to have it done. The instructions they gave me were to increase my fluid intake 2-3 days before u/s and to not eat a heavy meal 3-4 hours before ultrasound only a light snack. And to drink a glass of juice a half hour before. :thumbup:

Thats what I was told also for my early scan. :)


----------



## srrhc

Happy I just love you pics. That is also pretty much what mine looked like too. 

Leinz baby zoela is too cute! I love her hand position. Thank you for sharing. 

Afm. The doc confirmed my miscarriage today and was so nice and caring. We talked in his office for while afterwards. On a good note my uterus looks great haha! DH and I are in great spirits and plan to try again once my body has had enough rest and recovery. I will happen for us when God is ready. I will continue to read threads and journals and stay updated with you all. 

Ich good luck with your scan! 

Also anyone else who has appointments this week good luck!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm really sorry for your loss, Srrhc, but I'm glad you are feeling good about moving on and that the doctor was understanding. :hugs: I'm sure you will be back here very soon. Keep taking care of yourself hon.


----------



## Krippy

Take care of yourself Srrhc...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- I love the pics of baby Zoela!


----------



## lch28

Im so sorry for your loss honey =[

thanks for the advice snow. im going to eat a light snack and have some juice :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Sorry srrhc. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: I was hoping for a very different outcome, hun! I hate that you had to go through grieving, then happiness for a miracle only to grieve again. I'll still be around cheering you on. I can't believe this has happened to you again. Noone should ever have to endure such loss once, not alone twice.

I'm glad though that your Dr. was caring! And I hold out much hope for a fast rainbow BFP after your recovery. All my love and hugs. Please be good to yourself. My heart aches for you.

Snow: I'm sorry for this scare you are going through. I'd feel the same about having the scan early. However, all will be well and you will be holding your baby come January. Even if the baby came now... there would still be a chance at survival. Just relax and take great care of yourself. Every day means a better chance. And I truly hold out hope that you'll make it all the way, hun. Especially with the Dr.'s catching it. I'm hoping for good news at your next ultrasound. Continued thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

so sorry srrrhc :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Srrhc I'm so sorry for ur loss Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

srrhc said:


> Happy I just love you pics. That is also pretty much what mine looked like too.
> 
> Leinz baby zoela is too cute! I love her hand position. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Afm. The doc confirmed my miscarriage today and was so nice and caring. We talked in his office for while afterwards. On a good note my uterus looks great haha! DH and I are in great spirits and plan to try again once my body has had enough rest and recovery. I will happen for us when God is ready. I will continue to read threads and journals and stay updated with you all.
> 
> Ich good luck with your scan!
> 
> Also anyone else who has appointments this week good luck!

I'm so sorry that happened to you. You sound very, very strong! All the best, and hope to see you back soon when you're good and healthy.


----------



## iwantpeace

so sorry for your loss, srrhc. Your strength and positive outlook is truly inspiring :hugs:

Hoping for your rainbow as soon as you are ready

:hugs:


----------



## happyface82

I'm so so sorry srrhc :hugs::hugs::hugs: My heart goes out to you and your positive thinking is truly inspiring! :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

so sorry srrhc :hugs: take care give yourself time to grieve an never give up on your dreams xxx


----------



## Mrskg

thought id share my bump progression x 4wk 10wk & 15wks x
 



Attached Files:







4weeks (4).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









10weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









15 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## seaweed eater

Coming along nicely Mrskg! You look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

thanks sea by looks of it im goin to be same as i was wit my girls an end up the size of a bus :rofl:


----------



## lch28

lovely bump!!

back from my scan. Baby wouldn't uncross its legs!! it was sitting indian style! =[ he/she wouldn't budge so i have to wait a whole 4 weeks to find out the gender. boo. on the up side.. my cervix is.. 4 CENTIMETERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am thrilled


----------



## Mrskg

boo to legs crossed x hope the next 4 weeks fly by x


----------



## nesSAH

*SRRHC* very sorry you are going through this. Remain strong and I pray you recover well & strong and get back to your TTC journey.

:hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich, Happyface*: Great news on scans- lovely pics!

*Mrskg*: Aww- cute bump!!

*Snow*: :hugs: praying everything is fine with your lil' rainbow baby- keeping you in my thoughs!


----------



## happyface82

Ich - Oh no!!! Little cheeky monkey is going to keep you waiting! :baby:

Mrskg - love your bump pics!!! :cloud9:


----------



## sevilla24

ICH - Sooooo happy your cervix is nice and long!!!

I have my FINAL cervical ultrasound check tomorrow (Friday, Aug 31st) It's not listed on the front page because they had to move it from next week. I am hoping mine is nice and long too :)


----------



## lch28

sevilla what was your last length?

yup - this munchkin is def keeping me waiting!


----------



## sevilla24

Mine has remained at 4 cm this pregnancy... got very lucky!!! Hoping to see the same (or maybe a little shorter since I think that's normal by 29-30 weeks) tomorrow. 

You are learning early that these babies of ours tend to just do whatever they want! ha! Hoping the next 4 weeks fly by for you :)


----------



## lch28

thanks! im thinking of getting a private scan. i dont think i can wait any longer


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: I'm loving your bump! So adorable. I highly doubt you'll look as big as a bus. :)

Ich: Zoela did the same thing on Tuesday... Sitting the exact same way. I hope the next 4 weeks fly by or you get the private scan. At my private scan they did more to get baby to cooperate. They allowed me to get up move around and roll over on bed side to side. It worked. :)

Sevilla: Can't wait for your update. I'm sure your cervix will be of perfection! :)


----------



## sevilla24

Well ladies I am here to report good news :) I had my final cervical check and at 29 weeks it is a long, healthy, unchanged, unfunelling 4 cm!!!! With DD I was put on bed rest before I hit this point in pregnancy. 

I did absolutely nothing different this time around, so the fact that I had cervical issues for one pregnancy and not the next is a miracle in my eyes. I hope women out there that have had cervical issues can have hope that it doesn't mean every pregnancy is doomed... I am living proof!!! :cloud9: 

(ICH, if yours is 4 cm right now, sounds like you are in good shape too!!!!!!!)

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Thats great news Sevilla!!! :thumbup: 

My GP appointment got cancelled yesterday and they've now booked me in for next Wednesday! Grrr I hope they will still organise my 12 week scan on time! :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

So happy about the wonderful long cervices! :thumbup: I sure hope mine has started effacing by now though! :p

Sorry about the legs crossed, lch. Munchkin was awkward when I had an emergency scan at 18 weeks and the doctor tried to check his crotch -- he was frank breech with his legs closed and we couldn't see anything. But the doctor didn't try for very long. We found out for sure 2 weeks later. I hope you can find out soon!

Hope everyone is feeling well today, I think I overdid it a little with furniture building yesterday and now my back and hips are very sore...DH got excited last night thinking it was the start of labor, but I don't think so. :haha: One more dresser to build, but it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. i sure hope this doesnt happen at my 20 week scan lol!

sevilla so happy for you and it truly makes me feel so hopeful. seaweed omg!! 38 weeks!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. Google has actually seemed to be my friend this time around. I'm feeling a lot better about potential outcomes. I'm so irritated with what my OB had to say and also what he didn't say that I'm using my time on bedrest as a chance to find a new dr. :thumbup: half of the research I've done is all helpful info the dr could have given me. I'm looking to prevent further complications not looking to add more!! Anyways I'll step off the soap box now. :haha:

Bed rest with a 4 yr old is quite difficult especially when dh doesn't quite understand that bed rest doesn't mean I rest in between doing everything for everybody. :grr: ok maybe I wasn't done on the soapbox. :rofl:

Bed rest certainly sucks more with all family 1800 miles away.

Hows everybody else doing?


----------



## lch28

aww snow im sorry you are having a hard time hun.. you dont happen to live in jersey do you lol . hope you find a good doctor


----------



## lch28

i am officially freaking out ladies. I need to take p17 shots (progesterone) shots because it is really good for preventing PTL. Well - turns out they are going to cost me over 1500 dollars. =[ i cant afford it i dont even have a job.


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> i am officially freaking out ladies. I need to take p17 shots (progesterone) shots because it is really good for preventing PTL. Well - turns out they are going to cost me over 1500 dollars. =[ i cant afford it i dont even have a job.

There's got to be some other option? Do u have some sort of insurance? There's got to be a cheaper substitute? Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> aww snow im sorry you are having a hard time hun.. you dont happen to live in jersey do you lol . hope you find a good doctor

No. I'm about 1200 miles south. :haha: South Florida. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

that is with insurance lol! its 5000 per shot without it. how insane is that??


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: That is wonderful news! I'm so happy your cervix is of perfection. :)

S: 38 WEEKS! OMG 38 WEEKS! :happydance: Take it easy! :)

Snow: I couldn't imagine how awful bed rest would be. I'm happy that you are feeling better with outcomes. If you don't trust your Dr. or unhappy, I'd definitley look for a new one also. :hugs: 

Ich: When you left your job... Did you have a medical insurance buy out? Where you could keep paying premiums and keep insurance for a certain amount of time? Also, Do you have medicaid where you live. If DH makes under allotted amount you could qualify for free medical services including labor and delivery. In Ohio you are allowed to make 200% of the poverty level. It will all work out. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

leinz i still have my insurance actually. if youve been laid off you can keep it for 12-18 months. this price is with the insurnace. but guess what ladies.. we called the patient assistance program and qualified!! i get the shots for free for the whole pregnancy


----------



## snowangel187

Ich- :happydance:

Leinz- thanks for messaging me back. :hugs:

I'll let y'all know how everything goes tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

ICH - I was just about to type a different response and then I read the good news that you are getting it for free!!!! So amazing :happydance:

Snow - How long do you think you will be on bed rest for?? Until your next ultrasound to see how the baby is developing? Or potentially for the entire pregnancy?? Also, feel free to preach from your soap box anytime :winkwink:

Seaweed - Can't believe you are getting so close!! Does your doctor check you each week for signs of dilation of effacing? Maybe it's been too early for that yet. It was at about 38 weeks that my sister started googling ways to induce labor, haha. DTD :sex: did the trick and she had her baby the day before her due date!!!! Now her baby is 2 weeks old :baby:

Looking forward to appointments/scans/updates this week. Can you believe it is *September * already??? DD's 2nd birthday is next Saturday the 8th. I can't even believe how quickly time flies.....


----------



## snowangel187

Strict bed rest til my ultrasound Sept 19th then we have an appt on the 20th to discuss results with dr. It all depends on the next ultrasound really. She could have caught up and then I'll just need to take it easy and rest when I can or if she fails to grow much I'll have to be continued to be monitored and depending on how bad she is will determine how often I'm monitored and how soon they deliver me. It is extremely unlikely I will make it to term with her. :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that, Snow. It's great that it doesn't sound like they think it's too urgent, though, if your next u/s isn't until the 19th. Be very kind to yourself, I know bedrest can be hard.


----------



## seaweed eater

sevilla24 said:


> Seaweed - Can't believe you are getting so close!! Does your doctor check you each week for signs of dilation of effacing? Maybe it's been too early for that yet. It was at about 38 weeks that my sister started googling ways to induce labor, haha. DTD :sex: did the trick and she had her baby the day before her due date!!!! Now her baby is 2 weeks old :baby:

I know, I'm so glad it's September!!! My doctor checked last week but I told him not to tell me. I think for my friends who were pregnant recently it just increased their anxiety and impatience (both for a friend who was 3cm for weeks and for one who was not dilated/effaced at all and her water broke the next day). There's not a lot I can do about it so I'd rather live in ignorance! :p This week the doctor offered to check if I wanted to, but I said no.

It's so much like the TWW in some ways...I'm just trying to keep living normally and not obsess over signs. Now that it's September he can come whenever he wants!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: That is wonderful! :happydance: Its a great relief not to worry about bills. :)

Sevilla: I'm so happy September is here! 4 1/2 months and I'll be meeting Zoela. :wohoo: Fall is also my favorite time of year. Wow! DD turning 2! :) Our babies are close in age.

Seaweed: I can remember not being able to wait starting at 36 weeks or so. Either way its not long for you now. You'll be meeting munchkin super soon! And yay for making it to September... My goal is Christmas, preferably New Years! I never had any dilation with DD until her birthday. I did the other stuff first. But nothing until that day. So, exciting! Can't wait to come on here to hear about munchkin's arrival. :) Just a 2ww... EEEEK! 

Snow: Thoughts and prayers, hun! Have a wonderful time today and enjoy your 3D/4D ultrasound. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

snow sorry to hear that honey lots of :hugs:

sevilla i am very happy about my medicine. i was really stressed about it yesterday and on a whim googled "financial assistance makena p17" and called the number!

seaweed cant wait!


----------



## snowangel187

Well they were able to confirm its definitely a girl. Other then that she's a diva with both feet and hands in front of her face.


----------



## lch28

aww congrats


----------



## snowangel187

They rescheduled me to come back because they couldn't get baby to cooperate and I guess that was the case all day today with their appointments. Must have had something to do with the blue moon. :haha: Funniest thing is she's been moving non stop since we left. :rofl: drama queen already. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: What is it with babies and thier positions? I'm glad they will have you back. :) 

AFM: Constant movements just started for me this week (19+3). Before now was here and there... Mostly after a meal, in the shower or laying down at night. But, not everyday. Would go a day or two without feeling baby move at all.


----------



## lch28

aawww yay leinz~!!


----------



## lch28

heres my scan from the other day. only pic we got. still thinking girl leinz?
 



Attached Files:







scan 16 w0001.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes! ICH, looks just like Zoela's skull. :wohoo:! What do you think?


----------



## lch28

still thinking boy lol!! can i PM you something?


----------



## Leinzlove

Response posted to your thread. My opinion... So don't be upset if I've overspoke. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

not upset at all leinz thank you


----------



## Leinzlove

WOW! Team :blue: is running away with the January thread!


----------



## seaweed eater

Love it, Leinz! :cloud9: I miss that, to be honest...Munchkin has moved a lot less lately, it's actually more like early on when I first started feeling movement. Nothing like 20-30 weeks or so when he was fidgeting and kicking constantly. That was a fun time.

Lch, I think boy too! And also, I saw your other thread...I think the other respondents have covered my thoughts pretty well, but wanted to send you plenty of :hugs:.


----------



## Leinzlove

Right after I had DD... It was so weird walking around with her on the outside. I still thought I felt movement for a few days afterwards. And it was so weird not having to pee all of the time. :)


----------



## lch28

thank you seaweed. leinz i have to pee so much its crazy. lol. i wake up evrey hour im like oh my god again??


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Mine has gotten better with the second trimester. I think it eased up around 16 weeks. I was getting up 2-3 times a night in the first. Once a night now. And in the 3rd if it was every 2-3 hrs with DD. 

However, I've heard that it may not be that way this second time around. As with your first you drop earlier and with susequent pregnancies you might not drop until labor day. If I walk alot I pee so much more.

BTW: I saw May 2013 EDD's now! And I saw March EDD's have entered the second trimester. EEEEEK!

AFM: I'm 20 weeks! Halfway and so excited! Just 4 weeks from viability... And 6 completed weeks from the third trimester! I'm on :cloud9:!


----------



## lch28

happy 20 weeks leinz! how wonderful

i already have a sensitive bladder. i wake up every hour to pee lol. when im not pregnant its 1 - 2 times a night


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... I see. When I'm not pregnant I don't wake up to go. That would be awful. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

that sounds amazing lol!! im used too it. my mom has one too. i mean ill never wet myself.. its just if our bladders a teeny bit full it feels completely full! i can never leave the house without peeing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! The other day I sneezed and pee'd myself. It was terrible. I had to change my undies and all. Luckily I was at home with DH and it was on a kitchen chair. It was still gross. I was like not this... The perfect reminder to get to the kegels. Hahahaha!


----------



## snowangel187

I remember after giving birth they make u get up and try to go potty to make sure it all still works. I had been in there for a while and the nurse says "are you okay?" I said yes and laughed. I had forgotten how to pee by myself, dd had been pushing it all out for so long I didn't have to try to pee for months. :rofl:


----------



## lch28

lol thats funny. i had an epi with sophia and they wouldn't let me get up for hours. I had to pee so bad and they didnt want to use a catheter for risk of infection. it was hell plus i was all upset and everything. after they gave in and said fine i could try to get up, i fell and the doctor was there and caught me. that shut me up for a while lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I never had the peeing thing. I had a cathertar in from needing high blood pressure meds during labor. I pee'd fine the next day, sore though. My feet also swelled up like balloons but I was running around Children's all day. I didn't have time to rest. I do know that I loved the hose shower head... It felt so good. I had 7 stitches. My first #2 came on day 4 post partum and I expected it to be bad, but it wasn't. 

When DH and I resumed our BD sessions it hurt for about 10 times. It had me wishing I'd did those kegels. I'm definitley doing more of them now. Haha.

I was unlike most... I was released from the hospital 20 hours after I gave birth.


----------



## lch28

lol.. i guess nothing ever felt different for me after cause Sophia was such a tiny baby. I didnt have a BM for like a week though. that sucked.


----------



## srrhc

Ich your scan pic is adorable! I am laughing so much about all the pee stories haha!!! It is keeping me entertained!


----------



## lch28

thanks srrhc! how are you doing? how has teaching been so far this year? 2nd grade right?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: What does BM, mean?


----------



## Mrskg

Bowel movement :rofl: I'm a carer an we use this expression all the time xx


----------



## snowangel187

I crapped shortly after delivery which I was happy about because it made me think maybe it didn't happen during delivery. :haha:


----------



## lch28

oh no. ive always been so scared of that happening during delivery! i dont know what to expect this time. Sophia was only 1 pound


----------



## Leinzlove

Well I thought I didn't BM during delivery. But, my Grandma informed me that I did... OMG! Lol. It wasn't a big deal I almost got away with thinking that I didn't. :)


----------



## sevilla24

While we are on the subject... I did not have a BM during delivery... HOWEVER I didn't "go" for a whole week after and it was SO painful. To this day I will say that the constipation pains were way worse then my labor pains. Maybe it was because I expected the labor pains and NOT the pains a week later!!!!!!!!!!! (I did have an epidural after 7 cm dilated...). Anyway, I am 100% embarrassed to admit it. But I had to send DH out to the store to buy an enema. Which was the most humiliating thing I have ever done to myself. But it worked. 

So... having baby #2 I HOPE I poo on the delivery table if it means it will spare me the pain later :blush:

(WOW, only on bnb can I get away with telling this story :haha:)


----------



## lch28

hahahah sevilla you made me giggle. dont be embarassed. constipation is awful. ill keep that in mind when colace doesn't do the trick :haha:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks ich. Yes 2nd grade and I love it! So far this is the best year yet! I am hoping it just gets better!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. Prayers appreciated (if u pray). I've been admitted to labor and delivery. They're monitoring me to figure out what the pains I'm having are and also have spiked a fever. They're running tests now. Will let y'all know when I know something.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Snow, I hate hearing this. I'm praying HARD! Stay strong... You are in the best place. I hope they get your fever down and figure out whats going on. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

You're in my thoughts Snow :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Snow I will praying for you.


----------



## lch28

praying for you snow :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Snow*! Praying for you and don't worry- I am sure you are in good hands. Praying you get the best medical team and of course, everything works out well & you and your baby are fine

Sending lots of :hugs: and prayers to you hun!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you are OK Snow! Thinking of you :hugs: x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Praying for you snow x


----------



## CherylC3

Snow :hugs: hoping everything goes ok Hun...xx


----------



## happyface82

Snow I hope all is well! Thinking and praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies. Prayers appreciated (if u pray). I've been admitted to labor and delivery. They're monitoring me to figure out what the pains I'm having are and also have spiked a fever. They're running tests now. Will let y'all know when I know something.

Snow, take good care - I'll be thinking about you!
Xox


----------



## iwantpeace

I'm praying for you snow :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Snow - Keeping you in my thoughts! Hope everything goes well for you and baby!

As for the convo about BM's, didn't you ladies get a script for stool softeners after delivery? They had me start them within hours of having my daughter, they really helped.


----------



## sevilla24

Torres said:


> As for the convo about BM's, didn't you ladies get a script for stool softeners after delivery? They had me start them within hours of having my daughter, they really helped.

They gave me colace (stool softeners) while in the hospital and I continued taking them when I got home.... sadly, it didn't make a difference for me :shrug:

SNOW - LOTS of prayers going your way :hugs: I'm glad you are in good hands and being monitored. Good luck :flower:


----------



## babyfeva

Prayers for you Snow.


----------



## snowangel187

Thank you ladies. So I was having contractions tho they were small and no pattern. They stopped throughout the night as did my pain. :shrug: the fever went down on its own, my blood cells were elevated and when they rechecked they had gone down on there own. I had no medication just iv fluids. The fever disappearing has thrown my dr for a loop. He is totally confused by it. :haha: They did find I have the start of a yeast infection so will be treating that. And my iron was low so he gave me a supplement. But baby looked great on u/s and my water hasn't broke and I'm not dilating. So basically I'm on an even more strict bedrest because of the contractions and no sex for the rest of pregnancy. I said fine by me. :rofl: baby is still measuring small so we are still unsure of the outcome. But dr will be mOnitoring me more closely I'll be doing nst twice a week I have an appt with the dr to follow up Friday and will hopefully get a better understanding of when he plans to do what. 

Also I'm more at ease with my dr. He was great while in the hospital. :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Ohhh that's great Snow, I'm glad baby looks good and they will be treating your yeast infection and monitoring you closely. Obviously bed rest is not ideal but it's great that you are both ok. :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Good news Snow! Glad you have such a great dr.


----------



## happyface82

Glad to hear you are feeling better and they'll be monitoring you closely. Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: So happy! Keep her baking, everyday matters so much! :) :) :) I'm glad you are being monitored like a hawk and feeling better about your Dr. 

Torres: I was never prescribed anything.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw snow thts great Hun. Xxxx rest up xx


----------



## nesSAH

Great news *snow *:hugs: Still keeping you in my prayers

[email protected] BM storyline: Well, they did not give me any either, but I had no problem going 'cos the stupid epidural did not work, so the yanked off the catheter and I walked in and peed myself about 10 mins after delivery.

However, the stupid Tylenol 3 with codeine they gave me for pain made it so hard to poo, so hubby got me some stool softeners. Glad I only needed the meds for a week.


----------



## nesSAH

Anymore gender scans coming up? :D

It's fun being team yellow/green! But I love hearing other ladies find out what they are having :D

*Seaweed*: Girl! You're still here-:haha: How are you feeling? Anytime now!! :hugs:


----------



## bec01

Snowangel, so glad you're feeling better and all looks ok. 

srrhc - so very sorry for your loss.

afm - I've been a complete mess the past few days. Woke up last Thursday feeling fine, sore boobs had disappeared overnight and no sickness. Have been panicking ever since. Went for our reassurance scan this afternoon fearing the worst, I was in tears from the minute I got in the car! But somehow everything is looking OK, good regular hb (the sonographer says they don't measure the rate til 20 weeks) and measuring bang on 8w5d. I nearly fell off the bed when she said there was a hb. So relieved.


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: Yes I'm still here! I think DH has a good attitude about it. Whenever I tell him about any kind of labor symptom he says "Oh that's good, sounds like your body getting ready to give birth...TWO WEEKS FROM NOW." :p

I'm feeling good, passed the school birthday cutoff and just finished the biggest work project I wanted to have done before giving birth, and DH's big work deadline was Friday, so we're totally ready for him. In the meantime, trying to savor the downtime and full nights of sleep!


----------



## lch28

thats great snow!!!! 

i wasn't prescribed colace but they told me to take it.. its over the counter


----------



## lch28

lol seaweed glad you were able to finish things up.. what kind of labor symptoms are you feeling? have you lost your mucus plug or anything


----------



## Mrskg

Great news snow x

Bec so glad your scan went well x

Lol at hubby seaweed x


----------



## seaweed eater

No plug. Just increasing BHs, pressure, and mild backache/crampy feelings. I had some BHs last night that felt pretty regular but were definitely not real contractions, but it made me excited that things could conceivably someday start to happen! :p


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy to hear Bec! A rainbow of perfection for you! :) 

S: I'm envious... I was up every 2 hours and slept poorly from 37 weeks with DD. She dropped and it was so uncomfortable. I can't wait!! Come on munchkin, get done cooking. :)

AFM: After seeing other women schedule 3D/4D scans. I've realized I need to reschedule mine. I have it scheduled for 31 weeks. But, have seen that the best time for a 3D/4D is between 26-28 weeks. This is because the baby gets bigger and turns head down after that. So, I'm thinking I'll go Nov. 1 at 28+4.


----------



## Leinzlove

seaweed eater said:


> No plug. Just increasing BHs, pressure, and mild backache/crampy feelings. I had some BHs last night that felt pretty regular but were definitely not real contractions, but it made me excited that things could conceivably someday start to happen! :p

I never lost a mucus plug. But, I did have cramping prior and more frequent BM. :)


----------



## lch28

really? i lost mine with sophia. if only my doctors believed me that thats what it was.. OKAY lol lets not get into that

amazing news. i called an old boss from my first job (i am a phlebotomist - i take blood for blood tests etc) and he has offered me a full time job with health insurance benefits. I stopped working for his doctor office when we moved to the apartment as it was quite a drive. i am so happy.. he knows about the pregnancy and is very supportive. I will have paid maternity leave.. my own health insurance for me AND the baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

That is excellent news ICH! :wohoo: Things are looking up for this thread. :) Yeah, I never lost a mucus plug and DD arrived at 39w3d. (I had HBP from 34 weeks and a scheduled induction.)


----------



## sevilla24

Snow, ICH, Seaweed and Bec.... Sounds like GREAT news all around on this board :) Glad things are going so well for you ladies!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, that's such wonderful news. :hugs: Must take a load off your mind! So happy for you.

Bec I missed your post above! Sorry! So glad your scan went well. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

sevilla24 said:


> Snow, ICH, Seaweed and Bec.... Sounds like GREAT news all around on this board :) Glad things are going so well for you ladies!!!

I second that! Wonderful wonderful news!!!


----------



## snowangel187

With dd I had lost my plug around 37 weeks an thought for sure labor would happen on its own and early. But no such luck I was induced day before due date!!


----------



## Wiggler

I never lost my plug with my son, or had any labour symptoms, I just woke up at 40+4 in the middle of the night to go to the loo and woosh, my waters broke in the toilet :rofl:

With my daughter I was losing plug for a week :sick: x x x


----------



## lch28

bec i also missed your post!! so glad your scan went well. a lot of times nausea can actually ease up around 8 weeks becaues the placenta begins to form


----------



## lch28

i lost my mucus plug a week before Sophia was born.. though my doctors were convinced it was my "yeast infection clearing itself out" psh.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, the mucus plug has lots of different stories. :) I did try to induce labor with car bumps, BD, walking all day, staying active... Nothing worked. Hahaha!


----------



## lch28

lol my friend BD to induce labor. her water broke during it. eek .


----------



## Leinzlove

Whoa! That would be crazy! :)


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> lol my friend BD to induce labor. her water broke during it. eek .

My husband would be mad. :rofl:


----------



## lch28

hahahah her husband was so excited! he was like OH MY GOD IT WORKED OKAY LETS GET THE BAG ILL START THE CAR! and shes like wait!! your all wet clean up!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aaahhh!! We have tried BD...glad to say that didn't happen! :haha:


----------



## sevilla24

These last posts remind me of an episode of the show Friends (anybody else watch it??) When Rachel's baby is overdue and she begs Ross to have sex with her... once he finally agrees all he does is kiss her and she goes into labor :haha: one of my favorite shows!!

I don't know if I ever lost my mucus plug... can't remember. But I was on bed rest for so long, that once they took me off it was only a few nights later that my water broke on my way to the bathroom at 3 am :wacko:


----------



## lch28

hahha sevilla friends is my absolute favorite show. i was thinking of that episode too!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: I know that episode also. I couldn't imagine being on bedrest. Especially, if you have other children to care for. I was on it for 4 days with DD. It lowered my BP so I was only required to quit working. I was upset at the time because I was taking 12 weeks of maternity leave. I didn't want it to start a month before DD was due. It worked out, though. :)

I hope I don't get bed rest this time. I'd have no one to help me. And DD is very active... I couldn't imagine and don't want to.


----------



## lch28

aww leinz. i also cant imagine bed rest. on the IC thread i go on a lot of women are worried about that because they have children. i noticed in the UK more doctors recommend bed rest for IC then here. my doctor has not recommended it.

im really really scared for my next scan actually. im excited to find out the gender and terrified about my cervical length. it will be at 20 weeks and i lost Sophia at 23. im just terrified it wont be good news =[


----------



## lch28

hey! i just looked at your little pic of Zoela. her skull does look just like my babies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: First of all, its all going to be good news. The clervage has did wonders. You are also being monitored. This is your rainbow. I have no doubt. Your cervix is no longer incomplete. When will the remove it? 36 weeks?

Next, you are really getting all of this terminology down. I take it that IC means incomplete cervix? I was remembering it at Internet Cheapie. It took me a minute. :)


----------



## snowangel187

I miss Friends. One of the best shows ever. My husband is always trying to steal a bite of what ever I'm eating and I always yell "Joey doesn't share food!!" :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Oh yes! I'm guessing :pink: for you! :)


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Sevilla: I know that episode also. I couldn't imagine being on bedrest. Especially, if you have other children to care for. I was on it for 4 days with DD. It lowered my BP so I was only required to quit working. I was upset at the time because I was taking 12 weeks of maternity leave. I didn't want it to start a month before DD was due. It worked out, though. :)
> 
> I hope I don't get bed rest this time. I'd have no one to help me. And DD is very active... I couldn't imagine and don't want to.


Bed rest is really hard with my 4 year old and I can send her to the refrigerator for her own drink or cupboard for her own snack. We've been pleading with family who live 1800 miles away to come stay with us. But so far no luck. I have a cousin who plans on coming in January and she planned to rent a room. I've messaged her to see if she'll come now and I will let her stay for free til after the baby is born and she gets on her feet. I hope something happens. I don't know many people here and the ones I do I don't necessarily know well enough to depend on. I can tell ya tho, I'm not too impressed with some family members who have nothing going on and could come help me. :grr: dh can only do some much other then work. So what he cant do I have to.


----------



## lch28

hahahahahahha snow!!!!!!!!!!! 

leinz yes IC means incompetent cervix. oooh it does also mean internet cheapie lol!! hope i didn't stump ya there. i'm pretty sure it actually comes out at 37 weeks. My doc said some people go into labor hours later and some people have to be induced. wondering how that will go for me.


----------



## lch28

snow im not sure if this is financially okay for you guys but maybe you could look into a mothers helper? just a few hours a week may help. wish your family was more willing to help you guys out :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> aww leinz. i also cant imagine bed rest. on the IC thread i go on a lot of women are worried about that because they have children. i noticed in the UK more doctors recommend bed rest for IC then here. my doctor has not recommended it.
> 
> im really really scared for my next scan actually. im excited to find out the gender and terrified about my cervical length. it will be at 20 weeks and i lost Sophia at 23. im just terrified it wont be good news =[

Ich- my advice to u is to put yourself on bedrest. When ur not working rest. As much as you can rest. It's only going to benefit you in the end. :hugs: before this hospital stint I did I was on "unofficial" bed rest and now I'm on strict. So any little bit you do will help. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> snow im not sure if this is financially okay for you guys but maybe you could look into a mothers helper? just a few hours a week may help. wish your family was more willing to help you guys out :hugs:

The problem I have is I live in a really big city there are 1.2million people and most are illegals :rofl: I definitely wouldn't trust anybody with my kid. Tho I am considering looking for somebody to clean. They just have to be cool with my Rottweiler and pit bull :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm sorry you have to go through 2nd trimester complications. I'm hoping when you have your ultrasound baby girl's tummy is all caught up. And you can resume to normal. Especially, with the holidays. I also wish someone would come help you. Every little bit counts. Could you hire a helper or someone a few days a week or something? I love Ich's idea.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Rot & a Pitbull. :) I love pitbulls! But unfortunatley, there are licenses and etc. you have to get here in Ohio to own one. It costs more money. Etc.

Here are Pictures of DD with our dog... PUG! He is 5 years old and we've had him since he was 2 months old. :) These were taken the day before yesterday.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6223.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6222.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Ya I know about trouble with dogs. When we got them we lived in Maine and there was nothing for rules other then register ur dog (same for any breed) down here there are housing authorities for most neighborhoods which tell u basically what u can and cannot do and our dogs are on the "no list" everywhere!!! We've had quite a time finding housing that we could stay in when we first moved here.


----------



## Leinzlove

The housing here is hard to find with any breed of dog or pet for that matter. Renters are afraid to take a risk of animals taring property up. But, from what I've experienced lately DD is just as dangerous in that aspect. She poured orange kool-aid all over my carpet. (Right in the middle of the livingroom floor... Eek!) Right away I put resolve all over it and rubbed it in. I then got out the shampooer. What do you know? There's still a big orange stain in the middle of my floor. :cry:


----------



## lch28

snow - i totally know what you mean lol. there is this website called care.com that my brother has found really good nannys on. You can do a background check on the people on this website with there social security etc. not sure how you feel about it. theres also house keepers on it 

leinz i have said this before.. DD is just beautiful. What a cutie!


----------



## lch28

awww no what colors your carpet lol?


----------



## Leinzlove

Beige... It's not good. Totally obvious. I haven't figured out what to do yet. A rug wouldn't look good there, but neither does the stain. LOL!


----------



## lch28

lol.. one time my mom hired a company to clean a stain on her beloved white carpet. it was huge and im trying so hard to remember what caused the stain. probably cost her a fortune though. I have a bissell handheld for stains. works great =]


----------



## Leinzlove

I have a bissell upright, and even used resolve. It helped but theres still a faint orange stain. I don't like it, but what can I do. I have to get used to it. The pitter patter of little feet will be around my house for awhile. :wohoo:


----------



## lch28

lol the other day my nephew poured his glass of apple juice on the couch . he looked awfully pleased with himself as well =]


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I already have the couch thing solved... A cover that you can take off and throw in the washer. :) I'm mighty proud of myself.


----------



## lch28

that's a great idea. my mom has those because her dog insists on sitting on the couch . (100 pound German shepherd)


----------



## BabyHopes.

lch28 said:


> really? i lost mine with sophia. if only my doctors believed me that thats what it was.. OKAY lol lets not get into that
> 
> amazing news. i called an old boss from my first job (i am a phlebotomist - i take blood for blood tests etc) and he has offered me a full time job with health insurance benefits. I stopped working for his doctor office when we moved to the apartment as it was quite a drive. i am so happy.. he knows about the pregnancy and is very supportive. I will have paid maternity leave.. my own health insurance for me AND the baby.

That's GREAT news - what a stress relief for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I am very happy and blessed today! But, I'm very mad at the ultrasound tech. I can't believe it... But this is how my Dr. Appt. unraveled.

My weight is checked... I've gained 4lbs in the first trimester. And I've now gained 7 in the second. All good there. Urine handed over. Blood pressure 146/86, great. Dr. comes in asks if I've been feeling the baby move. Which I have been feeling constant movement for over a week now. :) Dr. says Your quad test came back negative. Your ultrasound results were great. (SAY WHAT? This is where he lost me.)

I said "The tech told me you couldn't get brain structures or kidneys." He said "We got those, everything came back fine." I said "The tech said I was to early and overweight to get the required information and would require another ultrasound." He said "I don't see any need for another ultrasound. Everything came back looking great." 

He then proceeded to find Zoela's HB with the doppler. Strong and perfect. He then said "We'll see you back in 4 weeks and we'll schedule your glucose test."

There you have it... WOW! I'm so happy for all this great news! However, baffled that I've spent a great deal of time worrying. Why did the tech say all the things she did? I don't understand.


----------



## happyface82

Stupid tech!!!!! How annoying!!

But so happy for you!!!! That's great news!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

So glad your appointmnt went well hun!

I got bubbas pram today and I am in love, well its bubbas and Bethany's :haha: I took madam out for a spin in it and she loves it, she has never been happy facing forward, but we had her facing us and she was chatty and smiling and it made me so happy to see her happy on our walk for once :cloud9: I put it in baby mode with a teddy in too, and its so perfect :cloud9:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/391997_481878218498540_460583878_n.jpg :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

How bizarre, Leinz! :wacko: I don't understand that at all! But I'm glad everything looks great!!


----------



## lch28

wow leinz. sorry your tech was so weird but im glad Zoela is doing great!!

wiggler such a cute pic.

ive been feeling a lot of movement since last night! its wonderful. i think i felt it around 16 weeks last time with Sophia - but decided it was gas lol. Didn't really think anything of it until 19 weeks


----------



## happyface82

Such cute pic wiggler :cloud9:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey girls,
How common is spotting during early pregnancy? Right at the end of a very stressful first day of school (teaching) I went to the bathroom, and noticed I was spotting. This was right after a BM - sorry, TMI! I didn't notice any spotting when I urinated an hour or so later, but it came back after a second BM a couple hours later.
IS THIS NORMAL??? I called my clinic and got the only appt for my doc that was available tomorrow (and luckily after school hours). When she asked for 'reason' I told her I was 6weeks pregnant and spotting, and the nurse/receptionist says "oh dear - uh oh". She said to keep an eye on it, and go to emerg if it gets worse. I think I'm more freaked out over her reaction, than the spotting, which the rational part of my brain knows is not uncommon, but still, I'm freaking out! I can't lose my rainbow baby :(
Please let me know what you guys think - if I should be freaked out, or if this is normal.


----------



## lch28

babyhopes im sorry hun. i think spotting can be normal a lot in pregnancy. some people bleed with no reason why. what color is the spotting?


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Love the Pram! Your daughter is adorable! :) 

Ich: I just love movement. :) Mine started around 13 weeks... But it didn't become consistent or constant until last week. :wohoo:

Babyhopes: Relax, put your feet up! Anytime there is bleeding its a threatened MC. However, bleeding doesn't mean MC. Lots of women go on to have healthy pregnancies. Do you feel like you've overdid it working?

AFM: I don't even know what to think or say about my tech. It seems so surreal.


----------



## happyface82

Aw babyhopes I'm not sure what to say. I know my cousin was spotting on and off all through her pregnancy and she has a healthy little 2 year old boy now. So you really never know. Like Leinzlove said, put your feet up and good luck tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Hi Leinzlove! How are you doing?? Been too long since I dropped by!


----------



## lch28

eeek im freaking out! i made pasta for dinner and i put some Parmesan cheese on it.. well i just bought it so i didnt smell it or anything and i ate a bite of my food and new right away the cheese was bad. could this be bad for the baby??


----------



## BabyHopes.

lch28 said:


> babyhopes im sorry hun. i think spotting can be normal a lot in pregnancy. some people bleed with no reason why. what color is the spotting?

It was pink this afternoon, now it's brown. Is it worth a trip to emerg or am I over-reacting?


----------



## Leinzlove

MIGHTY MOM: So, good to see you! It's been to long! How have you been? Feeling? I'm glad that you stopped in. :)

BabyHopes: I don't think you are overreacting. I don't know if it warrants a trip to the emergency room. I definitley would put up your feet and consider taking the day off of work tomorrow. Call the Dr. for sure. I'm sorry you are having this scare. :hugs:

Ich: I'm sure you are fine. A little bad parmesan won't hurt the baby. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Brown usually means old blood hun...hoping that it is a good sign for you. Bleeding in early pregnancy can be normal for some but I would hold out on the ER...They won't be able to do anything for you besides an early scan but totally up to you and follow your instincts!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the great scan news Leinz...even if it was a little bizarre! :)


----------



## lch28

phew. i was worried lol


----------



## MightyMom

I've been keeping busy. Couldn't help but stop by and see how you have been. Looks like all is well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: Things are perfect. Couldn't be better. :) Have you thought about giving TTC another try, hun. I'm not being judgemental... But, I want to see you get your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Leinzlove said:


> MIGHTY MOM: So, good to see you! It's been to long! How have you been? Feeling? I'm glad that you stopped in. :)
> 
> BabyHopes: I don't think you are overreacting. I don't know if it warrants a trip to the emergency room. I definitley would put up your feet and consider taking the day off of work tomorrow. Call the Dr. for sure. I'm sorry you are having this scare. :hugs:
> 
> Ich: I'm sure you are fine. A little bad parmesan won't hurt the baby. :hugs:

I think I'm more worried because my sore boobs are gone, and so is my queasiness. :( I'm not cramping, which is good, but I do feel kind of PMSy; achy tightness behind my pubic bone. 

I called a got a dr appt at 4:30 this aft. The only crappy thing with that late is if she sends me for a scan, the only place still open will be the hospital, which will make for a long, long evening.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw baby hopes hope all is well Hun :hugs:

Leinzlove hey great scan news. X

Mightymom hey :wave: long time no see Hun hope ur well..x

Ladies my scan was perfect earlier she said it looks perfect il post a pic later.. She said I've got a rough due date of the 17th April. Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: baby hopes xxx

Great news Cheryl x where about in Scotland are you? X


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun it's near glasgow u?xx


----------



## happyface82

That's great news Cheryl! :happydance:

Babyhopes good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes - I wish I would have read this earlier when you were online so we could have talked. Did you have any spotting this morning? I just googled it and it seems it's not uncommon to have spotting after a BM in pregnancy. From what I read, the most common reason is from a sensitive cervix and that bearing down for a BM can break vessels in your cervix. I will be thinking about you and sending positive vibes your way all today. Make sure you update. 

Leinz - So glad everything is okay with Zoela. What a horrible sonographer you had. I would file a complaint. She caused you unnecessary stress.

AFM - I have my first appt with my OBGYN today. I'm excited but also a bit nervous. I am considered high risk as I had severe pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome with my daughter. We'll see what his plan of action is.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Soooo happy everything is going to perfection. I can't wait to see a picture. :wohoo: Did you set up another appointment?

Babyhopes: It's good that you got in to see your Dr. I hope you get a scan and that the hospital wait isn't long. Everythings going to be ok. :hugs:

Torres: I would love to file a complaint. I feel like such a whiner, lol. I can't even believe how it all went down. However, it may not be in my best interest as I plan on labor and delievery at the same hospital.

I hope you don't have any complications this time around. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

great news cheryl

okay well im officially.. flipping out. I think im losing my mucus plug. Its hardly any and it happened twice when i wiped today. I lost my mucus plug a week before Sophia was born. it was a lot more but im freaking out..


----------



## lch28

BnB erased my tickers!


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> great news cheryl
> 
> okay well im officially.. flipping out. I think im losing my mucus plug. Its hardly any and it happened twice when i wiped today. I lost my mucus plug a week before Sophia was born. it was a lot more but im freaking out..

Go to ur drs or to the er. Theres a bunch of testing they can do. And since it's happened to you once they better pay more attention to your symptoms. Let us know. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. im going to call my doctor.. except just my luck.. they are at lunch .


----------



## Mrskg

cheryl im just outside edinburgh xx

ive had a constant ache in my side today similar to a stitch do you think it's anything to worry about? xxx


----------



## MightyMom

I go away for three short months and suddenly Mrskg is PARL, Cheryl just had her first (of many) perfect sonogram and Leinzlove is having a GIRL! Of course I'm doing great, you ladies are amazing! :)

Leinzlove: It's funny you should say that...


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I would definitley try to get seen. It's always better safe than sorry. I'm sure they will reassure you that the clervage is working and all is to perfection. :hugs:

Mrskg: I don't think it is. But, if it keeps persisting. I'd call your Dr. and see what they say. I've experienced all kinds of aches and pains. With the most recent being... sitting for awhile or laying down. I go to get up and my uterus, whole lower belly feels like its going to fall off and aches so bad. I'm also having really really sore boobs again.

Mighty Mom: Yes, we are here MRSKG, Cheryl and myself. Feels great! And you are welcome here also... Expecting or not. :) 

Why is it funny that I should say so?


----------



## nesSAH

*Cheryl*: Awesome news hun! You deserve it

*Ich*: I really hope it's NOT your mucous plug!!! Praying you get to see a Doc quick!

*MightyMom*: :hi: Not sure if you remember me :) :hugs:

*Torres*: Hope you have a great appointment and a lovely ObGyn! 

*Babyhopes*: I agree with Krippy, brown spots are old blood. How are you doing today? Keep us posted about your appointment- praying it all goes well!

Of course, *Leinz*: Great news about Zoella :D

AFM: Looks like MS might be fading. I've gone from throwing up 6x a day, to 3 x a day and as of yesterday and today, NOTHING. Nausea is still there, but I'm not losing everything I eat. Plus I was craving coffee today and had a decaf and still no vomitting!!!

Yay! My 15 week MS is almost over....:dance:


----------



## CherylC3

Ich hope everything is ok Hun...cx

Edinburgh not far then...x

Nessah ur lucky ur ms is away I'm ill :sick:

My next scan is the 21st. Xxx


----------



## nesSAH

*Snow, Seaweed*: How are you ladies doing? :hugs:

Trying to catch-up before I leave work and get DD from daycare :D

*Cheryl*: I hope MS eases up on you soon!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: Happy 15 weeks! I'm glad your MS is almost over. :) My symptoms stopped at 16 weeks! I was so relieved and thinking I'd be sick the whole pregnancy.

Cheryl: Yay, Sept. 21, isn't to far off. I really can't get enough ultrasounds. :) So, glad things are going to perfection. I loved your pics in the lucky thread. At your stage I think baby looks like a gummy bear. So adorable! :)

SEAWEED: If you are MIA today, I'm assuming you are having munchkin. :) I hope so! Also wanted to give an update on Ltoth, she is 36 weeks, dilated to 1cm and 50% effaced. Her baby girl weighs 6lb 3oz.

AFM: Symptoms: 
Heartburn... Only going to get worse from here. Stalked up on the tums. 
Vivid Dreams... Galore, weird. 
Achy Uterus... When I've been sitting or standing, I'll get up and feel achy and pain trying to walk.
Sore Boobs... They came back this week. Sore and painful to have touched.

So first trimester symptoms ended for me at 16 weeks. And here 4 weeks later the symptoms are starting again.


----------



## MightyMom

nesSAH of COURSE I remember you!! Congrats hun!

Leinz: Got :bfp: on Saturday. Scared. $hitless.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty MOM: Well, why didn't you say so?? CONGRATULATIONS! I am dancing with your good news! This is a great place for support! :hugs:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I need your EDD! We are all in this together for the next 9 months or less! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Then we are going to move to the parenting thread TOGETHER! Our babies will all be close in age! :)


----------



## MightyMom

Well the due date calculator says May 13 so let's go with that for now. I'm thinking I'll schedule my first u/s for 8-9 weeks. I don't want to go crazy like last time and get an u/s every week from 5 weeks on. 

I'm also getting a new doctor (haven't found one yet) because my old doc's office had too long of a wait time, even with an appointment, and they only had the u/s tech Tuesdays and Thursdays. Plus I don't think they really understand me anyway. I'm sure I'll find a new doc in the area who gets it. Making a baby is hard work! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Omg mightymom thts fantastic news :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: I'm so happy for you! This bean's sticking. I know it was hard being PAL with this one... I couldn't imagine 3. I'm so sorry hun. I'm very happy though you are pregnant! 

I went to the Dr. for the first time with this bean at 9w2d. It was a long wait. :) I think its great that you are looking for a new Dr. It's a very important relationship. I like mine. He's the only one in office and he's rather expensive. But, he did a good job getting DD here. He was supportive and sensitive with my loss. And I trust him. :)

I'll put up a ticker here in a bit, with great pleasure. I have to throw dinner on. I'm trying Baked Potatoes in the crock pot and Philly Steak sandwiches. :)


----------



## Tawn

Mighty Mom I am sure you don't remember me from the other thread either, but funnily enough I was just thinking of you a few days ago (and toothfairy and tooscared too!) wondering how you were doing! So happy for you hun, HUGE congrats on your BFP!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn too scared is pregnant Hun I think she's about 13wks. Xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Ich, hope everything is ok, any updates? :hugs:

Leinz, your post made me giggle! Not safe to assume for another week at least :haha: if I have time, I'll try to update you ladies when things are getting started, or at least link you all to a thread in third tri.

Not much to report...felt really grumpy this morning for some reason (partly, I think, a little jealous of a due date buddy who just gave birth after a super quick labor, and I hate feeling jealous :wacko:) but had a wonderful lunch with a friend and now feeling better. I had some cramps this morning but I'm done trying to read into things...baby will come when he comes!
I was happy to realize, though, that as of tomorrow I'm at least halfway through full term, since I can't go over 41 weeks...I'm glad because full term is starting to get annoying. :p

Mightymom, awesome news!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Mighty mom massive congrats x your due on my 2nd dd's birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

S: I was hoping! Dang, it. I can understand your envy. But your baby is coming anyday... anyday! :wohoo: I hope you do update us. 

I plan on taking my laptop to the hospital... So, I can update. But, we'll see how that goes come January. :)

Ladies, I did see that too scared got her BFP. I messaged her a few days ago, actually. :)

AFM: I felt Zoela's first massive kick today. She must be getting bigger. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I will definitely be taking my laptop to the hospital! For updates after the fact if not during. We'll see.

Remember, Leinz, my "stop symptom spotting" thread in the TWW section? :haha: Think I need to take a page from my own book!

Ooh I hope too scared joins the thread! I like her.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope too scared does also. I sent her an invite. :) Yay, S... Can't wait for munchkins arrival. :wohoo:

Haha! Yeah, the symptom spotting does no good. It doesn't ever, does it? But, oh yes I remember. :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

Spent the day in emerg after passing tissue at school. BhCG was only 900; I'm miscarrying. 

Best of luck to all you ladies- you've been a wonderful support. May you all have healthy, happy and uneventful pregnancies.


----------



## Leinzlove

Nooooooooo! I didn't want to hear this Babyhopes. I'm so sorry for your loss. I truly hoped that the bleeding didn't mean this. Don't give up on your rainbow! I understand you need time away, but when you are ready please do come back and join us. All my thoughts are with you. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Krippy

MightyMom said:


> nesSAH of COURSE I remember you!! Congrats hun!
> 
> Leinz: Got :bfp: on Saturday. Scared. $hitless.

Congrats Mighty! Sending you loads of sticky and positive vibes! I know you must be scared but hold on to the faith that you can do this. So happy for you! :cloud9:


----------



## Krippy

BabyHopes. said:


> Spent the day in emerg after passing tissue at school. BhCG was only 900; I'm miscarrying.
> 
> Best of luck to all you ladies- you've been a wonderful support. May you all have healthy, happy and uneventful pregnancies.

I am so sorry for your loss hun!


----------



## Torres

:hugs: Babyhopes. I truly am going to miss you. Take care.


----------



## srrhc

Babyhopes my heart goes out to you. I just suffered my 2nd miscarriage this year too. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. We will one day hold our rainbow babes and it will be a dream come true.


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :) I just got an invite to this thread from Leinzlove. I haven't read anything yet, but I thought I would say hi. 

I'm going to read back now.


----------



## Leinzlove

too scared: I'm so glad you are joining us! :) How are you feeling? Yay for the 2nd trimester! Are you going to find out what you are having? Any names? There's so much I want to know about you.


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome too scared :happydance: so glad you are here, buddy! Looking forward to being more caught up on what's going on with you.

Babyhopes, I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## srrhc

Hi too scared! Welcome. I hate to mention it but I show in your signature you have had two losses. So have I. Seeing you pregnant again and in the second tri gives me hope. Glad to see you here and wishing you the best! 

Good luck to everyone who has appointments this week and yay for the good appointments today.


----------



## Leinzlove

I am very glad I started this thread... I can't even count all the rainbows we have cooking in here! And all the ones that will be cooking in here again soon! For all the heartache we've endured... how sweet the day when we start posting infant pictures and move to the parenting group.


----------



## srrhc

Amen Leinz! I second that!


----------



## too_scared

You ladies are great :) 

I am planning to find out the gender but we are waiting until 23 weeks or so (I can't remember exactly what I will be on the date that we will be able to go). They won't tell you the gender here at a regular scan so we are going to book a private 3D scan in November. 

We have a few name ideas right now, but nothing really set in stone. We are finding girls names much easier than boys names. Right now we are liking Molly Drew but I am not loving it as much as I was. :haha:

srrhc, I'm sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: I had a mmc and a chemical. It is so hard to lose a baby but I am sure your rainbow is just around the corner! 

Being in the 2nd tri is wonderful. It is so hard to believe! Actually, I had my scan last Friday when I was 12+5 and was put ahead a whole week! So, I time traveled to the 2nd tri a week earlier :happydance: 

I am feeling good, but SO tired. School started again yesterday and I had students today. Holy cow, it is tiring! :haha: I am substitute teacher and I only have 3 weeks of work booked so far. I am kind of glad I am only subbing right now. It will give me a break every now and then! 

How are all of you? Seaweed Eater, any day now!! How exciting!

Babyhopes, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :cry:


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Mighty Mom: I'm so happy for you! This bean's sticking. I know it was hard being PAL with this one... I couldn't imagine 3. I'm so sorry hun. I'm very happy though you are pregnant!
> 
> I went to the Dr. for the first time with this bean at 9w2d. It was a long wait. :) I think its great that you are looking for a new Dr. It's a very important relationship. I like mine. He's the only one in office and he's rather expensive. But, he did a good job getting DD here. He was supportive and sensitive with my loss. And I trust him. :)
> 
> I'll put up a ticker here in a bit, with great pleasure. I have to throw dinner on. I'm trying Baked Potatoes in the crock pot and Philly Steak sandwiches. :)


I want steak and cheese now. :haha:



seaweed eater said:


> I will definitely be taking my laptop to the hospital! For updates after the fact if not during. We'll see.
> 
> Remember, Leinz, my "stop symptom spotting" thread in the TWW section? :haha: Think I need to take a page from my own book!
> 
> Ooh I hope too scared joins the thread! I like her.


I told dh I was going to video the delivery from my cell as she came out. And then Facebook it. :rofl: we will see how well I tolerate another med free delivery if I'm lucky enough to make it to term without major complications. But def will be updating. After my hospital stay this weekend I told dh I was excited for labor this time because the hospital has wifi. :rofl:


----------



## srrhc

too_scared said:


> You ladies are great :)
> 
> I am planning to find out the gender but we are waiting until 23 weeks or so (I can't remember exactly what I will be on the date that we will be able to go). They won't tell you the gender here at a regular scan so we are going to book a private 3D scan in November.
> 
> We have a few name ideas right now, but nothing really set in stone. We are finding girls names much easier than boys names. Right now we are liking Molly Drew but I am not loving it as much as I was. :haha:
> 
> srrhc, I'm sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: I had a mmc and a chemical. It is so hard to lose a baby but I am sure your rainbow is just around the corner!
> 
> Being in the 2nd tri is wonderful. It is so hard to believe! Actually, I had my scan last Friday when I was 12+5 and was put ahead a whole week! So, I time traveled to the 2nd tri a week earlier :happydance:
> 
> I am feeling good, but SO tired. School started again yesterday and I had students today. Holy cow, it is tiring! :haha: I am substitute teacher and I only have 3 weeks of work booked so far. I am kind of glad I am only subbing right now. It will give me a break every now and then!
> 
> How are all of you? Seaweed Eater, any day now!! How exciting!
> 
> Babyhopes, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :cry:


I am a teacher too and when I was pregnant and teaching it was a whole new level of fatigue. I thought I was borderline going to pass out all the time. I am sorry for you chemical and mmc. I also had a chemical before my 2 mc too. Boy what a year haha! But staying strong. What grade are you subbing for?


----------



## Leinzlove

Too Scared: We have other teachers in this thread. :) Sevilla and Srrhc. :) I'm the SAHM... I don't think I'm alone, though.

Yay for gender scan. I went private at 14+4, was told :pink:. Had my 20w scan last week was told baby wouldn't cooperate. Haha! I've booked a private 3D/4D for November 1. :)

I moved ahead at my first scan also... 6 days. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

On another note: I'm wondering about ICH. I hope she is ok and updates soon. I've been checking here frequently...


----------



## Krippy

Welcome TooScared! You have joined a wonderful group of ladies.

Leinz...You are right! The amount of beautiful rainbows in this group is amazing and truly a miracle! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I can't imagine how hard it must be for you teachers! I taught just one weekly dance class through first and second tri, 1.5 hours a week...and whew! First tri especially I felt like I was going to collapse afterward. I had to take an extra nap the day I taught just so I wouldn't run out of energy!


----------



## Leinzlove

I have really been lucky being a SAHM. I remember well the days of being pg and working 3am-11am... It seemed like all I did was work and sleep.


----------



## too_scared

I actually have it really easy. I am subbing in a sole charge school with 2 students!! A girl in grade 2 and a boy in grade 3. They are wonderful kids. I think the hardest things are having to get off the couch and actually do something (like think! :haha:) and the 50 minute drive to and from work. 

I would love to be a SAHM. But right now I would have to be a stay at home fur mom! Haha!


----------



## MightyMom

Tawn said:


> Mighty Mom I am sure you don't remember me from the other thread either, but funnily enough I was just thinking of you a few days ago (and toothfairy and tooscared too!) wondering how you were doing! So happy for you hun, HUGE congrats on your BFP!

OMG Tawn you're pregnant too?!?! YAY!! I remember you from the TTC of course!!

too_scared so excited to see you here too!! It's like a really happy reunion!!


----------



## too_scared

For sure!! :)

We're all going to be holding our rainbows before we know it!


----------



## lch28

hi ladies..
well i called my dr. he said hes not concerned because its not a big amount and it stopped. he said if it happens again to call him and hell meet me at the hopsital. it just happened =[ im waiting for him to call me... hes in L&D.. im so scared right now


----------



## lch28

welcome scared.
im so sorry for your loss baby hopes


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm thinking of you! I'm sure you'll be reassured its nothing. But, its good to have the Dr. check on you. :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Babyhopes*: My heart breaks for you! Take all the time you need and I pray you have strength and comfort through this loss. Hoping to see you back again TTC :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*MightyMom*: You sneaky you! :haha: That was a great and beautiful announcement! So so happy for you- you deserve this rainbow! How have you been feeling? Congrats!!

*Ich*: :hugs: take it easy, have you started the new job yet? Hoping this is nothing as the Doc says. :hug


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking of you lch. I hope it's nothing. Take it easy hon. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

=\ my doctor isn't the one on call.. i talked to a different one who told me "he has no clue what im talking about because you dont have a mucus plug to lose at 16 weeks"


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Did you describe what kind of discharge its like, then? I can't believe he won't see you. Explain everything or just go in there. They have to do something. Did you tell him what your Dr. said. I'm hating the medical field. :hugs:

Neesah: Yeah, Mighty Mom sure was sneaky. I got a kick out of your comment. :)


----------



## lch28

yeah.. he was a total jerk.. im going to call my dr first thing in the morning . it has stopped now.. but idk..


----------



## MightyMom

*ich*: During my second tri I had an enormous amount of discharge. I used to refer to it as a vagina-sneeze. Was it like that? A sudden amount of discharge? That can either be a totally normal (and disgusting) part of pregnancy or may indicate you have a bacteria imbalance or infection. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Maybe you can go in to see your doctor in the morning?

*nessah:* You like that? :thumbup: I wasn't sure how to break the news, but Leinz gave me the perfect tee up!


----------



## seaweed eater

What on earth? Of course you have a mucus plug at 16 weeks. Why are some doctors so dumb? :growlmad:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: I don't think Ich would normally be so worried. But, she has endured a second trimester loss. Where she lost her mucus plug a week prior.

Ich: I would definitley call your Dr. in the morning. Just to fill him in... Maybe he'll have you wait again. I hope he sees you, so you can have reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Baby hopes I'm very sorry for ur loss :hugs:

Tooscared welcome Hun good to see you in here..x

Mightymom it is like a proper reunion in here lol... When you think we were all chatting in the march after a loss section....xx

Ich I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about Hun...cx

Hey to all the other ladies....x

Afm still got the sickness from hell and need to work thurs to sat :( I want to be a stay at home pregnant lady :)


----------



## Mrskg

Baby hopes I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Welcome too scared x

Ich thinking of you x

After 5 losses in a year it really looks like I'm cooking my rainbow this time so please ladies never give up on your dreams as hard a journey as this has been it will be all worth it in the end xxx


----------



## happyface82

Babyhopes I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tooscared - Welcome! :flower:

Ich - I hope its nothing serious and what a stupid doctor you talked to! :hugs:

I had my appointment with my GP yesterday. He took all my history and told me I'll get a scan at 12 weeks which I expected and I'll meet with the midwife afterwards. Today I got a call from maternity at my hospital and they said I'll be hearing from them in the next 2-5 days for a dating scan :happydance: I don't' know why I get one. Maybe because of my history but its too soon to identify any problems for IUGR so not sure! I'm excited though! And then she said I'll be hearing from the midwives for an appointment! Clueless GP! :dohh:


----------



## happyface82

I just realised by dating scan my hospital means the 12 weeks scan. :shrug: Do they not do a Nuchal Translucency Scan? I'm confused now. :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

happyface82 said:


> Babyhopes I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tooscared - Welcome! :flower:
> 
> Ich - I hope its nothing serious and what a stupid doctor you talked to! :hugs:
> 
> I had my appointment with my GP yesterday. He took all my history and told me I'll get a scan at 12 weeks which I expected and I'll meet with the midwife afterwards. Today I got a call from maternity at my hospital and they said I'll be hearing from them in the next 2-5 days for a dating scan :happydance: I don't' know why I get one. Maybe because of my history but its too soon to identify any problems for IUGR so not sure! I'm excited though! And then she said I'll be hearing from the midwives for an appointment! Clueless GP! :dohh:



Hey. Did u have IUGR with a previous pregnancy? And if you did and don't mind sharing with me the details. Like when was it diagnosed? How?&why was it diagnosed? How did they treat it? And when/why did you deliver? And how was baby? 
Sorry for all the questions, but I think that the drs are considering that I may have this.. If you don't mind sharing any experience you have had I'd be greatful. Either here or pm me. :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

I really don't mind you asking! :flower:

I was diagnosed at 7 months. K had dropped from 50% to 25% so doc got a bit worried. He did a doppler scan which the one that checks the blood flow through the placenta and it was off the chart completely. I was given blood-thinning injections to do daily and was asked to rest as much as possible. I was given growth scan every 2 weeks and was told that if/when she stops growing we'll have to deliver her. I then had a bit of spotting in week 33 and was put on bed rest. At my 35 week scan I was told all is ok and they'll let me go to 38 weeks. K was small but healthy. The exact next day I love my mucus plug and was hospitalised. I was given steroids for Ks lungs which you usually don't need at this point but they were treating her like she was 2 weeks smaller. It was Friday night. I was told that the full effect of the shots will be on monday and I will deliver then. Sunday at 4am my waters broke and she was here 4,5 hours later :cloud9: Small, but healthy. Didn't need anything. Doctor said my labour was so quick probably as nature wanted to protect the baby and she needed to come out soon. Who knows! I just hope my next labour is as quick! 

When are you seeing your doctor again? Was it Friday? IUGR is so stressful because you are always worrying when the time comes that you need to deliver but at least if they know about it and they monitor you you have the best chance [email protected] If you have any questions or anything you can always ask me or pm me. Also, if you go to gestational complications section there are lots of people who have been through it! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Thanks so much. My next growth scan is Sept 19th but I have an appt with my OB tomorrow so he may move that forward. At first I was totally freaked that I was going to lose the baby it was just a matter of time. But although it's still possible as long as I'm monitored well then we'll have the best possible outcome. My mind is a big mess of confusion and stress. My due date by lmp is 1/1/13 but my very first ultrasound dated me at 1/8/13. Which I think is more accurate because I believe I ov'd late. But dr kept my first due date. When I brought this up as a possible reason for her measuring small it was shot down because they said the change went from 48% to 24% in 4 weeks time it wasn't measuring small from the beginning. Ugh. I don't know it's the not knowing thats driving me crazy. I do know one thing it is highly unlikely I'll make it to my due date let alone to term. I've been put on strict bed rest so I'm praying that helps and I don't plan on leaving without more info/answers from my next ultrasound. My big goal right now is to make it to 28 weeks. That's the earliest I would be "ok" delivering. What concerns me is being in the 24% at 20 weeks. Was your baby measuring small over all or just an abdomen measuring behind? Thanks for your help. :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

With K it was different. Her head was measuring very small. I guess all babies are different. 

Of course you are stressed. But just try and keep positive. Every week makes a huge difference now, even every day. I really hope your OB can give you some more information about this, I think the more you talk about it and the more you learn about it it helps to keep calm and face the facts. Its a difficult situation to be in but one that can have a happy ending I promise. :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

It seems like women with recurrent miscarriages tend to know more about the reproductive cycle and pregnancy than their doctors do. Of course there is a mucus plug at 16 weeks!


----------



## lch28

i went to my doctor. i told him what that on call dr said and he said "that's the most ridiculous thing i ever heard" which um.. it is.. lol! but he checked and he said it was just regular CM.. weird.. i got his private number now (glad i didnt have to go back to my ex's apartment for that) so that's good. good news is.. they got my progesterone shots today!! I go in on Monday. My fiancee was supposed to do them for me.. but obv that wont be happening.. so ill be doing it myself.


----------



## Mrskg

ich glad yor app went well xx


----------



## MightyMom

Wow your doctor sounds so nice! Hope everything settles down for you.


----------



## happyface82

Glad your appointment went well ich!! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, that's great. :hugs: I'm glad your doctor was understanding (and that he recognizes how ridiculous that other doctor was! Seriously :dohh:).

I found out today that baby is not even engaged at all :cry: both the doctor and DH were super nice and reasonable about reminding me that this is quite normal and can just be part of the journey to a healthy, normal birth, but it's hard not to be disappointed, especially when I really thought he had dropped. I just really don't want a C section! Lots of walking up and down stairs for me.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies!

seaweed are you 38 weeks now??


----------



## seaweed eater

39 today and not excited about it, which is why I got rid of my tickers :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

seaweed eater, don't worry! My DD never "dropped." She was stuck in my pelvis until my waters broke, but came out just fine the "natural" way. The important thing is to be head down, the rest nature will take care of. Try to relax!


----------



## lch28

lol aww hun .. he'll be here soon =D couldn't they induce you instead of a C section?


----------



## MightyMom

The day when you wake up and think "I just want this baby OUT NOW." That is the day it will happen. Must be a hormonal thing, but every woman I know who has given birth full term has said that the day she went into labour she had that thought!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you ladies :hugs: MightyMom, I love that. It's like what they say about how feeling really emotional and hopeless can be a pregnancy symptom...certainly was true for me!

Lch, they would definitely induce rather than section, and no one is talking about either of those yet fortunately...it's just that being unengaged at labor increases the risk of complications like cord prolapse and "failure to progress," and it makes inductions slightly more likely to fail. It's really not a big deal though, I just read a few articles that found that 70-75% of first time moms actually start labor without baby engaged, and my doctor certainly wasn't worried about it at all. Just stressing about the worst case scenario! :wacko:


----------



## lch28

aww i understand hun. its hard not to stress. I'm sure everything is going to go great! does it look like you dropped to you ?


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich*: glad you found a better doctor and also good you have his private line. Glad it was nothing at all :hugs:


*Seaweed*: Poor hun, I feel for you. But you know, he might turn any time now. I hear spicy food helps, so does walking and being active, which you already are doing...Maybe you should go for a pregnancy massage :haha: worked for me! :D


----------



## too_scared

Wow! This thread moves really fast! 

Thank you for all the lovely welcomes :)

Mighty Mom, I remember you from the other thread. This is definitely your rainbow :hugs:

lch, I am so glad to hear that it was just cm and you are ok. What a stupid dr you talked to last night!

Seaweed eater, I hope you get to meet your little boy soon!

Hi to everyone else! :flower:
(sorry I can't seem to keep up! I missed 3 or so pages while I was at work today!)


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Seaweed...I know how anxious you must feel. My RJ didn't engage until the day day I went into labour, everyone is so different. Thinking of you hun and yes get walking and bouncing!

Glad you appt went well Ich...It is crazy how different it can be when you see the right Dr. 

Hello everyone else! Hope you are all having a wonderful day!


----------



## nesSAH

Ok! I still am not feeling baby at all! I am trying not to worry, but I do have a visible bump already... I know some ladies here felt their babies much earlier :(


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for your concern ladies :hugs: I'm sorry to complain when really things are so good! I am so blessed to be pregnant with a healthy boy and to have made it this far. For most of the pregnancy I didn't even think I would get here. I just needed some time this morning to let out all my frustration!

Had a good conversation with my doula and she gave me some good ideas of new exercises to try. Also going for chiropractic tomorrow morning...have never done that before so it should be interesting if nothing else!


----------



## seaweed eater

Nessah it's so early for you hon :hugs: I know it's hard to believe sometimes on BnB, but it's very normal not to feel anything until as late as 20 weeks. I can't wait until you start feeling movements, but don't worry about it at all.


----------



## Leinzlove

SnowAngel: I'm sure your baby girl will keep baking. :) Do you have any names?

Happyface: How much did K weigh? DD was small for gestation and her due date was right on with ovulation. She weighed 6lbs 3oz at 39w3d.

NeeSAH: It's normal not to feel movement yet. First time Moms don't feel movement until 21 weeks on average. And second time anytime before that. I'm sure any day now baby will be kicking the crap out of you. :)

S: Awwww... hate seeing those tickers go. 39 weeks is such a good thing. It doesn't matter when or whether baby drops or not. It doesn't predict when labor happens. DD dropped at like 36 weeks... I was still pregnant for weeks afterward. I also was frustrated and was doing all I could to induce labor. :) Munchkin will be here really soon! You can't go much longer. I can't wait to see him! :)

Too Scared: It's great that you are here! :)

Mrskg: You are such an inspiration! I'm so happy your rainbow is here in my thread. I'm so honored! And sooo happy for you! :hugs:

Krippy: Won't be long before its glucose time for you! I'd call that a milestone. :)

I know I'm missing someone.... I'm sorry! :)

AFM: What a long day I've had. But, its been great. I had another oral surgeon consult this morning. And finally its all figured out. I've been so sick of the go around. So, the Dentist put me on Amoxicillin, which I'm not taking until I talk it over with my baby Dr. Its because of a bacteria infection I have in my mouth. Next, I have scheduled two teeth extractions for Sept. 20. And then I have a dental hygentist appt. scheduled for Oct. 4. Then I will have my full mouth oral extraction 6 weeks after Zoela gets here. I'll have to pump and store enough breast milk to get Zoela through 2 days. So much for never offering a bottle. This surgeon was so nice... Finally someone to tell me what I should do and not where I should go next. Etc. The surgeon says this will get my periodontal disease under control and lower my risks to baby. :) Which makes me soooo happy! How much relief I feel. I will also be prescribed tylenol with codiene but I plan on talking to my baby Dr. first. I couldn't call him because he's in surgery on Thursdays. 

I went to the pregnancy clinic today and recieved my first Zoela baby gift. I cried. It was from my bible study instructor. I got diapers, wipes, bib and rattle. It was so sweet. :)

Then I went with my SIL to tour our hospitals new birthing unit. Its so nice and beautiful. All private rooms with massive master bathrooms. You do all of labor and delivery in the same room. If you need a c-section, you don't have to be seperated from your baby at all. :) I definitley felt a lot of impatience... Just can't wait. :)


----------



## too_scared

Wow, Leinzlove, sounds like you have a lot going on with your mouth :( (sorry I don't know all the back story) It really sucks that you have to have so much done. Teeth are something that just gives me the willies. I hate to have things done with my mouth. Sorry you have to go through all this stuff :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Yikes Leinz! Definitely check with your doc about the meds. I think Amoxycillin is ok but the codiene?? Also, don't worry about the bottle. There is a lot of hysteria surround mixing bottles and boobs, but we mixed at 5 days and DD didn't blink twice. Milk is milk and she was just as happy to take a bottle as a nipple! :)

nessah: I didn't feel DD kick until 23 weeks! And I thought it was gas for like another week. Do you have an anterior placenta? Usually it acts like a giant shock absorber and makes it hard to feel any kicks or movement.


----------



## Krippy

Awww Leinz...I am so glad that you saw someone who was able to give you plan of action. I can't imagine how anxious you have been! 

I actually had my GTT this week...I think they do it earlier here in Canada. Now just waiting to see if I pass but I am sure that I will as I did last time!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz- we do have a name picked. I wasn't planning on sharing, but since you asked. :hugs: 

Her name will be...... Caliana Noelle. Pronounced Cali-ah-na. :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Snow that's so pretty! I really like it :flower:


----------



## lch28

snow that is beautiful name! 
glad you got to see a dr leinz.. i have taken amoxil with both my pregnancies. totally safe =]


----------



## sevilla24

seaweed eater said:


> I can't imagine how hard it must be for you teachers! I taught just one weekly dance class through first and second tri, 1.5 hours a week...and whew! First tri especially I felt like I was going to collapse afterward. I had to take an extra nap the day I taught just so I wouldn't run out of energy!

30 weeks pregnant and on my feet teaching all day... then coming home to my 2 year old. :wacko: I am sure some day I will look back on this period of time in my life and laugh :haha: Or I just won't remember it because I seem to only run on pure adrenaline :coffee:


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> i went to my doctor. i told him what that on call dr said and he said "that's the most ridiculous thing i ever heard" which um.. it is.. lol! but he checked and he said it was just regular CM.. weird.. i got his private number now (glad i didnt have to go back to my ex's apartment for that) so that's good. good news is.. they got my progesterone shots today!! I go in on Monday. My fiancee was supposed to do them for me.. but obv that wont be happening.. so ill be doing it myself.

Ich - Did I miss something?? I don't mean to pry... but are you not with your fiance anymore??? I hope everything is okay. :hugs:

On another note, I am SO happy your regular doctor checked you out and confirmed that the on-call dr was ridiculously misinformed :dohh:


----------



## lch28

hey sevilla. idk how you do it hun. tomrrow will be my first day working full time and i know ill be so tired!

i dont mind you asking at all hun, yes, i decided to call off the engagement. he was just treating me very, very badly. he told me that me and the baby dont deserve him. so i moved into my moms and gave him the ring. of course now hes sending flowers and chocolate every day. i have turned off my cell phone, he left a note in my moms mail box asking to go to my dr appointment on monday so he can see the baby. i want to call him and be like.. "the baby that doesnt deservre you, you mean" but i refuse to give him the satisfaction.


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, you are doing amazing, it's so great to see you so strong. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. im kind of scared if its a boy.. =\ i would be thrilled either way but who will do boy - ish things with him lol??!


----------



## seaweed eater

Friends, babysitters, teachers. Don't worry about it, I'm sure you will raise a wonderful boy if it does turn out to be a boy...and he will be better off than if your fiance were still in your life.


----------



## lch28

thx hun..

omg ladies i just made the best homemade fudge.ever.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Your baby's name is so beautiful. I love the Noelle also. :) I can't believe you weren't going to share. :sad1:

Ich: I'm also glad you are staying strong. You will be treated how you demand to be treated. And no worries... I'm sure you are team :pink:! I can't wait to change your ticker color! I'm so excited! :)

Sevilla: I don't know how you are doing it either. When do you plan on starting maternity leave? How much time are you taking off? Try to put your fit up and have a wonderful weekend. :) 

TooScared: It's a long dental story but I'm so glad a plan is in action, now. How are you feeling? Those first trimester symptoms leave you be? Mine took off at 16 weeks... Good Ridance. :)

Krippy: Yeah, they do give glucose testing earlier in Canada. I'm having mine done at 27 weeks. You should pass it with flying colors I'm sure. Which flavor did you do? I did orange. How have you been feeling? You are getting super close to the third trimester! :wohoo:

Mighty Mom: I know breastfeeding will be established. I just didn't want to offer bottles at all. I still don't plan on offering them often. I want to be exclusive. But, its only for 2 days or so. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello ladies :hi: Thank you so much for inviting me to join your group Leinz, i'm so happy to be here :dance: I can't wait to get to know everyone and share in everyones joyous moments :dance: and and try to help people through any bad ones :hugs:

I won't be very active for the next few weeks in the run up to my wedding, but as soon as we get that out of the way :haha: i'll be here in full force :dance:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr still ill, hardly slept and have to cancel my MW appointment today because my pelvis is wrecked and I can hardly move. :growlmad:

Oh well, feeling baby move is cheering me right up :) x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw welcome longing2bemum..xxx

Wiggler I'm so sorry ur still ill are they going to give u a back brace for ur pelvis?xx


----------



## Wiggler

I had a pelvis support belt last time and it did sod all, I need another referral for physio then I'll most likely be on crutches and pain relief :( x x x


----------



## happyface82

Welcome loning2bamum and congrats!!! :happydance:

Girls I'm worried. I've had a lot of discharge since I found out I was pregnant. And the past 2 days it has increased even more. This morning I went to the loo and when I wiped it had a bit of bright red blood in it. It wasn't much and when I wiped again it was gone. Sorry TMI. Any ideas? Not sure what to do? :shrug:


----------



## Tawn

Congrats on your BFP longing2bamum!

Wiggler, so sorry you are in so much pain! :hugs: I hope that your doctors can find something that helps you ASAP!

MightyMom & Tooscared: glad to have you both on here! It really is a full blown reunion now!


happyface, I am sure the discharge is normal hun, a lot of women say they have it in early pregnancy. But I understand it would be very worrying, so maybe call your midwife if you can? Do you have their direct number yet? :hugs:

Leinz, glad your consult went better than the others! Now you finally have a plan of attack hun!

Seaweedeater, I can't believe you are 39 weeks! Any day now! I am so excited for you!

Hi everyone else!

AFM, I have my 1st midwife appt today at 4pm. Not sure if it is my "booking in" appt or something else, so no clue what to expect. Anyone have any insight on what might happen at this first visit? I'm excited but a bit nervous as well!


----------



## happyface82

I don't have the direct number yet. I'm not worried about the discharge. I had that last time. I'm worried about the bit of blood in it. I think I will wait for a couple if hours and see how it goes. In any case I think time will show right?


----------



## lch28

Longing2bAMum congrats and hope you have a wonderful time at your wedding =]

happyface - im sorry your so worried hun, hope its nothing, if you can't call your doctor you may just have to wait it out


----------



## happyface82

Thank you hun. Well I haven't had any spotting since this morning which I hope is a good sign? I called my doctor in Greece whom I trust 1000% and he told me its ok and not to worry. He said it doesn't have to mean anything at all and to wait it out. He also of course said that even if it is the beginning of a MC there is nothing I can do to prevent it so only time will show. But he didn't genuinely think this is what it is. So I guess its a waiting game... I will let myself relax if by tonight there is no more. 

I don't want to be given a scan today because I've heard people who have scans the day they start spotting and all looks well and two days later they MC. So I'll just wait and hope for the best. And try not to panic! Not an easy task


----------



## lch28

aww hun not an easy task your right but im sure its okay.. lots of women bleed during early preg and its fine <3 I am Greek lol.


----------



## happyface82

haha really? I had no idea! Where from?


----------



## iwantpeace

Hi Happyface,

I'm sorry to hear about your spotting. I had spotting at 7wks 4 days. It wasn't brown but red. I had an external scan and the baby looked good. The tech could see the blood in the vaginal canal but said it wasn't coming from anywhere near my uterus or baby. I was put on progesterone as a precaution but I suspect that maybe that wasn't even necessary.

I know it's scary but so many women have had spotting and gone on to have nice and healthy pregnancies. Just remember, once you've seen a strong heartbeat the odds are in your favour, try to keep reminding yourself of that

:hugs:


----------



## iwantpeace

Oh, and just to reassure you a bit more - my therapist had spotting through her entire first trimester, like the whole time. She was signed off work, but decided to keep going to work to keep her mind off it. Never took progesterone. Today she has a happy/healthy tazmanian devil 4 year old beautiful girl with more energy than you can imagine :)

:hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Thank you so much iwantpeace!!

The more time passes and I don't see anymore spotting the more I'm relaxing! :thumbup: I know odds are in my favour so will keep being optimistic about this! :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

happyface82 said:


> Thank you hun. Well I haven't had any spotting since this morning which I hope is a good sign? I called my doctor in Greece whom I trust 1000% and he told me its ok and not to worry. He said it doesn't have to mean anything at all and to wait it out. He also of course said that even if it is the beginning of a MC there is nothing I can do to prevent it so only time will show. But he didn't genuinely think this is what it is. So I guess its a waiting game... I will let myself relax if by tonight there is no more.
> 
> I don't want to be given a scan today because I've heard people who have scans the day they start spotting and all looks well and two days later they MC. So I'll just wait and hope for the best. And try not to panic! Not an easy task




lch28 said:


> aww hun not an easy task your right but im sure its okay.. lots of women bleed during early preg and its fine <3 I am Greek lol.



My mil is full Greek her family is from a village near Ioannina. My dd has her great grandmothers name for a middle which is Ekaterina. We bought dd a onesie that said made in America with Greek parts. :rofl: Anyways it's crazy we all have a connection to Greece. :flower:


----------



## happyface82

:haha: how clever for that onesie!! 

Katerina is my LOs name. And my mums of course! :dohh:


----------



## nesSAH

*Longing2bAMum*: welcome and big congrats!!! H & H 9 months!!!

Thanks ladies: I will surely wait :D.... *Mighty mom*: not sure about the placenta position, but I see my Obgyn next week so will ask her

*Leinz:* So much on your plate, but I am glad you have a game plan and the main surgery is not until Zoella is born. Will ask around about the antibiotics thing, but I'm sure your Baby Doc will know if this is okay for right now. You are so strong and Zoella is so lucky to have a great strong mom... your baby gift story brought tears to my eyes also :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

I just realized *Wiggler, Ich *and I all have our gender scans on the same week!

:happydance: I wanna stay strong and stay team green :yellow: 
Exciting! So thankful!!!

*happyface82*: glad the spotting is over hun!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies, 
I had my dr appt today. He answered a few questions I had but basically said we don't know yet for sure what is going on and to stop worrying and go on a picnic. :rofl: it's not much to do but anything to get a break from bedrest. So I'll bring dd to the park tomorrow for a picnic. :thumbup:
He did say he'll start the non stress testing when I'm 28 weeks unless the ultrasound on the 19th shows we need to do something different. So for now it's a picnic, then back to bedrest til further notice. :flower:


----------



## lch28

aww snow have a good picnic! bed rest must be hard. =\ you sound like your doing well..

happyface my parents were born in Cyprus. so i guess i am really Cypriot lol. Most of my family lives in Greece now however. love your DDs name. glad the spotting has stopped


today was my first day of work. 7-3 and i am exhausted.


----------



## sevilla24

How is it that this thread keeps moving faster and faster??? YIKES!!! I try to come on at night before bed and I feel like I have missed so much!! So, for those I don't say anything to, please don't take offense. :shrug:

lch - I am so sorry that you have to deal with that crap from your ex-fiance. But I am so happy for you and proud of you for standing up for yourself, staying strong and doing what's best for you and the baby!!! Too often women let themselves get walked all over because they don't know what else to do. YAY FOR YOU!!!!! With a role model like that, your baby won't need anyone else!! Also, glad you survived your first day of work!! :hugs:

Leinz - I plan on working right up until I deliver if I can. Playing it by ear. Then I will go back to work in March. 

Snow - That's wonderful that you can get out and have a picnic. Although bed rest is important, relaxation and not being stressed is too. So, it sounds like a picnic is the perfect medicine... ENJOY!!!

Longing2bamum - WELCOME!!! I have been a silent stalker on your TTC journal and was over the moon for you when I read that you got your BFP. Just in time for your wedding. Sometimes.... the fates just line up perfectly, don't they??? :flower:

AFM - I am envious of those of you with your baby's names picked out already. I am SO SO SO struggling!!!! With DD I had her name picked out by 8 months, although we didn't officially decide 'til she was born (we knew we loved the name, but we waited to be sure). I am 30 weeks and I have a few that I "like" but nothing that I love. I keep thinking she is going to arrive and I am not going to have a name for her :nope:

Tomorrow my beautiful baby girl turns 2 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!! Not sure where the time went, but I am so excited to sing to her and watch her open presents. It is so true that once you become a mom you just live through your children's joy :cloud9:


----------



## srrhc

Sevilla I agree I feel like I am so behind by the time I get home and settle down for the night. I usually have about 5 pages worth to get through haha! 

I can't even imagine how tired you are because I don't have a toddler and I am not pregnant but I am exhausted after a day of teaching! 

I hope dd has a wonderful bday tomorrow. 2! Wow! How precious! 

Ich I had no idea hun. I am sorry you are going through this but you are strong and there is nothing you can't do. I am proud of you. 

Welcome longingtobemom! I love see new pregnant ladies here! 

Snow so glad to hear good news! 

Happy I am glad the spotting stopped but like the other ladies said it is very common. It still doesn't make you feel any better huh?! My friend had to wear a pad the whole pregnant she bleed so much. Her baby girl is now 4 and adorable as ever. 

I know I am forgetting someone! I am so sorry if I am. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Girls who have pink bumps check this out. 

https://toeblooms.com/

I'm in love. They are so stinking cute!!


----------



## lch28

omg snow. i love those they are adorable!

thanks sevilla. i chose a girl name but have no idea for boys. i think boy names are much harder!


----------



## seaweed eater

Snow, your doctor sounds pretty reasonable :thumbup: relaxing is almost always good advice!

Sevilla, happy birthday to your DD :cloud9: and happy 30 weeks to you and bump! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well today :hugs:

AFM, what can I say? Still pregnant :lol: I'm feeling a lot better about it for now though! Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, alot has happened on my day away. My little sister and her friend decided to surprise me with a visit so I went MIA. We went shopping and out to dinner with our grandparents. Then last night we watched a movie "High School". Wasn't something DH and I would normally watch. But, its about all the video store had left on Friday night. It was a good time. :) 

My sister left this morning. I'm now cuddling with DD... But, I have much to do. Tomorrow our friends are coming over for football games. The season has started and I'm now hostess. :) How exciting though... It goes fast and is 16 weeks. At the end this season we will be 37 weeks! Eek!

Happyface: Everything worries us about our lil babies. But, I'm sure its nothing. I had spotting a bit with DD, tinged in with CM. :hugs:

Ich: How are you holding up at your Mom's house? How have you been feeling?

S: Still pregnant today? But, not for long! :)

Sevilla: You'll find a name... I'm sure. :) Happy Birthday to DD! :wohoo: Also Happy 30 weeks! And... I hope you find time to get some rest this weekend. :hugs:

Snow: I'm so happy to hear you are off bed rest! I just know everything is ok or the Dr. wouldn't have put you on a picnic. Can't wait for scan day! :) Love the website those blooms are so cute.

Srrhc: I hope you can find some time to rest this weekend also. Have a good time with DH, watching the game. Have a drink! :)

NeeSAH: You can stay strong for team green! However, I know I couldn't. I'm actually pretty sure I'm :pink:, but dang how much I get scared buying things with conformation. I was told at 14 weeks and unable to confirm at 19 weeks. Were you team green for DD?


----------



## snowangel187

I think he knew I was making myself crazy on bedrest so he wanted me to go out relax and regroup. Now I'm back at bed rest. We've finally had our cable company changed so at least I have tv to distract me some. That and pinterest. My new found love. :rofl: 

11 days til my ultrasound. :flower:


----------



## happyface82

I'm sure all will be well too! Not long now! I keep hearing about pinterest but have never looked into it! hmmmm


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Yay for TV! 11 days seems like forever, but it isn't all that far off. :) It feels so much better saying "next week." 

And I love pinterest! Great photo ideas and recipes. Fun!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw snow yeah for tv Hun. Cx

Leinzlove I've got my booking appointment on the 18th Hun..x

Did u ladies hav the test for down syndrome? Don't kno whether to get it or not. X


----------



## Leinzlove

I had the quad screening with this pregnancy. It's a blood test that tests for 4 serious birth conditions. I feel better prepared than not. Even though I know no matter what I'm keeping this baby. :) However, its controversal because a positive test warrants more testing and doesn't mean anythings wrong.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm going to see wot hubby wants to do. X


----------



## srrhc

I am obsessed with pinterest. Wish I would have know about it before my wedding!


----------



## Wiggler

I had the downs screening, I didn't really care about the results, we would keep and love baby regardless, but I really wanted the scan. x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

I had the scan and blood test combined screenings at 13 and 20 weeks. I just wanted to be as prepared as possible in case baby was going to need some particular type of care immediately after birth.


----------



## lch28

i had the screening done too.


----------



## MightyMom

I had as much screening as my doc would offer and the insurance would cover. Mostly so that I could research anything beforehand because I am such a control freak and felt better about it. I also read practically every pregnancy book out there to get a general idea too just in case something came up that wasn't screened. But then DD came out without any pre-existing conditions so all that worry was for naught!

Also if anyone wants a Pinterest invite, just PM me your e-mail address. I am ADDICTED to Pinterest and have a ridiculous number of pins! But I think most of them are very useful. :) If you alread have Pinterest, look me up! MightyMamaBear


----------



## too_scared

I love Pinterest too! :)

Leinz, it sounds like you had a nice time with your sister. 

Seaweed Eater, I hope your little boy makes an appearance soon!!

Snow, I am glad that you have TV to keep you busy now. Those 11 days will fly by!

Cheryl, I am getting the screening done next week. Then we will break the news to everyone. Our families don't even know yet! 

Do any of you ladies suffer from allergies? Today my allergies have gone through the roof. I have been coughing, sneezing, and blowing my nose all day. I think I have used a whole box of tissues already today. I have sneezed approximately 100 times (at least) and there is no sign of it letting up. My poor nose is so red and raw. I read that in the 2nd tri your allergies could go bonkers and now I am scared! I don't want another 12 weeks of this! Any tips on easing them?


----------



## sevilla24

Cheryl - looks like I am alone in that we didn't do any screening with either pregnancy. We chose not to have the extra worry :) Do what's right for you and DH. Good luck!!


----------



## seaweed eater

TS, you poor thing :hugs: I have heard the same thing about allergies getting worse during pregnancy, but unfortunately I don't know what remedy to suggest. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## snowangel187

I never have allergy problems ever. But it seems as tho this pregnancy has created some. It's ridiculous!!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Seaweed Eater :)

I hope your allergies go away again after your baby comes, Snow.


----------



## seaweed eater

snowangel187 said:


> I never have allergy problems ever. But it seems as tho this pregnancy has created some. It's ridiculous!!

Are you sure it's allergies, Snow? In second tri I thought I was developing allergies or a cold, but it ended up being acid reflux. At least, treating the reflux made it go away. My symptoms were sore throat and sinus congestion -- never knew reflux could cause the latter but apparently it can.


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys il see wot hubby thinks I need to let my midwife kno next week. Xx


----------



## snowangel187

seaweed eater said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> I never have allergy problems ever. But it seems as tho this pregnancy has created some. It's ridiculous!!
> 
> Are you sure it's allergies, Snow? In second tri I thought I was developing allergies or a cold, but it ended up being acid reflux. At least, treating the reflux made it go away. My symptoms were sore throat and sinus congestion -- never knew reflux could cause the latter but apparently it can.Click to expand...

:shrug: not sure I've had issues since first tri, I'll have to look into the acid reflux thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mine is the same way... I keep feeling like I'm coming down with something. My throat gets really sore but its just acid reflux. It is fine after a few tums. It especially happens after I have pizza or spagetti. Hope you feel better soon, snow. :hugs:

Cheryl: It doesn't matter either way whether you take the test or not. It's more of a personal decison. Thats what my Dr. said. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Well we hav decided against it just going to deal with it if it happened at the birth. Think my ms is easing is it normal for it to happen at 9 wks??xx


----------



## happyface82

Exciting news!!! Got my midwife appointment for this evening!!!!!!! :happydance: She just called and said she just got my papers and had a cancellation for this evening so I'm going! OH will stay with K. I'm so silly I didn't write down where I'm meeting with her exactly but I remember the wing and I'm sure I'll find it once I'm there. Anxious and excited at the same time!!! :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

great news mrsk.

cheryl the placenta starts to form around then so its normal. i hardly had MS


----------



## lch28

i have an OB appointment at 9. cant wait


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ich can't believe ur 17 wks already. Cx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies ive been in here before in july, but i sadly had my 2nd MC :( Ive just found out im 4weeks 5 days pregnant so really praying this one sticks! Thank you lienz for inviting me to join your thread :) Ive just made my DRs appointment its wednesday at 9.50, doubt they will do anything other than refer me to midwives though. I feel a bit more positive this time, i got my first positive on fri ona frer and then did another yesterday and it was alot darker, so that made me feel better, although im not testing anymore, what will be will be!! My wedding in 2 weeks 5 days so feeling nervous about that lol.


----------



## iwantpeace

CherylC3 said:


> Well we hav decided against it just going to deal with it if it happened at the birth. Think my ms is easing is it normal for it to happen at 9 wks??xx

Totally normal hun, don't worry about it. I had MS on and off since day 1. Between week 8.5 and 9.5 it seemed to go straight out the window....and then for me it came back :sick:

There is a grey area where the placenta takes over, most doctors say it's between 9-12 weeks, with functioning starting at 9. Placenta starts taking over and the baby's pituitary gland starts working it takes the hormone stress off your body and ms should ease up.

I hope it stays away for you :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hey erinsmummy I'm also here for the second time hopefully this is ur rainbow Hun..x

Thanks iwantpeace I think being PAL just makes u para xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Wow it moves really quickly in this thread lol i'm finding it hard to keep up with who everyone is and how everyone is doing :wacko: It's interesting reading people who are further along, I don't really have any symptoms, so it's like looking into the future for whats to come :haha:

When do people think I shoud make my Dr's appt? i'm under the impression they don't do anything to start with which is why I haven't felt in a rush to go, but should what do you all think, sooner rather than slightly later?


----------



## happyface82

You are sooo lucky to not have any symptoms! Enjoy!! :haha:

I guess it depends on how the system works in your country. :shrug: When I was in Greece with my first pregnancy even though I called the doctor very early on he only booked me in to see him when I was 8 weeks I think. Here in the UK you need to start from the GP so again its different.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I can just imagine at 6 weeks for my morning sickness to start, just in time for my wedding :haha: typical :haha:

i'm not 100% sure how it works over here, i've only known one other pregnant person here and she went to the doctor for something else and then found out she was pregnant :dohh: I guess we'll call and just see what they say then :)


----------



## happyface82

I hope you don't' get it before your wedding at least!! I was ill on my wedding day. Not fun :dohh:

Yes, just make the call! Its exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

How is everyone today?

I have been feeling little baby kicks :cloud9: 

I think my virus/cold is finally going, I am feeling better today that I have I 2 months :) x x x


----------



## happyface82

Kicks!!!! :cloud9: Can't wait to feel kicks!

Glad your cold is going away. I've got a cold now! :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

People love to share their germs don;t they? grrrr. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

The kicks started properly this past week or so. I have an anterior placenta so they are really really light still, but so lovely to feel :)

My little boy is so excited about the baby, he is always coming over to me and kissing and rubbing my tummy and he tells the baby about everything he doing :cloud9: My daughter couldn't care less :rofl: She is still waaay too little to understand though. x x x


----------



## happyface82

Awwwww thats so cute about your son!!!!!! :cloud9:

i'm curious to see how K will react when she finds out though she is a bit young to understand I think. I will wait till I have a definite bump and then we can start explaining it to her :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

9 days til my next ultrasound. Tho I'm tempted to change the appointment for a couple days earlier. Bed rest has been ok. Just kind of impatient waiting to find out what's going on. :flower:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Wow Wiggler that's so exciting to feel the first kicks, I too can't wait for that:hugs:

Where in West Sussex are you if you don't mind me asking, i'm from Littlehampton!

Hope everything goes ok at your next US Snowangel :hugs:

Thanks Happyface, I think i'll get OH to make an appt tomorrow (I don't actually speak Swedish!) I kind of feel like a naughty teenager that got pregnant :haha: but i'm 30 :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm in Chichester :) x x x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Nice place to be, I used to work in Tangmere :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Two approaching weddings! Thats exciting Erinsmummy & Longing2bamum! :wohoo: Your tickers have been added on the front page. :)

Erinsmummy: Loving the fact that your lines got darker. :) It won't be long before you are saying "I do." It's so good to see you in here! :wohoo:

Longing2bamum: I don't know how it works where you are. Here in the US, they see you usually between 8-10w for the first time. Then every 4 weeks until the 3rd trimester when they see you every 2 weeks. The wait seems like forever in the first trimester. I hope your wedding keeps you plenty distracted. :)

Cheryl: Yeah, the placenta starts taking over. However, mine still came and went every few days for a bit. :) Happy 9 weeks!

Snow: 9 days... isn't very long for your ultrasound. Unfortunatley, I'm having extractions on the same day. Eeeek! Can't wait to hear how perfect baby is growing! :happydance:

Happydance: Yay, so happy you got in with your midwife. Happy 8 weeks! :wohoo: 

Wiggler: So, happy to hear you are FINALLY feeling better! :)

Seaweed: Is this the day Munchkin arrives? How are you holding up?


----------



## seaweed eater

:p I wonder that every morning: "Is today going to be the day?" So far no positive indication :haha: I know the most common thing is for contractions to start at night or early morning...but who knows?

I'm feeling good though...not much I can do about it beyond what I'm already doing!

How are you doing today, hon? :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

:hugs: *Seaweed*! feeling goo d is great! You'll have energy for the labor/delivery

*Wiggler*: yay! on feeling kicks

:Hi: to everyone else! Wishing you all a great week!


----------



## lch28

cheryl i cant believe it either! happy 9 weeks

seaweed still pregnant?? lol

had doc appt today. learned how to give myself my shots. it wasn't too bad. dr couldnt find HB on doppler so had a scan. baby is fine =] my placenta is in front so thats why


----------



## Wiggler

Glad your appointment went well hun, my placenta is at the front too

We have names picked out now!! :happydance: But they are secret so you have to wait  :haha: x x x


----------



## Madrid98

That's very naughty wiggler!!! We have to wait another 4 months to find out!?!?! Lol


----------



## Wiggler

Yups :haha: My mum hates it, she is practically begging me for names :rofl: I told her I won't even tell her the gender if she carries on :rofl: I am mean! :D x x x


----------



## happyface82

Went to the midwife appointment. Went really well! She took my bloods, all my history and told me the do's and don'ts! She has booked me in for a glucose test this Friday. Hospital slots were full for the next 2 weeks so she'll do the bloods again. Then on Oct 11th I have my 12-week scan!!! :happydance: Then I have the full glucose test beginning of November and will also see a consultant in October due to my history. I'm feeling good! They'll give me extra scans dues to my history but if all goes well they are happy to let me birth at the birth centre. Providing baby is growing well and I have no diabetes! :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on a great appt happy!!


----------



## sevilla24

lch - I have an anterior placenta too!!! Did you have one with sophia? I didn't have one with DD so I am finding it rather annoying that all the movements are muted... as that is my favorite part of pregnancy - feeling the baby move!! Grr.


----------



## Krippy

Wow...so many exciting and great appts! Love all of the happy, positive news!

Awwww Seaweed...Your little man is defo comfortable in there. Little stinker better get moving bc his mommy and daddy want to meet him! :)

I have an ultrasound on Monday to see what my placenta is doing and if it has moved up and my NSTs at the hospital start this week. First on is on Friday...I can't believe I am almost in the third trimester! I am so excited and I have a feeling the next 12 or so weeks are going to fly by and I will get to see my bubs soon. It is all so crazy and surreal! 

Hope you all had a wonderful Monday!


----------



## lch28

sevilla i have no idea what it was with sophia.. i know i never felt movements until 19 weeks. I do feel them sometimes if i lay reaallly still lol! i was freaking out when he couldnt find the hb ugh =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich & Happydance: So happy to hear about good appointments.

S: Your wait is almost over... Maybe tonight you'll go into labor. :)

Krippy: Yay, for the third trimester! I know I'm looking forward to the home stretch. I'm already counting down the days to viability! :)

AFM: Started reading Fifty Shades of Grey... I can't believe how romantic it was. I expected the erotica... but what a beautiful story. I had to force myself to put it down. I'm halfway through book 1 and I just started it today. :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks for the welcomes :) I've been trying to catch up on where everyone is lol, everyone's in different trimesters! I'm going to ask if I can have an early scan, font think I'll get one but it's worth an ask!


----------



## lch28

congrats erinsmummy!

okay.. losing more of that discharge that looks like mucus plug to me. freaking out again


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ich try not to panick Hun, when does the mucus plug begin cos im still getting loads of discharge. X


----------



## lch28

i think it starts to form around 10 weeks but i may be wrong. you lose it before you go into labor and i lost mine 3 days before Sophia was born. Last time this happened (last week) i went to my dr and it was just normal discharge. but i cant help but worry. its a lot more today too.


----------



## snowangel187

Save it ich and bring it to tr dr to look at?


----------



## snowangel187

Happy V day to me. :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V day!!

Well we decided names aren't a secret now, so the Boys name is Lucas and the girls name is Sophie :) x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladie :wave: 

Aw I love Lucas but my friends little boys called tht..x

Mines are Sienna and Leo or Harrison for a boy. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely names :cloud9: x x x


----------



## MightyMom

Well I am either in trouble or doing great. I'm starting to get an upper respiratory infection, my nose is plugged. My coworker had it last week, she said it was horrible. I'm surprised I caught it considering how often I wash my hands thanks to weeing every 30 minutes!
Anyway today I woke up feeling so nauseated!! My head hurts too. But I'm just trying to pass this off as pregnancy symptoms. I have never had MS before so I am REALLY hopeful that this means little bean is sticking like crazy!!
Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, definitely keep asking them every time you are worried about losing plug. With your history no one could fault you. :hugs: I hope everything is ok!

Snow, HAPPY V DAY!! :happydance:

Wiggler and Cheryl, I love the names! :flower:

MightyMom, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: sounds like it could be either something you caught or pregnancy stuff. I've been more congested throughout pregnancy, too.


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: I'd definitley ask for an early scan. It can't hurt. This bean's forever. :hugs:

Mighty Mom: It's hard to tell whats going on. I hope its just pregnancy symptoms starting. Feel better soon. :hugs:

Snow: Yay! Happy V day! :wohoo:

Seaweed: You are so close to the BIG 40! :wohoo:

Wiggler: Love both names Lucas & Sophie. :) Beautiful, but I'm thinking you are about to find out its Lucas! :)

Cheryl: Love Love Love the name Leo. :)

AFM: I'm Sick! Ewwww.


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww, feel better hon :hugs:


----------



## lch28

so i called again and he pointed out that everytime i had this discharge was after an exam so maybe its the lube he uses or it just releases some stuff from my cervix. he told me to keep an eye on it and call if it doesnt stop tomorrow. i wish i could stop worrying about it so much. its like i see it and get flash backs. :nope:

love the names ladies. Ours is Ava for girl and we have noo clue for a boy lol


----------



## Madrid98

Love the names ladies!!

Congrats on v day snow!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ava is the only name you'll need... You are team :pink:! :)


----------



## lch28

lol! we shall see on september 27th!! p.s leinz my next ob appt is oct 8th


----------



## Tawn

I love every name that you girls have posted on here! Seriously! And I am usually quite picky with names, so you all must have great taste ;)

Happy V Day Snow! What a wonderful day to celebrate!


----------



## lch28

happy v day!! i cant wait till my v day. Oct 26


----------



## Leinzlove

There's a lot of gender scans coming up in a few weeks. I can't wait to change tickers. :)


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - Now that I am every two weeks, I have my next two midwife appointments scheduled if you want to add it to the front page! September 20th and October 2nd :)


----------



## iwantpeace

I have my NT/12 week scan this Friday, the 14th... so nervous :sick:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Sevilla... Feels good when you get to go every 2 weeks! When did that start for you? My Dr. starts that at the 28w appt. With DD I had to go 3 times a week starting at 34w. I hope that part doesn't happen again... I ended up hating it.


----------



## Leinzlove

iwantpeace said:


> I have my NT/12 week scan this Friday, the 14th... so nervous :sick:

That's so exciting! Don't be nervous! It'll be amazing! :wohoo:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Thanks for adding me to the front page :hugs: I love that me, erinsmummy and mightymom are all one day apart :happydance:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Well I had my drs appointment, didn't really do anything, she was lovely but she's worried me even more! She said if I have another miscarriage that will b 3 in a row and because my daughter was from someone else it could be a genetic problem! So basicly she has just made me go from positive to negative in minutes! Now I think it is a genetic problem and that me and oh can't have babies :(


----------



## Erinsmummy

Longingtobeamum, we are both 5 weeks, and we are both getting married one day apart!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Wow what are the chances lol How's your wedding planning coming along? Are you having a big do, or a small one? I'm just having it small, but my family and friends have to fly here from England and stay with me for the week, so stressful anyway lol

Sorry your Dr made you feel like this, i'm sure this one will be a sticky one for you :hugs: and then you won't even have to think about a genetic problem :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks :) wedding plans are all good!! Everything's all done except the table plan which I'm putting off haha. We're having 80 ppl to our wedding, So not small! R u all sorted? R u marrying in church or register office or somewhere else? Xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

We're just having a register office, trouble is, over here it's big church or 5 minute signing of some papers, so we didn't want a church wedding so had to go with the only alternative, I don't mind though, it's the party that counts isn't it? :haha: We could have as many as 40 coming, but it all depends who OH's brother brings with him, he has 4 children and his oldest has a child and partner, so he could account for 7 of the 40 or only 1 :haha: it's only informal though so I guess it doesn't matter :D

I'm homemaking everything, so i'm almost finished, just trying to put the zip on my dress today, thought i'd better get round to it, time is ticking :haha: most other stuff is done though will just be doing a lot of baking the day before with my mum :D

Were you planning your wedding for a long time, because we only decided to do it and got engaged in about April so it's only been 5 months for us!


----------



## lch28

hope you ladies enjoy your weddings!

erinsmummy im sorry your doctor made you feel that way. she really shouldnt have said that because it is almost surely not the case.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks ich Im trying not to worry myself stupid! 

Registry office is still good, some of the rooms are really nice! We are getting married in a pub/inn. It's licenced so can do the whole wedding there, and yup it sure is the party that counts!! I think it's lovely when people make a lot of it themselves. I'm far too lazy for that though lol. My dress alone is nearly £2000 So I went all out lol, must be mad as its just one day! So your marrying on a Friday? Ooh I'll be excited to hear how your day goes :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

We got engaged in November and have been planning it since then :)


----------



## MightyMom

OMG! So excited! Went for my RE/OB appointment this morning. They brought me right in for an ultrasound. I'm so used to waiting 45 minutes for an appointment, but the doctor saw me right away. Got into the u/s room and the doctor told me at this point we are just looking for a gestational sac in the uterus and not to expect to see more than that.

I was completely unprepared to see not only a gestational sac, but also a fetal pole AND A HEARTBEAT!! Apparently I am farther along than I thought, the doctor has my EDD as May 7 which puts me at 6+1 instead of 5+2!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I am SO HAPPY!! This might be our sticky bean!! Bpm was 101 which he said is normal for such an early fetus! CRL measured 0.5cm. This is the first heartbeat we have seen since DD. I just cannot sit still! Not helping my nausea which seems to be stronger, but at least now I can call that MORNING SICKNESS. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001a.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 86









scan0002a.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 90


----------



## happyface82

Wow mighty mom this is amazing news!!! :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

sooooo happy for mighty mom!


----------



## Krippy

WooHoo MightMom! Congrats on the great appt! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Fantastic news, MightyMom!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats mighty!!!


----------



## too_scared

What wonderful news Mighty Mom!!


----------



## srrhc

Awww that is wonderful mighty mom


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: great news mighty mom xxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations mightymom, so happy for you :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Great news mighty mom how far on are u Hun?xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Great news mighty!


----------



## iwantpeace

Congrats mighty!!:dance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi guys i finally got my results from the hospital from the cytogenetics on the last miscarriage and i just wanted to share..
for a start the baby was a boy which rules out some ppls theory of me not being able to have girls.. secondly the baby had the same genetic abnormalities as the previous miscarriage in march so we are being referred to the genetics dept for further investigations as its rare for the problem to occur oncce let alone twice (elevate levels of random translocations) anyway me and my hubby have had cytogenetics done before and nothing was found so is it possible they missed something??? my daughter emma who i lost at 14 weeks was fine though as is my son? so maybe there are few factors contrubuting to everything thing stopping me carring to term.. 

any way i am off to coventry to see a dr tomorrow who i saw before last pregnancy so i shall keep u all updated...

how is everyone doing????


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for the update, Bump. I am glad they were able to find something and hope they can give you even more definitive answers after investigating further. :hugs: Hope you are feeling good otherwise.

It's my due date...yippee...I guess? :wacko: My blood pressure is showing signs of misbehaving, so I really need this baby out ASAP. Not kidding around anymore, baby! :growlmad:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy due date hun x x x


----------



## lch28

aww bump glad to hear from you honey.. im not sure if they could have missed something but its possible and i hope you get some answers

seaweed!! happy due date!! any day now hun.. you must be getting a bit frustrated


----------



## Madrid98

Seaweed do you realise the baby can come as late as 42 weeks? My 2 were both 41 weeks babies. Saying this, I truly hope your labour starts sooner rather than later. :winkwink:


----------



## seaweed eater

Madrid98 said:


> Seaweed do you realise the baby can come as late as 42 weeks? My 2 were both 41 weeks babies. Saying this, I truly hope your labour starts sooner rather than later. :winkwink:

Not for me, sadly...because of my BP issues my doctor said he wants to induce by 41 weeks, and given that it has been high for a few days I don't see him changing his mind about that. I don't really have any desire to stay pregnant with high BP anyway, as much as I don't want to be induced, think I would rather have a normal induction today than risk preeclampsia or placental abruption.

Sent DH to a conference 1 hour away today...I hope that gets things started :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

LOL! Yes, it's just like getting your food at a restaurant. If you really want the food to arrive at your table, you need to use the restroom! :haha:

I had nachos covered in jalapenos and I swear that kickstarted something with DD. I was also feverishly trying to finish sewing an organizer for her nursery and I'm sure she could tell I was in a hurry to get something done and put a right stop to that!

There was a news report of a lady running a marathon and then going into labor. I suppose you could try that. Although...WHY?

A friend of mine did wall squats for four hours straight. Her water broke.

But I'll just keep my fingers crossed that it all just "happens" for you at the best time!


----------



## Wiggler

DTD got things going for me both times, a quicky before bed then 4 hours later I was in labour both times :) x x x


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies!

Just got back from Obyn appointment. Everything looks fine. Still have not felt any movements, but def. got a mover in there. The doc kept chasing him/her around to get the heart rate (140 bpm). 

HR was 152bpm at 13 weeks-hmmh :D Gender scan is coming up at the end of the month, but will be staying on team green :yellow:

Oh, dropped 10lbs due to terrible MS :( But Doc not worried at all.


----------



## nesSAH

*Bump:* Good to see you and glad you are getting some answers. :hugs:

*MightMom: *Great news from doc... how exciting to see baby and get HR!!! So happy for ya!

*Seaweed:* Happy Due Date! You've got a cozy lil' one in there :D

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MightyMom

nesSAH: YAY! Sounds like your LO is keeping busy in there! All you people staying team green are driving me NUTS! I WANT TO KNOW!! Lolz! :haha: I'll be honest and say I am jealous you have dropped 10lbs, even if it is from MS. If it meant losing weight, I would ask for MS for a year! ;)


----------



## nesSAH

Hahaha! *MightyMom*!!

I lost 10-15 lbs with DD and hardly popped :( She came out 3 weeks early @ 6lbs!
I dunno, I tend to lose weight when pregnant (due to terrible MS) and then as soon as baby is out I eat _EVERYTHING_ in sight :haha:

Being :yellow: is tough but so worth it if you can stay strong :D
How are you feeling today?


----------



## MightyMom

I have a cold. I have felt nauseated all day and I have a headache. But I am SO EXCITED about my scan that I could just care less!! I have been lying in bed all day trying to complete a final exam for a class I am taking and I am SO NOT MOTIVATED. I only have two questions left and I just want to take a nap!


----------



## srrhc

Bump it is so good to hear from you. I didn't know they could give you so many answes from a miscarriage. Is there anything they can do to help stop it from happening again? I pray for you. Loss is terrible but it seems like you are a strong lady. Have you taken your trip yet? I forgot when it was.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! Typing from my phone and it is hard. I haven't been able to load BNB on my laptop. I've redid it back to factory state.... but it still won't load. I can visit any website I want other than BNB. So aggravating!

Erinsmummy: Enjoy your wedding. Dr.'s and nurses will say anything. I can't believe what the ultrasound tech put me through... This baby is forever! :hugs:

Longing2Bamum: Your wedding will be lovely. Can't wait to see pics.

MightyMom: What beautiful baby pictures you have there! Love love love! I'm so happy this baby is forever. I can't update due dates etc.. I hope I can get back on BNB soon. This is driving me mad.

Seaweed: I was hoping he'd be here... He can't stay cooking much longer. Are you going to the Dr. every other day? I hope the Dr. Is monitoring you well. Any day though real soon! He loves being attatched to you! :)

AFM: Zoela's moving so much... Squirms and kicks that make me stop and rub my belly with that smile. That lost in this amazing moment sensation. I love it! No terrible symptoms... lots of vivid crazy vivid dreams.

We also put a bid in on a house. I hope we get it.... but I'm going to be nesting crazy good. Zoela might get a baby room afterall.


----------



## lch28

hey leinz. glad to hear you are doing well!!

i have a question. from week 16-17 i felt a lot of movement. i haven't felt any in a few days and im really scared . my doctor did say at my last appointment my placenta was posterior.. but why would i have been able to feel it then and not now??


----------



## MightyMom

lch: I would call your doctor (even after hours) and have them schedule you in for a scan ASAP.


----------



## lch28

i did call him. he said its because of my placenta and not to expect to feel regular movements yet... =\


----------



## MightyMom

:/


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinz, good to hear from you, how strange about your laptop! Glad you are doing well and feeling lots of movement. Hope you guys get the house! :cloud9:

Lch, I think peace of mind is a good reason to get a scan, especially after the discharge worries you've been having...do you think your doctor would be sympathetic to that angle?

I had some good news from the doctor today...not about my cervix, which hasn't progressed in the least...but he said he would much prefer for me to go into labor on my own, even with the BP issues, and would recommend scheduling induction around the 24th or 25th. That's a ton more time than I thought I had...after what he said last time we talked about it I thought he would say the 20th or 21st. I know a lot of FTMs labor right around 41 weeks so this could make a huge difference.

He also said that, even though my BP has been slightly higher this week, he doesn't think it will get much higher or that I am on my way to PE. I know there are no guarantees, and I will be monitoring it very closely and have very specific instructions about when to call in...but he has a lot of experience and his optimism is comforting to me.

I have my next NST on Tues and will probably have something else later in the week, sounds like maybe a scan or BPP but at least another NST. Not yet scheduled.

Anyway, of course it depends on the continued cooperation of my BP, but I'm really happy to be on a slightly longer deadline...especially with such an extremely stubborn baby! :haha:


----------



## lch28

great news seaweed!

idk. its 1 am here now. should movement be constant at 18 weeks??


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know... but so happy! My laptop is finally on BNB. That was so strange. I can't live without you ladies! 

S: Thats all great news! I'm sure he'll get here when he's ready. However, that is aggravating when you want him right now and have for months. :)

Ich: I wouldn't worry much. Try some juice... I went days without movement at 16-18 weeks and it wasn't everyday until 20 weeks. Just this week at 21 its several times a day for long periods. I've read about some not having movement at all until 25 weeks. I'm sure your little girl is just fine. :)

Mighty Mom: I hope you feel better soon, hun! I was sick for days this week. It's rough. :hugs:

AFM: More on our house... It's heavenly 3 Bedrooms, 2 full bath, garage, attic, basement, dining room, living room, kitchen. Majestic style and over a 100 years old, with beautiful original woodwork. It's definitley my dream house but as a fixer uper lol. Didn't really plan on buying a house as we have bought a small 2 bedroom and are only a year into our loan. But, if we get this other on a ten year. We'll rent out one house and live in another... I don't know. We'll figure it out. :)

I want it so bad. I'll have to post a picture. Keep an open mind as its not the greatest. But, it has great potential. :) We have to put in an all new kitchen. However, it has all new windows, Central air, new efficent furnace, recent siding. It also has been newly wired and insulated.


----------



## seaweed eater

I can wait. I'm excited to meet him, of course, and I would be happy for it to happen any day. But I don't mind being pregnant as long as it's safe for both me and him. He does have to come out sometime very soon though. :p

Lch, I don't think movement has to be constant at 18 weeks. I know I had quiet days at that point. If you are able to stop worrying about it, I think it is fine, especially since your doctor already said he's not concerned...but if you are still worried or your gut is telling you something is wrong, no harm in pushing for a scan.

L, glad you are back! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

You have a lot more patience than I! :)


----------



## lch28

=\ maybe i should just call again..


----------



## seaweed eater

Is there a doctor on call at your clinic? Just call and talk to them! That's exactly what they're there for. Or, if you feel you can, wait until morning and call then.


----------



## Wiggler

Seaweed - If it makes you feel any better, with my son I had NO labour signs at all, then I woke during the night at 4 days overdue and my waters broke 

lch - If you are worried hun then get checked out :hugs: 

So so so so tired today, I just want to curl up and sleep all day. Don;t think the kids would like that though :haha: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope this is going to be my house. :) 

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/t/5m7bl.jpg https://www.freeimagehosting.net/t/k49hn.jpg https://www.freeimagehosting.net/t/plpqr.jpg
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/t/3kl9n.jpg https://www.freeimagehosting.net/t/kpj97.jpg https://www.freeimagehosting.net/t/zr17e.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: I updated your ticker and appt. :)

Krippy: Happy 3rd Trimester! :wohoo:


----------



## MightyMom

OMG my baby's a pea!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, did you call? :hugs:

Leinz, it looks beautiful!


----------



## MightyMom

Wow Leinz, that house is GORGEOUS! I am so jealous! That type of archtecture is my favorite.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lienz that looks lovely! Ich hope your ok!


----------



## lch28

i felt movement this morning =] i guess baby was hibernating lol


----------



## Tawn

Leinzlove, beautiful house hun! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!

Lch, glad the movement is back!

Seaweedeater, is he here yet?! :)


----------



## lch28

leinz it is lovely!!


----------



## too_scared

What a beautiful house! I love the wood trim :) When will you find out if your bid was successful?

I hope all you ladies are well :flower:

I can't believe there still isn't a baby, Seaweed Eater! That is good news about your BP. :)


----------



## sevilla24

lch - glad you felt movement!!! With both pregnancies I didn't feel consistent movement until at least 22 weeks :)

seaweed - I also didn't have ANY labor signs. Just woke up one night to use the bathroom and my water broke!

Leinz - awesome pictures!!! 10 year mortgage???? How on earth is that even possible?? Haha, I am jealous, as our mortgage is a 30-year.... ugh. When will you find out if you guys get it or not? GOOD LUCK :)


----------



## seaweed eater

My mom has been scolding baby for keeping us waiting...she is much busier the week of the 24th than this coming week so she asked him to please be born in the next few days. Works for me :haha:


----------



## bec01

Hi all, just had a long catch up!

leinz - the house looks lovely, I will keep everything crossed for you!

lch - glad you felt movement, baby must have been having a lazy spell

Seaweed - I thought I'd be coming on here to see your new baby!

Everyone else - hi and hope you're doing well.

Me - had a scary week! I woke up at 1am last friday night/Saturday morning absolutely gushing bright red blood. I was terrified. I screamed for OH and we both just panicked. Rang the out of hours GP who just talked about miscarriage and told me to go to A&E if the pain/bleeding got too bad. It eventually started to slow down and then more or less stopped. We laid awake til 9am when I could call the midwife triage number and she was fantastic, she got me an appointment for a rescan at the EPU for the saturday afternoon (I didn't think they would be open over the weekend and I was dreading waiting until Monday). So less than 12 hours after the bleed I was seen. The baby was OK! The sonographer found a hematoma which had caused the bleed and said it would probably be reabsorbed. They signed me off work for a fortnight to rest so that's what I have been doing! So bored though...

I am still really anxious but I caved and bought a doppler (I swore I wouldn't) and we heard the HB briefly yesterday so that was good.

Next appointment is 1st Oct (my 12 week appointment). I am thinking of getting signed off for an extra week until after my appointment as not sure I feel comfortable going back to work until I know for sure everything is OK.


----------



## MightyMom

bec: I had the same thing happen at 14 weeks with my DD. Scared me to death! I was on bedrest for a month but it all turned out ok. The good part was I got extra scans until 30 weeks from a perinatologist so I had lots of u/s pics for her.


----------



## bec01

Oh that's reassuring, thank you. I don't know if I will get extra scans but it would be nice! I guess it depends how it all looks on the 1st.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry about your scare, Bec :hugs: my friend who gave birth recently had a hematoma her entire pregnancy. It never went away completely but it didn't grow either. She had a perfect baby boy at 39 weeks. And, like MM, she had a zillion ultrasounds!


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Seeing you post here... I thought you were in labor. Haha! I'm a little on the edge of my seat... Waiting on munchkin just like your Mom. :) I'm sure he'll be here within the next few days.

Bec: So happy... all is well with baby. I'm sorry for your scare. I've heard of those and they are quite common. It's all going to be ok. :)

AFM: Well, Ladies the house is listed at a great price. Mainly because it needs a whole kitchen. It has the hookups but no sink or cabinets, the kitchen needs tile and paint. The house is also going to take a lot of work. And its old 1901, explaining the woodwork. It also has hardly any land. Enough for a few things for the babies to play on, a very small garden and thats about it. Needless to say its probably going to take $20,000 worth of work and a lot of time... But, thats ok I want to make it home.

They have until Tuesday to decide. I hope we know Monday... I just can't wait. I'd like to be moved in before December 1 atleast. I'm going to be busy... but busy good. :)


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting about the house Leinz. Keeping my fingers crossed :)
Yesterday I had my babyshower and it was great. I had like 70 girls there! We got so many gifts that I don't even know where to start with organizing.


----------



## CherylC3

The house looks fab Leinzlove xx


----------



## nesSAH

*Bec:* :hugs: So glad baby is ok. You def. need time off work- take it easy & I hope you get lots of rest hun

*Seaweed: *:hugs: Hang in there!!

*Leinz:* cute house :) Def. Zoela would love having her own room :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! Awwwweeee, yay for baby shower Babyfeva! Won't be long before your little man is here. What are you naming him?

SnowAngel: Hope all is okay with you! Scan day is coming. :)


----------



## lch28

i am headed to the hopsital, having terrible cramping and losing more mucus plug :nope: please pray for me ladies


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking of you lch :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

You're in my thoughts Ich :hugs: hope it all works out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Praying that everything is ok lch! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Leinz. His name will be Enrique.


----------



## babyfeva

Ich- praying for you!


----------



## bec01

thinking about you lch, really hope all is OK :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

I hope everything is ok lch! Maybe the doctors can figure out what is going on and start you on some anti-labor meds or insert a cerclage or something. I hope they get it under control hun.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: What in the world, hun? I totally don't understand why this is happening with the cerclage placed and everything. All my thoughts and prayers that Baby Girl stays put! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thank you for all the well wishes ladies. mighty mom i got a cerclage about 6 weeks ago.
anyway.. cervix is completely closed, looks the same as it did when he put my cerclage in, discharge is normal discharge, cramps are combo of growing pains/me being up too long on my feet and putting weight on my cervix. (started after grocery shopping) so i am so relieved and feel a bit silly!


----------



## lch28

oooh and got to see baby on scan which was a huge relief since he/she has been very quiet lately!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Really hope everything's ok ich xx


----------



## bec01

Brilliant news!


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva said:


> Thanks Leinz. His name will be Enrique.

Love! Love! Love! Enrique! Great choice! :)

Ich: I'm so glad all is well. I was scared. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Ich, glad all was ok, you shouldn't feel silly about worrying about something so precious :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

:blush: Oops! I'm behind the curve! Well I'm SO GLAD everything is ok with you! My almost-bump-buddy isn't having a good day either, so I'm hoping that you both slept under a full moon or something. WHEW!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, i was scared too.. was crying and everything. juts kept thinking he was gonna tell me i was dilated =[

any news on hte house leinz


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I can't imagine. But, I do know every little thing worries us so... But, this baby is forever, hun! I just know it. I can't wait for your gender update. I just KNOW you are team :pink:! I've been wrong alot with gender prediction. But, I just feel it! :)

As for the house... Still waiting on news! I was hoping to have some today but it's looking like tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

fingers crossed for you!!

omg my scan is in 10 days! i cant wait!! lol. im totally gonna be shocked either way. half of me thinks boy half thinks girl!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ich! If another offer comes in for the house. They are supposed to let us know. So, we can place another offer or what not. I really want it! :) I feel like I'm waiting on the BFP again. Haha!

10 days!!! Eeeek! That's not long! :) I'm looking forward to Sept. 30! Thats V day! eeeek!


----------



## lch28

i am soo looking forward to V day. i am also looking forward to 28 weeks. after 28 weeks ic is no longer a big risk as you would need strong and regular contractions to actually make the cevix open so much as to let the baby drop out


----------



## Leinzlove

Your cervix is going to stay nice and closed until February... When you are begging her to come out and meet Mommy! :)

It does seem like in pregnancy we just can't stop counting down the days. I look forward to 24w for Vday, 28w to start seeing Dr. every 2 weeks and Nov. 1, my 4D ultrasound. I enjoy all of Zoela's movements but I also can't wait to meet her. :) I think time may go a tad faster with the approaching holidays. :) And especially if we get this house. That will keep me good and busy.


----------



## MightyMom

Leinz: I can attest that nothing makes time FLY BY faster than moving! :)

I was in such a frenzy trying to get everything done before the baby came, I was actually asking time to slow down by the end because I didn't have the time to get done what I wanted to!


----------



## lch28

i really think this prenancy has flown by. i cant believe im almost half way done .. it seems like last month i got my bfp. its crazy! and i have not gotten anything done.. lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww, lch, soooooooo glad to hear all is well :hugs: 18 weeks is right when I had a similar scare with Munchkin. Of course it is different since I don't have the same history that you have, and even so I was up worrying for a lot of the night and definitely cried a couple of times. It's hard to feel that cramping and not know what is going on. I hope time flies for you and V day is here before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks so much hun :hugs: it was def scary and im so glad i saw my dr and know all is well. are you 40 weeks yet??


----------



## MightyMom

Seaweed eater, I can't believe you're overdue! Very lucky for you, I think, you have gotten a few more precious days with LO inside you!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies, I am 40+4 today, hard to believe! I don't mind being overdue or still being pregnant, as long as he comes before induction day. But we have another week or so.


----------



## Leinzlove

S: 40+4! Come on munchkin! Everytime I see that you've posted last in this thread... I think I'm going to come on and find out that this was the day. I can't wait!!


----------



## MightyMom

When is induction day?


----------



## seaweed eater

Next Mon or Tues...not scheduled yet. Will find out tomorrow!

L, I feel the same way every morning when I wake up :haha: "I'm awake! Am I having contractions? No? ...Awww."


----------



## sevilla24

seaweed eater said:


> "I'm awake! Am I having contractions? No? ...Awww."

 :haha::haha: That made me laugh :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

haha aww seaweed hell be here soon! me too, everytime i come on i think ill find out your in labor! boo!


----------



## MightyMom

sevilla24 said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> "I'm awake! Am I having contractions? No? ...Awww."
> 
> :haha::haha: That made me laugh :winkwink:Click to expand...

Me too!! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Glad everything is OK lch :hugs: now put your feet up and rest! :)

He will be here soon seaweed :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies Ich glad you ok...x

Seaweed when's ur baby coming?? My friends waters broke yesterday but she got sent home from the hospital so it's a waiting game she's only 3cm dilated. X

Got my booking appointment today. X


----------



## seaweed eater

You tell me hon :p just found out our doula may be busy at another client's induction starting tomorrow so maybe Munchkin will take the opportunity to be inconvenient!


----------



## nesSAH

awwwwwwwwww *Seaweed*!
*Ich*: Glad you are okay. Please take it easy & load up on rest :)


----------



## MightyMom

LOL! Yep. I'll take that bet seaweed! As soon as your doula is unavailable, your LO is going to make an appearance!


----------



## seaweed eater

I forgot that our doctor is going to be out of town starting tomorrow too! It's a perfect storm! Come on baby :happydance:

Currently scheduled for an induction on Mon, 9/24. However, I think I am going to reschedule for Tues, 9/25. The doctor wants to start with Pitocin on Mon, and then if that doesn't work then try Cervidil on Tues before more Pitocin. Given the state of my cervix (which hasn't changed) I would much rather start with Cervidil. I asked during the appointment and he said he thought it would be better to try Mon in case that's all it takes, but I talked to the doula afterward and she affirmed my feeling that that's probably not the right way to go. It will be the first time I have gone against the doctor's recommendation in any way so it's a little intimidating, but I really feel it would be better to wait.

Have an u/s this afternoon to check fluid, then no more appointments (!)...I may try to schedule an extra NST Fri or Mon when I call about getting the induction postponed.

UPDATE: Cervidil will be started on Sunday evening. Leinz, you can go ahead and put it on the front page! I'm guessing if we get that far his birthday will actually be Tues, the 25th...


----------



## MightyMom

People born on Sept. 25th are generally geniuses. ;)

Have you tried hitting the accupressure spots to kickstart your uterus? My massage therapist hit my shoulders and achilles heel during my last session before DD was born and I could FEEL my uterus contracting!


----------



## Leinzlove

S: I'm thinking he'll be here Sunday or Monday depending on what time on Sunday they insert cervadil. I had cervadil inserted on Sunday evening around 5pm and DD arrived on Monday Morning 11:44am. There was no need for pitocin to ever be started.

Yay, Munchkin is coming! :wohoo: And you never know he may make his appearance anytime. Cervix changes can happen fast and I had no changes prior to cervadil.


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh, that's encouraging that your cervix had not changed before they started the Cervidil! I knew you had never had Pitocin but assumed you were already dilated before. I hope my labor is just like yours! I know you didn't have an epidural, too. We'll be starting 7PM on Sun.

MightyMom, I had those spots stimulated with needles last week and it caused only weak contractions on the table...I've tried at home to rub the spot in my hand and sometimes it gets non-painful contractions going, but clearly it hasn't been enough to even cause progress much less get anything started. I'll keep trying...might as well!

My mom was clearly hoping baby would come this week so she called me and asked if I could move the induction to Friday. :p She is so silly!


----------



## srrhc

Hey ladies I am just peeping in. Glad to see everyone is doing so well! Seaweed I can't wait for you to have you little baby! So exciting!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

S: I'm thinking Munchkin will be here Monday if not sooner. Labor is going to go as smooth as possible! :) I can't wait to see him! 

Srrhc: October is almost here! :) Time for your Fall BFP! :wohoo:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks Leinz. I pray it is that easier for us to fall pregnant again. This last time around it was pretty easy. Just gotta get this one to stick better.


----------



## Leinzlove

It will hun! Just never give up. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies. I am sseriously mad. Power is out plus no hot water. I am on my phone


----------



## seaweed eater

I finally booked my prenatal massage for tomorrow :happydance: it is a big splurge but I figure I may as well! Excited!!

Thanks Srrhc :hugs: it's good to hear from you. I trust that BFP is coming soon. :dust:

Lch, what's going on? How annoying!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they are back on soon. :hugs:

Seaweed: Enjoy! You deserve it! :wohoo:


----------



## lch28

enjoy seaweed! how nice!

UGH power just came back on an hour ago, after being out for 36 hours. Literally had to throw out everything in the fridge/freezer. off to the grocery store to restock on everything, lord knows that will cost a fortune.


----------



## nesSAH

*Seaweed*: So tell me the massage worked and you are in labor! Hahaha... I swear it worked for me!

:hi: Ladies! Hope everyone is well today.
Just taking this week as it comes, so far so good, MS behaving nicely :haha:
Also, still a bit worried about my "lack" of bump and also movements... I cannot wait for my U/S next week....

*Leinz*: It was rescheduled to Sept. 25 due to conflict with work


----------



## Madrid98

nessah you're still early for a huge bump or lots of movements. Many women don't feel them until later depending on placenta position. I'm sure your doc will be able to reassure you.

seaweed every hour that passes, the closer you get to meet your baby boy.:winkwink:


----------



## MightyMom

Maybe you should go bungee jumping! :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

HEY LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Soooooo frustrated, I've been without internet service for like two weeks. But they finally got me new equipment and fixed my problems.. :happydance: So I have a million pages I'm sure to go back and read, but I want to update real quick since today was the big ultrasound..

So I was mistaken when I had posted a while back about the baby's stomach measurement.. I had stated that her stomach was 24%. It was actually 7% :cry: , but after today's measurement her stomach is NOW 24% :happydance: and she weighs 1lb 7oz. They are sooo happy with that.. The one thing they noticed is now her legs seem to be measuring behind, BUT they said that it's likely she's just doing what she wants and will just be a smaller build. They're not overly concerned, but want to recheck her in 4 weeks.. So next ultrasound Leinz is Oct. 17.
I have an appointment with my OB on Friday to discuss bedrest and whether or not he'll give me some freedom. :thumbup: 
I'm going to go try to catch up on the thread. I'm soo glad to be back! How's everybody?? 

Oh yeah... We did the 3d/4d ultrasound last weekend and got a few cute pics, I'll get them loaded as soon as I get a chance.. :)


----------



## srrhc

Great news Snow! I bet that was a huge relief! Maybe she is just going to be a petite little thing! Awww


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> great news seaweed!
> 
> idk. its 1 am here now. should movement be constant at 18 weeks??

I don't think they're concerned with less movement until 24 weeks.. I know I'm a few days late, but should ask your dr when he thinks you should be concerned if you notice a change.. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Well, you haven't been around this thread today. I'm hoping you were like NeeSAH and your massage sent you into labor. :) Come on Munchkin! :wohoo:

NeeSAH: I changed your scan date. How exciting! Eeeek! Its better that the work conflict made it sooner and not later. :wohoo:

Snow: I've been thinking about you! I'm glad your scan and everything went well. 24% thats wonderful improvement! :wohoo: Also happy to hear you got some pictures from your 3D/4D... I can't wait until mine. :)

AFM: Our offer on the house got countered, and we've recountered. Hopefully, a new response on Friday. Either way, we'll get the house if its meant to be. Dentist tomorrow, extractions. :sad1:

Also I didn't feel constant movement until week 20, and didn't have constant movement sessions until week 21. It'll happen most first time Mothers don't even feel flutters until week 21.


----------



## snowangel187

Here's one of my 3d pics. Anybody see to the right of her face it looks like there's another face kissing her cheek?? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pic25.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## seaweed eater

Snow, that's great news! And I love the photo!! She's adorable!

I am still here...but the massage was awesome! :thumbup: Our doula was busy at another birth today, but she has massage training and I have asked if can give me another one this weekend if I'm not in labor yet.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: She is adorable! 

S: Dang it! Is it Sunday yet? I think another massage is a wonderful idea. :)


----------



## snowangel187

Seaweed: Enjoy your last few days of "quiet" can't wait for pictures.. :flower:


----------



## sevilla24

Hi Ladies

Sounds like everyone is doing great around here!! I am so proud of myself, and I knew you ladies would let me brag... :blush:

Yesterday I went on my annual field trip with my fifth graders to a local mountain for a hike. Everyone though I would just sit at the base and wait there, but I made it to the top!!!! 8 months pregnant and I hiked a mountain!!! :happydance: I must admit I was sore when I got home and my back hurt a little bit today, but it was worth it :thumbup: I think because I was on bed rest with DD, I have decided to seize every opportunity with this pregnancy!! Will upload a pic later if I can get it resized.

I normally don't "brag" to people - but I feel like you ladies are so supportive and wonderful that this was a safe place!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is Sevilla! What an amazing feet... I couldn't do that now at 5 months pregnant!


----------



## srrhc

snow: Oh my it sure does look like she has a face kissing her! How precious!

Sevilla: that is more than impressive. BRAG away girl! I am also impressed that you can already take your students are a field trip. I would nervous. Our 1st field trip is the 23rd of Oct.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! My name is Lisa. A quick run down on me: Married in 2007. Started TTC #1 in June 2011. BFP Oct 2011 - Had Blighted Ovum MC Nov 2011. TTC our rainbow ever since. Diagnosed with LPD in March. Had a HSG in June. Did 4 rounds of Clomid and Progesterone. BFN's. Went to RE in July. Had a cyst. Sat out a cycle. Did my 1st IUI with Femara, Trigger and Progesterone - BFP. Have done 2 HCG's betas and Progesterone levels done. All good! I am due May 29, 2013!! Phew. It's been a journey.

I am excited to get to know y'all!!!


----------



## lch28

Snow awesome news hun
Sevilla that's amazing. When will u start maternity leave hun ?
Welcome snowflake huge congrats.

I don't feel constant movement yet. Saw baby the other day and have a posterior placentA and still worry. Sevilla what was movement like for u at 18 weeks hun


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Snowflake and Congratulations on your precious BFP!

GL tomorrow at the dentist Leinz. Thinking of you hun! 

Take a deep breath Ich...the other girls are right, constant movement doesn`t happen for a couple more weeks. I know how worrying it can be! I am here with you!

Had such positive day today! Had an ultrasound on Monday...Baby is measuring right on track, even 2 days behind and my placenta has moved away from my placenta. So if the baby keeps growing on this track I will get my vaginal birth in December...Which I am so excited for! I have a c-section booked for December 5th but hoping to avoid that and be induced! WooHooo!

Next week is RJs first birthday so having happy and positive news like this really makes me feel wonderful!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflakes: Huge Congrats! I'm soooo happy you are here. :)

Krippy: I'm so happy you got good news!:yipee::yipee::yipee: Yay for baby being on target and moving away from your placenta. I hope you can have the vaginal birth that you want. Have you any sneak peaks? Will you be doing anything to celebrate RJ's birthday?


----------



## CherylC3

Snow great news. X

Welcome snowflakes. Cx

Leinz thinking of u today Hun hope all goes well. Xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

The ball is finally rolling for me, I have an appt on thurs 4th oct with my midwife, and a sample session on tuesday next week, i guess just to chat and answer questions :D


----------



## snowangel187

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi ladies! My name is Lisa. A quick run down on me: Married in 2007. Started TTC #1 in June 2011. BFP Oct 2011 - Had Blighted Ovum MC Nov 2011. TTC our rainbow ever since. Diagnosed with LPD in March. Had a HSG in June. Did 4 rounds of Clomid and Progesterone. BFN's. Went to RE in July. Had a cyst. Sat out a cycle. Did my 1st IUI with Femara, Trigger and Progesterone - BFP. Have done 2 HCG's betas and Progesterone levels done. All good! I am due May 29, 2013!! Phew. It's been a journey.
> 
> I am excited to get to know y'all!!!

You're due on my birthday!! :happydance: Welcome!! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Not been able to get online for a while so having a catch up reading what everyones been up to!! 

Bec,I am glad everything was ok, i had that in my 1st pregnancy at 9 weeks, really scary, they made me wait for 10 days till they would scan me aswel :( All was fine though, like lienz said it is quite common!

Lienz i love the house, it sounds really exciting! And i think its nice if it needs work doing to it, easier to make it your own that way! We rent at the moment as we arnt sure we know where we want to settle yet, so no point buying for us, at the moment we seem to move house at least once a year! 

Glad everythings ok ich, dont blame you for getting it checked out.

Sevilla that is impressive!!

Welcome snowflake, congrats :)

As for me, nothing much going on, feeling tired alot but other than that all good. Getting married next weekend so mainly thinking about that!


----------



## happyface82

It feels I've been off here for ages! So many updates!

Leinz- good luck with your teeth! :hugs:

Snow- this is awesome news!!! The fact that they want to see you in 4 weeks is VERY reassuring!!! :happydance:

Krippy - thats great news!!!! :thumbup:

Welcome snowflakes! :flower:

As for me I had a scare the other day. I had some bleeding (3rd time so far but was more than last two times) and had a lot of pain with it so went to a&e who referred me to early pregnancy clinic. They scanned me and all was well. Baby was measuring right on target and even though they could see the bleed on the scan they couldn't give me a reason as to why it was happening. Feeling better now! Bleeding is gone, and pain is gone as well. Just want my 12-week scan to be here now! :baby:


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Snowflakes: Huge Congrats! I'm soooo happy you are here. :)
> 
> Krippy: I'm so happy you got good news!:yipee::yipee::yipee: Yay for baby being on target and moving away from your placenta. I hope you can have the vaginal birth that you want. Have you any sneak peaks? Will you be doing anything to celebrate RJ's birthday?

We still are Team Yellow but with a scan every month it will be hard not to peek for sure. But so far we are sticking to our guns! For RJs bday I think I might make a cake and DH and I will just spend some time together. I am worried it I do too much for it that I will fall apart. I am just looking to let him know that we are thinking of him and wish he was here.


----------



## Leinzlove

Longing2: Yay for things finally starting to go with this pregnancy. And yay for that approaching wedding day! :wohoo:

Erinsmummy: Woohoo! Almost time for your wedding! Very Exciting! :)

Happyface: I'm glad baby is doing okay. I'm sorry for your scare. I hope you have no further bleeding and your scan hurries up and gets here. :hugs:

Krippy: Oh hun, I'm glad you will be with OH. I think its great that you will celebrate RJ. And I'm sure its going to be a very hard day for you no matter what. :hugs: Yay for staying strong and YELLOW! Thats stronger than I could be. :)

AFM: Ouch my mouth! It's painful alright. I don't want to do it again. I really hate this liquid diet and so does Zoela!

Better news! WE GOT THE HOUSE! OMG! WE GOT THE HOUSE! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## happyface82

Can I say it on here as well? :haha:

CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news Leinz!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Krippy, so glad to hear about your scan. :hugs:

Leinz, congratulations!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: How incredibly exciting!! I bet that was welcome news after your dentist appointment. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove hope u feel better sn Hun. X


----------



## Krippy

Leinz...Hope you feel better soon! But congrats on the house...that is sooooo exciting!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awesome news Leinz!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats snowflakes, krippy & leinz for different reasons each one of you!!!!


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> Snow awesome news hun
> Sevilla that's amazing. When will u start maternity leave hun ?
> Welcome snowflake huge congrats.
> 
> I don't feel constant movement yet. Saw baby the other day and have a posterior placentA and still worry. Sevilla what was movement like for u at 18 weeks hun


I will start maternity leave whenever the baby gets here. I plan on working right up 'til then unless there is a complication!

Well, with both my babies I didn't really feel movement until after the 20 week mark for sure. This baby I have an anterior placenta (it's in the front... harder to detect movement) and can pretty much say I didn't feel anything but an occasional fluttering realllllllly down low at 18 weeks. I know it's hard not to worry though :hugs: but what you are going through sounds SO normal. You will start feeling the baby soon!!! When do you find out boy or girl???


*srrhc - with 5th graders an early September field trip isn't so bad. It was a great "team building" experience and since it is a free hike, we get lots of chaperones!!! I bet it would be different with your little second graders :winkwink: where are you headed in October?

Leinz - congrats on the house!!!


----------



## lch28

leinz, feel better hun and huge congrats on the house! how amazing!!

sevilla - thanks hun... i find out the gender a week from today, September 27th. :happydance: cant wait omg.. lol


----------



## Torres

Congrats Leinz!!! When do you move?


----------



## snowangel187

Congrats Leinz!! <3 glad you got the house will y'all be moved and settled before the baby is born? 

Hope your mouth feels better soon. :(


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- congrats on the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope your mouth feels better soon.


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats leinz, so happy for you!


----------



## CherylC3

hey ladies my scan went well hes my pics i got :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10.2.png
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3









10.png
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

Awww lovely pics :cloud9: So glad the scan went well x x x


----------



## snowflakes120

Great Pics Cheryl!!

So girls I have a question: I am having some twinges lower in my abdomen. It's like a quick and sharp twinge (doesn't really hurt but is weird) Just wanted to know if this is normal?


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks. X

Congrats Leinzlove xxx

Snowflakes it's normal Hun. Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Cheryl! Love the scan pics! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Cheryl, so glad the scan went well, and I love the pics! :cloud9:

Snowflake, that is totally normal. :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Love the pics Cheryl! :cloud9:


----------



## MightyMom

Cheryl, those pics are lovely!!

snowflake: I have felt twinges, pulls, cramps, or pinches every day. Must be normal! ;)


----------



## nesSAH

*snowangel187*: I was so excited reading your post! Awesome news and I am so thrilled for you hun. Such great & reassuring news!


*Se.Vi.La*: You go girl!! Wow! Hope I can still be that active at 8 months  Glad you are doing well..


*Leinz*: :hugs: and praying your mouth start to feel better soon! At least, that's one procedure down eh? 
And big congrats on the new house!!!! :dance:

*Cheryl*: Lovely pics! So glad scan went great!!!

:hi: to everyone else I missed.... and a big "welcome" to all the new mamas in here :dance: H& H 9 months!!!


----------



## Tawn

Congrats on the house Leinz! Awesome news!

And Seaweed eater!!!!!!! Are you STILL pregnant! I will say a little prayer and do a little voodoo dance that tonight is the night you go into labour! I can't wait to hop on this thread and see it has started for you!


----------



## too_scared

This thread moves too fast for me! 

I am sorry, I know I am going to end up missing a lot of stuff. :dohh:

Cheryl, awesome pictures! What a cutie! Congratulations on the great scan!

Leinz, congratulations on the house!! :happydance: I hope your mouth feels better soon.

Seaweed, I hope your little boy shows up soon. I guess you are meeting him next week no matter what anyway! Very exciting!

Welcome Snowflake. 

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## lch28

Congrats Cheryl so happy for you


----------



## Leinzlove

Not feeling to good right now. I'll chat soon. Have a good weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Leinz congrats! I bet you are relieved! 

Sevilla we are going to the state park to learn about see turtles. It is my favorite field trip. The kids to pretend they are turtles on the beach!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for thinking of me, ladies :hugs: How are you both doing? I hope tonight is the night too! I just had the first NST where there was even a hint of a contraction so I'm happy with that, even though there's been no actual progress. I hope things are warming up!

Leinz, please take it easy and I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

See weed get tht baby out lol. Xxx


----------



## lch28

lol seaweed.. i keep coming in hoping your in labor! soon hun!!


----------



## Mrskg

Leinz congrats on house hope your feeling better soon x

Cheryl :cloud9: gorgeous pic congrats x


----------



## seaweed eater

This baby is in it for the long haul! :lol: Still crossing my fingers that it starts today! Hope everyone is having a good Saturday :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

congrats cheryl!!! glad all is going so well for you!!!!

seaweed how far are you today hun? hope the little one gets moving soon!


----------



## seaweed eater

41+2 today! Munchkin has about 33 hours before forcible eviction begins!


----------



## Leinzlove

S: 41+2... Munchkin is really really loving your womb. Try to enjoy these last 33 or less hours, hun! Have you been uncomfortable? I was with DD, couldn't sleep at all. I was wanting baby to hurry and I wasn't late. 9 days past your EDD!!! You will be telling Munchkin about it for sure. 

Cheryl: Those are great pics! Beautiful, Beautiful baby! I'm so happy things are going well. :hugs: When will you be sharing your great news?

Snowflake: I had the stretching etc in the first trimester. Also, so normal. :) 

Krippy: Happy 28 weeks! :) Time is going! :)

AFM: Our closing date was moved today for Oct. 19 to Oct. 5! Yes, Oct. 5 that is soon. Mainly because we don't need bank financing. DH's Grandma died this past April and she left an inheritance to my FIL. Well he is loaning us the money with no interest and we are paying him back with monthly installments. It's nice for him to help us out, cuts back on fees and interest. Plus, he has no use for the money right now, just sitting in his bank account.

We are setting our move in date for Nov. 30. However, we could be ready before then. I think that date will be RUSH enough. We have a kitchen room, but it needs a whole new kitchen installed. And thats the big thing we need to move in. Plus packing, cleaning both places... Etc. And I get to do two baby rooms. :)


----------



## lch28

Sounds so exciting leinz.


----------



## snowangel187

Seaweed will u be updating us from the hospital or will we have to wait for you to get home? :thumbup: if we don't get to hear from you before baby comes, good luck and we'll be thinking about you. :hugs:

Leinz that's great you don't have to deal with the bank!! Are you guys doing all the work yourselves? 

Afm today I brought dd to a birthday party. We were there for about four hours so I'm having a little pain tonight, but she had a great time!! On a side note this little boy who is a friend of hers from school invited her the ONLY girl. I think I might need to watchout for this 5 year old boy. :rofl: I think it's cute tho. ;) although they seemed to hug each other an awful lot. :haha:

Headed to bed early. Night everybody!


----------



## MightyMom

Seaweed, if we don't hear from you at least every 6 hours I am going to assume you are at the hospital delivering! LOL

snow: How cute! The first boy crush. :)

Leinz: thrilled that you got the house and the move-in date has been moved up!! It's a lot to get done in a short time but it's SO exciting that you will be in before the baby gets here!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hahaha. I am still here! :p There's only like a 10% chance things will even start before we go in tomorrow evening, so you should definitely not assume I have gone into labor spontaneously.

I am not sure about updating...it depends on how it goes! I hope things get started right away and I am busy focusing on labor, but I bet I will have several hours of boring early labor...either way before I go in I will probably start a thread in third tri so I can update you guys and my buddies on a couple other threads in one place. I'll post a link :)


----------



## lch28

seaweed im so excited for you hun


----------



## Leinzlove

Seaweed: I can't wait! I also can't believe how Munchkin has kept us waiting. :) Please definitley post the link to keep us updated. I'm so excited! Our babies keep getting closer in age... Within 4 months if I go two days past my EDD at this point. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

AND OMG! I'm very excited! Look how many tickers I get to turn :blue: or :pink: this coming week. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

AFM: Here's my BUMP!

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_6511_zpsc20ff59c.jpg
 
Also about the house... with the repairs we'll do most things ourselves. Others we'll pay the labor. Like we don't plan on installing our own cabinets. But, we do plan on new tile and painting ourselves. As with the baby rooms and etc... We'll be doing ourselves. And not everything will be done before we move in. This is a fixer upper and we are only borrowing enough to make it livable. It's very important that we have it paid off in 10 years. We have 2 bathrooms, the upstairs has a place for a tub. But, we won't be able to afford one for awhile. We want a whirlpool tub that costs about $4000... So we will hold out and use the bathroom for a toilet and sink.

The floors are hardwood and not bad. So, downstairs we'll leave bare so they are easier to keep clean with the babies. The house we are in now... I shampoo a lot! The bedrooms we'll area rug for now. Eventually, I'd like all carpet but we will wait until we can afford really nice carpet and the kids are grown a bit more.

We'll make a list and prioritize etc. The previous owners started fixing it up. This house has all new windows (like 16 of em), New high efficent furnace, New central air unit, All new wiring and insulation. 

Sorry ladies, when I talk about the house... I get going. :)


----------



## MightyMom

I could listen to you talk about your house all day. I rent, so I'm living vicariously through you!


----------



## Torres

Seawood - wishing you a safe and quick labour! I'm very excited for you!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck tomorrow Seaweed!! I bet your super excited!!

Leinz - You can put me down for 1st Ultrasound appt on Oct 12!! :)
P.S. I never noticed it before but you are due on our Anniversary!! Hence, the 120 in my screenname.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey snowflakes I've just realised I remember u from sandovals thread in the ttc section lol how u doin?xx


----------



## MightyMom

Leinz: You can mark me :blue: I am 97% sure!


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - while you are at it updating, I have another appointment on Oct 16th... nothing special, just going every two weeks for about a month, them I'm every week. Can't believe my "every two week" appointments are here already!!! Last pregnancy each time I went I got an ultrasound to check on my cervix... this time around I am a boring pregnancy and I am in and out of the office so quick!! Haha LOVE IT!!!

Glad everyone is doing well. Seaweed, thoughts and prayers are with you for a fast and easy delivery tomorrow!!! GOOD LUCK :)


----------



## too_scared

Good luck tonight/tomorrow Seaweed :) You're starting the meds tonight, right? (sorry I don't know what they are called. :shy:) I hope things go very smoothly and fast!


----------



## Tawn

So excited for you Seaweed Eater! Wishing you and lil' man a happy and easy (and hopefully quick!) delivery!


----------



## nesSAH

seaweed!!! :yay: Good luck!! can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful baby!!
You will do great!!!


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Seaweed, is tomorrow induction day already??? Good luck!! Can't wait to meet the little man!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snowflakes: WOW! My EDD is your anniversary! My ticker is counting down for you also. :) 17 weeks to go! I get your username. :)

MightyMom: Wow, thats pretty sure of team :blue:! :wohoo:

Seaweed: Yay! I'm so excited! I can't wait to see Munchkin. :yipee:

I'll add dates and change tickers later today!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies, yep, I am in Pacific Time so it's just after noon here. Going in to the hospital around 7 tonight for Cervidil to ripen my cervix, and then probably Pitocin tomorrow morning to get contractions going. I will update when I can!

For now, I'm getting another massage :D


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Seaweed! x x x


----------



## happyface82

Good luck seaweed!!!! :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

I just had a bloody show! Maybe labor is starting anyway!! OMG losing my head with excitement :wohoo:


----------



## MightyMom

EEEEEK!!!! It's starting!!!!!


----------



## too_scared

Yay!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

yeahhh Seaweed!

Cheryl - Hey girl! I remember you too! I am doing well. Quite anxious for the 1st Ultrasound. Just wishing the next 3 weeks or so away!

Leinz - That is so odd that we are due on each others Anniversaries!


----------



## Krippy

Whoop Whoop Seaweed! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Updates here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1199217-a.html#post21525321


----------



## Leinzlove

Yayay! So, excited! :yipee: :yipee: S... Is having a baby finally!


----------



## lch28

:happydance: omg omg omg omg omg omg seaweed!


----------



## Leinzlove

I bought this for Zoela on eBay... $13.99 free shipping. Other sites want between $20-$25 for it. I love it and I couldn't resist!

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/ca-11869_1z_zps01a4d4fe.jpg


----------



## lch28

leinz that is just so adorable!!! i am going straight to the store to buy baby clothes on thursday after my utlrasound!

- i do have a secret fear that the baby will cross its legs again. grr


----------



## Leinzlove

Drink cold juice before you go. That will get baby going! How exciting!!


----------



## lch28

i did that last time! lol.. but ya see my ultrasound place is a 20 min drive.. atleast a 10 min wait.. so should i drink the juice before i leave ? or in the waiting room/?


----------



## Leinzlove

I drink it from an hour before I went... In the car and in the waiting room. It worked at 14+4. Didn't drink anything at 19+2 and Zoela kept her legs crossed the whole time.


----------



## lch28

what kind of juice exactly :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know I did Apple Juice. But, with DD I just ate Mcdonalds right before and she moved around alot just fine. 

This last time with Zoela I drink my water and it was morning. I didn't feel like eating or anything else... And she wasn't active at all. Asleep to boot.


----------



## MightyMom

I was told to drink orange juice, soda, or coffee. Anything really sugary that will get the baby up and moving!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw snowflakes when u getting a scan Hun??xxx

Seaweed how exciting :happydance: xx

Leinzlove thts scouted Hun. Cxx

Ich when u going for ur scan Hun?xx


----------



## happyface82

Leinz - some dates for you :winkwink:

Got my 12-week scan on Oct 11th. 
Consultant appointment on Oct 23rd. 
Full glucose test on Nov 2nd. 

That's it for now. We are still debating as to whether we'll go private to find out the sex of the baby a bit sooner rather than wait for the 20-week scan. :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Leinz - Super cute outfit! OMG! 

Seaweed - I'm sure your pushing!

Cheryl - 1st appt is 10/12. Not too far off!


----------



## twokiddos

Good morning ladies!!! I just want to say a quick hello and introduce myself. I am 29 and DH is 33 and we've been married for 7 years and have 2 sons (6) and (3) and we are so excited on the arrival of our 3rd little boy and rainbow baby in early Feb after a mmc in March of this year!!!!! So far this pregnancy has been great. I had the usual amount of morning sickness for me. We moved into our beautiful new home (during the morning sickness weeks.... not fun). And we found out last Tuesday at our 19/20 week scan that we're expecting a boy! It was discovered that our little guy has something called an Echogenic intracardiac focus (a bright spot on the muscle of his heart) Thankfully this isn't anything to worry about on its' own and it causes no issues to the function of his heart but we have a level 2 scan tomorrow just to get a closer look just to be on the safe side. Docs have reassured me this one spot is nothing to be worried about and that they're just crossing their T's and dotting their I's. 

I've been feeling the baby move a lot lately. DH put his head on my belly a couple nights ago and got kicked in the face LOL.... I'm sure it won't be the last time hehehehe. 

Hope all you ladies are feeling well and having wonderful pregnancies!!! And I hope to get to know you and share your pregnancies with you.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome twokiddos! I think I recognise your name from previous threads. I also had the last mc in March & I'm also due in feb but on the 19th. Still waiting to find out the gender until next week when I'll have the scan. 
I hope you'll enjoy being part of this group!


----------



## twokiddos

Madrid98 said:



> Welcome twokiddos! I think I recognise your name from previous threads. I also had the last mc in March & I'm also due in feb but on the 19th. Still waiting to find out the gender until next week when I'll have the scan.
> I hope you'll enjoy being part of this group!

Hi Madrid! I remember you from the October 2012 boards and I think even back in the TTC/TWW boards! How exciting we're both here together again!!!! Congrats to you and I hope this week flies by for you! Any intuition on baby's gender?


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome twokiddos!


----------



## twokiddos

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome twokiddos!

Thanks Snowflakes! Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Twokiddos: So glad you are here! :) Congratulations! I also as you know MC in March... And was expecting a little dragon in October. Congratulations on :blue:! :yipee:

Madrid: I can't wait to find out what you are having. :)

I've met everyone in this thread at some point along my journey. Starting with Seaweed who fell pregnant my first month TTC on this thread. (I had been trying for 4 cycles prior to that, but had yet to become active on BNB.)

Ladies I will get these dates and tickers updated... I really will. But, I'm going to lay down for a bit.


----------



## nesSAH

[email protected] drinking juice before scan.

*Ich*: I hope baby cooperates so you can determine gender

My scan is tomorrow, but staying strongly :yellow:

*Madrid, Wiggler, MrsKg*: You guys are also getting ready for gender scans right? :dance:


----------



## nesSAH

*twokiddos*: welcome!!! Congrats on being 1/2 way!!

*Leinz*: how are you feeling?
More dates for you, Obgyn appointment is Oct 11th. Thanks!


----------



## Krippy

Stay strong Nessah...You can do it! Team Yellow is soooo much fun! 

Welcome to all of our new mamas! You are such a social butterfly Leinz...Love it! Hope you are feeling better soon! :)


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz I don't remember if I updated my appts the other day, but if I did sorry in advance for the repeat. 

Oct 5. OB appt
Oct 17 ultrasound.


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome twokiddos! I don't know if you remember me, I also m/c in March. Congrats on your new rainbow and congrats on team :blue:!!

Leinz: We won't hold it against you if you relax hun. Take a break!


----------



## happyface82

Welcome twokiddos!!! :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

twokiddos I think is a girl this time but I could be as wrong as I was with my ds. This time I've been back and forth with mixed feelings but mostly pink. Hope the week flies!!!!!

Nessah I've been ready for a while!! lol I can't wait to start buying stuff and my mom has offered to sew all I want or need. She's great isn't she?
I don't know how you can keep team yellow hun. I couldn't unless they can't see.

where is seaweed? I hope she's resting with her baby boy in her arms


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm about to update tickers and appointment dates? Please let me know if I've made a mistake or need further changes. I'd like to have this updated as you all know I'll be changing quite a bit of ticker colors and adding our first birth in here this week! Eeeeek! :yipee:

Also... What do you think about waiting until like January to move us to the parenting group thread? And then keeping both threads going. As I don't think it'd be an issue of having newborn mothers in here for a time?

I am still waiting for a few TTC friends and TTCAL to join us in here super soon. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MightyMom

I don't see an issue with that. Seems like it makes sense to have this here until you are a Mommy and then have two threads, one here for your PAL buds and one in the baby boards for when we all graduate.


----------



## sevilla24

TWOKIDDOS WELCOME!!!!!! I also remember you from the TTC boards... I think we were both in a TTC thread for second/third time mommies!! So excited you are here and doing well!!

Leinz - I agree with MightyMom... keep this thread going and the pregnant ladies can get some advice/insight from the new moms!!! Then when the majority of us have had our babies, start a new thread??? Sounds like a good plan :)

AFM - I just heard from DD's daycare today that they cannot allow me to switch her to part time during my maternity leave because they are on a waiting list and they would have to give away her spot on the days she wouldn't attend. This isn't an option for me because I need her spot saved for when I return back to work. I was bummed that I am going to have to pay for her to be full time when I am sitting at home with the new baby (and her - if I can't get us out of the house in the morning). Don't know if that makes much sense the way I explained it... Oh well, I will get over it and make do. Just hate wasting money!!!


----------



## lch28

Welcome twokiddos!!!! How exciting

Cheryl gender scan on Thursday. Yay

Sevilla I'd be annoyed too hun....


----------



## Leinzlove

That does stink! Your daycare must be hard to get into. I hope you don't have to waste money. :hugs:

AFM:Today's Zoela Buys... I'm on a roll. LOL! I couldn't resist these deals. The 3pc. bunny outfit by childrens place $4.18 total and the Carter's Layette set total $4.01 on eBay. Both new with tags. :yipee:

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/T2eC16hHJHoE9n3KhWOIBQPIv8y760_57.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/T2eC16FHJIYE9qUcNUTKBQO5OonWQ60_57.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> TWOKIDDOS WELCOME!!!!!! I also remember you from the TTC boards... I think we were both in a TTC thread for second/third time mommies!! So excited you are here and doing well!!
> 
> Leinz - I agree with MightyMom... keep this thread going and the pregnant ladies can get some advice/insight from the new moms!!! Then when the majority of us have had our babies, start a new thread??? Sounds like a good plan :)
> 
> AFM - I just heard from DD's daycare today that they cannot allow me to switch her to part time during my maternity leave because they are on a waiting list and they would have to give away her spot on the days she wouldn't attend. This isn't an option for me because I need her spot saved for when I return back to work. I was bummed that I am going to have to pay for her to be full time when I am sitting at home with the new baby (and her - if I can't get us out of the house in the morning). Don't know if that makes much sense the way I explained it... Oh well, I will get over it and make do. Just hate wasting money!!!

I hate that about daycares/preschools. It's because they're depending on that spot/income so whether ur there or not u pay. I put dd in a preschool summer camp this summer and we went away before the end and had to pay for the days she wasn't there. What I really dislike is paying for holidays that they're closed. :growlmad:


----------



## sevilla24

Snow - Thanks for sharing my pain!!!!!! It's such a necessary evil in my life!!! The plus side, DD LOVES her day care like you wouldn't believe. Pulling her out would be punishment... not that I would anyway. But I am not even going to bother to look for a different place, as I am sure they are all the same when it comes to the payment policy. And hey, I have to understand that they are a "business" and need to make money... I get it, but don't have to like it!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

SEAWEED'S BABY IS HERE! Still :blue:! And 7lbs6oz! :yipee:


----------



## lch28

congrats seaweed! cant wait for pics!


----------



## nesSAH

:yipee: Wow! So happy for our newest mama!!! So happy she made it!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats seaweed!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats seaweed can't wait to see a photo of ur gorgeous boy. Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats seaweed x

Welcome kiddo x

Nessah yip 9 more sleeps till my scan :happydance:

Leinzlove I have a consultant app on fri not sure what to expect will keep you updated x


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you ladies! :hugs: Well it would have been funny if he'd turned out :pink: after all the scans we had! :p I actually feel like the scans taught us a lot about him. His face looks a lot like his 34 week 3D photo. And he's had his hands by his face on every single scan, and in fact when he came out they were all peely from being chewed on, and at first when we tried feeding we couldn't get him to take the breast because he only wanted his own fingers! :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

As so cute Hun xxx

Leinzlove my next scan is 9th oct Hun. Xx


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, how adorable!! I bet he likes mommy's offering a lot more than his fingers now though. ;)


----------



## nesSAH

Awww *Seaweed*!! Great to see you back- sending lots of kisses to your bundle of joy :hugs: I love newborns :hehe:


So, scan went great!!! Saw my yellow bean sucking away and being difficult with sonographer; he/she won't flip over so we could take heart measurements!! Well, 45mins later, we had success but spent almost 20 mins starring at my baby making funny sucking motions - I was so teary!!! Can't wait to meet him/her in Feb!!!


----------



## lch28

awww nessah taht is awesome.. you are team yellow right?

seaweed he sounds adorable!


----------



## lch28

here is my first bump pic. 19+3
 



Attached Files:







19+3-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twokiddos

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome! It's nice to see so many familiar faces!!!

Congrats seaweed on your new bundle of joy! 

Just wanted to give you all an update on today's level 2 ultrasound. The baby looks perfect. Still measuring a week bigger so I really won't be surprised to go a little earlier than my due date (which is Feb 9th) but today was measuring Feb 1st. We shall see  More importantly though, the doc took a close look at the echogenic intracardiac focus, and every other square inch of the baby, and doc says there's absolutely nothing wrong with baby!!!! YAY!! Docs didn't find any other markers for DS and say my odds of this baby having DS is less than .01% DH and I are just so relieved!!! So, there's my good news  I got to see my baby and got some really cute pics of him just snoozing away (he's not a morning person) AND he's perfect! 

Hope everyone else is having a great day!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Seaweed: So exciting! Rest up today you'll be pretty busy when you go home. :) Do you go home tomorrow? How are you feeling? How is the BFing? I'm so glad he is here. 

Ich: I love the bump! Gorgeous! :wohoo:

NeeSAH: WTG, sticking your ground and staying :yellow:! I'm glad you got all the measurements and baby is perfect.

Twokiddos: So, glad your scan went perfect. I'm so happy to hear about your healthy baby boy. Come on February.

AFM: On my way to the realtor's office for the second time today. So, much paperwork and its getting changed constantly it seems. 

AND also it's with great pleasure that I update this thread with it's first birth ticker! 

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/NHQtm4.png


----------



## Krippy

Saw your pic on facebook S! Your little man is beautiful and sooooo precious! Congrats again! Can't wait to see more pics!

Way to go for staying Team Yellow Nessah! 

Congrats on the great news at your scan Kiddo! What a relief!

Leinz...the paperwork involved in buying houses are ridiculous but it is all worth it in the end!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats again seaweed. That's very cute what you said about he fingers.

congrats nessah!! You're very strong to keep team yellow. Glad baby is doing so well!!

Congrats twokiddos!! very good news from you!!

Nice bump ich!!

I'm super tired as usual. Tomorrow I'd probably ask for a day off work. I really got so annoyed about many things that are going on in my section and there's only so much I can or want to take.

Hope you're all having a better day!!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies =] seems i popped overnight lol..

leinz hope the buying process goes nice and quick for you..

seaweed i can not wait to see a pic!


----------



## snowangel187

I am so tired and having pains. DD made herself throw up last night so I had to change both beds in her room cause she got them both. So I had to strip the bedding last night and wash it all. Dh fell asleep before changing from washer to dryer like I asked him to, so I had to rewash them. And now I've just remade both beds. That's quite a chore for me. And of course I noticed a sink full of dishes which I'm trying really hard to make wait til dh gets home, but they're driving me crazy!! I have a ton of things to do and not many can be accomplished from bedrest. :growlmad:


----------



## lch28

awww snow that must be rough hun.. =\ sorry. id def save the dishes for DH.. lol.. try to not look at them :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Ich the dishes are two rooms over and it still is driving me crazy. :rofl: I'm even bored with Facebook and pinterest because not everybody is just laying down all day. :haha: anybody have any ideas as to what I can do to stay sane? ](*,)


----------



## Tawn

Do you like to read Snow? I think I could spend all day in bed with my Kindle and feel like I was on vacation!


----------



## twokiddos

Leinz.... Just read about getting the house! Congrats! What a stressful and emotional ride that is. DH and I just bought our forever house back in July and had to do the whole closing/moving thing during my morning sickness phase. NOT FUN!!!! BUT, it's all been worth it in the end. People thought we were crazy at the time. Hubby got a promotion/new job, we bought the house and got preggers all within a month!!! But that's just what we do! All our life changing events all at once and then we can sit back and enjoy them  You must be like us  

So, I didn't see the details of the new house.... please do share!


----------



## sevilla24

Nice bump lch!!! Love it!!!

Leinz - Love the new "age" tickers for when all the babies are born!! What a great idea :)


----------



## snowangel187

Ugh. DD just threw up all over my carpet. :cry: this makes two nights in a row. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Twokiddos- Thanks! I will share about my house later. Headache now.

Sevilla- Thanks! Can't wait to be adding yours in just a few weeks. :) I'll keep them the same theme... Yours ofcourse will be pink. And if your disclose babies name it'll be added on the front page or nicknames work also. I can change skin tone of the baby also. 

Snow: Oh no I hope you and DD are both feeling better. I hope the Dr. takes you off of bedrest. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks sevilla!!

snowangel is she sick ?


----------



## snowangel187

I don't think so. Last night she was crying and got herself worked up. And tonight she ate cookies before dinner so I think she over ate. Both of which are kind of her fault so I told her if she throws up again I'm taking her to the shot dr. :rofl: that'll help me rule out whether she's doing it on purpose or not. :thumbup: I just would prefer to do something more productive if I'm getting off bed rest then clean up :sick:


----------



## lch28

ughh .. so sorry =\

speaking of over eating.. i am ashamed to say that twice this week i have over ate and threw up literally 10 minutes after eating. it was awful and i cant believe i did that lol


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Seaweed!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats seaweed!!

I'm on team pink <3 x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats wiggler!!! Is that what you thought? I'm sorry but I can't remember.


----------



## lch28

Ooh congrats wiggler I find out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, I thought I was having a boy :haha: I was shocked when she said girl :D x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

No, Wiggler... No way! LOL! Your lil girl's skull looks so much different than mine. I'm starting to wonder here if I'm not having a boy... Again.

Congratulations! :yipee:

And now I'm thinking if ICH is :blue: I am too!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on Team Pink Wiggler!


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy: I'm thinking about you today! Happy Birthday RJ!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Leinz!


----------



## MightyMom

Leinzlove said:


> Krippy: I'm thinking about you today! Happy Birthday RJ!

Ditto to that. Happy Birthday RJ!


----------



## happyface82

Congrats Wiggler. :baby:


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats wiggler. Xxx

Happy bday Krippy. Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Mighty! Appreciate the sentiment! Today has been weird...haven't been able to do much but lie on the couch. Not feeling out of control just numb...

Thanks Cheryl but it is not my birthday but my late son's first birthday! But thank you anyway!


----------



## lch28

Happy Birthday to RJ Honey - Sophias birthday is February 28th, very soon after my EDD..

lol leinz. i am sure i am team blue!

i will find out in.. 17.5 hours!


----------



## MightyMom

Krippy said:


> Thanks Mighty! Appreciate the sentiment! Today has been weird...haven't been able to do much but lie on the couch. Not feeling out of control just numb...

:hugs:Just celebrated my late cousin's 13th birthday. It's something my family always celebrates and never forgets. I think however you are feeling (numb, tired, sad, wistful) is ok. He is your son, and it will always be a special day. Whatever that means for you and your family, it will always be RJ's birthday.:flower:


----------



## MightyMom

Can't wait to find out lch28!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wiggler!! Team pink! Congrats!! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear about yours, Lch.

Krippy, thinking about you today of course. :hugs:

Sorry to anyone else I have missed. We are still in the hospital, waiting for Munchkin's glucose levels to get under control. He is improving, and we are hoping he can come home Fri or Sat. Tomorrow is unlikely but possible. Very grateful for your support and well wishes, much love to all :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you and your little one too Seaweed...Hope you get to take him home soon! :)


----------



## Krippy

MightyMom said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mighty! Appreciate the sentiment! Today has been weird...haven't been able to do much but lie on the couch. Not feeling out of control just numb...
> 
> :hugs:Just celebrated my late cousin's 13th birthday. It's something my family always celebrates and never forgets. I think however you are feeling (numb, tired, sad, wistful) is ok. He is your son, and it will always be a special day. Whatever that means for you and your family, it will always be RJ's birthday.:flower:Click to expand...

That was really sweet...thank you!


----------



## snowangel187

Thanks for the update seaweed. Been thinking of you and baby. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

S: I can't wait until you can take Munchkin home. :) I'm glad he's improving.

Krippy: :hugs:


----------



## lch28

glad hes improving hun.. hope you get to take him home soon!

omg.. 13 hours till my scan!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Ich... I'm so excited! I'm always wrong... haha so you probably are team :blue:! I can't wait for your update. :yipee:


----------



## lch28

i will be surprised if its a girl lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm starting to wonder about myself carrying :pink:! I wish it couldv'e been confirmed at my 20w scan. I've had doubts this week after buying the cute pink bear suit. I actually went back today and bought another this time in white. (Haha!) I did get it in size 3 months. (If I'm still :pink: on Nov. 1) I will give the white one to my cousin who is due a boy at the end of November.

And now this with Wiggler being :pink:! A few other ladies on here with wrong gender predictions at 18-20 weeks... And if you are :blue: when our babies skulls look identical. Plus, my boy dreams. No wonder I'm second guessing. Haha!


----------



## lch28

ur right they do look exactly the same.. hmmm we shall see!


----------



## snowangel187

Good luck Ich. :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Congrats Seaweed!!! Hope you can take him home real soon.

I'm so jealous of everyone having their gender scans! Mine is on October 24th - it seems so far away! I do have an ultrasound on my kidneys coming up (next tuesday), and it's at the same place I've gone for my first 2 pregnancy u/s, so I think I'm going to ask them if they can take a quick peek at baby! Oh I hope they will!


----------



## twokiddos

Good luck to you Ich! Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!!!! 

Seaweed... hope your little man can come home with you! Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Mrskg

good luck ich xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I hope the Dr. will and that all is perfect with your kidneys. I couldn't wait... had private gender scan at 14+4. Then at my 20w scan baby was modest and wouldn't show her lack of bits! So, we'll see if still Pink at 28+4.

Ich: I can't wait! The suspense is getting me! :)


----------



## lch28

hi ladies. sorry to keep you all waiting! i am team :blue:! its a boy! and i am so excited.


i did get some pretty bad news =\

first of all, the baby has pyelectasis. his kidneys are not emptying urine the correct way. this is a sign of down syndrome. my risk has gone from 1 in 7500 to 1 in 4000 :cry: they told me they see this 3 times a day, and it always resolves itself, and they have never seen it be from down syndrome. that its very common in boys and not to worry. still, i got upset. Ill love my baby either way of course! I am going to see a genetic counselor tomorrow. 

second, my cervix is funneling (open at the top of my stitch) and has gone from 4 cm to 2.5 cm. i am on bed rest. no more working. this financially will be almost impossible for me.


----------



## snowangel187

Ich- :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: ich x congrats on team :blue:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on your little boy, Lch, but sorry about your bad news. :hugs: :hugs: Thinking of you. I am glad they said the kidney thing is normal. 1 in 4000 is still really, really, really good odds.


----------



## lch28

Thanks ladies. I feel a bit better since my ob called. He said thsy there jobs are to freak me out and his is to calm me down


----------



## happyface82

Congrats ich!!! :baby:

I'm sorry they made you worry. I'm sure everything will be ok.. Just take it easy :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.
i kind of feel like a failure. im now going to have to depend on family to support me. I wont be able to buy the baby any clothes or anything and i feel like a bad mom.


----------



## happyface82

OMG don't even say that. :hugs: You are the BEST mum this baby could ever wish for for listening to what the doctors are saying and doing your best for baby's sake! It is a really really hard situation you are in, but you've got to do what you've got to do.... Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Wiggler*: Team :pink: congrats!!!

*Ich *darling: congrats on team :blue: 
Sorry to hear about LO's kidneys... I will be praying it does resolve quickly before birth... just as the Docs said, not to worry and he's gonna be alright.

I'm also sorry to hear about your cervix... bed rest is the best thing for you and baby, but I know the financial issue is also a burden. Lean on your friends & family for support and don't EVER feel like a failure. :hugs:.. You are gonna be a great mom and it shows just how you are doing everything to keep things together and keep baby safe.
Hang in there- I am sure you will find a way to resolve this...give it some time.
Also, do you qualify for employment benefits or early maternity?


----------



## MightyMom

Ich: Maybe family and friends can make you guys dinner every night? That might help with the chores but also that's $$ you won't be spending on food. I'm sorry you're so down about it, I know finances can be VERY stressful, especially with a baby! But I am sure that your family and friends are more than happy to help you with it all.

Maybe you could try to start an online business of some sort? Try to make money selling things on the internet? I have a friend who has done so well on Etsy she is quitting her normal job. :)

I hope that the kidney issue resolves as the baby grows into them. If that was the only thing they were able to detect, I'd say keep strong and hope for the best. It will all be ok, and you will love your LO no matter what.

Congratulations on your little man. Yay team :blue:!!


----------



## sevilla24

Ohhhhh lch :(

I am so sorry that your cervix is funneling and you have to go on bed rest.... I can relate from my first pregnancy (as you know) and it is just NOT the news you need to hear. Luckily, you have the stitch in place and that should at least stop it from getting worse??? You are being a great mom - buying your baby things does NOT equal a good mom. Trust me. You know all they need is love.

Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Congrats on team :blue:! I'm really wondering now. I'm sorry for your bad news. I'm confident the kidneys will resolve itself. And also that your cervix will hold this pregnancy. :hugs:

Bed rest is best! And get the baby's Daddy to help with the financial responsibilities! It's half his baby too. :hugs: It'll all work out.

AFM: The home inspection was done today. Our house needs a whole new roof. Not happy about the extra expense. But, we are still moving forward.


----------



## lch28

mighty - thanks hun. currently living with my mom. me and my fiancee broke up. I was in the process of getting my own place. thats down the drain now. i love my mother, but goodness, living with her for 19 years of my life was def enough for me.. lol..


sevilla thank u. i know i am being silly. i just hate not being i guess stable on my own two feet? i dont know. maybe its a pride thing. i need to get over that!! were you on bed rest your whole pregnancy??

leinz - my 12 week skull looks much diff then it does this time. its much more round now so its a bit confusing!! thank you for the well wishes, i hope you are right ladies, that the kidney thing will be fine and my cervix will hold this LO in !! 

anyway, leinz, you can add some dates for me..
Oct 5th - cervical scan (if it changes drastically in one week im going to be so upset)
Oct 8 - OB Appt
Nov 23 - Scan to check kidneys. It is supposed to resolve itself by 28 weeks and i will be 28 exactly this day.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sure your family doesn't mind helping. Thats what family is for and you are making a priceless gift to all... Baby Boy! :)

I'll update those dates and your ticker in a bit. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Oh ich, I'm sure your mom doesn't mind! My mom would love to take care of me while pregnant. I'm sure your mom doesn't mind and probably prefers that SHE is doing it instead of you doing it alone. Moms are like that! I'm sure that it hurts to not be able to work and save up money during that time, but at the same time it is nice to know that you DO have someone willing to take care of you and a place to stay. I think you should take the time to bond with your mom and rest up!


----------



## CherylC3

Ich congrats on team lue but I'm sorry ur now on bedrest Hun, let ur family help u cos I'm sure u wud return the favour at some point u will be an amazing mum plz don't stress urself :hugs: xxx


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> mighty - thanks hun. currently living with my mom. me and my fiancee broke up. I was in the process of getting my own place. thats down the drain now. i love my mother, but goodness, living with her for 19 years of my life was def enough for me.. lol..
> 
> 
> sevilla thank u. i know i am being silly. i just hate not being i guess stable on my own two feet? i dont know. maybe its a pride thing. i need to get over that!! were you on bed rest your whole pregnancy??
> 
> leinz - my 12 week skull looks much diff then it does this time. its much more round now so its a bit confusing!! thank you for the well wishes, i hope you are right ladies, that the kidney thing will be fine and my cervix will hold this LO in !!
> 
> anyway, leinz, you can add some dates for me..
> Oct 5th - cervical scan (if it changes drastically in one week im going to be so upset)
> Oct 8 - OB Appt
> Nov 23 - Scan to check kidneys. It is supposed to resolve itself by 28 weeks and i will be 28 exactly this day.

I was on bed rest for the last two months of my pregnancy... and I do know what you mean about wanting to be on your own two feet :hugs: When the baby is born, will you be taking any legal action to get your ex to help pay for things?


----------



## Mrskg

Got on great at my app today hb is 140 I measuring 21 weeks but think that's just my fat belly lol x got growth scan booked for 28 weeks on 30th nov xx


----------



## nesSAH

Great news *MrsKg*!!

*Leinz*: Pls update my Obgyn date for Oct 11...Thanks.

*Ich*: :hugs: I know things will work out great for you- keep the faith. Glad you're staying with your mom.

Hope everyone is having a great day! Enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. it is nice to know my mom is there although she is kind of making me feel like a burden.. she is just so concerned with money and has been all her life..

sevilla I would prefer to keep the peace and have a private agreement between him and i, about how much i excpect weekly/monthly. There is a child support website for my state that if you put in the other persons income, number of children etc it calculates how much a judge would write an order for, so i will go by that. If he doesn't cooperate or agree or keeps owing me a lot of money i will take it to the court. He is most likely going to take me to court for partial custody =[


----------



## Wiggler

lch - Congrats on your little boy. try to stay positive hun :hugs:

Hope everyone is well

x x x


----------



## happyface82

That's great Mrskg. :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy to report that Munchkin is finally home! :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

:happydance:


----------



## lch28

that is great seaweed!


----------



## too_scared

:wohoo:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, S...that is wonderful! Enjoy! :yipee: And in case you haven't heard LTOTH's water broke this afternoon. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG! How exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies. it is nice to know my mom is there although she is kind of making me feel like a burden.. she is just so concerned with money and has been all her life..
> 
> sevilla I would prefer to keep the peace and have a private agreement between him and i, about how much i excpect weekly/monthly. There is a child support website for my state that if you put in the other persons income, number of children etc it calculates how much a judge would write an order for, so i will go by that. If he doesn't cooperate or agree or keeps owing me a lot of money i will take it to the court. He is most likely going to take me to court for partial custody =[

I think you are doing the right thing and trying to keep the peace for now. Plus, you should be staying positive and not worrying about it until you have to. :hugs: Good plan :flower:


----------



## MightyMom

EEEEK! Yay Ltoth!!

Congrats SE that your :blue: is finally home with you where he belongs!

Congrats Mrskg on a great scan!!

Afm: Had my last RE appointment today, got my scan. Cole-Cat measured 8+4 and had a hb 179bpm! Sad to not be able to keep seeing that doctor, he is so nice. But found a new doctor today and he is just lovely. Can't wait for my first appointment with him.


----------



## Leinzlove

seaweed eater said:


> OMG! How exciting! :wohoo:

She just went from 5CM to 9CM in 45 minutes! Sophia will be here any minute! :yipee:


----------



## MightyMom

I'm guessing born 90 minutes from now. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

She's here... 1152pm (Est.) 7lbs 2oz and gorgeous!! Just gorgeous!! Awwww...


----------



## MightyMom

Aw!! Congrats Ltoth on your :pink: bundle of joy!


----------



## Leinzlove

MightyMOM: So happy your appt. went well! Very good news! :wohoo: Awwwww... your baby is so beautiful and sweet. Love love love your spoiler!

AFM: Anyone want another FB friend? I find myself closer to all you ladies than many of my real life acquaintences!


----------



## iwantpeace

Leinz, i'd love to add you on Facebook - how can I search for you? xo


----------



## iwantpeace

:yipee: OMG LEINZ 1 DAY TILL V-DAY!!! :yipee:

so so so happy!! :dance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Send message iwantpeace... Not taken with my whole name being put out here. :)


----------



## lch28

i dont have a facebook. lol.. =\


----------



## MightyMom

Probably a good thing ich. :)


----------



## lch28

hahaha.. probably..

soo im feeling a bit better about my situation. i mean when it rains it really pours. right?!? but all this will be soo worth it when i hold my lil man. I truly am terrified about my cervix but im hoping this bed rest will do me good. he is moving soo much, i feel it every day especially at night and i just love it. I am hoping that my cervix is the same length on Friday. I am trying to learn to knit so i can do some crafts but i am not very succesful at this point. anyone have tips for fun crafts to do in bed?


----------



## Leinzlove

I couldn't imagine not having a FB. I'm an addict! You could've probably guessed that.

Ich: It will be worth it, hun! I hope your cervix length is also the same. I am also glad that you are being monitored. :)


----------



## lch28

happy vday!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Try looking up some YouTube videos on knitting and crocheting. Those are both super easy for bed rest and you can make blankets, jackets, booties, lots of things for baby. :)


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> hahaha.. probably..
> 
> soo im feeling a bit better about my situation. i mean when it rains it really pours. right?!? but all this will be soo worth it when i hold my lil man. I truly am terrified about my cervix but im hoping this bed rest will do me good. he is moving soo much, i feel it every day especially at night and i just love it. I am hoping that my cervix is the same length on Friday. I am trying to learn to knit so i can do some crafts but i am not very succesful at this point. anyone have tips for fun crafts to do in bed?

You could start a scrap book for the baby? Like make all the pages and create the book, so that when the little guy is born all you have to do is glue on the pictures!!! I'm not crafty in the slightest, so I bought my baby book... but I wish I was able to do something like that!!! :dohh:

Leinz - Happy V-Day :happydance:


----------



## iwantpeace

:yipee: HAPPY V-DAY Leinz :yipee:


----------



## Torres

Congrats Ltoth! Welcome to the world baby Sophia!
Happy V-Day Leinz! Very exciting!


----------



## happyface82

Happy V-day Leinz! How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day leinz xxx


----------



## too_scared

Happy V day Leinz!


----------



## sevilla24

What an exciting week we have coming up... mrskg AND madrid have their gender scans!!! :pink::blue: YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

yay! i love gender scans!

yes i am def going to look into scrap booking. I am starting one for Sophia that i just never got around to do . We have so many pics of her just in her memory box but id like to do something nicer with them. Then ill start my baby book. Except for some reason i want to wait till 28 weeks to do that =\


----------



## nesSAH

Happy V day *Leinz*!


----------



## Krippy

Happy V-day Leinz...I can't believe how fast all of our pregnancies are going!


----------



## Mrskg

4 more sleeps :sleep: really hope they can see x if not I'm going to book a private gender scan one way or another I WILL find out flavour :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Happy v-day leinz!!!

I'm hoping to find out on Tuesday!!! But if they can't I may do the same mrs. Getting anxious already!


----------



## twokiddos

Wow! I missed a lot this weekend! Welcome to the world baby Sophia!!!

Happy v day Leinz!!!!

And I'm looking forward to hearing all about the gender scans you ladies have this week! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies for all the VDay happiness. I'm on :cloudnine:! :)

I also did scrapbooks for DD. It's actually my major hobby! I've did 6 (12x12's) of DD's first year... It's going to take me forever to do Zoela's. However, all I have to do is make sure I take lots of pics and keep them organized. :) I hope its that easy, anyways. I've had to stop for now for packing. Eh...

Madrid & Mrskg... I can't wait to know so I can change your ticker colors. Lets see predicting :pink: for Madrid & :blue: for Mrskg! :)

Regular OB appt. for me... Tuesday and Dental Hygentist Appt... Thursday! And house set to close... Friday. Setting up house insurance tomorrow.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks leinz I'll add you to my guess list on front page of my journal :blue: winning so far x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hiya ladiesss sorry i didnt get on sooner, i will go back and see whats been happening tomrrow but ive been really poorly all day yest and today, morning sickness really bad :( Cant eat or drink and just throwing up non stop, off to the docs later! Anyway luckily i was ok for my wedding and we had a great day, heres a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







Wedding.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 16


----------



## seaweed eater

Congratulations, Erinsmummy! :wohoo: :cloud9: I hope it was a fantastic day! You look stunning!

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I had the most ridiculous situation this morning. Today is trash day so like any other normal person dh brought the trash can to the road for pickup. Well shortly after he left the doorbell rings. It's the cops!!! I answer the door and he says people have been complaining about trash cans being beside the road?? :saywhat: apparently the city pays the trash company to walk to the side of the house to get the trash??!!! This really is a new level of stupid. I've lived here for a year it's the first I've heard of it. But really u have nothing better to do then call the cops and complain???


----------



## snowflakes120

I know I'm the last EDD but I am really excited that we saw a Gestational Sac and Yolk Sac today (5w5d) on the Ultrasound. I go back next week Friday when I will be a little over 7 weeks to hopefully see a Fetal Pole and possibly a Heartbeat!


----------



## twokiddos

Snowflakes... that's wonderful news!!! Congrats!

Snowangel... I've never heard anything so silly!!!! AND, someone called the cops!?!?! I have 3 words for them... GET A HOBBY!!!! LOL

Congrats Erinsmummy!!!! Looks and sounds like you had a beautiful day! Love your dress!

AMF... I'm feeling "nesting" kick in lately. Did a ton of cleaning in the nursery yesterday. We just moved into our new house back in July and until our gender scan it was my last priority. But now that other rooms are complete or complete enough I've been focusing on the nursery. So yesterday I unexpectedly set up and made the day bed we're putting in there for extra lounging during midnight feedings and started putting clothes away. I'm hoping to buy the crib and changing table/dresser hutch sometime this week or next. I'll have to start and finish painting before that all shows up. Then, this morning, I spent 2 hours cleaning all the floors, putting the boys' laundry away and starting 2 more loads of laundry. Mondays are exhausting ;-) I'm just so happy to have the energy after the last 2 weeks of laying on the couch because of my head cold that sucked everything out of me. 

How's everyone else spending this Monday morning/afternoon/evening (depending on what time zone you live in ;-) Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MightyMom

Leinzlove said:


> I also did scrapbooks for DD. It's actually my major hobby! I've did 6 (12x12's) of DD's first year... It's going to take me forever to do Zoela's. However, all I have to do is make sure I take lots of pics and keep them organized. :) I hope its that easy, anyways. I've had to stop for now for packing. Eh...

Ooh, I'm jealous! I never did finish DD's scrapbook. I bought one, just never got around to it. I need to do that she is almost 3!



Erinsmummy said:


> Hiya ladiesss sorry i didnt get on sooner, i will go back and see whats been happening tomrrow but ive been really poorly all day yest and today, morning sickness really bad :( Cant eat or drink and just throwing up non stop, off to the docs later! Anyway luckily i was ok for my wedding and we had a great day, heres a pic :)

Aw, what a beautiful dress!! Glad that you felt good for the wedding, but I still hope you get to feeling better very soon. :)



snowangel187 said:


> I had the most ridiculous situation this morning. Today is trash day so like any other normal person dh brought the trash can to the road for pickup. Well shortly after he left the doorbell rings. It's the cops!!! I answer the door and he says people have been complaining about trash cans being beside the road?? :saywhat: apparently the city pays the trash company to walk to the side of the house to get the trash??!!! This really is a new level of stupid. I've lived here for a year it's the first I've heard of it. But really u have nothing better to do then call the cops and complain???

In my brothers neighborhood they are not allowed to store the trash cans in view of the street. They must be in the garage or back yard. I told him to just build a small shed for them, but he said he'll take the ticket if he gets one. I mean, it's one day a week people! Deal with it!



snowflakes120 said:


> I know I'm the last EDD but I am really excited that we saw a Gestational Sac and Yolk Sac today (5w5d) on the Ultrasound. I go back next week Friday when I will be a little over 7 weeks to hopefully see a Fetal Pole and possibly a Heartbeat!

How exciting! Congrats! Can't wait to see your scan next week with LO popping in to say hi. :)



twokiddos said:


> AMF... I'm feeling "nesting" kick in lately. Did a ton of cleaning in the nursery yesterday. We just moved into our new house back in July and until our gender scan it was my last priority. But now that other rooms are complete or complete enough I've been focusing on the nursery. So yesterday I unexpectedly set up and made the day bed we're putting in there for extra lounging during midnight feedings and started putting clothes away. I'm hoping to buy the crib and changing table/dresser hutch sometime this week or next. I'll have to start and finish painting before that all shows up. Then, this morning, I spent 2 hours cleaning all the floors, putting the boys' laundry away and starting 2 more loads of laundry. Mondays are exhausting ;-) I'm just so happy to have the energy after the last 2 weeks of laying on the couch because of my head cold that sucked everything out of me.

Wow, you are one busy lady! Sounds like you got SO MUCH done, I am jealous. I was on the couch all weekend. I tried to help DH clean the garage but after one hour it felt like all the energy just drained out of me and all I wanted to do was sleep the rest of the day. Sunday was no better!


AFM: Had a lovely weekend, DD played in the little pool outside on the porch. She was having lots of fun, it was nice to let her get some exercise. Had a bit of a scare when I put a wet towel over her Cozy Coupe, there was a spider web inside. Took a closer look and it was a black widow! Not a little one, this one is HUGE. I grew up with them, but never saw one bigger than a dime before. This one is more like the size of a quarter!!! I'm calling the bug people to get them to come out and spray. I have always avoided pesticides in my home, but if it's between pesticides and deadly spiders, I'm gonna RAID those things to death. I can keep DD out of the back yard, I can't keep the spiders from coming in. EEK!
 



Attached Files:







BlackWidow1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7









BlackWidow2.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bec01

hi all, scan went great today, hematoma nowhere to be seen and the consultant says I'm no longer high risk - and I don't have to have Clexane injections for the rest of the pregnancy as threatened by the midwife! so pretty good all round. I declined the Down's screening in the end though.

Will try and upload a photo tomorrow if the scanner is behaving....back to work in the morning!


----------



## sevilla24

MightyMom I would have FREAKED out at that spider!!!!! :sad2: Where do you live? I will make sure to NEVER go there :winkwink:

snowangel... I don't even understand the garbage can thing. Do they live in some upscale neighborhood where they don't want to look at the cans on trash morning???? So they are spending extra money to pay the town to go up to the house??? With all of the poverty and kids in need etc in this world, that just seems totally ridiculous :dohh::growlmad:

bec01 and snowflakes YAY on the great news :happydance:

madrid and mrskg SO SOON YOU WILL KNOW :pink::blue:

AFM I called in sick for work tomorrow. I am nervous my students will go into a panic and think I had the baby when they see a substitute in my classroom :haha: but another teacher said she would go in and reassure them. I have a NASTY head cold. Its bad enough that I am up a thousand times a night to go to the toilet, but now I can't fall back asleep because of this stupid cold. So, I figured I would take a day off to relax. Anyone have an opinion on nasal spray? My midwife told me NO with my last pregnancy and I used it anyway and DD came out ok. I googled it and people seem to think it's FINE!!!! :shrug: I just know I need to breathe, and saline solution doesn't do ANYTHING. So, I figure I am not in the first trimester and I am not abusing using it... thoughts? :blush:


----------



## snowangel187

Yes it is an uppity community two golf courses and a lot of rich retired people. But I definitely think its something petty to call the cops over. But on the other hand im glad it was something so petty the PO-PO were here for. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: Yay, for your wedding. Beautiful picture, beautiful pregnant bride.:) I hope you start feeling better. :hugs:

Twokiddos: You sure have been nesting! I'm glad the head cold is gone and you are getting back to your regular self. :) I also wanted to tell you I love the name Quinn Parker. It's adorable! :) 

MightyMOM: I can't believe it. A spide in the cozy coupe. My DD loves her cozy coupe, but now I'm always going to be checking for spiders. If she saw one I don't even think she'd scream. :)

Snowflakes: I'm so happy your scan went perfect. :happydance: Oh, you may be due last... but we are all in this together till we are all holding our perfect babies! :) I can't wait to see a picture... Also can't wait for your next scan. :)

SnowAngel: That is absurd. They shouldn't have called the cops! PEOPLE!

Seaweed: Happy 1 week to Munchkin!! ALREADY!?! How is everything going at home? :)

Bec01: Your news is excellent! I'm so happy, hun! Thats really good news!! :) 

Sevilla: Feel better! I'm glad your kids will be reassured. :hugs:

Madrid: Eeeeek! 1 more sleep! I can't wait to know. :)

Mrskg: Just a few sleeps... I can't wait! eeeek!:)

AFM: Well, I took Chloe to a pumpkin patch, farm kinda thing. I was there walking through corn fields and around for about 6-7 hours on Saturday. I got really painful stretching and achy hips. Hurt so bad... That continued after a long nap and bath when I got home.

Then... On Sunday, After BD I lay in bed for over an hour with painless contractions. Really? Braxton Hicks after sex? They were uncomfortable and my whole belly tightened up. Not to mention it was hard getting into the mood/groove. I felt so achy and it hurt. BD hurt! WTF?

Not to mention... I'm tired again. NOT NOW! NOT YET! Oh, but I think it's the third trimester on its way. So, happy about that but I really have so much to do. I wish I could get some good no pregnancy symptom weeks in yet.

Regular OB appt. tomorrow.


----------



## snowangel187

Made it to third tri. :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats snow!!

Scan went great. Baby is looking perfect. Which team are we??? PINK it is!!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

yay madrid congrats :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 3rd Trimester, Snow! :yipee: I just knew lil girl is going to stay in there and bake.

Madrid- :wohoo: for :pink:! Congratulations! :) I was finally right for a change.

AFM: Dr. Appt. went great and uneventful. I told him about my braxton hicks after BD. And he said it was normal. I also told him BD has been painful and uncomfortable, also what I figured normal. I'm scheduled for my glucose test on Oct. 23 and then I go to the DR. on Oct. 30. After that I'll start going every 2 weeks. Eeeeek! :)


----------



## Mrskg

madrid everyone over in pal waiting for your update xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on third tri, Snow!! :happydance:

And congrats on your girl, Madrid!! :cloud9:

And congrats on your uneventful appointment, Leinz :p Third tri is so close! I know you are dreading the tiredness and such but I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## happyface82

:happydance: for reaching 3rd trimester snow!!!

Oh congrats Madrid on tea pink!!! 

Leinz - glad your appointment went well! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinzlove said:


> Seaweed: Happy 1 week to Munchkin!! ALREADY!?! How is everything going at home? :)

I know! 1 week!! Things are going pretty great. We are all learning and getting used to each other. He is a great eater and a great sleeper! :thumbup: His temperature has been ok the past couple of days. I still don't feel like I understand what is happening with that or what to expect, but we saw the pediatrician yesterday and she didn't seem concerned about it at all and reassured us that even if it is a little low sometimes that is not dangerous to him.

The only thing is that my blood pressure has suddenly gotten really high. :nope: You can still get PE for two months postpartum so this is a little scary. We actually went to the ER on Sunday because I was getting such high readings. The good news is that I am not spilling protein (yet), and they have increased my medication and that seems to be keeping it out of the danger zone for now. I will start seeing a specialist this week. I hate going to doctor appointments now, because I need to be apart from Munchkin for a while, and they always run late and I worry that DH will need to give Munchkin his first bottle. :( So far it has not happened yet, knock on wood.

But overall, things are amazing. I love our little family so much :cloud9:


----------



## twokiddos

Leinzlove said:


> Twokiddos: You sure have been nesting! I'm glad the head cold is gone and you are getting back to your regular self. :) I also wanted to tell you I love the name Quinn Parker. It's adorable! :)

Thank you Leinz! I just can't wait to meet this little man. He's been having some parties in there lately! I love this stage where I can feel him wiggling and kicking but it doesn't hurt or bother me yet... except when he kicks my bladder :haha:

Glad your appointment went well today! I've been having BH since about 13 weeks and brought it up to my docs too. They said it was completely normal, especially since it's my 3rd pregnancy (really 4th, but only 3rd time going this far)



Madrid98 said:


> Scan went great. Baby is looking perfect. Which team are we??? PINK it is!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats to you on an awesome appointment and for being team :pink:



snowangel187 said:


> Made it to third tri. :happydance:

YAY Snow!!!! :happydance: I can't wait to join you there!


----------



## Leinzlove

seaweed eater said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Seaweed: Happy 1 week to Munchkin!! ALREADY!?! How is everything going at home? :)
> 
> I know! 1 week!! Things are going pretty great. We are all learning and getting used to each other. He is a great eater and a great sleeper! :thumbup: His temperature has been ok the past couple of days. I still don't feel like I understand what is happening with that or what to expect, but we saw the pediatrician yesterday and she didn't seem concerned about it at all and reassured us that even if it is a little low sometimes that is not dangerous to him.
> 
> The only thing is that my blood pressure has suddenly gotten really high. :nope: You can still get PE for two months postpartum so this is a little scary. We actually went to the ER on Sunday because I was getting such high readings. The good news is that I am not spilling protein (yet), and they have increased my medication and that seems to be keeping it out of the danger zone for now. I will start seeing a specialist this week. I hate going to doctor appointments now, because I need to be apart from Munchkin for a while, and they always run late and I worry that DH will need to give Munchkin his first bottle. :( So far it has not happened yet, knock on wood.
> 
> But overall, things are amazing. I love our little family so much :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yay, please do keep updating! :) I'm glad that you aren't spilling protein and that the meds have it under control. How scary! I'm glad Munchkin hasn't had to have a bottle and I hope it can stay that way for as long as possible. :hugs:

I'm so happy Munchkin is doing great and that you are so happy with your family. :) I'm also glad that you got reassurance about his temp with the pediatrian. It is a trying time but wonderful. :)

I really look forward to Zoela's arrival, but I know those first 3 months are going to be exhausting. :)


----------



## twokiddos

Oh, and Leinz... I wanted to update my next appointment date... October 18th for just a routine check up


----------



## nesSAH

*snow*: big :hugs: on being in 3rd Tri!! :dance:

*madrid*: congratulations!!! :yipee: for :pink:

*seaweed*: How are you and your lil' heartbreaker doing? He is soooo adorably cute!!! How is BFing and also post-pregnancy recovery?


----------



## nesSAH

*Seaweed.*..just read your update :D
Sorry to hear about your high BP... I hope it regulates soon.

Glad LO is adjusting well and you & hubby are learning along the way- hehehe, that's what everyone does :D.... 
Just remember to sneak in a few naps here and there so you can also get some rest. The first 3 weeks are the most exhausting!!

:hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

It's quiet in here today!!!

Just popping in BnB at work.... and guess who's popped?
:haha: Woke up with a baby bump this morning :haha: A bit scary how it just popped out of now here...but it's official now :D


----------



## happyface82

How exciting!!! I can't wait to pop!! :happydance:


----------



## twokiddos

Anyone else's baby keeping them awake at night already? This baby was SOOOOO active all day yesterday and even kept me up when I was trying to go to bed. Then, this morning, he sorta woke me up.... OK, it was really my full bladder, but once I climbed back in bed, it was Quinn kicking and bouncing around in there that made it impossible to fall back to sleep. Today, he's been a little less bouncy but still active. I'm totally enjoying this as I'm able to feel he's doing well in there BUT I worry he'll continue to beat me up from inside as he gets stronger. 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, for lots of movement. Doing great here... Set up my utilities for my new house. Now waiting on the realtor to call me back with when we can finalize paperwork and get the keys...

Thinking about taking a nap... Though. :)


----------



## twokiddos

How exciting Leinz!!!!! I know how stressful this process is. I'm glad the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too! I'm ready to get the real work started lol. We want to get a new roof done this month...

We are set to close Friday though, so won't be long. Just waiting on the realtor to tell us when to go in there. Hoping tomorrow.

Still debating on getting DD and laying us down for a nap. Haha! The fatigue from the first trimester is back. And really this is not a good time for it. I need to pack!


----------



## lch28

how exciting leinz!

twokiddos my LO does that too!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: How are you doing? Are things getting better in your life? I'm thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun!! i am doing well for the most part. i am bored and lonely sometimes. I worry so much about the baby and what will happen but i am holding out hope and praying everyday that this lil guy will stay cooking for a long long time. 

sometimes at night i really miss my fiancee. but i have to be strong for the baby. it wouldnt be right to bring a innocent child into all that arguing.. me crying every day..


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... hun it definitley would not be. Do you think that you guys could work it out? That he'd want to and be serious about it? If not, don't sell yourself short. :hugs:

You are doing the right thing... This boredom, tears and all will be worth it when you are holding your forever baby in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

he emails me and calls me all the time trying to work it out. hes in counseling and anger management. i just wont ever feel the same way about him that i once did. i am a firm believer in change but hes let me down so many times. this isnt our first break up and its not the first time hes gotten "help". i have ended up taking him back, and once he gets comfortable with everything again he is right back to the same asshole. i just think that i deserve more. then i feel like im robbing my child of the chance to live with his father. Maybe i should see a counselor about it. Becuase im totally lost, i don't know whats best for me and the baby at this point. All i know is, i dont ever ever want my child to witness his father screaming at me or making me cry or getting in my face, and i know that its not something i can be assured wont happen again. He is the way he is because of his parents. His dad treated his mom like dirt, so he treats girls like dirt, and over my dead body will my son end up like him..


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah... hun! If you don't want him back, don't give in. I hope for your son's sake though that he does get the help he needs with anger management and counseling. Because he's always going to be your son's father, whether you are together or not. And you are going to have to deal with him for the rest of your life.

Definitley never settle for less than you are worth. I wouldn't put up with the yelling, fighting etc... either its not good for you or baby. Do you think that its possible he is bipolar? My father was a major prick, abusive to his children and wife. And all these years later we find out he has a medical condition that makes him a totally different good father if its controlled with medication.

Maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea.. if you got some counseling. You have a lot of stress right now. I couldn't imagine. But, everythings going to be okay. Your baby will be here soon... and you are going to be a wonderful mother! :hugs:

AFM: Disappointed today.. Our house was set to close on Friday and now we are waiting 2-3 weeks. Because during our title search they discovered they are unsure about our property lines. So now we are waiting for it to be surveryed. This is terrible as we had our roof getting done next week... And its all on hold now.

On a positive note... More time to pack!


----------



## snowangel187

Well Leinz it does suck that ur delayed, but better they figure out the property lines now rather then when u are already settled in. :thumbup: 

Think I'm getting up tomorrow and making some peanut butter fudge. :haha: 
And I also think my inlaws have decided they're coming down sooner rather then later. Originally they were thinking December 1st or later, but now they're thinking first of November. Which will be great since I'm stuck on bed rest!! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. i have tried for years to get him to take medication. i am absolutely positive he is bipolar and has depression. He says he "doesnt believe in that shit" .. well alrighty then. be a miserable brute. i know he is always going to be a huge part of my life, and i pray to god he is a huge part of my sons too. as long as i feel safe letting him be.. i grew up without a dad and it sucked. my dad didnt want a relationship with me until i was a moody pissed off 17 year old girl. i sure as hell did not make that one easy for him.

anywho im sorry about the wait for the house hun. really puts a damper on things, but maybe its best you have more time for packing and planning etc. you dont want to over exhaust yourself


----------



## Leinzlove

That is awesome SNOW! I'm so happy they are coming to visit. Why are you still on bed rest? Do you think your Dr. might take you off of it? Will they be able to visit again after your baby's arrival? I'm getting a visit this weekend from my sister & mother. We are going to Amish country with my grandparents on Saturday. I was hoping to show them the inside of our house. But they will just have to see the outside.

They are bringing baby clothes. :) I'm so excited about that. Haha! Speaking of Zoela, she's has been taring up my cervix today. 

I'm okay with the house delay. They are quite common when you are buying a house.


----------



## snowangel187

Ich- maybe if he is serious about a relationship y'all can go to a counselor together and maybe help him see his problem and maybe get him diagnosed?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Yea, definitley do not even try to work anything out with him. Especially if he won't even admit that he has a problem.

I hope things get better for you all around. I'm looking forward to good news following your appt. :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear you also had a tough relationship with your father.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, sorry to hear about yours too.. did the med really make a difference?


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> That is awesome SNOW! I'm so happy they are coming to visit. Why are you still on bed rest? Do you think your Dr. might take you off of it? Will they be able to visit again after your baby's arrival? I'm getting a visit this weekend from my sister & mother. We are going to Amish country with my grandparents on Saturday. I was hoping to show them the inside of our house. But they will just have to see the outside.
> 
> They are bringing baby clothes. :) I'm so excited about that. Haha! Speaking of Zoela, she's has been taring up my cervix today.
> 
> I'm okay with the house delay. They are quite common when you are buying a house.


Still on bedrest I think because of the contractions and I think partially because she's still on the smaller side. :shrug: I'm going to get details on Friday. But I've cheated bed rest plenty and I am in a lot of pain after being up. Sometimes I'm good for an hour sometimes it's only takes 10 minutes. Sooo pretty sure I'll be on bedrest for the rest of pregnancy.


----------



## lch28

are you on modified bed rest hun?


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> are you on modified bed rest hun?

Strict bedrest by drs orders. Like I can pee and go to the dr. But I've certainly modified it. ;). I have a 4 year old and we live 1800 miles from all family so I have no choice but to do things.


----------



## lch28

yes hun. sorry i missed your post before.. weve done the counseling stuff. he changes for a few months and when he gets comfortable is back to his same old if not worse self. its quite aggravating to be honest..

i am on modified bed rest. this is basically what my doctor said


1) I mostly need to stay in a sitting/lying position as much as possible
2) I can get up to go to the bathroom, make myself meals, etc.
3) No shopping
4) I can go out to eat occasionally
5) No housework
6) No lifting or bending


----------



## snowangel187

It's certainly hard. I plan on talking to my dr Friday about it. But like I've said I know he's not going to take me off bedrest as im in pain and having contractions while up. It's not anything specific that sets them off I've even had them just laying in bed.

It's crazy how different this pregnancy is from my last. I had no issues other then Gestational diabetes not even a contraction before they induced me. This one baby has had growth issues, I've had a terrible time gaining weight. I'm not even at 10lbs yet. And of course contractions and a hospital stay at 23 weeks. :shrug: 

I had always planned on having four kids, but with the complications with this one I'm starting to think harder about it. Tho dh says he needs a boy. :haha:


----------



## lch28

aww i cant even imagine doing it with a child at home.. do you have an irritable uterus? is there any explanation for these contractions? its true every pregnancy is different. it sucks to think that my cervix will always be an issue.. ugh. do you know ur cervical length any chance?


----------



## snowangel187

I don't know my specific cervix measurements they did check while I was in the hospital and said it was ok and dr checked and said I hadn't started dilating. So he just wants me to lay low. No more sex during pregnancy (obviously) just one day at a time. He plans to start non stress testing at 30-32 weeks. 

I was totally afraid that this pregnancy was over when my complications started, but am gaining more confidence and feeling blessed everyday I make it thru.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, definitley do not have sex. I get Braxton hicks and they are really bad after BD. I had about 6 in the hour after the other day. My Dr. said it was normal though.... Ewwww!

Sorry you ladies are on bed rest. I really couldn't imagine that with DD and all the work on the house. Etc.

I have been getting a lot more pains... However, I'm so happy Zoela is moving non stop all the time. She kills my cervix with her kicks. I love it so much, mainly because I know this is when you feel the most movements. Baby runs out of room, soon.


----------



## Mrskg

everything perfect and we're team :pink:
 



Attached Files:







team pink 004.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wow congrats Hun. Xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats!!! x x x


----------



## snowangel187

Yay for more team pink!! :thumbup:

I am getting use to bed rest. Tho it sucks. I just found out my friend who was due a day ahead of me had her baby a few days ago. :cry: I'm not sure of many details other then he was 2lbs 2oz. I've messaged her to see how he's doing. I wasn't aware of any problems she had been having.


----------



## Wiggler

Keeping your friend and her baby in my thoughts :hugs: x x x


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Mrskg!! I knew it!!

Snowangel, I hope your friend's baby is ok.


----------



## sevilla24

YAY for another team pink :pink: mrskg!!!

I had an appointment on Tuesday and she said everything looked good. I have gained a grand total of 28 lbs (considering my eating habits lately, I think this is pretty good haha :haha: ) and I am measuring right on target. I didn't mention the nasal spray I have been using for this damn cold I have, as I didn't want to be lectured :blush: As I hit 34 weeks I am just feeling like there is no room left in there for the baby to grow!!! Since I was on bed rest with DD I never was really uncomfortable. But, now running around after a 2 year old, and working all day long, UGH :wacko: now I know how pregnant women complain at the end of their pregnancies!!! How am I going to make it another 6 weeks......? :shrug:

lch - I will be thinking of you tomorrow at your appointment. Report back with your cervical length!!!!


----------



## lch28

congrats mrskg!!! 

snow thinking of your friend and her LO <3 

thanks sevilla! my appointment is at 2:30. i am praying for good news. ill update asap


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: What??? :pink: I am always WRONG! I thought my guess should be about 50% and they are more like 5%. Haha!

Congratulations! 4 gorgeous girls! :yipee: 

Ich: Please do! Truly hoping for good news today! No change in cervix.

AFM: Dental cleaning done... Went well. So happy its done until Zoela gets here! :) Also, baby is very active and she moves everywhere. She totally doesn't like any pressure on my belly... I've been having fun playing with her already. :) 

Also, I don't think I'll be around much this weekend. Family is coming from out of town to visit. Dinner here tomorrow night and Amish country Saturday.

Enjoy your weekend, Ladies! :)


----------



## lch28

enjoy ur weekend leinz


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats mrs!!!

Have a lovely weekend leinz!!

Good luck with the appt ich!!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello ladies :hi: It's taken ages to have a catch up on here today, but I did it and am back up to speed, but can't remember who said what now :haha: Congrats on all the gender scans, wow that's a lot of :pink: babies coming our way :wohoo: how exciting to be finding out :D

Congrats Erinsmummy on your wedding, glad you felt ok on the day, our day also went well, everyone had a good time and the weather stayed good, pictures to follow when I get round to looking through them!

I had my first appt with my Barnmorska (midwife) yesterday, it went well, she said I was nice and healthy and she wasn't worried about anything :D But does anyone find it weird she hasn't actually checked i'm pregnant, she just accepts that I told her I am? My next appt is the 1st Nov when we will be 12 weeks and we found out that we will have our scan a week or 2 before christmas, what a perfect christmas present that will be :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

They don't check over here either :haha: x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies still on :cloud9: 

Leinz I love my new ticker :thumbup: 

Have a nice wk end everyone xxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Oh I just remembered what I wanted to say, I think maybe Ich was asking? crafting tips, I knit and sew and I taught myself both with a lot of help from you tube, depending on what you want to make the best thing to start with knitting wise is a scarf using chunky wool on chunky needles, it goes quick and you can really see what you are doing with such chunky loops. A great lady to check out on youtube is a lady called Kelley This is one of her vids she is really clear and I find it fun to watch :D I have loads of things i've knitted on my blog, there's a link in my signature, have a look and I can help you, give you patterns for anything you may fancy making.

Another thing I was thinking you could easily do from bed is embroidery, if you get plain baby clothes, you can embroider any designs you want onto them ans make them unique to you

There is loads you can do, and all of it really fun and rewarding :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Longing2bamum: I don't find it odd with the midwife. They mostly just take your word for it. It's different over here, though. So, you will have a 12 week scan on Nov. 1? Or just a Dr. Appt.? With your scan being 1-2 weeks before Christmas?

I'll count down to Nov. 1 with you. I'm having a scan that day. Can't wait. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I want another scan :hissy: OH laughed and said no when I said I wanted another. Git :haha: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I wish OH would jump on board. I love scans! :) I asked DH for another, myself. On top of the private scan at 14+4 and the 3D/4D scan I have scheduled. Haha! He said "No". And I didn't question.

I just can't get enough of seeing her... If I could have my own scan equipment in my house I would. But, I'm not rich and I think a cheap one is around $30,000. 

I've really been anticipating this 3D/4D with others around my due date... Posting scan pics and they are super clear. I can't wait!


----------



## Wiggler

I just want to know 100% if she is a girl (because of the poor veiw in the scan), but if she pops out with a willy I will be thrilled still :) I'm just going to be careful and stay away from the pink stuff and stick to neutral


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Just normal appt on Nov 1st, the scan will be 18-19 weeks which is just before christmas. That's good then, I did think it was funny because I could have just made it up, she's writing us a doctors note saying i'm pregnant to speed up my residency application lol I think i'm on to something here, I now know a way to get accepted into Sweden simpler :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Yeah, I'd like conformation :pink: also. As baby wouldn't cooperate at 20w scan. And was told :pink: at 14+4. I have bought :pink: but after spending I felt "What if?" So, now I'm holding out of Nov. 1. Would they have told you :pink: if they didn't know for sure?

Longing: Well, I'll count down to Nov. 1 with ya! :) We have a day less than 4 weeks, not my cute girly ticker. :) I can't believe you don't get any first trimester scans. You have a nice midwife then. It'll be nice to have the application process speeded up. It's crazy how Sweeden differs from the US.


----------



## Wiggler

Well both me and the scanner were looking and the veiw was pretty poor, but neither of us saw boy parts and she said they are pretty clear at this stage so it is probably a girl (they never give 100% here)

The good thing is I have a load of girl clothes here and if baby pops out as a boy my mum will bring me loads of Dylans stuff back from what my nephew has outgrown. so no worries about clothes, I will pack mainly white in the hospital bag and one cute girly thing.


----------



## Leinzlove

Great plan Wiggler! I'm set pretty good for a girl. But, I'd like Newborn and 0-3 Winter clothes as DD came in the spring. :) She also wore her newborn clothes for 3 months so most of them were thrown out. Plus, I love to buy clothes. Almost addicted and I have to stop myself.

As for the big things... I bought mostly neutral so I'm good there either way. When we planned for DD... We knew we wanted more. So thought ahead.

I'll be buying a breast pump soon. So, I've been reading reviews and trying to figure out which one I want. I've been thinking definitley electric and double.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

She was really nice :D I don't mind having just one scan, i'm not really into hospitals and medical stuff, so it's better for me this way :D She said at 20 weeks she will listen to the hb and about 25 weeks she will measure with her hands!! Sounded nice :D That's esciting we have appt's the same day Leinz :D

We are thinking of getting a doppler, when can you start to hear baby's hb and which would people recommend?

It's good when you have handme downs for both sexes, so not too much spending involved, I don't think we have any of either! Tage's mum did say she had lots of his old baby clothes from the 80's :D but she said he was such a tiny baby lots of things didn't fit!! It's so fun to imagine what we'll have and how big or small it'll be, I was fat when I was born and I had a full head of jet black hair!! and Tage was tiny and had a headfull of ginger hair :D


----------



## Wiggler

I have a Sonoline B and first heard the HB at 9+2, heard the placenta way before that though.


----------



## twokiddos

Hey ladies... just stopping in quickly to say good morning! DH is having a surgical procedure in a couple hours. Please keep him in your thoughts today (and me, as I will be a nervous wreck) I'll update everyone when we get home  Hope you all have a wonderful Friday!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Keeping you and your DH in my thoughts hun, hope it goes well :hugs: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Longing: I also had the Sonoline B. It picked up early. I'd definitley get one. I used it alot especially earlier on. :) I wonder what size your baby will be also. Probably somewhere in the middle. But definitley gorgeous.

Twokiddos: Thinking of you and yours today! Hoping for fast recovery. :hugs:

AFM: My guests are about to arrive. Zoela has had me throwing up breakfast in the mornings again. Whats up with that?


----------



## MightyMom

Leinz: I think you know that kids will find the most inopportune moments to get your attention (in the womb or out!). ;)


----------



## lch28

hey ladies.. just a quick update.. my cervix stayed the same length as last week. which is really good news! i am still on bed rest, but the doctor said everything looks great and he is very confident about my pregnancy. feel like i can relax a tiny bit.

weird thing though.. they said i dont need to get it checked again until my 28 week appointment i already have for the kidneys. do you think i should request it checked sooner? he said if i was getting ready for labor it would have shortened significantly in the past week and it didnt. i just feel like id rather know exactly whats going on


----------



## snowangel187

I think I'd mentioned before I found that I've lost all my newborn-9month clothing. It just drives me crazy that I've "lost" them as I saved everything from dd and especially the smaller clothes were in perfect condition or never worn. :growlmad: The good news tho is dd has made a friend at school (a boy) and we went to lunch today after school and his mom brought me a large bag of expensive newborn sized clothes from a friend of hers who has a 5 month old! :thumbup: I was not expecting that at all, but gladly accepted. She knows I'm on bedrest etc and I had just mentioned to her in passing I had misplaced all I had saved in smaller sizes and that I was glad I figured out now rather then when I was ready to deliver. 

I also went out and bought a few baby things since I was already out. :blush: 

Had my dr appt with the OB. Just a weight check (I gained :happydance: ) and then he gave me paperwork for the dreaded glucose test. Again. :growlmad: 

Leinz my next u/s is Oct 17 (can't remember if I told u)
Next OB appt Oct 19. Have an appt for glucose on the 11th but am going to try to go in as a walk in Monday. It's hard cause I have to get in super early as its a 3hr test and I need to pick up dd by 11 at school. 

How's everybody else? :hugs:


----------



## lch28

that was nice of her snow! i have serious ocd about losing things. i go CRAZY until i find it. more then once did i make my ex help me find things in tears.. usually it'd be right in front of my face.


----------



## twokiddos

All went well today with dh's surgery. He's a tough cookie since he's already up and doing chores around the house (even though the docs said NOT to) He's just not one to sit around. Thanks for all the good thoughts for him today!


----------



## lch28

glad hes doing well hun, i missed your first post and didnt get to give well wishes :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> that was nice of her snow! i have serious ocd about losing things. i go CRAZY until i find it. more then once did i make my ex help me find things in tears.. usually it'd be right in front of my face.

In my defense I have moved four times since she last used them. And the first move was 1800 miles. :haha: it does drive me crazy tho! My mil sent dd a dress she wore it once and we have not seen it since!! Can't for the life of me figure out what happened to it. I've looked in all the closets even behind the washer??!! I don't get it. I haven't moved since she got that so I have no excuse. :rofl:


----------



## lch28

haha its okay things always seem to dissapear. one time.. i lost like a hundred dollars. my ex was pissed.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Wow ive just been back and caught up on LOADS!! Lots of girls i see :) I dont have the internet at home right now so i pop on when im at my parents :)

I have been thinking about buying a doppler also. I am still feeling very sick and tired :( But i spoke to my dr today and hes going to get hold of the midwives for me as they still havnt called me or anything yet. He rang back and said my midwife will be the same midwife i had with my daughter and shes calling me on thursday to arrange for me to go see her and book my 12 week scan :)


----------



## Krippy

On October 15, at 7:00 pm in all time zones, families around the world will light candles in memory all of the precious babies who have been lost during pregnancy or in infancy. Too many families grieve in silence, sometimes never coming to terms with their loss.

If you or someone you know has suffered a stillbirth or infant loss due to SIDS/SUID, prematurity or other cause, we hope you will join us in this tribute to create awareness of these tragic infant deaths and provide support to those that are suffering.

Help us create a wave of light across our nation!

I am going to decorate my own candle in memory of all the little ones lost! I hope you all join in your own way. Sending you all love and peace. I love hearing all the great news and exciting stories. Sorry I haven't been around much to comment...Been a hard month.
 



Attached Files:







Awareness_Web_Header.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twokiddos

Erinsmummy said:


> Wow ive just been back and caught up on LOADS!! Lots of girls i see :) I dont have the internet at home right now so i pop on when im at my parents :)
> 
> I have been thinking about buying a doppler also. I am still feeling very sick and tired :( But i spoke to my dr today and hes going to get hold of the midwives for me as they still havnt called me or anything yet. He rang back and said my midwife will be the same midwife i had with my daughter and shes calling me on thursday to arrange for me to go see her and book my 12 week scan :)

I, too, purchased the Sonoline B doppler and I seriously consider(ed) it the BEST purchase of my life!!!! Unfortunately, we all here know how it feels to be pregnant after a loss and this seriously saved me a ton of trips to the OB and stress. I was able to find baby using this doppler around 9 week possibly 10 and have found baby every day since. It's super sensitive for a home doppler. It was so reassuring during the first trimester and second trimester (until I could feel him kicking) to know all was going well in there. I didn't want any surprises at an OB appointment. And for $50, I felt like it was well worth the $$. Good luck to you!!!!



Krippy said:


> On October 15, at 7:00 pm in all time zones, families around the world will light candles in memory all of the precious babies who have been lost during pregnancy or in infancy. Too many families grieve in silence, sometimes never coming to terms with their loss.
> 
> If you or someone you know has suffered a stillbirth or infant loss due to SIDS/SUID, prematurity or other cause, we hope you will join us in this tribute to create awareness of these tragic infant deaths and provide support to those that are suffering.
> 
> Help us create a wave of light across our nation!
> 
> I am going to decorate my own candle in memory of all the little ones lost! I hope you all join in your own way. Sending you all love and peace. I love hearing all the great news and exciting stories. Sorry I haven't been around much to comment...Been a hard month.

I will definitely be doing this. What a wonderful idea. My due date for the baby we lost is this Saturday (October 13th) I wasn't sure how I was going to recognize this day appropriately but now I do  I'll be lighting my candle on the 13th for my little baby as well as all the other special souls. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm so happy to hear that your cervix hasn't changed. Just keep to bed rest. This time is different and wonderful. :)

Snow: I wouldn't be happy if I lost clothes. But, during moves and transitions... its not hard for something to become lost or misplaced.

Krippy: I lit one last year on Oct. 15, and I'll continue to do so this year and forever. Saturday was Lil Dragon's EDD and I took a few baskets to the hospital and released balloons that evening. It was a harder day than I expected and I couldn't keep the tears at bay. 

I'm sorry for your loss, Krippy. I couldn't imagine the month you've had. I am so happy that your rainbow is nearly here. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

It's sort of sad time for us due in October but suffering losses. You're all in my thoughts :hugs:

21 weeks today here! I went to the consultant today & I'm to continue with the treatment until 38 weeks for now. 
I'd like to share my bump pic with you all. First one in this group I think. Sorry about the size :blush:

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/77564D6B-9459-40B2-ACD8-0B159564AA6F-368-0000001E555EBD97.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump pic :cloud9: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Great bump pic, had my 13 wk scan today all looks perfect we're chuffed to bits. Xxxx


----------



## happyface82

Love the bump!!!!! :cloud9:

That's great news Cheryl!! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent news Cheryl!!!


----------



## lch28

lovely bump

great cheryl! so happy

i had a scare last night. i got up and felt a gush of fluid come out. I went to L&D and it wasn't my waters. just a lot of discharge from a yeast infection gross. i hate them


----------



## too_scared

Such wonderful news Cheryl! :happydance: 

Beautiful bump Madrid :)


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> lovely bump
> 
> great cheryl! so happy
> 
> i had a scare last night. i got up and felt a gush of fluid come out. I went to L&D and it wasn't my waters. just a lot of discharge from a yeast infection gross. i hate them

They suck, but better to be yeast infection then your waters. :thumbup:


Today was a really rough day. 3hr glucose test again. They did some other blood work too. They were late starting my test so I had to leave in between blood draws and pick up dd from school early then bring her back for my last blood draw. Then got home and got lunch for us and I started going down hill quick. I was sweaty and shaky and felt as tho I was going to pass out. Was going to call dh to have him come home but he was in meetings. :cry: the sweaty/shakey feeling passed after a lil while but have been sick all day.


----------



## lch28

aww snow sorry for the rough day..

i never got glucose testing with sophia .. i never made it that far. if i am correct it is done at 26 weeks , a 1 hour test, and if results come back bad they do a 3 hour? sorry you had a rough day hun.. i am semi hypoglycemic and totally sympathize with the shaky/sweaty feeling. one time i had not eaten enough and was in the sun all day at my ex's friends lake house, i passed out on the dock and my ex found me 10 minutes later. not a good day


----------



## snowangel187

I think the norm for testing is 28 weeks but I've heard varied times. I think they first did mine at 14 weeks. You're right 1 hour first. Then 3 hr if you fail (which I did both) then again today the three hour test. I don't get why I've had to do it again. I've failed them all. I follow the diet. (for the most part) :haha: I'm assuming it is to see if I need to be more strict. 

Oh. Btw ladies. Those who haven't taken the glucose test. My friend's dad is an OB and she was able to eat jellybeans instead of drink the nasty glucose drink!! One of her friend at York peppermint patties. Apparently there is a study that was done at St Johns in Detroit. Google jellybean glucose test and maybe y'all will be lucky enough to convince ur dr u can do it that way rather then the nasty drink. Unfortunately she told me after I drank the drink. I'm definitely eating candy next time. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid: Love your bump! Gorgeous! :yipee:

Cheryl: Yay, I'm so happy to hear your appt. went perfect. This bean is forever. Now I can't wait to find out what you are having. Do you have any suspicions? Have you told everyone your good news?

Ich: I'm sorry for your scare. It's best its not your waters and you can treat your yeast infection. I've never had one and don't want one, either. How are things going with your Mom and bedrest?

Snow: 3hr glucose test twice. That doesn't seem right to me. I don't mind drinking the gooo but I hate having to stick around the hospital for an hour. I wasn't GD with DD and I hope I'm not this time either. However, my sister was with her DD but not her DS. I hope you feel better soon. I'm glad this long day is over.


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: ladies!

Need to catch up, but it's gonna be brief 'cos it's past midnight and work tomorrow :9
I am so exhausted lately

*Madrid*: You look beautiful!!! I am so jealous of your bump!!! I hardly look that beautiful at 20 weeks :p

*Ich*: Glad you got some good news from doc... stay strong and enjoy bedrest as much as you can

*Krippy*: :hugs: My due date for my angel is coming up soon! I think this month is gonna be crazy- I've been moody myself and now I know why.... I pray for strength for all going thru this!!

*Cheryl*: :hugs: Great news hun!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone else....You all stay healthy and strong...I hope to be back tomorrow to finish catching up!

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I have my glucose test next month I think, I don't have to drink the nasty glucose drink though, I just have to chug down a bottle of yummy lucozade :D It's not routine over here, I am just having it cos I am a fatty :haha:


----------



## sevilla24

When I had the glucose drink, they gave it to me at my 24 week appointment to take home. That way, I could drink it at home an hour before my 28 week appointment... no need to sit around and wait at the hospital!!! Maybe that is an option for others as well?? I would hate to deal with the three hour test... UGH Snowangel, you have to do it more than once!?!?! YUCK. I'm thinking the candy idea is TOTALLY the way to go... I would love for someone to prescribe me to eat candy :lolly:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies xxx

Leinzlove can u add my appointments my 16 wk midwife appointment is 25th oct.. And scan on the 27th nov. 
I'm thinking girl but who know I will find out on the 27th nov my gender scan..xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Wiggler I was just thinking I don't think we get glucose test here unless there is a reason x

Snow hope your feeling better today x

Cheryl can't wait to hear what you're having x 

I've got another scan at 28 weeks on 30th nov I'm really looking forward to that x


----------



## Mrskg

Cheryl I'm thinking :pink: too looking at your scan pic xxx


----------



## happyface82

Wiggler said:


> I have my glucose test next month I think, I don't have to drink the nasty glucose drink though, I just have to chug down a bottle of yummy lucozade :D It's not routine over here, I am just having it cos I am a fatty :haha:

I have mine in November too but was told that I will have lucozade as well :winkwink:


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> When I had the glucose drink, they gave it to me at my 24 week appointment to take home. That way, I could drink it at home an hour before my 28 week appointment... no need to sit around and wait at the hospital!!! Maybe that is an option for others as well?? I would hate to deal with the three hour test... UGH Snowangel, you have to do it more than once!?!?! YUCK. I'm thinking the candy idea is TOTALLY the way to go... I would love for someone to prescribe me to eat candy :lolly:

They draw my blood before giving me the drink so they know what my sugar is at fasting. :shrug: and all the draws are timed for one, two and three hours after I finish the drink.


----------



## lch28

they do mine the same day as my appointment becaues the lab is right next door. so i go to the lab, get the drink. drink the drink in the wiating room and go get the blood done after my appointment. pretty logical =]

cheryl cant wait to find out the gender!!

afm my little man constantly kicks my cervix over and over again! ooh and when i eat ice cream he moves like crazy. totally gives me an awesome excuse to eat it.


----------



## happyface82

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow. Will update once I'm back! :flower:


----------



## lch28

yay! cant wait for your update hun.

leinz u can add october 18th ob appt for me. i think im goign to be going every 2 weeks now


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, I'll be updating... your appointments. Cheryl: I'll throw in a gender guess later. But, this thread loves :pink:! :) 

With my glucose test. I have to wait around the lab for an hour. :sad1: I was told to fast for 2 hours. I go on Oct. 23, I did have a choice to schedule between 26-27 weeks. I put it off for as long as I could.

My next OB appt. is Oct. 30, then I go every 2 weeks! But, more exciting I'm having that long awaited, much longed for 3D/4D scan on Nov. 1! Just 3 weeks! And I enter the third trimester in 10 days!

I really wonder if I'm going to stay team :pink:! I know I'm a nut, but I really think I could still be team :blue:! :)


----------



## lch28

i was told to eat a protein breakfast, no fasting :shrug: lol leinz! my little guys head rounded out a lot more in my 20 week scan. ill post it one of these days when i feel like having a 10 hour battle with my scanner


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, seriously right? Tech's have been wrong at 20 weeks. My prediction was 14w4d, but I measured 13w6d. Zoela was the size of a lemon and its only a prediction. So, maybe I'm :blue:!

It took her a good 10 minutes to say girl. Was it because she didn't see any boy bits? Or because she wanted to be sure? Either way... I want conformation! haha!


----------



## lch28

lol id totally want confirmation too and yes they have def been wrong.. most times are wrong with girls. its hard to be wrong with a boy!


----------



## Leinzlove

I just can't believe just 14w4d to go... That seems like sooooon! Wow! We are all getting far along in here. :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## lch28

i knoww!! i get my stitch out at 36-37 weeks, will ask for a def date next week.. wondering if ill be one of the IC ladies to go into labor straight away or end up induced at 41 weeks!!


----------



## Leinzlove

If you go right away... Who knows we may have our babies the same day! :) I really think I'll go the distance this time.

DD was induced at 39w2d... I came down with HBP at 34 weeks. Sure hope that doesn't happen again. It's no fun going to the Dr. for NST's every other day!


----------



## lch28

aww im sure not hun.. if i get it out at 36 weeks like previously discussed that will be on jan 18!! two days before your EDD


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, hun. :) But always remember as close to 40 as possible is always best!


----------



## happyface82

I'm back! All went well! 

When we got there, we were waiting for the elevator and a very very angry woman went baby, with a newborn baby, who started screaming that this is a horrible place to give birth to and don't go here bla bla bla. OH wasn't impressed. He lost his colour Luckily all went really well once we were upstairs and he is now a lot calmer! 

They saw me very soon, I was impressed actually, baby was so lazy!! K was going crazy at her 12 week scan. This one noooooo, wouldn't even move! And was in the wrong position. So we were asked to go drink more water and walk around some. While were out I realised how sensitive I've become now that I'm pregnant. A woman walked out of the room in tears OH looked at me and was like? What? Did she lose the baby? I actually cried for her 

Anyway, we were seen again about 50 min later, baby was still not in a great position, still lazy as ever lol but the sonographer managed to get everything she wanted. So at 12 weeks and 6 days (EDD is 19.04.2013) CRL was 70.2 and NT was 1.6mm. This is good right? I was just looking at K's results and her NT was only 1.1mm. Waiting for the bloods now, but they won't be done till about 10 days. 

Also, booked my next scan! Its Nov 29th so that's when we'll be finding out the sex!! We both think its a boy, what a surprise it will be if they say girl! Makes me sad and happy to have the scan on that day, its my grand-mothers birthday who passed a few months ago. Its funny as I was hoping we would conceive 1st cycle as we were staying at her and my grandfathers family home and I thought it would be special since her passing was so recent. Silly but true!

Anyway, enough with the ramble, here is a pic:
 



Attached Files:







20121011_123350.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Longing2bAMum

What a beautifully perfect looking baby you have there :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw gorgeous Hun. Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

congrats happyface xxx


----------



## lch28

congrats hun!


----------



## twokiddos

Congrats happyface!!!! What a beautiful picture!


----------



## snowangel187

Ugh. DD has this fascination with bugs and stuff. Two days ago she brought home a pocket full of snails. :dohh: today I get her home and her whole hand is purple. I asked her what it was and she replied I picked up a worm and it just won't wash off. So obviously I'm dealing with some sort of allergic reaction. :cry: so far no swelling. Off to the pediatrician.


----------



## Leinzlove

Happyface: Yay!!! Beautiful baby! You just may find out team :blue: next month. :) Love the scan picture! 

Snow: That's awful. I hope its figured out and it heals fast. :hugs:

AFM: DD got a new giraffe carseat and I'm loving my new bra. Family outing day and I'm going to eat something delicious and I'm going shopping at ToysRus! :happydance:

I will update this thread with dates soon... And also catch up with your posts and journals. I'm sorry its taken me so long.


----------



## lch28

snow hope everything got figured out at the dr..

leinz enjoy your day hun sounds fun!

heres my 21+6 bump. please excuse the mess in the backgroud :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sevilla24

Awwwwww love the bump lch!!!


----------



## lch28

thanks! omg sevilla! your 35 weeks!


----------



## snowangel187

Apparently it's a venom from a millipede? We are guessing. It's kind of like a skunk sprays as a defense. DD playing with it and set it off. The discoloration on her skin was the best case scenario as she could have been blinded if it got in her eyes. Dr Said to watch it, but doesn't think it'll be much of an issue since its not itching or hurting now. So we are going to apply neosporin and watch it. :shrug: 

Also going to chat with the school since she is only there 3 hours a day and this is the third time I know of she's played with some insect or bug. I'm a little peeved they haven't paid more attention considering her only allergy is listed as insect bites!!! :growlmad:


----------



## seaweed eater

Snow, how scary! Insect allergies run in my family and I would be mad if the school weren't on top of that, as well. I'm glad she is ok!

I'm loving all of the scan and bump pics :happydance: such an exciting time! So happy that many of you are into second and third tri now. IMO pregnancy just kept getting better...well maybe until 38 weeks or so, then it got worse. :wacko: I hope you are all feeling well!

Oh and happy week milestone to the Thursday girls :flower: it's funny that we are on Mondays now after being Thursdays for so long!

We are doing well here, just took Munchkin out for his first walk in the wrap. It was fun! I like baby wearing, although I was scared I would trip or something. I haven't been falling asleep right away despite being exhausted, so I figured it was time to get a little exercise. I actually found it energizing, but Munchkin is out like a light right now :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

seaweed eater said:


> Snow, how scary! Insect allergies run in my family and I would be mad if the school weren't on top of that, as well. I'm glad she is ok!
> 
> I'm loving all of the scan and bump pics :happydance: such an exciting time! So happy that many of you are into second and third tri now. IMO pregnancy just kept getting better...well maybe until 38 weeks or so, then it got worse. :wacko: I hope you are all feeling well!
> 
> Oh and happy week milestone to the Thursday girls :flower: it's funny that we are on Mondays now after being Thursdays for so long!
> 
> We are doing well here, just took Munchkin out for his first walk in the wrap. It was fun! I like baby wearing, although I was scared I would trip or something. I haven't been falling asleep right away despite being exhausted, so I figured it was time to get a little exercise. I actually found it energizing, but Munchkin is out like a light right now :haha:



My friend was carrying her daughter and tripped over a rock her dog left on the porch and she landed purposely in such a way as to not hurt the baby, but broke her foot. :dohh: I never "wore" dd, but am interested in trying with this baby. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

glad you had a nice walk hun !!

snow is a millipede a centipede?? the pre school should def be on top of that


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I love the bump! Just Beautiful! Happy 22 weeks! :yipee:

Sevilla: Wow! Just 5 weeks to go! Your students are going to miss you. How long will you be on leave? So exciting! :yipee:

Snow: I'm so glad DD is okay. However, I don't understand why they aren't making sure she's not playing with insects. :hugs:

S: Awww... sounds exciting. You have the new Mom adredaline rush. :) I had that myself. It's good to exercize. You'll feel better and it'll speed up your healing. :) Have you scheduled your 4-6 week post partum visit? I had mine 4 weeks after DD... I still found that BD hurt for 3 months after I had her. I'm trying more kegels this time to help, but I don't like doing them.

I love babywearing! :) I did it with DD. You won't fall... However, that was a fear for me also.


----------



## Wiggler

I loooove babywearing, I still wear my daughter and will do until it gets too uncomfy, my crappy pelvis means I can't push the pushchair at the moment anyways so its really handy :) 

I can;t wait to wear a newborn again, they are sooo snuggly and unlike my cheeky little lady they don;t pull my hair :rofl: x x x


----------



## Tawn

Seaweed Eater, I am so happy that you and munchkin are settling in well and you seem to be handling motherhood absolutely brilliantly!

Leinz, glad that your 4D scan is coming up soon! I think for sure you are team pink though, Zoela is too cute a name to not be able to use it this time around! :haha:

Snowangel, I hope you tear the preschool a new one! Their job is to protect your DD while she is in their care and especially with allergies they should be EXTRA diligent!

Happyface, beautiful pic! So happy your scan went perfectly! 

AFM, I had my scan yesterday as well and it went beautifully! Like happyface, the woman who went in before me came out sobbing and was whisked away and I just felt so awful for her :cry: So then I was even MORE nervous for mine but bubs is measuring perfect, NT measurements were 1.012, heartbeat 165, everything was great! I couldn't see the screen very well, but hubs was right in front of it and got to watch the whole thing, lucky duck! Anywho, here is our bubs... any guesses from the nub/skull? We will find out for certain Dec 7th so I can tell you whether you were right or not!

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/12Weeks.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn, beautiful, beautiful baby! Gorgeous! I'm so happy you made it past a scary appointment. I was so scared when I went in. I was crying before I entered the Dr. office. 

I'm guessing :blue: for you! :)


----------



## snowangel187

Well dropped dd off at preschool and had a chat about the insect incident. Apparently they've been telling her and others not to play with bugs etc. so I just reiterated that she has an allergy and I brought her to the dr and really we are lucky that the reaction was minimal so please keep a closer eye. I am definitely irritated but am more worried about the possibility of a poisonous snake or some other dangerous spider etc. anyways end result they'll keep a closer eye on her and told her if she can't leave "bugs" alone she'll have to stay inside during recess. I think dd was embarrassed enough with me talking to the teacher maybe she'll leave things alone. 


Today I'm going to sneak off to a consignment shop to see what they have for babies. I've also been feeling pretty sick lately and was talking to mil about it and she said he thought it was probably self induced. Which actually makes sense. I'm so stressed/overwhelmed with bed rest, dd acting out, housework is piling up, dh is working on opening a store and I have little to no help. Then I've been trying to get a solid list of what's left to do and get before baby. Then I'm freaking out about my stomach I don't feel like I'm getting any bigger and it's making me think negative things about baby's growth. :cry: I am trying to calm myself and take it one day at a time. I have an ultrasound Wednesday so am hoping they'll give me good news on her growth and explain to me where tho baby is hiding. :shrug: 

Anyways that's my vent for the day.


----------



## twokiddos

Good morning ladies!!!

I've been thinking long and hard about posting what's been on my mind lately because I don't want to bring anyone down or cause any ill feelings. However, I know you ladies are the only people who will understand exactly what I'm feeling and going through and I really just need to get it off my chest... sorry, I have a feeling this will be a long rambling post. Bare with me....

So tomorrow (Oct 13th) would have been my angel's EDD. I have so many mixed feelings about this. Sadness, anger, thankfulness; to name a few. I know I should look on the brighter side of all this and be thankful that I was able to get pregnant so quickly after our loss and that the baby is healthy so far but I just feel so guilty for feeling anything but sadness for our little angel that I'll never know or meet. At the same time, I feel so angry with my body and the mmc that we discovered back in March because I remained pregnant for an additional 3 weeks after the baby died before a routine ultrasound showed us what was really going on. What a cruel joke! And the result of the mmc experience has ruined this pregnancy for me. I've been terrified something will go wrong this entire pregnancy which has made it really hard to enjoy this miracle. 

I find it hard to talk with anyone about all these emotions. My mother is just so "get over it" that I can't talk to her. A couple weeks after the mmc, she actually told me she thought I needed professional help because I was still crying about the miscarriage!!! I was infuriated! I have great friends who were supportive during the mmc but who don't or can't understand how I'm feeling now. They just think all is better now that I'm pregnant again. And then there's my husband's family who didn't even call me after the mmc to say "We're sorry for your loss". So, I can't rely on them for any kind of support now. And my poor husband has so much work stress that he's been too busy to have a real sit down, cry-it-out, talk about how I'm feeling. He knows I'm sad and why but really can't or doesn't know how to deal with it. I can't blame him for that... heck, I don't know how to deal with myself. 

So, with all that said... I'm having trouble processing how to mourn my angel's EDD tomorrow. I've been crying at the most random times all week long just thinking about tomorrow and what could have been. I'd really like to just stay in bed all day and not do anything. (when I get sad, I tend to want to be by myself in a quiet, cozy room so I can "process" my thoughts) But the boys have a horse show in the morning and I think we're going apple picking in the afternoon. I don't want tomorrow to just be another day though. But I don't want my kids to have to relive this traumatic experience either. So maybe something I do on my own or just me and hubby. What are some things you ladies have done to celebrate/mourn your angel's EDD? 

Thanks for "listening" to my ramblings and I hope you're all having a better a wonderful morning!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Tawn, I say girl!

L, thanks for the reminder, I need to schedule that. :) My doctor does it at 6 weeks. I haven't even looked down there yet...I don't really want to know! Maybe at 4 weeks.

Snow, I hope your u/s is reassuring! I am sure baby is growing fine. It's impossible to tell from how big the bump looks. :hugs: Sounds like a challenging time for you, for sure. I hope you feel better soon.

Twokiddos, lots of :hugs: :hugs: to you. Be kind to yourself. It is ok for this to be really hard. :cry:


----------



## lch28

twokiddos, aw hunny, EDD is a really hard day. For Sophia we went to the cemetery with a bunch of pink balloons. We attached notes to them and pictures of me and my fiancee (Ex now) and sent them up to her. Then we went for lunch and for a walk in a park nearby. It was a very hard day, and Sophia's birthday is February 28th, and I am due February 15th. I really have mixed emotions about that . Allow yourself to feel whatever you want hun


----------



## happyface82

Tawn I say boy! Precious pic! :cloud9:

Twokiddos - I'm not sure what to say to you other than this is YOUR grief and only you know how to feel about it and how you want to spend the day. I'm sorry that your mum doesn't get it, I've never been through it but my guess is only people who have can really 'get' it. I hope you felt some relief in sharing your feelings on here, this is what this place is for. 

I'm sorry I can't help any more. Big big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm glad you brought it up to DD's teacher! I hope it makes DD not want to play with insects at all. :) Also I hope you find some great baby buys today. Your MIL is probably right. Just breathe hun, everythings going to be ok. :hugs:

Twokiddos: Wow, reading your vent... was like reading mine last week. I felt all of the same and I just ended up pushing through the day. I let myself feel what I wanted. DH and DD put up with me. I was short tempered and I cried alot. But, I felt so relieved getting through my EDD. Its definitley ok to feel the way you do... As I felt the exact same. I took it harder than I had thought. I took gift baskets to the hospital... just a stuffed animal and candle. I also released balloons.

S: I was just being curious. I definitley wouldn't be looking down there yet either. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Two digit days to go... 99! Eeeek! :)

Here is my TTC post in my journal 4 hours before I got my BFP! :)

Yesterday, things got interesting when I started smelling things. I thought I smelled crap, so I changed DD's diaper and it wasn't even wet. Then later I layed down to watch TV and I smelled dog on my loveseat. HUH? Both times DH said he didn't smell a thing. 

Then last night, DH asked me why I didn't ask him if he thought I was pg. I said "I didn't want to know the answer. He said I feel like you are but not as strongly as I did about little dragon.

I woke up twice in the middle of the night to go last night. And three times the night before, that I wrote off as to much to drink before bed, possibly.


----------



## lch28

aww leinz i love to read that post! lol. i remember you were soo sure i was going to get a bfp. i may have broke some sort of record for bding that month..


----------



## twokiddos

Thank you ladies for all the kind words and support! Today has been a fun family day. It started with my boys' horse show and then we went apple picking at the orchard. I've had a couple "moments" but nothing too bad. Woke up to pee this morning around 4:30am to this baby wiggling and kicking around and made me so thankful to be where I am as opposed to where I was on March 9th. I couldn't even fall back to sleep!


----------



## sevilla24

Just looked at the front page... looks like quite a few appointments this week :thumbup: Hope all goes well ladies!!! I will be going for my 36 week appointment, UNREAL!!! :wacko: This means I now go every week... and for a second pregnancy, working mom, scheduling is getting tricky!!!! DD came 3 weeks early, which would be only a week away... EEEEEEK!!! But I have a feeling this one is going to camp out a bit longer :shrug: Which is fine... because we STILL HAVE NO NAME PICKED OUT :( yikes.

Hope you all had a great weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Hi Leinz...Can you update the front page for me? I have an ultrasound on Tuesday morning! Thanks hun!

I can't believe all of our pregnancies are moving so fast. Sevilla...You are next. Can't wait to see pics of your LO! Sometimes a name comes to you when you meet the babe...don't worry! :)

I had a dream last night that I had a little boy but it was weird bc he had body hair. It was sooooo strange.


----------



## lch28

im feeling pretty down today. The hopsital i delivered sophia at has a walk to remember memorial thing every october. and i cant go =[


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> im feeling pretty down today. The hopsital i delivered sophia at has a walk to remember memorial thing every october. and i cant go =[

:hugs: you and baby boy can go next year. <3


----------



## snowangel187

Sevilla do you have a list of name ideas we can help with or anything? :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: Eeek! I can't wait to hear your birth story and see pictures... Won't be long at all. :) I think your baby will hold off a bit longer, also. :) I'm sure you'll find the perfect name. 

Krippy: Yay for ultrasound. I love dreaming about baby! I've had 2 boy baby dreams... but having girl. :) Yay, hun for single digit weeks to go. You are moving right a long nicely.:)

Ich: I'm sorry you can't go. But, its worth it... Soon you'll be holding your sweeeeet rainbow. :hugs:

SnowAngel: I hope you are feeling better. I think you are going to make it to Dec. 26! Baby's stomach is catching up... And you are still pregnant!:yipee:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm both nervous and excited for my ultrasound on Wednesday. Praying she's kept up or maybe gotten chunkier. :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, Sevilla! Your LO could be here so soon if she comes early like her sister! :happydance: Soooo excited for you!! I'm sure a name will come to you, since you know in the back of your mind that you need to think of one. You guys will settle on something.

Lch :hugs: I'm sorry you can't go this year. Can you do something special to remember Sophia at home at the same time as the walk?

Krippy, yay for ultrasound! :yipee: I can't wait to see your LO. Not long to go now! Munchkin kind of has body hair...not really, but he has some fuzz on his back and arms. So it could happen!


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel187 said:


> Sevilla do you have a list of name ideas we can help with or anything? :shrug:

This is the problem... we don't even have a list we have agreed upon!!! By this point with DD we had a list of 5 solid names we wanted to choose from, and I secretly had already chosen which one of the 5 I wanted. You'd think I could just go back to the original list, but we either aren't thrilled by them, or they clash with DD's name. I am being a bit psycho... DD's name is Molly... and so I don't want another "M" name (because what if we have a 3rd and I don't want another "M" name, will that child be left out??) and I don't want it to end in the "ee" sound because it's too rhyme-y with Molly. My mother thinks I am nuts for all of these name requirements :wacko: haha :haha: We have thrown a few around that we like, but nothing we LOVE. With DD, I was in LOVE with that name and still am. I just feel like I am going to have to settle :shrug: I don't know why I am putting so much pressure on it!!!! Ugggggh.

lch - I think Snow's idea was BRILLIANT that next year you will be able to participate WITH your little guy... let that thought keep you positive :hugs:

Leinz - YAY for double digits!!! Do you think second pregnancies go by quicker than the first??? I am feeling this one just flew by in the blink of an eye. Now I am in panic mode... get the car seat in, settle on a name, pack the hospital bag (or at least make a list) etc etc etc AHHHHHHH :wacko:


----------



## Krippy

Yes especially with my husbands genes it can! It was just really strange in the dream...gotta love pregnancy dreams! I am excited to see bubs again too. I hope we have a good sonographer...the last one was not very friendly and was silent the whole time, she really made me uncomfortable. I hope the one on Tuesday will be a little more social so that I don't go crazy in the room!

How is your little man doing? I love the pics on facebook. He is absolutely adorable and precious. I just want to snuggle him and kiss him.


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Sevilla do you have a list of name ideas we can help with or anything? :shrug:
> 
> This is the problem... we don't even have a list we have agreed upon!!! By this point with DD we had a list of 5 solid names we wanted to choose from, and I secretly had already chosen which one of the 5 I wanted. You'd think I could just go back to the original list, but we either aren't thrilled by them, or they clash with DD's name. I am being a bit psycho... DD's name is Molly... and so I don't want another "M" name (because what if we have a 3rd and I don't want another "M" name, will that child be left out??) and I don't want it to end in the "ee" sound because it's too rhyme-y with Molly. My mother thinks I am nuts for all of these name requirements :wacko: haha :haha: We have thrown a few around that we like, but nothing we LOVE. With DD, I was in LOVE with that name and still am. I just feel like I am going to have to settle :shrug: I don't know why I am putting so much pressure on it!!!! Ugggggh.
> 
> lch - I think Snow's idea was BRILLIANT that next year you will be able to participate WITH your little guy... let that thought keep you positive :hugs:
> 
> Leinz - YAY for double digits!!! Do you think second pregnancies go by quicker than the first??? I am feeling this one just flew by in the blink of an eye. Now I am in panic mode... get the car seat in, settle on a name, pack the hospital bag (or at least make a list) etc etc etc AHHHHHHH :wacko:Click to expand...


I'll give you a few suggestions, maybe it'll help. :thumbup:

Eden
Kira
Reese
Jayla
Alyssa
Aniyah
Eliana
Charlotte
Ava
Abigail
Amelia
Juliet
Harper
Savannah
Amaya
Noelle
Juliana
Jaysa
Luciana

Let me know if there's any you like or what "types" you like and I'll try to think of more for you. Really being on bedrest I have nothing better to do. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: Whatever you name her... It'll be perfect! :) Wow, I can't believe you haven't packed a bag yet. You may want to do that and some nesting. It may give you time to think. :)

No, I don't think this pregnancy has went fast for me at all. It's been so hard. Getting through that first trimester that seemed to drag badly. However, this second trimester has been nice and its started to go fast. Now that I'm enjoying all of baby's movements and just treasuring all these last moments where we are connected like this. I've also been worried about premature labor because of my periodontal disease. So, its nice that I've atleast passed the day of viability. This pregnancy has been wonderfully uncomplicated but worrisome.

I also don't think others (friends, family) are as excited as they were about DD. They don't call to talk just about the pregnancy. They don't ask when my next appt. is. And DH is also excited, kisses my belly. But he's more like... "She'll be here soon." Ofcourse, they don't talk about labor or parenting, or how much sleep I won't get etc. So there is a plus side. And ofcourse, I'm very excited! I count the days! :)

Krippy: I have loads and loads of dreams. They are wonderful for the most part. :) Wouldn't it be something if you dreamed boy and it came true? Do you have any intuition on what you are having? They say that a Mom's intuition is right 70% of the time on gender. And its wrong mostly if you desire one gender over the other.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies =] i started a scrap book for her. had been meaning to buy one but didnt get around to it, my brother went and bought a scrap book and some craft things, and take out chinese!! me and my little man will go next year yay! 

i had 1 dream of girl and the rest were boy. I also KNEW it was a boy ever since i got pregnant. once i hit 8 weeks and no MS... i just knew. I was right! I didnt prefer any gender though . either is fine with me =]

my dad is going to buy me a crib :happydance: im a bit reluctant to get it yet =\ i bought one baby outfit so far. i may wait till 28 weeks. i already picked it out!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Krippy <3 I love that kid so much! :cloud9: He is doing great...Fri and Sat I think he hit a growth spurt, he was feeding every hour around the clock for two days straight -- and then last night he slept for 4+4 hours! :happydance: He had never slept 4 hours even once! So needless to say I am feeling pretty awesome today :haha:


----------



## nesSAH

Hi ladies! Glad everyone is well :)

Sorry, been MIA... this MS just won't let me be, I'd say it's back to being worse the past few days.

Anyways, I am curious about your pregnancy dreams... I hardly dream and I really have not dreamt about baby yet-LOL! I guess it's really a :yellow: bean.

LO has been really kicking a lot, esp. after I eat and throughout the night


----------



## Wiggler

Hi everyone! How are you all?

I'm good, tired though, I'm not sleeping well but I don't mind. Got physio next week so hopefully can get some crutches! :D x x x


----------



## snowangel187

seaweed eater said:


> Thanks Krippy <3 I love that kid so much! :cloud9: He is doing great...Fri and Sat I think he hit a growth spurt, he was feeding every hour around the clock for two days straight -- and then last night he slept for 4+4 hours! :happydance: He had never slept 4 hours even once! So needless to say I am feeling pretty awesome today :haha:

I remember how exhausting those growth spurts are if you're nursing. It's like you have a constant boob attachment. :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Had a horrid day yesterday, had a bit of brown spotting in the morning, so OH came home from work and I began playing phone chase first with the MWs, then with Labour ward. I have been told to rest and I have to go in if it happens again because its happened 4-5 times now :(


----------



## lch28

oh wiggler so sorry hun.. i hope all is well! keep your feet up mama..

i do think you should ask to be seen though.. just to make sure cervix is closed etc..


----------



## snowangel187

Ultrasound went great ladies!! Baby weighs 2lbs 9oz. She grew from 24% up to 31%. They are so happy with her improvement I've been discharged from the perinatologists care.. :happydance: So providing nothing else happens I won't have to go back to see them!! :thumbup: Leinz my follow up with the ob got moved to Monday. And I'm hoping then I'll get some passes to get off of bed rest somewhat.. :haha: 

Bump pic 29weeks
 



Attached Files:







29weeks.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twokiddos

MightyMom said:


> I have an appointment on Thursday. I've been spotting so I'm nervous again. I don't think I will be able to relax ever with this pregnancy. Every time I sort of relax, something throws me for a loop and I'm worked up again!

I totally understand what you mean about not being able to relax during this pregnancy. I'm a chronic TP checker and am scared to death to see any color on the paper. Good luck at your appointment! I have my appointment tomorrow as well. 



Wiggler said:


> Had a horrid day yesterday, had a bit of brown spotting in the morning, so OH came home from work and I began playing phone chase first with the MWs, then with Labour ward. I have been told to rest and I have to go in if it happens again because its happened 4-5 times now :(

So sorry to hear about the spotting Wiggler! I would probably just go in for a check to make sure everything's ok in there. Good luck and keep us posted! Sending you a big :hugs:



snowangel187 said:


> Ultrasound went great ladies!! Baby weighs 2lbs 9oz. She grew from 24% up to 31%. They are so happy with her improvement I've been discharged from the perinatologists care.. :happydance: So providing nothing else happens I won't have to go back to see them!! :thumbup: Leinz my follow up with the ob got moved to Monday. And I'm hoping then I'll get some passes to get off of bed rest somewhat.. :haha:
> 
> Bump pic 29weeks

LOVE the bump pic! :happydance: for baby's growth! That's great news! You must be so happy,


----------



## lch28

aww snow thats amazing news!


----------



## happyface82

Oh Wiggler I'm sorry for the spotting. I hope it stops there so you don't have to worry any more! :hugs:

Snow this is fantastic news!!!!! :happydance: And love the bump pic!!! :cloud9:


----------



## sevilla24

HOOORAY SNOW!!! Was sooooo hoping you'd get great news about baby's growth :) YAY!!


----------



## lch28

snow i love your bump too! so cute. hope you can get some restrictions off bed rest. i wish i could darn it!


----------



## snowangel187

So remember how I told y'all I was missing a TON of baby clothes. Like from newborn to 9 months?? Well I found a tote this morning. Dh had moved it into a closet in the spare bedroom. I just happened to open it as I was searching for something else I was missing. :rofl: and in that tote was also my expensive diaper bag that I had never used with dd and thought was missing. :happydance: The only "bad" part is I already bought a ton of clothes to replace what I had lost and just two days ago took off the tags and washed. :rofl: oh well, I wanted the baby to have her own clothes anyways!! Maybe not as many as she has tho. :blush:

And in not so happy news. DD woke up coughing and congested sounding so I told her she had to stay home from preschool. She threw a big crying fit cause she loves school so I considered sending her if it cleared up some. But it really peeves me when somebody sends their sick kid to school or to the church nursery. So I had to tell her school was cancelled :haha: so she's gonna lay low and hopefully feel better tomorrow. I can't risk it getting worse or me getting it.


----------



## lch28

hahha snow glad you found our clothes!! good call saying schools been canceled! :haha:


----------



## lch28

alright well now im really worried.. I was at my regular doc yesterday becuase my ear was hurting (not an infection just fluid) and my blood pressure was sort of high, 120/90.. so i called my OB and he said its not that high and you cant go by one reading, but to keep an eye out for head aches/vision changes etc.. 

so today im at cvs and just had to check it of course.. it was 134/84! wtf??? so my mom goes and checks hers and hers is 149/79.. she thinks its not accurate and i shouldnt be worried because hers is always normal (so is mine) 

but i am.. lol.. i mean i dont wanan call my doc on the weekend and b like OMG ! I WENT TO CVS AND MY BLOOD PRESSURES HIGH!


----------



## twokiddos

Woot woot!!!!! Happy V Day to me!!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> alright well now im really worried.. I was at my regular doc yesterday becuase my ear was hurting (not an infection just fluid) and my blood pressure was sort of high, 120/90.. so i called my OB and he said its not that high and you cant go by one reading, but to keep an eye out for head aches/vision changes etc..
> 
> so today im at cvs and just had to check it of course.. it was 134/84! wtf??? so my mom goes and checks hers and hers is 149/79.. she thinks its not accurate and i shouldnt be worried because hers is always normal (so is mine)
> 
> but i am.. lol.. i mean i dont wanan call my doc on the weekend and b like OMG ! I WENT TO CVS AND MY BLOOD PRESSURES HIGH!


You can go to the fire station or er just for a blood pressure check. It's one of the services they offer for free. My husbands dr told him. And at one point he would go get it checked everyday.


----------



## lch28

Really? Maybe I'll do that cause I don't trust that other one lol..

Happy v day!!


----------



## Madrid98

Happy v day!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*twokiddos*, Happy v day!!!

Hope y'all are having a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!! It's been quiet in here, where is everybody? Did the hospital tour tonight. It was actually very informative. :thumbup: and there are two rooms that have a decent view and are twice the size so going to need to figure out how to get One of those. :rofl: Thinking about doing an infant CPR class they offer. Dr appt tomorrow and need to preregistration for delivery.


----------



## lch28

yeah where is everyone?!? lol..

so is this hopsital different then the one DD was born in?? glad it was informative hun. hope you get the good room!


----------



## snowangel187

Yes. This hospital is much bigger. All the rooms are private after delivery. The last hospital u had to share rooms tho I didn't have a roommate thank goodness. I waS under the impression that visitors under 12 were not allowed in labor an delivery which is technically true, but if they're your kids they are allowed. They also have a state of the art brand new nicu so baby wouldnt need to be transferred anywhere. They also told us if u donated $25 to the fire station they'll give u a brand new carseat. I don't need one but I thought that was good info for people who are having financial trouble etc. it's better then a used one. I don't know if it the same for all fire stations but it'd be worth calling about if any of y'all need one or know somebody that could use the help. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thats awesome!! the l&d rooms are all private where im delivering as well.. i was born there too! oooh ohh and one of the docs my ob switches with for on call (its a rotation of 3 docs so i may not get mine when i deliver) DELIVERED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how cool lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: How is your blood pressure?

Twokiddos: Happy V Day! :)

Snow: My hospital got a brand new maternity ward. DH and DD were both born there. However, it doesn't have a NICU. I toured the new unit last month and its beautiful. It made me not able to wait until Zoela gets here. As for preregistration... I'll probably do that around 36 weeks... will be transported if I go in labor before then anyways.

AFM: Third Trimester! :) Can't stay out of peanut butter cup ice cream. Glucose Tuesday... Dr. Appt. Oct. 30 and eeeeek 3D/4D scan next Thursday! I can't wait! :)


----------



## nesSAH

Have some time to catch up....sorry if I'm missing anyone :(

Yay! *Leinz*!!! You are such a strong woman and an encouragement to me especially.... so glad to be able to take this journey with you!!

*Ich, Snow*: Hope you two are doing well and enjoying bedrest as much as you can :hugs: Great news about baby's growth Snow! :dance:

*MightYmom, Wiggler*: I pray you guys are fine and no more spotting :hugs:

*Cheryl*: awesome scan news hun!!

I've been MIA and just reading and not posting same to the usual... MS is still here!!! 
Oh, this cracked me up... reading the weekly pregnancy guide and it says I should have gained 12-15 lbs. My ObGyn is not worried and baby is doing well, so all I can do is take my meds/prenatals/iron and eat what I can!!

Excited about the new batch of gender scans coming up....Wishing everyone a lovely week ahead!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks NeeSAH! I'm so happy to take this journey with you also. :) I wonder how Scorpio is doing... I'll have to stop in and post a message in the March MC thread. Our rainbows are well on thier way. :) I'm sorry that MS is still here... 22 weeks!! That's just terrible. :sad1:

I get sick from time to time with Zoela. However, its after I eat something that she doesn't like.


----------



## nesSAH

I know! I miss Scorpio....sent her a msg a while back. I should stop by the MC thread too! That thread saved my life!!!

Glad you and Zoela are doing great. How is the house set up going?


----------



## Leinzlove

That thread was also very beneficial to me. Hopefully, Scorpio gets back here soon with her BFP. I haven't heard from her in quite some time.

We've did some more packing. DH cleaned out our garage... And is taking some things out to his Dad's on Thursday to burn. We should hear from our realtor this week. We are waiting on the seller to get our property lines drawn. They said it'd take 2-3 weeks and it'll be 3 weeks on Thursday. Our closing day is Oct. 31. I hope they don't extend it again. I'm racing against Winter and Zoela.


----------



## bec01

https://i.imgur.com/fiMMi.jpg

Hi all, said I'd post this three weeks ago but better late than never....any guesses welcome! Got a gender scan booked for this weekend.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec: Beautiful, beautiful baby you have there! 16 weeks... eeek! :) I'm thinking team :pink:... Looks alot like Wiggler's :pink: scan pic! 

Please make sure you come back to update. I can't wait to know and update this thread. Make sure you drink some juice before you go. That way baby will be sure to cooperate. :)

I found out :pink: at 14+4. But, I still wonder if I might be :blue:! Can't wait until private scan next Thursday. I'm counting down... Just 10 days! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## twokiddos

Good morning ladies!!! Just popping in to say :hi: and to catch up from over the weekend. Glad to hear everyone's doing well! 

Leinz... YAY for 3rd trimester! You sound just like me lately when it comes to ice cream. I just can't get enough... especially anything with peanut butter and chocolate. Oh, and if it has cookie dough in it, even BETTER! :haha:

bec... cute baby pic! I really can't say :pink: or :blue: But I can't wait to see what you have! 

AMF... My doc recommended a belly support band because of some lower pelvic, leg and back pain I've been having which is causing me to waddle around like I'm in the late 3rd trimester. I had heard of them but never really thought it would work for me but I went out and got one anyway... So, much to my surprise, it WORKS! I have almost zero pain when wearing it, but at night I take it off and when I get up to go potty, it pain is back in full force! So, if anyone is having this kind of pain, I highly recommend this one...
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10813242


----------



## nesSAH

*twokiddos*: Hmmh... maybe I should try it too! Glad you're doing well

*Bec*: Beautiful scan! Sorry, I'm pathetic at predicting genders, but can't wait to get an update from you!! :dance:

*Leinz*: You are too funny! It's fun being :yellow: I have about half of my friends saying :pink: and other :blue: A close friend of mine had MS through her pregnancy and had a boy, plus she says the bad MS is probably due to the first MC... who knows! I am just so excited baby is healthy and can't wait till you get your next scan to confirm gender!!! :yipee:


----------



## seaweed eater

Bec, beautiful pic! For once I agree with Leinz :haha: I say girl too!

Where did too_scared go? You around, hon?

Munchkin is 4 weeks today and 1 month on Wednesday! :happydance: My big boy! Time really did start going wayyy faster after I stopped being pregnant! :p


----------



## nesSAH

Aww *Seaweed*! Glad you and lil' munchkin are doing excellent!! Sending him lots of kisses!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, my gender prediction lacks. I'm much less than 50% accurate. Lol.

Twokiddos: I may have to try that is I get super achy. I'm glad it brings you relief and you are feeling less aches and pains. :)

S: So, happy to hear Munchkin is doing great. Time sure does fly and it goes even faster once baby is here... Wow, Wednesday and already the transition from Newborn to Infant. It's crazy! :) That doesn't slow down... Time still flies watching DD grow up. But, it is absolutley wonderful. :)

SnowAngel: Hoping to hear really good news today. Like NO more bedrest. :)

Bump Pic

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_7469.jpg


----------



## too_scared

I'm here :) I just find this thread goes SO fast! It is hard for me to keep up! 

I can't believe your LO is already 4 weeks, Seaweed Eater!

Leinz, that is a beautiful bump!

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

There you are. How are you doing hon?
It is hard for me to keep up too :blush: but I love that it is so lively!


----------



## too_scared

I'm good, thanks :) Anxiously awaiting my 3D gender scan on Nov 10th. I can't wait to find out what this LO is. <3

How are you? How is your little one doing?


----------



## snowangel187

Well no such luck getting off bedrest. Had to go have more blood drawn. Then he's added non-stress testing once a week for now and I see him every two weeks. :shrug: honestly tho I'm ready for delivery. I wasn't this ready this early with dd, but I'm so uncomfortable already and I've had so much stress/complications. :cry:

Ok vent over.


----------



## nesSAH

Oh :hugs: *Snow*!

Just know they are doing everything to make sure you and bubs are in the best condition... it is frustrating, but in no time now, you'll have your beautiful baby in your arms and it will be worth it all :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww Snow, I'm sorry you have to stay on bedrest :hugs: I don't blame you for being ready for delivery!!

TS, I can't wait to find out what you are having, either!! :yipee: LO is great, a little smiler...he kept unlatching during his feeding just now because he was smiling at me! :cloud9:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Snow :hugs: Sorry you are having such a rough time of it. 

Seaweed eater, that is so :cloud9: <3 I'm sorry he was unlatching but it makes my heart melt to think of his little smile.


----------



## lch28

:hugs: snow. sorry honey, bed rest is so rough..

seaweed yay! i cant believe hes 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! 

leinz blood pressure is fine according to my BnB pal on here whose a nurse, so not sure, but i see doc next monday

cant wait to see your 3d/4d scan!


----------



## sevilla24

I can relate to those of you who spoke of ice cream earlier... it's getting colder and colder out up here in the north east, but that doesn't stop my ice cream addiction!!!

My whole pregnancy has flown by SO quickly (I think because it's #2) BUT now that I am over 36 weeks and its a waiting game, time is seeming to slow down for me. I had DD at 37+5 , so when this one arrives is anyone's guess!!!

Last week was 1.5 cm dilated, I am hoping they will check me again at tomorrow's appointment!! FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## too_scared

How exciting that you are so close! :dance:


----------



## lch28

oooh sevilla cant wait to hear if there was any progress!!


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> I can relate to those of you who spoke of ice cream earlier... it's getting colder and colder out up here in the north east, but that doesn't stop my ice cream addiction!!!
> 
> My whole pregnancy has flown by SO quickly (I think because it's #2) BUT now that I am over 36 weeks and its a waiting game, time is seeming to slow down for me. I had DD at 37+5 , so when this one arrives is anyone's guess!!!
> 
> Last week was 1.5 cm dilated, I am hoping they will check me again at tomorrow's appointment!! FINGERS CROSSED!

Just ask them to check you. You'll be there anyways and you've already started dilating. Plus u had dd early. It shouldn't be a problem them checkin you. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

Sevilla...That is so exciting how close you are! GL with your appt and I hope that you have progressed a bit!


----------



## CherylC3

Sevilla how exciting its so close Hun xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: It's stressful and not what we like to hear. But your Dr. has to be pleased with Baby's continued improvement. :) I was hoping he would take you off of bed rest. But, I'm very glad you are being monitored well. It won't be long and you'll be holding your newest addition and we'll be doing this all over again. Don't you know it? :yipee: Happy 30 weeks!

Ich: Try not to worry to much. If you see floaters, have constant headaches or feel dizzy. Make sure to contact Dr. beforehand. I hope you hear nothing but great news on Monday. Have you started any projects on bed rest. What are you doing to keep yourself occupied? 

S: 4 weeks! Say what? 4 weeks! :yipee: Such a handsome little man you have there. When will you have to return to work? Time does go much faster when you aren't pregnant. :sad1:

Krippy: You are almost there! WOW! Have you managed not to steal any gender peaks? 

Cheryl: Happy 15 weeks! Have those awful first trimester symptoms decided to leave?

TooScared: I can't wait to find out what you are having either. You really had to wait quite awhile to find out. It does come with the benefit that you will have a more accurate result. :hugs:

Sevilla: Eeeek! She'll be here anyday! Yay! :yipee: Are you ready to start maternity leave? You are going to miss your little kids, I bet. You never know though this one you may go longer.

AFM: Glucose test today. I thought I was going to go when I woke up. But, instead I couldn't resist eating. I was so hungry, so now I have to fast a few hours and then go. They don't send the goo home with us. So, I have to go drink goo and wait around the lab for an hour to get jabbed... Oh well, ready to get it over with.

9 MORE SLEEPS! And I can't believe it, feels like just yesterday I had 67 sleeps. :)


----------



## Krippy

Nope we are still Team Yellow...we have one more scan until this bubs gets here but I am pretty sure that we won't find out. We have waited this long we can wait 6 more weeks. I have an appt with my OB today to find out what the plan of action is...This little bubs is measuring normal size which means that I might get my vaginal birth! Whooo Hoooo!

GL with you test Leinz...I hated sitting and waiting to do that test!


----------



## Leinzlove

I knew you wouldn't find out on purpose hun. I just thought maybe with all these ultrasounds... you'd get a glimpse by mistake. Your baby must be like mine though, modest. :) Do you have a motherly guess at all? Any dreams or anything?

It's hard to believe... just one more ultrasound then baby will be here. :) That would be awesome to get your vaginal birth. Definitley update when you know. Would you be induced?


----------



## Krippy

Yes I would be induced the same week that my c-section is booked! I am pretty excited!

I keep thinking that it is a boy but I don't know if my motherly instincts are skewed or not...My DH thinks it is a girl. Either way I am going to be totally surprised! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Krippy... I'm so over the moon, happy for you on :cloud9:! Thats so wonderful to be surprised. I don't know how you can wait. I think I'm :pink:, but really I still feel in some ways that I'm going to be told :blue:. It kinda makes me feel crazy.

That would be great. I had an induction and it wasn't bad. I did have high blood pressure complications but they were handled with magnesum sulfate and a cathetar. It still wasn't bad. I didn't have an epidural, but I wanted one.


----------



## Krippy

I know it is sooo hard to guess...Either way I will be one happy mama. I am not worried about the induction...I didn't have an epidural with my last birth so I am hoping to be able to do the same with this one. I don't want to push on my back, I want to try different positions to help my pelvis open and for this LO not to get stuck but we will see how it goes.

I have been having lots of pressure and cramping like I am going to get my period. Is it too early to ask for a cervical check?


----------



## lch28

krippy im sure its normal pressure but it wouldnt hurt to ask! 

leinz i have been making wall decor for the baby's area. i say area because we are sharing a room! lol. other then that i just sit around.. watch a lot of tv.. eat way to much.. ya know =]


----------



## Krippy

Yep Dr. thinks that it is stretching and pressure from an extremely, his words, dense and rock hard baby. Because of this he is pretty sure I will have the c-section but we are keeping an open mind and wait for the next u/s. I really don't care anymore I just want this bubs to be here!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I went AWOL again, I am not sleeping well and half the time I am too tired to write out a proper reply, will try to be better fromnow on though :haha:

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies had my first nst today for now I'll go once a week and then he'll send me twice a week. To my surprise he also ordered ultrasounds for every appt to to check that she's doing certain movements and has plenty of fluid. :thumbup: when she was waiting for baby to do a movement she freaked and was like did you feel that? I was like what? She said you just had a contraction. I was like ya I have those. :haha: it was super cool to see on the ultrasound tho while it was happening. This ultrasound test the lady said is pass or fail and if baby failed depending on what she failed at its likely they'd deliver me. She passed this week so we r good for another week. :thumbup: 

My brother and his girlfriend find out the gender of their baby tomorrow. I'm excited. :happydance:


----------



## lch28

awesome news snow!!

well leinz after reading what you said i have had a head ache for 4 days straight. so i am going to the doc tomorrow at 9 am.


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news snow!! :happydance:

lch - I hope the dr appointment goes well :hugs:

I had physio today and am feeling really down. She doesn't know why I am in so much pain, she said my muscles feel fine, as do my bones and there is nothing they can really do while I am pregnant, but she said she likes a challenge and she will do anythig she can to get me pain free :) I got some crutches too which is amazing! x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy: All that matters is a healthy Mama and baby! :) My pushing wasn't bad, lasted 20 minutes. However, I felt like the cathertar prevented me from getting it the way I wanted it to be. As I wasn't allowed out of bed. I do wish that I wouldv'e spent more time sitting up atleast. I'm sure you'll find out alot at your next ultrasound. :)

Snow: I hope all your NST remain great. I had them during pregnancy from 34 weeks, 2-3times a week and I never failed one. It's very good that you are being monitored. :hugs:

Wiggler: I hope you find some relief from your pain. And I know about the being tired. :hugs:

Ich: Thats great that you have an appt. It's always better to be safe than sorry. And atleast you will know. :)

Afm: Glucose went okay. We had to get permission to go forward with the test from my Dr. My blood sugar was low and checked twice. Readings 63 & 64, but theres no concern with it. I hadn't ate in 5 hours. I did ask the lab technician why it was so common to need the 3 hour. She said because the 3 hour goes more in depth... and failing the one hour doesn't mean you have GD. It just means they need more information to know.

I also sat in the waiting room and cried. It brought back memories of getting blood work when I had just lost little dragon. The tears were not sad, but of joy. How amazing to be sitting there less than 8 months later, pregnant, expecting my rainbow. I had come so far, from being the woman I had been then. The lost wreck, who had a hard time believing the sun would ever shine. I will never forget those 9 precious weeks that I carried my Angel.

I also have been in heaven lately. I sit and push on my belly and where I push, Zoela pushes back. When I lay on my side to sleep at night she starts kicking the heck out of the side I'm sleeping on. It's amazing the relationship I'm forming with my daughter.

I also ran into my Dr. whom was at the hospital giving an induction. (I saw the couple come in about 20 minutes prior.) I was not envious for thier joy, but instead I smiled and thought "Omg, in less than 3 months, thats going to be me." I will be the couple arriving, bags in hand, and wobbling. Only to leave a few days later... with my whole world changed in the most incredible of ways forever. :)


----------



## sevilla24

Hey Ladies - I need to go back and catch up on what has been going on with you ladies this week (seems like some important appointments, etc) I don't want to just post about me!! So, I will respond properly soon. I am just too tired right now and wanted to check in:

She checked me again today - and said she would check me each week if I want her to!!! No change in cervix though from last week.. I was a teeny disappointed, but then again, I'm not even 37 weeks yet, so it's all good :)

ALTHOUGH I was negative for the group B strep test which is good... with DD I was positive and had to be hooked up on an iv with antibiotics during delivery. So, I am excited to not have to do that this time.


----------



## Leinzlove

Drat, for no cervix change. But, then again... that doesn't mean much. :) Yay, for no Group B Strep... I also had that with DD. Maybe I won't this time around. I just assumed that I would... Good to know.

You'll be holding your precious baby, super soon. I bet you are wobbling! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Krippy, I'm glad everything is normal! How funny that the doctor described your baby as "dense." :wacko: How would he know? I guess that is a good thing for delivery though, if he is relatively small for his weight, no?

Wiggler, I'm so sorry you are in so much pain hon :hugs: glad to hear about the crutches though. I hope you find some relief soon!

Snow congrats on passing your first NST! :happydance: I had them from 33 or 34 weeks with Munchkin. He passed all of them, but it was easier when he was awake and moving around a lot. Once I had to change positions and drink some juice to get him moving. After that I always had something sugary before my appointment. (It is so weird remembering those appointments with Munchkin the actual baby sitting in his bouncer right next to me!)

Lch, let us know how your appointment goes. :hugs: Will be thinking of you. Glad you are getting checked out. There is a lot they can do for high BP.

Sevilla, too bad cervix is unchanged, but as you know things could change at any moment! And yay for GBS negative :happydance:

Leinz, I loved reading your post :cloud9: I am so glad you feel you have grown through this journey. It has been really amazing to share it with you. :hugs: I bet you are in heaven with Zoela's movements. That is such an amazing time with the constant movement...until you can see them moving on the outside! Not long at all now!! :happydance:

So if your glucose was low does that mean it was also ok after you drank the stuff? Do you know yet about doing the 3 hr?


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies! i really hope its not high BP, but just glad i am able to go in. Ill get to hear baby too which is great! hes been quiet lately =[ still moving of course but not as much. also my placenta is in front so i was told that some days i may not feel much . did you experience that sevilla??

leinz i loved reading your post too. it brought tears to my eyes hun and im so happy for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

S: How amazing is that... that little guy moving around inside your womb. Is the same little man smiling at you? :) I still get that way over DD from time to time. Seems the more they grow, the harder it gets to believe. I mean wait until they grow up. Wow!

Ich: I still have days I don't notice the movements as much. And there are days of super active... its like whats into this baby? And other days I start thinking "When was the last time I felt her move?" And thats without a placenta in front. At 28 weeks you can start kick counts if you want. It's 10 movements within 2 hours. Best to do relaxing. And ofcourse you can do what I do to feel reassured... I just start playing with the belly. DD, though was never as playful as this one is. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww L you have a playful one! So cute! I can't wait to hear how different her personality is from Chloe's :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Made my first diaper cake. Thinking about adding some curly ribbon. We will see... But heres what I got...

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_7483.jpg

This took..

100 diapers (50 size 2 pampers & 50 size 1 Huggies)
1 Dress from old navy, Gerber onsie, a pair of toe socks, crochet hat and booties
72 count pampers baby wipes
Travel set of toiletrees, a medium bottle of baby powder, some tiny toiletrees for Mom
A pack of hair clips
2 mini princess board books, 1 8oz baby bottle, 1 2oz baby bottle
Gumdrop pacifier 
Pink Teddybear

Cost: $40-$50. But, I got almost everything from rounding up things I didn't use with DD. And also the pregnancy clinic. I'd say out of pocket it cost me $20.

This is for my SIL. She's due a girl on Valentines Day and they are naming her Jenna. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Double Post??


----------



## Wiggler

It's fab! I'm sure SIL will love it!

I keep craving soup for breakfast :rofl: I just had a big bowl of soup with a crusty roll and it was amazing! :haha: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo... Wiggler you gone and did it now. Tummy is now growling for food... LOL!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Sorry :blush:

Anyone else freezing a load of meals for after baby is born? I did about a months worth before Bethany was born and it was so brilliant just grabbing something and chucking it in the oven rather than faffing around cooking from scratch. I was thinking of doing bout 2 weeks worth this time, but not sure what to do. I will probably make pies, sauces and stews/casseroles again, but can't think of anything else


----------



## snowangel187

I was trying to figure out how to prep meals while being stick on bedrest, but I'll have my mom here for at least a week after baby is born and my mil will be here "I think" for 2-3 months after she's born. So they'll pretty much take over that stuff for me. :thumbup: I guess that's one benefit to them living sooo far away. When they come they stay with me. ;)


----------



## snowangel187

Lasagna freezes good wiggler. U can either make it then freeze before cooking or cook it then portion it and freeze. I also saw some people who have prepped ziplock bags full of contents for crockpot so you just grab it and dump it in. Like chicken carrots potatoes etc. I also like some of the frozen premade meals they sell at like sams club. They have Alfredo, chicken piccata, eggplant stuff etc. might be worth a try. They're not too bad and would be good for backup. :thumbup:

Tho I don't know if u have things like SAMs club, Costco, or BJ's. :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh good ideas hun :)

My OH took over the cooking after Dylan was born and we lived on junk until I was well enough to cook again, not doing that again :haha:

Can't do frozen ready meals, they aren't healthy enough for the kids, Dylan is a poor eater so we try to make sure the little he does eat is pretty healthy, bethany would eat out of the bin if I let her :rofl:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, i've been offline lately, but fingers crossed hopefully it's resolved now :D

I have been silently reading all the time though when i've been able to get on for short times

That's a good idea about the food prep, I had thought about it too, but my problem is, without going and spending a fortune on plastic tubs, what do you store all the food in? I save ice cream containers, but don't eat it very often (although like some of you have eaten more recently :blush: ) I think I would make some lasagne and some shepherds pie so would use some of those cheapy metal disposable containers for that, what would you suggest for stews and chilli's to be kept in?

I'll have my mum here for the first week, she can cook then, otherwise we live right next door to my in laws, but my OH doesn't eat dairy because it makes him feel sick, but they don't get it so we don't eat with them very often, so them cooking for us is out of the question (but I will utilize her chest freezer!)


----------



## Wiggler

I just stuck everything in the cheapo metal containers :haha: For sauces, a few months before I was due I began treating myself to a few of the posh fresh soups a week and saved the tubs and used them for that. I'll be doing the same again this time as when we moved I chucked all the plastic containers out to save space, I will be making a load of soup to freeze too as its soo good and healthy.

When I went into labour with Bethany I woke OH in a panic to finish the cooking as we still had 3 batch meals to finish :rofl: I sat there on the internet timing contractions while he was cooking (uder my careful instructions), finishing the tidying and running to the shop to get last minute bits :rofl:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

That's a good idea for sauces, I already have some jars saved, so can use those, although I have months to think of this stuff, but I guess better to be prepared :D

That's so funny what you thought about doing in early labour :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea its good to be prepared, when we was actually doing it I thought it was such a hassle, but I was so glad I did after she was born, having a newborn, a toddler and a OH who is a bit useless at times meant that it was really good to have a good healthy homecooked meal without the cooking time while I was adjusting to everything.

I'm trying to think of more to do this time to make my life even easier this time but keep coming up blank :rofl: was thinking of hanging all mine and the kids clothes up in outfit sets so I don't have to waste time picking out clothes for us all.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

If I ever pre plan an outfit I never feel like wearing it on the day, although I guess if there are outit options that would work lol well you've done it twice before so you should be able to think of things that were a hassle to do that could be pre done! i'm going into this blind :haha: so not many suggestions from me i'm afraid :shrug:

I think i'm lucky because OH is a good cook, he just doesn't do it because he works and I don't, he'll have 2 weeks off right after, and maybe take a third week as holiday so that we can start to get used to the changes together, but if no food needs to be cooked in that time, I think that will take away a lot of the pressure, then when he goes back to work, I guess i'll just dive right back in!!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Owoooo... Wiggler you gone and did it now. Tummy is now growling for food... LOL!

It was hilarious yesterday my belly was growling during my nst and I could hear it on the monitor. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

My favourite post baby outfits are comfy trousers and a easy access top for BF :haha: I don't go back to wearing "normal" clothes unless going out for at least a month, comfort over style any day :haha:

OH is having at least 2 weeks off, probably 3 though, paternity pay is rubbish so he only has 1 week then the rest has off as holiday. A lot of the decision of how long he is off for will boil down to how the birth goes and how well the kids adjust to the new baby. x x x


----------



## lch28

leinz its lovely!!

just got back from the docs. Saw the nurse practitioner. blood pressure is fine, she checked at when i came and before i left . She says i have a sinus infection most likely. boo.. Heard baby :cloud9: and i am going back on Monday to get my cervix checked! 

V DAY IS ALMOST HERE!! 

I was planning on preparing food before labor when living with my fiancee, now im with my mom she cooks everything.. lol.. i do admit, i missed her cooking!


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*: Pls update for me *Nov 7: ObGyn Visit.*

*Ich*: great news!! Wow, I wish I had someone cooking for me; DH would rather order in than cook :p

Great ideas about food prep. Unfortunately, my DH and DD love ethnic food, so it's hard to find "take-out"... Most times we live off breakfast food since that's what I can really cook.

Thankfully, things are getting better and I tried making some ethnic food the other day, sat well and spices were not overbearing. I am hoping to stock-up and cook big meals and freeze them before labor.
We have small fridge space, but I can ask a friend to keep them for me.

What else are you ladies doing to prepare? I still have not started preparing stuff. Need to get my bassinet back from a friend who borrowed it, and also wash out DD's "neutral" baby clothes since she was also a :yellow:
I should buy something new for baby tho' :( so it's not all hand-me-downs-LOL


----------



## lch28

ive hardly done anything or bought anything lol.. ill do that.. probably around 30 weeks


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Wiggler said:


> My favourite post baby outfits are comfy trousers and a easy access top for BF :haha: I don't go back to wearing "normal" clothes unless going out for at least a month, comfort over style any day :haha:
> 
> OH is having at least 2 weeks off, probably 3 though, paternity pay is rubbish so he only has 1 week then the rest has off as holiday. A lot of the decision of how long he is off for will boil down to how the birth goes and how well the kids adjust to the new baby. x x x

One good thing about Sweden is the time off for parents, if both parents work they get time to split between them, but in our case as OH works and I don't, he will get 2 weeks straight after the birth and then I think 60 days to take whenever he wants it, and I believe it's just at normal pay :D

And i'm alsways comfort over style anyway lol :haha:



nesSAH said:


> Great ideas about food prep. Unfortunately, my DH and DD love ethnic food, so it's hard to find "take-out"... Most times we live off breakfast food since that's what I can really cook.
> 
> Thankfully, things are getting better and I tried making some ethnic food the other day, sat well and spices were not overbearing. I am hoping to stock-up and cook big meals and freeze them before labor.
> We have small fridge space, but I can ask a friend to keep them for me.
> 
> What else are you ladies doing to prepare? I still have not started preparing stuff. Need to get my bassinet back from a friend who borrowed it, and also wash out DD's "neutral" baby clothes since she was also a :yellow:
> I should buy something new for baby tho' :( so it's not all hand-me-downs-LOL

We have a nice wooden rocking cradle that has been passed through many generations of my OH's family, we need to clean it up and get a mattress for it :D I'm really excited about that :D

And i'm going to start making some soft toys soon, rattles and teddies and I have a music box with a pulling cord which I'll make a nice soft cuddly toy for that to go in for the bed, the song is brahams lullaby :D I won't start on clothes or bed sets etc till we find out the sex in December :D


----------



## nesSAH

*Sevilla*: You and I are similiar, my DD came at 37 weeks. Not to worry, things change any time, so you never know! Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts.. :yipee: so excited that you are NEXT!!!

Are you all prepared and ready to go? :D

*Leinz*: :hugs: Glad you got through the test ok. We are all so priviledged and blessed to have our rainbows right now.... last weekend was my EDD too, and I was just down... but als thankful to be expecting again!!!


*Krippy*: You go girl!! Team yellow 2nd time around is even more exciting!! You are almost there too!! Praying you get to deliver natural this time... but whatever happens, the Docs will be there to make sure you get the best delivery option :hugs:
GO TEAM :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## MightyMom

Been so busy lately, not sure how to jump back in!

I like ready cooked meals, there is a business here that you can go make the meals for wholesale cost. It's really great, it's called Dream Dinners. I made a month's worth in two hours. Such a life saver!

For soup, you can put it in a gallon freezer bag. Works great, but you have to eat it within 30 days.

So happy for those getting close to LOs! * Krippy *and *Sevilla*, I mean you!

I have my gender scan on the 14th Nov. Also hope to see my placenta has moved up. Found out last appt. that I have complete placenta previa. Freaking out a bit with that and have been really crampy lately. Makes me nervous.

Hope everyone here is doing great!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hard to keep up today! :thumbup:

L your diaper cake is a masterpiece! Well done!

Lch, glad BP is ok :hugs:

MM, cramping is good! Means your uterus is growing and placenta should be moving away :thumbup:

All I've been wearing is yoga pants with tank tops, or nursing friendly tops if I need to look civilized...around the house TBH I am topless most of the time :p or just in a tank with no bra. I haven't found a nursing bra that fits well yet. My size would be somewhere around 30K ( :shock: ), but I'm not even sure. I have a couple bras in 32I that are good enough for going out, but I don't want to damage my ducts by wearing imperfectly fitting underwires all the time.

Munchkin is 1 month old today and 10 lb even! :happydance: So proud of how well he is growing.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! he is getting so big :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

aww seaweed your lil man is growing! were you boobs that size pre pregnancy? lol. mine went from 34B to 34 C so far


----------



## snowangel187

I've been working on some of the baby clothes today. A bunch of the clothes I had stored are yellowed and I know they weren't stained when they were packed away and apparently it's common with baby clothes tht are stored. Wherever there was drool poop or puke even tho they look clean there are still enzymes there. :shrug: so I have a full basket full of clothes I need to work on. I bought oxiclean and am soaking them in hot water for 6 hours then washing them. I did one load today and the stains came out of all but three items so once dh gets home I'm going to have him drain the old water since I'm soaking them in a tote and can't move it. Then tomorrow I'll do the same. :thumbup: I've already done four loads of laundry and have at least three more an that only covers 0-6months :dohh: I have a friend coming to help me fold and put them away probably on Monday. But for now the clothes are a huge mountain in the crib. :haha: I still haven't finished my hospital bags, but am getting close. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

lol oh wow! im starting to feel seriously unprepared..

i have 2 outifts. and thats it.
i guess with my financial situation and my cervical issues i havent been able to jump into getting the baby a bunch of things. then i feel guilty :cry: im hoping ill have enough money to get the bassinet soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: You'll get there! :) 

I also plan on preparing meals. Thats if I can ever get things going with our house. I'm down... I failed the glucose test, yesterday. So, I have to go for the three hour. Grrrrrr!


----------



## snowangel187

A ton of what I have is left over from dd, I've also had some given to me and I shopped a consignment store. Then I did buy some new stuff for the baby too. But I did most of the shopping before I was put on bedrest. I don't need to buy any clothes, but I still need a car seat/stroller and a few other things. And I also have to deal with having Christmas for my 4 year old. I asked dh if we could celebrate early considering they want to induce me Dec 26th. And he said no. :growlmad: I asked dd of we could cancel Christmas and she said NO! :haha: but then I asked her what if I'm in the hospital and she said she would wait til I got out to celebrate. :thumbup: 

It does seem like my to do list is not getting very far. :( 

ICH- do u have a car seat already? Our hospital told us that they have new ones they give at the fire station for a $25 donation. Maybe you could call and check to see if they do it in your area too. :shrug:


----------



## lch28

i should look into that, im getting a bit over whelmed at this point. I went from making a very good amount of money every month to nothing! Its crazy. These are the times that I wish FOB was a totally different person.. lol. not sure how im going to get everything i need but ill do it somehow ! =D it just stinks that i dont qualify for any financial assistance. not even food stamps. my state sucks!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I wore a 28G or so pre pregnancy. They grew a lot right away, like at least 3 cup sizes first tri...28G is actually not that big (since the band is small), but then all of a sudden they were frickin enormous. That and the fact that I had "the flu" for 2 months were the two things that tipped off all my friends that I was preg. :p


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Leinz I'm sorry about the glucose test! :hugs: That sucks! But I bet you will pass the 3 hour.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Definitley ask friends who have had children. They may be able to help a bit. I also have alot left from DD. Although the seasons didn't align up so I did do some shopping. My SIL will never go used, but I don't mind doing so. Before baby can wear clothes they need to be washed anyways.


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies! i really hope its not high BP, but just glad i am able to go in. Ill get to hear baby too which is great! hes been quiet lately =[ still moving of course but not as much. also my placenta is in front so i was told that some days i may not feel much . did you experience that sevilla??
> 
> leinz i loved reading your post too. it brought tears to my eyes hun and im so happy for you!

lch - with the anterior placenta, I really didn't start to feel this one move until past 23 weeks... and it wasn't super consistent until more like 28 :shrug:


----------



## sevilla24

HA, by the way we REALLY didn't prepare for this baby at all.... is that normal for second babies!?!?!?! I mean, the crib is up, and the co-sleeper is ready to go. Neither have sheets on them yet, but they are all washed. The car seat is installed. That's about it! All DD's infant stuff is still up in attic (swing, bouncy seat etc) because I think if we take it down DD will think it's for her and her baby dolls. No food prepared this time around, hospital bag half packed etc. 

Maybe it's because I have DD and I am not on bed rest this time around... I just feel too busy to get prepared!!! I figure when I am finally home with a newborn then I can pull it all together. DD will go to daycare and DH will be home for about 3 weeks, so I am sure we can get it all done then ???? eeeeeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> i should look into that, im getting a bit over whelmed at this point. I went from making a very good amount of money every month to nothing! Its crazy. These are the times that I wish FOB was a totally different person.. lol. not sure how im going to get everything i need but ill do it somehow ! =D it just stinks that i dont qualify for any financial assistance. not even food stamps. my state sucks!!

How do you not qualify for food stamps? For one you're pregnant and two you're not working. And technically you're "homeless". You definitely would qualify for WIC I'm assuming that u can apply for while you're pregnant it'll cover some food items and then if you're unable to nurse you would get formula too. Really tho you still have plenty of time and you'll just have to prioritize what baby really needs. There are a lot of things that really aren't practical when it comes to baby's anyways. Google kids consignment shops in your area and see if they ever have sales. I have one near me that just had a sale on all infant clothing .99 cents each. That's a steal! I know goodwill sometimes has baby clothes on sale 2/$1 or I've seen them 4/$1. Do u go to a church? Maybe they can help? 
Also you could put an add on craigslist looking for gently used baby stuff and explain your situation. Check to see if there is a freecycle in your area. It's an online website where people ask for things they need or give things away for others to reuse so that they're "recycled" rater then thrown out. It's totally free, ya never know there maybe somebody who has lots of baby stuff that they're looking to give to a good home. I would place a wanted add and explain your bedrest situation and it's put u out of work etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Excellent advice Snow! :)

Mighty Mom: Yay for gender scan! Nov. 14 is coming... Do you think :pink: or do you think :blue:?


----------



## snowangel187

sevilla24 said:


> HA, by the way we REALLY didn't prepare for this baby at all.... is that normal for second babies!?!?!?! I mean, the crib is up, and the co-sleeper is ready to go. Neither have sheets on them yet, but they are all washed. The car seat is installed. That's about it! All DD's infant stuff is still up in attic (swing, bouncy seat etc) because I think if we take it down DD will think it's for her and her baby dolls. No food prepared this time around, hospital bag half packed etc.
> 
> Maybe it's because I have DD and I am not on bed rest this time around... I just feel too busy to get prepared!!! I figure when I am finally home with a newborn then I can pull it all together. DD will go to daycare and DH will be home for about 3 weeks, so I am sure we can get it all done then ???? eeeeeeeeeeeeek.

I was thinking today that everything was done and ready when I still had 4 months left in pregnancy with dd. and this time I have less then 9 weeks and I don't even have a car seat yet!! Tho I have been making progress (which I'm currently paying for as it has jump started contractions) but I had dh drag everything for the baby to the baby's room and it closed off so that dd doesn't mess with stuff an I go in there every now and then to work on things. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

I just wish our house will close... so we can get moved in and I can do a baby room. But it really isn't to big of a hurry. I will co sleep for the first few months. (Ok you got me probably for atleast 6 months.) haha


----------



## Leinzlove

If you are in this thread... You may definitley be team :pink:! The girls in here are running away with it! :)

I just added Iwantpeace & Torres Pink tickers... Congratulations Ladies on team :pink:!!


----------



## nesSAH

WOW!!! more pink :D


----------



## Leinzlove

I KNOW RIGHT! 9 to 4, thats crazy! I'd say its because we just had A LOT of swimmers sent up there early. Haha!

Haha! Mighty Mom.... Do you still think :blue:?


----------



## Wiggler

So many girls :cloud9: Although mine is still only a maybe girl :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mine too, really Wiggler! :) Until... NEXT THURSDAY! Eeeeeek! Oh, what will it be? :blue: or confirmed :pink:! 

I just can't wait! :) :) :)

I'd say we both are probably :pink:, Wiggler. You know your scan pic was the totally opposite of Ich's and she is team :blue: so that would make sense. However, Ich's scan pic looked just like mine... So MAYBE I'm :blue:!


----------



## Wiggler

I think you still have a little girly in there :)

OH won't let me have a gender scan :brat: I'm kind of glad really because with Xmas and Dylans birthday we don't really have the spare money for it, but I wanna know for sure! I am sticking to buying everything neutral as a just in case :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't stick to neutral lol... I went :pink:! But, then I started to really wonder. Haha! I'm getting this 3D/4D as an anniversary gift from DH. The things I can talk him into. I already took the money from his bonus check... He paid for his entry into his fantasy football league, and I took mine for scan. :)

Which its $124, and you get alot. 1/2 hour bonding session, 8 pictures printed, 15 minute DVD, CD of all images and measurements. I've been counting down for 3 months... :)

And you know maybe I'll always wonder until delivery day. I can remember wondering if :pink: at DD's 20 week scan was right, even then.


----------



## Wiggler

OH was the same when I was forced into team yellow when Bethany wouldn't show us the good shot, I begged and begged and he was mean and said no :haha: 

Either way I don't need to do much shopping which is brilliant, I have all madams baby clothes and all Dylans are at my mums so its fine :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, Wiggler you are set, either way! :) And your pram is black also. How perfect! :) Isn't it fun when we talk all over the forum.. haha! I better get to bed... Said that awhile ago... and I'm still here.... THIS IS POST 4,999!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> I didn't stick to neutral lol... I went :pink:! But, then I started to really wonder. Haha! I'm getting this 3D/4D as an anniversary gift from DH. The things I can talk him into. I already took the money from his bonus check... He paid for his entry into his fantasy football league, and I took mine for scan. :)
> 
> Which its $124, and you get alot. 1/2 hour bonding session, 8 pictures printed, 15 minute DVD, CD of all images and measurements. I've been counting down for 3 months... :)
> 
> And you know maybe I'll always wonder until delivery day. I can remember wondering if :pink: at DD's 20 week scan was right, even then.

I ask them to confirm its a girl at every ultrasound! :haha:


----------



## lch28

> How do you not qualify for food stamps? For one you're pregnant and two you're not working. And technically you're "homeless". You definitely would qualify for WIC I'm assuming that u can apply for while you're pregnant it'll cover some food items and then if you're unable to nurse you would get formula too. Really tho you still have plenty of time and you'll just have to prioritize what baby really needs. There are a lot of things that really aren't practical when it comes to baby's anyways. Google kids consignment shops in your area and see if they ever have sales. I have one near me that just had a sale on all infant clothing .99 cents each. That's a steal! I know goodwill sometimes has baby clothes on sale 2/$1 or I've seen them 4/$1. Do u go to a church? Maybe they can help?
> Also you could put an add on craigslist looking for gently used baby stuff and explain your situation. Check to see if there is a freecycle in your area. It's an online website where people ask for things they need or give things away for others to reuse so that they're "recycled" rater then thrown out. It's totally free, ya never know there maybe somebody who has lots of baby stuff that they're looking to give to a good home. I would place a wanted add and explain your bedrest situation and it's put u out of work etc. :thumbup:

thanks hun. I went down and applied a few weeks ago. Basically (and I have contacted the fair hearing officer about this) the rule is is that if you are not working, they legally have to use whoever you are living with/is supporting you income. So they based it on my moms and she makes 2,000 more a year then the eligibility income allows. Its really dumb, I got really upset about it, why are they basing anything on my moms income when im a fully grown women and its my baby, not hers???? any way, they told me that right when the baby is here and I go back to work I can apply for WIC, food stamps, rental assistance, utility assistance, etc. I do meet those income eligibility guide lines with my job, but since my mom is apparently "supporting" me, I cant apply for any of those yet. Stupid.. 

Thanks for the advice :thumbup: i will def look up consignment shops etc. 99 cents each is absolutely a steal! At Wal-Mart the outfits I got were 4 dollars each which is good too. I don't go to my church anymore. Long story short when Sophia passed away the priest who i have known for years refused to say something for her at the funeral because I was not married. Its in Brooklyn, NY and i live in NJ. I looked on craigslist this morning and there are lots of posts for free stuff, most have pics and look in good condition!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow more girls!! Congrats ladies on your :pink: bundles! :happydance:

I'm envious of 2/$1 or 4/$1 baby clothes...the Goodwills here are way more expensive than that. Most baby sleepsuits and onesies are $3. A lot of it is nice Carters stuff though, so I am willing to pay. Plus it is the cheapest thing around!
I was just realizing that I had soooo many NB clothes for Munchkin, a lot of 0-3, some 3-6, but almost no 6-9 and above :shock: I know it made sense because I didn't know how fast he would grow, but I have to get on that!


----------



## Leinzlove

Carters clothes are my favorite. Just a better fit, I'd think. As most know DD was born with birth defects. We got approved for BCMH, which is medical care for children born with medical handicaps. When I found out I was pregnant it was time for us to reapply. I needed to use the pregnancy because a fetus is considered an additional household member. They required pregnancy verification and my first Dr. appt. was still 3 weeks a way. So they sent me to this pregnancy clinic for a free pregnancy test. 

While there I had to meet with a counsler. Her main job was finding out what I planned to do with the pregnancy and to let me know my options. She was really nice, I told her that we were trying and that I just needed verification. She then told me I could start coming in to watch videos, write book reports, do bible study and parenting classes with other expecting women. And that they paid for each thing I completed. Well, I jumped right on board and have been earning dollars since.

So, far I've bought nearly all of my maternity clothes with the money. And I've also gotten lots of baby clothes. I look forward to getting baby furniture and diapers starting in my 8th month. Before then you are only allowed clothes. In other good news you can continue to use your dollars and earn more through the whole first year.

Ich: If you had something like this in your area... they might be able to help you.


----------



## snowangel187

I also recommend buying end of season items that are marked way down if you can't make it work for baby this season buy for next season. I always buy dd's Christmas dress a year ahead at jcpenney or kohls. Where they're normally $40-$70 and I get them for less then $20 after Christmas. :thumbup: 

Honestly I'd tell them that you're homeless. That'll put you on a list for housing etc and give you benefits u need now! You can give them ur moms address for mail. Tell them your in between friends couches and your car. The truth is you don't have your own place! Your mother isn't responsible for you so I don't think it's being untruthful. :thumbup:

Our goodwill doesn't always have those prices. But tey always have sales on Fridays. Normal items are $2.79 when not on sale. Which is still cheap! There are several wealthy cities near me so I usually go to see what they have for name brand stuff, like Gap, Old Navy, Carters etc. and I also buy a ton of things no matter the brand if they're not stained to send to family overseas. :thumbup: 

Well they made a half day at dd's school and cancelled for tomorrow because of the tropical storm. :shrug: so we plan on making cupcakes and carving pumpkins tomorrow. :)


----------



## lch28

if you tell them your homeless they want proof, they look into all your info, like if you own a car, if you have credit cards, etc. so many people have lied and got caught so they are super strict about it now and you have to complete this assesment at social services to prove you have no roof over your head. My cousin was telling me about this girl who got arrested for lying to WIC. :dohh: im too paranoid to risk it. lol. 

leinz is this like planned parenthood or something??


----------



## snowangel187

Sorry then ICH. It sucks the people who abuse it make it harder for those who need it. :( guess you got to wait til baby comes. :shrug:


----------



## lch28

yeah, its a big problem around here, like people who make 1000 bucks a week cash will go and apply for welfare.. its awful. id feel so guilty! lol. 

im def feeling better about things. me and my mom are going to go to a consignment shop i found around me if my doc says I can go on Monday.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I do that to with end of season items. Like for DD, even now. I'm going 24 months or 2T for summer clothes. And I think I'll be going for the same size in Winter, also. For Zoela I'm going 3-6 month summer. :) After last Christmas I got DD the cutest green elf dress with red and white tights for $3. (Normally $12.) It's so cute!

Ich: I'm glad you are feeling better. Everythings going to be ok. Really baby only needs a few things to begin with... And really someone should throw you a baby shower. I'd suggest a need for diapers size 1 and you can buy all the other stuff when you are back to work.

Its called a pregnancy care clinic. I don't think its planned parenthood, but it could be. They don't offer any birth control or condoms, though. Just support and education. Also if you don't have insurance they allow reassurance ultrasounds. I wanted one, but was not approved because I had insurance. They also help you apply to programs that will help you and they counsel.


----------



## Leinzlove

Chloe in her Halloween Costume. She had fun trick or treating tonight. I on the other hand... exhausted! :)


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_7535.jpg

7 more sleeps! :wohoo:


----------



## snowangel187

She's super cute!! Where'd u go trick or treating?


----------



## Leinzlove

Just in my neighborhood. We took her around with my little nephew. He'll be 3, Dec. 1. Our trick or treat is always the Thursday before Halloween.


----------



## lch28

shes so cute leinz, omg! 

why is your trick or treat before halloween?


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know, Ich. It's always the Thursday before Halloween here. I have no complaints here this year. I'm so busy with appt.'s and our house is supposed to close on Wednesday... Etc.


----------



## lch28

maybe for safety reasons etc.. since teens are always wreaking havoc on halloween. atleast here, 2 years ago, someone spray painted my ex's brand new car.


----------



## snowangel187

We live in a gated community so there's no trouble here. I love trick or treating here, they all give full size candy bars. :haha:


----------



## lch28

oooh yum!

todays my vday!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Lch :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, ICH! Happy Vday! :wohoo:


----------



## lch28

thanks! your almost 28 weeks!!


----------



## bec01

Happy v day lch!!


----------



## Krippy

Happy Vday Ich!


----------



## lch28

thx ladies!! so is anyone else supposed to get hit by this hurricane?


----------



## snowangel187

:wohoo: Ich! So happy for you. After V day my goal was 28weeks and now I'm thankful for every added day! :thumbup: 
I haven't checked on the hurricane lately, but it's not as bad as Irene was. Although its rained a ton and my pool is flooded. :haha: I did see the sun for a couple minutes. :thumbup:

I really want to make an apple pie today I have a recipe for a Swedish apple pie that's delicious but have been feeling faint all day so not sure I'll risk it. :shrug:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun! im soo looking forward to 28 weeks! 

i wanna make home made chocolate peanut butter cups. but not enough peanut butter. boo!


----------



## nesSAH

Happy v day *lch*!!


----------



## lch28

thanks :hugs: im so excited for my next scan. its on nov 23!!


----------



## Leinzlove

November is almost here! :wohoo: Due Dates are now in July! :wohoo: Peanut Butter Cups & Apple pie... YUM!!

We may see some of the effects here... It's definitley dropped a lot in tempature.

I'm on my way out the door. I have to go pick up the order for my glucose test. It's Monday at 7am, but I only have to fast for 7 hours. She said nothing after midnight. I have a regular OB appt. on Tuesday. I'm hoping they'll have the results for this glucose test then. 

It's going to be a busy, busy, busy week. I just hope we close the house on Wednesday! It's been surveyed but we haven't heard anything from the seller. :(


----------



## sevilla24

YAY lch on v-day!!!!!!!

They are gearing up for us to be hit hard up here on the east coast... ugh. Last year we had a major snow storm on Halloween (lost power for many days) and school was cancelled... now I wonder if school will be cancelled because of this hurricane. They have already switched trick-or-treating in many towns from Wednesday night to Sunday night.

All I can think of is this full moon Monday night combined with a drop in barometric pressure with the hurricane = perfect recipe for a woman going into labor (or so I read....) Although I REALLY want this baby to at least wait until after Halloween. She doesn't need to share it with a holiday (I always shared with Thanksgiving).

Hope everyone had a good week this week. Any big appointments this coming week? I just have another weekly appointment on Tuesday. WIll have them check me again and see if I have progressed.


----------



## nesSAH

*Sevilla:* Please be safe...will be praying it does not hit your area so bad :hugs:
Also praying your LO waits till the storm is over... hope you are feeling well.

Nothing else happening on my end, no big appointments I guess, not till glucose at 28 weeks. Still working around my MS and just got a box of Edward's frozen Turtle Pie dessert...hehehe, craving chocolate! Just pray it stays down :D

Have a lovely weekend y'all!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow! The barometric pressure thing is for real...who knew! https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17004080
Hold on to your amniotic sacs, ladies!

And of course stay safe everyone :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

[email protected] *Seaweed*! I guess it is true! Yikes!!


----------



## lch28

sooo, today I get a delivery in the mail. He sent me the bassinet i wanted. Then i got a card and a dozen roses. the card said , Happy 24 Weeks, I miss and love you. heres the bassinet 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12322083


now im scared about the pressure thing and ptl lol. darn. 
we got hit last october too. i didnt have power or hot water or drinkable water for 8 days! i am supposed to get hit hard with the hurricane as well


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Lch don't be worried about PTL, I am sure the weather thing changes the risk only very slightly! Your cervix is strong honey :hugs:

How are you feeling about the delivery? :hugs:


----------



## lch28

lol, thanks hun! im feeling okay, bit worried since Sophia was very tiny so i didnt feel anything. Also worried about getting another epidural, I had one in February, one in August for my cerclage, and this will be my 3rd in one year. not sure if thats good. also im scared to tear! ah!! did you tear?


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh haha I meant what came in the mail! It took me a second to figure out the connection :p

I bet it is ok to have that many epidurals...it is just anesthesia and they make it safe for the baby too. :hugs: I did have a 2nd degree tear. I didn't feel it...I had the epi but a low enough dose that I did feel the stitching! Going to the bathroom was scary at first, like everyone says, but hopefully it has healed ok. We shall find out in a couple weeks!


----------



## lch28

lol what? im confused! 

hope all healed well hun. i heard your supposed to pour water over your bits before you pee.


----------



## seaweed eater

lch28 said:


> sooo, today I get a delivery in the mail.

^^ that delivery :p


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: I hope you don't get hit to hard with the hurricane. And if baby comes... baby is ready to be here! :) Happy 37 weeks! Yayayayyaay! I can't wait for you to update us of baby's arrival. Its so exciting! Eeeek!

Seaweed & ICH: You both have made me chuckle. Tee-hee! How nice of baby's Daddy to send roses and the bassinet. It's super cute! How did this make you feel?

I'm sure you aren't going into labor anytime soon hun. Maybe 36 weeks when the clerage is removed... And maybe even 40! :wohoo: 

I did use a bottle to squirt over my bits. It felt so good, I remember. I also loved... showers with the spray hose. It sure felt good. I didn't get to do the fizz bath. But, I was only in the hospital for 20 hours after labor. I couldn't believe I was being released, but I was so happy and I went straight to DD's side. My milk came in about 3 days later and my feet swelled like balloons. But, I was on my feet a lot.

I know everyone knows I have a 3D/4D scan coming up. I'm so excited... I don't think much or talk much of else. I have the 3 hour glucose Monday morning, regular OB Tuesday morning... And scan Thursday afternoon. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> sooo, today I get a delivery in the mail. He sent me the bassinet i wanted. Then i got a card and a dozen roses. the card said , Happy 24 Weeks, I miss and love you. heres the bassinet
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12322083
> 
> 
> now im scared about the pressure thing and ptl lol. darn.
> we got hit last october too. i didnt have power or hot water or drinkable water for 8 days! i am supposed to get hit hard with the hurricane as well

Send him a list of the other thing you need too! There's no reason he can't support that baby. You're doing ur part keeping baby cooking. :thumbup: and you can't live without water so go buy some gallon jugs at Walmart so u have at least enough for a week! :thumbup:


We have survived. :haha: it wasn't as bad as Irene was, tho the rain and wind is expected to continue for another day or two. There hasn't been bad flooding tho. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

hahahahah seaweed. im so silly!!!!!! i just laughed out loud when i finally understood what was going on. 

but yes, i think it was very nice of him.. its hard for me, because I love and miss him but he needs to change and I just dont have it in me to believe he will, yet again to be let down. who knows what will happen - hes got serious issues and he needs to work them out. he had a god awful childhood and everyone - including his own parents - have abandoned him , so he pushes people away and treats them awful.sometimes i feel guilty, because i really am all he has. but i had to think about myself for once and i couldnt take the emotional abuse and i refuse to let my son grow up with him and his mean attitude. i am a firm believer in second chances, and i think anyone can change if they really work at it. as of now i need space and time. lots of it. 

snow - yeah my mom went out tonight and stocked up on everything. im kinda freaking out about what ill eat if we lose power again.


----------



## snowangel187

Have her get some ice or if your freezer makes it bag it so you can keep coolers. We always have cans of tuna, chicken. Those cup o' noodles that u just have to add boiling water too. And canned soups and spaghetti o type of things. They're certainly not on top of the healthy food for pregnancy list, but some food is better then none! We also have a grill and stock up on propane. :thumbup: tho normally I think our risk of hurricanes is worse then most everybody else's. :haha: if y'all don't have a big grill outside they sell those little ones for camping. You should check to see if they have some sort of emergency shelter set up too just in case. I know schools and hospitals have generator back up, so that may be a last resort but would be good to know ahead of time. :shrug:


----------



## bec01

Good luck with the hurricane everyone affected :( 

Had my gender scan yesterday - at first he said boy and pointed out a "protuberance" and then changed his mind and said girl! He ended the scan pretty convinced it was a girl but said we could go back after our 20 week scan and he'll confirm - hopefully they'll all say the same thing! Baby was bouncing all over the place, I may have overdone it on the juice as he said it was hard to get a good look. 

20 week detailed scan is 19th Nov and follow up gender scan is 24th Nov.


----------



## lch28

congrats hun! a friend of mine drank so much juice she had to reschedule lol


----------



## snowangel187

Stay safe Ich. Anybody else in the line of the hurricane?


----------



## lch28

thank you, you too hun.. 
my doc appt got canceled for tomorrow because of the storm. she said they should resched for wed


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope u guys are alright thts got the hurricane, it looks a big one on the news. Xx


----------



## sevilla24

They canceled school for us today... so far we still have power.... I REALLY hope it stays that way!!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

me too.. i hate losing power =[ the news said to expect to lose it for 7-10 days


----------



## Wiggler

Stay safe everyone :hugs: x x x


----------



## snowangel187

What part of Jersey are you in?


----------



## lch28

Central nj. So far 300 people out of 7000 in my town lost power. Of course we are part of that. Ugh. Currently on my phone which is low on battery. We have been told to expect no power for up to ten days so may be out of touch for a while


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ich stay safe Hun....xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Stay safe Ladies!

Bec: Congratulations! Nov. 19 is a wonderful day... my wedding anniversary. :) Wouldn't suprise me... :pink: rules this thread. :)

AFM: 3 hr glucose done! OB tomorrow, hope for good results. 

Just 3 sleeps until scan! :wohoo: I'm so excited! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove can't wait for ur scan pics Hun. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I have gestational diabetes. I failed the 3 hour test. So, now I meet with a dietician on Thursday. I have to go buy a little machine and test strips. I have to check my sugar in the morning and after each meal. 

Good news is... this was the first appointment the Dr. measured my bump. And my measurement was on. But, it still sucks because I don't want any complications whatsoever. :( Atleast its going to be monitored. 

I go to the Dr. every two weeks now. Nov. 16 & Nov. 30. Only 2 sleeps until scan. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry not been in for a while struggling to keep up with subscriptions x

:hugs: to those in storm sandy x

Ich the crib is gorgeous :cloud9:

Leinz sorry you failed the test :hugs: 2 more sleeps though :happydance:

Afm it's V day :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove sorry to hear tht Hun. Xx

Aw happy v day xxx


----------



## sevilla24

Lost power last night... day two no school... at my mothers (who has power). Just wanted to check in!!! Still pregnant!!! lch, stay safe!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Well, I have gestational diabetes. I failed the 3 hour test. So, now I meet with a dietician on Thursday. I have to go buy a little machine and test strips. I have to check my sugar in the morning and after each meal.
> 
> Good news is... this was the first appointment the Dr. measured my bump. And my measurement was on. But, it still sucks because I don't want any complications whatsoever. :( Atleast its going to be monitored.
> 
> I go to the Dr. every two weeks now. Nov. 16 & Nov. 30. Only 2 sleeps until scan. :)

Bummer Leinz!! I think they'll do some non stress testing too and you'll likely be induced on or near ur due date. Probably even an extra ultrasound. Hopefully u can control it by diet. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

So I've had an interesting morning. Went to the hospital for a non stress test. They monitored me for a little bit, then sent me for an ultrasound. All seemed fine. I was waiting for the nurse to come out so I could be discharged. Well apparently in the 30 min of monitoring I had 4 contractions :shrug: so dr wanted me remonitored they hooked me up to an IV. I had almost passed my next 30 mins and had three contractions in a row. The nurse asked me how I felt about a holiday baby. I said Christmas yes Halloween no. Anyways they finally slowed and I was discharged. :thumbup: pretty sure dr will change my non stress testing to twice a week after I go in for my appt.


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- I"m sorry to hear about the diabetes. Just know it will be ok b/c you will be closely monitored and will be eating healthy :) Yaay for your upcoming scan!


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry about the GD hon. :hugs: :hugs: It's good that you were tested. Seems like lots of people are able to keep it under control with diet and have no complications from it. Fingers crossed that will be the case for you! It seems like a good sign that you're measuring on and not too big.

Happy V day, Mrskg!

Snow, how crazy about the contractions...I'm glad you will be monitored! Hope baby stays in there for a while!

Hope everyone is safe and dry. Sounds like a crazy storm.


----------



## srrhc

Hey everyone. It has been ages since I have posted but I have been following you ladies. Leinz I am really sorry about the diabetes. My close friend had to do through it with her little one. I agree with the other ladies though they will monitor you careful and I know you will also be proactive. I am thinking of you. 

To the ones if you effected by this storm I am so so sorry. It is just so sad. I hope everyone who is in the storm stays safe and hope power returns soon. 

As for me I took a pregnancy test today just to kill time and my DH actually had to point out to me that it was positive. I was like no way and he goes oh yes it is honey I have seen enough of these things to know haha! 

So needless to say I am a ball of mixed emotions. Nervous scared happy but I just want to cry at the same time. I am leaving it all on Gods hands and just feel so blessed to be able to enjoy this monent right now. I am scheduled for a Pap smear tomorrow. What should I do? Is it safe to have that procedure done when pregnant?


----------



## snowangel187

Some people say its not safe during pregnancy and some drs schedule it. :shrug: you really just need to weigh the risks. When was your last one etc. I'd call ur OB in the morning and discuss ur history with him and decide from there. :thumbup:


----------



## srrhc

I just had one 6 months ago. I have to have two a year &#55357;&#56862;. I would love to not have to have one!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Srrhc! What exciting news!

Sorry about the GD Leinz but glad that you caught and now they can put together a plan for you! You will do great!

Stay safe all of you storm girls! Thinking of you!

So I just got home from an overnight at the hospital...threatened pre-term labour. Contractions have finally started to slow down and my cervix is still closed but I was kept overnight for observation. Got a shot to mature baby's lungs just in case but so far baby is staying put and is not engaged. Have to go back tonight to get the second shot...I am so exausted. Between my contractions and labour noises (lol) I had absolutely no sleep. Contractions started at 5 pm so went to hospital at 7pm. Had a bunch of tests, my FFN was negative. Got a little sleep from 11pm-2am but the contractions came back with horrible back pain that won't go away. Haven`t had any big contrations since 5 am just back pain which I know can be labour as well. I saw my ob and I am back on Friday for more tests, NST, and ultrasound I am quite tired and uncomfortable but baby is still doing great. Lots of movement, etc. Wondering if this bubs is going to stay put!


----------



## snowangel187

srrhc said:


> I just had one 6 months ago. I have to have two a year &#65533;&#65533;. I would love to not have to have one!

I'd cancel it. 6months wasn't that long ago. :thumbup: who does ur paps? Is it the same person u would see for baby? I would cancel and then when u go in for ur first appt they'll ask when ur last pap was and then they can decide if it's necessary for another.


----------



## snowangel187

Krippy said:


> Congrats Srrhc! What exciting news!
> 
> Sorry about the GD Leinz but glad that you caught and now they can put together a plan for you! You will do great!
> 
> Stay safe all of you storm girls! Thinking of you!
> 
> So I just got home from an overnight at the hospital...threatened pre-term labour. Contractions have finally started to slow down and my cervix is still closed but I was kept overnight for observation. Got a shot to mature baby's lungs just in case but so far baby is staying put and is not engaged. Have to go back tonight to get the second shot...I am so exausted. Between my contractions and labour noises (lol) I had absolutely no sleep. Contractions started at 5 pm so went to hospital at 7pm. Had a bunch of tests, my FFN was negative. Got a little sleep from 11pm-2am but the contractions came back with horrible back pain that won't go away. Haven`t had any big contrations since 5 am just back pain which I know can be labour as well. I saw my ob and I am back on Friday for more tests, NST, and ultrasound I am quite tired and uncomfortable but baby is still doing great. Lots of movement, etc. Wondering if this bubs is going to stay put!


Geez there's a lot of us dealing with this contraction drama. :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Krippy I hope things become less uncomfortable soon! But very glad you and baby are ok!!

Srrhc, that is fantastic news!! :happydance: :wohoo: This one will be sticky! When are you due? Sometime in July, right?


----------



## srrhc

So sorry Krippy. I will be thinking of you!


----------



## srrhc

snowangel187 said:


> I'd cancel it. 6months wasn't that long ago. :thumbup: who does ur paps? Is it the same person u would see for baby? I would cancel and then when u go in for ur first appt they'll ask when ur last pap was and then they can decide if it's necessary for another.

Snowangel yes it is the same doc. He is very nice so I am hoping he will opt not to do it. 
I haven't even figured out when I would be due. I guess I just can even let it sink in yet. I would say July at the earliest. I was a summer baby too!


----------



## Leinzlove

WHAT A DAY IN HERE, Lovely's! Pretty amazing wonderful news in here.

Krippy & SnowAngel: Contracting, and both are now home with LO's still baking! This is sooooo wonderful! :wohoo: Yay for movements and monitoring, although it is a pain in the rear.

Srrhc: BFP! BFP! BFP! Oh hun, I'm so excited! Yay, your rainbow has happened.... :) When you give me a EDD, I'll add your new wonderful ticker. Everything is going to be perfect. There are lots of rainbows cooking in here. :) :) :) 

Mrskg: Happy Vday! Eeeeeek! So exciting! :yipee:

AFM: Well, my first reading was 137, to high. I'm making spaghetti with whole grain noodles. We always use brown in this house anyways. 

Also, they moved our closing date back another two weeks saying the house still hasn't been surveyed. DD caught a cold and is missing her therapist appt. tomorrow. I'm writing this day off...


----------



## CherylC3

Srrhc congrats Hun, I'm so happy for u I'd cancel the pap I was de mines but in Scotland u don't get it while pg. xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats srrhc :happydance:

My little boy is 4 today, they grow up way too fast :cry:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats srrhc an :hugs: I know what an emotional time this will be for you x I too am due a smear but doc said to leave it till after birth x

Krippy an snow hope you keep cooking your rainbows for a while yet x

Happy 4th birthday to you wee boy Wiggler x


----------



## nesSAH

*srrhc:* :yipee: Congrats hun! I think Pap smears are safe during pregnancy. With mine, I didn't need to do one 'cos I always have my yearly check. If you had one within 12 months of getting preggo, you don't need another one 9 (as long as your tests were normal).

*Leinz*: Sorry about the GD> I am sure you will have it under control in no time & things will be back to normal.

*Krippy*: Wow! Glad you're home and contractions have stopped. You've got an eager one in there, really praying he/she waits till December.

*Mrskg, Wiggler, Madrid:* Happy V- week ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I had a PAP smear when I was preggo to. It is completely safe! :)

Wiggler...time flies so fast, hope you have a great day with your big boy!

I have been doing well...Have had lots of sleep and had my last steroid shot last night. If I go into labour they will just let things happen as they say the shot puts their lungs almost 4 weeks ahead. 

So Yeah...My OB/GYN really doesn't think it will change when my LO will get here and our plan of action will be the same. I might continue to be uncomfortable and still have random contractions but the baby will probably be term. Hopefully I won't have to have the c-section that we have booked on December the 5th and they will induce me on the 8th instead. Just 2 more growth scans...fingers crossed this baby isn't a giant like its big brother! Also have to have another GD test as I have been spilling glucose in my urine the last couple of days...Not until next week as the steroid they gave me can give me a false postive. With all of these tests and hospital visits these next weeks will fly by I think.


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy: The 3 weeks sure will... Eeeeek! It seems like the third trimester gets here... And everything takes off. :wohoo: Thats really good about baby's lungs. I'm so happy we live in this age of medical technology.

Sevilla will be here any day now updating us with her baby story! :wohoo:

Wiggler: Happy Birthday to DS. :)

AFM: Wow, its the last day of October... I haven't been getting high glucose readings and I have yet to change my diet. I found out my sister is pregnant... (She'd been trying over 2 years.) She went to NTNP about 4 months ago with long cycles. Her last AF was 2 months ago, so it'll be interesting to see what her dating scan says. But, I'm so over the moon! :) 

Oh yea! My ultrasound is tomorrow! Wow! Tomorrow! :yipee: I hope she cooperates and we get to see her beautiful face...

Ladies we are all getting there!!!! It's so exciting!!!! We've come along way since May when this thread was started. This journey has been sooo amazing! :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, looking forward to seeing some cute pics :hugs: I have my midwife tomorrow, but just my 12 week checkup :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Longing... 12 weeks! Eeeek! :wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

Scan tomorrow? How lovely!! I wish I could get another one too but it's too expensive here.

Happy 12 weeks longing!!

I don't know if any of you are going to use reusable nappies/diapers (I know you don't leinz). I just bought 12 of them, extra liners, a wet bag and disposable liners from alva. Not bad in price £62 and hoping that it's a good investment and that I'll save money without having to buy disposables.

Hope you are all well :hi:


----------



## too_scared

I don't post here often because I find the thread goes too fast for me to keep up. :shy:

I am doing cloth diapers. :) I am so excited to buy them. :haha: I will get them sometime in the next month or 2 because you have to wash them and the liners a few times before using them. I already bought 2 newborn sized ones and 12 liners. They are so cute, I just want to look at them all the time. They are the first purchase I made for baby, after our 12 week scan went well. That seems like a fantastic price you got! :)

I can't wait to see your scan pictures tomorrow Leinz!! 

I have my 3D scan in 10 days! :dance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! Affordable here for scan... I think so! It's $124 total (using %25 discount for return visit.) 

You get: 8 pictures, CD of pictures, 15 minute video, Level 1 measurements and 30 minute scan for that price. There is a smaller package that you just get the photos for $85. And when I went at 14 weeks I just got the small 2D package and scan for $65.


----------



## Madrid98

It's a very good deal/value for what you get leinz. I think they are a lot more expensive here to be honest.

too_scared which brand did you buy? any reason? I bought alva due to the good reviews but I'm happy to find other options :winkwink:


----------



## Mrskg

Leinz how exciting can't wait to see your pics tomorrow x Thats a Great price too for something similar here it's £200 Just went to currency convertor an that works out at $322 :wacko: 

It is amazing how far we've all come just had a look at front page an I remember when Madrid an I were down the bottom now there's 13 under us ... Amazing can't wait till they all match seaweeds ticker :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

We are using cloth! I found it way less confusing once we actually started using them. It is working well so far. Munchkin has been growing into the one size diapers so we have more fancy pocket ones now...we started off with just prefolds. I actually still really like prefolds, though. We'll keep using them for sure.

Leinz sooo excited for tomorrow!! :yipee:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah... I know! I love it! :wohoo:

Mrskg: Wow! $322 is soooo much money! DH would've never went for that. :(

We have:

November- 2 Ladies Due 
December- 2 Ladies Due (Krippy- Scheduled Either 5th or preferably the 8th & Snow- Dec. 26)
January- 4 Ladies Due 
February- 6 Ladies Due
March- 3 Ladies Due
April- 5 Ladies Due
May- 4 Ladies Due
July- 1 Lady due... Srrhc, our newest Rainbow :bfp:! 

Eeeeeeek! And ofcourse Munchkin born in September... :)


----------



## too_scared

Madrid, the newborn size ones are Bummis but the next ones I am getting are called Sunbaby. They are a company here in Canada. They are a super great price. I am getting 24 diapers with 4 layer bamboo inserts plus 12 extra inserts for around $200. They are one size so they should last until potty training. Any other diapers I was looking at were going to be at least $400 for 12 diapers and 24 inserts. That is out of our budget right now. I like that we will get 24 diapers because then we will use them like AIO diapers and just take off the soiled diaper and put on a new one rather than just changing the insert. 

Seaweed Eater, how are you liking cloth diapers? What brand did you chose?


----------



## srrhc

Thanks Leinz. This thread sure does run fast haha! 
My first appointment is November 19th. It will be with a new doc since my current doc will be gone by then. 

Everyone is so much farther along than me! So happy to see babies growing here!


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations srrhc!! Welcome back hun!! this time it has to be for another 35 weeks non-stop :winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

seaweed nice to hear they're working for you!! I'm getting more confident as I read good reviews on them!!


----------



## Krippy

We have invested in the Flip reusable diapers for us...My mom and MIL actually purchased them for us for my last pregnancy so it was a great deal for us. Can't wait to use them. 

Seaweed did you find you used disposable for a while before you switched over to the reusable ones. I have heard that it is easier bc they go to the washroom so many times in the first few weeks!


----------



## srrhc

Madrid98 said:


> Congratulations srrhc!! Welcome back hun!! this time it has to be for another 35 weeks non-stop :winkwink:

Thanks Madrid. Trust me I want nothing more than that!


----------



## seaweed eater

We used disposable in the hospital (they were free) and for a day or two after we came home when we were too tired to figure out the cloth ones. Being superstitious or silly or something, I hadn't opened or washed anything more than absolutely necessary before he was born, so we had to do all the pre-washing and stuff after we came home. But I don't think he is going through them any less quickly now than he did in his first month. It has been about 8-10 per day. He still poos a lot though, I think around now that slows down for some babies, but we're still waiting. :)

I got the Real Nappies newborn starter set (which he's now outgrowing) and some miscellaneous other ones...some organic cotton prefolds from amazon called Osocozy (which I really like :thumbup: and which are a little bigger than the Real Nappies ones), some Thirsties covers (still fit!), and a Fuzzibunz newborn size pocket (too small). Since then we have been collecting one size pockets and covers: covers from Thirsties, Blueberry, and something else I forget; pockets from Fuzzibunz, Bumgenius, and Flip. We also have a Kissaluvs bamboo fitted.

To be honest all of them have worked pretty well for us. I would say my least favorite is the Real Nappies set, actually, but even those are fine. The pockets are fun and simple but DH actually prefers the prefolds; I think both of us feel like they are more reliable. We use the newspaper fold here https://theecofriendlyfamily.com/2009/08/prefold-picture-tutorial/ with a snappi.

One thing I didn't realize at first is that if you are using cotton prefolds you need a fleece insert so that the baby doesn't stay wet. Those are super easy to DIY though, you just need some microfleece fabric or a thin fleece blanket you are willing to cut up. You just cut strips of fleece. Done. :)

TS, I have heard great things about Sunbaby :thumbup: I forgot about that brand! I should look into getting some of those.

I haven't heard of Alva...it must be a UK brand. It seems like you guys have so many more brands. I'm jealous.

We do use sposies when we are out, because they take up less space in the diaper bag plus that way I can just leave them in there and don't have to dip into our cloth stash or have to re-pack every time we go out. I am a little scared of sposies though TBH...:p We've had just one leak that I can remember with a cloth diaper, but maybe 3-4 so far with sposies, and that's with him wearing cloth 95% of the time.

Whew! That was long :wacko:


----------



## snowangel187

I like the look of the cover of the cloth diapers, but not enough to take on the extra work. :rofl: I was tempted and have several friends who cloth diaper their babies, but with me nursing and dh refusing to change diapers at all it's like a "splurge" for me to be able to just have disposable diapers and not have to deal with cleaning etc. :shrug: 

I think it's great for those who do it tho! :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: You'll be here for the long haul and I'll be sticking around even when I have LO and make us a forever baby growing up thread. :)

Snow: I'm the same with the nappies. I used disposable pampers with Chloe and I've had two blow out pooo's and no wet blow outs in 18 months. She is still not potty trained. With this baby I'll use the same. DH and I stocked up at $70 for 500 diapers and that lasts us about 2 months and longer when they get out of the newborn stage. :) Cloth isn't for everyone.


----------



## lch28

Congrats srrhc!! Krippy glad all is well. Leinz can't wait for ur pics...

Bad news. On my way to a shelter offering food with my mom (we got hit bad by sandy) we got in a accident. Someone rammed right into the side door I was sitting on. I am at l&d being moniteored so far all is well but I am so scared will update asap I am on my phone


----------



## snowangel187

Oh Ich. :cry: :hugs: update when you can. <3


----------



## nesSAH

Oh no *Ich*! Praying you and baby boy are alright!!! Glad it wasn't too serious! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm sorry hun that you were effected by Sandy. I sure hope you are okay. Try not to worry to much... baby is snuggled tight. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ich hope ur ok Hun....:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you are OK lch, keeping you in my thoughts hun :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Ich I hope you are both ok now and all has calm down a bit there :hugs:

seaweed Alva's are from China and I've got to know them through the ladies living in the US. Their website is all in $ and not in £ or other currencies and they sell them on eBay too. They have very good reviews and are super cute. Maybe check them out as they come in one size only so you can use them until you little one is potty trained.

I saw this video in one of the journals I'm subscribed to and I couldn't help but showing it to you too. I think is hilarious. Check it out when she in the street and there are 2 teenagers behind; they probably think she's mad or something! LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYRSSACstnQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mrskg

thinking of you Ich :hugs:

lol madrid i was watching them too x hilarious video but i think i sang it for days the first time i saw it x


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking of you Lch :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Ich...Hope you are all right hun!


----------



## too_scared

Sending all the good vibes I can muster to you Lch!


----------



## srrhc

Been thinking about you ICH.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hiya I know I don't post in here much as I find it hard to keep up lol, but just to let you know lienz my scan went well an my due date is 13th may! Baby was very active!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on your great news Erin!!!


----------



## srrhc

Congrats Erin!


----------



## lch28

Thx everyone. I am home and well. Still no power or water but I am so grateful me and my little man are ok. Things could have been so much worse. Plus they let me shower and eat at l&d!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

Great news Erin!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Glad all is well with you both ich!!


----------



## srrhc

Amazing to hear ich!


----------



## snowangel187

Did they keep u overnight Ich?


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you're OK lch :hugs: x x x


----------



## sevilla24

hard to keep up since I haven't had power... finally back on. 

lch - SO glad you are okay!!!! Sorry you had to go through all of that

srrhc - YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!! I almost did a happy dance when I saw your post :)

leinz - Wasn't your scan today??? So excited to hear all about it!!!

Wiggler - how you hanging in there?

everyone else - hope all is well!!!! I used disposable and cloth with DD and found that both were manageable, so everyone just finds what works best for them :)

AFM - still pregnant. Ugh. I get contractions (more painful than the braxton hicks I have had forever) but they never are close enough to time. I am ready to have this baby!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I hope things get moving soon, Sevilla. As frustrating as it was to have no signs, I am glad I didn't have a drawn out early labor or prelabor...ouch! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Sevilla I can't wait for your baby to get here. Anyday!!!!!


----------



## lch28

Hope she gets here soon sevilla. How bad was your area affected? Apparently nj was the hardest hit. 

Yea snow I stayed over night for observation


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: So happy you are okay. :)

Sevilla: I can't wait for your baby to get here. :)

Erinsmummy: So happy your scan went perfect. I just knew this was your rainbow. Stop in anytime... :hugs:

*AFM: Baby Zoela weighs 2lbs 6oz, 10 1\2 inches long. She loves playing with her cord and sticking out her tongue. She's beautiful! Absolute perfection! May she just grow and grow while I try to patiently wait...*

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/a1233-1.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/asdas.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/as1.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove great pics, so ur defo team pink :)

Ich glad ur back home Hun. Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Very nice pics leinz!!! congrats on team pink once again!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Sevilla :hugs: Not long now til she is here! 

Love the scan pics Leinz :happydance: 

I'm good, really tired, sore and getting heartburn a lot now :nope: All worth it though :cloud9:


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz she seriously looks like Chloe!!


----------



## lch28

Leinz she's beautiful!!!! So hoping that my guy shows his face at my 28 week scan! Every time they turn the 3d on he turns away or covers up with his hands lol


----------



## snowangel187

They don't do 3d scans here as standard practice, I'm half tempted to go get another elective 3d scan like today. :haha:


----------



## srrhc

Leinz both of your girls are beautiful! You are so blessed :)
I can't remember if I told you but my first appointment is November 19th. Not sure what they will be doing at this appointment. I will be meeting my new doctor since my current doctor has decided to retire...so sad...he was amazing! 
Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! :) It was amazing. I had been worried she wouldn't be cooperative. I knew she was a girl right away. This time it was determined within seconds, haha! :) She does have DD's cheeks. :)

Ich: I hope you get a good face shot also. :) 

Snow: I don't blame you. I already want to go again. :)

Srrhc: They should give you an ultrasound, check your urine and blood pressure. I'd think.

I've updated this threads front page.


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful pics Leinz!


----------



## snowangel187

I couldn't handle it anymore I went out and just about finished my baby shopping. All I need is my car seat/stroller (which was way on the other side of town) and probably another package of newborn diapers. I have a friend coming Monday to help me organize. :thumbup:


----------



## srrhc

Congrats to having almost all your baby shopping done snow. How exciting it must be to shop for things for baby.


----------



## snowangel187

I love it shopping for baby. Unfortunately it's been slow going since I've been on bedrest since 24 weeks. :cry: I've been cheating a little here and there lately but they kind of threatened to keep me last week at my non stress test so want to be done before my next nst on Tuesday. :thumbup: 

Now I have carpal tunnel acting up not only in my left but now my right hand too. :dohh: need to go buy another brace.


----------



## sevilla24

Just checking in to let every one know that at 38 +4 our little girl was born!!! This morning (Nov 5th) at 3:08 am... 7lbs 11oz and just perfect!!!

We are still working on a name... I will come back on and update with more details after I catch up on some sleep. I'm exhausted!!!!

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## happyface82

Massive congratulations sevilla! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to hear some more!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!!! x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

YAYY!!! Huge congrats!! :cloud9:


----------



## srrhc

Oh my gosh Sevilla! I am so excited!!!! Can't wait for an update. Yippie!


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous pic leinz she really does look like Chloe :cloud9:

Massive congrats Sevilla :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

SEVILLA: What wonderful news! BAAAABY! :yipee: I can't wait to hear all about her. Rest up and Congratulations! :)


----------



## Torres

Huge congrats Sevilla! Can't wait to read the details and hopefully see some pics!


----------



## Krippy

Well done Sevilla! Can't wait to see pics!

Sorry I have been MIA ladies...I am back in the hospital with headaches and generally feeling lousy but I will try to check in as much as possible. Bubs is doing great they just are keeping a really close eye on me! Sending lots of love to you all!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations sevilla :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

sevilla24 said:


> Just checking in to let every one know that at 38 +4 our little girl was born!!! This morning (Nov 5th) at 3:08 am... 7lbs 11oz and just perfect!!!
> 
> We are still working on a name... I will come back on and update with more details after I catch up on some sleep. I'm exhausted!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :)


Aww!!! :hugs: :yipee: So excited! Please update us as soon as you get settled in and you get some rest! Would love to see pictures of your beautiful bundle!! Also need birth details :D

Hehehe, don't mind me, just excited!! Congrats!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Krippy*: hope the headaches are nothing... been having them too, but Doc says it's probably hormones and dehydration :(

*Leinz*: Lovely lovely pics and congrats on confirming team :pink:

Sorry been MIA myself...doing okay and still got the MS and daily vomiting which gets triggered by the silliest things. Yesterday, was chewing a bubble gum and threw-up my breakfast. Seeing my ObGyn on Wed. Also a bit concerned about the lack of weight gain :(...lost about 9lbs and only gained 2lbs back!


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry to hear you are in hospital krippy :hugs: glad baby doing great though x

Nessah :hugs: are you taking anything for sickness I've stopped my meds now an only sick now an again so def settling hope it settles for you too x


----------



## nesSAH

*Mrskg*: Thanks! Glad MS is settling for ya... hoping the same for me too :D

I'm taking diclectin, which does make a hug difference... I tried stopping it once and actually had a dreadful day. I've gotten better, tho'...Was talking 3 pills/day. Now just one a day and the once every 2-days vomit. Nausea has gone done a bit too!


----------



## Mrskg

I was on meds whole way through with my last dd I'm glad it's getting a bit better for you x


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy said:


> Well done Sevilla! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA ladies...I am back in the hospital with headaches and generally feeling lousy but I will try to check in as much as possible. Bubs is doing great they just are keeping a really close eye on me! Sending lots of love to you all!

Please do try to update. Hospital? What is going on? I hope the headaches go away and you stop feeling lousy. I'm really glad Bubs is doing great and they are monitoring you well. I'm worried about you, though.


----------



## snowangel187

Congrats Sevilla!! :happydance:

Afm. I've decided to go tonight for my nst instead of tomorrow. I kind of feel yucky
And would rather them keep me tonight and get it figured out rather then in the morning and cause me to have a problem picking up dd from school. :thumbup: 

I did a little too much yesterday an am definitely paying for it. We were gone for 12 hours yesterday running errands, going to church and a couple other things. I wasn't on my feet the whole time, but long enough. We bought our carseat/stroller combo so now I only "need" a pkg of newborn diapers, a boppy cover, a sling and nipple cream. :rofl:


----------



## lch28

Today is day 8 of no power. I am losing my mind. It will be 27 degrees tonight :-(


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: So glad you don't have much else to get. Take it easy, hun. :hugs:

Ich: I hope the power gets on soon. 8 days is way toooo long. How do you manage to keep warm? :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Wow a lot going on today! 
Ich I am praying you get power soon. I can't even imagine it being that cold without heat. 
Snow it seems like you had a very busy day yesterday. Hope you get lots of rest the next few days. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I have had some weird nausea the past few days. It starts with a cough and then turns into a gag. Did or have any of you ladies experienced this. The fatigue is strong. Is there anything you ladies do to try and help the exhaustion? 

Can't wait for an update from Sevilla!


----------



## lch28

Lienz.. I don't lol. No matter what I do I am freezing. Right now I'm wearing leggings , sweatpants , two long sleeve shirts. Sweatshirt a robe and two pairs of socks. A hat too. Still shivering. I agree. Eight days is way too long...


----------



## srrhc

Bless your heart ich! I get cold when the temp gets below 60. I can't even imagine how cold the 20s much be. Is there anywhere you can go to get warm?


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: Sounds like what I get with acid reflux. I get it so bad I wake up at night to throw up. As for the fatigue, no help for you there. It goes in the second trimester and comes back in the third full force.

My symptoms are backache, fatigue, heartburn, ligament stretching, braxton hicks, achy uterus... Three trips to the bathroom again at night. 

Ich: That is terrible, hun! I wish there was some way you could keep warm. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Ich...That is freezing. You poor girl...Bundle that bundle up!

Sorry you are feeling so achey, etc. Leinz....Oh the joys of being preggo! It is amazing what we women go through! 

Well headache is gone...I was feeling great and now the pre-term contractions are back for the last 2 hours. Golly this is going to be an eventful few weeks before this baby gets here lol!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch I cannot believe it has been 8 days!! That is just insane, I can't even imagine. We are used to keeping it pretty toasty for Munchkin since he was cold at birth. I don't know what we would do.

Srrhc, I did have the cough/gag you describe. I would say just figure out what triggers it, if there is anything in particular, and be careful with that. Like taking pills or brushing your teeth. I don't really have any suggestions for the fatigue. It's awful. :hugs: Just be really kind to yourself. It DOES suck as much as you think it does. You are not making too big a deal out of it. I absolutely couldn't believe the difference once I started feeling normal again. I hope it ends soon for you!!

Krippy :hugs: that baby sure is keeping you on your toes. Keep taking care of both of you. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## snowangel187

Went to the hair school yesterday and let them cut my hair. :haha: the girl actually did a good job. I like going there to let them practice, I don't really go anywhere other then church and grocery store (even when I'm not on bedrest) so I'm cool if they "mess up" I think I'm going to go there for a spa treatment in the next couple weeks. Why not right? It's literally 1/3 of the price of a "real" spa and it allows them to get time in what they need. Really how bad can they screw up a foot and leg massage and toe painting? :haha: if y'all have a school around you, you should look into it. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

We have a hair salon at the local college, all the girls already work in hairdressers and are in the final year of their training so not much chance of them screwing it up and its soooo cheap. I need to pop over there at some point.


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies dr appt wasn't what I expected. Told me during one of my nst they noted umbilical cord was around baby's neck. So he's going to monitor me even more. So now I have nst twice a week and see him once. He's also talking about inducing me at 38 weeks instead of 39 if I make it that far. Ugh. Lots of stressors because we have no family here still and December 16th is the day I know for sure somebody will be here so it's really hard with dd. I've gone and talked to her school to see what my options are as they offer after school type of services. :thumbup: now I really need to kick it into high gear and get stuff done.


----------



## srrhc

Snow I am so sorry about this news. Is there anything they can do to get cord from around the neck or will it just work it's way off? Sorry if that is a weird question. Is seems your baby is just ready to be here sooner rather than later!


----------



## snowangel187

Well it's possible that the cord around her neck will be no problem at all as lots of babies are born with it around their neck. But it's also possible that because of all my other issues it could become a big problem. That's why there's extra monitoring now. I will probably go Friday for my next nst and ask more specific questions about the cord position. They hadn't mentioned it to me during my nst, but dr brought it up today.


----------



## Madrid98

It's one of those things as you said snow. It may/may not have any impact in the baby as many others have the cord around their necks and are fine. I hope the stress doesn't take over and you can think positive and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy


----------



## Krippy

Snow...it is like we are leading double lives. I have NSTs 3x a week, my baby's cord is around the neck (my Dr. Says that it is absolutely normal and nothing to worry about so far), I was having a c-section @ 39 weeks and now being induced @ 38 weeks. How strange is that?

AFM...I get to go home from the hospital today! Yaaaahhhh! Headache is gone but I have been diagnosed with late onset gestational diabetes. So off to the clinic tomorrow to get my GD lesson! Crazy...that I was ok @ 28 weeks and now I have it. Dr says that it doesn't happen too often but sometime it does!


----------



## lch28

snow sorry for the bad news but i am glad you will be watched closely.

krippy glad you are coming home!

afm - still here. without power.. ugh. i feel like such a whiner. but seriously , this is insane. 9 days and counting . anyway went to my doctors today and all is well. cervix feels good and stitch is in place, baby is doing well


----------



## lch28

oh my god! another storm is going to hit us! a nor'easter!!! and if our power isnt back by tomorrow night when it stops theyll stop repairs until FRIDAY!!!!!!!!! apparently it shouldnt be bad enough to take out your power if its been restored but if its out to expect some delays :growlmad:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm sorry to hear that you still don't have power. I hope the Noreaster doesn't cause anymore delays. Try to keep warm. :hugs:

Krippy: I'm sorry baby is keeping you on your toes. Try not to worry to much, hun. I'm very sorry you are going through this scary stuff. As with the GD, thats not to much to add to worry. I have it myself discovered at 28 weeks. I have noticed that if it gets high I feel very crappy... I get tired, headaches etc. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and very worried about you. :hugs:

Snow: I'm sorry about the cord. But, I'm sure baby will be ok. It's good that they induce you earlier and are monitoring you well. Everything will work out even with baby's arrival a week earlier than expected. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

AFM: I can't believe how many complications arrise the moment we enter the third trimester. Almost everyone in the third trimester in here is experiencing some sort of complication. Prayers and thoughts for continued healthy pregnancies and healthy babies. Ladies we are almost there. :hugs:

babyfeva: EEEEEK! It's almost time for labor! Your lil boy will be here. :)


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Leinz! I'm starting to get a little nervous. I had my cervix checked yesterday and nothing... :/ I hope that you're doing well. I've been stalking even though I'm not always posting.


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't worry about the cervix. It really gives no indication really on when things will start happening. Unless you have enfacement or station. Dilation usually happens last in first time labors. And most of the time epecially in first time labors nothing happens until labor itself... Even if they tell you 2cm dilated it could still be weeks, and if they tell you no change it could still be that day. :)

I had no change at 39 weeks, and was induced with DD at 39w2d. Either way the baby will be coming soon. :yipee: 

Look for these signs of approaching labor... You might not have them all.

*Weight Stabilization- A week where you don't gain anything at all.
*Increased CM or Mucus Plug
*Energy spurt (Lasts 48 hours Approx. 2 weeks before labor)
*Diahrea/increased bowel movements (day before labor usually)
*Braxton Hicks (More Common in subsequent pregnancies starting as early as the 25th week)
*Baby Dropped (Happens super early with first time pregnancies and usually not until right before labor with subsequent pregnancies... Along with it you can breathe again (unless you always were carrying low.) Very frequent urination (like every 2 hours.) Feeling baby on bladder, having to go right after you just went. Lots of aches and discomfort. Especially while being active or walking. 

Are your bags packed? I'd sure hope so. :) You will do fine... I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Wiggler

I had none of those signs with Dylan, I just woke up and my waters went :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

I had the baby drop and the diahrea. I guess I should've said these are the expected signs that labor is coming... Haha!

Saw this video in my pregnancy class. Which I'm still earning bucks for baby by the way. Getting ready to read "The Five Languages of Love" for bucks now... not baby related, but in honor of my upcoming anniversary. :)

Sevilla: Can't wait for your birthing update. :)

Ich: 100 days to go! :yipee:


----------



## lch28

Ohh yay I didn't realize lol!!!!


----------



## lch28

Omg omg double digits!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

I talked to my mom last night about baby coming early and everything. My brother was born at 32 weeks in the late 80's and was in nicu only for 6 days. And it was because he needed a blood transfusion, he had no problems with breathing. :thumbup: it has put my mind at ease some. Even tho I know not all baby's have the same results I know of I go this early it's possible she won't need a nicu stay. Like I've said before I'm freaking out because if there's a nicu stay I won't be able to be with baby very much as we don't have anybody to help with dd til Dec 16th. She has school from 8-11 and dh works until 7-8 sometimes. :(
I know I shouldn't be stressing, but the "unknown" really bothers me. :cry:


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich*: Oh girl! Praying for you!! So sorry the second storm is hitting the east coast and also that you don't have power!! Grr!! Pls, stay as warm and safe as possible...really praying you get power restored ASAP!!

:hugs:

*Snow*: I feel you! I hope baby waits for a few more weeks. It's a big worry thinking about who's gonna watch the older sibling when you go into labor. DO you have a back-up? Just in case? Can your hubby get emergency days off work just in case?
:hugs: I hope it's all worry and your LO waits till due date!!! :)

*Leinz:* Five Languages of Love is a great book! It's a Christian author and I actually own a copy which I keep circulating amongst friends :D You gonna love it!!


----------



## snowangel187

nesSAH said:


> *Ich*: Oh girl! Praying for you!! So sorry the second storm is hitting the east coast and also that you don't have power!! Grr!! Pls, stay as warm and safe as possible...really praying you get power restored ASAP!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> *Snow*: I feel you! I hope baby waits for a few more weeks. It's a big worry thinking about who's gonna watch the older sibling when you go into labor. DO you have a back-up? Just in case? Can your hubby get emergency days off work just in case?
> :hugs: I hope it's all worry and your LO waits till due date!!! :)
> 
> *Leinz:* Five Languages of Love is a great book! It's a Christian author and I actually own a copy which I keep circulating amongst friends :D You gonna love it!!


Hubby is the boss, so *could* take off any days he wants, but he won't. :growlmad: and if there's nobody here while I'm in labor then he will sit out with her and I'll be by myself depending on the time of day I could maybe get a friend from church. BUT I can't depend on them being available like I could with family. Just going to try to stop stressing. And pray baby stays cooking for 6-7 more weeks.


----------



## srrhc

Snow I am really sorry you are having to deal with this extra stress and worry. I am praying that baby stays put and you don't have to worry with any of this :)

Ich hope you are staying warm. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Madrid98

Ladies I got my Alva's today in the post!! They look so cool. 

Seaweed I'm not sure if I told you before but they aren't a UK brand they are from China.


Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/755BE2C3-B979-43E9-9391-B5B5285B86A7-2487-000001DB2154ACDA.jpg


----------



## seaweed eater

You did tell me, thank you. They look adorable!!


----------



## srrhc

For some reason today I am not feeling as tired. This has me a bit nervous :(


----------



## snowangel187

srrhc said:


> For some reason today I am not feeling as tired. This has me a bit nervous :(

Try not to stress those days come and go. :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

I'm exhausted. Wanna trade?


----------



## srrhc

MightyMom said:


> I'm exhausted. Wanna trade?

Well I would trade you except it has already come back haha! And I am crying over nothing. Currently I am having to breath thru my mouth because my nose is one big stuffy and runny mess at the same time. Love it :)! 

Any appointments today? 

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## snowangel187

I had my nst this morning. I went in super early so I wouldn't be late getting dd and baby cooperated perfectly and I was in and out in just over an hour. :thumbup: so I ran to the grocery store and am resting til it's time to pick dd up from school. I did get to hear a baby's first cry during my nst it was so sweet. :)


----------



## srrhc

Awwww! How precious


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: ladies

Had my Obgyn checkup on Wed- Still no weight gain since last month... anyways, Doc is not worried. My iron levels are still low (which is expected because I have anemia)... just making sure I use my pills and the levels don't drop...

Lol, talking about being tired.... I crash everyday by 5pm! Dunno how I'm keeping up with my very active toddler :yawns:

Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, I know ladies... All about the exhaustion. 

Snow: They can give shots to develop baby's lungs. It puts them 4 weeks ahead. It's all going to work out. I can't believe how hard it is to find out what to do with DD. I've also been having those thoughts. Someone said on here they may be able to stay at the hospital with you. And if DH is there, this may be the best option for me. I just have to find out if my hospital allows it.

NeeSAH: Wow, 4 weeks and no weight gain. I'm envious. I had one month I gained 8lbs and the next I gained 3lbs. I'm up 30lbs now... And I have the biggest weight gaining time to go... Like 11lbs would be normal from here to 40 weeks. It's good to keep your iron levels good. I'm having a hard time with my glucose. Some things trigger it and other times nothing does. I just eat lots of meat and veggies. 

Krippy: Thinking of you hun. Hope you are home now. Or do they plan on keeping you until baby arrives? :hugs:

Seaweed: Oh Munchkin is so adorable! I couldn't resist showing his picture to Chloe and she was talking to it. :) I also showed DH and he was like "Awwww.. Which he knows you are from BNB because I've been talking about you since December. :)

Srrhc: My symptoms came and went also. It's such a relief to have them. I'm glad yours are back. :)

AFM: We officially own the house! :wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww that is so adorable that Chloe talked to Munchkin's photo! :cloud9: Soon she will have her very own baby sister to talk to!!
I love how babies are so fascinated by younger babies. We went to a mixed age baby group once and Munchkin was the youngest by far, and a couple of the older babies were really interested and kept smiling at him. Soooo cute. <3

So glad about the house!! :happydance: Finally!


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany was really interested in my little baby nephew until I gave him a cuddle, she glared at me and then made it her mission to try to hit him :cry: I am so worried how she will react when baby is here :(


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Oh, I know ladies... All about the exhaustion.
> 
> Snow: They can give shots to develop baby's lungs. It puts them 4 weeks ahead. It's all going to work out. I can't believe how hard it is to find out what to do with DD. I've also been having those thoughts. Someone said on here they may be able to stay at the hospital with you. And if DH is there, this may be the best option for me. I just have to find out if my hospital allows it.
> 
> NeeSAH: Wow, 4 weeks and no weight gain. I'm envious. I had one month I gained 8lbs and the next I gained 3lbs. I'm up 30lbs now... And I have the biggest weight gaining time to go... Like 11lbs would be normal from here to 40 weeks. It's good to keep your iron levels good. I'm having a hard time with my glucose. Some things trigger it and other times nothing does. I just eat lots of meat and veggies.
> 
> Krippy: Thinking of you hun. Hope you are home now. Or do they plan on keeping you until baby arrives? :hugs:
> 
> Seaweed: Oh Munchkin is so adorable! I couldn't resist showing his picture to Chloe and she was talking to it. :) I also showed DH and he was like "Awwww.. Which he knows you are from BNB because I've been talking about you since December. :)
> 
> Srrhc: My symptoms came and went also. It's such a relief to have them. I'm glad yours are back. :)
> 
> AFM: We officially own the house! :wohoo:


Congrats on the house. :thumbup:

Our hospital said children are not allowed to stay the night. There's a spot for dads but that's it. And they also said kids had to be supervised by another adult meaning dd couldn't be there with just me. Dh or somebody would have to be there with her. Dh wouldn't stay overnight in the hospital anyways do that's not a problem, if I do go into labor before somebody gets here then it will be an issue.


----------



## Krippy

I am home now and feeling much better. They have put me on insulin and now just trying to get the doses right. It is actually easier than what I thought it would be to be constantly poking myself with a needle. Bubs and I miss all the sugar though...I really crave candy but I know that it will go away in a week or so when the sugar withdrawl is over! lol

Congrats on the house...finally! Can't wait until you do all the renos and move in. Love seeing before and after pics.


----------



## Leinzlove

Seaweed: I think DD would be fine now. She loves kids and follows them around. I think she has figured out that they are like her. :) It was cute, but still when I said Baby, she started poking at my belly. 

Snow: Yea, I don't think my hospital will allow it either. I think we are going to let DD go with my FIL and figure out that night later... DH can always stay home with her if he needs to. If its the weekend that would be ideal... but most likely not.

Wiggler: I think your DD will be fine... As she won't be the baby anymore but she's used to being around DS. We have been using a baby doll and saying be nice to the baby and giving it lots of love. 

Krippy: Insulin... I can see why the earlier induction. They say with insulin you'll be induced 37-38 weeks. I really hope I don't go so far. The dieting has gotten much easier. I've stocked up on lots of fresh veggies, salads and meat. I allow myself small portions of potatoes and even breads. I'm allowed 30 carbs for snacks and 45 carbs for lunch and dinner. I've found this wheat bread that is only 22 carbs for 2 slices... makes a great BLT, or even toast with eggs. I've cut out all processed soups... I limit milk to one glass a day because it blows my glucose levels. I'm glad you are dealing, being monitored and are home. I hope you are also are feeling better. Won't be long until Bubs is here. :)


----------



## sevilla24

Wiggler said:


> Bethany was really interested in my little baby nephew until I gave him a cuddle, she glared at me and then made it her mission to try to hit him :cry: I am so worried how she will react when baby is here :(

Hey Wiggler - we will have to chat some more when your baby gets here!! My DD is just over 2 years old and it has been an interesting adjustment bringing the baby home. We have only been home from the hospital a few days, so we are still figuring things out. So far she seems to LOVE the baby. But she has been weird around me and tends to go to my husband more. Also, she wants to climb in and/or play with all of the baby things (we didn't set them up until baby came home) and has COMPLETE meltdowns when we say "no, that's for the baby". However, we are working hard on making her feel special and letting her do things that the baby can't do. Plus, she REALLY likes to help. I just figure it will all work out!!


I PROMISE I will update you all with the going-into-labor and birth story soon! Next week DD will be in day care and I will have more time to catch up. FOr now I am focusing on healing and getting acquainted to our new life! :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Sevilla... So happy to see you've updated! :) I'm glad things will work out with DD. My sister said the same things about the older wanting Daddy more at first. 

I love the name Alexa... So beautiful! Congratulations, Love the picture, also. :)

Our thread now has... 2 Babies Born! I love the tickers! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Congratulations Sevilla :cloud9: enjoy your family time and don't worry about us!


----------



## lch28

congrats sevilla!

i have lots of reading to do on this thread ladies.. and i am happy to say, that today at noon my power came back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after 12 days of pure hell! lol

wait did seaweed post another pic of munchkin????? i cant find it lol


----------



## seaweed eater

You must live near some of my relatives who got their power back around the same time today. I'm so glad it is back! Must be such a relief :happydance:

No pics here, just on facebook. I would be happy to add you if you want -- just PM me your info :thumbup: (that goes for all of you!)


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Sevilla!


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.facebook.com/sasha.deerans.7 my FB, I'm pretty boring on there though :haha:

I hope Bethany reacts well to the baby, she is normally so relaxed and happy it was quite a shock to see her not so thrilled with me cuddling another baby. I've tried the doll thing, she just tosses it aside and grabs a car to play with, cars are obviously more fun :rofl: I am hoping she will see how Dylan is with the baby and copy him, he is so excited :cloud9:

lch - So happy you have power back!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies! Seaweed, do they live in NJ/NY? i dont have a facebook =[ lol. never got into that..ive been wanting to make an account though. ill get around to that..

i have so much laundry to do!! its amazing how 12 days without my washing machine turns into loads and loads of laundry! 

my mom and I went out yesterday and replenished our entire fridge/freezer. fun.. :growlmad: oh yes, i have been given permission to go shopping and such . i really nevre do it, but i so needed to get out of the apartment. my doc says everythings fine and while i still shouldnt work, he just wants me to rest when i can.

leinz, i have my GD testing/OB appt on Nov 19. Also have my ultrasound on Nov 23!!! :happydance: hoping that my cervix looks good, id be thrilled if it didnt shorten more, and also i hope my little mans kidneys look good also! cant wait to see him again, im hoping he will not cover his face up when they do the 3d like last time! little stinker. 

i have a lot of catching up to do on this thread.
srrhc i think i did say this but wanted to say CONGRATS!!


----------



## lch28

bump today, 26+1
 



Attached Files:







26+1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump :cloud9: x x x


----------



## lch28

thanks! i just compared my pic from a month ago and i really got big this month.. all my clothes go up on my belly when i walk. guess its time to go shopping.. lol..


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> thanks! i just compared my pic from a month ago and i really got big this month.. all my clothes go up on my belly when i walk. guess its time to go shopping.. lol..

I hate that!! I have to hold some of my shirts down so my belly doesn't hang out. :haha:


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh! i hate it too! ill buy a shirt that fits nicely and 2 weeks later, my belly is hanging out. it drives me absolutely mad.


----------



## lch28

<--- like that shirt in my avatar. nope. cant wear it at all lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! I wear those shirts around the house and let my belly hang out. :) 

Ich: Loving the bump! So, happy your power is back! Also love the bump... gorgeous! It has definitley gotten bigger. Nov. 19 is my wedding anniversary so thats a good day to pass the glucose. Yay for Nov. 23, I hope he shows his face also.


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz! yeah, around the house i wear whatever! lol. tank tops that barely cover half my bump :dohh: but i def need to do some shopping for clothes to wear out.. 

did you make the things in your siggy? like the one of you and Chloe and the one for Zoela? I love them!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun. I sure did. And my spoiler too. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Sevilla so happy ur baby's here xxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, I was looking at the front page, I can't believe all the pink in this thread! I still think Krippy will end up with a boy though :)

Too_scared, weren't you going to find out sometime soon?


----------



## snowangel187

I'm eating a 3 Musketeers for breakfast and I don't feel one bit guilty. That's all. ;-)


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha Snow...I wish I could have chocolate for breakfast! :( Silly GD...

I think that it will be a boy to Seaweed...only 2 and half weeks to find out! Arrrggghhh! Getting soooo close! I dreamt he had blue eyes and blonde hair last night though which I doubt will happen but he was really cute and over 10 pounds lol! I guess we will see...


----------



## too_scared

We found out yesterday <3 We are on team blue!! I will post a picture when we get home. :happydance:

Congratulations Sevilla on the arrival of your LO. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Haha, I once dreamed early on in my pregnancy that my baby was huge, pale, and hairless. I knew that couldn't really happen...and it didn't :p


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, I'm impressed with my timing, I just remembered sometime in early Nov :) congrats on your boy!! Can't wait to see photos. :cloud9:


----------



## sevilla24

Slowly I am getting things updated... new avatar picture of my little Molly and her baby sister Alexa!!! :cloud9:

My lady parts are still pretty sore (second degree tear... she came out in 3 pushes...) story to come soon!!! Just hard to sit at my computer for more than 5 minutes!!!

Thinking of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Soooo cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats on team blue :blue: too scared :happydance:

Sevilla she is gorgeous Hun. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on team blue too_scared! :happydance:

Sevilla - your avatar is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

love ur avatar sevilla!!! leinz its awesome u made those!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies! We are on :cloud9:

Sevilla, Alexa is beautiful! Both of your girls are! Molly was at the top of our list if our little guy had turned out to be a girl. 

Here is a picture of the little guy
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_14 cropped.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## srrhc

Too scared congrats! I love you little guys fingers! Precious

Sevilla your girls are precious. Molly looks so happy!


----------



## lch28

congrats too scared!!

omg im so sad my little man never shows his face for the 3d. he covers it up with his hands! lol


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats *Too_Scared*!! Yay for :blue:

*Sevilla*: Lovely lovey avatar!!! So precious!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies! 

I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats too scared!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Tooscared on Team :blue:! :wohoo: He is very adorable! :)

Sevilla: Awwww... how precious! She's beautiful. :)

Krippy: My dreams were right with DD to a T. This time not at all... kept dreaming boy and I'm most definitley :pink:! It won't be long before we know. :)

Snow: Yay for chocolate. I've been good for the most part... But I learned my glucose goes crazy with just a little bit of chinese.


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team :blue: too scared xxx

Sevilla she is gorgeous :cloud9:

Double digits for me today 99 days to go :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

That is so awesome Mrskg! I can't wait for double digits. :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Beautiful pic Sevilla!! She's gourgeous!!!

Too scared congrats on team blue. 

Happy double digits mrskg!! Same here!!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks! 

Happy double digits to you!


----------



## srrhc

Mrskg congrats on double digits!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Tooscared on Team :blue:! :wohoo: He is very adorable! :)
> 
> Sevilla: Awwww... how precious! She's beautiful. :)
> 
> Krippy: My dreams were right with DD to a T. This time not at all... kept dreaming boy and I'm most definitley :pink:! It won't be long before we know. :)
> 
> Snow: Yay for chocolate. I've been good for the most part... But I learned my glucose goes crazy with just a little bit of chinese.

Ya Chinese food's biggest ingredient is sugar :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg & Madrid: Yay for double digits! What a wonderful feeling! :) Won't be long until we are all holding our little baby girls. :wohoo:

Snow: I hadn't known... Chinese and sugar. That stinks... I love chinese so much! I hope I don't have diabetes after pregnancy. Because, chinese is my favorite diet food. :)

Srrhc: One more week until time to see baby! :wohoo: :yipee:

AFM: Work continued on our house today. My FIL asked if we minded just putting in a shower... Uh, yeah I minded. I'd prefer a bath for bathing my LO's. Solved fast. We do have 2 bathrooms but for now we are just getting our house livable. (So the upstairs luxury bathroom is waiting. :)) DH and I have been thinking room colors... So, for the nursery we are going mint green, DD's room Bubblegum pink, my room a medium blue, and our downstairs bathroom pool party blue... going rubber ducky theme there. :)

We don't agree on the living areas (Diningroom, hallways, and livingroom.) As for the kitchen I'm definitley thinking a soft purple. Its my room and I love purple. Tee-hee!


----------



## srrhc

I love hearing your updates about the house. Decorating is so much fun. Picking out paint colors!!! I think all the colors and theme you mentioned will turn out great. Defiantly get your way with the kitchen! If you are like me you spend majority of your time there.


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - I am envious of your motivation to decorate!!! For some reason, I NEVER got the "creative" bug to decorate my house. I think I just get overwhelmed by it. We actually bought a brand new house so it didn't need any work (painting etc). We hung a few pictures and called it a day. But sometimes I see other peoples nurseries or play rooms and I get jealous!!!! Whenever I think I should redecorate a room, I think of 100 other things I would rather spend the money on. Oh well, maybe some day when the kids are older.....

What do we have going on for appointments this week ladies????


----------



## sevilla24

babyfeva - you are 37 + 5 today..... that's how far along I was when I had DD #1 !!!! You are getting sooooo close!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

We definitley have to have paint. They are repairing drywall... etc. Its not to bad when you have lots of family and friends to help. :)

Dr. Appt... Friday. Went to Childrens with DD yesterday and today for follow-ups. MIL visiting tomorrow for tour of the house. 

Trying to finish the "Five Languages of Love" for the pregnancy clinic. (Worth $140)

Our Wedding Anniversary is Monday... Getting excited about that. :) 

How about your Sevilla? And Alexa?


----------



## snowangel187

Baby passed my nst for today. So I'm good for a couple days. Dr wants me to continue as I am with nst's, but my next appt with him is two weeks and he will send me for my growth scan then. (assuming I have no problems with my nst's ) and we should know them if I'll be delivered early or not. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Awesome Snow! Happy 33 weeks! :wohoo:


----------



## happyface82

Snow - that's great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Sevilla- I'm starting to get nervous. It's all happening so fast now. I saw the doctor today and I'm 1cm dilated and 75% effaced. Does that even mean anything haha. How are you and your girls?


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- I cannot get over the fact that you're already 30 weeks+!! The time has has gone by so fast!


----------



## srrhc

Great news Snow! That is wonderful!
Wow so many of you ladies are getting so close! Amazing!


----------



## Madrid98

leinz I'm sooooooooo jealous!!!! I love decorating!!! and green is my favourite colour so mint green seems to be a superb colour choice :winkwink:

babyfeva not long to go hun!! don't be nervous!! you'll know what to do when the time comes.


----------



## snowangel187

babyfeva said:


> Sevilla- I'm starting to get nervous. It's all happening so fast now. I saw the doctor today and I'm 1cm dilated and 75% effaced. Does that even mean anything haha. How are you and your girls?

I was 2cm for several weeks and then induced. It may or may not mean anything. :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva: I think it means A LOT! Not the dilation, but the enfacement... 75% that is wonderful. I think you'll go before your EDD. I do know you can be dilated for quite some time. I can't wait to see what he looks like. Please do post a picture! Everything will be perfect, don't be to nervous. It's such a wonderful, happy time you'll be meeting your son. :) 

30 weeks, I'm loving it! :) With the holidays coming, its sure going to go fast. Well, the house helps with that, also. I just want NO complications. I'm so scared of getting high blood pressure again. Etc.


----------



## sevilla24

babyfeva I agree with Leinz - the dilation usually can mean nothing (my close friend recently walked around 4 cm for a week!!!) but effacement is GOOD!!!!! Do you have a yoga ball you can bounce on, it helps to really get that baby's head nice and engaged. 

I understand the feelings of nervousness. One minute you are excited and impatient, and the next moment you are anxious and nervous. The worst part for me was the NOT KNOW when she was coming!!!!

How are you feeling otherwise???


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- thank you for your words. I think 75% is good progress too. I can't wait to see his face and smell him :)

These next 10 weeks for you will go by sooo fast! Keep busy.


----------



## babyfeva

Sevilla- I might have to get a ball :) I have been walking a lot lately though. I've also been feeling the baby's head far down there several times today. It almost feels like it's a stinging sensation.


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva: I agree with Sevilla. I love the ball. DH and I won ours in childbirthing class playing triva when I was pg with DD. :)

Did they tell you about station? I bet baby has dropped though. Usually that happens earlier with first pregnancies. 

Baby will be here soon. :wohoo:


----------



## babyfeva

Leinz- she didn't say what station but did say baby's head has dropped.


----------



## lch28

babyfeva soo excited for you hun!

leinz your 30 weeks! omg! lol.. everythings going by so fast!

sevilla i just love your avatar. they are both so beautiful. loving Molly's hair! she looks so happy to be a big sister!! i know your super busy but just wanted to ask you this if you get a chance :hugs: So with the anterior placenta and all im wondering if this is normal. Sometimes i only feel a few kicks a day and they will be super light. And then sometimes he kicks like crazy all day. its always different and the days where he doesnt kick much im scared something is wrong =[


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> babyfeva soo excited for you hun!
> 
> leinz your 30 weeks! omg! lol.. everythings going by so fast!
> 
> sevilla i just love your avatar. they are both so beautiful. loving Molly's hair! she looks so happy to be a big sister!! i know your super busy but just wanted to ask you this if you get a chance :hugs: So with the anterior placenta and all im wondering if this is normal. Sometimes i only feel a few kicks a day and they will be super light. And then sometimes he kicks like crazy all day. its always different and the days where he doesnt kick much im scared something is wrong =[

SO SO SO normal!!! :hugs: Even towards the end I didn't even really feel it all the time. Around 30 - 34 weeks is when I felt it the most.

It's natural to worry, but you have been doing so well this pregnancy and I think your little guy is going to come out perfect!!! :cloud9: Hang in there!


----------



## lch28

:hugs: thanks so much ! i just cant even believe it. after passing 23 weeks i just feel so much better. its an amazing feeling to finally relax a bit.


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> babyfeva soo excited for you hun!
> 
> leinz your 30 weeks! omg! lol.. everythings going by so fast!
> 
> sevilla i just love your avatar. they are both so beautiful. loving Molly's hair! she looks so happy to be a big sister!! i know your super busy but just wanted to ask you this if you get a chance :hugs: So with the anterior placenta and all im wondering if this is normal. Sometimes i only feel a few kicks a day and they will be super light. And then sometimes he kicks like crazy all day. its always different and the days where he doesnt kick much im scared something is wrong =[

I get freaked out when baby is lazy too. Like yesterday she didn't really move much. She moved enough to barely pass kick counts, but I was considering going in for a nst. The only reason I didn't was because I was awake every hour during the night before and each time I woke up I felt her move. So I assumed she was rowdy throughout the night. :thumbup: but I def know what you mean. I was even eating sugary things to get her to move and nothing. And this morning she did fine for her nst and has been pretty active. :shrug: I the not knowing and I don't want to go to the hospital for "nothing" but on the other hand I don't want to ignore "something". So stressful.


----------



## snowangel187

Oh ya ICH dr's are not even concerned with kick counts til 28-30 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Woohoo I'm a honeydew today. :happydance:


----------



## lch28

i go through the same thing! its like a battle with in. i dont wanna call my doc because im not 28 weeks.. but i dont wanna ignore it! anyway, right after i posted to sevilla he started kicking away :cloud9: he seems to be pretty quiet until night time. glad your baby girl passed her NST! ive never had one. actually maybe i did, after my car accident they hooked me up to that thing at L&D that monitors contrations and movements. is that a NST?


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> i go through the same thing! its like a battle with in. i dont wanna call my doc because im not 28 weeks.. but i dont wanna ignore it! anyway, right after i posted to sevilla he started kicking away :cloud9: he seems to be pretty quiet until night time. glad your baby girl passed her NST! ive never had one. actually maybe i did, after my car accident they hooked me up to that thing at L&D that monitors contrations and movements. is that a NST?

Yes that's part of the nst. The baby needs a certain amount of changes in heart rate over a period of time. And also they watch to make sure I'm not contracting too much. Then they send me for a biophysical ultrasound where the tech has to check for a few things. Like make sure she has enough fluid, she moves enough, does practice breathing and one other thing I'm not sure of. If I fail that it's likely they would send me to deliver. :thumbup: one thing about yesterday's biophysical was I could definitely see cord around baby's neck. :cry: although they're not super concerned other then extra monitoring it scares the crap out of me. :(


----------



## lch28

oh hun :hugs: it would scare me too but the good news is you are being watched very closely ! its great she is passing all her tests =] she will be here soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

I had NST every 2-3 days with DD. I had HBP. I didn't realize at the time if I'd failed, I would've delivered.

I found them to be a pain because each time I had to go to the hospital. And it made for a two hour appt... between Dr. office and hospital.

I'm hoping that it was an indication of DD's birth defects and not of me and the way I deal with pregnancy. Because, I don't want to go through all that again.


----------



## lch28

well im headed to L&D. im just super concerned about movement so mentioned it to my doc and he wants me to go in


----------



## Madrid98

I hope all is well with you both ich! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Aw sorry to hear that ich x was just about to reply saying I have days where she moves all the time an days where there's hardly anything an I have a prosterior placenta x seems that just as I'm really getting worried she gives a little nudge here an there but it is stressful x


----------



## srrhc

Leinz I hope you don't have to go thru any of that either. 

Ich thinking of you. Keep us updated.


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> well im headed to L&D. im just super concerned about movement so mentioned it to my doc and he wants me to go in

Thinking of you. Let us know what's going on.


----------



## Wiggler

Thinking of you lch :hugs: x x x


----------



## lch28

thx ladies. just got home, baby boy was fine and of course started kicking away when they put the monitor on me!


----------



## Leinzlove

So glad all is well, Ich! I have those lazy days myself. Cold water seems to get her moving for a minute. :hugs:

AFM: Super tired... Spent hours this evening cleaning and packing our basement. So glad thats done and I had DH's help. Everything is in the trash or packed up and in the garage waiting for our move. I put all the newborn stuff in my hall closet. And I'm thinking I may pack a bag soon. Has anyone packed thier bags for labor? I still have to pick out Zoela's coming home outfit etc. When I do, I'll post pics here. :) Please share yours also.

Babyfeva: Yay! Happy 38 weeks! :yipee: Don't forget to pack chapstick... Thats the one thing I couldn't do without during labor. :)

Wiggler: Happy 3rd trimester! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Wiggler

lch - glad baby boy is doing fine!


----------



## Leinzlove

Gift for myself... Earth Angels Maternity/Nursing Baby & Me 2-Piece Set

This is definitley being packed in my bag. Both washed in Dreft. :)
 



Attached Files:







AAAADF4HBQ0AAAAAAcr1-Q.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1


----------



## snowangel187

My bags are basically all packed. I just need to sanitize pacifiers and add one to the diaper bag. And then I'm going to add a couple snacks to my bad. I tried doing that once, but then realized that the "best by" date was before delivery. :rofl: I will probably double check them to make sure everything I want is in them since I packed them in stages. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

i got this in the mail today:happydance: i love it
https://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Belk?layer=0&src=4100684_127753_A_420_T10L00&layer=comp&$P_PROD$


----------



## happyface82

lch28 said:


> i got this in the mail today:happydance: i love it
> https://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Belk?layer=0&src=4100684_127753_A_420_T10L00&layer=comp&$P_PROD$

This is sooooooo cute!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> i got this in the mail today:happydance: i love it
> https://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Belk?layer=0&src=4100684_127753_A_420_T10L00&layer=comp&$P_PROD$

I have no reason to have one for the area I live. Considering our winters are 60-70*. :haha: however I found a brown one similar to that from Gap at a consignment shop for $3.50 so I bought it because we will be visiting Maine in March. :thumbup: they are super cute tho. :)


----------



## srrhc

Ich that is adorable!


----------



## snowangel187

Anybody Have their baby's going home outfit picked out?


----------



## happyface82

I can't wait to find out what we are having so I can plan things! :winkwink: And I'm secretly wishing for a boy as everything we have is pink so then I could justify buying some newborn clothes!!! :blush:


----------



## snowangel187

happyface82 said:


> I can't wait to find out what we are having so I can plan things! :winkwink: And I'm secretly wishing for a boy as everything we have is pink so then I could justify buying some newborn clothes!!! :blush:

My brother and his girlfriend just found out they're having a boy. So I can buy pink and blue. ;)


----------



## happyface82

snowangel187 said:


> happyface82 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to find out what we are having so I can plan things! :winkwink: And I'm secretly wishing for a boy as everything we have is pink so then I could justify buying some newborn clothes!!! :blush:
> 
> My brother and his girlfriend just found out they're having a boy. So I can buy pink and blue. ;)Click to expand...

haha that's cool!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

I'm SO EXCITED!!

We had our gender scan today, anyone want to guess boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







Waving Hi.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## happyface82

I'll say boy!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Snow!

Ich: I love that... Same one Zoela got but hers is Pink. And I also got one in white, but I'm sending it to my cousin who is in labor as we speak. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I bet it is a boy, mighty... I'm always wrong and I posted girl on FB. :)


----------



## snowangel187

Mighty. I guess boy too. ;)


----------



## Wiggler

I guess girl :) x x x


----------



## sevilla24

My sister had her baby girl this summer and I lent her all of my DD's baby clothes (and now she gives them back for my DD #2... haha) so we are getting a lot of use out of them. I mention this because someone brought up a going home from the hospital outfit... we started a mini-tradition that all three girls came home in the same outfit!!! We have a picture of each girl wearing it in the car seat for the ride home. It's really cute :)


Mighty - when are you going to end the suspense!?!?!?!? ;)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm guessing boy :D

Hi everyone, hope we are all well today :hugs: just wanted to let you know, and so that you can update the front Leinz that I have my scan booked for Monday 17th December, my first and only scan at 18 weeks!! Can't wait :D


----------



## nesSAH

*Mightymom*!!! Soooo? :D Beautiful scan pic!!!


*Leinz*, pls update my ObGyn appointment for Dec 3. Not sure when she is gonna request my GD test... I know it's coming up soon- hate the sugar drink :p


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, Ladies... Sorry about my slacking. I'll be updating TooScared's :blue:. And also... your scan date Longing... Thats such a wait, one and only scan. I'm glad you have a doppler. :)

NeeSAH: Yes, your glucose test should be coming. Mine was to be sheduled between 26-27 weeks, but I waited until last minute.

AFM: Found a cute nursing cover. It was only $5 baby bucks at the boutique. If I get around to it, I'll post a pic.


----------



## snowangel187

nesSAH said:


> *Mightymom*!!! Soooo? :D Beautiful scan pic!!!
> 
> 
> *Leinz*, pls update my ObGyn appointment for Dec 3. Not sure when she is gonna request my GD test... I know it's coming up soon- hate the sugar drink :p

28 weeks is standard for gd test unless you're at higher risk. :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Sorry ladies, had some errands to run. Didn't mean to leave the suspense THAT long...

It's a BOY!! Team :blue: !! I've been pretty sure it was a boy for a very long time and I am so relieved that I was right. So now it's official!!

It was really hard to get him to stop squirming and get the potty shot. We actually got a profile view, and then another shot where he had his hand over them. Little bugger was being coy!

And now I can officially say...we are awaiting the arrival of COLTON JACOB. :)


----------



## srrhc

Congrats mighty mom. I love that name!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Mighty Mom! Congrats on team :blue:! :yipee: I love the name Colton Jacob! :)


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations on team blue! It is a wonderful team to be on! ;)


----------



## MightyMom

LOL! Thanks ladies! This is all new territory now. AND now I get to go SHOPPING!! MWAHAHAHA!! I have had a nursery set for a very long time, can't wait until we get to our new house and I can prepare a room for out lil man. Then I get to have fun making a room for my daughter and my son. Best of both world, yay!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats MightyMom!! Adorable name too!


----------



## happyface82

Congratulations Mightmom!!! :happydance: And love the name! I hope I follow on your footsteps in 2 weeks time! :haha:


----------



## lch28

congrats mighty mom! welcome to team :blue:!!!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Mighty Mom!


----------



## Leinzlove

And BaileyBubs is........ Team :pink:! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Happyface: No doubts here... You are team :blue:! :yipee:

AFM: Dr. Appt. today went great! I was soooo happy! Sigh! I'm always so afraid to be sent for more observation and testing. I didn't want to especially today because DD had to go with me. DH is working 6 days to have our anniversary off, which is Monday.

DD didn't take kindly to the DR. measuring my Zoela bump and using the doppler. She threw a fit and was unconsolable. My blood pressure was real good 128/64. That keeps me happy. It went bad with DD at 34 weeks.

Also I'd been concerned about my fasting glucose level increasing to the 80s these last 4 days. When it'd previously been late 60's, early 70s for the last two weeks. Dr. said was normal and if it went in the 90s he wanted to know.

So far... So good! Plus wanted to share... I have three sisters due with 2013 babies! :) My SIL Feb. 14, My sister July 2, and my brothers Wife July 15th... How bout that baby bug! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the appointment went well, my kiddies don't like them too much either, Dylan got a bit upset when they took my blood, bless him.

Aww how lovely that Zoela will have so many little playmates so close in age :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

haha I certainly think so!! Lets see what the sonographer thinks!!!! 13 days!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

We're thinking team blue for us too, so it might start to even out in here soon :D

Talking of baby fever, I just found out my cousin is expecting too, I think she is about 2 weeks behind me!


----------



## lch28

this is the first time in my family history that only one person is pregnant lol.. 2 years ago, my SIL, Aunt, and 2 cousins had babies in the same 2 months. sooo many baby showers! 

i was right with both my babies about gender. i think mamas intuition goes a long way lol


----------



## srrhc

Wow lots of babies coming soon. That is all great and exciting news! It is so fun hearing gender reveals!


----------



## Leinzlove

Intuiton right for DD, wrong for Zoela. And I really, really thought boy! Dreamed Boy! Physic said Boy! Chinese gender chart said Boy! Intelligender said Boy!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Intuiton right for DD, wrong for Zoela. And I really, really thought boy! Dreamed Boy! Physic said Boy! Chinese gender chart said Boy! Intelligender said Boy!

You haven't delivered yet? ;)


I was wrong with dd and actually cried I was so shocked when she said girl. And I was right this time. Hubby is still hoping for a boy tho. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I did get a laugh out of your post. I sure haven't delievered yet. I've even decided I can most definitley wait for Zoela. As a healthy baby is worth the wait in gold. :) But, I doubt its a boy. Being told instantly at 28+4 pretty much hammers it in... And really at that point if she'd said Boy I think I would've been disappointed as I've come to know her as Zoela. 

I invision my little girls playing together... Dressing them alike occassionally and seeing how they differ and yet how they are alike. It's amazing how you love them from the minute you know your pregnant... But yet even more as they grow. There surely isn't anything as wonderful. :)


----------



## srrhc

Leinz those words are so true. A mothers love for her children no matter how little or old is very very strong and special.


----------



## srrhc

I wonder how often people are told one gender but then deliver the opposite.


----------



## lch28

i think that happens more often when you are told girl but really deliver a boy. very rare though.. i was 100 percent sure it was a boy this time. chinese thing said girl though but i knew it wasnt !


----------



## srrhc

Wow I could even imagine being in labor and thinking you are having a girl or boy and then the doc announces the opposite! 

I don't have any feelings on gender yet. Maybe it will get strong as I get a little further.


----------



## lch28

im sure you will hun! whens your scan??


----------



## srrhc

My first one is Monday. Hopefully I get to see my little blobby


----------



## lch28

yay!! you will hun! so happy. have you gotten a blood test done for beta and progesterone?


----------



## srrhc

No haven't had anything yet. I already take progesterone cream though but I was never tested for it. My doc just put me on it last time.


----------



## lch28

thats good i was on crinone 8%


----------



## srrhc

That is exactly what I take.


----------



## lch28

uugh i hated it lol! the clumps!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for Scan Srrhc... Come on Monday. I got disappointed with DH, because he agreed to go over to our house and supervise our workers. My FIL asked him to take over for the day so he can auction off some farming equipment. I understand it needs to be done... But, I got so mad, I cried.

DH took the day off from work for our anniversary. And now he's going to be working all day over there. Hopefully, we'll get to do something that evening. But, I worry he will be tired the whole time.


----------



## srrhc

Ich yes the clumps are kinda gross haha! 

Leinz I would be upset with Dh too. It is your anniversary and that is such a special day. I hope he isn't too tired cause if he is he will have to do some serious making up haha!


----------



## lch28

aaww leinz im sure you guys will do something special in the evening. hope so!!


----------



## snowangel187

I've been to six stores and have been unable to find Funny Bones. I'm annoyed. :haha: In other news, we will probably go out to get our Christmas tree tonight so dd and I can pick away at the decorating while she's home from school this week. And I've decided to go out for thanksgiving rather then cook a big dinner for 3.5 people. I may get some stuff for dh to grill for lunch and do dinner out or something. I just know I can't do turkey and all the fixings by myself.


----------



## srrhc

My family also goes out for thanksgiving. Much more relaxed haha!


----------



## lch28

ughhhh there is gonna be like .. 25 people in our apartment on thanksgiving. Im not even gonna be able to get around!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

We're going to get our christmas decorations out tomorrow, just for me to look through and see what we have, incase I need to make any extras :D i won't put up till December 1st, just because that's when we've always done it in my family as my brother and sisters birthdays are at the end of November so we never got excited about christmas till after we celebrated their birthdays.

When is thanksgiving?


----------



## lch28

it is this thursday


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH checked our decs a few days ago, we need everything but the tree :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Ladies... Decorating for Christmas sounds so lovely. Unfortunatley, it's doubtful that I will be able to put my tree up. Well, maybe if they get my livingroom done. I don't want to do it here, because I'm unsure of where we will be Christmas morning.

For Thanksgiving, we are having it here... But Just DH, Chloe and I. I tried to talk DH into going out with family. But, eventually he talked me into doing all the cooking just for our little family. Then he tried to talk me into making wings instead of turkey. I drew the line there I want tradition and if we change it for just one year. I'm afraid it'll change it forever. So, I bought a butterball turkey breast. :)


----------



## srrhc

That was me last year Leinz we were moving into our new house and I didn't get to do any decorating for Christmas. I was so sad cause I love decorating. I plan to go all out this year. 

I am impressed by all the ladies that can fix up a thanksgiving dinner. I have taught myself what little I know about cooking which isn't much.


----------



## Wiggler

We moved in here a week before Xmas, the first thing I did after unpacking some of the kids toys was put the tree up :rofl:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Leinz even if you decorate a few days before christmas at least that is still something :hugs:

I didn't get to decorate last year either as we were living in a caravan, between houses :dohh: can't fit much in a caravan :haha:

Wow thanksgiving is Thursday, you must all be excited for your thankful feasts, I love turkey, we usually have that for christmas in England, i'll get it next year when i'm there, but this year I will be having the weird Swedish buffet christmas dinner. At least I should hopefully get a white christmas :D


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh I would love a white Christmas. I'm just hoping it snows at some point :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

srrhc said:


> That was me last year Leinz we were moving into our new house and I didn't get to do any decorating for Christmas. I was so sad cause I love decorating. I plan to go all out this year.
> 
> I am impressed by all the ladies that can fix up a thanksgiving dinner. I have taught myself what little I know about cooking which isn't much.

I don't do crazy meals for Thanksgiving. I cooked a full Thanksgiving last year by myself but stated it was my first, and last. :rofl: we had some family here and that's why. But usually we go out or I make Lasagna. Same goes for Christmas. I might start doing some real holiday cooking tho in the next couple years tho so the kiddos don't miss out.


----------



## srrhc

Snow I love a good lasagna so nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

You might be lucky wiggler, or unlucky lol it's not that great when it snows in England is it :haha: you had snow in November the year before last, and it hasn't snowed yet so maybe some will arrive for christmas this year :D Otherwise i'm sure you'll get some in the new year! I'm also from west sussex and I remember the November snow well, because I got stuck on the runway when I landed for over an hour waiting for them to clear the snow, was not a fun trip :(


----------



## Wiggler

The snow has been pathetic round here recently, last winter we had it once, less than an inch thick that melted after a few hours :dohh:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I remember when I was younger, it seemed like we would get at least one snow day every winter and it seemed really deep, but maybe it's just my childhood immagination working there :dohh:

The worst bit about the snow in England is how the whole country comes to a standstill, they need to get more prepared for it :haha:

Life goes on over here lol we get loads of it for 6 months, it's great, i've already made my first snowman this winter :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I know, its ridiculous how this country reacts to the pitiful snow we do get, you would think every year it would change, but nope. We get a few inches and everything stops :dohh: :haha:

I have decided when the kids are old enough to appreciate it we are going on holiday one winter to somewhere nice and snowy :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

You definately should, it makes such a difference to go to a country that is prepared for it. Just make sure you research where you would go first as for instance, i'm right in the north of sweden and end of november to early january we get between 3 and 5 hours of daylight a day, so not much opportunity for being out and about in daylight, and also oct - december is a mixture of rain and snow so it's often slushy and crappy! February march and april are by far the best months to travel to somewhere like this, it's lighter, very snowy and getting warmer (for swedish winter standards) just some pointers to think about in the future :D

It gets light about 8am here at the moment and start to get dark around 2pm now, I can see why alot of Swede's suffer with SAD!


----------



## Wiggler

6 hours of daylight? wow!


----------



## srrhc

Longing2bAMum said:


> You definately should, it makes such a difference to go to a country that is prepared for it. Just make sure you research where you would go first as for instance, i'm right in the north of sweden and end of november to early january we get between 3 and 5 hours of daylight a day, so not much opportunity for being out and about in daylight, and also oct - december is a mixture of rain and snow so it's often slushy and crappy! February march and april are by far the best months to travel to somewhere like this, it's lighter, very snowy and getting warmer (for swedish winter standards) just some pointers to think about in the future :D
> 
> It gets light about 8am here at the moment and start to get dark around 2pm now, I can see why alot of Swede's suffer with SAD!

Wow I couldn't imagine it getting dark at 2. I complain when it gets dark here at 6 during the winter.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

On the 21st December on the winter solstice which is the shortest day of the year it gets light around 10am and dark around 1pm, if it's cloudy, then it just seems dark all day everyday, I have the lights on permanently, but we make up for it in the summer because we have 24hr daylight :D


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I would hate 24 hour daylight, give me darkness any day :haha:

Going to go through the baby clothes tomorrow, I can't wait! :cloud9:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

i'm used to it now, i quite like both :D

My OH got some of his old 80's baby clothes out the other day, they were so cute :D :haha: Wish I had more to go through :D


----------



## Wiggler

We bought 5-6 big boxes of girls clothes a month after Bethany was born (we were team yellow with her) and there is some adorable stuff she was just too big to wear at that point, I can't wait to go through it all!


----------



## Leinzlove

How interesting... Just 6 hours of daylight. We get lots of white snow here. We've had a few flurries but not our first stick yet. It's coming though any day.

I hope I can put up a tree... But, I really don't know if we'll be moved in before Christmas or after. :( I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove we didn't get the keys till the 16th dec last yr for our house and I ran in on my lunch break and threw the tree up lol... Hope u are settled fr Xmas Hun. Xx


----------



## sevilla24

Just popping in to share that yesterday I had to get two kids out of the house BY MYSELF for the first time and I DID IT!!!!!!!! :happydance: A two year old and an almost two week old.... :wacko: But let me tell you, when I finally got them in the car and we were driving away, I felt like super woman!!! hahaha :haha:


----------



## srrhc

I love that Sevilla!


----------



## seaweed eater

Go Sevilla!!! That must have required some pretty precise coordination. Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

yay sevilla!!


----------



## sevilla24

Thanks ladies - I didn't know where else besides BNB I could say how excited I was for that :winkwink:

srrhc good luck at your appointment tomorrow - and anyone else this week!!!!


----------



## lch28

hahaha!!

yes yes good luck srrhc! update asap!


----------



## srrhc

Sevilla I have has that thought cross my mind before. I can say stuff on here that I would never say anywhere else haha! 

Thanks ladies I will be sure to update right away!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: WTG! What a feat... Now you are scaring me, lol. :)

Srrhc: Please do update ASAP! All is going to be perfect! :)

AFM: DH took me out to dinner & we did a little Zoela shopping. It was for our anniversary which is tomorrow. :yipee: As tomorrow he will be working on our house. :)

This is what we bought. Soft Polo blanket $8.99 & Medela Manual breast pump $29.99. The lactation consultant said this would be what I need since I don't plan on pumping much. 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_0304.jpg


----------



## snowangel187

Well we got our tree. And we got it in the stand. And I watered it. So ends the days progress. :rofl: I'm hoping to accomplish lights tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Leinz,

Thanks for your invite. Ive got an ultrasound scheduled in two weeks. 
Praying for a sticky bean / rainbow baby.

Xox


----------



## bec01

Hi Scorpio, fantastic to see you here.

Congrats Srrhc! Good luck for your appointment. 

re christmas trees - I've been busy redecorating the living room with new furniture and everything and I got upset the other day because there's no room for a huge tree anymore. So I went out and bought a little artificial tree that can sit on top of the new sideboard. It was an excuse to buy new decorations in my new colour scheme so I'm happy! Living room looks great now, just waiting for my new sofa which I hope will come this week.

Anomaly scan this afternoon! So nervous.


----------



## bec01

Also meant to say happy anniversary Leinz! Sorry hubby will be working today but at least you got to spend some time together yesterday. Zoela's new blanket is beautiful.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: I'm delighted beyond words that you are here! I've been waiting for you! I'm so happy and excited for you! When have you scheduled your scan? Do you have an idea of your due date? I try to update the first page with appointments and tickers. This baby is forever. 

Bec01: Happy 1/2 way! Enjoy your scan, its going to be perfect! Can you believe 20 weeks? And it'll be great to be confirmed :pink:! :) Be sure to update.

Srrhc: Thinking of you today! Can't wait for your update! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinzlove said:


> Scorpio: When have you scheduled your scan? Do you have an idea of your due date? I try to update the first page with appointments and tickers.

I have scheduled my scan for Dec 4. DH will be there with me. Im due around mid July 2013. I cant pinpoint my exact ovulation date but have an idea which week.

Big thanks for all of your support xxo


----------



## Mrskg

massive congrats scorpio xxx


----------



## srrhc

Congrast scorpio! Glad to have you here!
Bec01 have fun at your scan today Yippie!

AFM I am a ball of anxiety and nerves. I don't know why but I have a fear that they will do the ultrasound and see nothing. I guess it doesn't help that I will be by myself. DH has teacher of the year stuff and could not get out of it and I didn't want to delay my appointment any further. I am praying that I can just feel calm about it all. Thanks ladies. I will update as soon as I am out of the office. 

Leinz I am glad you got to spend time with DH for your anniversary. It is so nice just having time together isn't it!


----------



## happyface82

Good luck srrhc! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

good luck srrhc - everything will be wonderful hun :hugs:

leinz love the blanket! i bought a blue one just like it the other day. it was 19.99. boo. lol

i have to buy a electric pump because unfortunately things did not work out like i planned with FOB and ill be returning to work pretty soon :cry: thinking of it tears me up. so anyways ill obviously be pumping a lot. i know nothing about pumping. lol


----------



## lch28

congrats scorpio!


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> good luck srrhc - everything will be wonderful hun :hugs:
> 
> leinz love the blanket! i bought a blue one just like it the other day. it was 19.99. boo. lol
> 
> i have to buy a electric pump because unfortunately things did not work out like i planned with FOB and ill be returning to work pretty soon :cry: thinking of it tears me up. so anyways ill obviously be pumping a lot. i know nothing about pumping. lol

lch - I am here to support you!!! I, too, have to return to work and am starting pumping today to start freezing my milk. I did it with DD too and it worked out just fine. I have some tips and tricks when it comes time for you to pump. I won't overwhelm you now :) 

I know the anxiety about going back to work and having someone else take care of your baby... but looking back it was a great decision for our family. My daughter fell in love with her day care and she became very social and well-adjusted. In fact, if she can't go to "school" because she is sick or whatever, she is so sad because she misses her friends and all the structured activities they do! So, just try and look at the positives!! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

awww sevilla thanks so much honey! when I Was with FOB i was still going to go back to work but not for a year or so.. things didnt work out, I am thankful to qualify for basically free daycare, because with my salary daycare would take a whole chunk out! What kind of pump do you have? This sounds stupid, but do you need to get bottles that like work with the pump? or any bottles?? lol 

also i wanted to ask, i read on here that with an anterior placenta, a lot of babies come out back to back and its a really rough labor. Did Alexa come out back to back??


----------



## bec01

All fine at scan! Baby was cross legged and not very co-operative for the gender bit but the lady was fairly sure it's a girl! Having our private confirmation scan on saturday morning so if that says girl too then it's straight to the shops for pink things!


----------



## lch28

awwww congrats hun!! do you have any preference? so glad everything is well!
my scan is on friday! i cant wait to see my little guy. Nervous about my cervix and his kidneys.. but positive thoughts!!!!!!! and he better show me his little face lol


----------



## bec01

It's the old cliche for me - as long as it's healthy! My brother's gf is due next week and it'd be nice if we both had the same, I had all girl cousins growing up and we're still great friends.

27 weeks lch! Where is the time going??? I bet his kidneys will be fine, they say it usually rectifies itself before birth don't they?


----------



## Mrskg

Great news bec x

Srrch good luck hope all is well x


----------



## lch28

times has literally flown by!! i just cant believe it. i feel so blessed. i have not one single girl cousin! lol. i would have loved one when i was younger. I was always chasing the boys around :haha: was also the youngest! 

yes, they say it usually resolves itself but i am still nervous, i have a feeling all is well though


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec: So happy for good news! :)

Ich: Everything will be perfect on Friday! I also hope he shows his face. :)


----------



## Wiggler

No more appointments for me now for a while. Had physio today and it was really positive :) She is determined to make me pain free once this baby is born :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats great Wiggler... I hope you are pain free soon. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

It's going to be a long journey, and she said it's going to be very hard, but I am determined to get there, my pelvis has ruled my life for over 4 years now :nope:


----------



## srrhc

Bec so glad you appointment went well! Yay! 

My appointment went incredible. I heard my little baby's heartbeat and he or she is measuring right on track with ovulation. 6 weeks and 1 day. Heartbeat was 120. Doctor said that was excellent. My next appointment is dec 19th. I love this little baby so much already! I will attach the two pictures I got.


----------



## srrhc

Heartbeat at the bottom.


----------



## Madrid98

congrats srr!! It's such a relief when you can see your little bean's hb isn't it? Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## lch28

awww srrhc so happy for you honey!! 

so GD testing/ob appt tomorrow..
i was told not to fast before the appt and eat a protein breakfast. i found that odd?


----------



## happyface82

:happydance: srrhc that's great news!!! :happydance:

Ich - good luck tomorrow! I've heard that before about the protein breakfast. I think different places have different protocols. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. was sure id have to fast but oh well. not going to complain


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> awww srrhc so happy for you honey!!
> 
> so GD testing/ob appt tomorrow..
> i was told not to fast before the appt and eat a protein breakfast. i found that odd?

There are different types of gd tests. If u end up failing this one they will make u fast for the next. :thumbup:

My next ob appt is the 27th I think and he will be sending me for a growth scan. I can't wait for it and I wish it was sooner. I did a nst yesterday and am suppose to do one Thursday. And tho it would work best for me to do it then because dh will be home, I'm going to wait til Friday so that my dr isn't interrupted on thanksgiving. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: Yay, beautiful beautiful baby you have there. My EDD is by LMP, although its 5 days off if you go by ovulation. My Dr. still wouldn't change it because it was within a week. :)

Ich: Yuck, GD test. I didn't do the protein breakfast. Good luck!

Snow: I'm sure it isn't a problem waiting until Friday. My Dr. came in and did an induction on Easter with DD. I also have an appt. on Nov. 27. But, I doubt I'll have a scan until 37ish weeks, I think.


----------



## snowangel187

Ya I think he just wants to make sure she's keeping up growth wise otherwise I think it'd be 37ish weeks. I'm just really nervous because she was still a little behind at my last ultrasound and its been over a month now since I've been measured. I mean she still has a heartbeat and plenty of fluid. She moves plenty (most days) and is passing her nst's and bpp's but still I want her to be growing at a rate she should be and if she's better off on the outside then so be it. 

Dh and dd got the tree yesterday and dd and I just decorated it. Normally I don't do it so early, but I don't want dd to miss out on the experience in case things start getting a little more crazy. As for thanksgiving I've decided that I'm going to buy stuff for dh to grill so there'll be little to know prep work/cooking for me. :thumbup: and then for the other meal of the day we will probably go out. I think dd is still young enough that the traditional turkey dinner won't be missed. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Sounds wonderful. I'm hoping she stays cooking and has grown bunches. :) I'm cooking a turkey breast, stuffing, gravy, mashed potatoes, corn, peaches and rolls. Which shouldn't be to bad, for just the three of us.

I was going out again tonight as DH is home. But, he's sleeping, which is exactly what I expected he'd be doing. After he stayed up late last night and worked on our house all day. Its crazy how you know how they'll be and they say they won't be. Haha!


----------



## snowangel187

Oh ya. I forgot I want to vent. My mil is really irritating me. The hospital only allows 3 people in the delivery room. Which is what the rules were at the last hospital I delivered at but because my labor wa so "well controlled" they allowed 5 to stay. So anyways here's the issue. 3 people would automatically go to dh, my mom and mil. My mom and dh will be here I know this for sure. Well mil changes her mind daily about yes she will make it to "we'll see". So I have a friend here who is trying to become a doula and needs to attend so many births before she can finish. I would love to be able to help my friend, I've asked the hospital if a doula counts as one of ur 3 people or is a medical person and they said they count as one of your 3. So basically I'm about to just tell my friend she can attend and screw mil because I don't know if she'll be here or not. I mean I'm 34 weeks tomorrow. She's had plenty of time to figure it out. My mom bought her plane ticket several months ago. I don't want to wait til I'm in the delivery room to call my friend and tell her she can come but also don't want to tell her now she can and have mil show up an have her panties in a bunch. Ugh. Opinions ladies?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd definitley go with who you want. It's your birth, hun! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Ya. Normally I don't care about what others think or want, but I think dh would prefer his mother have the spot rather then my friend. I would feel like a jerk if she made the 1800 mile trip and I was like u got to go to the waiting room. :haha: and when she's "coming" she talks about being in the delivery room. 

I also wanted to mention what the nurse at my last nst said. She said that there should be 10 movements in every two hour period. That babies nap for only 30-45 mins at a time and if ur not feeling movements lay on ur left side and drink a really cold drink and wait. If they don't reach 10 in two hours head in. :shrug: this is different from what I've been told before. Drives me a little crazy.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Srrhc! I'm so thrilled for you :cloud9:


----------



## srrhc

Snow I would say talk to your mil and tell her that you aren't trying to put pressure on her but you really need to know because it is getting seriously close. That is tough situation and I understand where you are coming from. Hopefully she will understand why you need to know now and can give you a real honest answer. 

Leinz sorry DH is sleepy. It sounds like he had a busy couple of days. You are right about predicting their actions though! So true!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I agree with Srrhc... What great advice. I'm having my MIL, DH and my grandmother. However, I joke with them about a Zoela arriving in the middle of a snow storm. And my MIL will have a 3 hour drive. She said she wouldn't miss it. And she's probably right, I'll most likely be induced.

Srrhc: Yay, husbands are predictable. I understand that its been rough. Our lives are busy and I can't do the lifting. I pack the box, label and tape... And leave it for him. The previous owners built on a downstairs bathroom and didn't put a vaporizer down underneath the floor. And we've discovered they didn't put any foundation under that room either. So, they just got that done... DH said it should go faster now, I hope so.


----------



## Wiggler

Awww srrhc, I'm so happy for you :cloud9:

Snow - I wouldn't worry about MILs reaction, you are the one who will be pushing a baby out so it's up to you who is in there :)

Where movements are concerned I follow my babys pattern, if she is less active than normal I drink an ice cold drink and eat something loaded with sugar which always wakes her up, if it didn't I would get checked out. If I followed the 10 kicks rule I would live in the hospital :haha:


----------



## bec01

Congratulations srrhc! So very happy for you.

Snow, I agree with the above - it's completely up to you who you have in there. I think I'd have an honest chat with your MIL and explain why you need a decision from her either way. I don't even want visitors in the hospital unless I end up having to stay in for a few days for whatever reason. I'd rather people wait until we get home. I'm sure OH and his parents will be annoyed at that though! it's a discussion we're yet to have :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not having visitors at the hospital either unless I end up with a c-section, the my mum and kids can visit, I normally end up home very quickly so there would be no point in people visiting me :haha: I was discharged 4 hours after Bethany was born, it was brilliant to be home so quickly.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow they usually keep you in for 2 days for a vaginal birth and 3 days for a C-section. I was released within 21 hours with DD, because she was sent to Children's.

I also just try to figure out Zoela's movements. And anything cold does the trick. Or standing in the shower... gets her going.

And its always better to go in for any doubt.


----------



## Wiggler

I would miss my babies too much if I was kept in for that long, once I am cleaned up I just want to go home :haha:


----------



## bec01

Yes I'm hoping for a quick discharge! They don't tend to keep you in here unless they really need to and I'd like those first few hours as a family of three to be just us.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, Keep my friend Betheney in your thoughts please. She is having her baby either today or tomorrow at 33 weeks. They can't get her blood pressure under control.


----------



## Wiggler

How scary :( Thinking of her and her baby x x x


----------



## happyface82

Awwww hope everything goes well for Betheney!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats srrhc :happydance: 

Prayers for Bethany x 

Good luck today ich x

Snow I agree tel mil about your situation with your friend an see what she decides x

Afm :happydance: 3rd tri today x been a long time coming can now see light at the end of the tunnel xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for 3rd tri!!! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

MrsKg congrats on 3rd tri! Wow that is so exciting. The time will surely roll on by now!

Leinz it sounds like you guys aren't wasting any time on the house! That is impress that you guys have already done some things to the house. I don't know anything about reparis so I wouldn't know where to start. Packing and moving can be so stressful. I know you will be glad when it is all finished. Thinking of your friend and praying everything goes smoothly :)

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Wow they usually keep you in for 2 days for a vaginal birth and 3 days for a C-section. I was released within 21 hours with DD, because she was sent to Children's.
> 
> I also just try to figure out Zoela's movements. And anything cold does the trick. Or standing in the shower... gets her going.
> 
> And its always better to go in for any doubt.

Must be a USA thing. I think hospitals want baby in for a minimum of 24 hrs. Tho you can probably sign yourself out. :shrug: the hospital told me plan on a two day stay if I have an uncomplicated vag delivery and 3 for a section. It's going to be a little hard with dd just because I don't know how happy dh will be to be in total control. :shrug: I think my mom will probably stay in the hospital with me cause dh has no desire to sleep in the recliner (he has a broken back)


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> awww sevilla thanks so much honey! when I Was with FOB i was still going to go back to work but not for a year or so.. things didnt work out, I am thankful to qualify for basically free daycare, because with my salary daycare would take a whole chunk out! What kind of pump do you have? This sounds stupid, but do you need to get bottles that like work with the pump? or any bottles?? lol
> 
> also i wanted to ask, i read on here that with an anterior placenta, a lot of babies come out back to back and its a really rough labor. Did Alexa come out back to back??

I read that too about anterior placentas, because they like to snuggle up against it. But not for us!!! Alexa came out facing the right way... so it's not 100% they will come out back to back :happydance:

As far as the bottles go, I used the medela ones that came with the pump (medela pump in style - double electric breast pump) and bought more of that brand. I would pump directly into the bottles because then I could easily measure how much to pour into the little baggies to store in the freezer. It was quite easy once you get your system down. As Molly got older (4+ months) I switched her to bigger bottles. But not all babies can switch bottles easily, so you might find you have to use whatever your little guy will take. Don't be ovewhelmed :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel187 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Wow they usually keep you in for 2 days for a vaginal birth and 3 days for a C-section. I was released within 21 hours with DD, because she was sent to Children's.
> 
> I also just try to figure out Zoela's movements. And anything cold does the trick. Or standing in the shower... gets her going.
> 
> And its always better to go in for any doubt.
> 
> Must be a USA thing. I think hospitals want baby in for a minimum of 24 hrs. Tho you can probably sign yourself out. :shrug: the hospital told me plan on a two day stay if I have an uncomplicated vag delivery and 3 for a section. It's going to be a little hard with dd just because I don't know how happy dh will be to be in total control. :shrug: I think my mom will probably stay in the hospital with me cause dh has no desire to sleep in the recliner (he has a broken back)Click to expand...


Around here they let you stay two full nights for vaginal delivery. My DD #2 was born at 3 am so "technically" I got three nights. Although I missed my DD #1 terribly and would have loved to go home, I knew it was better to stay in the hospital and rest. In fact, with my second baby, I allowed the nurses to take her out of the room at night because I knew it would be my only chance to sleep. (sent my husband home to be with my 2 year old). After realizing how long recovery can be after my first baby, I knew I owed it to myself (and my kids) to rest and recover fully. Now that I am home and running after a toddler and up all night with a newborn, I am SO thankful for the rest I got :winkwink: 

Just wanted to add another perspective for all you new moms :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks sevilla :thumbup: i am thinking of getting the medela pump..

just came back from my gd test. the drink wasn't that bad but i got really hungry and dizzy so good thing FOB came with me. even though he pisses me off! 

snow they told me the same thing at L&D. i havent been doing it becuase i know ill go crazy. i just go by whats normal for baby.


----------



## CherylC3

Srrhc congrats Hun I just no this is ur rainbow. Xxx

Hope all u ladies are doing gd. Xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Srrhc - Congratulations on a happy healthy scan :hugs:

I think the time in hopsital varies on the country, most people I know in England who've have babies have been discharged almost straight away, whereas in Sweden they like you to stay in over night, although as long as you have both been checked by the doctor, you are free to go the same day. but they give you a private room (thay call it a family room) and your husband and any other children you may have stay with you in the hospital for as long as you stay in there. Some people stay in there for up to a week!!


----------



## Wiggler

I got myself a gym ball today, hopefully it will help baby get in a good position and help my pelvis a bit.


----------



## Leinzlove

Will read back later, ladies. Just stopping in for a minute to tell you. Betheney had her baby!! We are waiting for further update. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats. Hope all is ok. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Amazing news Leinz!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats to Betheney! I hope mum and baby are both fine


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats to her!! I thought she wasn't due until January.


----------



## snowangel187

Madrid98 said:


> Congrats to her!! I thought she wasn't due until January.

She just turned 34 weeks but had preeclampsia so they induced her.


----------



## Mrskg

Hope all is well with Bethany and baby :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Hope they both are doing well!


----------



## Leinzlove

With great joy... I'm announcing Betheney had her baby 11/21/12 at 3:46am! Her little Remi Archer was born at 33+5 weighing 4lbs3oz. She was due January 4. Baby and Mama are doing well. :) :) :) 

So we have a new blue bundle up in this thread. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Yay! :happydance: What a brilliant weight too!


----------



## happyface82

Awwwwww well done!!!! :cloud9: I hope they are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

amazing news leinz, glad mom and baby are doing well!


----------



## srrhc

Congrats to a new blue bundle! What amazing news and they are both doing well! Amazing!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brilliant news Leinzlove xx


----------



## Mrskg

Great news an great weight for being so early xx


----------



## nesSAH

Great news! Glad Mom & baby are doing well!
:hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats to Bethany and baby!


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: *Babyfeva*! How are things progressing? You're next!!! :yipee:

Just so blessed that all of you ladies who have suffered through MC are all having babies.... keeps the faith alive!!!


----------



## babyfeva

nesSAH, i'm good. How are you? I'm just ready to see my little boy already. I have another appointment on Monday so hopefully he comes this weekend... :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hoping this weekend Babyfeva... :hugs:!

I hope all that celebrated...had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I sure did.


----------



## Wiggler

Not long now babyfeva :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz! Glad yours was great! I had an amazing thanksgiving as well! 

I am 28 weeks today!! My IC is no longer much of an issue!! :happydance: i just feel so blessed

and i have my ultrasound! yippee!


----------



## srrhc

Great news ich! So happy for you.


----------



## nesSAH

*Babyfeva*: Doing well... hope you have your lil' bundle in your arms soon, this weekend would be great!!

Still staying strongly yellow.... who else is :yellow: apart from *Krippy* and myself?

Good news *Ich*! Happy 28 weeks!


----------



## lch28

so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it.. but if it does im at a great risk to go early.. he asked if i was having cramping and i said no (i honestly am not) but now feel like i should have said yes and maybe he would have given me the steroids today. what do you ladies think?? should i ask for them now? :cry:


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it.. but if it does im at a great risk to go early.. he asked if i was having cramping and i said no (i honestly am not) but now feel like i should have said yes and maybe he would have given me the steroids today. what do you ladies think?? should i ask for them now? :cry:

When do they plan on taking out ur cerclage? I'm just curious because when I went for my nst there was a lady that had hers removed the day before and she was in labor. :shrug: I would ask if there's a benefit to waiting for the steroids and what if any risks there would be of having them now. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

unless my water breaks or i start to bleed/tear through my stitch or get an infection it is supposed to stay in until 36/37 weeks. i dont think there is any benefit to waiting, i guess they feel its just not neccesary if i am going to make it to my removal.. but id rather be safe then sorry. i called my doctor to talk to him but hes in Paris till Monday so they left him a message to call me. 

but i just foud this online!

To be most effective, steroids should be given at least 24 hours before the birth of the baby, and preferably no more than 1 week before the baby is born.


----------



## srrhc

I am sorry ich. I don't know much about this so I am no help. You have been really good about addressing your needs and concerns so I would just continue to go with what you feel is best and talk to you doctor about that.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Happy 28 weeks! I'd be honest with the Dr. with both fears and concerns. And it never hurts to get his opinions.


----------



## Leinzlove

So, tonight I got bored. Yeah, I know right! :) Anyways, I went blankee shopping for Zoela. I know she can use a bunch of Chloe's. But, I also wanted her to have some of her own. :)

Here they are... I bought the purple monkey one for $10.99 free shipping. I bought the Owl & Winter Penguin blankets for $14.37 total... They are homemade by a woman on eBay.
 



Attached Files:







$T2eC16NHJFoE9nh6nPdqBQFi0)ST3Q~~60_12.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









623214238_o.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 2









611547614_o.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 2









611547619_o.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lch28

aww leinz those are lovely! i love the monkey one!!


----------



## srrhc

Oh those are precious Leinz! Good deals too!


----------



## lch28

I did get a 3d shot of my little guy yesterday, his hand is kind of covering half of his face lol. and his eyes are open in one of them! its amazing! ill post when i can


----------



## srrhc

Can't wait to see the gorgeous guy!


----------



## snowangel187

I scored some Christmas presents for dd today. I got a $300 trampoline for $100 and a $120 motor scooter for $35. :thumbup: Walmart had 50% off Black Friday prices. And those big items with all the small stuff I've collected I'm basically done shopping except for stocking stuffers. :thumbup: I will probably buy dh a couple more things and get my mom a few things since she will be here. (Otherwise I would wait til I go home in march to bring her, her presents) 

Oh yeah. I scored the Laugh and learn Farm thing for baby for only $20 they're normally $75. :happydance: 

Now to wrap everything.


----------



## srrhc

Wow snow you did good!


----------



## seaweed eater

Leniz I love the blankets! <3

Lch, can't wait to see your little man. Munchkin looked just like his 3D scans at birth. I think the last one was at 34 weeks, but even the 20 week one is clearly him!

Nice job Snow! :thumbup:


----------



## srrhc

Seaweed I can't believe munchkin is already 2 months old!


----------



## seaweed eater

I know!! <3 He is getting his 2 month shots tomorrow :cry:


----------



## srrhc

Awww poor thing! I bet he will be a trooper though :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Babyfeva: Are you still pregnant? I'm waiting to hear that you had your Baby! :) 

Ich: Thats awesome! I can't wait to see! :)

Snow: Yay for amazing deals. I also did Walmart Black Friday! :)

Seaweed: TWO MONTHS OLD! Already? Say what? DD always did good with shots. They were harder for me to watch her get. I think. DD has her 18 month baby well check up on Thursday. She'll be getting shots also. They get a lot of shots. 

AFM: My sister came to visit. It was wonderful. I did some more maternity clothes and Zoela shopping! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone! How you are all well.

Seaweed - I hope his jabs go well, lots of cuddles after.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u all? I've got my gender scan tomoro :) I'm excited. Xx


----------



## snowangel187

Morning ladies! I got dd off to school and hubby off to work. And tho I have a ton of crap I should do, I'm thinking I'm doing nothing because I have such a busy week. 4 dr appts!! Maybe I'll just rewrite my "todo" list so it feels like I'm doing something. 

Oh ya. Since I go to the hospital twice a week for my nst's I told the nurse I've already decided which nurses I want and which I don't. :rofl: I think I'll find out the schedule of the one I really like just in case I'm induced I can "pick" her. :haha: there's only been two I don't care for and one of them wasn't even my nurse she was dealing with the lady beside me who was having miserable contractions and it was her first baby. The nurse treated her like she was an idiot and was just rude!! Anyways!! I just found plane tickets for before I have baby for cheap. So more family may be able to make it. :happydance:


----------



## sevilla24

Snow - I am INCREDIBLY jealous of your deals you found!!! I am just too much of a baby to brave the crowds in stores after Thanksgiving. So, today I am looking around online for some cyber monday deals. I would LOVE to just be DONE with the shopping. 

I am trying to get into the holiday spirit like the rest of you... but with my toddler and a newborn, I just don't seem to have the energy. I can barely keep my house clean these days let alone decorate for Christmas :shrug: I figure it'll just be more "clutter" in the house!!! :dohh: So we might just stick with putting lights on the outside of the house and putting up the tree and stockings. Next year when the girls are older we will get into it more :wacko: For now I just need to get a list together of who I need to buy for and try my best to get as much done online as possible!!!! :xmas6:

Seaweed - doesn't time fly by??? Honestly sometimes I have a hard time believing my Molly is two years old. * Some advice on shots*.... when they give them shots in the leg, put pressure on their other leg. With DD I squeeze and rub her opposite thigh and she doesn't even flinch when she gets her shots. I forget where I read it, but IT WORKS!!! Then I breastfed right after... it was like she never even got the shot :happydance:

Who has appointments this week? I look forward to reading about them!!! Can you believe next week is *DECEMBER????? * :xmas5:


----------



## snowangel187

I have 4 appts this week. :rofl: one with my OB, two for nst's and then one growth scan. :thumbup: 

I didn't go crazy decorating. Never have tho dd is getting more into it I may start in the next year or two. But we did the tree, then I have a couple table centerpieces I set out and an outdoor inflatable. :shrug: we do drive dd thru neighborhoods that are crazy decorated tho. It's especially hard to get into the Christmas spirit. Lights on palm trees just doesn't cut it when I was raised in the snowy cold. :haha:


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel187 said:


> Lights on palm trees just doesn't cut it when I was raised in the snowy cold. :haha:

I can imagine!!! Up here in NH it is certainly cold... but no snow yet. They are predicting snow this week, but I think just a dusting. We took our Christmas card photo yesterday outside and I think it'll look a little silly with no snow, but oh well!!! :xmas8:

At least it's something I can cross off my to-do list :coffee:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm thinking of doing our Christmas card photo at the beach. I just don't want to do it if baby will be here before Christmas. :shrug: 

Dh & I grew up in Maine, so not to far from you. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

My Dr called. He wants me on fill strict bed rest.. only up to shower or use bathroom. If ny cervix is shorther or my water bag lower at my next scan he is admitting me to the hospital. Oh. And I failed my 1 hr gd test. Fantastic.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Oh icy that's not very good news is it! :dohh: When is your next scan?

I'm finding out the sex of the baby on Thursday! Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Do you have any boy/girl vibes? x x x


----------



## lch28

It's on Dec 7


----------



## happyface82

Wiggler said:


> Do you have any boy/girl vibes? x x x

At the beginning I thought it was a boy. . . . when I say beginning I mean the 1st week I got pregnant.. Recently I've been thinking girl so now I'm confused! :dohh: I think I wanted a boy because I've already got a girl but its going to be a girl! :baby: And if it is... I'm suddenly so excited about it!!! :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

lch28 said:


> It's on Dec 7

Hope it goes well and you can stay put a bit longer! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Love your bargain leinz x

Seaweed :saywhat: 2 months already time flies when you're having fun x 

Cheryl and happy face can't wait to hear what team your on x

Ich :hugs :

:wave: everyone x

I have midwife on thurs x consultant on fri and scan can't wait to see her again will be the first scan I've looked forward too x


----------



## snowangel187

I haven't felt good all day. And now am having contractions. :( I have an appt with dr tomorrow afternoon I'm hoping I make it, but I'm kind of freaking out about it being the beginning of labor. Going to try to get dd to bed early so I can go there myself.


----------



## Wiggler

Can you get to hospital now hun? :hugs: Thinking of you x x x


----------



## happyface82

Snow - hope its nothing. . and you get some sleep and wake up to no contractions tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

hope its nothing snow how regular are they?


----------



## snowangel187

Wiggler said:


> Can you get to hospital now hun? :hugs: Thinking of you x x x

Not really. Dh isn't home and its basically time for dd to go to bed. Plus they don't allow kids in labor and delivery unless there's another adult to watch them. 
I haven't really been paying much attention to a pattern. I'm also getting this electrical shock type of feeling on my stomach which I've never experienced before so not sure if that's a contraction too or not. I'm just goin to try to drink a bunch of water and go to sleep.


----------



## lch28

hope all is well hun..


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: 20 WEEKS! :happydance::yipee: Can't believe you find out tomorrow! Please do update ASAP! I can't wait to know. :)

Snow: 4 appts. WOW! I sure hope that isn't going to be me. I went through that with DD, though. I hope the contractions aren't anything, hun. :hugs:

Ich: I'm sorry to hear that. However, its all going to be ok. You are being monitored so well. :) As with the GD, it stinks, but I'm managing with it. And you haven't a diagnosis just yet. :hugs:

Sevilla: Love! Love! Love! The new picture... your little ladies are so adorable. I can't imagine the new way of life. But it won't be long until I'm finding out.:) December is Friday... 200 days since my RAINBOW BFP! And... I can say I'm due next month. :yipee: Will you be returning to school after the holidays?

Happyface: Thursday... WOW! Thats approaching fast. Either way boy or girl. It's a blessing! :) I don't know what to think for you. I do know instinct is 70% but thats if you don't have a preference one way or another. I can't wait to find out! :) :) :)

Babyfeva: I'm starting to assume you've had your little boy! I can't wait for your update.:)

AFM: I turned 32 weeks, yesterday! I know... I'm starting to approach the end. :) I have my bi-weekly baby Dr. Appt. in the morning. I kind of dread them now because I get afraid crap will hit the fan, and I'll be sent to the hospital for additional testing. ETC. I really hate the first trimester over the others. But, I did have it rough starting at 34 weeks with DD and going through her whole first year.

I really need to get my bags packed! But, haven't did that yet, either. Zoela's movements have gotten stronger. They sometimes hurt. I'm carrying low cause she squeezes my bladder... But, I can breathe. :) As for symptoms: Backache, Sore Boobs, 3-4 loo trips a night, some achiness, extreme fatigue. 

And Zoela loves CHICKEN! (My favorite grilled Chicken sandwhiches with bacon on top.)


----------



## babyfeva

Ich- sorry to hear about the strict bedrest and the glucose test. :( Hang in there.

Snowangel- I hope drinking some water and resting will calm the contractions.

Had my obgyn appt today. Still only 1 cm dilated, but not 90% effaced which is a difference from last weeks 75%. She said his head is low -2 station but I looked that up and it seems like there still a ways to go. She said its up to me if I want to be induced this week or starting next Monday evening. I'm excited but nervous. I really want him to come when he's ready but I don't want him to get much bigger b/c I really don't want an unecessary c-section.


----------



## babyfeva

leinz- 32 weeks!! How did that happen so fast.


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva: I was hoping to hear you've had him. DD was born at 39w2d and she wasn't big at all. 6lbs 3oz. Many women don't need c-sections if they go well past thier EDD. I think c-sections are more common actually with inductions, not when things go on thier own.

Many thoughts as you make your decison. How exciting! You'll be holding your son really soon. :) The enfacement sounds like it won't be a bad labor, as thats nearly done. You never know you could go into labor, right now. Bounce around on your ball. :)


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Leinz. My dr estimates that he'll be about 8 pounds. I'm just afraid if I wait a week after my due date what if he's too big and i end up needing a C-section?... eek Either way I'm excited that he'll be here the latest next Tuesday :) I've bounced on my ball everyday for the last week maybe that's what helped w/ effacement. I'll be going for a long walk tonight as well. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

8lbs is real good. They estimated DD at 6lbs 5oz(37 weeks), but it was obviously wrong. She came out 6lbs 3oz (39 weeks). 

I in no doubt know he'll be here soon. :) He's lovin being snug as a bug in your womb.:)

The long walk may help. My cousin had her baby a week ago. She went into labor the night of her 39 week appointment. :) She had no dilation, enfacement, just station. It's bound to happen.... I can't wait. Please update us ASAP! :)


----------



## lch28

thx leinz! cant believe you are 32 weeks! everyones getting so close yippee!

cheryl omgg i cant wait to hear the gender!


well - i am feeling a bit better. i realized my doc has gotten me this far and i have to trust him. clearly if he thought i was about to give birth hed have me in the hospital for bed rest/give me steroids. i know he will do whats best :thumbup: 

when i told FOB about my cervical ultrasound - he freaked.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I agree, hun. Keep your head up! Your Dr. will get you all the way. :)


----------



## lch28

it would have been nice to talk to him today though.. :growlmad: his nurse called me, which is fine, i really like her.. but i wanted to talk to him.. plus my next appointment, isnt even with him. am i being silly to want to hear from him?


----------



## Leinzlove

No you're not, Ich! If you'd like to talk to him yourself. I'd request to. My Dr. is so different he handles everything himself. And he's the only one in his office. He induced me with DD on Easter.


----------



## lch28

yeah. i mean he was away for a week so im sure hes super busy. ill leave a message with the nurse for him to call me when he gets a chance. my doc is the only one in the office, but he revolves on call duties with 3 other doctors from seperate practices, one of which delivered me when i was born! the other is a women who comes into his office every week to help out. just meeting her the first time next week. wonder who'll deliver me, i of course prefer m y doc. would be cool if the guy who delivered me delivered my son


----------



## snowangel187

babyfeva said:


> Thanks Leinz. My dr estimates that he'll be about 8 pounds. I'm just afraid if I wait a week after my due date what if he's too big and i end up needing a C-section?... eek Either way I'm excited that he'll be here the latest next Tuesday :) I've bounced on my ball everyday for the last week maybe that's what helped w/ effacement. I'll be going for a long walk tonight as well. :)

I was induced with dd the day before my due date and it was a great experience. In fact so great I'll be doing it again soon. :haha: but what I wanted to say is your body is already making changes and progressing and tho its not much change it is doing it. Which means its more likely you could have a successful induction. :thumbup: try not to tense up while having contractions and if you can avoid an epidural as they can cause delays and potentially cause the need for csection.


----------



## snowangel187

I had fallen asleep and was rudely awakened by dh calling to say unlock the door. :rofl: anyways I feel a tiny bit better. Still having pain. Going to try to go back to sleep. Night ladies. <3


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks snowangel! Good night.


----------



## Leinzlove

There are lots of good inductions. :) I doubt I won't be induced. I went the first time without an epidural. I'll be trying to not have one again. But, I'll leave the option open.


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies so sorry to keep u waiting but we were away pram shopping with my mum :) 

The scan went well she said everything looked perfect but I hav a low lying placenta and nd another scan at 32wks just to check the position of it then she said most woman's resolve itself by 32 wks so I hav nothing to worry about...x

And we are having a boy...xxxxx:) so wrong again with my gender guesses lol...xx


----------



## lch28

congrats! welcome to team :blue:


----------



## happyface82

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks I'm so shocked I was sure it was a girl. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats! :happydance: x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Cheryl!!! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Congrats c. A lot of boys lately!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Awwww... A blue bundle. :) I'm sure it will resolve itself. Congratulations! :)

Happyface: Can't wait for Thursday to find out. :) Any dreams?

AFM: Dr. Appt. today went great! Blood pressure 132/70! Beautiful, nice strong HB. And after my next appointment I'm going every week! Say what? :) Oh, and I haven't gained anything in 12 weeks now. Wonder if thats the GD? Appointments: Dec. 11, Dec. 18, and Dec. 24. I'm thinking ultrasound first week in January for growth and position.


----------



## sevilla24

Cheryl - congrats on team blue and Leinz - YAY for a great appointment :)


----------



## srrhc

Leinz I am glad your appointment went well! 

Sevilla I do love your new picture!


----------



## happyface82

Leinz - so happy your appointment went well! Getting close now! :happydance:

Now idea about the sex any more. I was so convinced it was a boy at fist and I'm having 2nd thoughts now! :dohh: All my dreams, and my husband's and my MILs have been of boys... so lets see!


----------



## snowangel187

I had an appt today too, dr said I was doing great. And Sao I'd be fine if I had to deliver now. Obviously the longer the better, it was just questionable that I would even make it this far. He did decide to wait til 37 or 38 weeks to do my growth scan (which I'm not too happy about) but I guess my stomach can't be measuring too far off. :thumbup: I did get swabbed and he checked me. He didn't say anything and I didn't ask. I had to bring dd with me so she was asking why I had my pants off and what was he doing. :rofl: I figured I didn't need to add to her questions. :haha: but I'm assuming ill be checked every week now. I've got a lot accomplished today. Laundry, dishes, a few meals cooked, some sewing. My feet are swelled now. :blush: I'm going to get dd to bed and watch a little tv. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Yay! :) Yeah, I was wondering when the checking begins. I assumed it was when you went every week? I start going every week at 35 weeks, with my last of the two weeks being 34 weeks... So, I assume on Dec. 18, I'll start getting checks? I don't know though. My growth scan will be about 37 weeks... :)

I'm glad you've made it this far and everything is going great! :) Won't be much longer now. How exciting! I hope I don't have to take DD ever. She threw a fit just listening for HB with shirt pulled up.

Happyface: You never know! Maybe a :blue: bundle. Come on Thursday! :)


----------



## lch28

sevilla i love your avatar! so adorable!

glad your appt went well leinz.

im feeling awful! i have a terrible sore throat, body aches, and a sinus headache. i went to my primary doc and my strep was negative..


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team :blue: Cheryl x what pram did you get? X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Leinzlove yeh for the good appointment and snow I'm so happy for u to get to this far Hun... I'm ordering the joolz earth special edition pram it more pricey than I wanted to pay but my parents are getting us it and my mum insisted we picked only the best think there just so excited to hav a gran child coming who they will see all the time as my brother and his family live in Brazil. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

How exciting about the nice pram, Cheryl! Gotta love the grandparents! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Here's aid of my boy :baby: and here's a pic of the pram I think baby blue wil be so nice inside. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CherylC3

Here he is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, thats amazing! I love it! The blue is very pretty. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

And I love little Leo or Harrison Robert! He's adorable!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah they had it in a red brownish col tht was nice think I wud hav got tht if we were team pink. Going into order it on sun. Xx


----------



## happyface82

That's a nice pram!!!! Yay for grandparents!!! :happydance:

Snow - how you feel better soon!

I really feel I'm having a girl now. Like very strongly. Less than 24 hours! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

cheryl i love that!! beautiful pic.

happyface cant wait to find out!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck happy face xxx

Cheryl love your pram I've never heard of that make before an as a pram addict that's rare :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys, I had never seen it before we went to the pram centre in Glasgow for it. Xx


----------



## happyface82

I've never heard it before either! Looks amazing! Makes me want to buy another one.... We sold K's first pram set and got a city mini one or whatever they are called but its not perfect for a newborn.. I just figure with K around I'll be wearing little peanut more.. so there is no need... And K never uses the pram. Never has done since she started walking. :dohh:


----------



## Mrskg

I'm so bad I've bought 2! :rofl: I got the britax mobile b 4 for in the car an a bouncy wheeled baby style can't wait to use them x

Had mw today everything was great just looked at notes though an hb had always been 140 today it was 134 glad I have consultant tomorrow to ask about this x anyone think I should be worried or is this normal? X


----------



## Wiggler

Totally normal :) Babies HB changes at the slightest thing x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Wiggler I thought that but my parl mind working overtime :wacko:


----------



## happyface82

Mrskg - glad your appointment went well. Peanuts heartbeat is always different from last time!

As for us..... well. . . . its a BOY!!!!! :blue:

It was sooo clear. The lady said to us, here you go why don't you see for your selfs!!!! And in general all looked good!! And she also checked my cervix and said it looks great. 4.3 I think she said, not sure what it means but she seemed happy about it! 

Here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







20121129_120611.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on team blue!! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Happyface congrats on team blue!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Happyface!!! :yipee:

Team blue is making a comeback, huh?


----------



## sevilla24

Awwwwwww team blue happyface!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

Mrskg - my babies heart rate was ALL OVER THE PLACE... completely normal :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Mrskg, my LO's heart rate ranged from the 120s up to the 160s on NSTs in third trimester. Totally normal and even a good thing. Don't worry about it at all.


----------



## lch28

congrats happyface! she was referring to your cervical length (4.3) and thats great!

my LOs heart rate also goes from 120-high 150's at NSTs.


----------



## Torres

It's very normal and healthy for the babies heart rate to fluctuate. Just think of our heart rate, we have resting heart rates, active heart rates, etc. Same for baby.
Happyface congrats on team blue! Have you thought of any names?

V-Day for me today. Very excited!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Congrats on team :blue: happy face xx

Yay happy v day Torres xx


----------



## srrhc

Happy v day Torres!


----------



## lch28

yay happy v day hun!


----------



## happyface82

Torred happy v-day!!! :happydance:

Our name is set. He is going to be named after my FIL (typical Greek old-fashioned way! hehe) and the name is Gregory. . . I don't really like it. Will have to grow to love it! :dohh:

Leinz - Got my consultant appointment on 4th Dec. A follow up on todays scan. Shouldn't be very interesting. . .

I'm also waiting on some results.. I had to go to triage last week as I was spotting again. They checked everything and said I have a polyp in my cervix. They've send a sample to the lab so hopefully its nothing serious.. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Happyface: Congrats on Team :blue:! :wohoo: I love the name Gregory and also love tradition.

Torres: Happy Vday! WOW... It won't be long! :) :) :) x

Mrskg: Totally normal heartrate. DD was 160's and Zoela's is 130's. Weird eh?

S: How is munchkin? Nursing? Have you returned to work? How is that going?

Krippy: I miss you! About to have the baby?? Eeeeek!

babyfeva: Have you had him? I hope you update us ASAP! I can't wait! :) If not Monday is sooooooon! :wohoo:

AFM: So tired! Went looking at Kitchen and bathroom floors. DH and I can't agree on anything it seems like today. I thought I wanted my kitchen purple, and now I'm thinking yellow. As for the floor we may go with this Cherry wood as it matches our woodwork. And we saw nothing impressive for our bathrooms... I want a sea turtle theme in one and rubber ducky theme in the other. The walls will be a pool party blue.


----------



## lch28

im feeling constantly crampy. now im worried


----------



## seaweed eater

Munchkin is doing well today :) he ended up getting his shots yesterday morning, because the doctor was out sick on Monday. He was pretty miserable yesterday and had a fever, poor guy. But he's been sleeping a lot and today his fever is down and he's back to his usual self. <3 I'm back at work very very part time...just going in for a few meetings a week and otherwise working from home. It's really great for me, to be honest -- I feel like the pressure is off and I can be with Munchkin most of the time, but I also missed working and am happy to be doing a little again.

Did Chloe have a doctor appointment? I saw your update on FB. Munchkin is a big boy, I think he's around 15 lb now, so he is going to be catching up to her fairly soon! I can't believe that! :shock:

Can't wait for Krippy and Babyfeva's babies!!!!! :baby: :wohoo:


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... Poor Little Munchkin! Chloe didn't get fevers with shots usually. However, she didn't handle the 12 month ones, well. She did have a Dr. Appt. today her 18 month. She had two shots hep. B & Flu. She will mostly likely sleep a bit more tomorrow. I'm happy she's healthy even if small. She's 5% in weight and 52% in height. WOW, 15lbs ALREADY!!

I'm glad you get to spend more time with Munchkin. Its nice especially when they are so young and they grow so fast that first year.


----------



## seaweed eater

Yep, his next weigh in is Tuesday morning so we'll see...9 days ago he was 14,1 with clothes on, and he's been gaining nearly a pound a week. It's crazy, he went down to 7,0 after he was born, so he's probably doubled his weight already. My MIL told us DH grew fast as a baby, too, but now he's average size so I'm sure it will even out.

Chloe looks great! Definitely looks like a healthy, bright girl. Nothing wrong with being small!

Yeah, it's good to get to do both work and parenting -- it's the best of both worlds. I had a meeting via gchat today and I got to feed, play, and sing to the baby while also getting work done with my supervisor. I loved it!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm always crampy hun. I wouldn't worry to much! With all the changes and stretching going on down there. :hugs:

Seaweed: Yes, babies come in all different sizes and weights. I'm not worried at all. I love our pediatrian. We went to this clinic where we saw a different pediatrian every visit. I switched her at a year to another and I'm so happy we did. I enjoy forming a relationship and seeing the same Dr. everytime. He also is more hands on and talkative. Its nice that he says... Perfect healthy little girl, a little small though. (Instead of the other who didn't say anything at all.) He is an indian... :) :) :)

I'm glad Zoela will also be seen by him. They will notify him when I'm admitted to the birthing unit. I told him about Zoela today and got a kick out of him saying "January, well thats soon." 

Do you like Munchkins Pediatrian? Did you meet before he was born? I hadn't with DD. But, all my friends said they were good. Probably so... they just didn't fit with me. You would call there want to talk to a nurse. And they'd have you leave a message and take forever to respond. My new one you can call and talk to a nurse anytime. :) 

DD gets weighed with clothes, diaper on. Just no shoes/coat. It's crazy when you take them in and they stand on the scale. 

Thats great that you got to work from home with your supervisor. :) Maybe you'll get so comfortable, you'll stay home and have more babies!


----------



## sevilla24

Seaweed - what a big healthy boy!! That's great!!! 

Leinz - I agree... when they first had DD stand on the adult scale rather than the baby one it was so strange (my baby is growing up!!)

DD #2 had her 2 week appointment last week and had passed her birth weight (7lb 11oz) and was up to 8lb 9oz so she is doing well and healthy!!! Today my husband went back to work and I am home with the two kids by myself for the first time!!! Send some strength my way ladies!!!! 

(I know I still haven't told you all the details of the birth yet... I PROMISE I WILL SOON!)


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck today Sevilla, I'm sure it will go fine :) x x x


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. What do y'all plan on bringing as a distraction during labor? 

Had an appt yesterday and my fluid was borderline low so hopefully my levels go back up by my next nst. The lady asked if I thought I was leaking so it has me freaking out a little. I was planning to put my next nst off a few days but I certainly won't be doing that now. So now I'm paying close attention to kick counts and waiting for my next nst. :thumbup:
Tomorrow is my babyshower that the church ladies are throwing me. It's going to be super small and I don't even care about presents, I'm just excited for the adult interaction. :happydance: probably will be a low key day today my feet are killing me which confuses the heck out of me as I'm not on them much. :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

First time I didn't take much, and regretted it, it was long and drawn out and I really wish I had more than a rubbish MP3 player to keep me occupied. With Bethany I stayed at home as long as possible and was online the whole time, and this time I will probably do the same, then when it's time to leave I will be packing my iphone and laptop :)


----------



## happyface82

First time I didn't take anything as I was in hospital by accident when labour started :haha:

This time I'm planning to take some music, and even some episodes of a funny series that always makes me laugh... I'm wondering if I will want to watch it but then I guess there is no harm in having it with me just in case.. 

Not thought of anything else? I just want to delay going in as much as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

I like our pediatrician a lot. I hadn't met him before Munchkin was born but I spoke to him on the phone, to get a sense for his style and to confirm that he had space for us. He had excellent Yelp reviews and when I was setting up the phone conversation everyone I spoke to in the office said things like "Oh, you're lucky he is accepting new patients right now, you will love him!" which helped too. :) I also love that the clinic is about 2 minutes from our house! Because of my insurance I have to have my own doctors at a clinic about half an hour away in order to get the lowest copay. It's such a pain, and Munchkin doesn't like car rides, so I'm sure if his doc were far away he'd always be in a terrible mood when we arrived there. This way he is his usual happy self!

Snow, I just had my laptop, and I used it a bit during labor, but not for very long. Have you used a TENS machine? I found that that helped me early on. And my exercise ball was a lifesaver. That said, I used my laptop a TON when we were in the hospital after birth, so it was a must for me for that reason alone.


----------



## snowangel187

happyface82 said:


> First time I didn't take anything as I was in hospital by accident when labour started :haha:
> 
> This time I'm planning to take some music, and even some episodes of a funny series that always makes me laugh... I'm wondering if I will want to watch it but then I guess there is no harm in having it with me just in case..
> 
> Not thought of anything else? I just want to delay going in as much as possible! :thumbup:




Wiggler said:


> First time I didn't take much, and regretted it, it was long and drawn out and I really wish I had more than a rubbish MP3 player to keep me occupied. With Bethany I stayed at home as long as possible and was online the whole time, and this time I will probably do the same, then when it's time to leave I will be packing my iphone and laptop :)


I'm just trying to get ideas. I didn't do pain meds with my first and any little noise or talking pissed me off to the max :rofl: so I don't think I can do music or movies. I had crossword puzzles and a game boy last time. At one point I asked dh to give me the crossword puzzle book and take the game boy. He asked why and I said because when I throw the book it won't break. :haha: I think I'm going to buy a few magazines. I'll have laptop and iPod just not sure ill use them. :shrug: I'm already starting to freak out about coping. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Oh. And I'm assuming I will be there from start of labor as I'll probably be induced. Tho I am going to try my hardest to go into labor on my own an stay home as long as possible. Last time the first contraction I felt was after I was hooked up to pitocin.


----------



## happyface82

Everything bothered me too. But I'm thinking maybe some classical type of music. No lyrics... Then it won't be distracting but it might be relaxing.. :shrug:

I'm also planning on using water if I can. Last time I was strapped on a bed so not much I could do but I would love to see if water helps me relax a bit! :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

happyface82 said:


> Everything bothered me too. But I'm thinking maybe some classical type of music. No lyrics... Then it won't be distracting but it might be relaxing.. :shrug:
> 
> I'm also planning on using water if I can. Last time I was strapped on a bed so not much I could do but I would love to see if water helps me relax a bit! :thumbup:

I want a water birth so bad especially since I don't use pain meds but dh doesn't want the baby to drown. :dohh: I told him to do his research. Our hospital doesn't offer it and I don't think I'd be allowed with my complications anyways. :shrug: I don't want to be stuck to the bed either. But if I'm on pitocin it's likely I'll have to be. Tho I met one nurse at my nst that said she let people walk and move around in their room as long as they could still be monitored. If dr lets me go to 39 weeks then I'd be induced December 26th. If that's the case my church does like 6 Christmas services so I plan on volunteering for all 6 to jumpstart labor. :rofl:


----------



## happyface82

:haha: That was funny! Well I hope you get to be able to move around!! I found it so hard to not to last time. Its tough without meds. You need to be able to help your body. Try and ask your husband in advance to support you on this and make them let you move around. :thumbup:

I hope you get to 39 weeks and manage to volunteer yourself out of an induction! :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

S: That is wonderful. I'm glad you like your pediatrian. Just 2 minutes away. :) I can't believe DS doesn't like car rides. DD always loved them and they put her to sleep. 

Sevilla: I'm sure you'll do fine. I can't believe your baby is almost 4 weeks old already. The time sure flies! Yes, the scale change is something. 

Ladies: I don't know what I'll take to keep occupied. I also was induced the first time around and really couldn't stand anything. I am happy they have showers now, though and I'd love to birth in there for a bit. I was also on pitocin for a bit, had to stop it because I was already in labor after the cervadil. They let me be up and about, until I had to be put on magnesium sulfate... Thats when they inserted a cathertar and I was stuck to bed. I hate that... My hospital already has lava lamps and birthing balls in every unit.

Oh yeah, 200 days ago... I found out I was Pregnant! :wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

My worry with labour is that I will stay home til it's too late, it nearly happened with Bethany. I only went in because every 5 minutes my mum would call me in a panic screeching that I needed to go to hospital and so I went to shut her up and Bethany was born an hour later, I thought I had ages left :haha:

I don't want to end up in hospital too early, I hate hospitals and a quick in and out is all I want :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

No blaming you there. I wonder if you could check yourself for dilation. And its common for labor to go much quicker with subsequent pregnancies. How long is the typical hospital stay? I've been hearing releases in 6-12 hours. Here its common to stay 2 days for vaginal and 3 for C-section.

I was released at 22 hours with DD. But, they couldn't have kept me longer. DD was transported out and it killed me to be away from her as it was.


----------



## Wiggler

I left about 4 hours after the birth, I am aiming for the same this time :D

I will probably go in pretty soon after things get started, I can see her coming pretty fast if she is in a good position, and I can always keep myself busy in hospital with my laptop and phone :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

That is madness, Wiggler! 4 hours! They'd never let me leave 4 hours after labor. I guess I could always sign myself out. And that would relieve my sadness about the night alone in the hospital. As DH is going to have to go home to be with DD.

I'm not worried about being bored in there... I figure pain and then I'm going to hog my baby! This time I'm sure I'll not let her go easily at all. With DD, I let DH and everyone hold her. Well, I did first but I would've longer, had I known we'd be seperated. That night alone I cried and cried. I sent DH to be with DD. The hospital had other nurses try to console me. They had DD's nurse call me from the other hospital. But, nothing in the world worked, I just wanted my DD. And I was soooo scared, as we were yet to know what was wrong. What a beautiful but traumatic day. Family kept showing up to visit, but there was no baby to see. I eventually released the news on FB, because I just couldn't deal with people anymore.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun. But, really no need for hugs! Everything turned out beautiful and wonderful. I wouldn't trade my DD for the world. :) And now I'm very excited about a whole different experience with Zoela.

At my 4D scan, I got more than a picture! I know for sure she does not have Pierre Robin Sequence like DD. (If she did, it wouldn't be the end of the world.) But, yet I wouldn't want her the pain. Anyways, Zoela stuck out her tongue at Daddy and I. DD could've never did that. And also... her jaw is perfect. It actually looks more perfect than a whole lot of babies who have no problems at all. :)


----------



## Wiggler

That's brilliant news! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I can't believe we are going to have our babies soon, after the MC's I never thought I would be this far :cloud9: 

This is definitely my last baby too, which makes me sad, but I can't ever put my body, OH or the kids through me being pregnant again :( Not looking forward to asking the docs to sterilise me, they are going to try to fob me off :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

I know right! We are having our babies sooooon! :) Ahh... I think when I'm carrying #3, I will also be sad. I do plan on that being our last also. But, I don't think I could be sterilized. I think I would do birth control and be ok with a pleasant surprise if it happened again.

DH jokes that our house is big enough for 5 kids. But, I can't see myself with that many. It is amazing that we are here. MC is so hard and being PAL is hard... It's alot rougher to rest easy for sure. I still worry some days.

Good talking to you Wiggler. But, I better go get something done before DH gets home. And DD has cherrios all over my floor. Gotta love toddlers. What happened to the day you could leave them lying there, come back... and they wouldn't have moved at all? Those days don't last long at all for sure. :)


----------



## sevilla24

It is so interesting how everyone has such different experiences... especially when they all turn out good!!!

With DD1 my water broke and I was in labor for about 10 hours then pushed her out in a half hour. With DD2 I had contractions that SLOWLY progressed over 24 hours when she was finally born (they had to break my water) and she came out in 3 pushes. They say you can feel the second baby kicking earlier - which was not the case for me - and they say that the second baby comes sooner - again NOT the case for me (except for the pushing...)

The other difference was that I let the nurses take DD2 out of the room at night and bring her back for feedings (with DD1 I didn't let her out of my sight!!!!) because I knew this time it was the only sleep I'd be getting for awhile. And with two kids at home... I have the bags under my eyes to prove it!! :) 

Also - I am with you Leinz - I didn't need much at the hospital to kill time. I didn't even turn on the tv. I brought my music into their jacuzzi tub for awhile, had the internet, and just focused on getting through the contractions. BUT I did pack plenty to do (magazines etc) because every experience is different and it's best to be prepared!!! So, ladies, pack whatever you think will get you through, even if you don't use it!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

sevilla24 said:


> With DD1 my water broke and I was in labor for about 10 hours then pushed her out in a half hour. With DD2 I had contractions that SLOWLY progressed over 24 hours when she was finally born (they had to break my water) and she came out in 3 pushes. They say you can feel the second baby kicking earlier - which was not the case for me - and they say that the second baby comes sooner - again NOT the case for me (except for the pushing...)

Oh no, my pregnancy and labor sound like yours with DD1 (except I had 6x as much pushing)...you mean I could be in for feeling kicks later and laboring for longer next time? I don't know if I like that :p (although of course a healthy pregnancy/baby is all that really matters!)


----------



## happyface82

I think I'm also going to go quickly to the hospital. Last time my waters broke and I delivered K 4,5 hours later... and thats with an epidural when I was fully dilated which delayed things for 1 hour!! So it was a very quick labour! 

I'm curious to see how things are going to go this time! :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

I love reading birth stories!
I had pre-e and was induced. I was put on pitocin at 9:30, had an epidural around 11 (i was only 2 1/2cm. I wanted to wait longer but the dr wouldnt let me as my BP was going crazy in response to the pain of the contractions and had my water broke at midnight. Tbh, the whole thing was kind of a fog to me. I was very tired as I had been in and out of the hospital numerous times that week due to my bp, and I hasn't been sleeping well due to my headaches and epi-gastric pain. So I kept drifting in and out of sleep. My epidural didn't take 100% so I was feeling quite a bit of pain along my right side. I had 5 shots of other pains meds that made me even groggier. I was fully effaced and dialated by 7am, but they wouldn't let me push due to high BP, so I continued to drift in and out of painful sleep until 10:30 when the nurse said the baby had to come out now. They called the Dr and a NICU team in my room, the dr cut me, I pushed 3 times and he used the forceps to get DD out. They put her on me for like 20 seconds and then gave her to the NICU team. As it was my first baby, I thought that was normal, but it wasn't. DD had should distosia (her shoulders got stuck) and it was affecting her heart rate. It didn't help the matter that I wasn't allowed to push.
She was perfectly fine though. She scared me as she didn't cry, but the nurses said she was as happy as could be and waving all her limbs around. 
It may sound like a scary experience, but it wasn't at all. The nurses I had were fantastic, experienced nurses who showed no sign of concern to me. 
It wasn't till after when I found out what happened and how serious it was for both DD and I (my bp got up to 230/135 while pushing!).
It also helped being so tired so I was able to sleep even in pain.


----------



## sevilla24

seaweed eater said:


> sevilla24 said:
> 
> 
> With DD1 my water broke and I was in labor for about 10 hours then pushed her out in a half hour. With DD2 I had contractions that SLOWLY progressed over 24 hours when she was finally born (they had to break my water) and she came out in 3 pushes. They say you can feel the second baby kicking earlier - which was not the case for me - and they say that the second baby comes sooner - again NOT the case for me (except for the pushing...)
> 
> Oh no, my pregnancy and labor sound like yours with DD1 (except I had 6x as much pushing)...you mean I could be in for feeling kicks later and laboring for longer next time? I don't know if I like that :p (although of course a healthy pregnancy/baby is all that really matters!)Click to expand...

Hahaha, don't let me scare you!!!!! :winkwink: I was certainly NOT prepared to have a longer labor the second time around...... :growlmad: I WISH THE RUMORS HAD BEEN TRUE FOR ME!!!! It make me wonder what will happen if I decide to have a third baby.... at this rate it will be a two day labor :dohh:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Wow all of your birthing stories are interesting, at this point i'm imagining there will be no pain and that it will be very quick :rofl: in my dreams, but what you don't know can't hurt... till it's too late :haha:

Also just noticed wigglers ds's 4th birthday today, happy birthday :cake:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, but it was a while ago, I need to go fix that ticker :haha:

If it helps though I wasn't in much pain at all with my daughter, it was brilliant :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:haha: oh well happy birthday for a while ago then :D

I've watched some lovely vids on you tube, the ladies mostly had home water births and they were really nice to watch and had me blubbing like a baby. We'll be at the hospital, and although they let you in the tub, they don't let you deliver in there here, but it was still nice to see such positive births :D so it does help to hear people say they had nice unpainful experiences, even if it was with your second :D


----------



## Wiggler

I would love a water birth, but the rules are that you need to be able to get into and out of the tub yourself, so I don't think I can have one, stupid SPD :cry: It's a shame because being n the water would be brilliant for my pelvis. 

5ish weeks til the all important physio and MW appointments, I'm dreading them :cry:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Yeah that would probably be the ultimate solution for you, what with being weightless in water :hugs: sorry it's not an option :hugs:

I hope your appt's will go fine :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm dreading the MW one more than the physio, I have to ask the MW for a referral to a consultant to be able to put in my birth plan that if stirrups are needed to take me for a c-section instead, they are going to think I'm mad :dohh:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm sure they won't think you're mad, they'll understand once they know the reason for it :D

Have you given birth at the same hospital for both pregnancies? I can't remember where in West sussex you said you were, do you go to St Richards? My friends sister gave birth at southlands over in shoreham for her first and then st richards for her second, she said it was way better at st richards :D


----------



## Wiggler

Yups, had both at St Richards, my son was before the refurb, and my daughter was after. It's lovely over there, and only 5 mins in a taxi from my flat :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

wow no wonder you stayed home as long as possible, it's about 35-40 mins from her!!

I couldn't imagine trying to get there in rush hour though, the A27 from Arundel gets so back up doesn't it :haha:

Over here I have a few route options depending on weather and time, there is a small car ferry that goes every half hour, although in an emergency you can phone ahead and they will do a special trip for you, but it stops at midnight and starts again at 5 or 6 I think, but if there is still too much ice after the winter then it won't be running yet, then we have to take a massive detour doubling our travel time from 20 mins to 40 mins. And in the unlikely event that I go early or that we have a weird season change and there is still proper ice, then we drive across the river on an ice road :D


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like it'll be an eventful trip :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Yellow bump turned BLUE, Raif Shaheed, born today via c-section at 426pm. 8 pounds 9 ounces and mom and baby are doing well! He is on some anti-biotics for some spots on his lungs but we had a good long cuddle before bed this evening before he went back to the nursery! We are beyond excited and totally in love!
 



Attached Files:







Raif.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## happyface82

Awwww congrats Krippy!!!!! He is so precious!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations! He is gorgeous :cloud9: x x x


----------



## bec01

Congratulations! He is beautiful.


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Krippy!! Time to turn your pregnancy ticker into an age counter! He's precious!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations, what a beautiful picture :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats krippy!!! I love the name and he's just gorgeous!


----------



## seaweed eater

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Sooo happy for you and your family, Krippy. Congratulations. I hope he is out of the nursery soon.


----------



## sevilla24

YAAAAAAAAAAY KRIPPY!!!!!!!
Congrats on a happy, healthy and BEAUTIFUL little blue bundle!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Krippy he is just gorgeous. Xx


----------



## lch28

:happydance: Congrats Krippy! hes absolutely beautiful


----------



## srrhc

Congrats Krippy. He looks so precious. Glad to hear all is well! So exciting!


----------



## Mrskg

Congratulations krippy he is gorgeous :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yaaaaaaay, Krippy! I'm so happy for you! Raif is handsome and I love his name. I'm sorry to hear you didn't have the vaginal you desired, though. But, yay! yay! yay! Congratulations! I've been thinking about you! Did you go into labor early on your own? As you were scheduled for the 5th?

Babyfeva: Waiting on your update! Were you induced today? Scheduled? Or did you go in labor this weekend. I'm waiting... :)

AFM: Sorry ladies. I don't know how much I'm able to be around. We are moving in Dec. 27 and there is so much to do. I'm also working on Christmas cards and going to parties. Just not enough time... I'll keep in touch though and sure enough will update my journal as much as I can.


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy: Was he born Dec. 1 or Dec. 2? I have no idea about our time difference.


----------



## Krippy

December 1st! :) We went for a schedule induction of Friday but with no progress made by Saturday we decided on a c-section. I am really happy with the choice!


----------



## lch28

krippy im so happy you have your rainbow <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I'm taking babyfeva's update... from my journal. She is busy enjoying her :blue: bundle. :)

Hi everyone, hope all is well. Forgive me that I don't have the time to read through everyones posts. Baby Eddie was born on Nov 28 at 8:11pm after 31.5 hours of labor! He weighed 9lbs 5 oz and was 21.5 inches long. He's absolutely beautiful and we're in love. Hope to update you all with a birth story when I have a chance. Take care for now.
 



Attached Files:







Baby%20Eddie.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lch28

he is beautiful!! 

leinz, at my 1 hr glucose i was told not to fast. they didnt say anything about fasting for the 3 hr , but im pretty sure i am supposed too. my appts at 830 so i cant call before it. from your experience did you fast for the 3 hr?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I did... I wasn't allowed anything after midnight. I fasted 8 hours. I've heard some fast for 12 hours. Pass it with flying colors, hun. But, if you don't its not the end of the world.

Ladies I'm tickled... 5 bundles in here! :wohoo: On to January EDD's with SNOW being next! :) It's just crazy to think about how far we've all came. :) And it also makes me smile that only one bundle went past his EDD. (Seaweed :hugs:) None of us want to go over, this I know. One by one our tickers are changing from pregnancy to birthday... It's so amazing and it makes me sooooo happy! :)

Also first timers have went longer in here... Hmmmm.


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - I love watching the tickers change over!!!! I keep thinking back to when I was frequenting the TTC forums, checking my CM and CP and looking for signs in the TWW. Now look at all of us :) love it!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww he is gorgeous!! Congrats babyfeva!

And yes, I am happy no one else has gone over yet. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm just amazed... 31.5 hour labor!!! Whoa! 9lbs 5oz, WHOA! That girl had to be very uncomfortable at the end. I was with DD... 12 hour labor and only 6lbs 3oz.


----------



## MightyMom

EEK!! Congrats babyfeva!! Eddie is adorable! Look at that face, so content!


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> he is beautiful!!
> 
> leinz, at my 1 hr glucose i was told not to fast. they didnt say anything about fasting for the 3 hr , but im pretty sure i am supposed too. my appts at 830 so i cant call before it. from your experience did you fast for the 3 hr?

Every three hour test I've done I've had to fast. And I've done three. :rofl:

Dr appt today. He says he doesn't understand where baby is by measuring my stomach. :haha: I told him I am within 5 lbs of the same weight gain at full term with dd and she was 8lb 1oz. :thumbup: Anyways my growth scan is scheduled for the 17th, and he called and scheduled my induction for the 26th. :happydance: he did say to show up at night, which I would rather show up an start in the a.m. and maybe he will change his mind if I've progressed between now and then. I will ask him at my next appt which is on the 11th. I mean I would assume I would be successful with an induction without the cervadil since I've done it once. :shrug: I kind of feel like if he starts at night it'll send me into labor at night and I'll be miserable. My inlaws arrive Monday and will be here til the end of January and my mom arrives on the 16th. I finished more in the baby's room today. Almost done. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I started cervadil at 6pm... And was in labor at midnight. DD arrived at 1144am with very little pitocin. They had to stop it because my blood pressure spiked. The closer you get to Dec. 26 the more you'll know. How exciting about the scan! :)


----------



## happyface82

Congratulations babyfeva!!!!!! :cloud9:

I had my consultants appointment yesterday. There was not much to say since the scan went well, which was expected though as its still way early. He'll see me again at the end of January after my growth and doppler scan! and I'll also be having another GTT in the same week! Oh dear! :dohh:


----------



## Torres

Congrats babyfeva! He is precious!
All this talk of labour is making me so excited to have Soraya! 3 more months. Sounds so long, but I'm sure (hoping) it will fly by!


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello everyone!!!

so glad all u ladies are doing well!!

so afm... lol i think i told u what the specialist found out but ill tell u again incase lol
so dr quenby told me that my womb is accepting anything and cant tell weather its implanting a good egg or a bad one which explains the mcs that have had genetics faults but doesnt explain emma who was fine so she reckons that when i do implant a good egg i just cant sustain the pregnancy so heres the plan she gave me

take progesterone 200mg from day 21-28 of cycle (or last week depending on length of cycle)
on last day of cycle do a hpt if its + up the dose of progesterone to 400mg if neg stop and try again next month - this is meant to help my womb filter good eegs from bad eggs
then when i do get preg i have to be on heparin injections, baby asprain, progesterone and steriods to see if that will help me carry the baby to term providing the previous plan worked and i implanted a good egg...
BUT... if i havnt got preg within 6 cycles i have to stop and thats all that can be done for me other than trying naturally and hoping i get a good egg..
2nd BUT... we havnt started this whole progesterone thing as yet and we had unprotected sex twice this month and as i dunno when i ov its a problem as im now 5 days late.. but hpts are still negative.. but every time this happens they take ages to show positive either that or... im on too much thyroxine lol i had a dip in my thyroid levels and was poorly for a few weeks so doc upped them and im ok now was only by 25mg so not a huge increase and my periods stayed regular thru all this so that didnt affect them but im wondering if it could have something to do with increased dose as too much can cause u to stop periods but i think thats only in the case of larger doses than 25mg so once again ladies im utterly stumped!! lol


----------



## nesSAH

Oh My goodness! Blue is catching up with pink!! :dance:


:hi: ladies... been MIA for a very long time. Congrats to *KRIPPY *(my fellow team yellow) and *BABYFEVA* :yipee: So excited and happy for you two!

Still need to catch up on reading. Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm still here. Had my Obgyn appointment Monday and I am still losing weight at 28 weeks :sad: Anyways, she is so not worried. The anti-nausea meds might be suppressing my appetite, but bump is measure accurately. She is sending me for an ultrasound just to keep me happy, but she said it's normal for some ladies to lose weight because of MS and also high metabolism. I would give anything to be MS free, but no matter what, I am thankful!!!


Sugar (GD) test tomorrrow :yuck: Hope I pass :D


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats babyfeva he is gorgeous :cloud9:

Ich I failed routine blood sugar (6.6) so need to do glucose test on tues I was told to fast from 10pm app next morning at 9 and 11 x

Off to look at front page xxx


----------



## lch28

Thx hun. Good thing I fasted. I'm here now and feeling terrible. So hungry .. have a huge head ache and I have been getting constant bh


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats babyfeva!!! He's so cute!!!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: ich I'm dreading it was told to take a snack to have after second blood test I will def be needing it x hope you pass with flying colours x


----------



## lch28

ugh!! i hated that so much. by the 3rd hour i was so hungry. After i finally! left, i was all sweaty and shaky and felt like i was gonna pass out
i really hope i pass!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich, Mrskg: I hope you both pass also. But, if not I'm telling you its not the end of the world. I have GD and really the hardest part was the 3 hour glucose itself. I barely eat anything different and am able to keep my levels within normal limits. Well, I should also mention baby has flattened my stomach and I eat like a bird several times a day.

NeeSAH: So, happy to see you! I wish you weren't pg sick. :hugs: I haven't gained anything in 12 weeks. My Dr. doesn't mind, either. Mainly because I put on the weight early in pg. :) Won't be long and you'll be finding out if your yellow bundle is pink or blue. I can't wait! :)

Bumpblues: Glad to have you back! I hope you are pg right now... And if not sounds like you will be super soon. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies how are u all doin??xxx

Hey Leinzlove cud u update pls?? my next appointment is midwife on the 20th dec then my scan is 15th of feb...xx


----------



## happyface82

Ich - I bet you are glad its over! i'm having another one done in Jan but they are horrible. Though here they only do the 2-hour ones which is slightly better but still.. :dohh:

Ladies I need some advice. I'm having bad pelvic pain. Not sure what it is, didn't have any with K. Could walk for miles with no problem! Now.. if I walked down to the shops it starts hurting so bad I have to stop.. Its in the inside of my thighs, around pubic bone and lower back.. its quite intense.. Luckily I don't have to walk much now.. and when I do my shopping I drive but I know I\ll struggle when I go to Greece for Christmas as we live in the centre of Athens and we walk everywhere! :shrug:

Last pregnancy I felt so great and had all those problems with the IUGR and diabetes and constant scared. I'm hoping this time I'm having so many little niggles I'll avoid the serious stuff! :winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like SPD hun, get yourself referred to a physiotherapist, there is loads they can do to help x x x


----------



## happyface82

Thanks Wiggler! Will see my GP at the end of Dec once I'm back from my holiday if its still hurting! Didn't know they could help! I thought it was just one of those things! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

You're best off seeing your MW rather than your GP, a lot of them tend to fob it off as "normal pregnancy pain". If you ring or text your MW she can just send a referral off :)

I've got it really severe, it never went away after my son was born so been suffering for 4 1/2 years now. They finally think they can "fix" me after this baby is born, I can't wait. I am housebound now :(

Some things that can help in the meantime, try not to push stuff, pushchairs/trolleys etc, hard with a child, I know, but it does make it worse. Also keep your legs closed as much as possible, sit on a carrier bag in the car to make getting in and out easier, sleep with a pillow between your knees. Do pelvis floor exercises religiously, bonding very gently on a gym ball twice a day for 10ish minutes each time can help too.

This website has loads of useful information on it www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/


----------



## happyface82

Oh wow! I'm sorry you've had it for so long! That sucks!! I really hope they can do something to help you. 

Thanks for the advice! Will have a look at the link! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope they can too, they said they can't help while I am pregnant, and I have long term intense physio to look forward to after the birth. 

I'm really looking forward to being pain free :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

Physio can be so demanding mentally I find -I have chronic problems with my knee from an old injury- but if they can get some results then its sooooooo worth it!!!!! Definitely something to look forward to!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea :happydance: 

Got to have my next appointment in about 4 weeks which will be talking about my delivery options and what will happen after the baby is here. Eek!


----------



## lch28

cheryl your scan is on my due date lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_0882.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

:cloud9: Lovely bump pic!

I really should get another bump pic soon, it's exploded out, I am like a whale now :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

You most definitley should, Wiggler! I've taken a pic just about every week. Won't be long...And the bump will be no more. :)


----------



## happyface82

Leinz - lovely bump! :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Eek! I know, and this is my last bump too :cry:


----------



## lch28

heres my bump pic (always going into my moms room to take one bc she has the mirror! lol)

29 and 3
 



Attached Files:







29+3.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CherylC3

Lovely bumps ladies. Xx

Ich il be 31 wks when ur having ur baby :)


----------



## lch28

yayyaya!! ill probably have him in January though, im due Feb 15th, but i get my stitch out on Jan 18th and have been told to expect to go into labor that day


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*: precious pic! really cute!
*Ich:* Aww! Really cute!
Y'all are rocking ya bumps :D

I honestly have not taken any bump pics this pregnancy :o :(

I have my Obgyn appointment/ Ultrasound on *Dec 24*. My doc agreed to one to keep me happy since I'm worried about the 5 lbs weight drop!!
Sugar test went ok... survived the nasty taste and looong wait!!


----------



## Madrid98

Nice bumps ladies!!! We're all getting so massive aren't we?


----------



## Leinzlove

We sure are, Madrid! So exciting! :)

Ich: Wow, massive bump. Love it! Never know, good chance for January baby. :) I'll probably be induced at 39w because of GD. But, I'm pushing for EDD unless theres more reason than GD.

NeeSAH: Girl, get on those bump pics. Not long until bump will be no more! Yay for ultrasound! Christmas Eve isn't far off. :)

Cheryl: 21 weeks! When did that happen? Yay! :)


----------



## lch28

lol thanks leinz! to be honest sometimes im worried ill go before 36 weeks, especially with bulging membranes, ill find out more tomorrow at my cervical scan. wish me luck ladies, if my cervix is shorter/more funneling/membranes bulging more ill be admitted till delivery=[


----------



## snowangel187

Leinzlove said:


> Snow: I started cervadil at 6pm... And was in labor at midnight. DD arrived at 1144am with very little pitocin. They had to stop it because my blood pressure spiked. The closer you get to Dec. 26 the more you'll know. How exciting about the scan! :)

I'm hoping to go into labor before they put me in. I definitely don't want to start laboring in the middle of the night. :( I'd rather get some sleep.


----------



## snowangel187

So Santa bought me a new camera for Christmas and it was delivered a day early. :) I'm so excited to start taking pics and I'm so glad it arrived before baby. :haha: Charging the battery now so I can try and find time to use it tomorrow. I have my nst first thing in the morning and then I need to do some Christmas shopping if I have time before picking dd up early from school for a dr appt. then home to do some last minute stuff before the inlaws arrive. I'm extremely exhausted and am ready to deliver.


----------



## seaweed eater

Not that I have time to keep up with the threads I'm already keeping up with :blush: but I started a journal here in case anyone is interested.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove I kno I never thot I'd get here Hun....xxxx

Yeah for the new camera. X

Il post a bump pic tomoro urs put mines to shame I'm tiny lol. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Rest assured, no matter what you are being monitored... And you'll be holding your rainbow soon... Perfect, healthy baby! :hugs:

S: I can't wait to follow your journal, especially with all the venting going on in mine. :)

Cheryl: I can't wait to see your bump pic. I'm sure its not much smaller... But, I'm due next month! Eeeeek! I can't believe that either! Next Month! Eeeeeek! :)

Snow: Yay for new camera... I would be lost without mine. I'm a photo crazy person. Mine broke in October and I had a new one within a week. :) Dec. 26 is coming... And who knows you could be in labor on your own before that. :) I can't believe its DECEMBER! Eeeeek! :yipee:


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bumps ladies xxx

Anyone had a numb arm? Last week I struggled to sleep because of numb achy restless right leg now it seems to have moved to my right arm only seems to be at night an goes from my shoulder to my wrist bad enough to keep me awake x I googled an comes up carpal tunnel but my brother has this an my friend had it when pregnant an their pain was wrist and fingers? Tried calling midwife but couldn't get hold of her x dreading another restless night :cry:


----------



## seaweed eater

It sounds like probably carpal tunnel, but that can also just be weird circulation things sometimes...especially when you sleep, when the baby can squash blood vessels etc. But since it hasn't gone away I would say it is worth being seen sooner rather than later...is there another way to get in touch with the MW or someone else?


----------



## bec01

I've had the same thing for the past couple of weeks, it's so painful. My whole right arm and hand is really numb and achey when I wake up and it takes ages for the feeling to come back. I've found using pillows to rest my arm on higher than my head helps if that makes sense!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope it goes away for both of you and you can get decent nights sleep. AFM: I'm not sleeping well either. Up 4-5 times a night for the loo, and my uterus is feeling super achy.


----------



## seaweed eater

Yikes! I know just how bad 4-5 times is...it's bad! I hope it gets better!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm lucky with the night time loo breaks, I don't wake to pee, just end up with a very painful and full bladder in the morning, I do however wake a million times a night with my stupid pelvis.


----------



## lch28

hello ladies!! 

my cervix is exactly the same as it was 2 weeks ago!! and, i found out that i stupidly thought my membranes were bulging, but they are just resting on the stitch. i am soooo happy i cried lol. its the exact same length and everything. dr says he has no doubt that ill make it to stitch removal! hope hes right!! 

i wake up every hour to pee.. lol. ive always had a sensitive bladder. it sucks


----------



## seaweed eater

Awesome news, Lch! :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

That's great news ich!! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

Mrskg said:


> Lovely bumps ladies xxx
> 
> Anyone had a numb arm? Last week I struggled to sleep because of numb achy restless right leg now it seems to have moved to my right arm only seems to be at night an goes from my shoulder to my wrist bad enough to keep me awake x I googled an comes up carpal tunnel but my brother has this an my friend had it when pregnant an their pain was wrist and fingers? Tried calling midwife but couldn't get hold of her x dreading another restless night :cry:

I had problems with carpal tunnel in my hand last pregnancy and it flared up a few weeks ago in this pregnancy and I had numbness in my shoulders/arms/hands and didn't realize it til I was told it was carpal tunnel. :thumbup: it certainly gives an explanation for it. And apparently pregnancy can make it worse.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so happy to hear your great news, Ich! Roll on January 18.

Wiggler: I wish your pelvis would just stop already. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies!

okay so for the past few days, ive been getting this constant tightness right under my right boob. i feel like i look swollen there. i also feel like its my liver or something! its really annoying.. is this something i should be concerned about? i googled it and it said HELLP syndrome and im freaked now


----------



## MightyMom

I would call your doctor if your symptoms match those for HELLP Syndrome. There was a girl on here who wrote up her story about it and she was adamant that you seek help immediately. (Call your doctor, explain that you're worried about HELLP Syndrome, then tell him your symptoms.)

As for me, more spotting today. :/ Colton is kicking up a storm letting me know he's still here but I'm very discouraged that even with all my resting I'm still bleeding. I need to get a referral to a doctor...


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Don't worry to much about Google. But definitley call the birthing unit or seek medical attention. It's always better to be safe than sorry.

MightyMom: Can you go to the hospital? You definitley need to be checked out right away. I'm glad Colton is keeping you reassured, though. :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

The hospital protocol is to check the cervix (closed), visual check for tissue (which would be negative since I can feel Colton kicking me), then an u/s scan to verify viable fetal status (checking heartbeat, which again, I know he is alive). Then they send you home to see your doctor. So the hospital is a no-go. I need a referral to a local doctor. I'm hoping I can get an emergent referral over the phone this weekend, but the earliest i could possibly be seen is Monday.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats terrible. I hope you can keep your feet up and it stops. :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Ich - I hope you manage to get some answers so you can stop worrying :hugs:

Mightymom - do they have any clue while you are bleeding? I've been spotting on and off this pregnancy and last time I went in to get checked the said its a polyp in my cervix so nothing to do with pregnancy. :shrug:

Leinz - dates for me: 2nd GTT on Jan 21st and growth and doppler scan on Jan 26th! Will need lots of prayers that week to get me through!! So hope all is ok this time! :thumbup:

I might have a cheeky scan when I go back to Greece as my old doctor who is also a family friend is there and he knows all my medical history (he delivered K) and his practise is only next door from where I live! So I'll let you know as I go along! :winkwink:


----------



## Torres

Ich - Google is every pregnant woman's worse enemy. That being said, I had HELLP syndrome, and if you think there is even a slight chance that you may have it, go to the hospital asap. 
Epi-gastric pain (radiating pain from your liver) is just one symptom. Do you have swelling (beyond regular pregnancy swelling), headaches, spots in vision, high BP? Did your Dr check your urine when you were in there? Is there protein?
To be accessed for hellp, they will need to check for protein, check your bp and do bloodwork to check your platelets and your liver enzymes.
I hope all is well and you don't develop hellp.

Mightymom - I would still go to the hospital to get checked out. At my hospital they have the same procedure as yours, except they also do an ultrasound to check your placenta and the length of your cervix. Like Leinz said - always better safe than sorry.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies,

torres, i have no swelling (a stranger commented on how wonderful my ankles look) lol, no protein in my urine, and my BP is okay, ive gotten 2 isolated high readings.. the feeling went away, im prety sure it was his foot or something, i know he is head down and his butt is halfway between my boobs and belly button, so im assuming it was a foot!

my feelings are really hurt today. i feel like im being sensitive but i just need to vent. Not sure if ive explained this, but basically i dont have any friends and hardly any girl relatives. I get real lonely sometimes. Anyway, my mom really wants to throw me a shower. I didnt really see the point, i have no friends to invite and there is about 9/10 ladies we could invite from the family. But she said its important to her and she wanted to do it, so whatever. I just feel like its embarassing. Everyone will notice that no friends are there or anything..

So today my mom tells me that she invited my aunt (whom i have always had a serious close relationship with....) and my aunt refused. First of all, she has not ONCE even acknowledged my pregnancy. When Sophia passed away, she didnt even come to the funeral. She told my mom she doesnt support me or my pregnancy and has no intention of coming to a baby shower or anything. And it just made me cry. I always really loved her.. and i just dont understand. Its not about the baby shower, i couldnt care less about one, its the fact that its just so hurtful. She loves my nephews to death, and sees them all the time. And now i know my son wont have that. Its not like its a huge deal but it made me sad. Maybe its becuase im not married? I have no idea.. and now i feel like this is going to cause a huge rift in the family, she is my moms sister and lives 10 minutes away , i already havent spoken to her son in 5 years and now i feel me and her will eventually have an argument about this entire thing.. becuase who the EFF is she to judge me on if i should be having a baby or not? i am an adult, she is not my mother, its not like its a burden to her...


----------



## Torres

Big Hugs Ich. I understand where you're coming from about the no girlfriends thing. I am not close to any girls (I had one best friend, but we drifted the beginning of this year). I had a small baby shower with the girls (Aunts, Mom's cousins, my cousins), and it was actually very nice. I would recommend that you let your mom throw it for you. 
As for your Aunt, I don't get it. Is she religious? Would it really matter to her that you are a single Mom? So, she hasn't acknowledged your pregnancy? Have you seen her often? Does she just ignore the fact that your pregnant? As for when your dear Sophia passed, did she make an excuse for not going to the funeral? Did she try to console you at all? 
Are you comfortable enough confronting her? In a kind way of course. Maybe if you can explain how her actions and inactions are affecting you, she will explain why and change how she's being.
I really hope she turns around. If not though, then it's her loss. It truly is.


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you Torres! (I knew someone in here had HELLP, couldn't remember who!) I called my old doctor and he said as long as it's not red bleeding and there is no pain to just ride it out until I get to my new city and new doctor. He's on call if I need anything (he's so nice!) but for now he just wants me to rest.

Ich: I'm so sorry hun I can relate on so many levels. I move a lot, and my family is always very far away. My baby shower for DD was thrown by the lovely ladies at work, although I never saw them after business hours. I think they were just excited to throw a baby shower, not a baby shower_ for me_. It was still a lovely gesture though.

I get why your mom wants to throw you a shower too. She's going to be a grandma! And she wants to shout it from the mountaintops. Moms are like that. My mom wanted to throw me a shower too and invite all of her friends (since none of my friends live by her). I think she just is very proud and also wants to do something nice for you. Don't worry, no one will judge if none of YOUR friends are there. They'll assume it's your mom's invite list.

As for your aunt, very disappointing. I suspect that it is because you're not married. Is she religious? I'm not sure why but people get very hung up about marriage before birth. My SIL is pregnant with #4 and she STILL isn't married, and there are some people who just cannot accept that. How you raise a family is no one's business but your own. Your aunt may come around eventually, if you ever did find a husband to fit in her narrow-minded view of "family." I wouldn't bother having a row with her. It's probably better if you do just drift apart for now so that her opinions can't hurt you. It's a shame she's missing out on such a gift as a new life in the family. In the end, she is the one who's missing out.

I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. Soon enough LO will be here and you'll be able to focus on how much love you get back. It'll get better hun.


----------



## lch28

thanks torres.. i too had one very close friend but when I got pregnant with Sophia we drifed apart.. i havent talked to her in a while.. thanks for the advice :hugs: i know she really wants to have it. i dont get it either! she is not religious in the slightest, i mean, my mom was a single mom so i dont see that being the problem.. i see her all the time, her and my mom are like best friends, she juts completely ignores it.. she knows im on bed rest and evreything. and when Sophia died, she didnt even acknowledge that. the only thing she did was tell me that i "have to go back to work or i could lose my job" literally, that was the only thing evne remotely related to Sophia we spoke about. 

truth is i just dont feel comforatble to confront her. i dont know if im not even bothered to do so, but i know shell just shut me down.. shes so obnoxiously opinionated sometimes. shell juts accuse me of expecting the world to stop becuase im having a child


----------



## lch28

aww thanks mighty, that was so sweet. shes not religious at all! i dont know what it is.. but your right, i am not going to worry about it, if she drifts apart from her only niece and doesnt want to be around my baby then thats her issue.


----------



## MightyMom

Happyface: I had a very detailed ultrasound done when I went into the ER, but the tech could find no cause: no SCH, no polyp, no unusual activity on the placenta, the uterine lining, nothing. The only thing she suggested was that my placenta could still partially be over the cervix so any cervical activity might cause a small bleed. But she couldn't see the placenta over the cervix so she was stumped.


----------



## happyface82

Mmmm at my internal scan thry didn't see anything either. When I asked the doctor who said its polyps he said they wouldn't see in on the scan :s thiught it was weird but hey ho. As long as everything is ok with baby. Some people get bleeding all along for no reason. Hard not to worry though


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: With all that you've had checked out. And with Colton being so active. Everything sounds fine to me, but a mystery. I know its hard though any bleeding in pregnancy is scary. :hugs:

Happyface: I'll update those appointments. I can't believe I'm due before they are scheduled to arrive. I'm sure all will be different this time around. It's good that you are being monitored and your Dr. will be super close. :)

Ich: Oh, hun... I wish things would just go smooth for you. :hugs: I wouldn't worry about the Aunt, its sad but her loss. And if your Mom wants to throw you a shower, I'd let her. It's not embarassing in the least. They will just think its your Mom's friends as Torres said. And you will get nice things for baby. This will help out a lot until you are back to work. I'm glad your symptoms of HELLP are gone. But, its always better safe than sorry.

Torres: I'm sorry you had to go through all those complications and HELLP! However, I'm sure you won't be going through it all again this time. No two pregnancies are alike. Just like I'm pretty confident that my scenarios will be different. I know though... I get scared that it won't be different and I worry alot that something isn't going to go right. 

AFM: Fine here... Achy and my nights of comfortable sleep are gone for about 5 months. But, soooo happy I hit 34 weeks tomorrow. Eeeek.


----------



## Leinzlove

ALSO BTW: Tawn found out today she's TEAM :pink:! :wohoo:


----------



## lch28

yayy for team pink!!

thanks leinz! im feeling better now. i had a sensitive hormonal moment lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

I have them too. :cry:


----------



## lch28

lol i have them all the time! i cry every monday too, my mom says its cause i get my progesterone shots those days :haha:


----------



## Torres

Pregnant hormones can be super tough. I've been going through spells of horrible anxiety. Blahhhh


----------



## snowangel187

Stopping in to say hi. Been busy cleaning and organizing and have a little more to do and grocery shopping before my inlaws arrive Monday. Btw. I'm already annoyed with their arrival and can't wait for them to leave. :rofl:


----------



## MightyMom

OMG congratulations on Team Pink Tawn!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! Snow, my inlaws are coming Tuesday... But, they are leaving the same day. So, it won't be so bad. Also, my MIL is going to miss Zoela's birth if she's born before Jan. 12. (I doubt she will be.) But, hey she might decide to make her appearance when my inlaws are in Tennessee.


----------



## seaweed eater

Ahh, it's in-law season! Mine are leaving Wednesday after having been here for a month...I've actually really enjoyed having them here though. How long are yours staying, Snow?


----------



## nesSAH

Big hugs *ICH* and *Mightmom
*

Congrats on :pink: *Tawn* :yipee:

Talking about emotional days, been crying all day.... :sob: Everything little thing sets me off....

And In-Laws; huh! Who mentioned the word? lol! Not looking forward to dealing with mine :p


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! So, it seems as if we all have to deal with inlaws at some point this holiday season. I must be nice though... My inlaws filled my freezer with 1/2 a cow. Thats enough to feed my lil family beef for 9 months! They also bought us a brand new dishwasher for my kitchen. Merry Christmas to us! Thats one side my FIL and DH's step mother. 

I'm curious to see what the other side got us this year... That'd be Tuesday when they come here. They live 3 hours away and have a Christmas party but DH told them we weren't traveling with my pregnancy and working on the house. Etc.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't have to worry about my in laws this holiday season or ever again, they are vile so we cut them out of our lives. I'm just hoping MIL doesn't try to get in touch after baby is born, she will not like what we have to say if she does :haha:


----------



## happyface82

Congratulations Tawn!!! :happydance:

Oh the in-laws!! I can't stand my SIL and MIL!! FIL I like... But hopefully its us who travel back home and we are staying with my mum!! So will only be visiting there for the day a few times! :thumbup:

I'm already thinking how I will cope if they come to London when I have baby G. Last time I gave birth in Athens and SIL & MIL were at the hopsital with me allllllll day long! They just wouldn't go away.. I just couldn't take it any more.. :dohh:

Baby G has started kicking so much. I'm loving it! :thumbup:


----------



## Tawn

Thanks for the congrats everyone! I was properly shocked, was SO sure I was team blue!

In fact, Mighty Mom, I remember you and I talking about Ramzi method and it was totally wrong for me (unless baby decides to surprise us in 4 months!) which is mostly why I was so astonished it was a girl! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I'm sorry hun, that things with the in laws are the way they are. :hugs:

Happyface: I know the feeling most of the time. My MIL and Grandmother were there for Chloe. It wasn't to bad, but some of thier comments really got to me. And they made me feel like labor would be forever. Yay for movements and lots of them. They are so amazing! I love it! :yipee:

Tawn: I was also sure I was blue. Every method said so... At 14+4, I carried doubt and wasn't happy that she didn't show her bits during my 20 week scan. But the private scan at 28 weeks proved indeed Zoela is Zoela. :)


----------



## happyface82

Ok. Sooooo. Shit! Excuse my language. But my pelvis :nope: I am soooo lucky I don't have to commute and get out on a daily basis. Its made such a difference. I can tell now. A weekend without help (OH being very busy, and nanny only working on certain weekdays) and I'm in agony. I went to the super market earlier on my own to make things easier.. came back made us a quick lunch and was almost in tears trying to make the sandwiches.. :cry: That's just wrong. Its not like I've done much. I've had a quiet morning with K sitting down doing puzzles and stuff. I will be calling my midwife tomorrow. . . Sorry for the self pity post!! Just annoyed right now. I'm used to doing everything on my own and hate to ask for help! :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow Leinz, twice the in-laws! I'm glad you got half a cow :lol: and a dishwasher though.

Tawn, don't know if I've congratulated you yet! Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Happyface, I'm glad you are feeling baby, but sorry about your pelvis :hugs: take it easy! I know it's hard to ask for help, but it sounds like this is a good time to do it...just remember it won't be forever!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs happyface :hugs: I know how you feel :hugs: Leave shopping and stuff for your OH, or do it online and rest up. SPD is vile, but fingers crossed the MW will refer you to a physio who can help :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Big hugs happyface. Take it easy for the rest of the day, and for sure call midwife tomorrow. Is it possible to have nanny work a bit more?


----------



## happyface82

Thanks girls. I wouldn't have gone if I knew how bad it was going to be! :dohh: I guess I need to learn my 'new' limits! I can't ask nanny to work extra as I can't really afford it but she is working 4 days this week so it will help me a lot. Though 2 of them I need to be out at Uni for meetings and stuff so I'm a bit worried about it.. I don't see how I'll be able to commute and walk around buildings the way I'm feeling today! Hopefully the midwife will refer me! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

hope u feel better hun


----------



## srrhc

Congrats on team pink tawn!


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on team :pink: tawn x have you chose a name? x

:hugs: happyface x 

thought id share some pics x 29 week bump x my 3rd pram :rofl: and 28 week scan x
2nd 1 a bit freaky she's facing the front and waving xx oh and name plaque for above the cot x
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks xmas 12 pram 009.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









29 weeks xmas 12 pram 048.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









28 week scan 001.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









28 week scan 002.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4









kody rainbow 001.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leinzlove

Happyface: I hope you find relief soon and this doesn't last until the end. :hugs: Try to take it easy. I know not easy at all with a toddler.

Mrskg: Love the pictures! You are beautiful, gorgeous bump... Also love love the pram. :)

LADIES! THE FINISH LINE IS IN SIGHT! :yipee:


----------



## snowangel187

seaweed eater said:


> Ahh, it's in-law season! Mine are leaving Wednesday after having been here for a month...I've actually really enjoyed having them here though. How long are yours staying, Snow?

They'll be here til the end of January. And my mom arrives a week from today and will be here 3 weeks. 

I got alot of my stuff accomplished today. And just some grocery an Christmas shopping tomorrow. Then I'll be ready to let the inlaws take over. I plan to hibernate until I go into labor they can do the cooking and cleaning and entertaining dd. :haha:


----------



## Tawn

Mrskg said:


> congrats on team :pink: tawn x have you chose a name? x

THanks hun! GORGEOUS bump pic! And pram! And name plaque! LOL, you are making me wanna go shopping!

And yes, baby girl will be called Madison :cloud9:

Happyface, I am so sorry to hear you are in so much pain! I really hope someone can come help you out with your DD and that your doctor can help you find some relief! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i love that name tawn! i wish i could pick one. its so hard, i just cant find one i love

love ur pics mrskg! 

leinz i cant believe ur 34 weeks! YAY cant wait till Zoella is born, i love baby pics lol!


----------



## Mrskg

Madison is lovely tawn my sil had picked that for a girl but she found out last week she's having a boy x


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the name Madison, it's beautiful, Tawn! :)

I know right... Ladies we are all near the finish line.

Snow, you poor thing. Inlaws until the end of January. Thats such a long time. I hope they do more helping than getting in the way.


----------



## snowangel187

The inlaws are usually pretty helpful. But mil gets on my nerves. She opens her mouth when it should stay shut. :haha: and she spoils dd and our dogs a little too much which is frustrating. But I am so tired in the afternoons I am looking forward to the help with dd. :thumbup: I did a ton today, probably more then I should have but I kept saying to myself one less thing on the to do list. :thumbup: I'm only planning on grocery shopping and cleaning out the refrigerator tomorrow. :)


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Tawn, Ramzi predicted you a boy? LOL, guess you're in that 2% that doesn't match. I love the name you have chosen, DH's best friend named his daughter Madison or it would have been on our list!

I really need to post a bump pic but it's just me in here. I guess I can take the infamous bathroom bump shot, eh? LOL! I'll apologize now for the horror I will force you to endure. ;)


----------



## MightyMom

Oh! The inlaws! I was going to say I'm so happy I don't have to see or interact with mine this year. Not that they aren't good people (or try to be anyways). Just that they are very "godly" people and a little too religious for my taste. DH is getting his fill though, he's visiting family all across the country on his road trip from the west coast to the east coast. He adores my family though, so I guess it isn't as torturous for him. I'll be interested in how it goes with his mother however. He wants to demand she give him the cowboy boots he wore as a baby (yes, she still has them!) and he's sure she'll refuse. At which point he said he would never speak to her again. I swear, his side of the family is like a soap opera! I just grab the popcorn and watch the fireworks.


----------



## MightyMom

You asked for it!

BUMP!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.png
File size: 360.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CherylC3

Aw snow I cudnt handle my inlaws for tht long Hun... I get annoyed with my mil staying over a cpl of nights lol..xx

Tawn I love Madison so much Hun such a nice name. Xx

Mighty lovely bump Hun. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Yeah they do tend to open thier mouths a bit. But, I hope it's overall enjoyable. :hugs:

Love the Bump Mighty! Beautiful! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Snow, definitely put your ILs to work! It is nice to have some extra pairs of hands, isn't it?

DH's mom is lovely. My mom is the one who opens her mouth too much. :dohh: I feel bad for DH.

MightyMom, you look great! That top looks wonderful on you! :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

seaweed eater said:


> Snow, definitely put your ILs to work! It is nice to have some extra pairs of hands, isn't it?
> 
> DH's mom is lovely. My mom is the one who opens her mouth too much. :dohh: I feel bad for DH.
> 
> MightyMom, you look great! That top looks wonderful on you! :flower:

My mom opens her mouth when she shouldn't too. But her panties don't get in a bunch if I tell her off or put her in her place. :rofl:


----------



## happyface82

Lovely bump Mightmom!! :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! We are not even going to get me going about my mother...


----------



## Torres

LOL Leinz. My mother is something as well. Can be a fantastic, caring woman when she wants to be, but most of the time is just a miserable, wants to bring everyone else down, negative, intrusive b!&@$. I feel so so bad for my hubby, well and for me too! :haha:
My inlaws are all Spanish and they are very family orientated. My MIL is very nosey and opinionated, but since they live on the other side of the ocean (us in Canada, them in Spain), I don't mind that much.


----------



## lch28

well i have gd =[ 
im worrie that it wasnt diagnosed until 30 weeks.. seeing a diabetic counselor tomorrow. leinz whats it been like so far with it? the nurse basically said no sugar or carbs and to see the counselor. seriously? lol ,


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## lch28

im also worried it wasnt diagnosed till 30 weeks =[ ive been eating awful too some days..


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: ich I've got my test tomorrow prob won't get results for couple of days I'll be 30 weeks too x


----------



## lch28

is this ur 1 hr or 3 hr hun??

im anxiously awaiting for leinz to sign on lol..


----------



## Mrskg

Em it's a 2 hour :wacko: I've just googled what to eat if diagnosed with gd looks like I'll be starving for the next 10 weeks if I do x


----------



## lch28

i googled it too! sounds awful.. too bad i just baked some delicious cake yesterday =[ =[ =[ =[


----------



## happyface82

Ich I am sorry you've got GD. :hugs:

I had it last time. I was basically told to eat meat or fish with veg.. no potatoes, or pasta or much bread... just little quantities.. and avoid too much sugar.

Also, one really important thing according to my doctor then was to never go for more than 4 hours without even a snack, or a glass of milk. He even asked me to drink a glass of milk before bed as its not good to let your sugar levels drop too much for some reason.


----------



## snowangel187

Switch your pastas and breads to wheat Ich it's better for diabetes. I'm not sure how bad urs will be but last pregnancy I could still eat almost whatever I wanted for the most part. It's all about 5-6 smaller meals a day rather then 3 big meals. If you need help or have questions let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, snow do you have it this time too? i didnt even ask what the number was. lol, i really know nothing about this, so is pasta and bread okay if its whole wheat? and no potatoes!!?!?


----------



## snowangel187

Pasta and breads are better if they are wheat but still should be limited. I'd stay away from potatoes and fries etc. and other things with high carbohydrates you should stay away from too. I'm sure they'll send u to a nutritionist who will help you with a diet/meal plan. Like I Said I could eat almost anything but there are others go are very strict with their diets and still end up on insulin. So I'd play it safe til you start checking your sugars. 

This pregnancy is weird. I failed my first two glucose tests in early pregnancy and passed the one at 28 weeks. :shrug: so dr is still having me follow the diet I just don't have to check my sugar 4 times a day. I do still have a meter and have checked my sugar randomly when I feel off. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

will my health insurnace cover the meter?? haha ugh, great, juts bought groceries last night, a bunch of stuff i wont be eating!


----------



## MightyMom

I would see what your dietician says Ich. It depends on what your individual levels are and how your body is coping with the GD. Pretty much all breads are wheat, they are just bleached wheat. There isn't really a difference in the carb count. As a start I would avoid processed sugar entirely. You may try replacing certain high carb things with lower carb things (for instance switch wheat tortillas for corn tortillas). Try to avoid potatoes, breads, & pastas. Just doing that should put you on the right path.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, i think my biggest weakness will be dessert, i crave sweets so much this pregnancy and i am always baking! just last night i made cake!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry about the GD, lch :hugs: I bet everything will be fine, don't worry about not having caught it until now. You've had scans recently, right? I think one of the things they worry about is that the baby will grow too large, but you would probably know that already if that were the case so far, if you've had scans.


----------



## lch28

well i was annoyed, because at my last OB appt my belly was measuring big, so at my ultrasound last week i asked how much bubs weighed, and she said she wasnt going to check that till 35 weeks, but i think that will change now ive been diagnosed with it.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry you had GD, Ich. I wasn't diagnosed much before you were. 28+2, and Zoela has been measuring on the small side. I haven't changed much with my diet at all. I check my sugar 4 times a day and it has been good. I still have chocolate cake or a soda every once in awhile. It hasn't been nearly as bad as I had thought it would be.

They will watch you, hun! Thats what the Dr. is for.

They won't be able to do anything about baby's size right now, anyways. And you can't eliminate all carbs, you need some to keep your brain running. As for a meter, your health insurance can cover it. Mine does. Good thing to because the test strips are about $100 a box. 

GD doesn't mean everything bad. It means your placenta is working so well its using more of your insulin.


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz, i have some sort of group counseling tomorrow.. idk what it is, my dr gave me a number to make an appt and they said they do appts in groups? so i guess its just an informational type thing, then i see a genetic counselor tomorrow as well.. im pretty sure hes been measuring a bit large though, i know my fundal height is big. 

my insurance is effin stupid sometimes, lol, i really hope they cover it, because i def dont have the moeny for that right now


----------



## nesSAH

Sorry *MrsKg* & *Ich*
I did my 1hr test last week, still waiting for the results :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: A group sounds nice. For me I just met with a nutritionist whom gave me a diet to follow. However, it was so much food and so frequent. I found it hard. So, I ate what I wanted (with common sense) and checked my sugar. It was only high like once after I ate chinese. Now its easier because my stomach is flat, its hard to not eat like a bird.

NeeSAH: I'm sure you don't have it hun! They would've called you the next day! :)

I go to the Dr. in a few hours... It's every week now. I'm hoping my blood pressure is great today... This is when it went bad with DD.


----------



## happyface82

Good luck at your appointment Leinz! Hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

Good luck at your appt leinz - remind me how many weeks you were when you delivered DD?


----------



## snowangel187

Ich you can still have sweets it's all about portion control. :thumbup:

Holy crap I'm a watermelon. :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

Aaaaah I can't wait to be a waterlemon!!! :flower:


----------



## lch28

yay for watermelon snow!! 

leinz hope all went well..

i have my group thing today at 1:00.. its 2.5 hours ugh.... hope i get some info but seems like a really long time..


----------



## Mrskg

Well I got over my test get my results fri hopei pass I can't live without bread!

Yay for water melon snow :happydance: 

Good luck at app leinz x


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy full term, Snow! :happydance:


----------



## Torres

Leinz - how did it go? How is your BP? Hoping all is well! I get more and more nervous every week about my BP. I really hope we are both lucky and pre-e leaves us alone this time!
Ich - How was the group?


----------



## lch28

ugh!! it was just plain awful! lol, no i mean it was okay, but i just cant imagine how ill deal with this! i got my monitor and a meal plan. it just seems so hard to follow..


----------



## sevilla24

seaweed did you say you have a parenting journal now?? Will you post the link again? I want to follow :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Yayy! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1562089-my-journal-seaweed-eater.html


----------



## Leinzlove

I went to my regular 34 week OB appt. today. My blood pressure was excellent 128/74. (This was when it spiked with DD, so I was very pleased.) I go every week now and next week I have my group B Strep test and I also start having cervical checks for dilation, enfacement and station... My nurse told me to be prepared to go bottoms off from here on out. Exciting Eeeek! It was pleasant to hear "You're in your final weeks." :)

I asked my Dr. if I had to have the group B strep as I was positive with DD. I had an IV with antiobotics with DD during labor. He said "I did have to have the test again, because just because I was positive before didn't mean that I will be this time."

I was induced because of hypertension and had DD at 39w2d. 

Snow: Happy Full Term! Yay, for Watermelon. :yipee: :yipee: 

Ich: Don't let it all scare you! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

lol, omg , they want me to have a huge snack before bed, 30 oz of carbs, 1 oz protein and 2 oz fats..!


----------



## Leinzlove

I do not do that. I have a glass of milk or 1/2 peanut butter sandwich on wheat or banana before bed.

I'm allowed 30 carbs for snacks and lunch, and 45 carbs for Breakfast or dinner. Meat and Veggies are mostly carb free.


----------



## MightyMom

Sounds like a Snickers bar...


----------



## lch28

it seems like so much more food then i was eating. how is this possible?? lol, im feeling lazy right now but tomorrow can i type u my meal plan?


----------



## lch28

hahaha mightymom! i wish!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats the same as it was for me. So, I decided to not follow it. It's a baseline. I just watch the carbs and monitor my levels. They have stayed fine... Only once did they go through the roof with a 170 reading and that was after I ate chinese. 

I also used to drink a lot of milk. Like 2-3 glasses a day. But, thats carbs to so I limit myself and spread it out of a period of time. Every now and then I still go out for a burger and fries with a water and my levels are good. I have also did a burger with a salad and a medium soda... Levels still good.

But, its also easier to not eat alot because my stomach is flat. Zoela is growing and I can't eat a whole lot in one sitting.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've had a candybar as a snack... And levels remained good. You just manage it.


----------



## snowangel187

Well DD stayed home from school because my inlaws arrived late the night before and when she's too tired she's naughty at school. :dohh: 
So I went to my 37 week appt and ran errands. It was nice to accomplish so much without dd's "help" :rofl: and when I got home dd and my fil were playing games on the iPad and had cleaned up the kitchen and dishes. :thumbup: 

So appt update. I told dr my concerns about cervadil sending me into labor in the middle of the night. His reply was, well then we deliver in the middle of the night. :dohh: I think he was saying it as tho he didn't mind if he had to deliver then. And then I said I'd prefer not laboring all night and he sait it was fine and I could go in at 4 in the morning instead of 7 at night. :dohh: then he said he'd have to check me on the 24th to make sure I'm favorable etc, which got me thinking maybe he don't plan to check me anymore til labor? :shrug: And shhhh. I didn't ask but I plan on taking myself off pelvic rest to help this process along. :thumbup:


----------



## sevilla24

Leinzlove said:


> I went to my regular 34 week OB appt. today. My blood pressure was excellent 128/74. (This was when it spiked with DD, so I was very pleased.) I go every week now and next week I have my group B Strep test and I also start having cervical checks for dilation, enfacement and station... My nurse told me to be prepared to go bottoms off from here on out. Exciting Eeeek! It was pleasant to hear "You're in your final weeks." :)
> 
> I asked my Dr. if I had to have the group B strep as I was positive with DD. I had an IV with antiobotics with DD during labor. He said "I did have to have the test again, because just because I was positive before didn't mean that I will be this time."
> 
> I was induced because of hypertension and had DD at 39w2d.
> 
> Snow: Happy Full Term! Yay, for Watermelon. :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Ich: Don't let it all scare you! :hugs:

I was positive for group b strep for DD1 but not for DD2... so it's possible!!! AND it was much more pleasant to not need the iv until I was ready for the epidural :flower:


----------



## sevilla24

snowangel187 said:


> Well DD stayed home from school because my inlaws arrived late the night before and when she's too tired she's naughty at school. :dohh:
> So I went to my 37 week appt and ran errands. It was nice to accomplish so much without dd's "help" :rofl: and when I got home dd and my fil were playing games on the iPad and had cleaned up the kitchen and dishes. :thumbup:
> 
> So appt update. I told dr my concerns about cervadil sending me into labor in the middle of the night. His reply was, well then we deliver in the middle of the night. :dohh: I think he was saying it as tho he didn't mind if he had to deliver then. And then I said I'd prefer not laboring all night and he sait it was fine and I could go in at 4 in the morning instead of 7 at night. :dohh: then he said he'd have to check me on the 24th to make sure I'm favorable etc, which got me thinking maybe he don't plan to check me anymore til labor? :shrug: And shhhh. I didn't ask but I plan on taking myself off pelvic rest to help this process along. :thumbup:

So does this mean a Christmas baby!?


----------



## happyface82

Glad the appointment went well snow!! :thumbup:


Leinz- or anyone else really. Please enlighten me.. lol what is the point of having cervical checks every week? I mean yes I get that you can see how you get on but it won't really change anything... so why do it? Am I missing something here? :shrug:


----------



## sevilla24

happyface82 said:


> Glad the appointment went well snow!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Leinz- or anyone else really. Please enlighten me.. lol what is the point of having cervical checks every week? I mean yes I get that you can see how you get on but it won't really change anything... so why do it? Am I missing something here? :shrug:

Happyface I think every doctor/midwife is different in their practice. For me, I was given the option. They said some women just like to know!!! For my first I had it checked because I was on bed rest with complications. With my second I had it checked because if it seemed to be dilated and effaced enough, I wanted time to prepare to get my DD#1 to my mothers house etc. Plus DD#1 came fast, so if I was dilated/effaced enough, I wanted to be sure I was close enough to the hospital.

Does that make sense?

Sure enough with DD#2 they checked me and I was 4 cm dilated and 75% effaced... so I knew to put my mom on call for child care!!!


----------



## lch28

thanks leinz, is there ever a too low reading?? she said morning reading shouldnt be above 90 and after meals not above 120 but she didnt say anything about being too low. Like, yesterday after lunch and dinner, it was 80 and then 83. This morning was 73. is that low?


----------



## happyface82

Sevilla - I see your point! Thanks! :thumbup: 

Ich - I think lower than 80 is low.. but that just means you won't need to be as careful yet which is a good thing! :thumbup: I think it might get a bit worse as the pregnancy progresses so its good to always check it but it seems that you might not have to be THAT careful! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

happyface82 said:


> Leinz- or anyone else really. Please enlighten me.. lol what is the point of having cervical checks every week? I mean yes I get that you can see how you get on but it won't really change anything... so why do it? Am I missing something here? :shrug:

I don't think there is a point to it as a routine thing. I asked not to know about mine until 39 weeks when my BP went up a bit...I wanted to know if I should get acupuncture in case I might have to be induced sooner than expected. But my original plan was just to ask at 40 weeks whether I could have a sweep done.
My doula encouraged me to ask about station because there are exercises you can do that supposedly help baby engage.


----------



## happyface82

Well I can see both sides... I personally wouldn't have it done.. not sure if they do it here, don't think so. I like things to go as natural as possible and I like not knowing when peanut is going to make his appearance. But I can see why some people would like to know! :thumbup:

You had a doula? Where you happy with her? I got one this time! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

No, I think the NHS doesn't do it until 40 weeks when they offer a sweep (right? I forget).

We were not that happy with our doula in the end...she did help some beforehand. It was good to meet with her, go through my birth plan with her, and get advice on various things. And borrowing her TENS unit was helpful. But she missed almost all of my labor :dohh: in part it was an unfortunate coincidence, but I blame her for it partly as well. I wonder whether I could have avoided the epidural if she had been there.


----------



## happyface82

Oh no! Thats not nice. Why did she miss it?


----------



## seaweed eater

My induction started Sunday at midnight with Cervidil. She had an appointment that she couldn't reschedule on Monday morning, so she arranged to have a backup doula available during that time (this is the coincidence part, I don't blame her for this, especially since she arranged a backup). She figured based on her experiences with Cervidil that not much would happen, and Pitocin would start Monday around noon, right when she would be able to come from her appointment. So she met us at the hospital when we checked in on Sunday evening, when I was having mild contractions, then we agreed that it would make sense for her to go home for the night and come after her appointment, and that we would "call if anything changed." Well, things happened pretty fast...we did call her a few times during the night, but somehow she never got the message that we would appreciate having her there. At 8 I was asking for the epidural, and at that point DH called her again and she finally called the backup doula, but due to the traffic it took the backup nearly an hour to reach us. (Bad choice of backup, I think -- maybe find someone closer to our hospital!) Our doula finally came from her appointment around 11 or 11:30, well into pushing.

Of course, I have little memory of what we said over the phone...DH and I both definitely remember wanting her to come, but we probably could have been more insistent. But that could happen to anyone. Isn't it her job to listen for clues of how fast things are going? I don't really understand why she didn't come...either she just wanted to believe that nothing was happening because she wanted to get some sleep (that's the cynical interpretation), or maybe she honestly could not believe that Cervidil could kick start my labor the way it did. I don't know...the second possibility is nicer, but I find it a little implausible. Even I had heard of people only needing Cervidil (like Leinz!) and I'm not a doula. So, I don't know.


----------



## happyface82

Yeah I wouldn't be happy either..... she should get the message and if in doubt just say: would you like me to come in?? Its a simple question. . . I'm sorry she disappointed you! The whole purpose of having them is to not have to worry about anything else and she put an extra worry on you. Silly doula! :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks. It just left a bad taste. I think it is a great idea to hire one though. I hope you have a good experience!


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't really think there is a reason to do cervical checks. My Dr. does them from 35 weeks, I'd think because he has your pants down anyways. As he does group B strep. I was always discouraged hearing "no change" and worried I was going to have the baby after any appt. I went for NST every 2-3 days. But, I only got my cervix checked once a week. On the day of my scheduled induction I had a NST and my cervix was checked and there was still no change. I was 39w1d. I went in at like 4pm with cervadil inserted at 5pm. But, it fell out sometime before midnight and I didn't realize it until about midnight. I had it reinserted and labor started instantly...

They told me to sleep but I couldn't. DH slept and I layed there watching the hours pass. I woke him at 5am and he changed his clothes and groomed.

At 5am I was so uncomfortable... and my water broke at about 8am. Chloe arrived at 11:44am. I had pictocin started at 5am but it was quickly took off. My blood pressure shot up to 195/111 and I was placed on magnesium sulfate.

I love and trust my Dr. so I just go with his protocols. 

Snow: Won't be long for you now... I don't figure you would labor all night. Second babies normally come quicker. I think average labor is 6 hours.


----------



## MightyMom

All these stories are kind of freaking me out. I had a lovely labor with DD, and I plan to have another one with Colton. LOL. Best laid plans of mice and men eh?


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: Labor wasn't bad for me. At the time it wasn't either. Didn't have anything to compare it to.

I'm getting super excited! Three January Jellybeans have now been born... They are arrriving. 1 at 33w5d and one last night at 37w1d and another today at 37w1d.


----------



## lch28

aww yay!


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> thanks leinz, is there ever a too low reading?? she said morning reading shouldnt be above 90 and after meals not above 120 but she didnt say anything about being too low. Like, yesterday after lunch and dinner, it was 80 and then 83. This morning was 73. is that low?

73 isn't too low, but I wouldn't want it to go much lower. If u see it does try and eat a few crackers or a few grapes before bed. :thumbup: 



sevilla24 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Well DD stayed home from school because my inlaws arrived late the night before and when she's too tired she's naughty at school. :dohh:
> So I went to my 37 week appt and ran errands. It was nice to accomplish so much without dd's "help" :rofl: and when I got home dd and my fil were playing games on the iPad and had cleaned up the kitchen and dishes. :thumbup:
> 
> So appt update. I told dr my concerns about cervadil sending me into labor in the middle of the night. His reply was, well then we deliver in the middle of the night. :dohh: I think he was saying it as tho he didn't mind if he had to deliver then. And then I said I'd prefer not laboring all night and he sait it was fine and I could go in at 4 in the morning instead of 7 at night. :dohh: then he said he'd have to check me on the 24th to make sure I'm favorable etc, which got me thinking maybe he don't plan to check me anymore til labor? :shrug: And shhhh. I didn't ask but I plan on taking myself off pelvic rest to help this process along. :thumbup:
> 
> So does this mean a Christmas baby!?Click to expand...

Well the plan as of now is to start induction at 4 am on the 26th. I have my ultrasound for growth Monday so not sure if things will change after that or not. But I plan on doing everything I can to jumpstart labor before then. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

cant wait till she arrives snow!!

so im already having an awful morning and its 9 am.. 
i waited 25 min in line at the pharmacy to pick up my lancets and test strips since i only got 8 of each with the kit.. i was told not to buy them over the counter and use a prescription because then it would only charge me my copay. So she rings me up and its 150 dollars for a month supply. and i didnt have it. so i got really embarrassed and told her id come back, and then i called FOB from my car and i started crying. So he came and bought them and then asked if he could sit in the car and talk to me.

then he went on an entire rant about .. why am i putting myself through this, why would i chose to live like this, and that im just trying to punish him by living with my mom, that he knows i want to get back with him but im playing with his mind and he knows im so stressed about money so why dont we just get back together. and he was all mad and then he basically threw 200 dollars at me for spending (i didnt ask for any more money..) and got in his car. He just doesn't understand. Yeah i want to be with him but is that best for my son? No, i dont think so. If i could go to work id have no problems with money, its the fact that i dont work and all my savings have gone to my monthly expenses. I cant be with him just so i can have an endless supply of money and then sit there worrying "what if he gets mad while hes holding the baby " etc etc. Feeling very emotional and hormonal right now =[


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: IMO, you are doing the right thing in thinking of your son. You are strong!


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> cant wait till she arrives snow!!
> 
> so im already having an awful morning and its 9 am..
> i waited 25 min in line at the pharmacy to pick up my lancets and test strips since i only got 8 of each with the kit.. i was told not to buy them over the counter and use a prescription because then it would only charge me my copay. So she rings me up and its 150 dollars for a month supply. and i didnt have it. so i got really embarrassed and told her id come back, and then i called FOB from my car and i started crying. So he came and bought them and then asked if he could sit in the car and talk to me.
> 
> then he went on an entire rant about .. why am i putting myself through this, why would i chose to live like this, and that im just trying to punish him by living with my mom, that he knows i want to get back with him but im playing with his mind and he knows im so stressed about money so why dont we just get back together. and he was all mad and then he basically threw 200 dollars at me for spending (i didnt ask for any more money..) and got in his car. He just doesn't understand. Yeah i want to be with him but is that best for my son? No, i dont think so. If i could go to work id have no problems with money, its the fact that i dont work and all my savings have gone to my monthly expenses. I cant be with him just so i can have an endless supply of money and then sit there worrying "what if he gets mad while hes holding the baby " etc etc. Feeling very emotional and hormonal right now =[

They have cheaper strips and monitors you can buy right at Walmart. And if u haven't opened the strips I'd return them they will take them back. There's a monitor for like $9 and the strips for like $30. My hubby and mil are diabetic and mil has no health insurance. Sorry he went crazy on you but glad he helps you out. :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Oh Ich you shouldn't have to listen to this! He knows exactly why you are not together and to tell you that it will help you financially and try to trap to is so not the way to do it!! I agree with seaweed sounds like you are doing the right thing!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

My sugar in the morning is between 65-83. My Dr. said it just needs to under 90. I'm sorry about your experience at the drug store. 

Don't listen to FOB, do whats best for you and baby. :hugs: I hope you have a better tomorrow. 

My Bump: 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/2012-12-14.jpg


----------



## Torres

ICh- stay strong girl. You are doing the right thing by staying on your own. The financial situation is temporary, and you will find a better mate who will be the father figure that the fob should be. 
:hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Lovely bump Leinz! :cloud9:

I just saw this online and it made me laugh!
 



Attached Files:







525873_501456289895386_556661356_n.png
File size: 110.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Leinzlove

That onsie is funny. Happy 22 weeks Happyface! :)


----------



## happyface82

Thank you! :D

Bump pics! 22 weeks with K... and 22 weeks with Baby G! No wonder I feel huge compared to last time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0352.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









22weeks_zps24670728.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lch28

thanks for the support ladies! im feeling better now. funny how some people just get under your skin no matter what! 

happyface love your bump! im much bigger then last time. yours too leinz! 

thanks snow! great advice, ill def go to walmart, i just looked it up and its way cheaper! i dont think i can return it cause i already opened them. oh well, at least it wasnt my money. hahah, id be pissed if it was..


----------



## lch28

omg! 31 weeks! its friday?? im losing it. i swear being on bed rest i never know what day it is :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 31 weeks Lch!

Happyface, I need that onesie :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bumps xxx

Passed gd test :happydance: just got early Xmas prezzie from my eldest dd we're off to see dirty dancing the show x great day x


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Mrskg! :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Ich: Trust your instinct, you know what's best for the baby. FOB is so short-sighted, of course the SELFISH thing to do would be to use him until the baby is born, but you are being responsible by living with your mom! What an ass that he would even insinuate that you are merely doing this for attention _from him._ BTW, happy 31 weeks!

Congrats on passing the GD test Mrskg!

Cute bump pics Leinz!

AFM: Had an awful couple of days. Hadn't felt Colton move since Tuesday and nothing seemed to rouse him. Ate sugary brownies, oatmeal, pasta, spicy food, everything that usally gets him kicking: nothing. I even drank a cup of coffee yesterday, not one little kick. I was beside myself with worry about a cord accident, I found myself sobbing in the bathroom for 30 minutes. Finally I made the 90 minute drive to the ER to find out once and for all. If all was well, better not to be worried. If not, better to find out right away. Well all that worry was for NOTHING. They brought the doppler in and his heart was pounding away! More sobbing combined with laughter and hiccups, some kind of strange explosion of emotions of relief. I seriously need to invest in a darn doppler now because I could have saved myself 6 hours and a sleepless night. They ordered an ultrasound, so I got to see him very briefly (no pics though). Of course he decided to kick the u/s wand, and wouldn't stay still at all. "Absence of fetal movement, suuuuure" I'm sure they were thinking. Little bugger had me worried sick! So I got back at 3am and had to wake at 6am for work. I am so exhausted now I think I'm going to lay in bed for the rest of the day and maybe take a nap. Just had some spaghetti, Colton very much approved.


----------



## lch28

oye im going through the same thing right now =[ he hasnt really moved today and its not as if i can eat anything sugary or drink juice to get him moving because of the GD! i want to call but i cant even get to the hospital till later.. my cars in the shop..


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah, turns out he turned facing my back so the reason it feels like he's not moving is because he's kicking the placenta and I can't feel it. Maybe give it a couple of days, I bet the baby repositions and you feel the kicks again. :)


----------



## lch28

i sang to him and he kicked. lol =] my placenta is in front. soo not cool


----------



## Leinzlove

Happyface: Love your bump! And definitley bigger this time! :) You are beautiful!

Ich: Happy 31 weeks! I'm glad singing worked. :wohoo:

MightyMom: I'm sorry for your scare. I went a day or two at a time without proper movement until 24 weeks or so. But, facing the placenta way is sure to do it. I'm glad Colton is fine and you heard a healthy ticker and saw a beautiful baby boy. :hugs:

Mrskg: Yay for GD test results being great! :wohoo: Yay for pressie from eldest DD. :wohoo:

Snow: ANY DAY! Eeeeek! Your second baby girl will be here... So exciting! :)

Seaweed: How is everything going? Has Munchkin been more comfy now?

Krippy: How are you doing with your rainbow? I hope you are able to sleep when baby sleeps. I never could. I hope you are recovering well.

Sevilla: When will you be returning to school? How is it being Mommy of 2?

NeeSAH: How are you holding up hun? Pregnancy is moving right along... :wohoo:

Srrhc: You've been very quiet in here. Won't be long before your next appt. 

AFM: Would you believe I still have days where I worry if I've felt Zoela move or not? She still has lazy days. I also think I'm in trouble as she is most active between 3-5am! Eeek! I'm finding it harder to bend over and hard to get up from sitting, also. I have nonstop constant heartburn, It's awful. My boobs are sore again and I have occassional braxton hicks. I go to the loo 3-5 times a night and sleep is uncomfy. You should see me trying to roll over. I try to sleep on my left side because its best... However, thats where Zoela is hanging out and she'll start kicking away. Sometimes I just lie there feeling it and smiling. Others I'll get on my right and go to sleep. Her movements are more like ocean wavy movements and sometimes I yip. People stop and look at me lol. 

I've been getting a bit nervous about labor. Memories have been rising from DD's and sometimes I can't believe I've did it before. Sometimes, I can't wait and other times I can... In about 5 weeks or so I'll no longer have a bump or feel these movements or be as connected to Zoela again. I also treasure these last days with DD as my only child. It's amazing holding her... and feeling life move within me from the inside at the same time. I think about them together and I just melt. And I figure soon enough I won't remember what it was like with just one. (I don't remember now what it was like when it was just DH and I.) And we'd been together 8 years when DD came.

I'm now going to have to copy this post in my journal. It became an entry. HAHA!


----------



## lch28

aww leinz! im the same hun, up every hour to use the bathroom. i feel like a whale at the moment. This GD diet is really hard for me! im worried because ive had 2 pretty high readings, 108 and 120, i know its 120 or below but still. The 108 reading i didnt have enough protein with lunch and the 120 i had a burger and like a handful of fries. I couldnt resist. After i take my blood 2 hours after eating im starving, so i have my snack. Then i end up waiting 3 hours for my meal and feel so starving! Its like, isnt it bad to be this hungry? Or is it worse to mess up the stupid diet? ugh


----------



## Leinzlove

My readings are allowed to be higher? Weird? My fasting read needs to be under 90. One hour after the start of a meal needs to be under 140. And my reading after 2 hours which I haven't needed to take needs to be under 120. Hmmmm....

Fastfood burger with the works, Medium Fry and water and my reading after an hour is usually in the 130s. Sometimes I'm shocked and its lower than I expect even. 

I do notice it gets lower if I'm more active etc. But, I'm not on bed rest either.

I pretty much eat whatever I want in moderation and its fine. I haven't went hungry. But, I think alot of it is I eat small meals frequently. I get full easy. I do drink lots of water. But, every now and then if I don't have a lot of carbs in a sitting I allow myself a soda.

If you can stomach eggs or peanut butter they are excellent and do little to raise your glucose. I limit breads, pastas, and sugar. And bulk up meat and veggies. 

But, our bodies are all different and process sugars and carbs differently. I really don't follow much of a diet. I just don't eat any canned or processed foods as they are loaded with carbs. I used to eat lots of soup. But, now its just chicken and noodle soup as the others I love are loaded with to many carbs.


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> aww leinz! im the same hun, up every hour to use the bathroom. i feel like a whale at the moment. This GD diet is really hard for me! im worried because ive had 2 pretty high readings, 108 and 120, i know its 120 or below but still. The 108 reading i didnt have enough protein with lunch and the 120 i had a burger and like a handful of fries. I couldnt resist. After i take my blood 2 hours after eating im starving, so i have my snack. Then i end up waiting 3 hours for my meal and feel so starving! Its like, isnt it bad to be this hungry? Or is it worse to mess up the stupid diet? ugh

108 is fine. They might give u a little crap for the 120 but mine had to be under 120 after eating too. :thumbup: you're doing good don't be hard on yourself. Sticking to the diet is hard, but you can do it! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Ran errands non stop yesterday and had contractions half the night. I text my mom and told her she better pray that they slow or her Sunday flight might be too late. She replied close your legs til Sunday. :rofl: had a few contractions this morning but nothing that are doing anything baby was just practicing. :haha: I told my mil I had to attempt shaving today and her reply was ill shave for you, I don't think she understood I didn't mean legs. :rofl:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, my fasting also has to be under 90, but i only take it 2 hours after eating. they never mentioned 1 hr :shrug: so 2 hours after it has to be 120 or lower. I made the burger but the fries were frozen ones. lol. 

hahah snow! i have such a hard time shaving =[ even my legs! our shower/tub just keeps getting smaller (lets ignore that im just the one getting bigger)


----------



## Leinzlove

Well then those are the same levels I'm suposed to have. 120 after two hours of starting a meal.


----------



## snowangel187

Holy crap. Baby will be in my arms in 10 days or less. :shock:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Eeeek! So exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## snowangel187

Leinz why are you up? Baby not letting you sleep either? :rofl: I know you're either in my time zone or one hour behind. :haha:


----------



## bec01

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't stopped by lately. So much to catch up on! I can't believe how close everyone is getting now, the time is flying by.

I went to see my new niece last night. She was born on 12/12/12. She's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lch28

yay snow!! how exciting!


----------



## sevilla24

haha nevermind, now I see we were talking about snows due date !!!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's so exciting Snow :happydance: how are you feeling?


----------



## snowangel187

I'm feeling alright today. Contractions here and there but nothing major. :shrug: growth scan tomorrow. Will update then. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: I'm usually up a bit of all hours. Not necessary because of Zoela. But, then again sleep is getting rough. :) Can't wait to hear how much your baby weighs. Won't be long at all.... Eeeeek! :)

Bec01: Good to see you! Congratulations on your new niece. I'm expecting a niece on Valentines Day, A nephew in March. And then two more nieces/nephews... one in June and another in July. My large family. After they all arrive I'll have 21. I also wanted to say Happy V day! :wohoo:

AFM: I can't believe its nearly time for my next Dr. Appt. It's Tuesday! Group B strep and the first cervical check. I'll probably hear "All tight and closed." But, we will see. I do have occassional braxton hicks, but really that doesn't mean anything. My MIL thinks my SIL will go before me. (We are due 3w4d apart.) And my FIL thinks I could go anyday. I'm thinking I'll go to atleast 39 weeks.


----------



## lch28

wow leinz you are so close!! 21 nieces and nephews? oh my! i have 2 lol!


----------



## sevilla24

Love how close everyone is getting!!! CRAZY!!!

And I can't even believe my little peanut is already 6 weeks old. Tomorrow I take her for her 6 week check up which means shots :( I know I have been through it with DD1 but it doesn't make it any easier, that's for sure!!! I am excited to see how much weight she has gained though!!

How is everyone doing getting ready for Christmas? I think my shopping is done - now I need to wrap, wrap, wrap!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 6 weeks Alexa :happydance: Munchkin is exactly twice her age today! :p I'm surprised your doctor does shots at 6 weeks. I haven't heard of that before. Is it a spread out schedule or something like that? At any rate, I hope they go well, I know it is hard :hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi Leinz and friends, I had my scan yesterday, you can add another :blue: to thread :wohoo: we have a lovely, if slightly cheeky and misbehaving, healthy little boy growing, and we're so excited to meet him :cloud9: I say cheeky and misbehaving because he was wiggling about a lot, but with each movement he would get in to a worse position for her :haha: I like his style of not co-operating :haha: luckily for us he did give us quite a few shots of his little boy bits, he's definately more Swedish than English :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations on Team :blue:! :wohoo: I would've thought :pink: for you! Yay for evening out this thread... 

I'm so happy for you hun! Yay for seeing your baby! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Will have to update later. Thebump is down.


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on team blue :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

It's funny because we've felt sure from the beginning that he was a he, and we've been calling him he when we talk about him, and then every now and then I would say "she'll feel so offended if she's a girl" :rofl: lucky our insticts were right :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I was right with Dylan, I was sure he was a boy, I had no idea with Bethany and I thought this one was a boy too, nearly fell off the bed when they said girl :rofl: But as it's not 100% I guess I will see in 8ish weeks :haha:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I guess it's easier to make a mistake when saying it's a girl, but there was no doubt I was looking at a little willy on that screen :thumbup: :haha: Do you still not have a feeling either way now that you are closer? My theory is that with your first you lead a non hectic life and are able to sense/hear your instincts more easily as a result, and the more children/hectic life you get the less you are able to sense or hear them?


----------



## Wiggler

I am leaning more towards girl now, with the scan we never saw girl or boy bits, but with the view she said that means it is probably is a girl as boy bits would be easier to see, so I could myself as team pink, but I am buying everything neutral just in case :haha:

I don't mind either way, I already have one of each and both are amazing so either way I am blessed. Not too long until I find out for sure!


----------



## srrhc

Longing HUGE congrats! Lots of boys in here now :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Longing!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, my Dr. Appt. went great. Blood Pressure perfect 122/72. No protein or sugar in my urine. I've gained 27lbs this pregnancy which is good. Zoela is low in perfect vertex position. And... Nice strong healthy HB at 138. Bump measuring right on. I had the Group B, so thats over with. 

And... I told my Dr. about all the pressure, pressing down feeling, achy lower back, and lower tummy. And about the 8 braxton hicks I had in one hour. And he said it was all normal for how low I'm carrying and my gestation and that he wasn't going to do a cervical check today because he didn't want to irritate my cervix. Say what?? I was so worried about preterm labor, but he says everything looks good and healthy. He said that he would check my cervix next week. He also said he wouldn't be surprised if I was dilated or enfaced some. That it all happens earlier with subsequent pregnancies... And just like we all know it doesn't mean labor will occur sooner or later. 

So, that is that. I'm happy all is going to perfection.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I like appt's tha are nice and easy going, no stress, just peace and good thoughts to come away with :hugs: lucky you Leinz :D


----------



## srrhc

Awesome news Leinz!


----------



## lch28

srrhc how are you hun! been looking out for u lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I still can't load thebump to update the ticker! Grrr!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies- just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. Baby Eddie is wonderful and growing. He's already 9lbs 9oz as of last Wednesday! I still can't get over how big he is. :) Trying to flip his day/night schedule so that he can sleep longer throughout the night. Just started pumping today but he didn't want to take the bottle. I hope it gets easier since i have to return to work in March.


----------



## srrhc

Thanks ich i am doing great. Have my appointment tomorrow :). Thanks.


----------



## Torres

Great news Leinz! Must have been a relief hearing your bp is still great! Fx'd it stays that way! 27 lbs is great! I'm really hoping I'm around the 25-30lb mark. I gained 50lbs last pregnancy, but mind you, half of that was water weight in the last few weeks due to pre-e! It was horrid.
I can't wait for your update next week!
I have my OB appt next Thursday and then my 3d ultrasound on Friday. I'm getting so excited. I keep wondering if she's going to look like dd#1.
I think I've changed my name about her name, and now I'm panicking! We decided on Soraya, and I still think it's a beautiful name, I just don't know if I want to name dd#2 that. Problem is, hubby and I do now agree on any other name! He's from Spain and I'm from Canada, so our tastes in names are very different!
Any suggestions for a little girls name?


----------



## MightyMom

Hi babyfeva!! So glad Eddie is doing well. I remember switching the day/night schedule was a very trying couple of weeks for us. I cherished DD napping during the day, so it was hard to give up that time so that I could sleep at night.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! Sorry I didn't update yesterday. Scan went good. Baby is in the 25% and her estimated weight is 6lbs 1oz. Dr was happy with that. :thumbup: from yesterday she has 9 days until induction so I expect she will be close to 7lbs. 

Went to see my ob today and he said that I had to continue my nst's and that if I had any leaking, bleeding or thought there was a lack of movement to come in and they'd deliver me. :thumbup: 

So tomorrow I am doing an nst and grabbing lunch with a friend. Then I'll do a few last minute baby things. Then Thursday my mom arrives. Another nst Sunday ob appt Monday. Christmas Tuesday delivery Wednesday. :shock:


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva: So glad to hear that Eddie is growing like a weed. You'll get the schedule changed around before you know it. March, is a good bit of time away. :)

Torres: It sure was a relief. :) I'm sure you won't have Pre-E this time. Thats a lot of water weight and sounds so terrible. :hugs: I go on Wednesday. How exciting... 3d ultrasound, I can't believe mine feels like it was forever ago. Happy 3rd Trimester.... EEEEEEK! :wohoo:

Snow: Dec. 26 is one week! Eeeeeek! So exciting! Glad that baby is of a good weight. I can't wait to see pictures, hear the birth story. Etc. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm glad Eddie is doing well :hugs: what a big boy! I don't know what you tried already with the bottle, but they can be really sensitive to small things you wouldn't think of -- there are some good tips to be found online if you haven't searched already.

Snow, so exciting!! :happydance: 6 1/2 lbs is a really good weight. Hopefully a relatively easy labor! How big was your daughter? People often ask how big Munchkin was at birth since he's so big now, and they always seem relieved to hear he was only average :)


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies!

srrhc please update soon!

Yesterday i saw my gestational diabetes counselor. She sent me for an ultrasound. Baby is measuring perfect! 4 lb 2 oz, 50th percentile :happydance: and i got some amazing pics of his face in 3d. I dont have a scanner anymore so i cant post them boo!
She said my numbers look good, but yesterday night was high, and this morning my fasting was 96. its supposed to be under 90, so im worried. 

Im also really annoyed. My dad ordered me a beautiful crib/changer/dresser combo and had it sent to me. So i call FOB and he comes and puts it together. Well the last peice of the changing table/dresser was broken, it has a huge crack in it and its completely unusable. Its the left panel. So i called and was told theyd sent the piece out and id get an email when it was sent out. Okay, well this was almost 2 weeks ago. No email and no piece. And its really starting to bother me.. everytime I call they say its being made. Gr. So i had to get my dad to call (hes more confrontational :haha:) im waiting for him to call me back.. :growlmad: im starting to get super stressed. i feel seriously unprepared! I still need so many things. Anyone have any experience renting breast pumps from the hospital? How much was it? They are so damn expensive and ill need to be pumping alot so its a must have.


----------



## lch28

snow so exciting!!


----------



## srrhc

Aww ich I am sorry about the piece. Your dad sounds like mine. I always call him if I cant fix something. Daddy's are so good with stuff like that haha! 

I am so happy that baby is looking good and healthy! It won't be long before you hold him in your arms. 

I am getting ready to leave with DH for our appointment. It is my 2nd one so I am not too sure what they do at the second one. I hope DH gets to hear HB though because he didn't get to go to the first one when I heard the HB. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Lots of good updates in here!


----------



## lch28

thanks hun! i cant wait to meet him!!

have they said they'd do a scan? hope they do so DH can see!


----------



## srrhc

Everything went great at the appointment. No scan but DH got to hear the babies heartbeat on the Doppler. He was amazed and couldn't stop smiling. He asked why it was so fast haha! Poor thing. I have lost 3 pounds but it was from being sick I guess. My next appointment is at 15 weeks.


----------



## lch28

aww hun thats great! - awesome ur docs do dopplers at 10 weeks. mine doesnt until 16! and he couldnt find mine at 16 i was terrified, but i have an anterior placenta. i got a scan asap!


----------



## srrhc

Wow I bet that was scary ich. Well you have no worries about that now huh? Little guy is growing and healhy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Yay, for getting a crib. I wish they would hurry up and send the repaired part. Hopefully, they get in gear after your father talks to them.

As for the breast pump... Maybe see if WIC will help you get one. Sometimes Dr. offices may help you obtain one. Is your Mom still throwing you a baby shower? Maybe you can stress your need for one and everyone who attends can pitch in for one or something.

They have a Lantosh (Spelling that wrong) double electric pump for $140 at Walmart. I planned on getting it. Until I had my breastfeedling class and they suggested since I'm a SAHM, I'd only need a manual pump. I purchased a Ameda for $30 at baby depot.

I have really lucked out with the pregnancy clinic. As I've been able to find bottles that are used to freeze milk new in the package. And also a lovely blue nursing cover, even though I intended on just using recieving blankets.

Srrhc: Your news is wonderful. I'm glad that you and DH got to hear a lovely HB. Are you thinking :pink: or :blue:? I'm so happy for you, hun! :)


----------



## sevilla24

lch as of Aug 1st 2012 all insurances are now required to cover breast pumps!!!!! https://www.ivillage.com/how-get-breast-pumps-covered-insurance/6-a-477000 not sure if you are insured or not, but thought I would pass the info along :)


----------



## srrhc

Pregnancy clinics sound awesome. I don't think I have one around me. 

Leinz I haven't really had an instincts yet. I thought I would by now. Dh and I are decided if we want to do a private scan at 16 weeks since our next ultrasound isn't until 20 weeks. Surprisingly right now I am pretty patient towards finding out the gender but I bet as I get closer I will get more eager haha!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sevilla: I saw that myself. But, I thought it meant if you were to get new insurance and didn't work with existing. 

Srrhc: I couldn't wait to know... Haha! I had the private ultrasound at 14+4. :) With DD, I thought :pink: but this time I was wrong thinking :blue:. Enjoy the ultrasounds they are rare. I'm hoping I get one more... will find out next week because if so it'll be at 37 weeks. (DD had one then.) Through my Dr. I had ultrasounds at 9w2d & 19w2d. 

I didn't have gestational diabetes with DD. But, this pregnancy has been less complicated than hers. With DD I had a blood clot at 8 weeks, and from 34 weeks I had High blood pressure.... This time nothing but gestational diabetes. I'm on :cloud9: about that. And I'm getting very excited for Sunday. As I can't deliever at my local hospital unless I'm 36 weeks and I really want Zoela born there. DH and DD were both born there. :)

I'm very uncomfy and was worried about preterm labor. But, I Dr. googled my symptoms and its super common for your body to start preparing for labor around the 35th week. So, who knows... I'll probably go to atleast 39 weeks. :)


----------



## lch28

yeah i thought it was only if you get new insurance. hmm.. maybe ill call my insurance company. 

leinz have you had any cervical checks?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Can't hurt to check it out. No, I didn't get the cervical check that my Dr. said he'd do yesterday. I told him about my constant pushing down, achy lower back, belly and 8 braxton hicks in one hour. He said it was normal for how low Zoela is and my gestation. He said he wasn't going to check me because he didn't want to irritate my cervix. And also that it wouldn't be uncommon to have some enfacement or dilation. You can walk around like that for weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela is packed for the hospital. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1174.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sevilla24

I don't believe it's for new insurance... ALL insurances are required by law. I have been on the same insurance for awhile, but it renews yearly, so once it renews I am eligible for the pump. So, it certainly doesn't hurt to read the article, be informed and call your insurance and demand some answers!!! Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies. So yesterday throughout the day I was more aware of my Braxton Hicks than normal, they just seemed a bit more pronounced. But I went along throughout my day, not thinking too much about them. After dinner, I really started to notice them again, but tried to keep my mind off of them. Around 7, hubby was bathing DD and I just told him I wanted to go lay down for a little bit to see if they would stop. I drank a whole lot of water and tried moving into different positions - they didn't stop. I blow-dried DD's hair and put her to bed. At 8:30 hubby and I were cuddling in bed and I got out my phone with my pregnancy app that also monitors contractions. So I started to input them in my phone, and realized they were 2 - 4 minutes apart and lasting 30 - 45 seconds. This went on for half an hour. I called a close family friend who works at a high risk labour and delivery hospital in the States to get her opinion. She told me to go to the hospital. So off we went...
Got there, got hooked up to the monitor - contractions (still no pain, besides the odd cramp here or there) were 1 - 3 1/2 mins apart. I was trying to keep as calm as possible, as I have an anxiety disorder and tend to catastrophize things quickly.
Dr came in after a while (they were super busy!) and did a fetal fibronectin test, which is basically a pap swap in which they look for a protein that if present, could indicate preterm labour. He also did a cervical check and my cervix was closed! Great news! 
Test results came back negative - fantastic news. Dr explained that when this test comes back negative, it means that it's 99.2% certain that labour will NOT start in the next 10 - 14 days. 
He prescribed me progesterone 100mg to take 3x a day to help relax my uterus. He also wants me to take it really easy over the next week until I see my OB on Thursday. He said that I am now considered at a higher risk for preterm labour, but at least I can be 99.2% certain that it won't be in the next 2 weeks. 
I never expected this. High blood pressure, pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome were the only possible complications on my mind. 
I'm scared yet relieved at the same time. I'm relieved because I have pretty good reassurance that baby is safe for the next couple weeks, but scared poopless of what's in store after. Dr said that the test can be repeated every two weeks.
Now I just can't wait to see my OB on Thursday to talk to him about everything.

Sorry for my novel - I just had to get it all out!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: How scary, hun! I'm sorry to hear you went through that all yesterday. I didn't even know they had such a test. It's a good thing they do, though. I'm glad you aren't going to go into labor and they gave you progesterone to calm your uterus.

As scary as it is... You are being monitored well and Baby has an excellent rate of survival at this point. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

torres im so glad your okay hun, the progesterone is brilliant for your cervix and uterus. The ffn test is great too, it has false positives but rarely a false negative! I think you shold request a TVU, to check your cervix for any internal shortening or dialation


----------



## Torres

Thanks Leinz. Yeah I was super surprised about that test. Without it I think I would be utterly freaking out, although I'm still not 100% confident, but I have to keep up the positive self talk! 
TVU - trans-vag ultrasound? Yeah, I was kind of hoping that they would do an u/s to check my cervix, but the Dr seemed content with the internal and the FFN result.
Ich - Are you on progesterone to help prevent preterm labour? How strict of a bed rest are you on?


----------



## lch28

Yes it's a transvaginal.. they really should just to see ur length. Not trying to worry u hun. I'm on progesterone since 15 weeks. So far seems to be doing its job. I was on modified bed rest from 20-28 weeks. Then strict till 30 weeks and now I am told to rest when I can bc my cervix has remained stable for the last month. I was put on strict for two weeks because I was all the way funneled to my cerclage. However it hasn't changed since so doc is no longer worried. I'd call and request a tvu. While the contractions most likely didn't change your cervix in any way, and the ffn was neg it's still good to know dear


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, Torres, what a scare. I'm glad you are ok and will be closely monitored. :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Thanks Seaweed.
Ich - Do you know if progesterone is supposed to help relax your uterus right away? Or could it take a day or two? Also, did you experience any side effects from progesterone? Do you take your orally or vaginally? How many mg/day?


----------



## lch28

hi hun.. ive been on progesterone basically the whole pregnancy, in first trimester i had low progesterone and took it vaginally from 6 to 16 weeks. It was crinone, 90 mg a day. the progesterone will help relax your uterus and strengthen your cervix.. i cant really say how long it'd take because when i wasnt have BH or anything. Now i take a injection every week and i started that at 17 weeks. its for the same thing, strengthen uterus prevent ptl etc. with the vaginal the only side effects i noticed was a clump like discharge, really gross , id have to take it out with my finger because if not it felt clogged. the injections have a lot of sucky side effects. i get hives and feel dizzy the day i get it. i get brusises where i inject and a sore leg . plus im convinced it makes me more emotional. the day and day after i get it i always cry over something! every week since i started i cry on mondays and tuesdays! lol. maybe coincidence :haha:


----------



## Torres

I doubt it's a coincidence. Progesterone is a hormone and any change in hormones can cause emotional changes.
Why did they switch you from vaginally to injections? 
I'm sure the side effects are super sucky for you, but soon you'll have your beautiful rainbow baby in your arms and they will all be a memory!
I feel like the bh's are finally starting to relax a bit. I thought they were earlier but turns out they weren't. But now I can actually feel my uterus relaxing - hard to explain. Guess its like imagine your body being super tense for a day, and then finally feeling the relief of it relaxing. It's subtle, but sooo nice.


----------



## snowangel187

Im still alive :haha: Had to bring my mom christmas shopping since she didnt want to travel with stuff on the plane tomorrow will be my last "calm" day I have Sunday I have my last nst monday I get checked tuesday is christmas then wednesday is delivery day :shock:

Been Trying to do what I can to finish stuff around the house I washed and changed all the bedding today, cleaned bathrooms, etc I feel like I have to do everything even tho I'd be smarter to rest ohhh well :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeeeeek! Snowflakes is having a boy!!! :blue: has taken over in here! :)

Snow: Eeeeek! 5 days and your baby will be here! So exciting! Try to rest a lil. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I still can't load the bump to update tickers. Can anyone else load that website?


----------



## seaweed eater

It is loading for me, L. :shrug: Maybe trying emptying your cache?


----------



## lch28

my doctor thinks the injections are more beneficial for incompetent cervix. i disagree.. but that was a battle i did not win. lol. ive been told that the vaginal is better for ptl because it goes straight to your cervix and uterus. and it makes sense to me also. ive actually heard of women whose cervix grew in length after vaginal progesterone! its amazing. but ive gotten this far so i guess the progesterone shots are just as good lol. i dont mind the side effects really, im just so happy and excited i never thought id see the day that i was 32 weeks pregnant. im glad the BH is getting better hun! 

im almost finished baby shopping :happydance: i still need umm.. THE STROLLER! haha! i finally found the one i wanted, my mom offered to buy it. i feel bad because she really cant afford it .. but she says its important that she buy something for him. should i let her? FOB is more then happy to buy it, and i know its a lot of money for her to have to spend. not to mention shes been supporting me this wihole time. but i mentioned that she didnt have too and she got really upset. 

i also have to stock up on diapers, wipes, and baby wash etc. ill do that in the near future. my piece came today btw, the changing table is together! i love it


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for being finished with baby shopping! :) And Happy 32 weeks! :yipee: We are getting close... :)


----------



## srrhc

Congrats on getting most of your shopping done ich! You mom seems to really really want to do something sweet for you and baby. It would be a hard decision knowing her situation but I think she would get a lot of joy out of getting it for you. But in the end you know her better and I am sure you will make the right decision! You are getting so close!


----------



## Torres

If your mom got upset after telling her she does have to buy it, I would let her buy it. It sounds like it would mean a lot to her. 
32 weeks! Wow - you're almost there! When do you get your cervix checked again?


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, it does seem really important to her, i cant help but feel guilty but i am going to let her. i think she feels its her duty as a grandma lol

i too cant believe im 32 weeks! after I had Sophia i thought i could carry to term and i am optimistic i can now. im so happy i found my doc. as for cervix checks, they say no more is neccesary unless i have pain bleeding pressure loss of plug etc.


----------



## snowangel187

I picked up a sling yesterday and today sanitized pacifiers. I'm pretty much done now. Waiting for baby. :haha: I made us a reservation for dinner Christmas Day because well that's too much work to put on a dinner the day before giving birth an my mil is sick. So she's hoping to be better before delivery so she's taking it easy. 

I've just redid my to do list and although none of it is a matter of life or death before delivery. Well except for shaving. :rofl: I think I'm just trying to occupy time. 

How's everybody doing? 

Am I next to deliver here?


----------



## Leinzlove

You sure are next Snow. However, DH would love if I had Zoela on Dec. 26 as thats his birthday. But, I think I'll make it to 39 weeks and a January Bean for sure. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait til more of the babies are born :happydance:


----------



## lch28

yes snow you are next ! YAY!!


----------



## MightyMom

So exciting! I feel like we have surges. Going to be a busy next couple of weeks!


----------



## lch28

saw my doctor yesterday and forgot to update about it lol. he was originally taking the stitch out at 37 weeks, on Jan 18th. But since I have GD and he says babies lungs will mature slower he is going to wait until 38/39 weeks, so feb 1 or feb 8th. he is going to take it out in the hospital and keep me there until i go into labor! he says hes sure it will be with in a day, but jeez what if by some miracle its like a week? lol. however, now im worried that i may go into labor before that and my stitch will tear my cervix =[ 

okay, so i cheated and ate out for a family thing. and my blood sugar after was 154. plus, i had a fasting blood sugar of 96 this week, and one after lunch was 122. thats 3 high readings and im worried =[


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd definitley tell the Dr. about the fasting 96 and the other reads, you may need meds. I wouldn't worry about the 122.

I've also read that with GD babies lungs tend to develop at a slower rate. Just be open with your Dr. about your concerns, hun. It won't be long before you are holding your LO. :)


----------



## snowangel187

lch28 said:


> saw my doctor yesterday and forgot to update about it lol. he was originally taking the stitch out at 37 weeks, on Jan 18th. But since I have GD and he says babies lungs will mature slower he is going to wait until 38/39 weeks, so feb 1 or feb 8th. he is going to take it out in the hospital and keep me there until i go into labor! he says hes sure it will be with in a day, but jeez what if by some miracle its like a week? lol. however, now im worried that i may go into labor before that and my stitch will tear my cervix =[
> 
> okay, so i cheated and ate out for a family thing. and my blood sugar after was 154. plus, i had a fasting blood sugar of 96 this week, and one after lunch was 122. thats 3 high readings and im worried =[

Depends on your dr or nutritionist as far as your high sugars. I had a 127 and they said anymore high sugars and they were putting me on insulin. They take it very seriously. But it's because every point your sugar is high does store as fat on the baby causing the baby to just get bigger and slows the growth of lungs etc. don't beat yourself up over the strict diet is hard but think of it as you only have a few weeks left and as soon as you deliver you can have a regular diet. :thumbup: 

Just be super strict about watching everything you eat and maybe they'll let you avoid insulin for now. Cause insulin would just be a bigger pain to add on top of your diet. Who wants shots. :shock:


----------



## srrhc

I agree with Leinz ich. It may not be the funniest thing but just be honest with you doctor. He will want the best for you and take good care of you. It is hard not to indulge sometimes. I told DH I need to eat more fruit and lean meat yesterday. All I want is sweets but I know I have to stop that. 

Maybe it will be better today when you test


----------



## lch28

do you think its okay to wait till monday when i see my diabetic counselor? or should i call then on call doc? im scared the baby is like suffering or something bc of the high sugars =[


----------



## snowangel187

You're fine to wait. As long as its not a constant high sugar. You're getting normal numbers in between right? If your sugars were high every time you checked them and you were following the diet then there is more cause for concern. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

yeah, im getting normal numbers also, im gonna see my diabetic counselor tomorrow so ill talk to her. 

soo im worried the baby wont fit into any of the newborn stuff i bought. and i dont wanna wash all of them in case he doesnt fit, since id probably need to return and get store credit to get bigger sizes.


----------



## snowangel187

With my first pregnancy my gd wasn't diagnosed til 28weeks and baby was 8lbs 1oz. She didn't fit into much newborn clothing and the ones she did were less then a month. You'll get a better idea when the do the measurement ultrasound around 38 weeks. But I def wouldn't rip tags off. I think dd had 3-4 sleepers and 1-2 newborn outfits. And was able to wear 0-3 month clothing. 
This pregnancy baby is smaller so I had to buy some newborn clothing and if she's small enough I'll grab some preemie stuff later.


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :) 

I don't post here much but I wanted to wish you all a very happy holidays :flow:


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you too_scared! :) 30 weeks eeek! Won't be long before you are holding your LO.

Ich: I'm far from worried about having a big baby. I can't see myself having a big one. DD was 6lbs 3oz born at 39 weeks. I didn't have GD with her but I figure if it stays controlled I don't have much to worry about. My bump gets measured every week and I haven't had any issues of measuring larger. And my ultrasounds have showed weight being on the lower end. Plus, DH weighed 7lbs 9oz born at 42 weeks and I was 6lbs 5oz born at 40 weeks. My sister had GD with her son and he was born at 38 weeks weighing 6lbs 13oz and my Mom had GD with two of her pregnancies and never a baby over 8lbs.

There are so many worries with pregnancy. But the reality is we will always worry about them forever. Pregnancy is just the start. :) You will be well monitored and you have a really good Dr. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies - im not gonna wash all of his outfits till hes born, then ill send my mother home to do it if he fits into newborn stuff. i do have 0-3 but mostly newborn :dohh: the 0-3 just looked so big to me! lol leinz, are u getting nst and ultrasounds done? i get one every week starting at 35 weeks to check babys weight and well being..

snow when did you have DD?


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, I would get more 0-3 clothing in any case -- your boy will grow into them soon even if it's not what he wears when he's born! But not washing the NB stuff also sounds like a good idea.

Munchkin was born 7,6 but gained fast, and I think he was outgrowing NB at about 2-3 weeks. He was 8,5 at 2 weeks and 10,0 at 1 month so somewhere around 9 lbs.


----------



## Leinzlove

I might get an Ultrasound next week. But, as long as everything is checking out healthy I don't think I'll be getting a NST. Everything is going much smoother this second time around. :) My next Dr. Appt. is Wednesday and I'll get a cervical check. My Dr. was going to do one last week but I was having all kinds of aches and BH and he didn't want to irritate my cervix.

I don't recall having BH like I do this time with DD. I never had any progress before labor with DD either. There are lots of women at my point in pregnancy 50% enfaced, 1-2cm dilated. But, I doubt that will be me. I am quite curious though.

DH would like me to have Zoela on his birthday Dec. 26. But, I highly doubt it will happen. I haven't had any signs of labor yet.

As with size NB, its hard to tell. Most outgrow it fast. But DD wore NB for 3 months. She is petite and tiny. 5% weight, 52% on height. She will be 20 months tomorrow and wearing 12 month shirts/onsies and 18 month pants with the waist sewed in the corners. The length fits her way before the waist does.


----------



## seaweed eater

Merry Christmas, Leinz and everyone else!! :xmas4:

And happy birthday Leinz' DH on Wednesday! :cake:


----------



## lch28

thx seaweed, i got a bunch of gift cards today from family so im gonna buy more 0-3 and some extras i still need :flower:


----------



## lch28

i missed your post leinz lol, my nephew is the same he was in newborn forever! 
oh my gosh! i just noticed your 36 weeks :happydance: your getting so close!


----------



## Leinzlove

Merry Christmas Friends! I'm so happy to have met you all and to share in this journey. It has been amazing! Love all the babies for me, the ones inside and outside. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Happy christmas everyone :hugs: hope you are all having a nice day :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Such sweet words ladies! Merry Christmas!


----------



## nesSAH

*MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!!! :* :dance: :yipee:
We've got loads of snow to share with anyone interested :p

So blessed for this group and the fact that even though we all started 2012 with heavy hearts, we are able to finish the year in joy and gladness with our babies in hands or on the way :)

*
Leinz*, enjoy the new house and also keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...
*Snowangel*, also keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!

So excited for the new year babies :D
And for those still waiting, it's gonna happen in 2013!!

:hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

_*oh, quick update:*_

Had a scan/ obgyn visit yesterday, Dec 24.
Finally gained 3lbs after losing over 12 lbs entire pregnancy and still not at pre-pregnancy weight. Nausea is still killing me, but I found a solution: SIMILAC -MOMs or ENSURE!! I drink that 3x a day!! With loads of ice, tastes like milkshake.

Anyways, baby is measuring one week ahead! Crazy! I still don't get how I can be barely eating and baby is growing even faster :miracle:

Still going :yellow: even though DH asked the sonographer to take a peek for him. Fortunately, baby was sleeping and did not move so they could take potty shots :haha:

Back to packing, we move in 3 days!!! In case I don't come here, happy new year in advance to all!!


----------



## bec01

Merry christmas everyone! Hope you're all having a fantastic day xx


----------



## lch28

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas11::xmas12::xmas13: :xmas14::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17::xmas18::xmas19::xmas20::xmas21::xmas22::xmas23:

Gratuitous use of Christmas icons!!

Merry Christmas Ladies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: TOMORROW is the BIG day... Can't wait to hear your birth story and how new life is with your new pink bundle. Eeeeek! So excited for you! :yipee: :yipee:

NeeSAH: We sure do have wonderful days ahead...Our rainbows are getting closer to thier birthdays every day. :) Don't work to hard on moving. Happy New Year! That is such wonderful news with your weight gain and babies measurements. 

MightyMom: Eeeek! Happy 21 weeks! :wohoo:

AFM: I had a wonderful Christmas with my sweet family and my little kicking love. :)


----------



## sevilla24

*Merry Christmas Ladies!!! We certainly are all blessed this year *<3


----------



## Torres

Merry Christmas ladies!!! Hope you all had a fantastic day. 
Best of luck tomorrow Snow! Excited to hear all about it.
I'm still getting the preterm contractions if I'm on my feet too much, or if I miss a pill. Going to the OB on Thursday, so hopefully I'll have s better understanding of what's going on/what to expect.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Snow it's time already??

Nessah: So much going on, try to take it easy a bit too!

Torres: I hope they can figure out what's going on.

Yay 21 weeks!! Only two weeks to V-day!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I hope they can get them to stop. It'll be good to get some peace of mind, or to find out what the next course of action is. I'm sorry this pregnancy is getting complicated. :hugs:

AFM: I go to the Dr. in a few hours here. I wonder if I've had any cervical changes. I'm not feeling to uncomfortable. But, I have had braxton hicks, etc. I wonder if they were pointless or if they are indication that my body has started preparing for labor. It's also DH's birthday and he's working on our house. 

We went to Walmart last night. (They were closed.) However, we didn't plan on going there just out to get some movies. We saw lights and cars. Well this employee comes out and says we don't open until 5am. Then on her way back in she says on her walkie talkie... "We just had some jerks out here bringing thier baby out." 

DH was furious... And asked her "Are you serious?" It took him nearly 2 hours to shake the bad mood it put him in. I was fine with the ladies comment because I don't give a crap. But, I didn't like having to calm DH down and he let it get to him worse than it should.

It was 8pm... 33 degrees no precipitation. And as long as I would go out and it wasn't dangerous...I'd take her. And truthfully, I'd probably had taken an infant Zoela. (Not newborn Zoela, but infant Zoela yes.)


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. 

My Internet went out a few days ago so I'm waiting for a replacement modem, but now I'm at the hospital and they have wifi. :thumbup: I can't go catch up right now but wanted to say merry Christmas and also do an update. 

Monday dr checked me and I wasn't dilated at all. :( I've been super stressed and freaking out that I'd end up with a csection. My induction was scheduled for 4am but they were short staffed and had to call in more nurses so I was just barely hooked up to pitocin. It's been about 30 mins. The nurse checked me before starting pitocin and she said I was almost 2cm. :happydance: 

I did eat cereal at 2:30 this morning, because I knew they wouldn't let me eat. :haha: but now I'm waiting for drs approval for ice chips. :dohh: 

I'll update when I can.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Good luck Snow, hope it all goes the way you want it to :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

8:40 contractions more in a pattern. More annoying then painful, not sure when they'll check me again. 

I'm still alive.


----------



## Torres

So exciting snow!!!! I'll be stalking for updates.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh yay snow! I had DH sneak me some clear soda at the hospital when I was in labor with DD. I figured that it's the same as ice chips. I can't wait for another update!


----------



## seaweed eater

Exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Hope everyone had a fantastic Xmas!

Good luck Snow! x x x


----------



## snowangel187

1:20pm. Contractions are pretty regular at about 2-3minutes. I'm dealing with them pretty well. Still no dr. I'm expecting him to come in and break my water anytime. Haven't been checked since 6:30 so no update there.


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed it won't be too long :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Can't believe you are still finding time to post! Hope it all continues to go smoothly :happydance:


----------



## lch28

how exciting snow :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Great things happening on here congrats snow. Any time now!


----------



## babyfeva

Keep us updated Snow, so excited for you!


----------



## Madrid98

Glad to hear you're at it now snow!!! Good luck with the rest of it!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: So very exciting! How wonderful you'll be meeting your little girl some time tonight. :wohoo:

AFM: So, my Dr. Appt. today went to perfection. I'm progressing! :yipee: I'm 20% enfaced, 1cm dilated. Babys head can be felt and is head down. He never said anything about station. I know I can walk around like this for weeks. But, still exciting to see that my aches and pain are helping things along. My blood pressure remains perfect 126/70.

My next Dr. Appt. is Monday, Dec. 31! I also scheduled my last ultrasound for Jan. 2. I'm so excited about seeing my little love again.

My MIL & SIL are going crazy thinking I'm having her this week. I doubt it... but its funny that they realized in reality she could come anyday.


----------



## lch28

awesome news leinz! do you remember if you had any progress with DD at this point?


----------



## Leinzlove

I never had any progress with DD... No signs and no loss of a plug. Which isn't uncommon with your first. Labors tend to be twice as long the first time around because the work doesn't tend to start until labor itself.

With subsequent pregnancies its normal for the body to start preparations weeks in advance and labor time ends up being half the time of first time labor. 

Hence, why cervical changes prior mean next to nothing... I can walk around for weeks like this.


----------



## seaweed eater

Such exciting news!!! OMG, getting SO excited for you, my friend. She will be here so soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

I also forgot to mention... I'm Group B Strep positive again... Just means IV antibotics during labor again.

I'm okay with it because its not that big of a deal. But, I hope they don't have to be started early. I hate being hooked up to crap.


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow's baby arrived at 5:10pm and PERFECT! She's getting rest and will update tomorrow. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats snow!!! How lovely :cloud9:

Leinz your body is definitely getting ready for action!! We don't get any checks here in the uk in the last few weeks so all these about being dilated & stuff like that is sort of new to me. 

I really hope you're right and that labour gets to be shorter with each attempt. My body is definitely getting ready. BH are uncomfortable & if I'm lying down, even painful. They woke me up twice tonight. 

OMG we're all getting so close!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid: Was your 2nd labor easier? I hope it is too. :) 

How exciting! We are all getting there! Bring on the babies! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats snow! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Congrats snow! 
Yay Leinz. It is getting so real now!!! Eeeeekk


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Snow!


----------



## sevilla24

WOW so much happening!! YAY SNOW!!! Can't wait for updates!!! And Leinz - reality is that she WILL be here soon :)


----------



## Madrid98

Leinzlove said:


> Madrid: Was your 2nd labor easier? I hope it is too. :)
> 
> How exciting! We are all getting there! Bring on the babies! :)

With the first I had emergency c-section & the second I didn't need one but as it count as my first it was 22hours long :wacko:


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations snow!!! Can't wait to see the first pics!


----------



## bec01

Congratulations Snow!


----------



## lch28

Congrats snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Can't wait to see your beauty Snow. :)

Madrid: That is toooooo long 22 hours. DD was 12 hours with induction. So, I haven't went into labor on my own before. I might this time, it depends if complications arrise and I already have the GD. Alot will depend on the ultrasound I have next week.

AFM: I've lost it, Haha! DH said that they were talking about moving our move in date again... So, I am washing Zoela's newborn clothes right now. I'm done waiting and I'm getting ready for this baby. :)


----------



## bec01

Hope everyone had a great christmas.

Just on my way for my glucose tolerance test. I have got a really sore throat and I can only drink water, would love a cup of tea! The christmas chocolates are tormenting me too.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations Snow :hugs:

Leinz, try to remain calm, and remember what I said about the house, I can assure you they are trying their hardest to get you in, but sometimes things aren't as simple as they are meant to be, get yourself ready at your current home for Zoela, she will maybe like to know when she is older that she also shared your old house with you, even if only for a few days or a few weeks, she was part of it :hugs: you'll be in to your new house in no time and you'll forget you ever had any problems getting there :D :hugs:


----------



## lch28

im so conflicted about washing the clothes! lol. im scared he wont fit into the newborn clothes, i feel like hes gonna be big, he was 4lb 2oz at 31 weeks and even though my doctor said its fine it says online its big! 


cant believe im 33 weeks!


----------



## seaweed eater

Good luck Bec, it will be over soon and then you can have those cookies!

Lch, I think 4,2 at 31 weeks is probably a little big but not very...Munchkin was estimated around 5 lb at 34 weeks (I can't remember how big exactly...5 lb 3 oz I think? It's probably in this thread somewhere) and that was very close to average, and he was born 7,6 over seven weeks later. The u/s can be off in either direction, but you are on track to be somewhere around 5 1/2 lb by 34 weeks I think, so not that much bigger.


----------



## lch28

thanks seaweed, ill find out his weight on Jan 7th, thats when i start weekly ultrasounds/NSTs. Is munchkin still in newborn clothes?


----------



## Leinzlove

Munchkin in Newborn clothes... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I got a kick out of that one. :) 

With DD I had an ultrasound saying she weighed 6lbs 5oz at 37 weeks and two weeks later she was born at 6lbs 3oz. I'm curious to know what Zoela weighs. I'd be shocked if its over 7lbs. :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

:p Nope...he is starting to wear 6-9s and 6-12s now, though they are long on him...NB was perfect when he was born but it lasted about 2-3 weeks. Fortunately most of it was hand me downs. 0-3 was another few weeks, and I think he was in 3-6s by 6 weeks, until about now. He grew REALLY fast though...doubled his weight by 2 1/2 months (usually 4-6 months) and now I think he is the size of an average 6-7 month old. So not everyone will go through sizes that fast...


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh but don't buy Gerber NB in any case. Those only go up to 8 lbs. I don't know why Gerber runs so small. Munchkin outgrew their 3-6s like a month ago.


----------



## Wiggler

I love it when babies go up a clothes size and their sleepsuits are all big and baggy on them, so cute :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

Agreed :cloud9: he is like that today in a new 9 month coverall. The problem is that he likes sitting so much now that they bunch up under his chin if they are too long in the torso. And then he chews on the excess fabric and there is spit absolutely everywhere. :p


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww!! :cloud9:

I may have dressed Bethany in a 2-3y sleepsuit for bed just to see the cute bagginess :rofl: Poor girl! She is short as well so it is MASSIVE on her, she looks adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

DD is quite the opposite. She is 20 months old wearing 18 month pants and 12 month shirts. 

She weighed 20lbs at her 19 month baby well check.

It's really hard to tell how fast they will grow etc. How much did you weigh at birth? FOB?


----------



## lch28

i was 7 lb 11 oz and FOB was 8 lb 5 oz


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd say baby will probably be about 8lbs. Wash the newborn clothes you are packing and plan on the 0-3.


----------



## Torres

AFM - We went for our 3d/4d ultrasound today! She's so adorable and chunky! She has such long fingers and legs, and huge feet! Even the tech kept commenting on how long her fingers and feet are, she even asked if she has been measuring ahead. Made me kind of nervous! DD#1 also had very long fingers and large feet. When she was born all of the nurses and even Doctors commented on how she's going to be a pianist.
Seeing her so clearly made me so excited to hold her and snuggle her! But it also made me nervous about the probability of needing a c-section. DD#1 got stuck in my pelvis and she was only 6lbs 9oz. This baby already looks around 3lbs! 
I'll post some pics in a minute. I just have to upload them to my computer.


----------



## Torres

Here she is! Look at those fingers and feet!
 



Attached Files:







PRECIOUS PEEKS_88.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6









PRECIOUS PEEKS_60.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7









PRECIOUS PEEKS_76.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## seaweed eater

Those are amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

lovely pics!


----------



## srrhc

Precious!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Torres she is beautiful. Love those chubby cheeks. :) Don't worry so much, hun. Just take it one day at a time. Everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

What lovely pictures :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Torres - Amazing pics!!! So cute! :cloud9:

Snow - massive congratulations!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well! I was away for 2 weeks visiting my family in Greece and decided to leave my laptop here and detox! :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

happyface: I hope you had a lovely trip. Welcome back! :)


----------



## bec01

Happy New Year everyone! Here's to an amazing 2013 for us all :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hiya lienz and all u chat happy ladies :) I know I don't come on here much (mainly as I'm too slow to catch up haha) i do pop in and read about what ya up to, congrats to all that have had thier babies :) lienz u really dont have long! And i saw on your pregnancy journal the photos of ur dd, shes gorgeous!! Very cute! Just an update from our scan 
today I'm having a boy!


----------



## lch28

congrats!!


----------



## happyface82

Congrats Erinsmummy. :cloud9:

Happy New Year to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## sevilla24

Congrats erinsmummy!!! I guess blue bundles :blue: are pulling ahead in this thread!?!? And snow and I are the only two that have had our girl babies so far??? Did she update with pictures or a name yet??? :baby:

Happy New Years everyone :dance: What an amazing 2012 we have all had... and by this time next year we will be in a parenting forum :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Happy New Years!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: That's excited! Congrats on Team :blue:! Pop in as often or not. You are always welcome. :)

I haven't seen any further updates from Snow yet. She'll be back though. She's very busy loving her pink bundle I'm sure. :)

A Baby Girl is next.... :) I guess I shouldn't just assume that, but a baby girl is due next. :)

Happy New Years Everyone! My month is almost here! :yipee:


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah! :happydance: The month when you will (most likely) meet Zoela!!


----------



## Leinzlove

NOT MOST LIKELY HUN! lol I will meet Zoela this month. :) It's highly doubtful my Dr. will let me pass my due date. I have gestational diabetes, not that I'm worried about a big baby. But, its likely that my placenta will stop doing its job earlier.

My Dr. has brought up induction at 39 weeks. However, I'm not going with it unless theres other medical reasoning than controlled GD. But, I will for the most part do whatever my Dr. suggests. I trust him fully and I know he'll do whats best for me and Zoela. So far though everythings going to perfection. Much better this second time around. :)

I will know more at my Appt. next Monday when I can discuss my ultrasound with my Dr. I'm having a growth scan tomorrow and that should help with determining whats going on with my placenta, fluid levels, babys growth. Etc.


----------



## Wiggler

Happy new year! We are having our babies this year!!! x x x


----------



## Torres

Happy 2013 ladies!


----------



## srrhc

Congrats on team blue Erin!


----------



## lch28

YAY!! our babies birth years!

im either getting induced on Feb 1 or 8!! (well hes gonna take my stitch out and see if i go on my own, doc says i will within 24 hours) but if i dont he is going to induce me because of GD. ive been measuring big =\ and i cant keep my numbers in control no matter what. ive gotten a 165 and i feel so guilty. i think theyll be putting me on insulin soon. heres my doc appts so far..

1/2/2013 - ob appt
1/7/2013 - ultrasound/nst
1/15/2013 - ultrasound/nst
1/22/2013 - ultrasound/nst
1/29/2013 -ultrasound/nst
2/5/2012 - ultrasound/nst

all the way till 39 weeks


----------



## lch28

srrhc are you getting a 12 week scan this week?


----------



## Madrid98

My next appointment on the 10th and then on the 17th it's my last day at work. Can't wait for that one! Time is flying now!!!


----------



## lch28

it is i cant believe it! leinz is next :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

She's next and I have the feeling it won't be long!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> srrhc are you getting a 12 week scan this week?

No :(. I don't get another scan until 20 weeks. So I booked a private scan for 16 weeks to hopefully find out gender. 

You are getting so close! One more month!!!!!


----------



## happyface82

Just a quick update on my pelvis. Got my referral through and appointment is on 24.01. Its ages away :nope: Pelvis and lower back is just killing me. Can't stand for longer than 10 minutes and I just can't get any relief. I tried my private insurance but they won't cover anything to do with pregnancy!


----------



## lch28

i hope you feel better hun =\

how exciting srrhc a private scan!

im so worried today =\ my fundal height is measuring 36 weeks. my diabetic counselor doesnt even respond to my emails or calls of 8 high numbers in 2 weeks. Lo weighed 4lb2oz at 31 weeks and i juts cant stop worrying that somtehing will go wrong bc of my gd.. is that awful to be measuring 3 weeks ahead?


----------



## happyface82

Ich - I don't really know I'm afraid! What did you midwife say?


----------



## lch28

she was just like "lets see how much he weighs at your ultrasound" which is on Monday. 

I have my first NST on thursday jan. 10th


----------



## Leinzlove

Happyface: Sounds awful that your insurance won't cover anything and you are in so much pain. :hugs: I hope you find some relief soon.

Ich: I have no idea but I've heard that its okay to measure 2-3 weeks ahead in the third trimester. I wouldn't think 4lbs 2oz is that big for 31 weeks. You would be working on a 7lbs 2oz baby at 37 weeks. As they gain about 1/2 pound a week. And today Zoela measured 7lbs 1oz, 50 percentile. I hope you can contact someone soon though 8 high readings is not good. :hugs:

Ladies: I've been working on the first post of this thread. Will update more of it later.

AFM: I'm so tired but I thought I would come on here and update before seeing if DD wants to take a nap with me. I spend to much time awake being excited and also worrying the night before an ultrasound. But everything went great!

Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz, which is 50 percentile, measuring right on with her due date. She is also head down and fully engaged. I'm 1cm dilated and 20% enfaced. Heart rate is 140bpm. (She is 12oz bigger than Chloe was at this point.) We will be meeting our little love one day soon. :)

I took DD and DH with me and got the same mean tech I had last time. She wouldn't allow them back until the end and when she had her ultrasound measurements. It didn't set to well with me as its done at my hospital and it should be family oriented.

All of her measurements were between Jan. 16 and Jan. 20. Not a single one behind her EDD. Hmmmm... as prior she had measured right on with ovulation Jan. 25. Didn't tell the family about measuring a bit ahead. As they already think I'm going early, and I really don't know. I do know that I won't be induced before 39 weeks and for sure I won't be allowed to go past my EDD.

I'm a bit surprised that she's taking up my whole belly. And she doesn't have much room left in there. My Dr. will really be looking at my placenta. With GD thats our worry that the placenta will stop doing its job earlier. So, I'm very curious to hear what he says on Monday. And I will go with whatever he suggests. 

I'm very happy though that I've had less complications this time around. :) And I'm very excited that sooon I'll be holding my rainbow. I cry just thinking about it. (Happy Tears!) 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1580.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1581.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1582.jpghttps://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1583.jpg


----------



## lch28

aww leinz, shes beautiful!

if my diabetic counselor doesnt call by tomorrow at 3 im going to call my OB.


----------



## happyface82

Leinz- love the pics!!!! :cloud9: Can't believe how close you are now! :flower:


----------



## srrhc

Happy I am so sorry you are uncomfortable. I will keep you in my thoughts. 

Ich I agree with Leinz I believe it is okay to measure ahead. However your high readings are worrisome. I can't believe your doctors haven't got back with you. Keep being persistent until you get someone. 

Leinz she is beyond perfect. I love love love her little face!!!!


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. im getting annoyed that they havent answered my email or call!


----------



## seaweed eater

She's so gorgeous L! How amazing that you will be holding her so very soon :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Leinz, what great pics, I can't help but notice/think that she looks just like Jason :D How exciting, not long now :wohoo:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I was just checking out the front page and I hadn't realised so many are due in Feb, it's going to become very quiet round her all of a sudden when you all take a baby time out one by one!


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is... I've been slowly getting the front page updated. I haven't been able to visit the bump in weeks. I've tried everything... So, I'm going elsewhere to do our tickers.

Any news ICH? Did they get in contact about your sugars? I hope you are ok.


----------



## lch28

thebump isnt working for u leinz?

yes, talked ot doc today, he said my numbers are great and they arent concerned at all, and they are only border line high and dont have any type of pattern. they said they see people get numbers in the 300!


----------



## Leinzlove

No, thebump doesn't work for me. :( I gave up on it the other day and redid the pregnancy tickers. I have yet to update appts. & PG tickers. I'll get there, though. Then I will make a parenting thread for us all. I don't think I'll transfer this thread because some ladies aren't following it anymore etc. And I would like that updated.

Wow, 300 that is way to high. Have your fasting numbers been high? That seems to be the number my Dr. is most concerned with. My Dr. asks me at every visit how my sugars are. He wants to know if my fasting number is above 90 right away.


----------



## Wiggler

Love all the new tickers :cloud9:

Eek! Look how close mine is to the top of the preggy tickers now! 

Leinz, do you have and feelings about when Zoela will come?


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know really. Probably induction at 39 weeks. Will find out about that Monday. I'm 1cm dilated, 20% enfaced and Zoela is completely engaged. But, none of that means much other than I don't have to do that work again.


----------



## Wiggler

Won't be long either way then :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

No, it's doubtful that I'll be allowed to pass 40 weeks.... Won't be long for you either. I can't believe we are almost there...


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Leinz, I think she's coming at 38+4 :D That's my guess! That's only a week away :wohoo:


----------



## Leinzlove

lol... I've been feeling great. I can't imagine her arriving before 39 weeks. :)


----------



## lch28

so excited leinz! my fasting numbers i never hvae a problem with. i had one high number.. 96


----------



## Torres

So I'm getting regular braxton hicks/pre-term contractions again. They are about every 2-4 minutes, each lasting 40-50 seconds. I have a little back discomfort and a tiny bit of cramping, but nothing really "painful" at all. 
Last week at my OB appt, he told me not to worry unless they were painful, like really "white knuckle" painful or if there was any bleeding or signs that I was losing my mucus plug. 
So do I just not worry? I had the fetal fibronectin test done 2 weeks ago in l&d, and it was negative, but those tests are only good for two weeks. 
What would you ladies do?


----------



## Wiggler

I would go in and get checked hun. x x x


----------



## srrhc

Ich I am so glad to hear your doctor says everything is ok! 

Torres so I don't know too much about all of that but maybe give them another call just for reassurance if you need to you know. Hopefully it will stop but I think it is normal to have some right?


----------



## seaweed eater

I would go in, Torres, or at least call...I think it only makes sense to wait until they're painful if you're like 34 or 35 weeks. Not 29. Just my opinion. But you should trust your gut either way.


----------



## lch28

id also go in hun. 

i have LO's bag packed for the hospital. I only washed a few newborn things! lol. now i just have to pack mine :wacko: ill get around to that. Seems stupid to pack clothes now that ill probably need .


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Thats great with your fasting numbers. When you got the 96, did you check again directly afterwards? I did after getting a crazy number before and it was good. I don't even know why I got the bogus reading. Also when you've gotten high reads, how did you feel? Sick? Dizzy? Thirsty? Any signs that your levels were high?

I packed our bags at 34 weeks. I didn't pack a lot of clothes for myself. One lounge outfit and a nursing gown... Plenty of socks and underwear. I'm still debating on taking my robe or just wearing the hospitals.

Torres: Anytime in doubt, go in... Premature labor isn't something to take risks on. It's always better to be safe than sorry. Besides it's there job. Some BH are normal though... Do they stop if you do something different? :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i felt fine after the high readings.. ive been feeling crappy lately though.. do you think i need to contact dr about this leinz?

for 2 weeks i was getting high readings , 8 high readings in 14 days. However, since the beginning of starting my GD diet, ive always had readings after meals of at least 100, and highs up to 165. The past 6 days my after meal numbers have been low, like no more then 90..sometimes even in the 70's. 

this is concerning to me. i feel like its cause there is something wrong with my placenta. i havent changed my diet at all... why would they suddenly be completely normal? what if my placenta is failing and thats why my numbers are fine :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

You definitley should talk to your Dr. about anything thats concerning to you. It never hurts getting a professional opinion.

I haven't had to deal with high numbers at all. I haven't changed my diet really. I don't go crazy with carbs and sugar and stay away from canned foods. My numbers do vary a great deal though. Fasting will be late 60's, early 70s and then the next week 80s and then back to 70s. I mentioned this to my Dr. once and he said it was normal for a varience. After meals I test at an hour and its usually between 100-133. Which is fine, as they need only be under 140.

I don't think good numbers would indicate a problem with the placenta and niether do high ones. GD actually means your placenta is doing to good of a job. So, much so that your body has no leftover insulin production to regulate your own levels.

With your extra ultrasounds. I'm sure the Dr. would know what grade your placenta is. It can work quite well even at a grade 3, with grade 4 being the worst. A lady in Jellybeans was just induced at 38 weeks because of a failing placenta. And she was on insulin and had diabetes before pregnancy. Baby weighed 7lbs 14oz and everything turned out perfect.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Leinz, you're so knowledgable about everything :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm still waiting to pack my bag. I haven't wash any clothes yet apart from the nappies as they need to be washed 3 times before we use them the first time. I'm going to buy some nursing nighties and then I'll organise everything. Today I've been getting the pram ready. I painted the back wheels in black as to match the front ones. They aren't dry yet so I don't know how they'll look.

Torres is always better to check just in case.


----------



## Leinzlove

Longing: Thanks, but only because life deals me complications. And I wouldn't call it knowledge, but more so I'm opinionated.

Madrid: Better get those nighties... and those bags packed! You are due next month! Eeeeek! :) How long do they keep you after labor over there?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oooh I like the new tickers! Mines blue! :) lol. Still trying to get my grad round havin a boy! I see a quite a few ladies are due in the next couple of months!! Exciting! :) I still have no bump, where is it lol!


----------



## lch28

thx leinz


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Erinsmummy, I think a lot of mine is pre pregnancy fat, sometimes it goes back down a little lol I saw a woman the other day that is 2 weeks behind me, and she was much bigger than me!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Longing2bAMum said:


> Erinsmummy, I think a lot of mine is pre pregnancy fat, sometimes it goes back down a little lol I saw a woman the other day that is 2 weeks behind me, and she was much bigger than me!

Isn't it strange how some women get bigger than others. My best friend is almost 14 weeks and she's bigger than me! Loads bigger. We're both small size 10s aswel, I thought I'd show quicker this time round! I was wrong! Lol. I'm actually smaller than I was with Erin! She was a 6lb baby too so not big. I just don't feel very pregnant right now haha


----------



## Leinzlove

Enjoy not feeling to large. I'm sure you both have beautiful bumps. :)

Thanks for the reminder. I'll do more work on the front page tonight after DH goes to work. Any upcoming appointments that haven't been mentioned in here as of late?


----------



## lch28

lol leinz, i have a crazy amount of appts.

Jan 7th - ultrasound
Jan 10th - ob appt/NST
Jan 15th - ultrasound 
Jan 18th - ob appt/NST
Jan 22nd - ultrasound
Jan 25th - ob appt/NST
Jan 29 - ultrasound
Feb 1st - ob appt/NST
Feb 5th - ultrasound

sure i wont make it to those last 2 lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Front page has been updated. Let me know if something is wrong, needs changed or added. Thanks. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Loving the new tickers leinz eeek can't believ I'm in joint 5th place with Madrid seems like yesterday we were down the bottom! X

All being well we can get out after 6 hours here x with my youngest I went in at 8 am had her at 11am an was home for 7pm hope it's the same this time xxx

I have midwife app on thurs 10th an my last consultant app and scan on fri 11th x


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: Wow, those dates are soon to be the last. You don't go every week at the end? I can't believe we are all due so soon. I can't believe I'm next. Eeeek, so exciting! But, I still have this feeling I'll be pregnant forever. Lol.

I can't believe you can be out in 6 hours. It's two days here. Hmmmm...


----------



## Longing2bAMum

For what reason do you have to stay in 2 days leinz? if there aren't any complications :shrug: My mum had me at 9am and was home in time for dinner too :haha: we have the choice here, we've yet to decide, I guess we'll just see how we feel at the time.

I've got my next midwife on 23rd Jan :)


----------



## Madrid98

With ds I also went home within hours. We were both ok so there was no point staying in the hospital any longer. With dd it was 5 days because of the c-section but I've heard now they keep them only 2 days after the op.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know why ladies. Its standard here. 2 days for vaginal birth, and 3-4 days for C-section. I don't mind really. I will miss being away from DD, but will be grateful to work with the breastfeeding consultant.


----------



## Torres

It's same in Canada too Leinz. I can't imagine going home just hours after giving birth. 
I'm also grateful for staying in, as my pre-e turned into severe HELLP syndrome 24 hours after delivery. If I would have been sent home hours after birth, I would have had to be re-admitted without baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad you stayed in hun. That would've been awful. I was released in 22 hours or so and I couldn't believe it. But, I was so grateful. As DD was flighted to Childrens Hospital and it was so hard being seperated from her. She was with me for 3 hours, but I saw her for 1. I layed there crying all night. :(

The Dr. checked me over and let me go. I didn't have time to rest and was running all over childrens with DH. My feet swelled so bad.


----------



## srrhc

The front page does look amazing Leinz! 

I have my regular doc appointment and any testing I decide to have on the 21st and my gender scan on the 26th!!!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

I don't have anymore appointments til 28 weeks!! Then will be 34 weeks, then 37 then 39 41 and 42 but very much doubt il go that far!


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: I can't forget about that gender scan. :) :wohoo: So, exciting! 

Erinsmummy: I've been going every week from week 35. But, that surprises me you don't have a Dr. Appt. for so many weeks! :( I don't think they let you go past 41 weeks here. When gestation did you have DD?


----------



## lch28

leinz, i think the most they let you go over in US is 10 days. i also cant imagine leaving 6 hours later! 

ultrasound is tomorrow, im interested to see how much LO weighs. im also going to ask about the placenta - and they are going to look at his kidneys, to see if they are better. the right one was big at 30 weeks.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I had her at 37 weeks. They will let u go to 42 weeks herr but longer if there is no risk to mum and baby x


----------



## Madrid98

My next appointment is this Thursday at 34 weeks mainly to discuss if I want to have a c-section or v-delivery. After that I think my next appointment will be at 36 and then 38 weeks both at the GP (waste of time). Then at 40wks again at the hospital with the midwife.


----------



## srrhc

Ich I look forward to an update tomorrow from you appointment!


----------



## Torres

I see my OB on Wednesday.


----------



## lch28

thx!! cant wait to see my little man and find out how much he weighs now.


----------



## seaweed eater

US ladies, you can leave the hospital earlier than 2 days if you want. Insurance usually covers 2 days for vaginal and 4 for a section, and they assume everyone wants to stay the max amount of time, but you don't have to. You can just ask if you are interested in leaving earlier. We were planning to leave ASAP with Munchkin (of course, ASAP ended up being after 4 days because of his obstacles).


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid: What do you want v-delivery or C-section? I can't believe that you don't have many appt's over there.

Ich: Can't wait to hear how wonderful and normal everything and baby is looking! :)

S: I'm glad Munchkin overcame obstacles and came home quickly. :) I had no idea that you could leave earlier. I'll just see how it goes and take it by feel.

Torres: I'm so glad that you are having an OB appt. on Wednesday. It will be great to have reassurance that no changes are being made to your cervix. Also to ask questions. Etc. :)

Erinsmummy: I would cringe going to 42 weeks. :( I wouldn't wish overdue on anyone.

AFM: I also have a OB appointment in the morning. I'm very curious to see whether my Dr. thinks I should be induced or not. (It wouldn't be before 39 weeks.) He mentioned it back at 28 weeks, but didn't say anything since. And things have been going better than I dreamed they would. I will also find out about how my ultrasound from last week went. Other than that its just a regular OB appt. and I don't think my cervix has done more progressing. I've been feeling to great.


----------



## Madrid98

Once you have a c-section, they'll always give you the "options" chat. I intend to try natural just as I did with ds & his is my most recent full term pregnancy. If on the day I need an emergency c-section then I'll go with it but not from now. 

Overdue is normal for me. Both of mine came at 41 weeks exactly. 

Good luck with the appointments & the results both leinz and ich!!!

Btw I think probably insurance is the reason why you get so many appointments. You're paying for those somehow. As its free here, they only give you the ones they considered strictly necessary.


----------



## Wiggler

I couldn't imagine being in hospital for 2 days after giving birth, I am much happier being home 4-6 hours later snuggled on the sofa with baby while OH makes me food. I really hope I can be in and out this time too. I am very lucky with my hospital though, its one of the few in the UK that allows partners to stay overnight with the mum and baby so I won't mind too much if I am kept in for any reason.


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid: I see so you delivered vaginal after you had a c-section. I'm glad that you were able to do that. Thats a good plan. I also would like to go as natural as possible.

I've been thinking no epidural. I didn't with DD and with her I left it open, that I could have it if I felt I needed it. However, I'm very concerned with how long the pushing stage seems to last for those having an epidural. I've seen 2-3 hours, that is absurd. I know that not all women going without the pain relief feel the urge to push. But, I did... I couldn't wait to get her out. I was in so much pain and the only relief was pushing. Nothing had ever felt so good in my life. Pushing lasted 20 minutes if that. 

I think though I will probably go with allowing myself it, if I feel its needed. But, planning on not having it. I'm glad you got to have your babies when they were ready to arrive. But, overdue would be torture. 

You're right a lot of it has to do with the insurance. I didn't think of that.

Wiggler: It will be nice for you to be home within 6 hours. I couldn't imagine that. My hospital also allows DH or even another family member to room in. All of the rooms are private, which I love. And we labor, birth, stay all in the same room our whole stay. They just remodeled the whole birthing unit. I had DD there and DH was also born there. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Wiggler, if you had to stay over night, do they also allow your other children to stay too?

I would also say that the reason why you stay in so long after is based on your insurance that you are paying, the NHS never has free beds, they're always in a hurry to get people out of the hospital lol I'm shocked that with the same health system in Sweden, that it is done so differently to the UK, my OH always complains about how long we have to wait around etc and I always say to him, try visiting the doctors in England, this is luxury compared :haha: Sweden doesn't know how good they have it!


----------



## Mrskg

Leinz I will have other midwife apps but fri is my last with consultant all being well x


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, the other kids aren't allowed to stay, but they will be with my mum anyways :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies how are u all doing? Xx

Hope u all had a nice Xmas and new year. Xx

Leinzlove my next midwife appointment is the 24th and my scans the 15th feb. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

My Dr. Appt. was perfect. And its the last one.... I'm scheduled for induction next Monday Jan. 14 @ 4pm (US Eastern). So, she will be here that night or the next day. I have to be there at 3:15pm to set up my room. 

We are going to start with cervadil and that was enough to send me into labor last time. So, hopefully no pitocin, but we'll see. My birth plan is simple. Do whatever takes for healthy baby and me. Skin to skin after birth and I want to BF right away. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh very exciting! Not long at all :happydance:

Child free for 2 days :happydance: miss the kids like mad already, but so glad I can get some sleep x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Yay for sleep... I plan on doing that alot this weekend. I thought I had nothing to do before Zoela's arrival and now I see that I have EVERYTHING to do. lol


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great news Leinzlove so exciting. Wiggler not long till ur baby comes too.Xx


----------



## happyface82

Aw Leinzlove!!!! Its so close now!!!! So exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG, one more week or less! So exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Torres

Wow leinz!!!! One week from right now you will be getting induced! So incredibly exciting. I hope you won't need the pitocin, I had it and the contractions came on hard and painful! Do you have a lot to do to get ready? What is Chloe saying about all this? Do you think she somewhat understands?


----------



## lch28

omg leinz! how exciting yay!

my ultrasound was odd.. I came in and the tech was like " why are you here again " . she was so rude, and i said to check the babies kidneys, and his growth because I have GD. so she says shes not doing a growth scan or looking at my placenta, shes just checking the kidneys because im not due to get a growth scan yet. k.. fine.. but my doctor is the one who had me make these appointments.. she does the scan (LO's right placenta is still enlarged....) and then she says to make an appointment in 2 weeks. I told her that at my last appointment , i was told to make one every week from 34-39 weeks and i already have one for next tuesday. She asked why i was getting so many scans, and she was being a b*tch about it.. she was implying that im wasting the doctors time and stuff, like i referred myself to these ultrasounds :growlmad:

im glad i got to see LO, but im worried sick about the placenta, and i dont know if im getting induced or getting a c section or just getting my stitch out :shrug: oh well. ill see next week and hopefully its a different tech..


----------



## happyface82

Ich - that's appalling!!! I would call the doctor since you didn't get what he asked for!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ugh, that sucks, Lch! I hope you get a different tech next time. How annoying :grr:


----------



## lch28

im gonna call him asap tomorrow.. by time i got out of the appointemnt (after waiting 45 min...) his office was closed. wasnt gonna call him after hours for that lol


----------



## Madrid98

You should tell him! That's so rude of her!!


----------



## srrhc

Ich I am sorry hun. I would defiantly tell the doctor. No one should be treated that way.


----------



## lch28

thx ladies :hugs:

srrhc how are you feeling? if you had MS has it worn off by now? yay for 2nd tri!!


----------



## sevilla24

Leinzlove said:


> My Dr. Appt. was perfect. And its the last one.... I'm scheduled for induction next Monday Jan. 14 @ 4pm (US Eastern). So, she will be here that night or the next day. I have to be there at 3:15pm to set up my room.
> 
> We are going to start with cervadil and that was enough to send me into labor last time. So, hopefully no pitocin, but we'll see. My birth plan is simple. Do whatever takes for healthy baby and me. Skin to skin after birth and I want to BF right away. :)

That is the best birth plan I have heard :hugs: So excited for you!!!!


----------



## sevilla24

lch - I am so confused how people are allowed to treat you that way. Where I live, we can choose the hospital we deliver in as well as doctors/midwives etc... so, much like any business, they treat their patients (*customers) well so that we give them our business and don't go elsewhere (and I live in rural NH). If you were treated so poorly, there must be people you can make a formal complaint to. Maybe you can prevent it from happening to someone else. That is never ok and I am so sad you had to deal with that :(


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz: Congrats again, can't believe you're almost due.
Cheryl: Congrats to you too :)

Just an update on my end. I had my first OB appt yesterday.
Saw lil baby. Looked like he/she was swimming.
EDD is July 25.


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinz*!!! Awesome news... will keep you in my prayer for next Monday :yipee:

What's the difference between cervadil and pitocin??

*Scorpio*: Great to see ya! So glad you got to see the baby for the first time :dance:

Hope everyone is doing well... We just moved last week and finally settling in. Doing my baby shopping ( just a few things), and packing bags this week.
Hoping to get my hair done also this week and finally relax.
DD is back in preschool, so I do have more time to enjoy maternity (which started today) and also time to chill-out.
Had an Obgyn visit today. Lost 3lbs :sigh: I don't care anymore at this point...lol.. Bubs is doing well and I am eating what I can that nausea allows :D

My visits are every 2 weeks now, so exciting!!

Happy New Year to all you wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich:* You should def. tell your Doc about the horrible treatment from U/S tech and hopefully you get a better Tech or try a different place next time.

It's horrible! Don't know why people in the baby business always behave terribly to pregnant women :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I thought I was ready. But now it seems as if I have EVERYTHING to do. Haha. I don't think DD understands but I'm sure she understands more than I think. She is the cutest thing. She gives me her little hand and helps me up. She also pats and kisses my belly all of the time. When she does DH and I say "Baby". However, yesterday when she was giving the bump attention. DH said "Kiss" and she walked across the room and kissed him. :)

Ich: Sounds like the mean tech I had this whole dang pg. She was a royal... lied about what she could take measurements of. Gave me a lecture about being bigger this pg. And when I went to my Dr. he said he had everything and it all looked great. Not only that she bashed the Dr. for sending me to the scan to early. The second time we got her again I wanted to scream. She wouldn't allow DH and DD in the ultrasound until the last 5 minutes. Said she couldn't properly work if DD was screaming. DD doesn't scream. And this is a family oriented hospital, it is encouraged to share with your family. So, I would most definitley tell the DR. and don't worry about the placenta or anything. They are evil and tend to worry you for nothing.

Scorpio: It is about time you get yourself back here... I've missed you and wondered about you fiercly. I'm soooo happy you got your rainbow BFP! Your bump is so cute! Please do not stay away! :)

NeeSAH: Cervadil is inserted vaginally to dilate and enface your cervix. Pitocin is started to contract your uterus.


----------



## Scorpio23

nessah! So great to hear from you and glad you're doing well :) xx

Leinz: sorry I've been a stranger. Life got busy since November. Moving house now. Got to be out in 9 days. Going to live with Mum & Dad while house hunting (can't wait to be a mummys girl again).


----------



## lch28

omg leinz! she sounds awful! im going to call tomorrow , or maybe just wait till thurs when i see my doc? hmm.
DD sounds like such a cutie!


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: I'm just glad you are back. :) Yay for being Mommy's girl for a lil while. I'm moving house also. We bought one in November and rennovations are still being made. Right now we are planning on moving in Feb. 1. But the date has changed twice and we are really not rushing things with Zoela's arrival approaching. I only wish I had known this from the beginning as I missed out on Christmas decorating and only just started preparing for baby here. I still have to get DH to find several boxes and baby's bassinet in our garage. It's full of packed moving boxes.

Ich: Definitley say something to the Dr. Here's a picture of the sweet Big Sister. :)

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/735084_4973596939219_469718009_n_zps610a92a3.jpg


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz, its funny how things get busy all at once. I havent found a new place. Although a house just came on the market which looks perfect :) hope to inspect in the next fortnight.
Im sure ur DH will get everthing out & ready in time xx
Im eager to get a new place ASAP because all the baby shops are having crazy sales.
I cant buy anything as I wont have anywhere to store things.


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't blame you there. That is crazy! It seems when you are pregnant everything comes up. We got a really good deal on a huge house. But, it needed a lot of work. Still though... It was a government forclosure cost $18,000 and we've put $12,400 more into fixing it up so far. I would think maybe $10,000 and it'll be finished. But thats included a year of property taxes, renters insurance, closing costs and a year of whole life insurance on DH and myself. We got just enough to cover the house if something happens to one of us or both. 

Definitley don't blame you for baby buying! I've did more than my fair share. Haha! And even better... It doesn't ever stop. You'll be buying your baby things for life. EEEEK, hun I'm sooooo happy for you! :)


----------



## srrhc

Ich I have been doing great. The MS is pretty much gone. I may have a small dose of it but pretty much nothing now. Still feel extremely fatigued, but I think alot of it too is waking in the night mutliple times and working with 2nd graders. I love them, but it can be draining. Thanks for asking!

Scorpio yay for seeing baby! I bet it was adorable! Can't wait to see mine again. It has been almost 8 weeks since I have seen them. Thank goodness I have been able to hear the heartbeat in between :)

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Leinz...6 days!


----------



## Scorpio23

Srrhc, wow that is a long time but glad u heard the heartbeat.
When's ur nxt scan? U will be able to see how big lil bean has grown x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

srrhc, I 'woke up' around the 13/14 week mark, so maybe this is the week you will too, it feels so good to not feel tired, I can honestly say the first 13 weeks for me are a bit of a blur with sleeping and being busy when I was awake :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: Yay, you will feel so much better this trimester. I'm glad the MS has left and the exhaustion. There may be days you even forget you are pregnant. :)

18 days until the big GENDER day! Eeeeek! I'm so excited! :)

AFM: I can't believe only 6 days. I'm nesting this house now, cleaning everything...


----------



## srrhc

scorpio my doctor will not be doing another scan until 20 weeks so DH and I decided to have a private one at 16 weeks. We hope to find out the gender. I cant wait to see what a difference 10 weeks have made. I am so in love with my baby and can't wait to see him or her. I am not sure if I will get anymore after 20 weeks so we may set another private one in the third trimester. 

Longing I hear you...I am hoping as I approach 14 weeks I will see some more of my energy coming back. I have noticed at work that I have a little more energy so that is better. I will always say it is sooooo worth it though. 

Leinz seriously 6 days!!!!! Eeeeeeek!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

with Sophia i was so sick/exhausted the first 15 weeks and then boom felt great. With this LO.. ive felt great up until about now. never had any MS or fatigue. now im super uncomfortable lol

with Sophia i had the same thing, one scan at 8 weeks, one at 12, one at 20. Thats usually what they do in the U.S unless your high risk. I hope you enjoy your private scan srrhc! 

i have my first NST on Thursday. Never had one before.. unless being on the monitors at L&D for reduced movements is the same thing?


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for induction date leinz x my eldest dd will be 19 on the 15th x 

Ich she sounds like a right bitch! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I had scans through the DR. at 9 weeks, 19 weeks, 37 weeks. I'm not sure everyone gets one at 37 weeks, mine was to check growth, placenta, fluid levels which I think is common if the Dr. is thinking induction.

I paid for two private one at 14 weeks, and another at 28 weeks. I'm so glad I did.

Ich: Oh yes, uncomfy thats definitley how your final weeks will feel. You are almost there. I think NST is the same thing. You lay on the bed, with the monitor around your stomach and push a button when you feel baby move. I had a lot with DD, but this time I can't believe it, but I haven't had one.

Srrhc: I felt better around 14 weeks, so I think you will too. :)

Mrskg: Ahhhh... Our DD's will most likely share a birthday. :)


----------



## lch28

ive had so many scans.. 14 so far, if i make it to 39 weeks i will have had 19 in total


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Thats a great thing! I'm glad you are well monitored. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I just had my one and only scan at 19 weeks, that's all they do here! funny how different it is in all the different countries :)

srrhc, I would agree, and i'm sure all the ladies on here too that any pain or discomfort is worth it, I haven't suffered any MS, I have the occasional rlp, but I feel I control how bad that gets with the amount of water I drink, or don't drink, and I have a mild hernia that developed, but so far hasn't caused me any trouble, i'll happily take whatever this baby throws at me if it means he gets to come out healthy and happy :D


----------



## srrhc

Wow Ich 19 scans! That is amazing ;)

Thanks Leinz and Longing. I am excited for the 14 week mark :)


----------



## Torres

Hey ladies! Hope all is well. Just came back from my obgyn appt, so I thought I'd give you all an update.
My bp is good, weight is good, baby is measuring perfectly, no GD, iron a bit low so I have to take supplements, and the achiness/tenderness I've been feeling in my uterus is just stretching.
Now for the blah part....
Dr is concerned with my preterm contractions. Last time he was hoping it was a one time thing, progesterone would relax my uterus and all would be well. That's not really how it's going. I'm still having episodes of frequent, consistent preterm contractions with some shooting pain into my vag/bum area. He is sending me for an ultrasound on my cervix. If it is under 2.5 I will be hospitalized. I asked him if I could just do bed rest at home instead - he said no. 
I am praying that my cervix will be long. I cannot be hospitalized. I cannot be away from my daughter and hubby that much. It will depress me and make my anxiety worse. My ultrasound isn't until next tuesday, which I think is wayyyy too long to wait, but it is what it is. Having the possibility of being stuck in a hospital for weeks is going to loom over me like the plague for the next 6 days. 
I mainly feel confident that my cervix will be fine, but I'm also scared poopless at the same time that it won't be.... :-(


----------



## happyface82

I hope all goes well at your scan! I'm sorry its a long wait. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i hope all goes well at your scan hun.. i find it surprising that your doc would prefer to hospitalize you. strict bed rest can easily be done at home, and most insurance companies wont cover hospital bed rest unless you have done strict bed rest with out any positive results. it costs thousands of dollars! its good that he is being super careful though. id be surprised if the contractions caused any change to your cervix.


----------



## Torres

ICh - I live in Canada, so it's government paid healthcare, not insurance. I will honestly beg him to stay at home of it comes to that. 
What causes cervical changes if not contractions?


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: As scary as it is... try not to worry to much hun. Maybe the contractions aren't causing any cervical changes. I've had lots of them since 24 weeks and I'm only dilated a cheerio of 1cm. Were you checked for cervical changes?

I hope you don't have to be hospitalized and get positive results on Tuesday.


----------



## lch28

mostly to see a real change in the cervix you need to have very strong, painful,and regular contractions. mostly you will see severe shortening if your cervix can not handle the weight of the baby. i have a feeling that you just have an irritable uterus and its not really cervix related. my cervix shortened by 3 cm since 16 weeks, and ive not had any contractions besides BH. your doctor is right though, any shorter then 2.5 cm is time for bed rest.


----------



## Torres

Leinz - he didn't want to check me because he doesn't want to mess with it seeing he doesn't know what's going on. My contractions have been regular and painful - that's why they are considered preterm contractions and not Braxton hicks. The progesterone and strict rest do tend to relax them some. 
I am keeping positive and I know that there is a much higher chance of everything being okay. It's just nerve wracking.
Leinz - sooooo soon! How are you feeling? Is DH taking some time off work? 
ICh - how long till they take your stitch out? Are you getting excited?!


----------



## lch28

im soo excited! lol. im not really sure when and its driving me mad!! first, he was going to wait till 38-39 weeks. but since I have GD now hes waiting to see how my growth scans look, and depending on weight of LO, hell take it out at 37 or 38 weeks. hes going to take it out at L&D, and hes sure ill go into labor with in the day, if not hell induce me because of the diabetes. i could meet my lil man in as little as 2 weeks !


----------



## lch28

thought it would be fun to post a bump comparison lol

21+6 and 34 + 5
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









34+6.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lch28

and heres my little guy at 34+3!!! its a pic of a pic lol
 



Attached Files:







Little man 34+3.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Yeah, definitley don't worry until you know. And I hope you do find some comfort in being monitored. My Dr. wouldn't do a cervical check at 35 weeks when he was going to... because I told him how achy and all that I was at the time. Baby was probably engaging but he said he'd rather not irritate my cervix. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun. It's all going to be ok. :hugs:

Ich: Beautiful, Beautiful baby boy. Eeeeek, 2 weeks that is soon. :) It won't be long before you get an idea of when. Also love the bump comparrison... I need to post one of those.

AFM: 4 DAYS! DH is going to be off from Sunday until Jan. 22. So, a little over a week.

Feeling? I can't believe this but I feel pretty good. :) I haven't had any BH this week? And I had them often. It's odd.


----------



## Wiggler

Only 4 days! so exciting!!! :happydance:

5 weeks left for me, YAY!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Wiggler... We are getting there! :wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

On my way to the antenatal appointment! I'll let you know what they say in the afternoon. 3 hours wait here I come!! Lol


----------



## happyface82

Ich - beautiful pic of a pic! :winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

All went well!! I'm measuring two weeks ahead already & the midwife thought she's transversal & not head down yet. 
She told me to book another appointment with the docs in 2 weeks time to explain them my blood clotting treatment after the birth. I may get a scan too to check her position again.


----------



## happyface82

Glad all was well! :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Madrid: Great news! :) It'll be good to check position again. She has some time to turn head down. So, excited you'll be holding your rainbow soon. :)


----------



## lch28

thx ladies!


----------



## lch28

had an interesting day..

went for my NST at my doc. all was well. was getting off of highway on my way home and someone rear ended me!! this is the 2nd time in 3 months. insane. i literally.. picked up my car last week after getting it fixed. now i need another new bumper. fantastic. anyway went to L&D and was having contractions. they were able to stop then with the IV. im now home in bed.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: That's awful. I'm glad they stopped the contractions. Get some rest. I'm very happy that you are okay. :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Had my anatomy scan today! Went really well. I totally forgot that this week I reached V-DAY! Hooray!! Colton is measuring 9 days ahead which is good as far as I'm concerned. I'm so relieved to finally have my new doctor and everything looks good. A bit exasperated because I will be out of town for 8 weeks for work, so I need to find another doctor in that area just in case something happens. But I'm so stoked that I have reached V day! It's like now he WILL be coming. I will have a baby! I'm keeping him trapped as long as possible, but at least I know he'll be safe if he comes early. Yay. Also the tech said that my previa has completely resolved (or was never there to begin with). He even showed me my placenta on the screen. I am so happy about that because I was stressing about needing a c-section and now that's off the table again. Yay!!! Happy Day!!


----------



## lch28

^^ great news!


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG, Lch, this pregnancy has NOT been easy for you, has it! :hugs: I'm glad they were able to stop your contractions! What rotten luck!!

Congrats on passing your V day, MightyMom :happydance: great news!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: Yay for Vday and great scan! :wohoo: Don't work to hard out of town. I'm so happy that this is your rainbow. :)

AFM: I lost my mucus plug last night... I've been crampy since, so maybe some progression is taking place. Less I have to do on Induction day. :) 3 DAYS!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: Maybe you will go into labour before and avoid induction!!! :happydance:

Got MW this afternoon, finally getting a home visit. Sooo much tidying to do before then, urgh :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Has it been long since you've seen the MW? I doubt I go into labor before induction. I'm properly groomed and my house is clean.:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

You're all ready!!! :happydance: 

It's been about 8 weeks now since I saw the MW last. I think it goes onto fortnightly appointments now though. Fingers crossed I can have the rest at home. There is no way I can make it to the GP surgery anymore :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you can have a rest at home also. What it a fortnight? GP surgery?


----------



## Wiggler

Fortnightly - every 2 weeks
GP surgery - Where the doctors work, but not a hospital. There is also a community MW based there, and nurses. They see patients for minor illnesses.


----------



## Torres

ICh - so glad you're okay and they were able to stop the contractions! Take it easy hun. You're baby boy is beautiful btw, I can't wait to see a proper pic of him when he comes!

Mighty- yay for vday!

Leinz - how exciting! I hope you do go into labour naturally. Do you have a laptop or smartphone to be able to update us from the hospital? Just think, this is your last weekend as a family of three - spoil dd somehow.


----------



## lch28

thx seaweed.. im getting scared to drive now =\ imagine if the air bag came out or anything. ugh. 


thanks torres! i just love his little face im sure ill love it a billion times more whne hes here lol

leinz thats so exciting!


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'll be trying to update my Pregnancy journal. The link is in my signature.


----------



## Wiggler

MW went really well, she is arranging for me to go to labour ward or the birth centre after my physio appointment to have a go on the beds and equipment to see what I can use when I am labouring as I have such low mobility now. It'll really take a lot of worry away as there is no way on earth that I am going to be laying back on a bed again.

I have also been told that if it gets to the point where I need stirrups then I can opt for them to take me for a c-section instead :happydance: 

BP/urine/fundal height are all good, as are my last lot of bloods.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I'm glad the appt. went great! I definitley would not lay back in bed either. Would they allow you to lay on your side?


----------



## Wiggler

They said I can give birth how I want, even stood up with one leg on the loo if I wanted :haha: I really wanted a birthing stool as its the next best thing after the pool, but they said they never got used so have been put away in storage :( 

The beds can go right up like a straight backed chair, and the feet end detatches so they are going to see how that is, also leaning on the birthing ball or sofas and whatever else they have there :) I won't be laying down at all, I aim to be upright to use gravity.


----------



## happyface82

That's great new Wiggler!!! :happydance: You have amazing support. Must make you feel so much more relaxed about it! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

It really does, I have been terrified about the impact that the birth is going to have on my pelvis, I knew the risks when I got pregnant, but now that it's nearly time I am terrified. 

I can't wait to have my baby here and crack on with physio and put this awful SPD hell behind me :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

I used the birthing stool with ds and it's the best position ever in my opinion. I'm hoping to use it again when the time comes.


----------



## lch28

thats great wiggler!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! So sorry I haven't updated yet. :blush: everything is going really well. Baby is awesome. My inlaws leave on Sunday so things should calm down and I can get back into a BnB routine. :haha: I'll try giving y'all a real update tomorrow but if I'm not able to then definitely the beginning of the week. 

Leinz I'm so excited for you!! If you're not able to get on BnB you're welcome to text me. <3

Ich- I can't believe you got hit again!!! I became very paranoid about driving because well I live in a big city and there are too many idiots. I had this feeling I was going to get hit and sent into preterm labor. Thank goodness it never happened. But I didn't leave the house unless I had too! 

Talk soon ladies.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Snow... I'm so happy to hear from you! Enjoy your new bundle. Take as long as you need. :)

I will see how it goes. You may get a text, but I'm thinking the most exciting things will be happening in the middle of the night. I don't know. How long did it take for your LO to arrive with induction?


----------



## snowangel187

This induction was under 12 hours. My first induction was under 9 hours.


----------



## snowangel187

And you can text me anytime. Day or night. <3


----------



## happyface82

That's great you are doing well snow! Can't wait for a proper update! :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

So nice to hear from you snow!!


----------



## Leinzlove

DD's induction was 12 hours. I was hoping this one would go quicker. I had no cervical changes, tight and closed with DD. This time I've been 1cm dilated, 20% enfaced, and fully engaged. I also lost my mucus plug. So, I'm hoping! 

I called the birthing unit to ask questions that I figured they couldn't answer. :haha: I wish I hadn't asked them what time to be there. They said 345pm and my Dr. had said 315pm. I asked them about children and they said only after labor and delivery. Only siblings without cold symptoms.

I also asked them what the average induction time was... And ofcourse no answer.:haha: They gave me the advice to rest! So, I really didn't learn a thing. AS IF I thought I would.


----------



## happyface82

:haha: Sorry but this made me laugh


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, seriously noone has any answers to what I want to know. I just have to wait and find out myself. :haha:


----------



## lch28

glad your doing well snow !! 

omg leinz. 2 days! cant believe it


----------



## seaweed eater

Well, 12 hours is already quick! Especially for just cervidil. Mine was 13 and everyone was surprised, and I was already contracting regularly before it started. And I bet yours will be even quicker this time. The bloody show yesterday definitely suggests that you have progressed more. It sounds to me like your body is ready. I hope so! :thumbup:

They told us two different times to get there too. We ended up getting there half an hour after the later time, because we were on the phone with doula and doctor trying to decide whether to go at all or try to labor at home. Anyway, it's not like they will turn you away for being there at the wrong time! You know how hospitals are...not very precise about timing unless it's medically urgent.

Nice to hear from you, Snow, glad all is well! :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I asked a ton of questions to Leinz. My biggest concern was the induction failing and ending in a csection. I was looking for reassurance from the nurses and all they said is they've seen everything and there's no way to predict what will happen because every baby/pregnancy/woman is different. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm getting a bit nervous. I'm not worried about it failing. I worry most that something is wrong with Zoela. DD being separated from me at birth was tramatic.


----------



## lch28

aww leinz i understand hun, but i know everything will be just perfect. did you know about DD's palate before she was born?


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs:
I can understand why you would be worried about that. Just remember, especially after all the scans you have had, chances are everything is just perfect.<3


----------



## Leinzlove

No, I didn't know anything. I just hit 39 weeks! :)


----------



## Madrid98

39 weeks!! And one day to go!!! Don't worry leinz, she's fine I'm sure!!


----------



## Wiggler

Tomorrow is the day :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... One by one we are all having our babies... Eeeeek! So excited! :) I'm going to start make a parenting thread for those active in here and would like to join it. 

I think I'll create it in a week or so...


----------



## Torres

Leinz - I understand your anxiety after such a traumatic experience, but this will be the birth you've always wanted. You and Zoela will be able to bond right away, I know it hun. 
Happy 39 weeks! Take it easy as possible today - you have a big, beautiful day ahead of you tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

happy 39 weeks. so happy that baby Zoela is almost here :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

Everything is going to be just perfect Leinz! I can't wait for your updates! I'm so anxious for you!! Makes me think how different it must feel to be able to prepare for the exact day! I never had a chance to do that as everything happened so suddenly! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

And tomorrow 6 will become 7. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! So excited! I appreciate all of your support. :)

Bump Photos: 

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/385020_4593016184938_1202120995_n.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/Newfolder5.jpg
 
39 & 12 Week Bump: 

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1864.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_4714.jpg


----------



## lch28

beautiful bump progression leinz. i love your 39 week pic the best! your dress is adorable!! 

what time are you going to the hospital tomorrow? is a family member watching DD?


----------



## Leinzlove

315pm Eastern US. :) We are going out to lunch, then we'll get pictures in front of the hospital. Then DH will leave and drop DD off at my MIL's work at 4pm and meet me back at the hospital.

She will be staying overnight with her grandparents and until DH goes and gets her to meet her little sister.


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww, I remember staying with friends when my younger siblings were born. DD is a little younger than I was, though. I'll bet you have memories of when your siblings were born, too! So exciting for her...and such a special time for all of you. :cloud9: :cloud9:

I agree with Lch, your latest pic is stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Nice collage there!! Like your pink top/dress too!! Just a few hours now!!


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove loving your bump pics Hun... Can't wait till u hav pics of zoela on here.... Thinking of u today Hun. Xxx

Hope all u ladies are well?xxxx


----------



## bec01

Good luck Leinz! Will be thinking of you. Can't wait to finally see Zoela xx


----------



## lch28

thinking of you leinz :hugs: cant wait for Zoelas arrival!


----------



## srrhc

Leinz those are beautiful bump pics! Both of your girls will appreciate those pictures when they get older.


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Leinz, awwww beautiful pics x


----------



## Leinzlove

updates in journal... link in signature


----------



## nesSAH

Looks like all the January babies are here :yipee:

Looking forward to our February babies :baby: :dance:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Torres

Everyone has been so quiet here since Leinz has been in the hospital! How's everyone doing?

I went for my cervical ultrasound and NST on Tuesday. My cervix is still nice and long - 3.8. Baby is doing fantastic, lots of movement and proper accelerations. I still am contracting though. While on the NST I was contracting every 4-5 minutes. They called my Dr and he said I was okay to go home, but must be on strict bed rest and continue to take the progesterone. I now have to go to the hospital weekly for cervical ultrasounds and NST's. I also will be seeing my OB once a week now. They want me back in the hospital ASAP if I experience any changes, even if very slight. 
In the ultrasound it showed that my daughter's head is pressed right up against my cervix. The u/s tech actually had to try and move my belly to get her off of it a little bit to take some pictures. The Drs say this may increase my chance of going even earlier as she is putting so much pressure already. But they said it's also a good thing as with premature labour they worry more about cord prolapse because the baby is so small, but with her head right there, there is no room for the cord to go first. 
So that's my update. :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Hopefully baby stays put for a good while longer :hugs:

No real update here, I have physio and MW next week, I feel good though. I still need to do my hospital bag and sort through the bigger baby clothes, but I can't be bothered with all that today :haha:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Good that you are being monitored Torres, i hope the baby stays comfortable in there for as long as possible :hugs:

I have my MW next week too, just a normal check up though, nothing exciting here :)


----------



## lch28

just wanted to announce that my induction and stitch removal has been scheduled for February 8th. 3 weeks and i meet my little man :happydance: i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thread has been quiet lol! torres thats a wonderful, wonderful cervix length. sorry your still contracting but its great its not changing your cervix. my lo is also so low down it hurts!! hes fully engaged now!


----------



## happyface82

Torres sounds good about your cervix!! I'm sure things are going to be just fine! :hugs:

That's great news Ich!! How exciting!!!! :happydance:

I'm good. A bit anxious about next week! Got my GTT on Monday! Then 2 hour physio seminar about SPD on Thursday, then Growth and doppler scan on Sat and then consultant the week after! :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: That is wonderful news! I'm glad you are being monitored closely.. and that if you deliver early you don't have to worry about the cord. I just feel that baby will continue baking! :)

Ich: FEBRUARY 8th! Thats soooon! :wohoo: I'm so happy that baby has been cooking. :)

Happyface: The growth scan sounds fabulous! It will be so awesome to see your baby boy again. :)

AFM: Still in the hospital... Waiting on Zoela. Can't wait to take my rainbow home. :)


----------



## Torres

Leinz - How's Zoela doing? How has her blood sugar levels been? Just think, very shortly all of this will be a memory and your family will all be together in your new home! 

Ich - So exciting! The countdown is on! You said that they figure you will go into labour right away right? Eeeekk!!! Can't wait to see your gorgeous little man.

Happyface - Make sure you update us throughout next week about all your appts, and post a pic of your scan! When you say consultant, who is that?


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela is almost weaned off her IV. She should have another sugar read soon. If its good, it will turn off the IV. Then if the next read is good, they will remove the IV.


----------



## lch28

thx leinz! fingers crossed that her next reading is good, so you can bring her home and be with both your girls!!!! 

yeah torres he thinks ill go right away but because of the Gd hell induce me if it doesnt look like its going , so either way hell be here the 8th .


----------



## seaweed eater

Torres, I'm glad your cervix is holding strong, that you are being monitored, and that baby's head is low. I hope that is a weight off your mind not to have to worry about cord prolapse as much!

Lch! That is soon!!!! So exciting!! :happydance:

I'm sick :( first time since before I got pregnant. I don't know about where you all live, but here, EVERYONE is sick, so in a way it's good that we avoided it for as long as we did. I'm still hoping Munchkin won't get it, but it's a challenge. Wearing a mask around him all the time. After I'm better we will visit a daycare where he was just offered a spot. The parents we've talked to seem to like it so we will probably take the spot. EEEK!! Such a big boy!!! :cloud9: He's doing new things every day -- this is SUCH a fun age. I know not everyone likes the newborn stage -- if you don't, this is totally a time to look forward to.


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Every stage is fun... I think. :) I hope you get to feeling better. :hugs: Also, yay for Munchkin getting a daycare spot. 

And yes! It was a good sugar level and no IV. I can't wait to find out her weight and what the Dr. says when she returns from the nursery! :) I just want to cry... Can't believe I'm so close to having m rainbow home. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on all the good news around!!!

It's a busy week for me too happy. Only 2 appts though. Monday doctors & Tuesday physio (this was meant to be yesterday but I had to cancel with the snow).


----------



## lch28

i have 2 appts a week until my induction. they are kinda far away too lol


----------



## Torres

Busy week for all!

Tuesday - I have the cervical u/s and NST at the hospital
Wednesday - I have my OB


----------



## Leinzlove

Keep me posted... Busy here! :haha: But, I'll be stopping in. :)


----------



## lch28

im in such an awful mood today. everythings going wrong. my washing machine decided to break with the babies clothes in it. so they were just sitting in water. I drove to FOBs to use his washer/dryer and the whole time he was crying because he wants the baby and me to live with him. it makes me feel terrible. then, i get back to my apartment and some idiot parked in my spot. so i had to park on the street and walk all the way to my apartment which is all the way in the back of the complex. it took forever. and ill have to do it again before midnight so i dont get a ticket. 

sorry ladies. i needed to vent.


----------



## srrhc

I am so sorry ich! Sometimes it seems when it rains it pours. I know tomorrow will be much better!


----------



## nesSAH

need to catch up!

Been so busy I can't imagine baby will be here in 5 weeks!

*Torres*, praying everything is well with the u/s
*Ich*: Sorry hun! Tomorrow will be better :hugs:
*Leinz*: Glad you're home with your beautiful family :hugs:

I've got an appointment this week too, along with last minute baby shopping after which I will PACK MY BAGS :o

MIL wants to come early, but I am so against it. I'd rather her come after baby is here.... honestly! The stress will be too much :( ....what do y'all thing? She is very high maintenance :o


----------



## Torres

Nessah - Oh I totally understand why you wouldn't want your MIL there until after the birth, especially if she is high maintenance! I know I wouldn't want my MIL here before, or even right after the birth! I'm hoping my in-laws don't come for at least a month. They live in Spain and we live in Canada, so we can luckily control their visit a bit more. Would she be terribly offended if you told her you wanted her to wait? 
5 weeks - that's so soon! Only 2 more weeks until baby is full term! Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Ich sorry to hear about your rotten day. Definitley ignore FOB. :( Take it easy and don't do to much. Are you on bedrest?

NeeSAH: Eeeek! 5 weeks to go! So exciting! I'd say its time... Pack those bags! :wohoo: I definitley wouldn't want your MIL there early. I had my MIL at Zoela's birth and it wasn't to bad, but she did make me feel like I'd labor forever.

AFM: Haven't written that birth story yet. However, I posted cute pictures in my parenting journal if you'd like to check em out.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1689721-leinzloves-dream-come-true-parenting-chloe-zoela.html#post24826001


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. leinz, cant wait to check out the pics!
im not on bed rest anymore :happydance: may as well be since doing ANYTHING makes me so tired lol


----------



## Torres

ICh - when did you get off bed rest?! I'm jealous! Are you next in this thread? Feb 8th right? Are you ready?! 
Leinz - going to check out the pics now. Love your profile pic!

It feels like nesting has kicked in for me, which is super frustrating seeing I'm on bed rest!!! Hubby went and bought almost everything I need for the hospital bag, do I got that packed yesterday. Also started washing all of her clothes/blankets/etc. hubby is going to put up te crib and change table today after DD's swim lesson. 
I'm ordering a bunch of stuff from the U.S. Walmart as its so much cheaper than the Canadian store. I just order it online, get it shipped to the store closest to the border and have hubby pick everything up when it's in. That's a huge perk of living in a border city!


----------



## happyface82

Torres said:


> Leinz - How's Zoela doing? How has her blood sugar levels been? Just think, very shortly all of this will be a memory and your family will all be together in your new home!
> 
> Ich - So exciting! The countdown is on! You said that they figure you will go into labour right away right? Eeeekk!!! Can't wait to see your gorgeous little man.
> 
> Happyface - Make sure you update us throughout next week about all your appts, and post a pic of your scan! When you say consultant, who is that?

Everyone seems busy this week!! I was away for the weekend sorry!

Here in the UK you see midwives.. and you only see an OB if you are high risk. Well I'm high risk due to the complications I had last pregnancy so I see an OB after each scan to discuss everything! :thumbup:


----------



## sevilla24

lch - I well, sometimes I think when I am having a terrible day "tomorrow HAS to be better!!!" try and look on the bright side :)

Hope all you pregnant ladies are doing well!!!! So many babies born!!!! LOVE IT


----------



## lch28

hey torres, yes i think im next, actually i think wiggler is due a day before me but im being induced a week early. im so ready and excited! off of bed rest, which is great, because ive been nesting like crazy!!


----------



## seaweed eater

So far I'm the only one who's gone over my due date, so if that continues, we should be seeing a few babies first week of February!


----------



## nesSAH

*Torres*: I know! She is only 5 hours away :(
I'm in the Windsor area, how about you? Are you team yellow?
MIL has been bugging DH to tell her when to come early, but has not asked me directly. DH knows what happened the last time with DD's birth and of course, we both want MIL to come later.

At the point, I think for my sanity I will delay the trip, or else I will be trying to please MIL again and regret it like I did :p... So, I am gonna just tell her to wait till bundle arrives :D

*Leinz*: Hehehe, glad you can relate dear! Oh my! I don't even wanna think about the stress. How are you doing?


----------



## nesSAH

Torres said:


> I'm ordering a bunch of stuff from the U.S. Walmart as its so much cheaper than the Canadian store. I just order it online, get it shipped to the store closest to the border and have hubby pick everything up when it's in. That's a huge perk of living in a border city!

Hahaha! Torres, I do the same!!! Hmmh, are we neighbours? LOL!

Just picked up my DD's Christmas gifts the same way and also order lots of Leapfrog DVDs from Walmart.com! Awesome savings and no shipping fees :D


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Ahhhh... I can't believe how snug Munchkin was. :(


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies its five am water broke will update asap


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! ICH... EEEEEEK! Update ASAP! Can't wait to see your LO!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:hugs: lch, good luck :hugs:


----------



## bec01

So excited lch!!! Good luck! xxx


----------



## happyface82

Good luck Ich! Will be thinking of you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck! :happydance: Not long til your baby is here :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Thx ladies. I got my stitch out and am now 4 cm


----------



## Wiggler

Not too long now! Hope everything goes quickly and smoothly and you have your baby in your arms very soon :) x x x


----------



## Torres

ICh!!!! I actually gasped out loud when I read about your waters! So exciting! I will be stalking! Good luck love, can't wait to see your beautiful boy!
Nessah - we're neighbours! I'm from Amherstburg! Who's your OB? Oh and I'm team pink!


----------



## Torres

Ich - Thinking about you girl. I'm hoping no news means good news and lots of progress! I wonder if you're holding your little man in your arms right now...... :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Thx everyone. I am stuck at 4 cm and have been so since 7 am. They started pitocin hours ago and no progress. Im not even contracting regularly. Have a feeling ill end up with a cs. I dont even mind at this point i just want him here!


----------



## Wiggler

It won't be long hun :hugs: Thinking of you and sending lots of positive labour vibes your way x x x


----------



## happyface82

I hope things suddenly pick up for you! In any case its not long now!! :cloud9:


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck ich!!!


----------



## srrhc

Awwwwwww yay ich!!! What a surprise! So happy for you. Can't wait.


----------



## seaweed eater

LCH!!!!! So excited!!! Can't wait for your updates hon. Your boy is coming!!! :happydance:


----------



## sevilla24

lch I hope it all goes smoothly!!! Can't wait for updates!!!!!! Eeeeeek more babies being born to this thread... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## lch28

I am 8 cm. He is back to back and not engaging.


----------



## Torres

Ich - Are they having you move into different positions? They did for me and it helped DD#1 move around. I hope he co-operates and you don't need a section, but no matter what you'll be holding your rainbow soon!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Stay upright, walk around, hands and knees positioning if you can. :hugs: You are so close!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Ich *is next!!1 :yay:
I hope things progress much faster and they give you tips on how you can get him to turn! Hang in there girl! Not much longer now :hugs:



*Torres*: How cool! I have Suga as my OB and she is amazing! Who do you have? Congrats on team pink!!!


----------



## Torres

Nessah- I have Dr. Victory, he is fantastic. Is Suga new? She was the attending Dr. when I was in for my weekly triage appt, and that was the first I had ever heard of her. 

ICh- hoping you are holding your baby boy now and not labouring anymore. You've had a long day/night! 

I can't sleep, which has been the story of my life for the past few weeks. Tonight I'm anxious though. I've been having a lot of pressure and shooting pains into my vag and bum. Baby is superrrrr low and I'm really hoping this does not mean cervical changes. I'm debating on going to l&d triage now, but I have my appt there in 7 1/2 hours anyway. I'll update after my u/s. wish me luck.


----------



## Madrid98

Ich I'm sure you're holding your baby now!!! Waiting for your update!!

Torres all the best for your appointment. I hope you can keep the baby in for a bit longer :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Hurry up and get in here! I can't wait to hear all about it! :) :wohoo: Pitocin had to be turned up to 13 for me to get progressive contractions. 

A nurse even mentioned failed induction saying that I'd be sent home and brought back two days later to try again. This made me so mad, irritated, frustrated... Awful! And here the nurse never said pitocin could still be turned up to 20. And it never even needed moved from 13! Some of those nurses should just keep thier trap shut! 
I can't believe you could update at 8cm... I was wanting to push and a nurse was down there holding Zoela in.


----------



## happyface82

Can't wait for an update Ich!! :happydance:

Torres - hope all goes well!!! Will be thinking of you. I've been having a LOT of pressure into my bum a few times this week and its freaking me out as I know this feeling all to well from when I wanted to push.. but its sooo early on I'm not sure what its about. Will need to ask the doctor next week when I go in.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies I wish you weren't feeling bum pressure. I'm telling you our babies surely do give us a looong nine months. It's so hard with all of the worries. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Here it is... Our Parenting group! We are all going to love talking about our babies. :) Anyone is welcome to join that is a member of this thread. Whether you still have a bump or are a New Mommy! However, please go to the thread and post that you want to join because I'm not going to take along ladies whom don't post in here anymore or are no longer on BNB. Etc.

Hope that makes sense... And I hope to see you all there! :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nths-closed-parenting-group.html#post24905755


----------



## Torres

Happy - I'm going to ask about it today and let you know what they say. 

Leinz - I can't believe Zoela is already a week old. Time does flyyyy.

I'm waiting in admitting now. I'm nervous and I don't like being around so many sick people.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sure does...

Everything is going to be ok, Torres! Lots of thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Thanks so much Torres!! I hope you get to go in soon so you don't have to worry too much! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Everything is still okay! Cervix has shrunk a tiny bit, but nothing to freak out about. They also did a bio-physical profile u/s and everything looks good with baby. NST was great - barely any contractions! 
Still have to be on bed rest and continue with the progesterone. And I have to go back next Tuesday for the same things plus a growth scan. I go see my OB tomorrow and I want to see what they measure me at because what they measured me at today was the same my OB measured me at 2 weeks ago (30cm). The nurse said it may be because baby is so low, but my dr will know better tomorrow.
Happy - I told the nurse about the pains but she didn't really give me a definitive answer. She said that it can depend on how to baby is positioned and sometimes it can be kicks/punches, but to double check with my dr tomorrow. So hopefully I'll have a better answer tomorrow! 
Still no word from ICh eh?


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the appointment went well hun x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I'm glad you aren't going into labor. Its good that they are monitoring you and taking all precautions. Every day she stays in there is huge! Won't be long and she'll be in your arms. So exciting! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I have physio tomorrow and I am dreading it, anyone want to go for me? :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

No thanks! Is this your last physio visit? You can't have many more... Baby is almost here! :yipee:


----------



## Wiggler

I think this is the last one before baby comes, then once I have recovered from the birth I will have them more regularly and will be doing actual physio rather than just having my pelvis felt and chatting. I'm going to check out the equipment on labour ward after my appointment tomorrow to see what my pelvis can handle so that should be interesting and put my mind at ease a bit.

I'm not sure what I am dreading more about tomorrow, the pain I will be in after she has felt my pelvis, or hearing how tough the physio will be after! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I'm sorry you have to go through all that. How awful! Have you always had physio? It will be good to get an idea of how you want to labor. Did you have it when you labored your other babies?

I couldn't imagine that. I wanted to sit up the whole time during labor. As I had to be in bed. :( They wouldn't let me though. I had to lay down 10-15 minutes each hour during early labor and then during active I had to lay down. Lil Miss Zoela wasn't allowing her heart rate to be monitored while sitting up. They kept lowering the bed. So much for gravity.


----------



## Wiggler

I had one physio session when I was pregnant with Bethany, but it didn't help and TBH I had accepted that I would probably be spending the rest of my life living with pelvis pain as its never gone from being pregnant with Dylan. I had it with both my labours and laying down on the bed HURTS and makes my pelvis very very sore for weeks after. I am now determined to get as pain free as possible, I have never been able to run around with the kids, and even going for a walk with them would leave me in agony, I want to be a normal, active mummy.

I'm sorry they wouldn't let you labour how you wanted to :hugs: Aww cheeky little Zoela not liking the moniters, mine didn't either, with Dylan I had to press the moniters really hard against my tummy for them to pick him up as he hated them :haha: and Bethany was moving so much that as soon as they got a good reading they took them off :haha:


----------



## lch28

Jonathon was born on January 21 via c sectiob at 1036 pm weighing 7lb3oz. He is perfect and i am so in love. Pics on thursday when i am home


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!!! Congratulations! :happydance: :cloud9: Hope you are recovering well and enjoying lots of lovely snuggles with your little man! x x x


----------



## bec01

Congratulations lch, so happy for you and can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations :happydance: what lovely news :hugs: Welcome to the world little Jonathon :hi:


----------



## Torres

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awwww congratulations lch!!! :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

Ich - Massive congrats!!!!!!! Can't wait to see some pictures!!!! :cloud9:

Wiggler - Hope physio goes well tomorrow! :hugs:

Torres - Glad the appointment went well! It must be such a relief! :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations Ich!! Lovely name!!


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Ich!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## srrhc

Awwwwwwww welcome johnathan! So proud of you ich! Can't wait to see some pictures of your handsome guy!


----------



## nesSAH

*ICH*: Congratulations girl! Awww! Can't wait to see pics and read your birth story. :dance:

*Torres*: Dr. Suga is not new. I was given a list of the female ObGyns in the area two years ago when I was pregnant with DD. I used Dr. Brkovitch (female), but she wasn't around this year. Plus, I wanted a change 'cos she was a bit too "unattached" and confused me with another patient a few times.

I wanted Dr. Patel this year, but the way she treated me during my MC made me change my mind when we got pregnant again. Now, I am so happy I have Suga. She is so calm and patient. Will listen to all your complains with a smile and reassurance.

Never heard of Dr. Victory, but I'm sure he's a good one too!

*Wiggler*: Sorry hun that you have to go through physio :( Hope the pain is not too bad this next session.

*Madrid*: Hey lady!!! How are you doing? Any signs? Predictions on if baby will be early or late? :haha:

So, *Leinz*, you'd be proud of me... I did my shopping and got almost everything packed for the hospital. I got some really nice maternity night-gowns on sale. Apparently, with Valetine's coming up, all the maternity night-ware are all "sexy"- :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Congratulations! I can't wait until Thursday to see Jonathan... Eeeeek! Our LO's are 6 days apart! :yipee: :) Very nice weight! :thumbup:

Wiggler: Thats a long time to live in such agony. I hope its finally worked out and you get relief after baby girl is born. Laboring laying down is hard enough for a woman without such pain. :( I so hope they let you labor in a different position. I know right, Zoela just wouldn't cooperate either. So much like your Bethany. :haha:

NeeSAH: I got a kick out of the sexy Valentine lingere. :) I can't wait to dress both my girls in hearts and take pictures. Eeeeek! Just a bit over 4 weeks to go. I can't wait to know what this threads second yellow bean is. I believe that Krippy was the only other yellow bean and that turned blue. :)

AFM: Busy, Busy day. DH returned to work, wasn't to bad though.


----------



## happyface82

Midwife just text me! I don't have GTT this time!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm one step closer to having the birth I dream of at the birth centre!!


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news! :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

What great news Happyface, i'm happy for you :happydance:

I went to the midwife today, i've so far put on 5kg/11lbs, and baby's hb was perfect and he was wriggling about all over the place making it difficult for her to get the reading, then he kicked her doppler :haha: And she measured and he's very normal :wohoo:

She also made all of my remaining appt's till week 41!! If he's on time i've got 6 more appt's and if he's late i've got 7 :D Woo it's getting closer now i'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

Wiggler - how was physio? 

Longing - That's great news!! I'm jealous of your 5kg. I've put 10kg already. Can't stop eating :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Not all that great TBH, I found out I will probably never be pain free, although I will get to the point that I will be able to lead a normal life again :happydance: Also when she asked how the gym ball was going I mentioned that it made my tailbone sore and now I have learnt that because of an old injury there I have to avoid any pressure there when in labour so that cuts out loads of positions. Not brilliant as I don't have a huge choice of labouring positions to choose from to begin with :nope:

I have to carry on with my exercises and then start them up again 24 hours after birth, I will be back in physio 2-3 weeks after birth and will be seen every 1-2 weeks for at least 6-9 months.

Going up to try out the labouring equipment never happened, my MW probably forgot to arrange it :nope:


----------



## happyface82

I'm sorry it didn't go well. :hugs: I think as long as you can aim for a normal life even if its with a bit of pain is good enough. I mean I have chronic pain in my knee -injured myself when I was at dance college- and its tough but the way you describe things being at the moment it will be so much better! I hope this makes sense. 

I'm sorry your midwife forgot to make the arrangement. Any way it can be arranged at anoyher day?


----------



## Wiggler

It'll be nice to be able to do normal stuff, like going for walks and days out, we haven't been able to do much of that as a family because my pelvis has been crap for so long. I really look forward to the day that the kids start asking me to take them out instead of daddy :haha:

Can't rearrange it unfortunately, OH can't get anymore time off and I can't take the kids. I'm sure I will figure something out :)

Not long til baby is here and the labour worries are out of the way and I can focus on physio and being the fun, active mummy I have always wanted to be :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

That's the spirit! :winkwink:


----------



## Torres

Great news Happy!!! 

Wiggler - I think you have a great way of looking at the situation. Being able to be active with your children will be fantastic, and hopefully your pain will be minimal.


----------



## seaweed eater

Great news Happyface! :yipee:

Wiggler, I'm sorry it wasn't better :hugs: but I bet after you give birth and work on the physio things will be much, much better than they are now.


----------



## Leinzlove

S: Happy 4 months to Munchkin! Say what? You are so close to the 6 month BF milestone your Mom says won't happen. I'm so proud of you. :wohoo:

Happy: Yay for No Gtt! :) 

Longing: It's not going to be long for you now. :) Eeeeeek! You are on the way down. Thats not many appt.'s to go. And I hope Mr. Cherry doesn't keep you waiting until 41 weeks.

Wigger: I hate hearing that! But, I'm happy to hear you will atleast be able to do more than now. :hugs: Don't worry about labor to much. Everything will be ok. 

AFM: Busy here! On :cloud9:! Leinzlove's Parenting friends thread is QUIET???


----------



## Madrid98

Nessah I was thinking she'll come early as I've been much more active but since starting maternity I've been most if the time at home so I think things had slow down a bit. I was offered a sweep at 38 weeks but I declined as I want things to happen when are meant to be happening. 
Either way the 25th of February will be my last day pregnant as they are inducing me at 41 weeks. 

Wiggler I'm sorry to hear the appt didn't go fully as you expe ted but your physio plan if action sounds very good. I hope you'll get to be the a give mum you want. 

Congrats happy on your results!!

Well done mummy leinz in coping without your husband around!!


----------



## Torres

Just back from the OB. Everything (weight, uterus measurement, BP, urine) is great. He's still concerned about possible pre-term labour, but he's happy with how I've been holding up, and he thinks i have a real chance of making it to term. If not he said baby is past the real danger zone, so even if I were to have the baby tomorrow, everything would be alright in the end. I do have to stay on bed rest and progesterone until 36 weeks though - as he ideally wants me to make it till then. 
So I see him again in two weeks. I do have my weekly cervical u/s and Nst at the hospital next week, and he's including a growth scan this time.

ICh - hope you're home today! Can't wait for an update and pics!


----------



## sevilla24

Leinz - there is a parenting thread now?? Did you create one and I missed it?? :)


----------



## sevilla24

nevermind, scrolled back and found it!!


----------



## happyface82

Glad to hear all went well Torres! I'm sure you'll get much more further along!! 

I had the group physio appointment today. It was really useful!! Got some good tips on pain relief, and lots of exercises to do. I also tried a support belt on and it felt like magic so will be buying one of those. Physio also recommended acupuncture and apparently we are entitled 5 free sessions at our hospital so will be calling to book an appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the physio went well! :happydance: Can't believe you have to buy your own belt though, they can't give them away fast enough over here :rofl:


----------



## happyface82

Wiggler said:


> Glad the physio went well! :happydance: Can't believe you have to buy your own belt though, they can't give them away fast enough over here :rofl:

Really? They gave us a tubigrip. Have you tried it at all? She said belts we have to buy. It costs £20. And they will offer crutches if we need them. To be honest I was surprised they offer 5 sessions of acupuncture. Cause that would have cost a whole lot more! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I was given tubigrip yesterday, she said it probably won't give me any relief before the birth, but it should help a lot afterwards. She also said they normally say not to, but for me to try it at night as my pelvis keeps me awake a lot (between my pelvis and kids I never sleep :dohh:) So I tried it last night, it was fab when I laid down, it still hurt but I fell asleep quickly which was a nice change. I woke in agony. So not trying that again :nope:

I hope the acupuncture helps, that sounds fab, they don't offer anything like that down here.


----------



## happyface82

How complicated!! Nights are pretty bad here as well. I fall asleep easily but then wake up in the middle of the night and I'm unable to go back to sleep because of the pain. Would also love to try swimming but its hard to find the time! :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

It's all so worth it for our babies though :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

I did get both: tubigrip & 2 weeks later the belt. All free from the physio. She also gave me those things you put in your hands to help with carpal tunnel at night as my hands were numb and painful to the extend the pain could wake me up.


----------



## happyface82

Did they help you Madrid? I felt an instant relief when I tried the belt so I'm really happy to buy it! 

Also, does/did any of you get any numbness around the groin area when sitting? I get it quite a lot lately, its so weird. I forgot to ask the physio :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

No numbness here, just lots of pain. Deffo bring it up when you see your physio next x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I think the parenting thread will be fun. :) Once we get it going. :)

Sorry ladies you all are in pain. Hope you find relief soon. :hugs:

Torres: I'm so happy its looking like you'll make term. :wohoo:

Madrid: I sure hope Jedi doesn't keep you waiting until 41 weeks. :)

Ich: I hope you came home today. How is Jonathan doing? I hope FOB isn't making it more emotional. :hugs:

I'm so excited about how far you all are in here... Eeeeek! We are going to have more babies sooooooon!

AFM: Not much to say... But noone in here is starting here. *Be Aware: What are The First Signs of Pregnancy*? Doesn't that make you cringe. :haha:


----------



## happyface82

Wiggler said:


> No numbness here, just lots of pain. Deffo bring it up when you see your physio next x x x

We were told to not book individual appointments unless we really can't get on with our lives. :shrug: We'll see how it goes. Took K to bed with me as she was unwell and was in agony. Couldn't get comfortable. Zzzzzzzz :coffee:


----------



## Madrid98

happyface82 said:


> Did they help you Madrid? I felt an instant relief when I tried the belt so I'm really happy to buy it!
> 
> Also, does/did any of you get any numbness around the groin area when sitting? I get it quite a lot lately, its so weird. I forgot to ask the physio :dohh:

The tubigrip didn't help because I couldn't stand the pressure on my huge bump. That's shy she gave the belt on the following appointment. I did like the belt straight away & I've used it when I know I'll be walking for longer & my pain has nearly disappeared. My pelvic bone had moved but after the appts with the physio, massages and belt, it seems to be back where it should be. 
I've never had numbness there. It's only in my hands.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so proud. 

https://www.samaritanhospital.org/nursery/zoela-dawn


----------



## happyface82

Leinzlove said:


> I'm so proud.
> 
> https://www.samaritanhospital.org/nursery/zoela-dawn

Awwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## srrhc

Aww leinz that is amazing! She is already a little model! :)


----------



## Madrid98

That's lovely leinz!!


----------



## Torres

Adorable Leinz!

I've been having a couple of down days the past week. I'm just getting tired of being on bed rest and am ready for this pregnancy to be over. My friend just posted this on facebook and gave me the laugh about pregnancy that I needed. Hopefully if any of you are at the "when the heck is this going to end" stage, this will lift your spirits also, or at least give you a good chuckle!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=383738128389048


----------



## lch28

hi ladies. sorry i never posted pics Thursday! haven't been able to get on till now. here is baby Jonathan!! 

Born January 21 at 10:36 pm weighing 7lb3oz!
 



Attached Files:







20130123_194902.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









20130125_160939.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

Aww congratulations, he is so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations lch! He is beautiful <3 I LOVE your avatar.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Jonathan's daddy took that picture when we were in the OR while they were still stitching me up and i finally got to see him!


----------



## Torres

Congrats Ich! He is gorgeous!


----------



## lch28

thank you!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

How beautiful, congratulations lch :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Awwww sooo gorgeous! Hi Jonathan! :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

Awww Ich he is just adorable!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## srrhc

Ich he is gorgeous! Congrats! Found out today I am also having a boy :).


----------



## seaweed eater

YAYYYYYYY congrats Srrhc!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww congrats on team blue! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

Srrhc - Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Had my growth and doppler scan this morning and everything looked great!! Baby G is still a bit over 50th percentile and the doppler showed no signs for us to worry about! He is breech but I guess its still early! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the scan went well :happydance: x x x


----------



## happyface82

Question: How many braxton hicks is it normal to have? I've had plenty of them tonight. Not very strong but they are there. :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Are they going away when you do stuff/have a cold drink? I have had them from 16 weeks and they are always really bad when I get stressed and nothing stops them til I calm myself down x x x


----------



## happyface82

Hmmm to be honest I haven't really moved much in the past hour only to go to the loo. But I always get them when I'm relaxing... not while doing stuff. Anyway, I'm not really worried, just curious. Will also ask the consultant on Monday and see what he thinks! :thumbup: My only slight worry this pregnancy now that all else is clear is preterm labour.. Just hope that last time it was caused because of the IUGR and so it own't happen again! :flower:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies :cloud9:

srrhc thats amazing news. congrats!!

happyface my ob always said more then 5 in one hour to call


----------



## srrhc

Thanks ladies. Sorry I don't much about BH :(


----------



## lch28

i know this is off topic but i feel horrible and need some advice if anyone has any. Jonathan is struggling to breast feed. He rarely latches correctly and doesnt take my whole nipple. My milk still didnt come in (5 days later - normal??) and he gets so tired/angry/frustrated trying to get enough milk out. He lost a good amount of weight in the hospital and i felt he was starving so i have started giving him formula as well. i feel so guilty about it. now that he has had the bottle hes even harder to breast feed. feel like i gave up too easily and like a bad mommy =[


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Lch, you are absolutely not a bad mommy! BF difficulties happen, and you are concerned about his weight loss and whether he is thriving, which makes you a good mommy.

5 days would be on the longer side for your milk not to have come in, but not unheard of. However, like you, I am concerned that it means he is not feeding properly.

Do you have any access to a lactation consultant, or a LLL group or other breastfeeding support group? Your pediatrician's office might have a LC you can meet with. I would strongly recommend seeing a professional SOON for help with his latch, because the first few weeks of BF are important for building up your supply.

Weight loss is pretty normal (depending on how much it was, I think they say up to 10% is ok?) and acting fussy and frustrated is normal too. But if you are concerned, you could really benefit from speaking to an expert in person.

Also if you can find any time to pump, that might help bring your milk in faster, which will give him more of a reward for trying to BF and thus encourage him to keep at it. And it will keep up your supply in the meantime while he figures it out.

Hang in there hon, you will both be ok :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. i pump every day, i can only get 1 ounce out of both breasts together :cry: everyday they feel heavier and leak more colostrum but its just so frustrating that it wont come in. is there a big cost for meeting with a consultant? his first doctor appt is tuesday, ill see if they have any one that can help me there..


----------



## CherylC3

Hey sorry I've not been on tht much.

Congrats Ich he's gorgeous...xx

Srrhc congrats on team blue....xx

Hope everyone's doing well.xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: Beautiful, Beautiful Baby boy! My milk came in day 4, but it was leaking massive Day 7, which I found strange. I had only pumped like mad for the first 3 days after letting Zoela nibble and supplement formula in full amounts. 

Srrhc: Sooooo happy! Will update this thread when I can.

Happyface: So lovely to hear about your wonderful scan. :)

Cheryl: So happy to see you! April is coming, not long now. :) 

AFM: Busy, tired... Recieving visitors for the first time tomorrow and its going to be a long busy day. You can't keep them away forever... When there is a new baby they want to meet.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove everyone will be dying to get a wee cuddle from zoela. Xx

I'm on countdown 8 wks till I finish work and 11 till my due date :)
Need to start getting stuff for my hospital bag.xx


----------



## Wiggler

Have a lovely day tomorrow, take it easy, you have just popped a baby out, everyone will be fine if you don't play host :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

If it's opaque, it is milk! You will notice it getting less yellow every day, and there will be more of it. Probably in 2 days or so you will start feeling engorged. This is good!

No, it should not be expensive to meet with a LC. I spoke to one at my pediatrician's office at no charge. And there's a lactation support group I've gone to with a $15 drop-in fee.

:hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Ich I am sorry you are having a hard time but these ladies are right you are being a great mommy!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on your rainbow ich he's gorgeous x

leinz I hope you are enjoying every minute with your gorgeous daughter x

Nesting like crazy this end over a scare I nearly went in to labour on monday made me realise I need to get organised x 

Can't wait to see more babies born in the next few weeks x


----------



## srrhc

Real soon for you mrskg!


----------



## lch28

omg!! lol, two places ive called, one said a consult was 185 dollars. thats insane. the Le Leche League does them for free.. ill be looking into that. Jonathan fed very well today from my breasts though. Didnt even need formula. Then of course the next feed he wanted nothing to do with them!


----------



## srrhc

Awww he is making progress Ich! That is a great thing. I love his little ticker :) A week old already! Wow!


----------



## sevilla24

lch - give it time!! I don't know anyone who had it super easy breast feeding right from day one... even #2 I had cracked nipples etc at the beginning. But I promise it gets easier :) Le Leche League is amazing and you can get lots of support there. But, as far as I know, your body will produce whatever your baby needs... so no need to worry.

Are you joining us over in the parenting group Leinz created??? Hope so :)


----------



## lch28

yes where is it lol??

thanks srrhc! 

still having difficulties =[ he gets so mad and upset when i try to bf and then i feel awful. like im making him work to eat or something ugh . i feel like im close to giving up and i dont want too


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congrats on team :blue: srrhc, welcome to the boy club :happydance:

Sorry you're not feeling that breastfeeding is going well lch, but sounds like you're doing a great job, just stick at it, i'm sure your milk will come in in full force soon enough and he'll be enjoying it before you know it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Get yourself to that LLL group, hon! Really, newborns can seem upset all the time even when things are going perfectly well. It sounds like you are so close, maybe you need just a couple tips or even just a confidence boost! They will understand that it is time sensitive and you need help right away. There is absolutely nothing wrong with giving up, but if it's not what you want, it would be a shame!


----------



## MightyMom

Keep up the good work Ich! I know it can be hard, but sometimes it's just one or two little things that can be fixed and poof! He's BFing. One thing you may consider is not supplementing with formula. Babies tend to overfeed with formula then don't have room to BF because they are still trying to digest the formula. It may also be upsetting his tummy and causing him to get cranky at the next meal which makes it seem like it's the BFing but it really isn't. I'm sure your "milk" is in just fine, remember that colostrum is very important and IS breastmilk! Babies bellies are only the size of a small marble when they are born and the size of a half dollar at a week old. He doesn't need that much milk yet. Don't be worried if you're only getting 1 oz per breast per pump. That's about right for how old he is and what he needs. Sounds like you are more on target than you realize.
The breastfeeding videos from The Pump Station have some great advice on latching and BFing, maybe they can help:
https://www.pumpstation.com/pumpstation/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=3225


----------



## Leinzlove

If anyone wants to follow Chloe's story or read about our experience. Or just "like" the page so it gains support. Please do so... I love that its helped other Mothers who've had children with Pierre Robin Sequence. It's rare... 1-800,000.

https://www.facebook.com/PierreRobinAngel


----------



## sevilla24

lch28 said:


> yes where is it lol??
> 
> thanks srrhc!
> 
> still having difficulties =[ he gets so mad and upset when i try to bf and then i feel awful. like im making him work to eat or something ugh . i feel like im close to giving up and i dont want too

Leinz - Can you give lch the link to the parenting group?? :flower:


----------



## happyface82

Ich - I'm sorry you are struggling with bf. Unfortunately I don't know much about it! Hope you manage to get some helpful advice! :hugs:

Saw the consultant on Monday. They will be offering me 2 more growth scans just due to my history even though things seem to be going great this time. I'm not going to complain! So got one on 21st of Feb (I'll be 32 weeks) and then one on 22th March (I will be 36 weeks). 

And I'm seeing my midwife on Monday as the doc forgot to take bloods! :dohh:


----------



## nesSAH

*Twokiddos, Wiggler, Madrid, MrsKg*:

How are you ladies doing? One of you is so next :D

*Ich*: Hope things are improving, you boy is adorable :)

AFM: I'm hanging in there, no signs but lots of BH contractions. My toddler has got the flu so this week has been so crazy. Not getting any sleep and feeling like I might be getting the flu as well :(


----------



## nesSAH

By the way, what are you ladies packing for hospital snacks? Just started thinking about this after reading up on some other thread.

I'm gonna stock up on 
- Naked mango juice (the only juice I can tolerate with my unbearable MS), 
- Nature Valley Yogurt granola bars (vanilla)
- Flipz Choco covered Pretzels

When I had DD, things went by so fast that I didn't get to eat any of my snacks :(


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh my, everyone is so close!! Come on February babies!

Parenting thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-beyond-our-bumps-closed-parenting-group.html


----------



## Wiggler

38 weeks today! :happydance: I don't want her to come til her due date though :haha:

I am taking some juice cartons, dried apricots, cereal bars and some choccy :haha: I probably won't touch any of it, but just in case I am in labour for ages and ages.


----------



## Madrid98

I never thought about snacks. I better come with a list then!!! Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## happyface82

Snacks? Didn't have anything with me last time and didn't even think about that. Everything happened so quickly and I didn't feel hungry at all.. but you are right if things don't go as fast I might need something.. hmmm something to think about.. I also need to make a list for my hospital bag.. Last time I gave birth in Greece and they provide everything for the baby and mum sos didn't need much! This time I need to be a bit more organised! What are you all packing?


----------



## Wiggler

For me:

2 pairs of socks
5 pairs of cheapo knickers
going home clothes
PJs
old shirt for giving birth in (OH made me swap out the Ralph Lauren one )
maternity pads
breast pads
dressing gown
towel
toiletries
hairbrush
pregnancy notes
snacks

For baby:

Carseat
nappies
wool pads
nappy sacks
scratch mitts
3 vests
3 babygrows
blanket
hat
jacket
cardi

I packed it yesterday, only planning for a quick in and out, if I need more I can just send OH back to get some more bits :)


----------



## happyface82

Thanks Wiggler, thats helpful!! :thumbup: I also plan to be in and out very quick especially if I get to go to the birth centre! :thumbup: Last time I was admitted 2 days before I gave birth due to complications (unexpected) and OH wouldn't go get my stuff from home as he was afraid I might just pop K out while he is gone even though I was not in labour yet! :dohh: Thanks god we were in Greece and my mum brought me the things we needed!! I'm looking forward to thing being a bit more normal this time and me arriving while in active labour with all the baby stuff all excited! :happydance:

And I need to sort out what I'm wearing for labour as well. I like the idea of a big shirt... or maybe a nighty.. we'll see... or a long t-shirt.. hmmmm


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed there are no complications this time and you can be in and out quickly :)

I wore a nighty with Bethany and a hospital gown with Dylan, I picked an old shirt this time because I can open it easily for skin to skin and breastfeeding :cloud9: 

I decided I am using the birth centre this time. I had the other 2 on labour ward, but the birth centre is so much nicer.


----------



## happyface82

Didn't think of wearing smt to make my life easier for after the birth!! One more thing we don't really get to do in Greece... skin to skin and bf straight away. Oh I'm so happy I'm giving birth her now! :thumbup:

I think the birth centre sounds like a great idea. We don't do tours here at my hospital but the birth centre is supposed to be amazing and anything that will minimise the chances of me getting pain relief is a good thing! I also like that they are a lot more relaxing... more like being at home kind of feeling....


----------



## Madrid98

So far I've bought all the things I may need with the exception of the dressing gown. I was trying to get one that is long but not too thick as I don't want to be boiling in the hospital if I need to stay any longer than necessary. Yesterday I tried in Primark because I don't want to spend a lot on something I won't be using afterwards at all (I don't like dressing gowns) but no luck.


----------



## Torres

Nessah - I assume you're delivering at Met, right? Did they let you have snacks with your first? I was not allowed anything, except ice chips, and they even took those away because I vomited. :( Or are you thinking about snacks for after delivery?


----------



## Torres

Here is my hospital list:


Hospital Bag 

-	Pads
-	Light and heavy socks
-	Slippers
-	Lots of underwear
-	Nursing bra
- Robe
-	Breast/nursing pads
-	Nipple cream
-	Nursing pillow
-	Shampoo 
-	Conditioner
-	Body wash
-	Lotion
-	Toothbrush/paste
-	Make up
-	2 pairs Pj&#8217;s
-	2 comfy outfits
-	Chargers
-	Camera (video/still)
-	Plastic bag for dirty clothes
-	Lip balm
-	Laptop/ charger
-	Magazines
-	Cash/change
-	Change of clothes Ivan (few pairs of underwear/socks)
-	Pj&#8217;s for Ivan
-	Toiletries for Ivan
-	Phone Card
-	Ivan&#8217;s glasses
-	Flip flops for shower
-	Deodorant 
-	Few bottles of water


-	Diapers
-	Wipes
-	Onesies
-	Sleepers
-	Swaddle Blankets
-	Soothers
-	Hat
-	Mits
-	Car Seat (blankets for car seat)
-	Socks
-	Going home outfit


----------



## Longing2bAMum

wow, you ladies are getting close, how exciting :happydance: I wonder what i'll give birth in, they don't have cheap shops here, maybe I should send my mum to primark again for an oversize top before she comes to visit next month!! Or maybe i'll just do it naked, Swedish style :haha:


----------



## nesSAH

Torres said:


> Nessah - I assume you're delivering at Met, right? Did they let you have snacks with your first? I was not allowed anything, except ice chips, and they even took those away because I vomited. :( Or are you thinking about snacks for after delivery?

Yeah, the did not let me eat with my first delivery. As soon as I got admitted and labor was progressing, I got hungry and DH started to grab some munchies for me... then walks in the nurse, yelling at me to stop! :cry:

They didn't even offer me ice chips :(
After delivery tho' I had some warm food from home so I was good.


----------



## seaweed eater

I ate some plain goldfish crackers during labor. You should be able to eat as long as you don't have any medication.

If they'll only let you have ice chips, you can bring popsicles! Apparently those count as ice chips.

I ate all of my other snacks afterward in recovery though! I had energy bars, chocolate, and some other kinds of crackers.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: It's February! FEBRUARY! Lots of babies arriving! :) I'm so excited! I couldn't have snacks. They didn't allow me to eat. But, maybe because I was started on an IV right away for Group B Strep. I had it with both pregnancies.

Directly after delivery I was allowed an entire meal. 

Active labor with DD #1: Major haves for labor (Chapstick & Ice chips.)
Active labor with DD #2: Nothing, so much pain... didn't feel anything but.

NeeSAH: I can't wait to know what your team green is!! The suspense is getting me!


----------



## happyface82

I never even thought about having snacks with me for after labour!! :dohh: Last time I got offered some toast and tea once I was back in my room and that was heaven at the time.. Then I don't think I ate again till dinner time. I don't remember really feeling hungry or wanting to eat. But I have a feeling that it might have been cause things were a bit too much last time for me. With K not being able to stay with me due to her being early, with constant visitors (Greek way!!) who were waiting outside to see me when I was trying to unsuccessfully bf and K was screaming.. So maybe if things are smooth this time I will have tie to think about food. So one more thing to add to my list!! :winkwink:

For the ones in the UK, do hospitals here offer you anything or do you need to bring your own food from home?

Oh! And bump pics 29 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







20130201_103059_zps721b1915.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









20130201_103108_zps2e3ecdca.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

I was offered tea and toast after having the kids, and you get meals on the ward I think.


----------



## srrhc

Happyface your bump is adorable!


----------



## Leinzlove

Happyface: Bump is more gorgeous by day! :)

The one professional newborn picture my MIL bought. It ended up being $30 for 2 (5x7)... Awful price! 

The IV line is of sugar fluid as she had issues regulating her blood sugars after birth. (Just took a bit longer.) 

I do love that this has her cord clip and bands. She wasn't even 24 hours old.
 



Attached Files:







644246_408143869273119_912180831_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## happyface82

Love love love this picture. Just adorable!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Torres

Love your bump pic happy! You look fantastic! 

$30 for 2 5x7's?!? Photographers sure know how to take advantage eh?! After dd was born, hubby and I spent a little over $600 on a professional photographers pics. The pictures are adorable, but we definitely got pulled in. 
I think I lost a piece of my plug a few hours ago. Nothing since so I'm not panicking. I've heard you can lose pieces weeks before delivery and it will regenerate. 

I think it's time for updates on everyone, don't you?! 
Come on ladies - update!


----------



## nesSAH

*Happyface*: Looking great!!!

*Leinz*: Zoela is a model... very cute pic!
I cannot wait either!! Hehehe, so glad I made it this far being :yellow: for the second time-hehehe!

Lol, no updates on my end; nursing my sick toddler and wobbling around like a very pregnant lady. Hoping this baby is 2/3 weeks early like my DD :D


----------



## happyface82

Torres - I think Leinz also lost pieces of her plug earlier but nothing ever happened so you are right not to panic! 

I'm well. Just feeling really lightheaded in the past 10 days. Will be bringing it up on Monday when I see the midwife. Not sure if its just normal pregnancy stuff or if I'm slightly anaemic? 

Other than that I'm battling a cold and trying to get organised.. I don't know why but suddenly it feels like I'm really close. Maybe its because Feb is going to be sooo busy so I know it will go by so quickly! :shrug:


----------



## lch28

oh, those professional photographers know just how to get you. My mom paid 165$ at the hospital!! lol. they are very cute though. it came with a 10x13 picture of our choice (one of me Jonathan and his Daddy) , a DVD movie thing with music which makes me bawl my eyes out everytime, and a cd with all his pictures so i can order prints. totally expensive! i will get around to posting those :flower: 

they didnt let me eat during labor. Only ice chips. i threw up at least 10 times. the worst part was right on the OR table when they gave me more medicine i threw up! i could only turn my face into the little throw up bin, and the nice anesthesiologist whiped my face for me. i kept telling them the only reason im throwing up is because i havent eaten in 22 hours. no one listened. then - morning after Jonathan was born, they brought me breakfast. they said since ive been throwing up i couldnt have solids. im literally sitting there, starving to death, and they bring me friggen jello and chicken broth. i took 3 bites of jellow and threw up. i demanded solid food, ate it and was fine :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Yeah, your body is definitley preparing but rest easy hun... Just weeks to go now. I'm sorry this has been so scary for you. :hugs:

AFM: The announcements I ordered came today. But, I'm still waiting on prints to mail them. It's so exciting. So, Zoela didn't get the professional photos that DD did. But, I didn't want to spend $100+ as we are getting a family shoot done this spring in the park. So the weather plays a part and also that I'm still looking a bit pregnant. :haha:

Here are the announcements. They are 5x7. These aren't the best pictures of them as they won't let you save them to your PC. So, they were just taken with my phone.

Spoiler
Front
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0006_zps8de8b1fd.jpg
Tag on Front
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0009_zps8cd73f53.jpg
Back
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0011_zpsaa6ac8c9.jpg

Here are the prints. The pink collage is printed for everyone. And the newborn poses are for close family and friends. I ended up printing them all for 9c each and just going 4x6's.

Spoiler
Had to have her awake pic... Looks just like I did as a baby. :)
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/2013-01-23_zps6bae35c5.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1914_zpse81ffbd6.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1911_zps562d0f55.jpg


----------



## sevilla24

Ugh, the food thing during labor. My midwife said "well, you aren't supposed to eat, because if you get an epidural blah blah blah... BUT some women come in here in labor and deliver an hour later, and did we know if they ate or not? NO!" So, when she left the room I totally ate and she pretended she didn't know. And I had an epidural... and there was never an issue. 

I think it's like most things with pregnancy/labor - every one reacts differently. So doctors air on the side of caution. But I was having my second baby and I knew my body... so, I say DO WHAT YOU WANT!!!


----------



## lch28

i always thought it was in case u need a c section lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Happyface: I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela's Birth Story *Link*


----------



## Bumpblues82

oh wow congrats to all yu who have had ur babies since i havnt been around and i see there are lots more on the way soon too :)
hope you are all doing well!!
xxx


----------



## happyface82

Hi is everyone doing? :flower:

Saw my midwife on Monday. She took some bloods. All looks fine. And she said that as long as I don't deliver early I'm ok to go to the birth centre! :happydance: Made it seem so real!! Only 10 weeks to go! Wow!


----------



## Wiggler

It'll fly by. Glad the appointment went well :happydance:

Everything is good here, no baby signs yet. Finally at the point where I just want her out now.


----------



## happyface82

Well she can't stay in there for too long now!! Eeeeek so close!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Now that I am finally ready for her to come I will go 2 weeks overdue, I can already see it :haha:


----------



## happyface82

:haha: did you go overdue last time?


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan was 5 days over and Bethany was 4 days early. This one seems nice and snug so I don't think she will be coming any time soon :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Thought I'd gave missed some babies glad to see I haven't x not been on much things hectic this end x can't wait to see who's next :happydance:

Leinz loving all your pics x


----------



## Mrskg

Omg looked at front page I'm in joint 3rd with Madrid :wacko:


----------



## happyface82

I say she will be 2 days early! :winkwink:

Mrskg - you are so close too! Now it feels like I've got ages to go! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

It'll fly by hun :happydance: 

So many new babies soon, very exciting!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy face its seems to have flown in now although feels like its dragged at same time...crazy x


----------



## srrhc

You ladies are moving along so fast! I don't always post but I still follow and keep up with how y'all are doing! 

Do you ladies remember when you first started feeling movement? Some days my little guy moves like crazy and some days he only moves a little. Is this normal at my stage? Is it later on when you have constant movement everyday? Sorry I know most of you are way past this stage but everyone in here is so nice. I feel comfortable posting this here.


----------



## lch28

srrhc thats totally normal. im actually surprised you feel movment now, thats amazing.. my first pregnancy i didnt feel it till 20 weeks! But honestly, at 18 weeks i went like an entire week without feeling anything. He was of course fine. They are still so little that any change of position can change how you feel things. Like he could be kickign towards your back which you wont feel. I know its so hard, but try not to worry too much about movements until 28 weeks. I never felt anything regular till then :thumbup:


----------



## srrhc

Thank you ich. Yes I am amazed and feel blessed that I can feel movements already :). Defiantly not taking it for granted. I feel him a lot when I lay down for bed but i also feel him during the day when I have a little down time. 

How is your little man doing?


----------



## seaweed eater

It is totally normal not to feel baby every day at that point. For me I think it was somewhere around 22 weeks that I started really consistently feeling him every day, but he was very active and I felt him really early in the first place (before 14 weeks). It's either 24 or 28 weeks that you're supposed to start actually doing kick counts, so before that I wouldn't worry. Although I think it is always ok to go get checked out if you are worried. It's not a big deal for them and it gives you peace of mind!


----------



## Leinzlove

It's definitley hard not to stop in here everyday. :) Can't wait to see all your baby's arrive... Eeeek! I sure hope noone is going to go overdue. :hugs:

Srrhc: I agree with the others. I always had active and not so active days all the way to the end.

Happy: Your day will be here soon.

It's amazing how much faster time flys when you aren't pg though! Zoela is 3 weeks old.


----------



## seaweed eater

I can't believe she is 3 weeks old!!! Those first few weeks go SO fast! :shock:


----------



## Madrid98

I can't believe your is 4 months seaweed!!! :haha: so unreal!!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

srrhc, I felt mine really strong from about 19 weeks, and had been able to feel him on and off with tiny movements for a few weeks before that, i'm only just now beginning to have constant movement, I think it's 26 weeks that you should be doing kick counts, I counted the other day not including through the night of course and I was well over the 10 that they say is normal, if i'm having a busy day, I feel him less, and if i'm having a lazy day I feel him more, probably because i'm more focused on him on those days though :D

Everyone is so close now, i'm so excited everyday when I pop in here, it's like i'm waiting on a nice present every time I look to see if another baby has arrived yet :D


----------



## Torres

Nightmare alert! I just got off the phone with my in laws from Barcelona. They just surprised me with the "great" news that they are going to try and be here for the birth of the baby. I seriously feel like either freaking out or bawling my eyes out. This cannot happen. 
Don't get me wrong - I love them. I really do. They are fantastic people with hearts of gold BUT they are very in your face people and they speak no English, so they are 100% dependent on us when they come. Oh my, I need a few minutes to let this sink in.


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: You need to tell them how you feel. Like you won't be up for visitors or something. Just explain nicely, they should understand.

My freaking out alert was "Can I be in the delivery room?" Asked one hour before induction by my SIL. I was befounded.

I ended up saying "DH and I wouldn't feel comfortable with that."


----------



## Wiggler

Eek Torres :hugs: Can you get your OH to have a word with them?


----------



## seaweed eater

Torres, I agree that your OH needs to talk to them. Also, in terms of having them in the delivery room...I would try to arrange it so that they won't know when you are going to the hospital, and then tell the nurses that you don't want any other visitors so not to show anyone else to your room. Helped keep out an unwanted visitor in our case. That might seem cold to them if it's more of a norm for lots of people to show up in their culture, but it's YOUR birth and they are visiting YOUR culture, so it's your prerogative to have things the way you want!

I understand that it might be about more than having them there at the actual birth...I think your OH should talk to them about that. My ILs came to visit from abroad too. I really did not want them here at the very beginning, and DH just told them straightforwardly that a month or two afterward would be a much better time for us. So they came 6 weeks postpartum and that worked out perfectly.

The sometimes positive thing about family from abroad is that sometimes people are more willing to respect cultural differences than they are personal feelings...DH has always been willing to tell his parents, "That's not how things are done in the US," which I appreciate a lot (it's true, and it doesn't hurt their feelings because it's not personal).


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I also know your pain Torres, it's hard when you live so far away from family, I guess i'm lucky that it's flights within Europe as it doesn't cost too much money, so despite my mum wanting to come and move in with us as soon as the baby comes, we have agreed for them to book their flights as we go into labour and to visit for just a couple of days at first and then to come back in a month and stay for a little longer, once my DH has gone back to work and i'll be alone with the baby, then they can help more and it'll be better appreciated from me. We're walking on eggshells with eachother though because I have to try my hardest not to upset her as it's her first grandchild and she doesn't want to miss anything, and she's trying her hardest not to be too over bearing with her actions, grandparents and babies seems to be a hot topic for a lot of people in pregnancy!


----------



## Leinzlove

TWOKIDDOS is pushing that baby out right now! :wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh yay!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

That means it's me next!!! No line pushers please :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Yay for twokiddos. So exciting!


----------



## lch28

yay! thats so exciting!

Jonathan is wonderful :cloud9: he had his second pediatrician appt yesterday , he is back at his birth weight + 6 oz! he gained 9 oz in 8 days . they said that that was great - is that too much though? lol, just wondering! also, they said he doesnt need to come back till he is 2 months old . is that the norm?

and he has an ultrasound in 2 weeks for his kidneys :cry: hope everythings alright

but he is a complete joy and were just so happy with him. he looks more like his daddy everyday! his eyes are slowly changing from blue to hazel ish.


----------



## lch28

torres i hope DH is able to talk to them hun


----------



## seaweed eater

9 oz in 8 days is right on target! It is definitely not too much. Munchkin was gaining a pound a week for a while at first and nobody complained. :) But anyway, if he is breastfed, I don't think they ever really worry that it is too much.

Why the kidney ultrasound? I hope everything is all right too! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

he is formula fed hun. bfing didnt work =\ even after paying a consultant and everything. im just now coming to terms with it. 

at my ultrasounds they said he had pylectesis - enlarged kidneys


----------



## Leinzlove

Update on Twokiddos: She had her baby yesterday evening. Quinn Parker weighing 8lbs 10 oz and 18 inches. So #9 born to this thread... :)

AFM: I don't think I'll be able to be on BNB much in the coming days. I will stop in as we are about to experience a baby boom in here. And I want to know. Please update this thread. I'm just so busy getting us moved. We are down to the basics but both places have lots of cleaning to do... And that between 2 under 2 is something. 

Ich: I agree with Seaweed 9oz in 8 days sounds great! Babies grow fast. Like all things there is a larger varience in normal. And it also depends on how much baby weighed at birth. I'm sure Zoela is putting it on backtime. At two days old she was back to just an oz under her birthweight. After having Chloe whom was under 8lbs until she was 3 months old. I learned that babies are suposed to look like gerber babys. They get chunky and then when the exploring hits they lose it.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats twokiddos!!!

I'm In hospital too being observed because baby Z doesn't like to stay only head down so I'll be here at least until Tuesday. First night and not getting much sleep at all. I'm surrounded by mothers with their newborns & I've got a terrible cold. Lovely!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Will be thinking of you, Leinz, but totally understandable that you won't be on as much! You have your hands VERY full! :hugs: :hugs: Hope it all goes well. I can't wait to hear that you are moved in and loving your new home.

Congrats Twokiddos! :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

Jonathan is eating around 26 oz a day . Is that too much for him at this point? He keeps it all down, he doesnt spit it up. He takes 3 oz every 2-3 hours. if i give him 2 he is hysterical!


----------



## Leinzlove

Feed that baby, Ich! As long as he's not spitting it all up. Don't worry feed him! 

Madrid: I'm sorry to hear that. I hope Z turns head down and you get relief for your cold. :hugs:

Thanks S! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats twokiddos!! :happydance:

lch - Sounds fine hun, if it's staying down and he is happy and content then don't worry. I think it's pretty hard to overfeed a baby, they either turn away from it or it comes back up

5 days left for me and I am so looking forward to having her here now, come on baby!!! :haha:

How is everyone?


----------



## lch28

Thanks ladies !

Congrats twokiddos !!!

Wiggler are u getting induced ?"


----------



## Wiggler

Nooo, 5 days til my due date :haha: Got a sweep booked for next Friday if I want it, but not sure yet.


----------



## happyface82

Twokiddos - congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wiggler - Soooooo exciting!!!! 

Leinz - you go move houses and we'll be here when you have more time again! :winkwink:


----------



## sevilla24

YAY TWOKIDDOS!!!!!!!!!

lCH - Honestly, you can't feed your baby "too much" they will stop if they don't want any more. You CAN feed them too little though, so give him as much as he wants :) I don't know ounces as I am breastfeeding though.

Anyone else in the middle of this blizzard? We are completely snowed in but didn't lose power luckily!!! I have 150 ounces of frozen breastmilk and I would pitch a serious fit if I lost it all :(


----------



## lch28

me me! i think you got hit worst though. great you didnt lose power! im live in fear of the day i lose power ever again . hurricane sandy scarred me for life. 11 days without power and heat and hot water was enough for a life time!


----------



## Madrid98

Not long wiggler!!! 

Same here I'm afraid!! Still in hospital!


----------



## sevilla24

lch - I would have been scarred by that too for sure!!!! And it's even scarier losing power/heat with a newborn!!! UGH!!


----------



## lch28

It is. Id have to find somewhere to go. My induction date was the day of the blizzard lol !


----------



## lch28

just wanted to share some pics of my little guy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Jonathan Asleep 2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7









Jonathan in his Blue Hat.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## srrhc

He is adorable ich!


----------



## Wiggler

Awww he is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

thank you!! :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm stopping in. I was hoping to see some new babies! Come on Ladies! :)

Madrid: I'm sorry you have to be in the hospital. Are you being monitored for something? I would think they should just let you have her?

Ich: Beautiful, beautiful baby Jonathan! 

Wiggler: Eeeeek! 2 days until EDD! I hope she doesn't keep you waiting!


----------



## Wiggler

Still pregnant :haha: I really hoped I would have her by now, she likes making her mummy wait :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Lch, what a cutie!! :cloud9:

Wiggler, are you going to be the thread's second overdue mama? :haha: Not a club you want to join...


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats two kiddos x

Icy gorgeous pics x

Madrid an wiggler hope we've not got too much longer to wait x

Leinz hope moving not too stressful x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm guessing Madrid won't be on much now as her Mum arrived yesterday, she changed her flights and came a week early so as not to miss an early birth, Madrid also got discharged from the hospital yesterday on Monday instead of Tuesday as baby jedi was finally head down and in a good position, so she was at home last night, she hasn't been on at all today, but if she updates her journal with any news without coming here, i'll let you all know :thumbup:

Afm, went to see the midwife today for regular appt, baby is measuring right on track, and still has a good heart beat, he seems to be lying sideways today :haha: Had bloods done and they were checking sugar levels, she'll call if they aren't good, lucky the appt was before all the pancakes i'm about to eat later :munch:


----------



## Torres

Congrats two kiddos!
ICh - jonathan is precious!

I am officially over this pregnancy. I had a mini meltdown today after my weekly OB triage appt.
My preterm contractions have reallllyyyy slowed down on the past week, so I thought everything was great finally. Well, apparently not. My amniotic fluid is now borderline low and my dopplers are increasing (means baby is getting less oxygen, blood and nutrients than before). Plus baby took an hour to meet their requirements for a good NST instead of the recommended 20 minutes. Although the nurse said that she was being particularly picky. 
My OB wants me back on Friday instead of next Tuesday as he now wants to monitor me even closer. He is worried that all this can be an indicator that pre-eclampsia is creeping up on me. Which scares the heck out of me as I had severe pre-e with dd#1 which developed into HELLP syndrome and made me veryyyy sick.
I just want my baby girl here so I know she's safe. 
I knew I was high risk going into this pregnancy, but I didn't expect it to be this dramatic. It's mentally exhausting me. 
Sorry for the rant. But no one understands the worries of pregnancy more than pregnant women!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh no, I'm sorry about that, Torres. :hugs: I can totally understand feeling emotional with all of that. HELLP is so scary. :( I'm glad you are being monitored closely. I bet your little girl will be here fairly soon and both of you will be healthy. <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Longing: Please do keep us updated on Madrid. Thank you! :thumbup: I'm glad her Mum has arrived and that she was discharged from the hospital. Great news! :) I hope Jedi doesn't make her wait like her first two babies did. Also glad to hear Mr. Cherry is measuring great and all is going well. :)

Torres: I'm sorry hun that you are going through all this again. Good news is.. Anytime you go now. Baby will be just fine. :) I'm glad they are monitoring you good and things will be caught at first sign of a problem. :hugs:

Wiggler: I sure hope you don't go overdue either... Really better tell her to hurry you EDD is like almost tomorrow!

AFM: My last PP visit today. Everyone was perfect. Had my yearly pap smear as it was due in December. And I don't go back for a year unless I fall pg in that time. :haha: I really don't know saw the "baby inside you" chart and thinking back to the lil ball of cells part makes me cringe. So not ready. My question now is. "When am I getting back to BD?"


----------



## happyface82

Come on Wiggler - don't keep us all waiting! :haha:

Torres - I'm really sorry you are going through this. :hugs: I know its now what you want to hear right now but they are keeping a close eye on you and that's what matters. I'm sure all will go well in the end. They won't let it get too far like last time. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Torres - :hugs:

No labour signs so far, little madam is going to keep me waiting!


----------



## lch28

big :hugs: torres


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Torres x


----------



## bec01

Sorry you're going through this Torres xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Wiggler, any news from you yet?

Madrid is in the hospital and should already be holding her precious baby Z as we speak :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Still pregnant :(


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Only one day over, any day now :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry you are over, Wiggler. Your odds of going into labor get better every day! :hugs: I hope you are doing something fun to pass the time!!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Wiggler x


----------



## Wiggler

I had a sweep yesterday and am 1cm dilated, cervix is 1cm thick and very soft and all that needs to happen now is baby needs to move down. I have another sweep on Friday and being induced on the 25th if nothing happens by then, but MW thinks I will have baby by this time next week. I hope so, I hate being overdue.

How is everyone else?


----------



## seaweed eater

Oohhh that's good news that you were able to have a sweep! I hope things start for you today!!


----------



## happyface82

:happydance: for a sweep Wiggler!!! Hope things start soon for you!!


----------



## seaweed eater

How can it possibly be quiet in here?! It's February! FIVE of us are full term!! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Wiggler

Still pregnant :haha: Hope things are a bit more exciting for everyone else :) x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Are your other LOs keeping you busy, Wiggler?


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, bless them :cloud9: Dylan is getting a bit bored of waiting though :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Hoping to have good news for you all later x been having contractions every 6 mins since 3 am it's now just after 5am x at that limbo not sure what to do stage x omg please let this be it :wacko: x


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck! x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg: YAYAYAYAY! I hope this is it! :)

NeeSAH updated me via message asking me to update you all. Her DD #1 got sick and was just released from Children's hospital yesterday. She was hospitalized for 2 weeks. NeeSAH is still carrying her yellow bean.

Wiggler: I can't wait! I hope the sweep is successful and you have your little girl. :hugs: I can't imagine going overdue. That would be frustrating!

AFM: Busy here. All moved in but lots of unpacking and cleaning to do. Getting a bit nervous with surgery being tomorrow. The girls are doing great. DH is taking Zoela to her 1 month pediatrian visit on Wednesday.


----------



## Leinzlove

And yay! Madrid98 had her baby February 16! :) Zeynab Maria, absolutley perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!!!! How's everybody?? Look at all the precious babies!!! So sorry it's been forever since posting. I've had a lot going on. Last time I posted I was talking about how I was waiting for my inlaws to leave. Well they were delayed a few days because a storm up north so they were grounded. They finally got out of here and I was soo stressed and overwhelmed by just giving birth, the lack of help and added stress off visitors, no sleep etc. that I found myself really down. I don't know I it was the baby blues or mild post partum depression. I felt like crying and felt like there was too much to do and was so overwhelmed with things to do dishes, laundry etc that I did nothing. I went for my final post partum check up ready to consider going on meds (really tho meds would be last resort as I want to nurse and won't take meds while doing do whether they're "safe" or not) I told him my situation and he basically said welcome to life with too kids and a husband who needs to help out more. :haha: I asked if I could get that in writing. :haha: he basically told me to take it easy, take it one day at a time and REST. So I started to slow down. I honestly hadn't slowed down or relaxed since having the baby. I was out running errands the day I was discharged. (Baby stayed in car with fil) anyways. I started napping when baby napped. (Which I knew u were suppose to) but i started making me a priority. And basically begged my husband for help. It's not that he's totally unhelpful. He just has to be motivated or asked to help. :haha: he started driving dd to school in the mornings and taking her out for a few hours on the weekends. I would have thought I could rest while I had family here to help, but really they were no help besides mil attempting to feed dd. her idea of dd eating was letting her eat three bites and then rewarding her with candy. So really no help and more stress. I basically had to micromanage them watching her. Needless to say, I think I'll invite nobody to the next birth..... 

Since I never wrote a birth story I'll write what I can remember w/o searching for my notes. My labor and delivery was much different from my first. The dr wanted to put me in the hospital the night of the 26th originally. I was induced with my first dd an that labor/delivery was less then 9 hrs. So I didn't want to labor throughout the night and deliver in the middle of it. I wanted to be able to "sleep" and plus I wanted to actually deliver on the 26th as its my step mothers birthday. So dr agreed but said I had to be in the hospital at 4am. I had planned on driving myself so everybody else in the house could sleep for a few hours. I mean what's the point of th coming to watch me get an IV and answer 9000 questions. ;) but my fil or really is a gentleman insisted he drive me so up at 3 (I ate breakfast cause I knew they wouldn't feed me. :rofl: ) and on to the hospital at 3:30am. I got there at 4 and the nurses aske why I was scheduled so early. I said I have no idea. :haha: so they put me in a room and said the nurse would be in shortly. I sat there an waited.....and waited.....watched the sun come up and waited......decided I'd sleep while waiting...nurse came in at 6am. They were so busy the night before and short staffed they called somebody in to work until 7am until shift change. :shrugg: so she hooked me up did my IV and drew blood. Asked if I was suppose to have pitocin as the dr only wrote no food and can have epidural at 4cm in his orders. :doh: so I told her unfortunately I was suppose I have the pit, so they started running the "devil" :rofl: through my veins. And we were off. Shift change happened. I had two nurses one was a sweet old black lady who has been a nurse for 30 years. Her name was Daisy. The other nurse I'm not sure of her name. :blush: but they were both great!!!! Anyways. The dr had checked me on Christmas Eve and i wasnt dilated or anything. Made my husband bd and i stayed very active christmas day and when i went in on the 26th and the nurse checked me, i was almost 2cm. :thumbup: The day was pretty uneventful. I was contracting pretty regularly but my monitor wasn't picking them up, they kept upping the pitocin to the max they were allowed w/o the dr coming to check me. I looked at magazines, played on Facebook, played cribbage, almost called security on my husband. (He thought it'd be cute to bring his lunch up to eat in front of me rather then eat in the cafeteria. ) :growlmad: dr finally came around 3 in the afternoon. I was contracting regular they were about ever 2-3mins. They didn't "hurt" yet and the monitor wasn't giving me credit for them all. :growlmad: just as dr arrived the intensity was getting to be more. He checked me and I was 4cm. :shock: he broke my water. He walked out the door and the fun started. Contractions were crazy intense. The nurse said I could get up as long as I could stay monitored. I told her I knew my water was just broken but I feel like I need to pee am I allowed to go. Se said yes. So in we went. Then I told her I kinda felt like I needed to go #2. She said well you can't do that. :haha: I told her it felt like really I had to go #2 not that I was about to give birth. Still she said no. :growlmad: so we went back to the bed, she wanted to check me since "I had to go #2" I was still only 4. I then informed her with my first daughter I went from 4-10cm in less then an hour. She said well that's good to know. :haha: so I got up and stood by the bed all of my pain in pressure was in the lower front. With my first dd it was all in my lower back. To be honest I preferred the back labor. Anyways. The pain and pressure were so intense it was making me nauseous. I started dry heaving. The nurses gave me alcohol swabs to sniff. :rofl: they worked. But I went through a lot of them. :rofl: I couldn't stand anymore as I wasn't getting any relief during contractions. As i was standing there huffing alcohol swabs :rofl: i was chanting in my head "epidural" "epidural" over and over. :rofl: The only way I could get any relief while standing was to lift up on the bottom of my belly. Which kind of defeated the purpose. :rofl: so I lay down again. Baby's heart rate dropped and my blood pressure was super low. Don't even remember the exact number but it was somewhere around 70/55 I started to panic thinking I was about to go for an emergency section and I didn't have an epidural so they'd have to put me out. Nurse try to reassure me we were not to that point yet. And helped me find a position baby was happy in. They backed off the pitocin some and decided to see how things would go. Baby's heart rate and my bp stabilized. After moving from one side to the other for baby's heart rate I had a very weird sensation all of a sudden there was like a gush my water was already broken so I was confused. I said to my nurse I think I just peed the bed. :haha: and almost immediately after I said and now I think I'm gonna crap. :rofl: she said don't do anything, don't push she said the "pee" was probably my mucos plug and she would check me. It was my mucos plug, I told her I had to push she said no the dr isn't ere and there's nobody to deliver the baby if I was ready. She checked me and said breath don't push you're 10cm baby is right there and dr isn't here. She yelled down the hall to have dr come stat. He was a couple buildings down at his practice. I kept saying I couldn't not push and obviously they encouraged me to breath through it til dr got there. In the meantime the nurse could see it was no joke I was gonna start with or without him. :rofl: she told me to wait we was gonna check to see how long before the dr would be there. And in my 20second break between my contractions I asked dh for my phone. I had to do a Facebook status update.....obviously. :haha: I posted "About to push" basically my way of telling family who didn't make it and I hadn't been in contact with it was almost time. The nurse came around the corner and said seriously? I thought you were about to have a baby and ur on ur phone. :haha: I said no I really need to push. I was begging her to let me push. I told her I was gonna start I explained I didn't have to wait for the dr because my first daughter I pushed for two hours. Dr arrived after what seemed like forever. Literally 2&1/2 pushes and dr told me to stop... Cord was around baby's neck. He removed the cord and she was born at 5:10pm. The whole room was in total shock I felt as tho I hadn't even started with delivery and it was over!!! They set her on my chest. Her eyes were open but there was no crying. I kept freaking out saying she not breathing (because she wasn't crying) and then I said she was turning blue. (She wasn't) dr stuck around to find out how much she weighed. 7lbs 1oz. He said he couldn't believe it and had no idea where I carried all that baby. :) I called fil within minutes of delivery and told him to bring dd. I checked my Facebook post to see what time it was posted. It was at 5:00. So less then 10minutes and 2&1/2 pushes. My baby girl was in my arms. I'm so thankful that she is healthy and perfect. 

She nurses great and has just recently slept 5consecutive nights all through the night. :happydance: And with that sleep I'm starting to feel a lot better. I've started to make a todo list and try to do one thing a day whether its dishes, sweeping or laundry etc. some days it's more and some days it's less. But I'm not being too hard on myself I remind myself I just had a baby. :thumbup: and besides my little emotional hiccup after having her recovery has been a breeze compared to my first. We are already thinking about #3. ;)

Sorry it's sooo long. Now that I'm feeling better I'm hoping to check in more often. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Glad to see things are going well. I'm glad your second was better than the first. It was for me also. However, I thought hard labor was harder.

I'm also thinking noone to the birth. But, my MIL taped Zoela's birth and its so wonderful to have. I almost want her there again.


----------



## snowangel187

Our hospital doesn't allow pictures or video during delivery. :growlmad: both the nurses and dr said something to dh about no pictures while delivering. Thankfully somehow he managed a few as soon as I gave birth. <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, really? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## snowangel187

Ya some hospitals don't because they consider it a medical procedure and its basically to cover their butts if something goes wrong. Have u ever noticed on a baby story that not all the births are videoed. It's because certain hospitals don't allow it. Kind of sucks but the hospital I delivered at is considered the best baby hospital in the area so I'll deal. ;)


----------



## happyface82

Madrid- Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:

Snow - glad to hear things are going well. Wonderful birth story! :cloud9:

Wiggler - i hope things get going soon for you!!! :hugs:

I've got my next growth scan on Thursday! I'm sure Baby G is growing well! But I'm also sure he is not head down any more!! :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the scan goes well :)

Still pregnant and no signs of baby coming soon :dohh:


----------



## sevilla24

Am I the only woman on the planet who's second labor was actually HARDER and LONGER than the first baby????? Sheeeeeeesh. :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

Wow Snow what an amazing story!! Love it!! I was LOLing about having to poo, it's funny how the nurses are like "NO" and you're thinking "Fine, but YOU get to clean the bed lady..."
I'm sorry you've got the blues. Definitely tap into DH for help and try to repeat the mantra "It doesn't have to be done perfectly, it just needs to get done." I micromanaged too much when baby was born (hormones??) and was very stressed about silly things like the arrangements of the pillows on the couch and how often DH washed dishes. Just breathe and remember that you will all survive this. It just takes time to adjust. :) Hope you feel better lady!


----------



## Wiggler

One week overdue, 4 days til induction :(

How is everyone?


----------



## happyface82

Oh Wiggler. I really hope things start for you before the induction.:hugs:

I've got my growth scan at 9am today. I think Baby G is breach again! Silly boy :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Hope it goes well and your cheeky boy turns head down again :)

Got my second sweep tomorrow, I don't think it'll do anything, but it'll be nice to see if I progressed at all from last week.


----------



## happyface82

All went well!!!! Baby G is on 57th percentile!!! :happydance: And still head down!!! :flower:

Here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







20130221_092328_zps83dc848e.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

Awww :cloud9: Glad he is still head down :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Jonathan had a renal ultrasound to check his kidneys which were noted enlarged during my pregnancy. His kidney is still enlarged. Tomorrow he is having a VCUG done =[ my poor baby. Heres what it is from a site..

What is a VCUG (Voiding* Cysto-Urethrogram)?

A VCUG evaluates a child's bladder size, shape, and capacity, as well as the urethra. The urethra is the small tube that connects the bladder with the outside of the body. This procedure can also determine if a child has reflux &#8212; a condition where urine from the bladder goes upward back to the kidneys. This exam may be ordered after a child experiences frequent urinary tract infections.

A VCUG is obtained by the use of fluoroscopy and a contrast agent introduced through a catheter in the bladder. This exam is performed on children of all ages. 
.


----------



## happyface82

I'm sorry you have to go through this Ich. I hope all goes well and its over before you know it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrskg gave birth February 18 to Kody, weighing 6lbs 10oz. Both mother and baby are fine! :)

Sevilla: No, you aren't. I'm thinking my second labor was worse also. But, they were so different, its hard to compare. I definitley experienced more pain the second time.

HappyFace: Beautiful baby there... Won't be long now. I'm glad Baby G remains head down. :)

Ich: I'm sorry you and Jonathan are going through this. Everythings going to be fine though. :hugs:

Wiggler: I wish you were in labor already! I couldn't imagine going overdue. Just awful! :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Mrskg - Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lch28

congrats!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Mrskg* Huge congrats!!! Kody is a lovely name.... is it a boy or girl?

*HappyFace*: Great news on scan :)

*Ich*: Sorry hun! Glad the docs are on it and doing something to help him get better! 

*Wiggler:* Awww!!! :hugs:


AFM: My DD is still recovering from her emergency surgery, we finally settled home now after being in hospital for almost 3 weeks. So, saw my ObGyn today and she checked me..., she said she felt baby's head really low, and I'm 1-2 cm dilated. So, we shall see :dance: :yipee:


Kinda mad tho' 'cos my ObGyn is still using my peroid date to count my weeks. Ultrasound puts me at 39 weeks 5 days but period puts me at exactly 39 weeks as of today!

*Sevilla*: My first labor was 6 hours and water broke before everything started... also had baby at 37 weeks. Now I'm 39 weeks and barely started the labor dance-lol... So, I think things are diff. for some of us :)


Who else is next????


----------



## nesSAH

Hold on! When did *Madrid *have her baby? :dance: congrats hun!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... NeeSAH, I thought for sure I was going to be updated that you had your baby! :) 

Madrid had her baby Feb. 16! :)


----------



## lch28

Jonathans appointment was well. He let out one cry when they inserted the catheter - then slept through the whole procedure. they basically filled his bladder up 3 times to see if he has reflux, when the urine goes back up to the kidney. they told me they've never seen a baby sleep during it :haha: hes such a cutie


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich: I'm glad Jonathan slept through it and that the appointment went well. Hopefully, thats the end of that.


----------



## nesSAH

still here :(

*Wiggler*, looks like it' s me and ya in the overdue lane :cry:

For some reason, my ObgYN did not change my due date from scan... so when I went in today, they said I'm just starting week 39 not 40. Maybe because I look small, no one wants to rush baby out?
2cm dilated, cramping and slowly losing plug *sigh*


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry to see more ladies going overdue :hugs: I promise it does end!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Nessah don't be sad! I know you just can't wait for your LO to be here, but being overdue is ok. If you are slowly losing your plug you're almost there!!

Ich: Aw, what a good baby! So glad he slept through it!


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks ladies! Just had DH do his magic-lol! It was not fun for me, but I hope it works :p


----------



## lch28

hope it works too!


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: You are MIA, so it must have worked! :) :) :) Can't wait to know... what team green turned into.

WIGGLER: Where is WIGGLER? She is also MIA and she had her baby!!!! I will add details in a bit.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler had Sophie February 24, 10 days overdue. 8lbs and perfection! :wohoo:

S: That 41+4 is hard to beat!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awesome!! Exactly 5 months apart, too! CONGRATS WIGGLER!!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry, kept meaning to come and update, but my littlest lady is a bit of a fusspot :haha:

Can't believe she is finally here :cloud9:


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats *Wiggler!*!! :dance:

Still here, still walking/ squatting/ doing lunges/ BDing..... This yellow bean is more stubborn that I thought, DD was 3 weeks old by now-lol!

Well, I am so anxious to meet my baby and hold him/her---- the wait it killing me, :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you aren't waiting too long :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

Oh Wiggler CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear some more! :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1751585-baby-sophie-24-2-13-a.html <<Birth story.

I can't believe how hard it was, and that she was back to back. Very proud of myself though, and she is so worth it :cloud9:

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/644616_563514993668195_1302346900_n.jpg

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/544359_564254043594290_834134557_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/558046_563515007001527_468682044_n.jpg

:cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## lch28

congrats wiggler! she is beautiful!


----------



## happyface82

She is beautiful!!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lch28

today is Sophias birthday :cry: cant believe its been a year sice i lost my little girl. Miss her everyday <3


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: lch :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Wiggler, she is beautiful!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congrats wiggler, what another little beauty you have :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

:hugs: *Ich*


----------



## nesSAH

Ob jut checked me, had a bloody show and almost 4cm. She says to go back home and wait.

If water break or contractions get worse, then go to hospital. Right now, I have cramps and shooting pains every now and then

*fingers crossed*


----------



## happyface82

Won't be long Nessah!!!! How exciting! :happydance:

Ich :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies!

how exciting nessah!


----------



## Torres

Congrats wiggler, she's gorgeous!

Big big hugs ICh. 

Nessah - very exciting! I was in triage this morning and every time I heard the new born song I thought "I wonder if that is nessah.". 
(nessah and I are going to give birth at the same hospital and they play a lullaby over the PA system when a baby is born). 

Afm - I made it to full term! Showing some signs of possible preeclampsia returning, so am being monitored twice a week now.


----------



## nesSAH

Torres, I went in last Sat. Was wondering any of the other ladies in triage was you- lol. 
YAY for making it to full term :)


----------



## nesSAH

I am starting to get regular contractions ! Gonna monitor for another hour before going in. Wow! I forgot how much this hurts :p My toddler can 't understand why mom is snapping her fingers in pain:p

Keep y 'all posted


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks for updating me Leinz sorry I've been Mia just getting a chance to come on here now I've just been enjoying every min of my precious rainbow x def worth every min of heartache we endured to have her x 

Congrats wiggler x

Good luck Nessah hope you're holding your rainbow soon x 

:hugs: ich x

My precious rainbow Kody x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## seaweed eater

Reminder: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-beyond-our-bumps-closed-parenting-group.html :D

Good luck Nessah!!! And congrats MrsKg, she's beautiful!! :cloud9:


----------



## bec01

Congratulations Wiggler!

Good luck Nessah!

Big hugs lch xx


----------



## nesSAH

Yellow is PINK!
At exactly 12 midnight March 1st, had baby girl within 1 hour of getting to triage! No time for any meds! I thought I was gonna die!!! 

She weighs 7 lbs & has already breastfed four times. It's 7am now, gonna get some sleep & be back with my story! 

ThiS birth was too fast. Went from 4 cm to 10 in one hour


----------



## Tawn

WOW Congrats on your baby girl Nessah! That sounds unbelievably quick! Can't wait for the full story!


----------



## bec01

Congratulations Nessah!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!! x xx


----------



## happyface82

Wow congratulations!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulation Nessah and Mrskg :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Wow nessah! Congratulations! I can't imagine labouring that fast! I'm excited for your birth story.
Does your little pink princess have a name yet? Who delivered you?

Afm - saw my OB today. Things are looking good! He is super happy that I made it to term and preeclampsia and HELLP seem to be staying away. He said he is cautiously optimistic, and is hoping I will be able to go into labour naturally! :)
It was a great appt and hubby and I left feeling very confident as we went over some things that we were unsure and a little worried about. To shorten it, I will write in point form.
- if I go into labour naturally, he wants me to go to triage as soon as I notice my contractions are regular. Timing between them doesn't matter as he wants my bp monitored my whole labour.
- normal discharge time here is 24 hours after delivery (48 for c-section) but I am not going to be discharged for at least 3 days post delivery, as my preeclampsia and HELLP spiked 36 hours after the delivery of DD. so he wants me closely monitored and blood work done daily.
- he is okay with me trying for a vag delivery as baby doesn't seem like she is going to be really big (dd had shoulder dystocia and was only 6lbs 9ozs). But he said that if she isn't coming down well and if the delivering dr (if not him obviously) brings up the possibility of forceps or vacuum, than to request (or rather tell them) to do a c-section. 
I feel like I am in great hands with him. I wish everyone could be as happy with their dr/midwife as I am with mine.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats, NesSAH! That does sound fast!! :shock: Enjoy your girl :cloud9:

Torres, I'm so glad everything is looking good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: You are in great hands! Full Term too! :) I know how worrisome it can be but everything is going to be perfect! :wohoo:

Mrskg: How gorgeous Kody is! I'm so happy you finally have your rainbow! I'm on :cloud9: dancing for you! :) :) :) I'm so glad that I've been along for the ride.

NeeSAH: Yay, you have two baby girls just like me! It's amazing! They will be close and I love that. Congrats! I can't wait to hear the details. Take your time though and enjoy your new bundle. :) What did you name your princess, if you will share.

Ladies when you find some time as I know how it is with a new baby and life. Please join my parenting thread so we can talk babies! :) :) :)


----------



## lch28

congrats to all the new mamas!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats to all the baby's.

Sorry I've not been on much was so busy... But I'm on mat leave now.. Had the midwife the other day and baby is frank breech to go back in 2 wks to see if baby has moved xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I hope baby has moved. I've heard some can take up to 37 weeks to turn. I'm so happy to hear... you are on maternity leave. Not long to go now. Eeeeek! Aprill is next month! :wohoo:

AFM: DH and I are waiting on AF. We are planning to TTC #3! We are crazy but very excited to start the journey of completing our family. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove another one so soon how lovely... I hope my df is as keen as tht he says he only wants one :( but we shall see lol..x

The midwife said she doubts it will turn cos of the position it's in...x


----------



## Wiggler

Hope baby turns Cheryl.

Awww Leinz, having 3 so close together will be lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! :) Cheryl: You never know DF may change his mind. And baby may change position. Will they try to change babies position? I don't have much knowledge in this area. As mine have been changed at my mid way ultrasound.

Wiggler: I knew you'd be supportive! :) x


----------



## CherylC3

The midwife said they might try and turn it but she doubts they will as I might not be successful and might put me into labour. X


----------



## Wiggler

Having 3 is so much fun, hard work, especially with them all so young, but worth it :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Maybe they will try when you are closer to term.

Wiggler: I'm finding 2 a little to easy. Definitley helps having a huge support system and also being expected to do nothing else but parent. It helps that I love it so much!


----------



## Wiggler

I found 2 really easy too, I'm hoping it won't take too long to adjust to 3. I think once I recover and the breast feeding issues are sorted it'll all fall into place :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sure it will. :) Parenting is about perspective and its always better when you can find your own routine. The only thing I don't like about it is the unknown of pregnancy and you can't every prevent that. There are always risks.


----------



## Torres

I hope I find two easy like you ladies! I was horrible with Laia as a newborn. Reason being I was very sick with HELLP syndrome, stuck in the hospital for 2 weeks pp, and still took 3 months to completely recover. So as long as pre-e and HELLP stay away this time, I'm hoping it will feel like a breeze compared to last time!


----------



## MightyMom

I hope it's not so hard with 2, although even with DH staying home it doesn't feel like I have a lot of help. I end up doing the cooking, cleaning, laundry, diapers, etc. He'll help if I ask, but I end up asking A LOT and it sounds too much like nagging. But maybe having 2 he will take on taking care of DD so I can focus on DS. Who knows, he may surprise me?


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: This is going to be completely different. So much better! Every labor is different. :hugs: I sure hope it doesn't take you that long to recover. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. 

MightyMOM: What? DH should be helping you more than that. Especially if he's at home and you are working. I'm a SAHM and I do all of the child care. DH does playing and holding. Occassionally he may take a feed or a diaper change. He helps with errands. (He won't be when flu season is over.) I will do all of the errands. I do all of the housework, he just takes out the trash. I also manage the finances. And I love how it is. He works 50 hours a week and having all we need done enables us to have more family time together. When I'm not having extra life things to do. I can manage and have plenty of time for BNB etc. I also spend alot of time texting family and friends.

Now that we have a second child... It's the same. Works well for us.


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah, unfortunately I think the dynamic is different with a SAHD and full-time working mom. I just can't get him to see that THAT is what he is, a SAHD. Yes, he's looking for a job, but until then he doesn't have one and I need him to be doing more. He has started vacuuming every day at least, and he finally acknowledged (totally begrudgingly) that cloth diapers are better than disposables and don't leak or mess and result in LESS laundry since DD isn't wetting the bed or her clothes. I swear I'm going to make a chore chart, that way he'll see how much he does and how much I do and maybe he'll think "Wow I need to help out more often."


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... hun I definitley would do something. Especially when he isn't working. I couldn't imagine doing all that you are and being pregnant right along with it. :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Hi ladies~!! SO sorry, been so busy with my baby girl *Ari* :)

I will be back with story and details.... today is my birthday and all I can do now is sleep :D.... Just got back grocery shopping for my MIL (long story). All I wanna do is kangaroo with my baby girl :D

Torres, how are you hun? Thinking of you...

Will be back tonight with pics and story
:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Can't wait nessah!!


----------



## Torres

Nessah - happy birthday!!! Can't wait to hear your story, hear how your family is getting on and see pics!! Yay!

I'm hanging in here, thanks for asking! 38 weeks tomorrow and my weekly triage appt. will update after.


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: Yay, can't wait to hear your story. Take your time and enjoy your sweet girl. Happy Birthday! :) 

Torres: Happy 38 weeks! Everythings perfect! Eeeek, almost time to meet your baby girl. :) 

Update: iwantpeace has been having a difficult pregnancy with IUGR etc. She had a csection today at 36 weeks. All my prayers are with her, and I'll update when I know something. She hasn't been around BNB much as other issues etc. have made this pg very hard on her.


----------



## MightyMom

:( I hope everything is ok with momma and baby.


----------



## nesSAH

*Birth Story:*

As you all know, I was 40 weeks and 5 days overdue before I had my baby. My :yellow: bean was only 2cm dilated on EDD, Feb, 23rd. I did everything (walking, lunges, squats, Bding-lol) before my next Doc's appointment, Feb 28th. 

*Thursday, Feb 28th*
My Obgyn checked me around 2 p.m. on Feb 28th and I was 4cm dilated, and had a bloody show. However, cervix was ripe but still posterior.

I went home, still no regular contractions until around 7 p.m. I started to feel real mild contractions every 10 minutes, only lasting a minute. I decided to let OH get back from work, have a late dinner, put DD1 to bed and then head out to the hospital (as long as contractions were still regular).

At 10:45 p.m. we headed to hospital, got into triage and got checked, around 11:15 p.m. I was told I was still 4cm and water was intact. Then I chatted with nurse about getting an epidural (it did not work with my DD1 because it was given to me at 9 cm!!! and was a total waste).

So, while the nurse headed out to go set up my fluid IV lines and order me a blood test, things started to get worse! My contractions were more intense and I felt my water break. Told DH I was feeling uncomfortable and could not lay down on bed anymore.... I wanted to walk it off, but was hooked up to fetal monitor, blood pressure cuffs etc. 
Then, another 15 minutes later, I started to moan through contractions and kept saying they are no longer in the back and that something's different. Nurse walks back in, starts to put IV line. I also told her my water broke, but she kept saying it was the gel she used to check my cervix!!! 
Then her co-worker kept looking at me and I kept trying to convince her that my contractions were getting worse, so she checked me and I was 6 cm!!! 

A few minutes later, worst pain ever, I didn't know when the IV fell off and I started to bleed. I told the nurses I had to poop real bad and I think it's baby. Then they said, breathe, we need to fix your IV and take blood.... Honestly!!! I started to panic, 'cos the urge to push was sooooo intense and the nurse still insisted that I was exaggerating.

When she checked again, she panicked and I started to move or should I say RACE down the hallway in my triage bed! I remember grabbing a janitor on the hallway as I tried to fight the urge not to push baby out right there!!!

We got into delivery room around 11:54 pm and things were barely ready. They were just getting the epidural cart in and there was NO TIME!!! My ObGyn was on call (thank God!!!) I started to beg for pain killers!!ANYTHING!! I could not possibly do this without any meds??? They were all encouraging me and I kept telling them they were all liars and I really don't mind any painkiller, just make it stop!!

_Try to picture this:_ The triage bed is NOT COMFORTABLE. It is not a delivery bed and I had no time to switch beds. I had nurses holding my legs and I was hopping up and down the bed. Tried climbing off a few times!! They kept pulling me down the bed- :haha: For some reason, dilating so fast made things feel different compared to my first baby! I had time to rest, think, focus! Oh boy!

Good thing? I found a way to rest between contractions, every 2 seconds and I only pushed through contractions, yelling with everything I got!!

I just had to suck it up, but with so much fear! *Exactly 6 minutes later, 12:00 a.m. March 1st*, I felt the head pop out and shoulders next! Pain went away, I grabbed baby myself and she was soooooooooooo warm!!! I didn't even ask for the sex, everyone else was checking :haha: All I said was "So, it was you lil' thing causing me all that pain!!"

My body and nerves were so shot that I was shivering for 2 hours and had to be covered with warm blankets. Vitals were fine, but the shock and speed made my body shiver vigorously. Of course, 30 mins later they gave me motrin and tylenol- SHeesh!!! I was hoping for more, but I really could not feel anything but shivers.


Well, we got discharged 24 hours later and baby and I are fine. It really is fast natural, but I will NEVER do it again!! I am recovering well tho' and also nursing non-stop. The first few days, nursing hurt 'cos my uterus would contract every feed :(

*Baby ARI* is such an eater, she was 7lbs and she started to nurse 10 mins after birth. My molk came in on day 3, so I was happy I didn't have to wait it out too long because she had to take formula at hospital.

Big Sister Anji is loving every minute of it. She does get the tantrums when we don't give her attention (She's 2.5 yrd old) but we are working on it :D


Thank ladies for being a part of my journey!! :hugs: SO excited for all the new moms and the ones waiting to pop!!! Can't wait to see more pics and read more birth stories!!! :dance:


----------



## nesSAH

Keeps saying my file is too large! Can't upload pics,
anyone help?


----------



## Torres

Wow nessah! What a birth story! I can't imagine going that fast. And giving birth on a triage bed?!?! Those things are so damn uncomfortable! I wonder if it will be the one I get this morning! :haha: 
I'm glad it was your OB. That must have made you feel a little better.
I wish I could help you with uploading the pics, but I am no good at that kind of stuff on BnB. I can't wait to see them though! 
How wonderful that Anji is loving her little sister. I'm sure the tantrums are normal and will stop soon. I'm so nervous to see how my Laia does with her baby sister! 

I hope everything is well with iwantpeace. Please let her know that I am thinking about her.

I have my triage appt in an hour and a half, but I don't want to get out of bed! These weekly 8am hospital appts have gotten very old very fast! But good news is, I'm 38 weeks today and will have my baby girl in my arms soon!!! 
I will update later.

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## happyface82

Torres- good luck! 

Iwantpeace - I hope all is well!!! :hugs:

Nessah - what a story!!! Massive congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## Torres

Everything was good. Bp is slightly elevated and I had a trace of urine, but no one is too worried. I just have to monitor myself at home and go in if any more symptoms arise. So basically - same old story!
My OB is at a conference in the Bahamas (drs sure know how to throw a conference eh?!), so I'm hoping baby holds off till at least Wednesday when he is back. And if I don't go into labour naturally, I will be induced either the end of next week or the beginning of the following. So close, yet so uncomfortably far! :p


----------



## happyface82

Glad all went well! Hope baby doesn't come out before your doctor is back. Bahamas? Not fair! :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

Wow Nessah! What a birth story! Makes me want to SHAKE your nurses, why were they not listening to a second time mom??? Arg. Over the moon for you and your new pink bundle! Wish I could help with pics, but I've never been told mine were too big to upload before.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Not sure if this is a long winded way, and if you have FB, but whenever I upload pictures that are too big, I upload to FB first, to a private album if i'm not wanting everyone to look, and then I copy and paste from there to make them smaller :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

Looks like too_scared had her baby on Tues!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: Incredible birth story! Wow, can't believe you had to labor in discomfort. I've never gotten an epidural. The first time around, I went to fast from 2cm to 7cm in 20 minutes but was stuck in pain on 2cm for hours. With Zoela I was 4cm and was asked if I wanted the epidural and I don't know what alien took over my body and said "No". Everyone in the room dropped thier jaws. I didn't notice anything but the pain as thats when the Dr. broke my water. However, both labors went fast for the pushing stage. Just a matter of minutes. Zoela came on one push and Chloe was like three.

Torres: All good news! You'll be meeting her soon. I'm glad you are well monitored and this difficult pregnancy is nearly over.

Congrats to TooScared! I can't wait to see the update! :)

Everyone is so far along in here... We'll all soon just be on the parenting thread! So excited! :)


----------



## happyface82

Congrats tooscared! Can't wait to hear some more! :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

iwantpeace had Charlotte Rose March 6, 4lbs3oz... Beautiful but a bit small. Momma was discharged but Charlotte is in the NICU until she gets a bit bigger.


----------



## happyface82

Awwwwwww tiny little baby!!! K was only a little bit bigger before she was discharged! 

Hope She gets to go home soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Congrats iwantpeace! Hope all is well with you! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats iwantpeace! Can't wait for pics and a story!


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. I had my membranes stripped this morning. I was already 2cm dilated/80% effaced, so I'm hoping it's effective. Fx'd please! Best case scenario would be I deliver between 7pm tonight and 7am tomorrow as it's my OB on call at the hospital tonight!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! Just as I thought things would settle down and I'd have more time for bnb a friend became desperate for a babysitter as she was having problems with her daycare. So I volunteered to take care of her 7 month old. :dohh: so this is what life with three will be like. :haha: anyways baby is doing great at her 2 month check up she weighed 9lbs 8oz. She still nurses great and sleeps through the night in her crib, naps a couple times a day in her crib. I'm truly blessed with such a good baby. Now if only the 4 year old would calm down some. ;) we plan to fly "home" next week to introduce the baby to everybody. And also hopefully meet my new nephew (providing he arrives before I leave) anybody who is nursing have y'all got af yet? I haven't yet. After dd1 it was 9 months before I got it. I have already taken a pregnancy test. Thank The Lord it was a bfn. :rofl: dh was disappointed tho. :shrug: baby just woke I'll chat later. :)


----------



## MightyMom

snow: I got mine exactly 4 weeks later. My body is like a well oiled machine, never misses a cycle. I was disappointed, I hoped to avoid the Flo for as long as I was BFing!!


----------



## happyface82

Torres said:


> Hi ladies. I had my membranes stripped this morning. I was already 2cm dilated/80% effaced, so I'm hoping it's effective. Fx'd please! Best case scenario would be I deliver between 7pm tonight and 7am tomorrow as it's my OB on call at the hospital tonight!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you it happens tonight!!! :flower:

Snow- Glad to hear you are well! :thumbup:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Noooo mightymom, I was just thinking how nice 9 more months AF free would be after the baby, now you've shattered my illusion :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: I hope this is the night! How exciting! I've never had my membranes stripped. DH's best friend's wife is being induced in the morning. :)

Snow: How nice to hear from you! Have fun visiting family and enjoy your new nephew! :)


----------



## Torres

I'm getting tons of shooting pains into my cervix and I'm starting to lose bits of my mucus plug. No painful/regular contractions though. 
I'm getting really nervous.


----------



## Leinzlove

Torres: Everythings going to be great! Try not to be to nervous! It's exciting! You'll be holding your baby girl real Soooon! :) keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Torres it sounds like you're starting!! Very exciting! Don't be scared, it is over before you even know it!


----------



## happyface82

How exciting Torres!!! Looking forward to more updates!!! :happydance:


----------



## Torres

Still pregnant and no sign of active labour yet. I have my weekly triage appt today, so we'll ser how that goes. I wonder if they will check me if I ask. 
I got a decent nights sleep, so I plan on being very active today to try and bring on labour. Fx'd.
I'll keep you all posted for sure. 
Hope you are all well! 
I think it's time for updates from everyone btw. This thread have been a little quiet and I don't really know what's going on with most of you!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I was just coming in to say how exciting it was that you were maybe in labour now Torres, and now you're not :( Won't be long though :wohoo:


----------



## Torres

Back from hospital appt. Still no sign of labour. I'm losing a lot of plug (how big is that damn thing?! Haha) but no regular, painful contractions.
Went to the mall after the hospital and walked around for a couple of hours - and nothing. So I gave up, bought a large bag of gourmet popcorn for my daughter and I, and now wr're going to watch a movie. After the movie I'll probably bring her to the park and walk around some more. Man, this is worse than the TWW! *sigh*


----------



## happyface82

Good luck with your appointment Torres! Hope things happen soon for you! :hugs:

I'm good. got my midwife appointment and last growth scan next Friday - I'll be 36 weeks. Have had constant braxton hicks since last night though, hope its nothing! :shrug:


----------



## lch28

everyone is so close. i cant wait :happydance:

im so happy today. OH got a new job making twice as much, which means i dont have to go back to work in 5 weeks like planned :happydance: :happydance: i get to be a sahm! i was so upset about leaving jonathan for 8 hours a day


----------



## happyface82

Oh Ich this is such great news!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thanks! I could just cry! I had no idea he was even looking for a new job. The other day my mom mentioned when i was going back to work and i began to cry and apparently he went that day and applied for a better position at his work!


----------



## Torres

ICh - fantastic news! I'm glad things are good with OH, sounds like he really stepped up to the plate when Jonathan was born.

Happy - how are your bh? Are the painful or just tightenings?


----------



## happyface82

No pain, no. Uncomfortable at times but definitely not painful. It only made me worry cause its so msny of them and a) K wss early and b) the whole first part of my labour with K was just like that. The monitor was showing strong contractions but it felt like now. I will have a laxy day tomorrow and see if it helps a bit! :thumbup:


----------



## Torres

Relax and drink loads and loads of water. If you're worried call the labour ward and see what they say. Always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## happyface82

Torres- I missed your update earlier. I hope all the walking does the trick!!! :flower:

i'm feeling a bit better. We had to go to Kent so we spend the day being quite busy and lots of driving and I had bh all the time.. They just wouldn't stop. But once I came home and slept for an hour they calmed down a lot. So not too worried any more! :winkwink:


----------



## Torres

Happy - glad that they have calmed down. Maybe you're a bit dehydrated? Or maybe you have an irritable uterus. 

No changes here :(


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Torres maybe it was a false alarm? Still 7 more days until you're even overdue. Get some rest, you never know when it'll be your LAST good night's sleep! ;)

AFM: DS is moving ALL OVER. He is so active! My God it's crazy how much he moves. DD was never like this at ALL. And I can feel his little body parts when he pokes them out, and now he'll poke back and it isn't just reflex. I like to play with him in class sometimes when I'm bored. Been getting LOTS of BH contractions since 26 weeks. Apparently that's normal for me. Nothing really going on down there except I am swollen now. My ankles disappeared, my feet are fat, and my vajayjay is sore from swelling. Ugh. I don't eat hardly ANY sodium all day, I can't imagine what I would look like if I at french fries and potato chips like I did when I was pregnant with DD! Tomorrow is my last day of class then I get to go home. YAY! Haven't seen my loves since 4 weeks ago and 4 weeks before that. Can't wait to finally be home with them and enjoy the last month+ of my pregnancy. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhhh... I don't like hearing that baby isn't here Torres. :hugs: I sure hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer.

Happyface: I hope its not labor. If you are concerned go in. It would be awful having baby at home on the way to the hospital. Take it easy! :hugs:

Ich: That is wonderful news. There isn't anything like being a SAHM. I love it so much! I do plan on working when our last goes to school. Maybe part time! I'm glad FOB is stepping up and that things are well. I planned to go back to work 12 weeks PP after DD1. However, I turned in my resignation instead. Life can be mysterious. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

MightyMom: Swollen Veejay! That is terrible. :( I also had BH, more so than with DD1. You'll be having your lil boy super soon. Eeeeeek! So exciting! Both of my pregnancies and children are as different as night and day. And they are both pink bundles.


----------



## happyface82

Have not had any bh since last night so I'm good! :thumbup: However, my SPD is suddenly unbearable! :nope:


----------



## Torres

Lots of pressure, some back pain, strongish crampy feelings and contractions averaging 6ins apart, for the past 2 hours. The thing is, they are not "oh my goodness" painful contractions. They are very similar to all the preterm contractions I've had. 
I dont want to go to the hospital just to be sent back home.
I'll give it another hour or so and see what happens.


----------



## Leinzlove

You poor girls. I don't miss those miserable last weeks. :hugs:

Torres: I hope she comes soon. :hugs:

Happy: I hope you get relief from your SPD. :hugs:

AFM: Say whaaaat? Zoela turned 2 months old today! And she has her shots on Thursday, ALREADY!


----------



## Torres

Finally! Some change!
Hubby made a nice spicy breakfast and finished it off with some pineapple.
DTD has been off the table since my membrane sweep, as it made it wayyy too sore down there, but I heard the big O can get things going. So hubby worked his magic
and even worked in some nipple stimulation. Contractions seemed to be getting a bit stronger and then.......
They stopped! I am officially not even in early stage labour anymore. 
Like wth?!?!?! 
But tbh I guess I'd rather have no symptoms than false symptoms that drive me crazy and keep me on my toes.
My new attitude - she will come when she's ready and there is not a darn thing I can do about it. I just reallllly hope I have her before thursday, or I will be stuck in the hospital on Laia's 5th birthday (Sunday).


----------



## happyface82

I really hope she is here before then. But like you say nothing you can do and best to not have any symptoms than you going crazy. :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

Crossing my fingers she comes in the next few days, Torres!

Is there anything you do that reliably increases your contractions? Like when you did nipple stimulation could you tell you were having more of them during that?


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Torres, sorry! I think I broke my waters with a really good O for DD...but DH had nothing to do with it! :haha: That was all me!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Torres! I hope she comes so you don't spend DD's birthday in the hospital. And I sure hope she doesn't keep you waiting until after. When would they plan to induce? Did they offer you an induction because of Hellp?


----------



## happyface82

Torres - any news? 

I am 36 weeks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Had my scan. Baby G is head down, all looks ok and he is now 3.050kg!!! He has gone up to 70%!!! Couldn't be happier! It means that even if I don't reach 37 weeks -which I'm sure I will now- he will be a fine weight!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 36 weeks, not long now! Glad the scan went well :) x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Happyface, so great to hear! :) Won't be long and you'll be holding your lil man. K is going to love being a big sister. DD imitates everything I do to care for her sister with her doll. :)


----------



## Torres

Amelia Maren Torres was born on Friday, march 22nd at 15:10! She is perfect!
I'll update w/pics when possible. Still in the hospital at the mo, hoping to be released today as DD #1 turns 5 today!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!!!! X x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Torres!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations Torres :hugs: what a beautiful name you have chosen :D


----------



## happyface82

Congratulations Torres!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see some pics! :cloud9:


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Torres!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww Yay! Congrats Torres! I hope you were released and DD#1 had an awesome 5th birthday! Love the name Ameila. Can't wait to see pics! :) :) :) :)


----------



## Leinzlove

BAILEY BUBS is in labor! She was induced today for high blood pressure! This is her EDD! She is currently 5CM....

MILLIE WILL BE HERE SHORTLY!!


----------



## happyface82

Leinzlove said:


> BAILEY BUBS is in labor! She was induced today for high blood pressure! This is her EDD! She is currently 5CM....
> 
> MILLIE WILL BE HERE SHORTLY!!

:happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

How exciting :wohoo:

Only 5 more ahead of me in the queue now, it's getting close for all of us that are left!!


----------



## lch28

Yayyy!

Little guy had his vaccines yesterday. Now he has a fever :-(


----------



## MightyMom

Yay BaileyBubs!!! Can't wait for Millie!!

ich: DD always got a fever after the vaccines, but that's good. It means his body is reacting and making anti-bodies. Baby tylenol or ibuprofen always helped bring it down for DD. Took 24 hours to work, but then it really worked.


----------



## Leinzlove

Millie arrived today at 430p 7lbs 6oz and beautiful!:cloud9:

Many congrats to the new Mommy!! Busy now will update ticker and thread soon. :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

Awwwwww Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

I went to my midwife appointment. All looks good and Baby G is now 2/5 engaged. She thinks it could be any day now. If not, she'll see me again at 40+3 and she also gave me the details of an acupuncturist at the hospital. Apparently we are entitled a few sessions so if I reach 40 weeks I can call her and make some appointments to try and avoid induction. How cool is that! :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Baley on baby Millie!!

happyface: That's really cool that you can get acupuncture. I hope it doesn't come to that though. ;)


----------



## bec01

Congrats Baileybubs!

Great news happyface, that's so cool about the acupuncture, I haven't heard anything like that around here.

Looks like I'm next up to pop! Don't think I will be next though. Not having any signs whatsoever. Also, my lovely OH has given me a horrible cold and I feel dreadful and very sorry for myself :( So baby can stay in there until I feel better! Does anyone have any magic remedies I can try? Just taking paracetamol and honey and lemon at the moment and using Olbas oil. Nothing is really helping though.


----------



## Leinzlove

HappyFace: Wow! This thread is exciting! Any day! :) So, exciting that you are so close. :)

Bec01: WOW! You are due tomorrow! :) Eeeeek so exciting! You never know you could be next. Things can just happen quickly and at any minute! Please update often or hurry back and tell us you've had baby! :)


----------



## happyface82

bec01 said:


> Congrats Baileybubs!
> 
> Great news happyface, that's so cool about the acupuncture, I haven't heard anything like that around here.
> 
> Looks like I'm next up to pop! Don't think I will be next though. Not having any signs whatsoever. Also, my lovely OH has given me a horrible cold and I feel dreadful and very sorry for myself :( So baby can stay in there until I feel better! Does anyone have any magic remedies I can try? Just taking paracetamol and honey and lemon at the moment and using Olbas oil. Nothing is really helping though.

Hope your cold gets better soon and baby comes right after you feel better! :winkwink:


----------



## MightyMom

Leinz: Gotta update the front page for Baley!


----------



## bec01

Just back from midwife, still only 2/5 engaged (which is same as two weeks ago) so slightly disappointed but still not feeling great so probably best I don't go just yet I suppose. Got a doctor's appointment this afternoon as my throat is really painful and I think I might need antibiotics.

I think Cheryl is having her c section today!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Sorry you're still feeling bad, don't people tend to get a bit run down or sick just before they go into labour though? Won't be long now, i'm sure :hugs:


----------



## bec01

Hopefully it is a sign that labour isn't too far off!

The doctor says I have a throat infection so I have some antibiotics to take. Hopefully they'll start to kick in soon. I keep losing my voice!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

That make for a quiet labour :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, Ladies this thread should be busy! All these babies coming soon. I hope LO hurries and gets here Bec.. And even more so that you feel better in time to enjoy one of the most miraculous amazing happiest experiences of your life.


----------



## bec01

Still pregnant! Finally starting to feel better though xx


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you are starting to feel better, not long now! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

bec: Glad to hear you are feeling better... Surely you aren't still pregnant! TAWN & Cheryl are due anyday.... AND!!!!

HappyFace had Baby G yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## bec01

Massive congrats to Happyface!

I think I'll be stealing the record for most overdue in this thread!

Had a sweep today and booked for induction on Saturday if nothing happens before. Lost a big chunk of plug afterwards and having some cramps but not much happening otherwise :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec: I hope not! Your symptoms sound good... Come on baby! :)

S... has the record of (41+4)...


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome to the 41 week club, Bec!! :happydance: :hugs: I hope you don't have to steal that record. It sucks!


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

congrats happyface

this is so exciting when everyone is due one after the other :happydance:


----------



## happyface82

Thanks girls! Bec I hope things happen soon for you! :hugs:

Here is my birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1824979-baby-g-here.html#post26762627


----------



## bec01

Baby E was born at 9.42pm UK time on 16th April! Went into labour at midnight so very long and quite traumatic. Just come out of theatre for repair on a grade 3 tear (yuk) and am extremely tired but she is beatiful and amazing. Will update more fully when I can xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec: Congratulations! Can't wait to see a picture of your new beauty! Rest up and have a speedy recovery! :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Bec!!! :cloud9: I hope you are able to get some rest in the next few days!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations x x x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, how are we all doing, has anyone else popped lately? :D


----------



## MightyMom

Still here, still pregnant. :) Doing everything in my power to keep Colton in here until DH flies back home. Laying in bed with my legs up while DD is watching cartoons. She's potty training right now, so it has been a challenge because she was insisting I go with her to the toilet every time (think every 15min!) but now she is very proud to go do it all by herself and she even went #2 all by herself while I was napping! First time she's done that in the toilet, let alone by herself. I am so proud! Plus I'm really excited that she may be potty trained before DS is born. Having only one in diapers would be nice.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies congrats on new babies..x

Baby Leo born on 16th April at 20.23 waters broke the mon night then finished up with failed forceps then a c section. X


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats!


----------



## happyface82

Congratulations Cheryl!! :cloud9:


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Cheryl, that sounds really traumatic. Glad you are both ok though! Congratulations on baby Leo. :) Are we going to get any pics??


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations Cheryl :happydance: Love the name Leo :D

Mightymom when is your DH back home? I'm sure little one will stay all nice and snuggled till then :hugs: Was your DD early?

I've just got two excited weeks left :happydance: but suddenly feeling a little achy and horrid today, hope i'm not coming down with anything, that would suck for the last days!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys here's my little man
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wiggler

gorgeous :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

aww so precious :cloud9:


----------



## MightyMom

AWWWW!!! Love that FACE!!

L2BaM: DH is flying in on Saturday. DD was 7 days early. I had them adjust this LO's due date knowing I ovulate sooner than most so he should arrive roughly on the due date as long as I don't push myself too hard.


----------



## happyface82

Sooooooooo cute!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

fingers crossed Colton waits for Daddy's return then :D Just do the bare minimum you can get away with, hard with a little one to keep you busy already though, get friends and family in to help you out a bit :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on the new babies since I've been Mia x Cheryl he is gorgeous x mighty hope Colton holds on till daddy gets back x


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Congrats on Baby Leo!!! Your rainbow is so gorgeous! :) :) 

EEEEEK: Mighty MOM, COLTON is coming! :)


----------



## lch28

Congrats!!


----------



## Tawn

I know I don't post on here loads, but I always am reading up on you ladies and I just wanted to say:

Seaweedeater and Bec, I soooo get it now! You ladies are champions for not complaining every day about going so far overdue! I am 41+1 today with absolutely no signs and induction looming over me on Sunday if I don't start naturally before then. 

Really hoping this baby makes her move and I don't take over the all-time record by going 41+5 or 6/7 (depending on how long induction takes!)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Bless, I was wondering if you had quietly had your baby already, I hope she decides to make a move for you soon :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

I too don't post often but follow. Congrats on all the new babies! I love seeing pics of new babies! This thread will be done soon. All mommies with their bundle of joy.


----------



## MightyMom

Gotta update Cheryl on the front page! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: to you Tawn! I know there's such a mix of emotions when you're that far over. Time really does move at a different pace. She WILL come soon!! The odds are better every day. And chances are everything will go perfectly smoothly!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww I was just reading back to our posts in September. So funny to read about all of us being pregnant when so many of the babies are here now! :cloud9: What a journey we have been on together.

Tawn, that will be you soon too :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Thanks so much hun! I was finding it really hard to not feel sorry for myself because every single ftm I know (in real life) has gone early! So to be sitting at 9 days over with no signs I keep thinking why me!!!? But then I remember you went naturally at +11 and have a ray of hope :) 

She can't stay in there indefinitely I suppose, but it sure does feel like it :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

Tawn: Any chance you ovulated late or maybe they bumped up your due date after a scan? With my first they didn't adjust her due date for when I ovulated which is why she was "early" when technically she was born ON her due date (if they had listened to me about when I ovulated). So maybe you aren't as overdue as you think? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will happen for you soon dear!


----------



## Tawn

Nope, unfortunately I was using OPKs so I know the exact date I ovulated. In fact, by my ovulation dates, I am 1 day MORE overdue than I am by the scan date! :dohh: So I really am just THIS overdue with no signs of labour at all! YIKES!


----------



## MightyMom

You're just such a good mummy she doesn't want to part with you!


----------



## MightyMom

Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats!!! :cloud9: Ahh, that ice pack is good, isn't it? :thumbup:

Tawn, hope your baby is here!


----------



## happyface82

Congratulations mighty mom!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations Mightymom :hugs::wohoo:


----------



## lch28

Congrats Mightymom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn's Baby is here! Born 12 days overdue May 5 at 11pm! PERFECT! Congratulations Tawn! I was hoping no one would beat S, at being the most overdue but 41+5 does it!

Mighty Mom: Your new little man is sooooo adorable! Congratulations!

AFM: Please forgive me! I'll get this thread updated soon!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Tawn!! :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations Tawn :wohoo:

Uh oh, that means i'm up next!!!


----------



## happyface82

Congrats Tawn!!! :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Tawn!!! :cloud9:


----------



## bec01

Wow, congratulations Mightymom, Cheryl and Tawn! Lots of lovely new babies.

Sorry I haven't been back on to update since Baby E was born. I have kept checking in to keep up with the news when i've had a moment. I can't believe she is 3 weeks and 2 days already, I honestly don't know where the time has gone. I was a bit ill to start with as I lost a lot of blood in delivery but I feel much better now. Baby E is fine, she had to have antibiotics in hospital (as a precaution as I had a high temperature in labour and was given IV antibiotics) but she got the all clear after three days and we were allowed to come home. She is absolutely gorgeous, we are so lucky.


----------



## lch28

can someone send me the link to the parenting group?? ive lost it :dohh:


----------



## srrhc

Congrats to all the new moms and babies.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, Longing!!!! I'm so excited! You are about to have Mr. Cherry! Soooooo happy for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Will try to update this thread soon. I'm sorry I've fallen behind. Tried to read some threads and no time to update right now.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Looks like i'm going to give you a run for your money seaweedeater :haha: You are still the champion over due lady right? All I can say is i'm glad i'm not too uncomfortable now :thumbup:


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm just popping in to say I'm still going lol x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Good :haha: And don't go jumping the queue, I can't handle all these people going before me with later due dates :haha: Not really, hope you're still feeling ok :hugs: Do you feel like he's coming anytime soon? Today I feel like i'm right on the tipping point for labour, but I don't know what to do to make me get there :haha: I've relaxed, done housework, gone for a walk and nothing is bringing it on!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol, nope no signs, nothing at all happening. I've tried rough sex, all that did was give me bad Braxton hicks lol, walking hasn't done anything, might try sex again later lol. I'm so tired, just Fed up of waiting! Have u had a sweep or anything? I have been offered it but refused, really want him to come on his own!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Yeah I want it to happen naturally too, if he isn't here by Saturday I have to go to the hospital, i'll be 42+1 that day, no mention of induction or a sweep, just to monitor and see how things are, I guess i'll get to choose what the next step is at that point if all is still ok :thumbup: I'm sure he'll be here before then though, he has to be :haha:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah same, I have to be checked over at 42+1 but I won't be induced unless there is some urgent reason to get him out! Hope your baby comes soon :) being overdue is no fun! How r ur babies movements? I was told they would probably slow down now but he is still as active as ever lol, my tummy feels so tight too, not comfy.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I've heard conflicting opinions on the movements slowing down, and although we have days where he seems quieter than others, he is still as active as ever too, I have had some moments where I realise I haven't felt him for a while, but for instance yesterday he had quite a minimal movement day but he more than made up for it last night, I don't feel too worried to go over 42 weeks, I trust that my body is looking after him well and i'll go with my instincts all the way, so if I feel something isn't right i'll say. 

The last couple of days he seems to have turned nocturnal, but when I think about it, it seems normal for where I live, we almost have 24hr sunlight at the moment, my body clock gets messed up at this time of year, so it would make sense if it had an effect on him too :)

Doesn't it feel like a lump of concrete :haha: whenever I turn in bed I almost have to lift my tummy with me otherwise the weight shift kind of hurts :haha: You have to laugh at these things or it'll drive you crazy :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Come on babies! :haha: x x x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Ahh I love your avatar wiggler, but tell me that isn't the newborn you just had last week :haha: Time is flying away alll over the place!


----------



## Wiggler

Yup, that's my little girly :cloud9: she is growing up way too fast :cry:


----------



## seaweed eater

I agree Wiggler, she is gorgeous! :cloud9:

Longing, nope, Tawn beat me -- the gestation to beat is now 41+5! :haha: My extra special sympathies to the 41+ girls! I hope things happen naturally and soon for both of you. Longing, you seem pretty calm about it all, though it must be stressful. It's good that they are not scaring you too much and letting you choose your own course of action.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Haha yes got to laugh, i feel like a big whale turning over in bed lol. I feel the same with trusting my body to do the right thing! If i go over 42 weeks then so be it! Although i hope not :) 41+1 for me tomorrow, ive never been this pregnant before lol


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Thanks seaweed, I may as well make it fun, so just got to get us to a Thursday delivery to become the new champion :thumbup: I think I may be able to manage that :haha:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Had my baby :) 

Ok i have 10 mins to quickly update! 

I went to bed monday night, about midnight, i was having mild pains, but nothing major, thought it was BH. So i went to sleep. 3am i woke up as was in pain, i timed the contractions and they were 3mins apart and lasting about 60 secs, i paced around the house a bit trying to decide when i should ring the hosp... At 4am i rang my mum and dad to come get me, rang hosp when they got to me at 4.15 and they said it was up to me if i wanted to come in, so as the hosp was a 45 min drive away we decided to go on up.
Contractions got more painfull in the car, but not unbearable, i was ok, got to the hosp at 5am, i lay on the bed and suddenly felt the urge to push! Midwife wipped my trousers off and checked me, i was fully dilated, which i couldnt believe cos i wasnt really in that much pain but i did 2 little pushes and he popped out at 5.20am. My waters broke about 2 mins before he came out. Was all fine, didnt have time for pain relief. He weighed 7lb 4oz. He is a very content little thing, only cries when hes naked lol. Erin loves her little brother! Ive still not caught up on sleep really so bit tired but otherwise i feel good!
 



Attached Files:







Jack.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## srrhc

Congrats! Glad your labor wasn't too hard :) He is a cutie!


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations!! Such a quick labor and with little pain, am jealous! He's just too cute!!


----------



## bec01

Congratulations, what a great labour! I too am jealous! He's a cutie.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations, wow that's a great story, i'm jealous but because you got your baby before me :haha: He's beautiful :hugs


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations! He is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## happyface82

Massive congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls, 12 months exactly since my bfp (and mmc) I got a bfp on Wednesday. Got 3+ on a digi but due to erratic Af I don't know how far I am (between 4+6 and 6+6 I think)

Tezzy x


----------



## seaweed eater

How exciting Tezzy! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Tezzy!


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks girls, hope I'm here to stay this time x


----------



## Wiggler

Sending lots of sticky dust your way hun :hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I wasn't here when you were here before, but congratulations, have a bit of extra sticky :dust: from me :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 42 weeks Longing!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Oh goodness Longing!! Happy 42 Weeks!!


----------



## srrhc

Congrats tezzy and wow longing 42 weeks!!! You are a trooper. 

If my little man doesn't come before my doctor is planning a c section on July 1st due to his size. I will technically be 38 + 1 that day. He is already measuring 37-38 weeks and I am measuring 40 so my doctor doesn't want to risk him getting stuck. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their babies and the last bit of pregnancy.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I hope he chooses to arrive before then :hugs: Are you uncomfortable if you're measuring so far along?

I'm having good days and bad days, today was a good day but i've spent most of it in tears, i'm so over run with emotions now it's crazy, but i'm still enjoying pregnancy, I keep wondering if i'm doing something with him in my tummy for the last time and just trying to savour every moment, he'll never be in there again! But i'd love it if he felt like coming out sometime soon :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

LOL about your ticker! I cannot believe it just stops! Apparently you are the most pregnant woman EVER. :haha:


----------



## Erinsmummy

longing are you still pregnant?? Wow hope he comes for you soon, i was the same as you, wanting to wait rather than have induction, your body will do the right thing :)


----------



## srrhc

Longing2bAMum said:


> I hope he chooses to arrive before then :hugs: Are you uncomfortable if you're measuring so far along?
> 
> I'm having good days and bad days, today was a good day but i've spent most of it in tears, i'm so over run with emotions now it's crazy, but i'm still enjoying pregnancy, I keep wondering if i'm doing something with him in my tummy for the last time and just trying to savour every moment, he'll never be in there again! But i'd love it if he felt like coming out sometime soon :haha:

Wow over 42 weeks!!! I do feel uncomfortable most days but it is worth it. Trying to get comfortable at night is the hardest part. 

I feel just like you though. Bitter sweet about being ready for him to come and yet savoring the last few weeks with him in my belly. It does get kinda sad when you think about them not being in your belly anymore. 

Hope you baby arrives soon :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Sounds like Longing's boy is here! :dance:


----------



## bec01

Just wondering how everyone is? Can't believe how quickly time is flying!


----------



## srrhc

10 more days for me :) 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wiggler

Not long now :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:wohoo: to 10 more days, how exciting :D

We're doing well now after some little hiccups in the beginning, but looks like things are starting to shape up now :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Just Carter yet to arrive? Sorry for my absence... Congrats Longing! :)


----------



## srrhc

Wow I can't believe everyone has had their babies and now we just wait for me! Incredible!


----------



## Leinzlove

WOW! What all have I missed in here? WOW! Babies, sweet babies! Congrats to you all! :) :) :) 

Tezzy: A STICKY RAINBOW! SO HAPPY & EXCITED THAT YOU ARE PREGO!!!! Congrats!!

Erinsmummy: NICE Labor. I'm envious. :)

I was trying to update this thread, but I'm missing a lot of information. I will try to gather it but this thread hasn't given me much.

Mighty Mom: Congrats on Colton! :)

Also, If I'm friends with any of you on FB. I'm thinking of creating a group there. Would you be okay with that? Like a parenting group? I don't know how often we will actually update. I would like all of us there, but even if there are just a few. And I'm friends with a lot of you on FB already! I do want us to raise our babies together...


----------



## seaweed eater

I'd be fine with a FB group :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

FB group is up and running. We'd love it if you'd join us there if you aren't already there. So, if you have FB. Please message me your name so I can find you. 

The group is SECRET!


----------



## Tezzy

Leinz I can't believe that I'm back here myself! It's been a long 12 months and I won't stop stressing until this baby is 12 weeks x


----------



## Leinzlove

It's good that you are back. So happy to see you! :) The first trimester is the worst. Won't be long now though and you'll be out of it. Bean of perfection! :)


----------



## Tezzy

Fingers crossed eh? :)


----------



## Leinzlove

No, no need for fingers crossed. Your baby is sticky! :)


----------



## srrhc

Love the secret group leinz! 

Congrats on your pregnancy T!


----------

